# the classical music project



## science

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works that we recommend. Please help us!

Here's the least you need to know in order to vote:

1. Make sure you're at the end of the thread, so that you can see the board (the list of works we're voting on) as of the most recent vote. See who cast that vote, and write "After [that person] in your post."

2. Identify the work on the list that you most want to recommend, and your second choice. Then identify the work on the list that you least want to recommend. Type the names of three works in order, like this: "Beethoven Symphony #5 / Bach Goldberg Variations / Brahms Piano Trio #1."

3. If you can copy and paste the board, then please do so, adding 2 points to your first choice, 1 point to your second choice, and subtracting one point from the one you least want to recommend. But if you cannot do that, then just post the names of the works in order (as in step #2) and someone else will copy and paste the list for you.

4. Wait at least 16 hours and vote again!

5. None of us have perfect knowledge of classical music: we're all voting with more or less knowledge and more or less ignorance. Please participate by voting for the works you love and want to recommend to others. People might disagree with your choices, but please be patient and persistent - your participation will make our list better.

Here are some more details:

1. If you want to add a work to the board for us to vote on, please check the sticky thread to make sure we haven't already recommended it. If we haven't, then make sure there are less than 25 works on the board, because the board cannot have more than 25 works on it at a time. As long as there are fewer than 25 works on the board, you can add any work we haven't recommended yet. When you vote, use your +2 or your +1 to add the work to the list with 2 or 1 points.

2. When a work on the board has 7 more points than any other work on the board, it is recommended. We remove it from the board and appeal to a moderator to add it to the list of recommended works in the sticky thread. Its place on that list is not subject to further voting, and it can't be added to the board again.

3. If a work is voted down to zero points, it is removed from the board, but it can be added again at any time if someone votes for it.

4. Please remain calm, and try to cooperate with the other voters. In order for a work to reach the 7 point lead needed for recommendation, frequently we will need to cooperate and negotiate about our votes; for instance, "I'll vote for the Goldberg Variations now if you'll vote for the Diabellis next." A third participant might offer her support if you switched the order. And so on. This discussion is an important part of the process. The nature of collaboration like this is that none of us will agree with all of the group's choices. Please remember that it's a project, not a competition. Please be willing to compromise and negotiate, and please remain polite to each other!

5. The negative vote is necessary to curb excessive idiosyncrasy, but if people vote against a work you support, and you can't change their mind, don't despair: it will probably be a more popular choice later in the project. Try to remember that this is supposed to be fun.

Even more details for the curious (you don't need to know this stuff at first):

1. If participation is too low, so that we're progressing too slowly, we'll reduce the 16-hour-rule so that the participants can vote more often. We might also change the other rules if the project runs into big problems, but we'll try not to do that frivolously.

2. If someone removes works from the list (either by casting the vote that gives a work a 7 point lead and recommends it, or by voting it back down to zero) and simultaneously adds a work to this list, that is fine - as long as there are no more than 25 works on the list when the vote is finished.

3. We'll consider works such as Chopin's Nocturnes as a single work if they are almost always recorded as a group, if they are not collectively too large - not more than 2 or 3 hours - and if the individual components wouldn't merit much consideration alone. These are vague guidelines because no very firm rule will fit all cases, so the community of participants can discuss any particular ambiguous choices.

4. If someone appears to have made a minor error in their vote, we can fix it just by posting the correct list. We should consider the indication of how the participant intended to vote (that is, the thing like "Beethoven 5 / Rite of Spring / Brahms Piano Trio") as authoritative, and if the board they post doesn't jive with that, then we should fix the board. If a vote is so erroneous that we can't figure out how to fix it in accordance with the voter's evident wishes, then we'll just skip it. If you find out your vote has been skipped, you are eligible to vote again immediately.

5. This is our list, not supposed to be the official objective canon of Western art music. A different group of people would create a different list - even the same group of people at a different time would create a different list - but this is our list at this point in our lives, and we value everyone's participation.


----------



## science

1. Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492

6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
8. Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" 
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor "From the New World", op. 95

11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, "Choral", op. 125
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, "Pathétique", op. 74
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
15. Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98

16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B flat minor, op. 83
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, "Jupiter", K. 551 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
20. Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956

21. Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem ("A German Requiem"), op. 45 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, "Eroica", op. 55
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde ("The Song of the Earth") 
25. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen ("The Ring of the Nibelung")

26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
27. Debussy: La Mer ("The Sea") 
28. Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
30. Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge ("The Art of the Fugue"), BWV 1080

31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata # 29 in B flat, "Hammerklavier", op. 106
32. Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
33. Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, "London"
34. Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
35. Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder ("Four Last Songs")

36. Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17 
40. D. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)

41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35 
44. Faure: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527

46. Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 
49. Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550

51. Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) 
52. Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, "Great", D. 944 
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14 
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18

56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, "Death & the Maiden", D. 810 
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe 
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 
60. Haydn: String Quartet op. 76 #3 in C, "Emperor"

61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 
62. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune ("Prelude to the afternoon of a faun") 
63. Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 
65. Gorecki: Symphony #3, "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", op. 36

66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F "Pastoral", op. 68 
67. Ravel: Scheherazade 
68. Mahler: Symphony #9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 
70. Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516

71. Borodin: String Quartet #2 
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare 
74. Chopin: Nocturnes 
75. Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, "Unfinished", D. 759

76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, "Moonlight", op. 27/2
77. Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 in C minor, "Organ", op. 78
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor" in E flat, op. 73 
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug"

81. Chopin: Ballades 
82. Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised) 
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, "Italian", op. 90 
85. Berg: Violin Concerto

86. Tallis: Spem in Alium 
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 
88. Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 
89. Ravel: String Quartet in F
90. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps ("Quartet for the End of Time")

91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 
92. Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 and 142 
93. Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
94. Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
95. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder

96. Chopin: Etudes
97. Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
98. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
99. Debussy: Preludes 
100. Allegri: Miserere

101. Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie

106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245

111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op 44
115. Puccini: La Bohème

116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
117. Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot

121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D. 667 
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427 
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)

126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

131. Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96 
132. Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron

136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133 
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92

141. Schubert: "Wanderer" Fantasy in C, op. 15, D. 760 
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Übung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"

146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47

151. Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 29 
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57 
155. Liszt: Les Preludes

156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27 
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364 
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin

161. Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat 
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125

166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 
168. Faure: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D. 795 
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581

171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56 
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36

176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 
177. Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27 
178. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony #6 "Tragic" in A minor 
180. Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21

181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50 
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka

186. Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues

191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192. Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 "Jeunehomme" in E-flat, K 271 
193. Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 
194. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 
195. Mahler: Rueckert Lieder

196. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, "Lord Nelson Mass" 
197. Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97 
198. Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
199. Verdi: Rigoletto
200. Mozart: Symphony #38 "Prague" in D, K. 504

[from Art Rock]
201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony No. 8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue


----------



## science

After nobody:

Beethoven Symphony #5 / Brahms Piano Trio 1 / [sorry, the first vote has nothing to subtract from; this will never happen again!]

Beethoven: Symphony #5 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 - 1

So that's the board as of my vote.

The next voter must add 2 points to a work, either by voting for one of those two or by adding a different work to the board with two points; and add 1 point to another work, either by voting for one of those two, or by adding a different work to the board with one point, and subtract a point from one of those two works. (Since there's only two works on the board, the next voter will have to add at least one work.)


----------



## emiellucifuge

Tristan Und Isolde/Shostakovich Quartet 8/Brahms Piano trio (sorry!)

Beethoven: Symphony #5 – 2
Tristan und Isolde - 2
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 - 1


----------



## science

Perfectly done!

I'm going to add "Wagner" to "Tristan und Isolde."

The next voter should add 2 points to a work (maybe one of those on the list), 1 point to another work (maybe one of those on the list), and subtract 1 point from one of the works on the list. 

So here is the board: 

Beethoven: Symphony #5 – 2
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 - 1 
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 2


----------



## Pieck

Not the Piano Trio!!!
Dvorak 9th\ Brahms Double Concerto Op. 102\ Tristan

Beethoven: Symphony #5 – 2
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 - 1 
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 1 
Dvorak : Symphony No. 9 - 2
Brahms : Double Concerto - 1


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde/Brahms: Clarinet quintet/Wagner: Tristan und Isolde


Beethoven: Symphony #5 – 2
Shostakovich String Quartet #8 - 1 
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 0 
Dvorak : Symphony No. 9 - 2
Brahms : Double Concerto - 1
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 2
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 1


----------



## science

Wonderful! Everything is going very well. I'm going to rearrange the board alphabetically:

Beethoven: Symphony #5 – 2
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 1 
Brahms: Double Concerto - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 1


----------



## emiellucifuge

Whats up with you guys removing Tristan!?


----------



## Webernite

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde \ Wagner: The Ring \ Shostakovich: String Quartet #8

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 2
Wagner: The Ring - 1
Beethoven: Symphony #5 – 2
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 1
Brahms: Double Concerto - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 2


----------



## paleochild

Brahms Clarinet Quintet \ Tristan \ - The Ring

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #5 – 2
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 3
Brahms: Double Concerto - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 2


----------



## tdc

Wagner: Tristan and Isolde/ Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde/ Brahms: Double Concerto

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #5 – 2
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 3
Brahms: Double Concerto - 0
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 3

Nothing against Brahms, but I had to vote against something and he has two entries here.


----------



## SuperTonic

Mahler: Symphony #2 / Dvorak: Symphony #9 / Wagner: Tristan und Isolde

Mahler: Symphony #2 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #5 – 2
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 3
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 3

I think Tristan und Isolde belongs high on the list, but not first, and it was potentially one vote away from getting that spot.


----------



## Ravellian

Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6/Wagner: Tristan und Isolde/Mahler: Symphony No. 2

Let's try to keep this alphabetical...

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 – 2
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 3
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 1
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 3
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 5


----------



## Josiah

Mahler: Symphony No.2/ Brahms: Clarinet quintet/ Beethoven: Symphony No.5 

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 – 1
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 4
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 3
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 5


----------



## science

Wow, you guys have done great!

I want to point out that to be recommended a work has to get a 7 point lead, not 7 points. So Wagner's Tristan was still at least 3 votes away.

(Personally, I agree with SuperTonic. I wouldn't mind Tristan being #2, but I will vote for Beethoven's 3rd, 5th, or 9th symphony to be #1.)


----------



## Webernite

SuperTonic said:


> Mahler: Symphony #2 / Dvorak: Symphony #9 / Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
> 
> Mahler: Symphony #2 - 2
> Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 4
> Beethoven: Symphony #5 - 2
> Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 3
> Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 3
> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 3
> 
> I think Tristan und Isolde belongs high on the list, but not first, and it was potentially one vote away from getting that spot.


Not as I understand it. It has to have "7 more points than any other work on the board," not just 7 points.


----------



## tdc

science said:


> (Personally, I agree with SuperTonic. I wouldn't mind Tristan being #2, but I will vote for Beethoven's 3rd, 5th, or 9th symphony to be #1.)


That is something I slightly misunderstood. I assumed that once a work made it to the board of recommended works, it would still be subject to later 'ranking'. So, the first work to make it to the list is the #1 recommended work?

(you can keep my votes how they are this round, but next round I will adjust my voting accordingly).


----------



## Pieck

It really does not make any sense, because not all the final works can be ranked at the same time. So it need to be ranked at the end of the project, or just stay unranked


----------



## science

No, the first work to be recommended is supposed to be our #1 most recommended work. The order matters. 

Perhaps if we go along far enough and we decide to stop, we can reconsider the order, but for now at least, we're voting for the works in order. 

(There would otherwise be no point in the vote. We could just nominate the works if we were going to order them later.)


----------



## Air

Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro \ Bach: Mass in B Minor \ Beethoven: Symphony No. 5

Bach: Mass in B Minor - 1
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 4
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 3
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 5


----------



## science

Nine (edit: now ten! - make that eleven, as I can't even count...) votes in the first 16 hours - I think that's great. We're off to a good start. 

I can vote again in 17 minutes!

At this point, it appears that everyone has the hang of it, and we'll have no problems.


----------



## science

after Air: 

Beethoven 5 / Dvorak 9 / Tristan 

Bach: Mass in B Minor - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 2 
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 4
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 3
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 4


----------



## emiellucifuge

Tristan/mahler2/dvorak9

Bach: Mass in B Minor - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 2 
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 4
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 3
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 6


----------



## Lipatti

Le Nozze di Figaro/Schubert: Symphony 8 ('Unfinished')/Tristan und Isolde

Bach: Mass in B Minor - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 2 
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 4
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 3
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 5


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler-DLVDE/Brahms clq/Mozart LNDF

Bach: Mass in B Minor - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 2 
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 3
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 6


----------



## Pieck

Correcting the errors
my vote: Dvorak 9th\ Bach double concerto\ Wagner

Bach: Double Concerto - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 2 
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 4

Still think that shouldnt be ranked by timing of getting out of the list because we cant fight to win our favorites AND try to get our other favorites into the board


----------



## science

Pieck, it's a good point. It's a balancing act.

Do you mean BWV 1043 or BWV 1060?

I personally put more emphasis, especially in this early stage of the project where we're trying to decide what is our #1 recommendaiton to someone new to classical music, on pushing the works that I particularly think would be a good choice for that. Loading the board up with my favorite works isn't going to help me get them recommended. So I think it's better to focus on a few works and push them hard, and then, if/when they succeed, moving on to others.

Among the works I want to push soon are Brahms' piano trio #1, but for now I feel that Beethoven 5 and Dvorak 9 are higher priorities. I'll probably turn to the piano trio as soon as one of those are recommended.


----------



## Pieck

I meant 1043 although I would also definitely recommend 1060
I think that if the favorites will be ranked in a final list it will give a more real picture of our favorites.


----------



## science

We'll change it to 1043 on the board. 

Our choices will be ranked, right? 

Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 2 
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 4


----------



## science

So far we've just been voting in near silence, and it appears that we might have our first stalemate! Of course it's too early to tell, but sooner later we are going to reach stalemates over and over. In order for one work to reach a 7 point lead, there'll have to be implicit agreement among the majority of the participants, and in order to reach that agreement, there'll often have to be explict discussion in order to break the stalemates.

So I want to make my case for Beethoven's 5th symphony, and try to win over some supporters. I've long believed this work to be one of the very best introductions to classical music. Of course its fame may be a drawback to some people, since that could be intimidating, but I think that only makes it more rewarding in the end. And I think it's an unusually good work to introduce someone to the concept of "motif," because the "bum bum bum buuuuuuuum" motive is very easty to follow through the work. A new listener can very quickly gain some appreciation for the work's structure, and get in the habit of listening attentively for patterns like that in the music. Finally, it's an emotionally exhilarating experience. It's not excessively subtle: it moves from conflict through thoughtfulness to an undeniable triumph in the conclusion. It's hard to hear this work without feeling good. 

So for that reason, I think it's a good choice as our #1 recommendation. 

I also think Kleiber's recording of it is a great choice for someone's 1st CD. 

I'm eager to cooperate with the people promoting Dvorak 9, because I also think that is a very accessible, moving work. I've been going back and forth between Figaro and Tristan, and really my own choice for first opera would be Carmen or Don Giovanni, but I don't think either Figaro or Tristan are bad choices. I have my doubts about the accesibility of Tristan, but if someone is determined to get to know classical music, it is a work that must be known, so it's a good choice high on our list, if not #1. 

So I wonder: can I trade support for Beethoven 5 now in exchange for support of Dvorak 9 or one of the operas at the #2 spot? Have I persuaded anyone to join my cause? 

If not, however, I'm open to other proposals. I'm eager to work together, compromise, negotiate, cooperate with all of you! Feel free to make your case for your own choices - maybe you'll persuade someone.


----------



## Art Rock

Post 1: "The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works that we recommend."
Post 31: " I've long believed this work to be one of the very best introductions to classical music."

I think we need to make clear what we want: a list of recommended compositions in general, or one to introduce people into classical music.


----------



## science

I'm sorry, I obviously explained poorly. The list is "ordered" or "prioritized."

But I guess the question is, what does it mean for a work to be at the #1 spot. 

And I guess there could be some difference between "recommending most highly" and "recommending earliest." 

I haven't thought of that distinction until now, honestly. Maybe those are more closely related in my mind than they are in other people's minds; it's hard for me to separate them much. 

I'm sorry, I'm kind of stumped, so I'm not sure what else to say on this issue. Maybe other people have some insight here that would help us. But I'll turn it around in my mind for awhile and see what I come up with.

Edit: Ah, I think I'm getting clearer on it by thinking about things like Scheherazade: maybe not one of the greatest works, but not a bad one at all, and one that I would recommend early on for its accessibility and popularity. 

Maybe it's ok if each of us approaches this question a little differently. Perhaps if you're comfortable with the concept of "greatest," you can vote according to that and advocate works accordingly; others might simply go with "favorite." I think it might be best to have a variety of POVs on that issue and try to compromise with each other. But that might be biased toward my own instinct, which is to try to compromise among the principles themselves.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*We could be here awhile...*

after *Pieck*:

++Tristan und Isolde, (+1/add) Mahler Symphony 5, -Das Lied von der Erde

Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 2 
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler Symphony No. 5 - 1
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 4
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 6

I _like_ Das Lied von der Erde... but there are at least four Mahler works I'd recommend ahead of THAT one...

P.S.: @ *science*: I'll go on the public record as saying that I will wheel and throw wholehearted 
support to Beethoven 5... provided people work to get _Tristan und Isolde_ advanced first.


----------



## science

I'll think about that Chi_townPhilly. Certainly Tristan has a pretty good base of support and may be the inevitable one anyway, so maybe I should take what I can get. But of course I want to see if I can get any better options. I'll get back to you in about a day. 

Hey, and to everybody: thanks for showing up! I think this is going to be fun.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm sorry, I cannot follow how this works. I will just keep off this thread. 

Whatever happens, make sure something by Prokofiev gets on it.


----------



## science

I hope we'll pull you in eventually....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

science said:


> I hope we'll pull you in eventually....


You mean the guy on my profile picture? Yes! See if you can. But probably not yet, many more major composers I confess are more recommendable.


----------



## science

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You mean the guy on my profile picture? Yes! See if you can. But probably not yet, many more major composers I confess are more recommendable.


No, no, I meant pulling you into the project.

Prokofiev will certainly be on here - the question is, how high, and which works? Later in the project, perhaps when we're in the 20s or so, I'd be willing to work with you to promote Prokofiev' fifth symphony, or Andrei Rublev.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I think well see Romeo and Juliet before that


----------



## tdc

After Chi townPhilly:

++Bach Mass in B Minor / + Mahler Symphony No. 2 / - Wagner Tristan and Isolde


Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 2 
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler Symphony No. 5 - 1
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 4
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 5


----------



## paleochild

After ChitownPhilly:

++Figaro / +Bach Mass / -Mahler 5

Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 2 
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 4
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 6

This project becomes considerably more complicated when you search for purpose and consensus! Plus, with the mixture of genres... I'll hang in and see how I do with it. But I guess I'll be switching my opera support from Tristan to Figaro.


----------



## Pieck

correcting
Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 4Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 2 
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 4
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 65

Come on people let's give it to Dvorak 9th! we can do it


----------



## Charon

After Pieck's correction:

++Mozart Figaro/+ Bach Mass in B minor/-Dvorak 9

Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Brahms: Clarinet quintet - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 4
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 5


----------



## science

Well done on the corrections.


----------



## Webernite

Bach: Mass in B minor / Wagner: Tristan / Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 

Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 4
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 6


----------



## Josiah

Shostakovich: Symphony no.5 / Britten: War Requiem / Mozart: Figaro

Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 4
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 6


----------



## Air

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier \ Schumann: Piano Concerto \ Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 7
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 3
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 6


----------



## science

after Air: 

Beethoven 5 / Bach Mass / Mahler 2

Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 8
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 3
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 6


----------



## Webernite

I'm thinking about nominating Bach's Organ Works as a whole, if that's allowed. But I'm guessing they won't get much support, even though they're greater than the harpsichord works, and arguably as influential...


----------



## tdc

Webernite said:


> I'm thinking about nominating Bach's Organ Works as a whole, if that's allowed. But I'm guessing they won't get much support, even though they're greater than the harpsichord works, and arguably as influential...


I'd support you on those, I'm going to supprt the J.S. Bach stuff as much as I can. But honestly if were going to talk about whats the greatest, St Matthews Passion and St. John Passion should go before the The Organ works and Well-Tempered Clavier.


----------



## Webernite

I guess I agree with you about the St Matthew Passion (not so much the St John Passion). Whichever one of us goes first will nominate it, OK?


----------



## tdc

Webernite said:


> I guess I agree with you about the St Matthew Passion (not so much the St John Passion). Whichever one of us goes first will nominate it, OK?


All right, I agree.


----------



## Webernite

tdc said:


> All right, I agree.




("this message is too short" whatever)


----------



## science

I wonder if we can break the organ works into some more specific works. Perhaps the Toccatas and Fugues, or the Orgelbuchlein, or the organ mass. Those are all fairly distinct works.


----------



## Webernite

If you'd prefer they were broken up, I can live with that. I'd vote for Clavier-Übung III (the Organ Mass), then the Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes. But the reason I suggested grouping the organ works is that they're more likely to get some kind of support if well-known pieces like the Passacaglia and Fugue are included.


----------



## Art Rock

Das Lied von der Erde /Schubert 8/Nozze di Figaro


Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 8
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 6


----------



## pjang23

Bach Mass Bm / Brahms Clarinet Quintet / Bach WTC

Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 10
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 6


----------



## emiellucifuge

SchubertSym9/T&I/SchumannPC

Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 10
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 7


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

After *emiellucifuge*

++Tristan und Isolde, +Schubert 9, -Brahms Clarinet Quintet

Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 10
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 9


----------



## Pieck

Brahms\ Dvorak\ Wagner
Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 10
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 8


----------



## Lipatti

Nozze di Figaro / Schubert 8 / Tristan

Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 10
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 7


----------



## science

After Lipatti: 
Beethoven 5 / Dvorak 9 / Britten 

Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 10
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 7

Bach's Mass is getting close...


----------



## jparris1

After Science:

Rach PC 3 ++(added)/Tchaik 6+ / Mozart -

Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 10
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 7


----------



## tdc

After jparris1

++Bach St. Matthews Passion (added)/ + Bach Mass in B minor/ -Brahms Clarinet Quintet

Bach: St Matthews Passion - 2
Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 7


----------



## Air

Schumann: Piano Concerto / Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps / Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 2
Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 7


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> Schumann: Piano Concerto / Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps / Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3
> 
> Bach: St Matthew Passion - 2
> Bach: Double Concerto 1043 - 1
> Bach: Mass in B Minor - 11
> Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 5
> Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 6
> Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
> Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
> Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 6
> Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 1
> Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
> Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
> Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
> Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 1
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 3
> Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 7


I dont know if you realize this but you could've gotten Bach's mass in 1st place (something you initially nominated) with one vote, had you subtracted a vote from Tristan and gave the Mass 2. Lets hope Webernite does this for us!


----------



## Ravellian

I'll support the B Minor mass (just listened to the whole thing the first time last week), but I can't downvote Tristan! 

++ Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 / + Bach: Mass in B Minor / - Bach: Double Concerto 1043

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 2
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 12
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 7


----------



## Webernite

Bach: Mass in B Minor / Bach: St Matthew Passion / Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 3
Bach: Mass in B Minor - 14
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 7

So the Mass in B minor gets nominated, I think?


----------



## Pieck

Yes the Mass in B is out
Bach: St Matthew Passion - 3
*Bach: Mass in B Minor - 14*
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 7

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 3
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 7


----------



## Air

tdc said:


> I dont know if you realize this but you could've gotten Bach's mass in 1st place (something you initially nominated) with one vote, had you subtracted a vote from Tristan and gave the Mass 2. Lets hope Webernite does this for us!


I can't subtract from _Tristan_! 

... but honestly I didn't realize that when I voted. Well, I'm surely glad that Webernite has elevated the Mass to its well-deserved place in the Pantheon in my place!


----------



## science

Ok, so our #1 most highly recommended work is Bach's Mass in B minor!

1. Bach: Mass in B minor

Eventually we'll get a mod to make a sticky thread to record our choices. 

As Pieck posted, here's the board: 

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 3
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 7


----------



## Josiah

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 / Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps / Wagner: Tristan und Isolde


Bach: St Matthew Passion - 3
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 6


----------



## SuperTonic

After Josiah:

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps / Mahler: Symphony 2 / Schumann: Piano Concerto

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 3
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 6


----------



## Art Rock

After SuperTonic

Mahler DLVDE - Brahms - Mozart

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 3
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 6


----------



## paleochild

After ArtRock:

Brahms ++/ Mozart +/ Chopin -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 3
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 6


----------



## Pieck

Brahms\ Tchai\ Mozart


Bach: St Matthew Passion - 3
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 6


----------



## KenOC

After Piech:

Beethoven Symphony 9 ++ / Shostakovich 5 + / Schumann -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 3
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 0
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 6


----------



## science

Pieck didn't actually subtract the point from Mozart, so the board actually is: 

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 3
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 6


----------



## emiellucifuge

Tristan/schubert9/chopin

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 3
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 8


----------



## science

after emiellucifuge: 

Beethoven 5 / Dvorak 9 / Mahler Lied

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 3
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 8


----------



## science

Ah, my dear KenOC - can we make a deal? Would you be willing to allow Beethoven 5 to be "enshrined" ahead of Beethoven 9? If so, we may be able to work something out....


----------



## jparris1

After Science:

Rach 3++ / Rach 2+ / St. Matthew Passion -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 2
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 2 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 8


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

After jparris1:

++ Tristan und Isolde, +Beethoven 9, -Brahms Clarinet Quintet

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 2
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 2 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 10


----------



## Charon

After Chi_Town

Mozart Figaro/Mozart PC 20/Rach PC 2

Rach PC 2 is kicked off the list now... Not that it's a bad work, but i couldn't really choose any of the others.

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 2
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 10


----------



## Lipatti

After Charon

++ Nozze di Figaro, +Schubert 8, -Tristan und Isolde

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 2
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 9

Had to edit my list as Charon's had been submitted just seconds before mine, so I hope it's OK now.

And BTW - sorry to be such an a**hole towards T&I, but I really don't think it's a great choice for anyone's first opera. It could potentially be very off-putting.


----------



## Webernite

Tristan / St Matthew Passion / Dvorak

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 3
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 11


----------



## tdc

After webernite: 

Honestly this is getting hard to pick. Not a bad work in here. But I think the big guys (bach beethoven mozart) should be represented in the highest spots first.

++St Matthews Passion/ +Beethoven's 5th / -Dvorak 9

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 11


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Wagner Tristan / Beethoven 5 / Dvorak

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 13


----------



## KenOC

OK, I'll hold on the 9th as you suggest.


----------



## Pieck

Pieck said:


> Brahms\ Tchai\ Wagner


Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 12
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Poppin' Fresh

++Schubert 9 / +Mozart Concerto No. 20 / -Stravinsky

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 3
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 13


----------



## science

mmsbls's vote should be counted after pieck's so the board is: 

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 12
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 3
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 12


----------



## science

Well-done to Lipatti for picking that up himself!


----------



## SuperTonic

After mmsbls

++Stravinsky: Rite of Spring / +Mahler: Symphony #2 / -Brahms: Clarinet Quintet

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 12


----------



## Ravellian

Wagner / Mozart: 20 / Brahms

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 14


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven 5 ++ / Bach Well-tempered + / Wagner T&I -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde – 13


----------



## Air

Schumann ++ / Bruckner + / Beethoven 5 -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 5
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 13

It saddens me that Schumann will very likely be removed for a third time. In the meantime, go Tristan!


----------



## Art Rock

After Air:

Brahms / Mahler DLVDE / Beethoven 9

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 13


----------



## science

Sorry! Ignore this... 

I'll be back in 40 minutes....


----------



## science

after Art Rock: 

Beethoven 5 / Beethoven 9 / Wagner

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 14


----------



## tdc

science said:


> after Art Rock:
> 
> Beethoven 5 / Beethoven 9 / Wagner
> 
> Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
> Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 12
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
> Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 12
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
> Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
> Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
> Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 9
> Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
> Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
> Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
> Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 6
> Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
> Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 5
> Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 14


Looks like you accidentally added to all 3 there.


----------



## tdc

corrected:
..................

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 12


----------



## science

Good eyes! Thanks man.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Tristan/Schubert9/Schumann

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 14


----------



## Webernite

St Matthew Passion / Tristan / Fifth Symphony 

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 7
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 15


----------



## Lipatti

Mozart Nozze/Beethoven 5/Wagner Tristan

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 7
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 14


----------



## science

emiellucifuge said:


> I think well see Romeo and Juliet before that


Sorry I missed this post earlier - you're right. I overlooked that.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

After *Lipatti*:

++ Tristan und Isolde, + Schumann Piano Concerto, -Bach St. Matthew Passion*

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 16

*Let's have one Beethoven work & one Mozart work on our list before we advance our _second_ Bach work, shall we?!


----------



## Pieck

Bra Tchai Wag

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 15


----------



## tdc

After Pieck 

Beethoven 5 / Mahler 2 / Rach 3 

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 15


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

After tdc:

Wagner Tristan / Beethoven 5 / Brahms Clarinet

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 17


----------



## science

after Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven 5 / Figaro / Tristan

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 16


----------



## Webernite

What's with everyone voting for the Fifth Symphony? The _Eroica_ is much more deserving of a place on the list...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

GASP I get it now!

++Tea-man/ +8th Shoebert / -Stravo

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 16

Spring is almost here! Let's make sure human sacrifice never happens again!


----------



## science

Webernite, that might be true. But I think the 5th is better to hear first, as I argued before; and I personally also love it more. 

I've contracted myself to push the 9th after the 5th, but if you'd like to push the Eroica, I'll help you when I can.

Huilunsoittaja, welcome to the project! Good to have you; well-voted, sir.


----------



## Webernite

Tristan \ Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 \ Beethoven Symphony No. 5 

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 18


----------



## SuperTonic

Beethoven: Symphony #3 / Wagner: Tristan / Beethoven: Symphony #5

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - 19


----------



## Ravellian

Yay I can give Tristan the 7-point lead!!

++ Tristan / + Tchaik / - Beethoven: 5

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - *14*
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - *21*


----------



## science

Yes indeed! So our top two most highly recommended works are: 

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde

Here is the board now, ready for the next voter: 

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 3 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9


----------



## KenOC

Beet 5 ++ / Bach WTC + / Rach 3 -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After KenOC

++ Beethoven 9 / + Schumann: Piano / - Shostakovich 5

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9


----------



## Air

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 2 ++ / Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 + / Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9


----------



## pjang23

Brahms / Beethoven SQ 14 / Beethoven 5

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 6
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9


----------



## tdc

Webernite said:


> What's with everyone voting for the Fifth Symphony? The _Eroica_ is much more deserving of a place on the list...


I don't really have a preference between those two, ( I like 7 and 9) I was just strategically voting for #5 because it had already gotten quite a few votes. Switching symphonies now will just most likely cause Beethoven to get pushed farther down the list. (Your sinister plan all along I'll bet).  j/k


----------



## Art Rock

Brahms/Mahler DLVDE/Mozart LNDF

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9


----------



## Josiah

Brahms/ Stravinsky / Beethoven 5

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9

One more point and Brahms is number two...


----------



## Pieck

Tchai\ Brahms  (dont need the two points)\ Mahler 2
Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - *13*
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet - *20*
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 11


----------



## Pieck

Woohoo!! Brahms is in! Now Tchikovsky guys :tiphat:


----------



## science

The train keeps a'rollin. Here are our top 3 recommendations: 

1. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)

Josiah didn't add the point to Stravinsky, so here's the board: 

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 11


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

science said:


> The train keeps a'rollin. Here are our top 3 recommendations:
> 
> 1. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232)
> 2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
> 3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)


Okay, _Tristan und Isolde_ is on. _Now_ what do I do?

No Beethoven or Mozart works on the list yet. Love Marriage of Figaro... but it seems wrong to have two operas on the list before one symphony. Even though the proposed Beethoven-Wagner alliance didn't come to fruition, Beethoven advocacy seems the right move, here:

++Beethoven 5, +Mozart Piano Concerto 20, -St. Matthew Passion

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 11


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

++ T-Man, + Shoebert 8, - Stravinksy

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 13

Same as before.


----------



## science

Thank you, Mr. Chi_TownPhilly. You're a good man. 

To everyone: I was hoping our list could be useful, but I have to admit I have my doubts now. I think we're not being very considerate to people who might see or use our list. If Tristan und Isolde is the second work of classical music someone hears, they might decide they don't like it. 

A group of my wife's friends occasionally consent to watch an opera with me, but I suspect if I'd tried Tristan und Isolde the first time they'd agreed to that, they wouldn't be consenting to do so anymore! 

So perhaps we should change the name of the project from "recommendations" to "favorites" or something like that.


----------



## Ravellian

science said:


> Thank you, Mr. Chi_TownPhilly. You're a good man.
> 
> To everyone: I was hoping our list could be useful, but I have to admit I have my doubts now. I think we're not being very considerate to people who might see or use our list. If Tristan und Isolde is the second work of classical music someone hears, they might decide they don't like it.
> 
> A group of my wife's friends occasionally consent to watch an opera with me, but I suspect if I'd tried Tristan und Isolde the first time they'd agreed to that, they wouldn't be consenting to do so anymore!
> 
> So perhaps we should change the name of the project from "recommendations" to "favorites" or something like that.


Are you kidding?? Tristan was practically my first opera and I absolutely loved it. And so did my mother, when she heard it. I think the simplicity of its grandeur makes it easy for beginners to understand.

Anywhoo, back to the list. As much as I love Tchaikovsky, I feel that Beethoven should be next on the list.

++ Beethoven: 5 / + Mozart: PC 20 / - Bruckner

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 13


----------



## science

I'm sorry I didn't notice this earlier: Huilunsoittaja's votes were only 13 hours apart, so we have to ignore the more recent one. Ravellian's votes were also too close together (my clock says 10:47 and 23:07) and so the second one has to be canceled too. That means the board really is as of the last legal vote, which was cast by Chi_TownPhilly: 

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 11


----------



## science

And now my vote: 

Beethoven 5 / Beethoven 3 / Bruckner

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 11


----------



## science

Whew! Got confusing in there.... 

If anyone catches me making a mistake, please let me know! It's easy to get confused....


----------



## Art Rock

Since the 16 h is rather arbitrary (I think), can we make it 12? Much easier to remember, and much easier to chime in twice in a day.


----------



## science

Ravellian said:


> Are you kidding?? Tristan was practically my first opera and I absolutely loved it. And so did my mother, when she heard it. I think the simplicity of its grandeur makes it easy for beginners to understand.


Maybe so. That's a good point. I'll take this as a persuasive argument for letting the terminology "recommendations" stand, and so be it!


----------



## science

Art Rock said:


> Since the 16 h is rather arbitrary (I think), can we make it 12? Much easier to remember, and much easier to chime in twice in a day.


Experience suggests that if we want twice a day voting, we need to have a shorter rule than 12 hours.

(Details: I.E.: you vote at 10 am, then 10:35 PM, then 11 AM, then noon, then after midnight, then 2M, and you have to skip a vote...)

But I was thinking that with so many participants, once a day voting would be wise, so 16 hour rule was supposed to be convenient for that.

If a person is really, really dedicated she can get in 3 votes in 2 days, but it's not easy - and if they're that dedicated, more power to them. (I've been able to almost keep up that rate, but I've been checking the thread last thing before I go to bed and first thing up in the morning and roughly hourly in between; and I doubt anyone else is that dedicated, and I doubt that my dedication will last long.)

If people want to do twice a day voting, we can change the rule. I'm fine with that.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Stravinsky/Mozart40/Mozartlndf

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 10
Mozart: Symphony 40 - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 11


----------



## tdc

After Emiellucifuge:

Mahler 2 / Beethoven 5 / Schumann

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 - 18*
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 8
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 10
Mozart: Symphony 40 - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 7
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 11*

I think Beethoven 5 is in!


----------



## Charon

AFter tdc:

Mozart Figaro/Mozart PC 20/Stravinsky

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 8
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 12
Mozart: Symphony 40 - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 11


----------



## Josiah

Just because these are, "hypothetically", recommendations for new listeners, it does not mean we have to dumb down our list and pick the most easy and instantly accessible pieces of classical music... The internet has plenty of "Top 100 pieces of classical music" sites in existence and personaly I find that most of these lists should instead be renamed, "Top 100 pieces of classical music, that many avid listeners don't give a damn about".


----------



## Lipatti

After Charon

Mozart Figaro/Mozart PC 20/Mahler 2

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 14
Mozart: Symphony 40 - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 11


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

After Lipatti

Mozart Le Nozze / Stravinsky Le Sacre / Tchaikovsky 6

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 5
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 16
Mozart: Symphony 40 - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 10


----------



## Webernite

tdc said:


> I don't really have a preference between those two, ( I like 7 and 9) I was just strategically voting for #5 because it had already gotten quite a few votes. Switching symphonies now will just most likely cause Beethoven to get pushed farther down the list. (Your sinister plan all along I'll bet).  j/k


:devil:

...No, not really. I just think the Fifth Symphony is probably the most overrated of the nine.


----------



## Webernite

St Matthew Passion \ Well-Tempered Clavier \ Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 7
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
*Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 16*
Mozart: Symphony 40 - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9

Edit: *Figaro's nominated now!*


----------



## Josiah

Stravinsky/ Shostakovich / Tchaikovsky


Bach: St Matthew Passion - 7
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 16
Mozart: Symphony 40 - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 9
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 8


----------



## Pieck

What Stravinsky before Tchaikovsky??!! That's good for beginers! 
Tchai\ Dvo\ Stra

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 7
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro - 16
Mozart: Symphony 40 - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 10


----------



## science

Ok, busy night. Here are our top 5: 

1. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)


----------



## SuperTonic

Stravinsky: Rite / Mahler 2 / Tchaikovsky

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 7
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 8
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Symphony 40 - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9


----------



## Air

Thank you to all who voted for Le Nozze!

Schubert: Winterreise ++ / Schumann: Piano Concerto + / Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 7
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 8
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 2
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 8


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Winterreise / Beethoven SQ14 / Mozart 40

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 7
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 8
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 4
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 8


----------



## Ravellian

I really don't understand why a Brahms chamber work made it before any of his other works..

++ Brahms PC No. 2 / + Tchaik 6 / - Mahler 2



Bach: St Matthew Passion - 7
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 4
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 4
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yay for the new Brahms! Someone put Sym. no. 4 later

++ Brahms PC No. 2 / + T-man 6 / - Stravinksy

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 7
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 4
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 4
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 9
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 10


----------



## KenOC

++ Beet 9 / + Bach WTC / - Prok 2

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 7
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 5
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 4
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 9
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 10


----------



## Webernite

Ravellian said:


> I really don't understand why a Brahms chamber work made it before any of his other works...


Yeah, it does look a bit out of place next to large-scale works like the Fifth Symphony.


----------



## Art Rock

I for one am glad that a piece of chamber music quickly made it.

Mahler DLVDE - Stravinsky - Beethoven 9

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 7
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 5
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 4
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 10


----------



## science

An interesting feature of our project is the dominance of symphonies on the board, but only one has actually reached recommendation so far.


----------



## Webernite

Art Rock said:


> I for one am glad that a piece of chamber music quickly made it.


I'm not against the idea in principle, but I do think that Brahms's Third and Fourth Symphonies are essentially better and more important than the Clarinet Quintet. Beethoven and Mozart, on the other hand, wrote a number of chamber works that for me are as good or better than their greatest symphonies.


----------



## Art Rock

We beg to differ - I consider the clarinet quintet Brahms' masterpiece. Judging from the scores, others agree that it is an essential piece of music.


----------



## Pieck

I would have voted for some other chamber works before the ClariQui but it is also a magnificent work (I wranted Brahms in).


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Beethoven 9 / Dvorak 9 / Tchai 6

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 7
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 5
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 4
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9


----------



## emiellucifuge

Dvorak 9/Stravinsky/Brahms

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 7
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 5
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 4
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 11
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

++Schumann Piano Concerto, +Mahler 2, -Bach St. Matthew Passion

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 5
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 4
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 11
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

after Chi townPhilly

++Mozart: Piano Con 20, +Beethoven: Sym 9, -Shostakovich: Sym 5

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 6
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 5
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 4
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 11
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9


----------



## Webernite

St Matthew Passion \ Eroica \ Le Sacre du Printemps

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 8
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 5
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 4
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9


----------



## Lipatti

After Webernite

Mozart PC 20 / Schubert 8 / Prokofiev PC 2

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 8
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 5
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 4
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9

I think we should try to promote a single Schubert work instead of splitting the votes. He needs to make it on the list soon.


----------



## Charon

After Webernite:

Mozart PC 20/Schubert Winterreise/Stravinsky 

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 8
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 5
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 5
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 9
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9


----------



## tdc

After Charon (w/ corrections)

Mahler 2/ St. Matthews Passion/ Tchaik 6


Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 5
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 6
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 8


----------



## Josiah

Stravinsky / Shostakovich / Mozart

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 5
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 6
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 8


----------



## Pieck

Dvorak Tchaikovsky Stravinsky
Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 5
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 6
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 9
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9


----------



## SuperTonic

Stravinsky / Beethoven 3 / Mozart

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 5
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 6
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 11
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Winterreise / Brahms PC2 / Stravinsky

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 5
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9


----------



## Air

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps ++ / Schumann: Piano Concerto + / Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 5
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 12
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 8


----------



## science

There've been some mistakes, but I believe the correct board at this point is:

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 5
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 13
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## KenOC

Beet 9 ++ / Bach WTC + / Mahler 2 -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 6
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 13
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## science

after KenOC: 

Beethoven 9 / Dvorak / Mahler 2

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 6
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 13
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## wingracer

after science, this is my first vote so please let me know if I screw it up. 

++ Chopin Op 28 preludes / + Bach WTC / - Mozart PC 20

I hate voting against any of them but have to. 

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 7
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 13
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## science

Well-done, it was a perfectly executed vote. Welcome to the project!


----------



## Art Rock

After Wingracer

Mahler 2* / Schubert WR / Beethoven 9

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 7
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 13
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8

*) There are at least five Mahler compositions I prefer over the 2nd, but we are getting into a Mahler stalemate between this and my chocie (DLVDE).


----------



## wingracer

I probably should have asked this first but since science didn't scold me, I guess it didn't matter, haha.

I see where Bach's mass made it and I don't see tristan on here any more so I guess it made it too but I don't feel like going through every post and I don't see a sticky yet so what has made it so far?

If I can make a suggestion, put the list of "ins" at the end of the board to be copied to keep our memories fresh.


----------



## science

Here's the list of recommendations so far: 

1. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)

Rather than have us copy it along with the board (which I think would invite confusion), let us now humbly request a moderator to create a sticky thread to record our recommendations. (I'm not exactly sure how to go about that.)

It looks like we'll be able to add another recommendation to the list every 1-2 days (if our current rates keep up).


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock:

Mahler 2/Mahler DlvdE / Dvorak

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 7
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 13
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## emiellucifuge

Stravinsky/Dvorak/WTC

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 6
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

_Noooo._ You can't possibly have Rite of Spring get on there so soon! Someone should have nominated Firebird instead!  But I give up trying to knock him off, obviously I'm a minority.

++Brahms PC 2/ +Schubert 8/ -Mahler Song of the Earth

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 6
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 8

May I nominate Brahms 4th symphony soon?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You can't possibly have Rite of Spring get on there so soon! Someone should have nominated Firebird instead!


Rite of Spring is the Stravinsky work that shows up as being required study in all the Music Appreciation texts- but yes, I like Firebird better.

++ Schumann Piano Concerto, +Mahler 2, -Rite of Spring

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 6
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 14
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 8


Huilunsoittaja said:


> May I nominate Brahms 4th symphony soon?


As long as the nomination list is less than 25 entries long, you may nominate it at any time you're able to cast a valid vote. However, before a second work by Bach, Mozart, Brahms or (may I be forgiven the sacrilege) _even Wagner_ gets nominated, I'd like to see the recommendations list enhanced with the presence of (in no particular order) 1) a Schubert work, 2) a Schumann work, 3) [maybe even a Handel work]. I'd also like to see us add 1) a Piano Concerto, 2) a solo Piano work, and 3) a Violin Concerto (and I might exempt Brahms from the above if it's his Violin Concerto that's added). [I exempt Beethoven from the above, since it's hard for me to say that a list such as the one we're creating can have _too many Beethoven works(!)]

While I'm at it- just how deep is this list going to go? 
(He asked, hoping that the number will stay safely in the two-digit realm...)_


----------



## Pieck

Dvorak Brahms Mahler 2

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 6
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## Charon

After Pieck:

Mozart PC20/Beethoven 3/Stravinsky

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 6
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## Josiah

Stravinsky / Shostakovich / Beethoven

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 6
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## tdc

Corrected list (I think) (chi town's picks werent added to Pieck's list)

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 9
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 6
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## Webernite

St Matthew Passion \ Well-Tempered Clavier \ Le Sacre du Printemps

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 7
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

After Webernite

Stravinsky Le Sacre / Bach Well-Tempered Clavier / Dvorak 9

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 8
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## Josiah

c'mon stravinsky.....


----------



## SuperTonic

Stravinsky / Beethoven 3 / Mahler 2

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 8
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## Lipatti

After SuperTonic

Mozart PC 20 / Mahler 2 / Stravinsky

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 8
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## wingracer

After Lipatti

Chopin / Bach WTC / Stravinsky

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 9
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 4
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## science

Well done on the correction, and good eyes, tdc.


----------



## science

after wingracer: 

beethoven 9 / stravinsky / Mozart PC

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 9
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 4
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## science

Chi_townPhilly,

I hadn't considered how long to carry on the project. We'll see how long people are interested enough to participate.

For me personally, it won't start being useful for the first few dozen selections, so I hope we get at least that far, and I'd bet we get to at least 100.

I wonder if I can persuade you to create a sticky thread for us so that we can record our recommendations there. An alternative, if it's easier for you, is to give me the perpetual ability to edit the first post of this thread, and I could record our selections there.


----------



## Ravellian

++ Chopin / + Tchaikovsky 6 / - Mahler 2

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 9
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 9


----------



## wingracer

Woohoo, I have some support. I don't feel like the crazy loner anymore.


----------



## tdc

............


----------



## science

even more corrected (Ravellian probably just copied the wrong post):

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 9
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 9


----------



## tdc

Stravinsky / Mahler DLvdE / Beet 9

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 9
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
*Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - 19*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 9

Stravinsky is in! (and I normally wouldn't vote against Beethoven nine, but it was the only way)


----------



## tdc

The Top 6:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring

updated list:

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 9


----------



## science

Very well done, tdc. Thanks for taking care of everything.


----------



## Air

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 ++ / Liszt: Piano Sonata + / Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 1
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## KenOC

Beet 9 ++ / Bach WTC + / Liszt -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## Webernite

I disapprove of this _ridiculous hairbrained idea_ of putting one work by each composer on the list before letting Bach have another one. 

By the way, in my professional opinion, Liszt's piano sonata is laaame. The Don Juan fantasy is far more entertaining and at least takes itself less absurdly seriously. _Kreisleriana_ is better than either of these works.


----------



## tdc

Webernite said:


> I disapprove of this _ridiculous hairbrained idea_ of putting one work by each composer on the list before letting Bach have another one.


:lol:

I hear ya, but I want Mahler to get in soon too...ahhh I'm torn.


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Very well done, tdc. Thanks for taking care of everything.


No problemo. Glad to help out. :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

After KenOC
Mahler 2/Schubert W/Beethoven 9


Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 14
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Schubert: Winterreise - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## emiellucifuge

This may not be a full 16 hours later, but I last posted yesterday evening, and this might be the only chance I have today. So after this one Ill be waiting at least 24 hours


Mahler2/Schubert9/Beethoven9

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Schubert: Winterreise - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## Pieck

Dvorak Brahms Mahler 2

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: Op 28 preludes - 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Schubert: Winterreise - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 9


----------



## science

emiellucifuge, you were well past 16 hours, so no problem. 

pieck vote for Brahms but didn't add the point, so here's the correct board:

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 12
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Schubert: Winterreise - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## Pieck

I was veery tired


----------



## science

LOL

We're all going to make mistakes like that. We'll help each other out.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

++Brahms PC 2/ + Schubert 8/ -Mahler Song de la Tierra

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 12
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Schubert: Winterreise - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## Lipatti

After Huilunsoittaja

Mozart 20 / Schubert 8 / Mahler 2

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 12
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 14
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Schubert: Winterreise - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## science

after Lipatti:

Beethoven 9 / Dvorak / Schumann PC

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 14
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Schubert: Winterreise - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## Charon

After Science

Mozart PC20/Tchaikovsky 6/Dvorak 9

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 14
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Schubert: Winterreise - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 9


----------



## mmsbls

after Charon

++Mozart PC20/+Schubert 9/-Mahler 2

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 11
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 9


----------



## Webernite

After mmsbls

St Matthew Passion \ Eroica \ Piano Concerto No. 20

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 9


----------



## Air

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 ++ / Schumann: Piano Concerto + / DvoraK: Symphony No. 9 -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 10
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 13
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 9

Liszt's Piano Sonata is brilliant! Though I do agree with Webernite that it's not necessary to purposely place one work by each composer on the list before moving on to seconds. 

In fact, there are a number of piano works I would've supported before Liszt but it seems that many of these composers had already made the list and I'm not sure how much support they would get. I thought Liszt's Piano Sonata was fairly popular, but oh well...

What do you think of the following?

Bach: Goldberg Variations
Bach: Toccatas (e minor, c minor)
Bach: Partitas, English Suites (etc.)
Scarlatti: 555 Sonatas to choose from
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin
Haydn: Piano Sonatas Hob. XVI:20, 50, 52 or Mozart (undecided which one)
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas No. 28, 29, 30, 32
Schubert: Impromptus (if have to choose one, first set)
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21
Schumann: Davidbundlertanze
Schumann: Fantasy in C
Schumann: Kreisleriana
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Nocturnes
Alkan: Symphony for Solo Piano
Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage (so much good stuff in here)
Brahms: op. 116, 118-9
Albeniz: Iberia
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Rachmaninoff: Preludes op. 23, op. 32 (sorry, but the Second Sonata isn't really great music)
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Debussy: Estampes
Debussy: Preludes
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5
Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6-8
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema
Bartok: Out of Doors
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Boulez: Piano Sonata No. 2
Messaien: Vingt Regards sur l'enfant Jesus
Ligeti: Etudes


----------



## Webernite

Air said:


> What do you think of the following?
> 
> *Bach: Goldberg Variations*
> Bach: Toccatas (e minor, c minor)
> *Bach: Partitas*, English Suites (etc.)
> *Scarlatti: 555 Sonatas* to choose from
> Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin
> Haydn: Piano Sonatas Hob. XVI:20, 50, *52 *or Mozart (undecided which one)
> Beethoven: Piano Sonatas No. 28, *29*, *30*, *32*
> Schubert: Impromptus (if have to choose one, first set)
> *Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21*
> Schumann: Davidbundlertanze
> *Schumann: Fantasy in C
> Schumann: Kreisleriana*
> *Chopin: Ballades*
> Chopin: Nocturnes
> Alkan: Symphony for Solo Piano
> Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage (so much good stuff in here)
> *Brahms: op. 116, 118-9*
> Albeniz: Iberia
> Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
> Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
> Rachmaninoff: Preludes op. 23, op. 32 (sorry, but the Second Sonata isn't really great music)
> Medtner: Sonata Romantica
> Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2
> *Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit*
> Debussy: Estampes
> *Debussy: Preludes*
> *Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5*
> Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
> Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema
> Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6-8
> Schoenberg: Five Pieces, Four Pieces
> Bartok: Out of Doors
> Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
> *Boulez: Piano Sonata No. 2*
> Messaien: Vingt Regards sur l'enfant Jesus
> Ligeti: Etudes


Well, I've highlighed the ones that I personally would put quite high on the list. Certainly the _Goldberg Variations_ and _Hammerklavier_, not to mention the _Diabelli Variations_, should be higher on the list than it looks like they're going to be. The _Art of Fugue_ and the _Musical Offering_ are basically keyboard works, too.

Schoenberg-wise, the _Three Pieces_ Op. 11 and the _Suite _ Op. 25 are probably his most significant piano works. (I don't think he wrote a _Four Pieces_, actually; but I might be getting mixed up.) How come you excluded Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 31 and Brahms' Op. 117 from your list? I like those more than the others. :lol:

Edit: And _Carnaval_ is pretty important as well!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hold on. Isn't this project about introducing recommended pieces to listeners who _aren't_ familiar with most works? Then we should nominate the _real_ famous classics first before going into the deep cuts. Most of us here are long time fans, and we know a lot, so it's tempting to put actually obscure works on there, thinking everyone knows them.

Tchaikovsky Romeo & Juliet Fantasy Overture
Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition
Rimsky-Korsakov Scheherazade
Dvorak Slavonic Dances
Elgar Enigma Variations
Grieg Peer Gynt Suite no. 1

etc. 
Sure, you may be tired of some of these, but some people honestly don't know them. We can get to the obscure stuff later, better to get the classics down.


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Mahler 2 / st. Matthew passion / Tchaik 6


Bach: St Matthew Passion - 14
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 10
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## Air

Webernite said:


> Well, I've highlighed the ones that I personally would put quite high on the list. Certainly the _Goldberg Variations_ and _Hammerklavier_, not to mention the _Diabelli Variations_, should be higher on the list than it looks like they're going to be. The _Art of Fugue_ and the _Musical Offering_ are basically keyboard works, too.


The Art of the Fugue would definitely be my next Bach choice for the list.



Webernite said:


> Schoenberg-wise, the _Three Pieces_ Op. 11 and the _Suite _ Op. 25 are probably his most significant piano works. (I don't think he wrote a _Four Pieces_, actually; but I might be getting mixed up.) How come you excluded Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 31 and Brahms' Op. 117 from your list? I like those more than the others. :lol:
> 
> Edit: And _Carnaval_ is pretty important as well!


You're right about Schoenberg. I'm not very familiar with the his music in fact, but I figured that something from the 2nd Viennese School had to make the list. I've never thought of Webern's Variations or Berg's Sonata as masterpieces (though they are still great) - so I was left with Schoenberg, who I unfortunately know next to nothing about. I've certainly got to fix that soon!

Of course, all these composers you mention composed a handful of works that could potentially make the list. Their exclusion from my list should be dismissed as merely an indication of my personal taste, which can sometimes be very eccentric and intuitive. A good example of this is the fact that I enjoy the Beethoven op. 110 significantly less than the other late sonatas - not the piece's problem but mine.

As for the Carnaval, I could have included that too, as well as the excellent Symphonic Etudes and Fantasiestucke. I've been obsessed with the rawness of Davidbundlertanze as of late though, and naturally opted with that over the others. I also enjoy equally the op. 2 Papillons, but seeing how youthful the work is, I doubted that the piece would be taken as seriously as the others here.

@Huilunsoittaja

I don't completely agree with you. While the purpose of our list is to reach out to beginners, I don't believe that typical Classical Radio station hits are always the best way to go about this. Frankly, if all I had heard was the Romeo & Juliet Fantasy Overture and the Slavonic Dances when I was first introduced to classical music I would probably have been turned off and had no desire to delve further.

@All

I'm surprised that Handel's Messiah and Mozart's Requiem have not made it yet!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

++Schumann Piano Concerto, +Mozart Piano Concerto 20, -Bach St. Matthew Passion

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 10
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

After Chi_town

Bach Well-Tempered Clavier / Beethoven 9 / Bach St Matthew

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 12
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 12
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 10
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## Webernite

Air said:


> You're right about Schoenberg. I'm not very familiar with the his music in fact, but I figured that something from the 2nd Viennese School had to make the list. I've never thought of Webern's Variations or Berg's Sonata as masterpieces (though they are still great) - so I was left with Schoenberg, who I unfortunately know next to nothing about. I've certainly got to fix that soon!


His piano works are worth taking a look at, but frankly, piano writing wasn't the Second Viennese School's strong point (and I say that as a fan of theirs). None of Schoenberg's solo piano works are any better than the Webern _Variations_ or Berg's piano sonata. The Second Viennese School was descended from Mahler: to say what they wanted to say, they needed an orchestra - or at least a chamber ensemble.



Air said:


> As for the Carnaval, I could have included that too, as well as the excellent Symphonic Etudes and Fantasiestucke. I've been obsessed with the rawness of Davidbundlertanze as of late though, and naturally opted with that over the others. I also enjoy equally the op. 2 Papillons, but seeing how youthful the work is, I doubted that the piece would be taken as seriously as the others here.


I like _Papillons_ too, even if it is an early work. Schumann's early works are all quite good. But at the same time, you're probably right in thinking that it makes more sense to nominate the mature works first.


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Winterreise \ Brahms 4 \ Mozart PC20

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 12
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 12
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 10
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 11
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler 2/Schubert WR/Beethoven 9

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 12
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 12
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 10
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 17
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## Josiah

Mahler 2 / Shostakovich / Beethoven

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 12
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 12
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 10
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 6
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 19
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## wingracer

After Josiah

Chopin / Bach WTC / Brahms PC

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 12
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 9
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 19
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## science

Ok, some bad news. Air voted (by my clock) at 12:36 and again less than 14 hours later at 2:26, so we have to cancel that vote. So right now the board is: 

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 12
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 9
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 19
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 8


----------



## science

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Hold on. Isn't this project about introducing recommended pieces to listeners who _aren't_ familiar with most works? Then we should nominate the _real_ famous classics first before going into the deep cuts. Most of us here are long time fans, and we know a lot, so it's tempting to put actually obscure works on there, thinking everyone knows them.
> 
> Tchaikovsky Romeo & Juliet Fantasy Overture
> Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition
> Rimsky-Korsakov Scheherazade
> Dvorak Slavonic Dances
> Elgar Enigma Variations
> Grieg Peer Gynt Suite no. 1
> 
> etc.
> Sure, you may be tired of some of these, but some people honestly don't know them. We can get to the obscure stuff later, better to get the classics down.


I'm with you on this. I would help with Scheherazade and also (for the same reasons) with Vivaldi's 4 Seasons.


----------



## Air

science said:


> Ok, some bad news. Air voted (by my clock) at 12:36 and again less than 14 hours later at 2:26, so we have to cancel that vote.


Wups! Thanks for pointing that out, science.

I'll take the same vote as before.

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 ++ / Schumann: Piano Concerto + / Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 12
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 8
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 19
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 8


----------



## tdc

^ I'm not saying I wouldn't vote for some of those pieces, but it is kind of problematic trying to find a balance between what we think are the best pieces and what are the pieces that are easy and catchy enough to understand for a beginner. Those are two totally different things. If we are recommending for newbies - then where do our favorites fit in? Should those be voted on later? In a different project? If we are mixing the two how is criteria like that even decided? 

This idea of making a list of recommended works for newbies almost assumes people are so inept that if they don't hear the perfect piece of classical music first they will be turned off on it forever. For a genuinely interested person I think they can quite easily find the pieces they are looking for without a list. The other reason this idea is problematic is no two peoples tastes are even the same. For every person that likes catchier easier pieces, there are probably as many (or close to as many) who like more complicated ones. 

I think the list is most helpful for everyone if we just stick to what we are doing without complicating things further. If a new person came to this message board and generally wanted such suggestions (what are the easiest most catchy pieces) all they would have to do is start a thread asking that exact question and they would get dozens of suggestions in no time.


----------



## Josiah

I think we should also take into account that someone on TC looking at our list probably has at least a bit of experience in classical music and has heard some of the standards, at the very least.


----------



## Ravellian

If we're trying to make a list for beginners, I think we should really aim for more newbie-friendly music (i.e., not Mahler).

++ Tchaik 6 / + Chopin Preludes / - Mahler 2

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 12
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 9
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 9
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 10


----------



## KenOC

Beet 9 ++ / Bach WTC + / Mahler 2 -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 12
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 14
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 9
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 9
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 17
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 10


----------



## tdc

Ravellian said:


> If we're trying to make a list for beginners,


I'm pretty sure this isn't really what we are trying to do. My idea anyway was that this list could be a good reference for a broad spectrum of good classical music.

Maybe this is a point that needs further clarification.


----------



## Pieck

Dvorak Tchaikovsky Mahler 2

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 12
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 14
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 9
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 9
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 11


----------



## SuperTonic

Mahler 2 / Beethoven 3 / Mozart PC 20

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 12
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 14
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 9
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 9
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 11


----------



## Art Rock

Can we please clarify what we want? I don't see the point in continuing this if some of us are going for a newbie recommendation list and others are going for a favourites list.


----------



## peeyaj

I am not going to participate. Frankly, I want to bad-mouth, "Science" from creating this thread. 

*
Tristan and Isolde* for a classical recommendation for new listeners? WTF... Most people were not Ravellian and his mother to appreciate that huge, sprawling work. Many classical music beginners is afraid of Opera. Trying to force-feed this recommendations on "would be new" listeners are like trying to recommend to a 'dude" to watch all Jean-Luc Goddard and Yasujiro Ozu films... This exercise seems futile that some of you even are debating whether this list should be a "newbie recommendations" or "personal favorites" list. (I did not start listening to Schubert's Winterriese when I started listening to classical music.)

Why don't we start on the more popular ones which can be accessible to listeners and critics alike? Like these perhaps..



> http://www.classiccat.net/toplist.htm





> http://www.digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best-classic-pop.html


----------



## science

Well, we said recommendations at the beginning, but I don't mind changing if that is how the wind will blow.

Although I agree with peeyaj that Tristan und Isolde is an uncharitable recommendation (truthfully, I considered resigning when that took place, so I don't blame him at all), we are evidnetly in the minority. 

And I don't think it matters too much. We can have multiple concerns as we make the list. No one is going to take our list as gospel, and we can be different than other lists. 

But in the top 30 spots or so, anyone who needs things like Dvorak 9 recommended is a newbie. As we get deeper into the list, it will matter even less.


----------



## Art Rock

Well, as there will be no clarity about the purpose, I am withdrawing.


----------



## science

Well, let's cancel this BS then. 

F all of you.


----------



## emiellucifuge

science said:


> Well, let's cancel this BS then.
> 
> F all of you.


Hang on, everybody in this thread has been debating and offering suggestions and criticism in a constructive manner. 
Only one person has withdrawn (that I am aware of).

Beethoven9/Chopin/Shostakovich

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 12
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 14
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 11


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

emiellucifuge said:


> Hang on, everybody in this thread has been debating and offering suggestions and criticism in a constructive manner.


Yeah- pretty much.

It's too soon for me to cast a valid vote- so let me philosophize a little bit-

Re: *Tristan und Isolde*: one could make the point that a Bach Mass isn't the most user-friendly suggestion for an acolyte, either. Having said that, let's review our list (and not spend TOO much time getting hung up on order)...


> Bach- Mass in B Minor BWV 232/Wagner- Tristan und Isolde/Brahms- Clarinet Quintet/Beethoven- 5th Symphony/Mozart- Marriage of Figaro/Stravinsky- Rite of Spring.


Not so bad, really. The Brahms is a little idiosyncratic (though certainly not terrible) and if it were replaced by the Schubert's 'Trout' Quintet or the Brahms Violin Concerto, I think it be an even stronger set of five.

Some points about Tristan und Isolde... and they apply equally to lengthier Bach recommendations. Try these pieces. You might not fall in love with them. However, if you recognize why they're so important to the legacy of Western Art Music, then 'bravo!' (or 'brava!') for you!:trp: Pass "Go" and collect 200. Now (at the risk of sounding a little condescending) if, upon hearing them, you do not recognize why they're so significant, then you have more to learn, Grasshopper.:devil:

I hope my position in support of _Tristan und Isolde_ isn't misunderstood. It's certainly not like I or (if I dare speak for them) other supporters of this work were arguing that it's the SECOND THING a newcomer should hear. It's just that we were of the opinion that on any list of 100, or 50, or 20, it has a place. I think if you look at typical entry-level college 'Music Appreciation' texts, then at least the 'Prelude & Liebestod' from T & I figures heavily in them. Likewise, the 'Marriage of Figaro' recommendation can be touched upon by some more recognizable bits- the Overture and _Non più andrai_. [I'm not as convinced that the Bach material can be as comfortably edited... but this is certainly not intended as criticism of Bach, whom I consider beyond reproach, in spite of my work to try to get Schubert, Schumann or Handel in the lists before Bach appears _again_.]


----------



## Ravellian

Hey don't leave, this is a good contest we have going on - I really think we do need to clarify our purpose, however. Is this a list that consists of pieces generally recommended to ALL listeners, or is it a list created with the purpose of introducing beginners to classical?

Because if it were the former, I would vote for Mahler, but if it were the latter, I would vote against.

(I would be voting for _Tristan_ either way, however. Based on my personal life experiences, this is a very effective opera for those who are not familiar with the opera genre as a whole. If you disagree, that's fine, but please express it through votes, not leaving the contest.)


----------



## Art Rock

Exactly my point.


----------



## tdc

peeyaj said:


> I am not going to participate. Frankly, I want to bad-mouth, "Science" from creating this thread.
> 
> *
> Tristan and Isolde* for a classical recommendation for new listeners? WTF... Most people were not Ravellian and his mother to appreciate that huge, sprawling work. Many classical music beginners is afraid of Opera. Trying to force-feed this recommendations on "would be new" listeners are like trying to recommend to a 'dude" to watch all Jean-Luc Goddard and Yasujiro Ozu films... This exercise seems futile that some of you even are debating whether this list should be a "newbie recommendations" or "personal favorites" list. (I did not start listening to Schubert's Winterriese when I started listening to classical music.)
> 
> Why don't we start on the more popular ones which can be accessible to listeners and critics alike? Like these perhaps..


Woah calm down. If you don't like the project don't participate. No need to bad mouth anyone. Science didnt even want Tristan either but was just trying to accomadate other peoples votes. Why would such a thing make you so angry? Think about all the hard work science put into this, how would you feel to have someone bad mouth you after that for no good reason?


----------



## wingracer

I have no problem with people voting from different perspectives. I think it would make for a much more interesting list. If you want a list of the best beginners pieces, such lists already exist. Same for "Greatest" lists. A more all encompassing list could be much more interesting.


----------



## wingracer

After emiellucifuge 

Chopin / Bach WTC / Mozart

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 12
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 15
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 9
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 12
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 11


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After wingracer

++Brahms 4 /+Brahms PC 2 / -Mahler Song

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 12
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 15
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 10
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 12
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 11


----------



## tdc

After Huilunsoittaja

Mahler 2 / WTC / Chopin

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 12
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 16
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 10
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 11


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> Exactly my point.


I am requesting that you stay in Art Rock, lets forget about the minor inconsistencies and just get Mahler on this list. Its really just for fun anyway and most people seem to just be voting for their favorites, so that is what I suggest we continue to do. The picks that have made the list are far more reflective of favorites than newbie suggestions. Either way I dont think Mahler is a bad rec for newbies anyway, he was one of the composers that really really got me into classical music


----------



## Charon

After tdc:

Mozart PC 20/ Tchaikovsky 6/Dvorak 9

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 12
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 16
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 10
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 12


----------



## pjang23

Brahms PC 2/ Schubert WR / Chopin

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 12
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 16
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 12
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 12


----------



## Webernite

Well-Tempered Clavier \ St Matthew Passion \ Piano Concerto No. 20

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 18
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 12
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 12


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

After Webernite

Bach Well-Tempered Clavier / Chopin Preludes / Brahms PC 2

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 20
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 11
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 12

Edit: Sorry.


----------



## Webernite

Poppin' Fresh: I think you might have copied pjang23's list by mistake.


----------



## tdc

Looks like Poppin Fresh fixed their list so I believe this is the correct and up to date board : 

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 20
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 11
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 12


----------



## Art Rock

OK, I'll play.

Mahler 2 / Bruckner 9 / Beethoven 9

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 20
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 16
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 11
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 22
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 12


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> OK, I'll play.
> 
> Mahler 2 / Bruckner 9 / Beethoven 9
> 
> Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
> Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 20
> Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 16
> Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
> Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 5
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
> Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 11
> Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 14
> Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 22
> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
> Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 16
> Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
> Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
> Schubert: Winterreise - 13
> Schumann: Piano Concerto - 9
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 12


Nice. Thanks Art Rock.


----------



## peeyaj

tdc said:


> Woah calm down. If you don't like the project don't participate. No need to bad mouth anyone. Science didnt even want Tristan either but was just trying to accomadate other peoples votes. Why would such a thing make you so angry? Think about all the hard work science put into this, how would you feel to have someone bad mouth you after that for no good reason?


I'm joking when I said I've wanted to bad-mouth Science. Notice the  in my post. I've appreciated what the other members and Science have done in this thread. And, frankly, I'm excited to see the final list, even though I'm not participating. I plan to send it to my friends, so they can start listening to classical music.

My only beef remains the inclusion of a work that a ''newbie'' will/could appreciate.. I think, for someone who will be a newbie in this type of music, Tristan can be a daunting and overwhelming. But TC, have spoken, so I'm not going to object.


----------



## Pieck

Dvorak Tchai Mahler 2

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 20
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 16
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 11
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 21
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 13


----------



## Air

Bach WTC / Brahms 4 / Tchaikovsky 6

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 22
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 16
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 11
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 21
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 12

I'm just gonna treat this like a TC listener favorites list, voting for what my heart tells me to vote for. 

Who said Mahler is not for beginners? He was one of my early favorites whom I still love, though maybe not so much as before. It was actually Bach and Mozart that I used to shun and only now have begun to appreciate.


----------



## Almaviva

peeyaj said:


> I'm joking when I said I've wanted to bad-mouth Science. Notice the  in my post. I've appreciated what the other members and Science have done in this thread. And, frankly, I'm excited to see the final list, even though I'm not participating. I plan to send it to my friends, so they can start listening to classical music.
> 
> My only beef remains the inclusion of a work that a ''newbie'' will/could appreciate.. I think, for someone who will be a newbie in this type of music, Tristan can be a daunting and overwhelming. But TC, have spoken, so I'm not going to object.


Sometimes even a smiley can be insufficient to soften the blow when the words are too harsh. Over here on Talk Classical we strive to be always respectful of our fellow posters, and we try to disagree in a civil manner.


----------



## Guest

I started with Rachmaninoff's _Prelude in c#._

My oldest started with Varèse' _Poème électronique._

My second son started with Alice Shield's _Coyote._

My youngest started with Christina Kubisch's _Sechs Spiegel._

You cannot know what a "newbie" will or will not like, because each "newbie" is a separate and distinct individual person.

That means that a "favorites" list is perfectly OK for "newbies." (And I wouldn't worry about whether people are starting with "the greatest pieces." You start where you start. Where you end up is probably much more important, eh?)


----------



## tdc

some guy said:


> I started with Rachmaninoff's _Prelude in c#._
> 
> My oldest started with Varèse' _Poème électronique._
> 
> My second son started with Alice Shield's _Coyote._
> 
> My youngest started with Christina Kubisch's _Sechs Spiegel._
> 
> You cannot know what a "newbie" will or will not like, because each "newbie" is a separate and distinct individual person.
> 
> That means that a "favorites" list is perfectly OK for "newbies." (And I wouldn't worry about whether people are starting with "the greatest pieces." You start where you start. Where you end up is probably much more important, eh?)


Well said! Care to weigh in with your vote(s)?


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven 9 ++ / Bach WTC + / Mahler 2 -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 23
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 18
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 11
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 12


----------



## Guest

tdc said:


> Well said! Care to weigh in with your vote(s)?


Not on your life!

Listening to music and making lists seem to me to be two very different and even antithetical activities.

And I really love listening to music.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Dvorak/Webern6pieces/Mozartpc20

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 23
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 18
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 11
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 12
Webern: 6 Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler S2 - Schubert WR - Beethoven 9


Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 23
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 11
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 22
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 14
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 12
Webern: 6 Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Pieck

Dvorak Tchai Mahler 2
Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 23
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 11
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 20
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 21
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 14
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 13
Webern: 6 Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Webernite

Edit: Made a mistake.


----------



## Webernite

Well-Tempered Clavier \ Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 \ Dvorak

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 25
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 11
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 21
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 14
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 13
Webern: 6 Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Air

Bach WTC / Schumann PC / Mahler 2

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
*Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier - 27*
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 19
*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 20*
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 14
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 13
Webern: 6 Pieces for Orchestra - 1

Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier is exalted! Had to knock Mahler 2 down in order to do that, as much as I love it.


----------



## tdc

All right the top list of recommended works stands now as: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier


Mahler 2/ Schubert W / Dvorak

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 11
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 22
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 15
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 13
Webern: 6 Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## SuperTonic

Mahler 2 / Beethoven 3 / Dvorak 9

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 17
*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - 24*
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 15
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 13
Webern: 6 Pieces for Orchestra - 1

If I'm not mistaken, Mahler 2 can be added to the list as well now.


----------



## tdc

Supertonic - I was hoping you were going to do that. Nice work. 


The recommended list updated: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2

Updated voting list:

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 11
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 15
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 13
Webern: 6 Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Charon

After tdc:

Mozart PC 20/Tchaikovsky 6/Bruckner 9

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 11
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 15
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 14
Webern: 6 Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Ravellian

Please ignore someguy's posts, he's just about the most egocentric poster I've seen. His ridiculous ideas have no place here. Anyway, back to the game.

++ Schubert: Winterreise / + Brahms PC 2 / - Schubert 8

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 12
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 17
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 13
Webern: 6 Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Josiah

Shostakovich / Beethoven 3 / Dvorak

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 12
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 16
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 17
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 13
Webern: 6 Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## Air

I believe Mozart's PC #20 is at 17, not 15.


----------



## Ravellian

Right, Charon posted right before me so I copied the wrong list. This should be right:

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 12
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 16
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 17
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 14
Webern: 6 Pieces for Orchestra - 1


----------



## mmsbls

after Ravellian

++ Mozart PC 20/ + Beethoven Sym 9/-Webern

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 18
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 12
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 16
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 17
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 14


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Following mmsbls

++ Brahams PC 2/ + Brahams Sym. 4/ - Mahler Lied

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 18
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 14
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 16
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 17
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 14


----------



## pjang23

Schubert WR / Brahms Sym. 4/ Mozart

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 18
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 14
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 16
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 19
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 14


----------



## Pieck

Dvorak Brahms PC Beethoven 9

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 18
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 19
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 14


----------



## emiellucifuge

Dvorak/bruckner/mozart

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 20
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 19
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 14


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert WR/Mahler/Beethoven 9

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 16
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 20
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 21
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 14


----------



## Josiah

Shostakovich / Mozart / Dvorak

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 16
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 19
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 21
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 14


----------



## tdc

After Josiah:

Ravel Daphnis et Chloe / Schubert W / Chopin

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 16
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 19
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 18
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 22
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 14


----------



## Webernite

Edit: Sorry, I keep making mistakes!


----------



## Webernite

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 \ Winterreise \ Dvorak

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 18
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 18
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 18
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schubert: Winterreise - 23
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 14


----------



## Air

Schubert: Winterreise / Schumann: Piano Concerto / Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 18*
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 10
*Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - 18*
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 18*
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
*Schubert: Winterreise - 25*
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 14

Our first Schubert work! A worthy addition to the list.


----------



## mmsbls

After Air

Mozart PC 20/Beethoven: Symphony No. 9/Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 19
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 18
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 20
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 14

I removed Schubert: Winterreise


----------



## tdc

The recommended list updated: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise

I'm liking this list so far.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven 9 ++ / Beet SQ 14 + / Ravel -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 21
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 18
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 20
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 14


----------



## Josiah

I guess there is no reason to support good ol' Shosty if no one else will....

Stravinsky Firebird / Barber Adagio / Dvorak

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Barber: Adagio - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 20
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Stravinsky: Firebird - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 14


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven 9 / Brahms 4 / Mozart

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Barber: Adagio - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 22
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 17
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 19
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Stravinsky: Firebird - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 14


----------



## Pieck

Dvor Tcha Bee 9
Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Barber: Adagio - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 21
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 19
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 19
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Stravinsky: Firebird - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 15


----------



## Toccata

tdc said:


> Supertonic - I was hoping you were going to do that. Nice work.
> 
> The recommended list updated:
> 
> 1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232)
> 2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
> 3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
> 4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
> 5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
> 6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
> 7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
> 8. Mahler: Symphony #2


There are some very good works here, but I suspect that they are not in the order that would have been produced by a larger sample of voters using a more simplified voting procedure. I'm not criticising "lists" as such. Normally I enjoy participating in their creation, and I have made a good deal of use of them in the past in building up my collection. But I have to say that I don't have any faith in this list, or the way things are going.

It isn't clear what people are voting for, whether their own favourites, works they consider to be the greatest froma wide perspective, or works they think newbies should investigate first. There seems to be a mixture of motivations, and this lack of clear objective makes the exercise of very dubious value.

The voting procedure is far too complex, long-winded, and very inefficient. It discourages new entrants. Even when the thread started, there were only about 20 active members, which is not enough to generate reliable results. Since then, it is apparent that many of the original participants have backed out, so that you are now down to a low number of active members (around 10), which makes it little more than a cosy but miniscule club of diehards.

Regardless of the exact nature of the exercise, the results are not plausible, whether as a list of greatest works, or a list of recomended works for newbies. To give one example, the inclusion of Brahms Clarinet Quintet at the No 3 spot is highly idiosyncratic. This would never happen in any properly organised thread on top classical works. I would guess that "science" chose to leave, not just this thread but the Forum, mainly out of embarrassment at the dubious evolving results from this exercise, rather than over a minor tiff over someone's comment about procedure.


----------



## Charon

After Pieck:

Mozart/Tchaikovsky 6/Dvorak

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Barber: Adagio - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 21
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 18
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 21
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Stravinsky: Firebird - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 16


----------



## emiellucifuge

Dvorak/Ravel/Stravinsky

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Barber: Adagio - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 21
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 20
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 21
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Stravinsky: Firebird - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 16


----------



## Art Rock

Dvorak/Mahler/Beethoven 9

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Barber: Adagio - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 22
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 21
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Stravinsky: Firebird - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 16


----------



## SuperTonic

Dvorak / Beethoven 3 / Mozart

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Barber: Adagio - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 24
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 20
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Stravinsky: Firebird - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 16


----------



## tdc

After Supertonic

Ravel/ Dvorak / schubert 8

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 13
Barber: Adagio - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 25
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 20
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Stravinsky: Firebird - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 16


----------



## tdc

Toccata said:


> The voting procedure is far too complex, long-winded, and very inefficient. It discourages new entrants.


For anybody still confused about this its not confusing. Just copy and paste the voting list from the previous voter, pick one work you want to add 2 points to, and one work you want to add 1 point to (or add a new work of your choice for 2 or 1 points not yet on the list) and then subtract one point from your least favorite on the list. There cannot be more than 25 works on the list at a time. Once a work has 7 points more than anything else on the list, it automatically goes into the recommended list.

(the way the instructions were initially explained in such detail could be confusing though for sure. I was initially confused).


----------



## mmsbls

I think one issue with the voting is that it seems so difficult to actually promote a piece to the recommended list. We watch pieces move up and down relative to others without much progress. I get the impression that people need to purposely work to promote a particular piece to succeed (i.e. not just vote for the pieces you like or favor the most and the ones you favor the least).

I don't know the motivation behind the last 4 posts, but Dvorak went from 3 behind Mozart and Beethoven to 5 up on both. All 4 voted for Dvorak (3 were ++), and 2 voted against either Mozart or Beethoven. This seems to be the only way to promote a piece. It's as though we have to act in concert at certain times to place pieces on the recommended list. I do believe that Dvorak 9 should be on our list so I'm not criticizing anyone's votes.

I'm not necessarily against this procedure, but if this assessment is true, it would suggest that some voters (me for example) should change the way they vote. There may in fact be something enjoyable about taking the pulse of the voters as a whole and then pushing in concert to promote a piece.



Toccata said:


> The voting procedure is far too complex, long-winded, and very inefficient.


I do feel that Toccata is right that the procedure is very inefficient. Efficiency may not be the point of the exercise.


----------



## Webernite

St Matthew Passion \ Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 \ Dvorak 

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 15
Barber: Adagio - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 21
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 24
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 20
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Stravinsky: Firebird - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 16


----------



## Air

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 \ Bach: St Matthew Passion \ Barber: Adagio

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 16
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 21
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 24
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 22
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Stravinsky: Firebird - 1
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 16


----------



## KenOC

"I get the impression that people need to purposely work to promote a particular piece to succeed (i.e. not just vote for the pieces you like or favor the most and the ones you favor the least)."

There is very similar game on another board. Participants enter formal alliances to promote specific pieces. For example, I recently agreed to back the Sibelius Violin Concerto in return for a commitment to Haydn's Quinten Quartet. This is effective, though some find it distasteful. But hey, it's a game!


----------



## mmsbls

After Air

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 \ Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 \ Stravinsky: Firebird

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 16
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 22
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 24
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 24
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 16


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven 9 ++ / Beethoven Op. 131 + / Ravel -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 16
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 24
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 24
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 22
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 16


----------



## Art Rock

Dvorak / Mahler / Beethoven 9

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 16
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 23
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 26
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 22
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 16


----------



## Pieck

Dvorak Tchai Beet 9
Bach: St Matthew Passion - 16
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 22
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 – 28
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 22
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 17


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

++Brahms 4/ +Dvorak 9/ -Mahler Lied
Bach: St Matthew Passion - 16
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 22
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 - *29*
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 22
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 17

Is that official? Is Dvorak 9 nominated? It's 7 above the next highest pieces.


----------



## Charon

I believe so Huil. Dvorak has been nominated.

After Huil

Mozart PC20/Tchaikovsky 6/Shosty 5

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 16
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 22
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 24
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 18


----------



## tdc

The recommended list updated: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9

Well, we officially have a top ten!

After Charon

Ravel / Bruckner 9 / Beet 3

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 16
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 22
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 24
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 18


----------



## SuperTonic

J.S. Bach: Suites for Solo Cello(all) / Beethoven 3 / Beethoven 9

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 16
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 21
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 24
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 18 

I'm nominating all of the Bach solo cello suites as one, I hope that is okay. If I had to pick one of them as a favorite I'm not even sure which one it would be.


----------



## Webernite

St Matthew Passion \ Brahms: Symphony No. 4 \ Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 21
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 24
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 17


----------



## tdc

^ I've got no problem with that, unless somebody else has some kind of reasonable objection, I think it should be fine. Eventually I plan to attempt to nominate all 555 of Scarlatti's sonatas. psssht Bach's solo cello suites complete, thats nuthin'!


----------



## science

Guys, I'm sorry I lost my temper. You all have been doing great. I will begin participating again. It really makes me happy to see the project continuing, because I hope to learn things as it goes on! I've already learned that Tristan and Isolde can be considered accessible by many people. I actually support the selection of Brahms' clarinet quintet, as it is a beautiful masterpiece, wonderful from every point of view.


----------



## science

after Webernite:

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 17
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 22
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 26
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 17 

Mozart 20 / Beethoven 9 / Bach SMP


----------



## Air

Welcome back science! 

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 \ Bach: St Matthew Passion \ Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 22
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 28
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 16


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Guys, I'm sorry I lost my temper. You all have been doing great. I will begin participating again. It really makes me happy to see the project continuing, because I hope to learn things as it goes on! I've already learned that Tristan and Isolde can be considered accessible by many people. I actually support the selection of Brahms' clarinet quintet, as it is a beautiful masterpiece, wonderful from every point of view.


Excellent! Good to have you back. :tiphat:


----------



## Polednice

I had a look on the first page for references, but I must have missed it - where is the list for the works that have already made it onto the official list?


----------



## mmsbls

After Air

Schubert Sym 9 \ Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 \ Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 – 22
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 - 29
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 16

Mozart #20 is in.


----------



## mmsbls

science said:


> Guys, I'm sorry I lost my temper. You all have been doing great. I will begin participating again. It really makes me happy to see the project continuing, because I hope to learn things as it goes on! I've already learned that Tristan and Isolde can be considered accessible by many people. I actually support the selection of Brahms' clarinet quintet, as it is a beautiful masterpiece, wonderful from every point of view.


Welcome back. I think this project has probably frustrated a number of people, but it is fun. I certainly would not have nominated all 11, that have made the cut, this early, but I believe they are all clearly deserving to be in. I think it would be nice if more people participated although I wonder if we could have officially nominated 11 this quickly with a larger group.


----------



## tdc

Polednice said:


> I had a look on the first page for references, but I must have missed it - where is the list for the works that have already made it onto the official list?


There is no sticky for it yet, we just periodically re-post it in this thread as works get voted in.

Mozart PC #20 just got voted in here is the updated list:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven 9 / Brahms 4 / Bach SMP

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 17
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 - 24*
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 16

Beethoven 9 is in!


----------



## tdc

Updated list of recommended works: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 


Updated voting list: 

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 17
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 16


----------



## science

I'll say, one thing I'm happy with is the pace. It's slow enough that we all see the recommendations coming and have a chance to act against them if we choose, but fast enough that it doesn't take us days and days to agree on them.


----------



## Art Rock

Bach - StMP / Mahler / Beethoven 3

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 19
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 16


----------



## Pieck

Brahms 4 Tchai St Matthew

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 17


----------



## Charon

After Pieck:

Tchaikovsky 6/Mozart Symphony 41/Shostakovich

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony 41 - 1
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 19


----------



## emiellucifuge

Tchaik/Schubert9/Brahms-c

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony 41 - 1
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 21*

I think Tchaik6 is now in?


----------



## tdc

emiellucifuge said:


> I think Tchaik6 is now in?


Not yet!

After Emiellucifuge:

Ravel/ Bruckner 9 / beet 3

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony 41 - 1
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - 21


----------



## SuperTonic

Tchai 6 / Shost 5 / Bach: SMP

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 17
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 14
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony 41 - 1
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 – 23


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Brahms 4 / Tchaik 6 / Mahler Lied

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 17
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Symphony 41 - 1
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 - *24*

Tchaikovsky 6 is nominated now. Yay!


----------



## Webernite

St Matthew Passion \ Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 \ Brahms: Symphony No. 4

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 19
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 14
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Symphony 41 - 1
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## tdc

Updated list of recommended works: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6


----------



## Air

Bach: St Matthew Passion / Schumann: Piano Concerto / Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 21
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 14
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 1
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Webernite

Webernite said:


> St Matthew Passion \ Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 \ Brahms: Symphony No. 4
> 
> Bach: St Matthew Passion - 19
> Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
> Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
> Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
> Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 16
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
> Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 10
> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
> Mozart: Symphony 41 - 1
> Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 7
> Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
> Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
> Schumann: Piano Concerto - 11
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


I love Brahms's Symphony No. 4, by the way. I just think the St Matthew Passion should be higher.


----------



## KenOC

Britten ++ / Eroica + / Bruckner -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 21
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 14
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 16
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 1
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After KenOC

Mozart 41 ++ / Schubert Sym No. 9 + / Britten -

Bach: St Matthew Passion - 21
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 14
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 16
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Art Rock

Bach STMP (IN) / Mahler / Mozart 41

*Bach: St Matthew Passion - 23*
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - 16
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## tdc

Updated list of recommended works: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion


Updated voting list:

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 14
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 16
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## pjang23

Brahms 4 / Beethoven SQ14 / Beethoven 3

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 14
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 18
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## science

after pjang23

Brahms 4 / Beethoven SQ / Schubert 9

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 14
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 – 20
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after science

Schubert 8 / Brahms 4 / Mahler Lied

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 -* 21*
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6

That did it for the Brahms 4


----------



## tdc

Updated list of recommended works: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4


After Huilunsoittaja

Ravel/ Britten / Brahms Pc 2 

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 13
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ravel/mozart/schumann

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 13
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Pieck

Brahms Schumann Beet 3

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 15
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Webernite

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 \ Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 \ Bach: Suites for Solo Cello

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 17
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 3
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Ravellian

++ Brahms PC / + Chopin / - Mozart 41


Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 19
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Air

Debussy: Preludes / Schumann: Fantasie in C / Britten: War Requiem

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 19
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Josiah

Britten / Shostakovich /Beethoven 

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 – 19
Britten: War Requiem - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7


----------



## Webernite

Josiah said:


> Britten / Shostakovich /Beethoven
> 
> Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
> Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 7
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
> Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
> Britten: War Requiem - 3
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
> Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 11
> Debussy: Preludes - 2
> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 8
> Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 2
> Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 11
> Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
> Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
> Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
> Schumann: Piano Concerto - 12
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7


You didn't deduct the point from Beethoven.


----------



## Art Rock

With the Beethoven situation still to be clarified...

Mahler/Ravel/Beethoven 3
which qualifies Brahms PC2

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 12
*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19*
Britten: War Requiem - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 11
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7


----------



## tdc

Updated list of recommended works: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16: Brahms: Piano Concerto #2


Updated voting list: (I took the point off of Beethoven 3, what do you guys think on this? I'm thinking if J comes back within 24 hours and clarifies he can after that it stands.)

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Britten: War Requiem - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7


----------



## Webernite

tdc said:


> Updated voting list: (I took the point off of Beethoven 3, what do you guys think on this? I'm thinking if J comes back within 24 hours and clarifies he can after that it stands.)


Probably the right thing to do.


----------



## KenOC

Britten ++ / Beethoven SQ + / Bruckner -

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Britten: War Requiem - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7


----------



## Charon

After KenOC:

Mozart 41/Schubert 9/Shostakovich 5

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Britten: War Requiem - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 4
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## pjang23

After Charon:

Beethoven SQ14 / Schubert 8 / Beethoven 3

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Britten: War Requiem - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 4
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23 :

Mozart 41 / Schubert 9 / Britten: War Requiem

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 6
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Brahms German Requiem / Beethoven SQ / Schumann PC

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 6
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Pieck

Schumann Schubert 8 Schubert 8

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 6
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## science

It looks like Pieck meant "Schumann PC / Schubert 8 / Schubert 9."


----------



## tdc

After Pieck 

Ravel/ Debussy / Schub 8

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 6
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler/Ravel/Beethoven 3


Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Brahms: German Requiem - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 12
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 6
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Webernite

Symphony No. 41 \ Eroica \ Daphnis et Chloe

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 12
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 8
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Charon

After Webernite:

Mozart 41/Schubert 9/Shostakovich 5

Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 12
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 10
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## Air

Bach: DKDF ++ / Bartok: Music + / Mahler: DLVDE -

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 2
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 11
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 10
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## science

after Air:

Brahms / Beethoven SQ / Britten

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 2
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 4
Britten: War Requiem - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 11
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 10
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

after science:

Mozart / Schubert 9 / Britten

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 2
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 4
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 11
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 12
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Sigh. Might as well vote.

Schubert 8/ Shostakovich 5 / Mahler Lied

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 2
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 4
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 12
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven SQ 14/Bartok/Ravel

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 2
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 4
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 12
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven SQ 14/Brahms/Schubert 9

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 2
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 16
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 5
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 12
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Pieck

SChumann Schuvbert 8 Schubert 9

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 2
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 16
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 5
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 12
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 1
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Pieck

Sorry, double post


----------



## emiellucifuge

Beethovenq14/ravel/schumannfc

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 2
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 18
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 5
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 12
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Webernite

Mozart 41 \ Art of Fugue \ Britten

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 3
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 18
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 5
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 14
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Charon

After Webernite:

Mozart 41/Bach DKDF/Bruckner 9

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 4
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 18
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 5
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 16
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## tdc

After Charon: 


Ravel / Wagner: The Ring Cycle / Schumann


Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 4
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 18
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 5
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 16
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6 
Wagner: The Ring Cycle - 1


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert 8 / Ravel / Mozart


Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 4
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 18
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 5
Britten: War Requiem - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 15
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6 
Wagner: The Ring Cycle - 1


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Brahms / Beethoven SQ / Britten

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 4
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 19
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 15
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6 
Wagner: The Ring Cycle - 1


----------



## Pieck

Schubert 8 Schumann Beeth SQ

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 4
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 18
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 15
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6 
Wagner: The Ring Cycle - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Pieck

Mozart 41 / Schubert 9 / Bartok

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 4
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 18
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 17
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Wagner: The Ring Cycle - 1


----------



## Air

Schumann / Beethoven 14 / Schubert 8

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 4
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 19
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 17
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Wagner: The Ring Cycle - 1


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven SQ 14 ++ / Bartok + / Wagner -

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 4
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 21
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 17
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## pjang23

Brahms / Beethoven SQ14 / Schumann

Someone care to do the honors? 

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 4
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 22
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 17
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Webernite

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 \ Bach: Art of Fugue \ Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 22
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 19
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Art Rock

schubert 8 / bruckner/ mozart


Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Cello - 1
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 22
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 18
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Brahms / Beethoven SQ / Bach Cello

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 5
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 23
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 18
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Pieck

Schubert 8 Schumann Mozart 41

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 5
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 23
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 17
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## tdc

After Pieck:

Ravel/ Beethoven SQ/ Chopin


Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 5
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 24
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 17
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 / Schumann: Piano Concerto / Schubert: Symphony No. 8

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 5
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 - 26*
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 10
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 17
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 18
*Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 19*
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6

It's not that I think lowly of Schubert's 8th, it's just that I don't think it should make it before either the String Quintet or the d.960 Piano Sonata. Even out of the symphonies, I prefer the 9th. I'm a little more sympathetic to Daphnis et Chloe, a work that I immediately fell in love with when I was first introduced to classical music, though if someone asked me what my favorite Ravel work was I'd probably answer - well, maybe Gaspard de la nuit, but Daphnis is close...

Anyways, the news is that Beethoven's 14th has made the list. Hooray!


----------



## Charon

After Air, and now with Beethoven SQ 14 nominated and coming off this list.

It seems I've got to get my listening on, as I haven't listened to some of these in a while or not at all! I refuse to vote for or against a piece I haven't heard yet and/or feel like I am capable of accuratley indicating my opinion though.

Mozart 41/Schubert 9/Shostakovich 5

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 5
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Brahms: German Requiem - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 19
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## science

Charon said:


> It seems I've got to get my listening on, as I haven't listened to some of these in a while or not at all!


The true point of the project!


----------



## science

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14

What is the protocol for getting a sticky thread created?


----------



## mmsbls

After Charon

Mozart 41/Beethoven 3/ Bartok

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 5
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Brahms: German Requiem - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Debussy: Preludes - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 21
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## KenOC

After mmlbls:

Beethoven 3 / Bartok / Debussy

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 5
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Brahms: German Requiem - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 21
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## science

Air said:


> It's not that I think lowly of Schubert's 8th, it's just that I don't think it should make it before either the String Quintet or the d.960 Piano Sonata.


I'm really sympathetic to this idea. I would help push both the String Quintet and the D. 960 piano sonata.

Right now I'm pushing Brahms' German Requiem, but if you start either of those works, I will help with it.


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> It's not that I think lowly of Schubert's 8th, it's just that I don't think it should make it before either the String Quintet or the d.960 Piano Sonata. Even out of the symphonies, I prefer the 9th.


Exactly my thoughts on Schubert's 8th. It is good, but there are a lot of his works I prefer - including the 9th symphony.


----------



## tdc

science said:


> What is the protocol for getting a sticky thread created?


I would p.m. krummhorn, or chi_townphilly.


----------



## Art Rock

tdc said:


> Exactly my thoughts on Schubert's 8th. It is good, but there are a lot of his works I prefer - including the 9th symphony.


I prefer the 8th clearly over the 9th, but I would be supporting the string quintet definitely. When it's my turn again, I will put it on the board.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Mozart41/Bruckner9/Schubert89

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 5
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Brahms: German Requiem - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 23
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert string quintet / Bruckner 9 / Beethoven 3


Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 5
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Brahms: German Requiem - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 23
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Schubert: String quintet - 2
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## Pieck

emiellucifuge said:


> Mozart41/Bruckner9/Schubert89


Hey that's cheating!

Schubert 8 Schubert quintet Mozart

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 5
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Brahms: German Requiem - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 10
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 22
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Schubert: String quintet - 3
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## science

after Pieck: 

Schubert quintet / Brahms / Schubert 8

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 5
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Brahms: German Requiem - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 22
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Schubert: String quintet - 5
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Quintet / Brahms / Schubert 9

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 5
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Brahms: German Requiem - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 22
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schubert: String quintet - 7
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## tdc

After pjang23

Ravel/Schubert Quintet / Schub 8

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 5
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Brahms: German Requiem - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 22
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schubert: String quintet - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## Webernite

Mozart 41 \ Art of Fugue \ Ravel

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 6
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Brahms: German Requiem - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 24
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schubert: String quintet - 8
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## Air

After Webernite:

Schumann PC / Schubert SQ / Schubert 8

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 6
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Brahms: German Requiem - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 24
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schubert: String Quintet - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Mozart 41 / Beethoven 3 / Bartok

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 6
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Brahms: German Requiem - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 26
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schubert: String Quintet - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## KenOC

After mmsbls:

Beethoven 3 / Mozart 41 / Ravel

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 6
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Brahms: German Requiem - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 10
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
*Mozart: Symphony No. 41 - 27*
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schubert: String Quintet - 9
Schumann: Piano Concerto - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5

Think that does it for Mozart.


----------



## science

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41


----------



## Pieck

Schumann Schubert 5tet Ravel

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 6
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Brahms: German Requiem - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schubert: String Quintet - 10
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Schubert quintet / Brahms / Schubert 8

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 6
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Brahms: German Requiem - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schubert: String Quintet - 12
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Mozart Requiem in D minor / Schubert Quintet / Bartok

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Brahms: German Requiem - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schubert: String Quintet - 13
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## science

Oh - Mozart's Requiem is a great addition. I'll give it some votes when either Brahms' German Requiem or Schubert's quintet is enshrined.


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert Quintet / Brahms / Beethoven

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Brahms: German Requiem - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 10
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 10
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schubert: String Quintet - 15
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## tdc

Ravel/ Mahler / Chopin


Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Brahms: German Requiem - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 9
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 11
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schubert: String Quintet - 15
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## Webernite

Schumann: Piano Concerto \ Art of Fugue \ Ravel

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Brahms: German Requiem - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 9
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 11
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schubert: String Quintet - 15
Schumann: Piano Concerto – 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## Pieck

Schubert Quintet Debussy Cello sonata Ravel

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Brahms: German Requiem - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 9
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Debussy - Cello Sonata 1
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 11
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 2
*Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17*
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
*Schubert: String Quintet - 17*
*Schumann: Piano Concerto - 24*
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## Air

Schumann is exalted! :tiphat:

Bach: DKDF / Schubert: SQ / Debussy: CS

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Brahms: German Requiem - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 9
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 11
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schubert: String Quintet - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## Pieck

I exalt Schumann and you banish my Debussy? not cool man


----------



## Air

Pieck said:


> I exalt Schumann and you banish my Debussy? not cool man


I did feel quite a bit of guilt when I did that 

Sorry man!


----------



## science

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto


----------



## science

after Air:

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Brahms: German Requiem - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 9
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 11
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schubert: String Quintet - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5 

Schubert quintet / Brahms / Schubert 8


----------



## mmsbls

after Science:

Schubert Sym 9/ Beethoven 3 / Debussy

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Brahms: German Requiem - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 9
Debussy: Preludes - 1
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 11
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 16
Schubert: String Quintet - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## Air

I urge you all not to eliminate Debussy, since he is one of the few major composers that still has not made it on to the list (Handel is another). The Preludes in my opinion are defining works in the history of music and have an even more important place than Chopin's.

Of course, this is only making me feel all the more guilty for eliminating Debussy's Cello Sonata now... 

I'd be open to supporting something else by Debussy, too, if there are any alternative opinions out there.


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> I urge you all not to eliminate Debussy, since he is one of the few major composers that still has not made it on to the list (Handel is another). The Preludes in my opinion are defining works in the history of music and have an even more important place than Chopin's.


I agree, his La Mer may be a work that will gain some more support? I dont know, I'll continue to give votes to (or at the very least not vote against) pretty much any Debussy work that goes up.

I'm almost throwing around the idea of asking what people think about making an upper limit as to how many works a given composer can have on this list (I guess I just did ask). It seems like most people just want to vote for the same composers again and again. As a result we may ultimately end up with a very long list comprised of mostly five or six composers. At the way things are going I just don't foresee a lot of variety. Without any Handel, Haydn, or Debussy even on the list yet what chances do things like Vivaldi's four seasons or Mendelssohn's violin concerto even have? These are standard pieces that I think should make the list at some point.


----------



## KenOC

after mmsbls:

Beethoven 3 / Schubert Quintet / Debussy (no, can't do it!) Ravel

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Brahms: German Requiem - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 9
Debussy: Preludes - 1
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 11
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 16
Schubert: String Quintet - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

tdc said:


> I'm almost throwing around the idea of asking what people think about making an upper limit as to how many works a given composer can have on this list (I guess I just did ask). It seems like most people just want to vote for the same composers again and again. As a result we may ultimately end up with a very long list comprised of mostly five or six composers. At the way things are going I just don't foresee a lot of variety. Without any Handel, Haydn, or Debussy even on the list yet what chances do things like Vivaldi's four seasons or Mendelssohn's violin concerto even have? These are standard pieces that I think should make the list at some point.


I would suggest not limiting the number of works per composer. We have only recommended 19 works, but these are from 11 different composers. The project is still fairly young. The fact that certain great composers have not yet made the list I think is not that surprising nor a problem. I would love to have seen a violin concerto make the list, but clearly that will take more time. As I understand this project, it is about great works. We have nominated and recommended great works and will continue to do so.

I think we should give the project more time. If people feel that works from too few composers are being recommended, perhaps later we can either work together to remedy that or modify the rules.


----------



## tdc

mmsbls said:


> I would suggest not limiting the number of works per composer. We have only recommended 19 works, but these are from 11 different composers. The project is still fairly young.


True, but at the rate we are going - if it continues in a list of 100 - almost 70% of the list would be made up of 5 different composers. Thats a little lop-sided. Now some might say 'yeah but thats because we are at the top spots etc', but if people really take the 'greatest works' thing literally like you are suggesting I don't see what would stop many people here from listing off virtually their entire Bach/Mozart/Beethoven/Schubert/Brahms collections - and remember between Bach and Mozart alone there are nearly 300 compact discs worth of works. I'm not demanding we change the rules or anything but voters should keep this in mind maybe?


----------



## Webernite

Maybe you're right about that, but no way am I voting for the _Four Seasons_. :lol:


----------



## tdc

Webernite said:


> Maybe you're right about that, but no way am I voting for the _Four Seasons_. :lol:


I was just using that as an example. IMO Vivaldi still deserves to make the list in some capacity, but if nobody is even really voting for Debussy, Bartok, or one of the most brilliantly orchestrated pieces of music ever - Daphne and Chloe - what chance does poor Vivaldi stand?


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert quintet / Mahler / Beethoven

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Brahms: German Requiem - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 9
Debussy: Preludes - 1
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 12
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 16
*Schubert: String Quintet - 23*
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5

Schubert is in!


----------



## Art Rock

For Debussy I would be voting Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun or La Mer ahead of the Preludes.


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> Schubert is in!


Woah that was fast!

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet


----------



## mmsbls

I think many of us have varying views of what this project is exactly about. Perhaps more people should weigh in on this issue. I'd be happy to see the project move forward without change (for now), but I'd also embrace modest changes if many others felt a change was desirable.


----------



## mmsbls

Art Rock said:


> For Debussy I would be voting Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun or La Mer ahead of the Preludes.


I agree with this sentiment. (But I'm not guaranteeing votes for Debussy).


----------



## science

To me, it seems unnecessary to mandate diversity, for several reasons. 

First, we would have to agree on the rules for doing so, and then those rules would at least create some complications in the project, which I fear is if anything already too complex. Second, any of us can simply use our votes to promote diversity if we choose, as some of the participants in the other project do consistently, and probably everyone does occasionally. Third, mandating diversity implies that the "minority" compositions wouldn't get recommended entirely on their own merits, raising unfair doubts about their position on our list. (That is, it would be unfair to Wagner and Stravinsky, two of the minority composers on our list now, if rules had seemed to artificially promote their works.) Finally, it's arguably just unfair not to let participants vote for the works they want to support. 

As the project goes along, it will naturally get more diverse. We'll get the big hits up there, and then we'll move on to slightly more unusual choices, and then on to even more unusual choices, and so on. IMO, that's precisely what is desired! 

We're going to get to Szymanowski, Janacek, Glass, Golijov, Tallis, Lully, Ligeti, Granados, Respighi - just probably not in the top 25 works; we're going to get to Crumb, Beach, Suk, Norgard, Ibert - just probably not in the top 100 works.

That's natural; it's what we should expect, and IMO that's exactly what we should desire. 

Anyway, regardless of what you think of my arguments, for reference I'll post some stats from the other project. There are 10 composers in its first 19 recommendations (we are at 11 here), and 39 composers in its top 100. The top five composers on that list (Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, Mozart and Schubert) had 48 of those 100. Whether that's "diverse enough" or not is obviously a matter of opinion, but that's what we did without any special rules mandating diversity. (Rules that we considered and rejected at a similar phase in our project.) 

The last 19 recommendations we've made there (#109 to #127), feature 16 different composers, and the "big 5" had only 7 of those recommendations. At this time that project's board has 16 works by 13 composers, and only 4 works from the big 5 composers, suggesting that those "big 5" composers could well average less than 1 recommendation apiece over the next twenty recommendations. We've gotten to the Respighi/Norgard/Rzewski phase.

As for how long the project will go on: the other project is now up to 127 and is going strong; I'd bet we get at least to 150 there, and it wouldn't surprise me if we get to 250. I hope we get at least that far here.


----------



## tdc

mmsbls said:


> I think many of us have varying views of what this project is exactly about. Perhaps more people should weigh in on this issue. I'd be happy to see the project move forward without change (for now), but I'd also embrace modest changes if many others felt a change was desirable.


I'm certainly ok with just leaving things the way they are if thats what people want too. I was just throwing the idea out there to get some feedback. If science wants to just leave it, I think we should just leave it how it is.

edit - did not see science's post at the time of writing this but as I said I'm fine with just leaving it.


----------



## science

While I wrote that up, some other stuff has been raised - 

I agree with the preference for La Mer and the Prelude...Faun over the Preludes; I would not vote against either of those two works at this phase of the game, and I might even vote for the Faun. I would vote for Vivaldi's Four Seasons - even using my +2 for it, but first I want to use my +2 votes for Brahms' German Requiem and Mozart's Requiem.


----------



## science

tdc said:


> I'm certainly ok with just leaving things the way they are if thats what people want too. I was just throwing the idea out there to get some feedback. If science wants to just leave it, I think we should just leave it how it is.


IMO at this point your opinion carries more weight than mine. You've been very active checking the votes, keeping track of the list, etc... (and you haven't thrown any temper tantrums, unlike one of the other of us).

Well-done and thank you!

If you want to promote some diversity with your votes, let's find some works by composers not yet on the list that we can agree to support together, and together we'll be able to quickly get them on there.

Beside's Chopin's Preludes (already on the board) I'll suggest:

- Bizet's Carmen
- Bruch's Violin Concerto 
- Chopin's Nocturnes 
- Debussy's Prelude…Faun
- Elgar's Cello Concerto
- Haydn's String Quartet 76.3 Emperor 
- Haydn's Symphony 104
- Liszt's Sonata in B minor
- Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto
- Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto #2 or #3
- Shostakovich's String Quartet #8
- Verdi's Rigoletto or Otello 
- Vivaldi's Four Seasons

Deeper into the project, I'd be willing to get a little wilder.


----------



## tdc

science said:


> IMO at this point your opinion carries more weight than mine. You've been very active checking the votes, keeping track of the list, etc... (and you haven't thrown any temper tantrums, unlike one of the other of us).
> 
> Well-done and thank you!
> 
> If you want to promote some diversity with your votes, let's find some works by composers not yet on the list that we can agree to support together, and together we'll be able to quickly get them on there.
> 
> Beside's Chopin's Preludes (already on the board) I'll suggest:
> 
> - Bizet's Carmen
> - Bruch's Violin Concerto
> - Chopin's Nocturnes
> - Debussy's Prelude…Faun
> - Elgar's Cello Concerto
> - Haydn's String Quartet 76.3 Emperor
> - Haydn's Symphony 104
> - Liszt's Sonata in B minor
> - Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto
> - Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto #2 or #3
> - Shostakovich's String Quartet #8
> - Verdi's Rigoletto or Otello
> - Vivaldi's Four Seasons
> 
> Deeper into the project, I'd be willing to get a little wilder.


Sounds good, and thank you. Out of all those works you named I would throw some votes to all of them except perhaps Lizst/Verdi/Chopin - not because I don't think they're good, but mostly because I just haven't listened to very much of those three composers yet.


----------



## Air

The problem with this sort of confinement is that I'd hate to see this turn into a project where we're only voting for works because we're _supposed_ to be because somehow these works have some sort of "definitive place" on recommended lists all across the classical planet. In many ways, such a mindset to include _only_ what is deemed acceptable from a few select composers is even less savory than the earlier idea of controlling what comes in _primarily_ for the sake of diversity. I for one, would not mind to see Ligeti or Messiaen clinch a spot in the top 25 - in fact, I'd love to see that happen.

Personally, of your list of suggestions, only Otello, the two Haydn's, and possibly the Mendelssohn and Liszt have any appeal for me right now. Of operas, my biggest regret is that Wagner's Ring (for some far-fetched reason) didn't make it into the top 10 (or the top 20!). Naturally, The Ring will have to make it eventually, and for such a work to end up in the 50's (or lower) is just a bit too laughable to take seriously. I'm also a bit disappointed about the relative lack of enthusiasm for the solo piano repertoire - which is every ounce just as worthy as the symphonic repertoire - but seems to garner far less attention or respect on these sort of lists. Only the WTC has been done the honor thus far, compared to a full 7 symphonies.

I don't mean to step on any toes here, just provide some constructive opinions. I've been enjoying the project immensely, and very much appreciate the good work you two have been doing.


----------



## science

tdc said:


> Sounds good, and thank you. Out of all those works you named I would throw some votes to all of them except perhaps Lizst/Verdi/Chopin - not because I don't think they're good, but mostly because I just haven't listened to very much of those three composers yet.


Ok. When I've finished pushing Brahms (I think that will make it before Mozart) I'll have an extra vote to use, and we'll select one of those.

If you'll help me with Vivaldi, I would be especially enthusiastic about that, as I fear it would draw a lot of negative votes - too many for a single participant to have much success promoting it. But it needs to get on there sooner or later, and we might as well get it over with!

(Edit: Let me take that back. I'm not willing to fight such a battle this early in the project. I'd rater try to vote in more productive ways until we get at least into the 50s. With that and with Air's post, which I reply to below, in mind I think a better option could be Haydn's op. 76/3 Emperor quartet. I think the list is light on chamber music at this time, and we always run the risk of slighting Haydn.)



Air said:


> The problem with this sort of confinement is that I'd hate to see this turn into a project where we're only voting for works because we're _supposed_ to be because somehow these works have some sort of "definitive place" on recommended lists all across the classical planet. In many ways, such a mindset to include _only_ what is deemed acceptable from a few select composers is even less savory than the earlier idea of controlling what comes in _primarily_ for the sake of diversity. I for one, would not mind to see Ligeti or Messiaen clinch a spot in the top 25 - in fact, I'd love to see that happen.
> 
> Personally, of your list of suggestions, only Otello, the two Haydn's, and possibly the Mendelssohn and Liszt have any appeal for me right now. Of operas, my biggest regret is that Wagner's Ring (for some far-fetched reason) didn't make it into the top 10 (or the top 20!). Naturally, The Ring will have to make it eventually, and for such a work to end up in the 50's (or lower) is just a bit too laughable to take seriously. I'm also a bit disappointed about the relative lack of enthusiasm for the solo piano repertoire - which is every ounce just as worthy as the symphonic repertoire - but seems to garner far less attention or respect on these sort of lists. Only the WTC has been done the honor thus far, compared to a full 7 symphonies.
> 
> I don't mean to step on any toes here. I've been enjoying the project immensely, and very much appreciate the good work you two have been doing. All my criticism and concerns are meant in an entirely constructive sense.


If I were you, I'd start voting for it ASAP then. In the other project, I failed to promote some of my favorite works as early as I should have.

I personally am not as enthusiastic as you are about the Ring cycle (Wagner just hasn't clicked for me at this point in my life, but I realize I should give it another chance sometime). I do feel the weight of your argument and would never vote against it. If you can get some of the people who promoted Tristan to join you, you might be able to get it into the top 25.

Really, all any of us can do is vote!

But of course the debate/discussion can be rewarding. If we can form a consensus, then the project can move along at quite a fair clip, as the Schubert quintet showed.


----------



## pjang23

Mozart Requiem / Schubert 8 / Chopin

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Brahms: German Requiem - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: Preludes - 1
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 12
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 4
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## tdc

science said:


> (Edit: Let me take that back. I'm not willing to fight such a battle this early in the project. I'd rater try to vote in more productive ways until we get at least into the 50s. With that and with Air's post, which I reply to below, in mind I think a better option could be Haydn's op. 76/3 Emperor quartet. I think the list is light on chamber music at this time, and we always run the risk of slighting Haydn.)


I'll definetely support you on the Haydn as much as possible and probably dedicate the two votes thing full on for the four seasons a little down the line. But at the moment (like your focus is Brahms and Mozart Requiems - which are stunning btw) My main focus is still getting in something by Ravel and after that I'll still probably be pretty focused on guys like Debussy and Bartok both of which I'd like to see make the list fairly soon. I'm also in complete agreement with Air about Wagner's Ring, I even nominated it a few days ago, but it was voted off rather quickly. I think the key is finding our common ground with others and the right timing.


----------



## tdc

After pjang23


Debussy La Mer / Ravel/ Beethoven 3


Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Brahms: German Requiem - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: Preludes - 1
Debussy: La Mer - 2
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 12
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 4
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> I'm also a bit disappointed about the relative lack of enthusiasm for the solo piano repertoire - which is every ounce just as worthy as the symphonic repertoire - but seems to garner far less attention or respect on these sort of lists. Only the WTC has been done the honor thus far, compared to a full 7 symphonies.


I don't think there is too much lack of enthusiasm for solo piano stuff, but Debussy's forte I think are his orchestral works. Ravel on the other hand, I feel his solo piano stuff deserves to get nominated soon, as well as (obviously) some Schubert and Beethoven sonatas and possibly Schumann as well. As I said before at some point I'd like to nominate the Scarlatti sonatas as well.


----------



## Webernite

Eroica \ La Mer \ Shostakovich

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Brahms: German Requiem - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: Preludes - 1
Debussy: La Mer - 3
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 12
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 4
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Weberite

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto \ La Mer \ Debussy Preludes 

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Brahms: German Requiem - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 12
Mendelssohn Violin Concerto - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 4
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4

A vote for 2 new things - Mendelssohn and a violin concerto
A vote for Debussy
A vote to remove competition for Debussy (sorry)


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen \ Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 \ Schubert: Symphony No. 8

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Brahms: German Requiem - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 12
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 4
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 2

After some thought, I chose to nominate the _Hammerklavier_ over the op. 109 and op. 111, though the truth is that I enjoy all three works equally.


----------



## science

after Air:

Brahms GR / Mozart R / Beethoven 3

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Brahms: German Requiem - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 12
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 5
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 2


----------



## science

TDC - Would you make a deal with me? I could start voting to promote Ravel with my +2 votes, and once that is recommended, you would promote Brahms' German Requiem with your +2 votes.


----------



## tdc

science said:


> TDC - Would you make a deal with me? I could start voting to promote Ravel with my +2 votes, and once that is recommended, you would promote Brahms' German Requiem with your +2 votes.


All right... Deal.


----------



## science

tdc said:


> All right... Deal.


Great. We'll have them both done in no time.


----------



## pjang23

Mozart / Brahms / Beethoven 3

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Brahms: German Requiem - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 12
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 7
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 2

@Air: Personally, I'd take Op.111 or 109 over Hammerklavier, though I guess it hasn't really clicked for me yet.


----------



## KenOC

After pjang23:

Beethoven Hammer / Shostakovich 5 / Ravel

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Brahms: German Requiem - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 12
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 7
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 2


----------



## Art Rock

After KenOC
Brahms/Mahler/Schubert9


Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Brahms: German Requiem - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 13
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 7
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 2


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Great. We'll have them both done in no time.


^We may as well get the Requiem out of the way first, its almost in already.


----------



## Art Rock

If we are making deals, I am willing ti support any of these

_Brahms: German Requiem - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 7
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
_
in exchange for supporting Mahler.


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> If we are making deals, I am willing ti support any of these
> 
> _Brahms: German Requiem - 21
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
> Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 8
> Debussy: La Mer - 4
> Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 2
> Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 7
> Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 16
> Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 15
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
> _
> in exchange for supporting Mahler.


As you know science and I are both going for Brahms and then Ravel. If you help us with these until they are in, I'll give my 2 pt votes to Mahler afterwards until he is in.


----------



## Air

tdc said:


> As you know science and I are both going for Brahms and then Ravel. If you help us with these until they are in, I'll give my 2 pt votes to Mahler afterwards until he is in.


I'll support Ravel too if you can help me get the Ring in. I do, in fact, love _Daphnis_ even without bribery. Especially with Dutoit.


----------



## science

So the deals are getting complicated, but the important thing to me is that I'll be voting Brahms German Requiem and then Ravel. After that's done I'll have a look at the board and see what my options are.


----------



## Art Rock

Deal. 
.........


----------



## hespdelk

Still new to the forum, new to this thread - I hope my input is not unwelcome? :tiphat:

After Art Rock
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.2/Verdi: Requiem/Mahler: Das Lied


Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Brahms: German Requiem - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 12
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 7
Rachmaninov: Piano Concert No.2 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Verdi: Reqiuem - 1
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 2 


I hope I followed the instructions correctly! I have nothing against Das Lied, but its a tough list to pick from to deduct points - and in the process threw something new into the mix.


----------



## science

hespdelk, your input is most welcome! I hope you vote many, many, many times. 

The negative vote is a ruthless thing, but necessary (IMO). It communicates information that I want to know.

Unfortunately, I might use my next negative vote against Verdi's poor Requiem, for a variety of reasons, but I hope you won't give up! Your +2 will beat my -1, if you choose to use it that way. All the same, I'd be much more favorable to one of the great operas: Otello, Rigoletto in particular, but also Aida or La Traviata if you prefer them. 

After at least Otello and Rigoletto, I could endorse his Requiem.

OTOH, I will be supporting Rach 2 fairly soon.


----------



## hespdelk

Thank you for the welcome!

I understand your view regarding the Verdi - I was actually torn whether to propose Otello, Aida, or even Simon Boccandgra instead. That sort is where my feelings lie with the Mahler - from personal preference I would sooner throw in my support for several of the symphonies.


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> I'll support Ravel too if you can help me get the Ring in. I do, in fact, love _Daphnis_ even without bribery. Especially with Dutoit.


Yes, I'll help you get the ring in for sure. I already was planning to anyway. As you can see I'm kind of tied into a lot of deals at the moment but the ring is definetely high on my priority list to get in as well.


----------



## tdc

After Hespdelk:

Brahms / Mahler / Verdi

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 15
*Brahms: German Requiem - 23*
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 13
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 7
Rachmaninov: Piano Concert No.2 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 2

Brahms is in!


----------



## tdc

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem


----------



## Webernite

Eroica \ Art of Fugue \ Schubert 8

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 13
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 7
Rachmaninov: Piano Concert No.2 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 2


----------



## science

after webernite:

Ravel / Mozart / Shostakovich

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 13
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 8
Rachmaninov: Piano Concert No.2 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 2


----------



## Art Rock

After science

Ravel / Mahler / Beethoven S3

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 14
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 8
Rachmaninov: Piano Concert No.2 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 2


----------



## Air

Wagner: Ring / Ravel: Daphnis / Rachmaninoff: PC 2

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 14
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 21
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 4


----------



## KenOC

Hammerklavier ++ / Eroica + / Ravel -

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 14
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After KenOC

Mendelssohn / Wagner / Shostakovich

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 14
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 4
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 5


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Ravel/ Mahler / Shostakovich 

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 15
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 4
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 5


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc

Eroica / Rachmaninov / Mahler 

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 14
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 4
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 5


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ravel/Wagner/Beethoven3

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 14
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 4
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 6


----------



## Ravellian

Yay for Ravel!

++ Wagner: Ring / + Ravel: Daphnis / - Bruckner 9

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 14
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 4
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe - *25*
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 8


----------



## science

So here we are:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe

Some updates: We're not going to get a sticky thread until we're finished with the project, and we're encouraged to define the "endpoint" of this project. 

I cannot guess what would be a good endpoint. It's got to be at least 300, IMO....


----------



## science

after Ravellian:

Beethoven 3 / Mozart Requiem / Schubert 9

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 14
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 4
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 9
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 8


----------



## Webernite

Art of Fugue \ Eroica \ Rachmaninoff

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 5
*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 - 21*
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 14
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 4
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 9
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 8


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Bruckner / Bach
(I LOVE Bach - but not particularly this one)


Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 16
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 4
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 9
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 8


----------



## tdc

science said:


> I cannot guess what would be a good endpoint. It's got to be at least 300, IMO....


300 sounds like a pretty good number to me.


----------



## tdc

Recommended list updated:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3


----------



## Air

Wagner: Ring / Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 / Mahler: DLVDE

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 4
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 15
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 4
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 9
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 10


----------



## tdc

After Air: 

Mahler /Debussy/ Schubert 8 

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 17
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 4
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 9
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 10


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Mozart / Rachmaninoff / Bruckner

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 17
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 4
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Schubert 9 / Bruckner

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 8
Debussy: La Mer - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 17
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 6
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 10

I'm happy to go to 300 works, but do we have to set a goal? Or if we set a goal to get a sticky thread, do we have to stop then?


----------



## KenOC

After mmsbls:

Beethoven Op. 109 ++ / Beethoven Hammer + / Chopin -

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 7
Debussy: La Mer - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 17
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 6
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 10


----------



## Air

KenOC said:


> After mmsbls:
> 
> Beethoven Op. 109 ++


:tiphat:

Kudos. You're making me feel less guilty about choosing the _Hammerklavier_ over the op. 109 and op. 111 to nominate, because I actually have a personal preference for the op. 109, especially the gorgeous last movement. Someone gotta get the op. 111 up some time too.


----------



## KenOC

How about you? And how about the Op. 110? So many worthy works...


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Chopin / Wagner / Mahler

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 9
Debussy: La Mer - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 16
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 6
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 11


----------



## science

after Poppin' Fresh: 

Brahms Piano Quintet / Mendelssohn / Schubert 9

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 9
Debussy: La Mer - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 16
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 7
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 11


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Debussy / Schubert 9

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 9
Debussy: La Mer - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 18
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 7
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 11


----------



## Pieck

Brahms Schubert 8 Wagner

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 9
Debussy: La Mer - 5
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 16
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 7
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 10


----------



## science

Pieck, how do you feel about Schubert's D. 960 piano sonata (#21 in B flat)?


----------



## science

It looks like Pieck's vote collided with ArtRock's, so here's the corrected board:

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 9
Debussy: La Mer - 6
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 18
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 7
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 10


----------



## Pieck

science said:


> Pieck, how do you feel about Schubert's D. 960 piano sonata (#21 in B flat)?


Let me 3 days to know it and I'll get back at you


----------



## science

Pieck said:


> Let me 3 days to know it and I'll get back at you


Of course! (I'd bet you're gonna love it.)


----------



## Pieck

Listening to it now...
Do you want to go also with Weber 3rd PS?


----------



## peeyaj

*Current most represented composers.*

1. Brahms and Beethoveen - 4 spots

2. Bach and Mozart - 3

3. Schubert - 2

4. Wagner, Stravinsky, Dvorak, Mahler, Tchaikovsky, Schumann, Ravel - 1

* Franz, you can do it!*


----------



## science

Actually, Pieck, I'm sorry - the board is full of works that I'm eager to support immediately, so it's not time for me to be discussing adding new works. 

Soon, I'll be happy to turn to Schubert D. 960; even sooner perhaps Liszt's sonata in B minor.


----------



## pjang23

peeyaj said:


> *Current most represented composers.*
> 
> 1. Brahms and Beethoveen - 4 spots
> 
> 2. Bach and Mozart - 3
> 
> 3. Schubert - 2
> 
> 4. Wagner, Stravinsky, Dvorak, Mahler, Tchaikovsky, Schumann, Ravel - 1
> 
> * Franz, you can do it!*


Agreed, Old Papa Haydn could use some representation.  Any suggestions?


----------



## mmsbls

pjang23 said:


> Agreed, Old Papa Haydn could use some representation.  Any suggestions?


I would vote (eventually) for Sym 104.

There are many people making deals for a variety of works and composers. So far I'm very happy with the results, but as long as deals might help...

I would like to see a violin concerto on the list. I suggested Mendelssohn because that is a great concerto and Mendelssohn is not represented yet. Personally I think the Brahms and Tchaikovsky are very slightly better than Mendelssohn, but those composers are on the list. Mendelssohn does not seem to be garnering much support. Anyone have a suggestion, deal, proposal for violin concertos?


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> I would vote (eventually) for Sym 104.
> 
> There are many people making deals for a variety of works and composers. So far I'm very happy with the results, but as long as deals might help...
> 
> I would like to see a violin concerto on the list. I suggested Mendelssohn because that is a great concerto and Mendelssohn is not represented yet. Personally I think the Brahms and Tchaikovsky are very slightly better than Mendelssohn, but those composers are on the list. Mendelssohn does not seem to be garnering much support. Anyone have a suggestion, deal, proposal for violin concertos?


How's this? I will use my +2 votes on Mendelssohn's violin concerto until it is recommended, if you will then use your +2 votes on Brahms' piano quintet.


----------



## tdc

After Pieck

Mahler / Wagner / Shubert 8

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 9
Debussy: La Mer - 6
*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 20*
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 7
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 11


----------



## tdc

Recommended list updated:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde



Voting list updated: 

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 9
Debussy: La Mer - 6
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 7
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 11


----------



## tdc

mmsbls said:


> I would vote (eventually) for Sym 104.
> 
> There are many people making deals for a variety of works and composers. So far I'm very happy with the results, but as long as deals might help...
> 
> I would like to see a violin concerto on the list. I suggested Mendelssohn because that is a great concerto and Mendelssohn is not represented yet. Personally I think the Brahms and Tchaikovsky are very slightly better than Mendelssohn, but those composers are on the list. Mendelssohn does not seem to be garnering much support. Anyone have a suggestion, deal, proposal for violin concertos?


I'm also planning to use some votes for the Mendelssohn concerto. Between my votes and the deal you and science have struck up (hopefully), it should be in, in no time!


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> Mahler / Debussy / Schubert 9
> 
> Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 6
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
> Brahms: Piano Quintet - 2
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
> Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 9
> Debussy: La Mer - 6
> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - 18
> Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 7
> Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 11
> Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
> Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
> Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
> Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 11


So we finally got Mahler in!  Out of curiousity, what is your next favorite Mahler work?


----------



## Art Rock

Always nice to have my favourite piece of music recognized. thanks for the support.

My other top faves are
1. Kindertotenlieder
2. Symphony 4
3. Symphony 9
4. Rueckertlieder

But there are plenty others on the board I will be supporting first. Like the Mendelssohn.


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> Always nice to have my favourite piece of music recognized. thanks for the support.


No problem, its one of my favorites as well, so it was a win/win.



> But there are plenty others on the board I will be supporting first. Like the Mendelssohn.


I completely agree, but thanks for the feedback. Once we are further into the project I'll be looking to nominate more Mahler works, so it is good to know what others may get some support.


----------



## Webernite

Wagner \ Beethoven Op. 106 \ Schubert 8

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 1
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 9
Debussy: La Mer - 6
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 7
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 13


----------



## wingracer

Chopin/ Debussy/ Wagner

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 1
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: La Mer - 7
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 7
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## tdc

Somehow Bach's art of fugue started showing up w/ one vote instead of 11. Here is the corrected board: 

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: La Mer - 7
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 7
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 12


----------



## mmsbls

science said:


> How's this? I will use my +2 votes on Mendelssohn's violin concerto until it is recommended, if you will then use your +2 votes on Brahms' piano quintet.


I just listened to Brahms Quintet today - just lovely. I'm happy to do that. And having support from tdc would be great as well.


----------



## Pieck

Brahms Debussy Wagner

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: La Mer - 8
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 7
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Pieck

Brahms Mendelssohn Shostakovich

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: La Mer - 8
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 8
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 11


----------



## Art Rock

After mmsbis

Mendelssohn / Debussy / Bach

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: La Mer - 9
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 10
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 11


----------



## science

after artrock:

Brahms / Mozart / Schubert 9

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: La Mer - 9
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 10
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 11


----------



## Air

after science:

Wagner: Ring / Bach: DKDF / Brahms: PQ

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: La Mer - 9
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 10
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 13

I don't think Brahms should be represented 5 times before Mozart and Bach are represented 4 times, nor before Wagner's Ring makes it. Nice to see all the love Brahms is getting though!


----------



## tdc

mmsbls said:


> I just listened to Brahms Quintet today - just lovely. I'm happy to do that. And having support from tdc would be great as well.


For sure I'm with you guys on the Mendelssohn concerto. I am somewhat in agreement wih Air on the Brahms however, he is just racking up a lot of works at this point compared to Bach, Mozart and Schubert. However, I still ~probably~ won't place any votes against the Brahms. But I would perhaps encourage you guys to go for the Mozart Requiem first.


----------



## mmsbls

Air said:


> I don't think Brahms should be represented 5 times before Mozart and Bach are represented 4 times, nor before Wagner's Ring makes it. Nice to see all the love Brahms is getting though!





tdc said:


> For sure I'm with you guys on the Mendelssohn concerto. I am somewhat in agreement wih Air on the Brahms however, he is just racking up a lot of works at this point compared to Bach, Mozart and Schubert. However, I still ~probably~ won't place any votes against the Brahms. But I would perhaps encourage you guys to go for the Mozart Requiem first.


Part of me agrees that Brahms is a bit overrepresented, but my feeling is that these are all worthy pieces. I have trouble voting against almost all the pieces that have been suggested. I think it will get much more interested after 75 or perhaps 100 works are recommended. My original thought in voting here was to simply vote for the piece I thought was "best" and the "second best". I now am beginning to think about a more general strategy. I am still split between voting for what I consider the truly greatest works and voting for the best works of the greatest composers. I guess I'll have to work that out.


----------



## tdc

Its an interesting project, some compromises are often necessary to get support for certain works. For myself at this point I'd like to see Wagner, Debussy and Mendelssohn get in very soon probably followed up by Bach, then maybe Chopin. After which time I was thinking about nominating Schubert's impromtus and Sonata D960 as well as something by Bartok, possibly his ever popular Miraculous Mandarin or 3rd piano concerto - (all though I do like them the choices are more based on what I think probably has a good chance of getting in.) As well as Bach's Passacaglia and fugue in C minor. I doubt anyone else sees things exactly this way though, so it'll be interesting to see how things come together.


----------



## science

mmsbls - would you prefer to do Brahms before Mendelssohn? I'd offered to do Mendelssohn first, because he doesn't have any works on the list yet, and to lure you into the deal. But your last vote was +2 for Brahms, so maybe you'd prefer that? 

I understand the concern about overloading the list with Brahms. But honestly, it may well be the work I most love that isn't already recommended.... Hard to argue with love!

Also on my mind: 

- I'd like the Ring to rise, though I don't feel right about voting for it myself because it really isn't among my favorite works. It's something I respect rather than love. 

- I'd like Liszt to get on there, preferably the Sonata in B minor, but if someone is passionate about something else, I would be flexible; and Haydn's 104 would be great 

- Also, Chopin's Preludes and Rachmaninov's 2nd piano concerto are great works from composers not yet on our list, and I'd like to promote them 

- Finally, although Mozart is well-represented, I don't want to wait too much longer before pushing his Requiem; same with Schubert's D 960

- Once those goals are met (this is probably looking quite a bit into the future), I will probably look to promote something pre-Classical (maybe the 4 Seasons) or post-Romantic (probably Elgar's cello concerto or Szymanowski's Stabat Mater; or maybe Bartok's 2nd violin concerto), as our list is - naturally of course - filling up primarily with Classical and Romantic works, with Bach fairly representing the Baroque; I will put out feelers at that time, because right now I think it's just too far ahead to look 

So balancing all of that out, I thought an efficient way to do things would be to make a deal with mmsbls to push Brahms and Mendelssohn, and then we can set aside Brahms for awhile...


----------



## science

tdc - I'm sorry, somehow I'd missed your post before I wrote mine. Since you're enthusiastic about Mendelssohn, how about we 3 push that together, and then turn to Mozart's Requiem and Brahms' quintet in either order (I'll let you and mmsbls pick, as long as I can get your help with both of them!)

- if you'll agree to this, I'd like to ask for one more concession: not voting against Wagner's Ring as we do our thing, so that it can get in soon; maybe we can get Air not to vote against Brahms in return


----------



## science

Now that we have fewer participants and we all know what we're doing, we can let ourselves vote more often if you'd like. It's just a suggestion, I don't mind once-a-day voting (the 16 hour rule), but if the community would prefer twice-a-day voting (say, a 9 hour rule) that would be fine with me too.


----------



## Air

@science

I will definitely support the Liszt if you nominate it. I'm also a huge fan of the d.960 sonata and will vote for that, but it would also be nice if in exchange I could have some support for Prokofiev (Piano Concerto No. 2 or War Sonatas) or Bartok (Music for Strings Percussion and Celesta, String Quartet No. 4). 

I'll also bump up Mendelssohn and Chopin (or at least avoid taking them down) if Schumann's Fantasy in C (or Dichterliebe if that is preferred) will be supported as well, and I hope to get some Verdi in there too, Otello like you said. 

For Baroque, I'd like to see Handel before Vivaldi, but that's just a personal preference (actually not, because Beethoven agrees with me!). Two works I'd support are Giulio Cesare and the Messiah.

As for now, I will stop knocking Brahms in exchange for the Ring to remain untouched. I also might give the Requiem a several raises and DKDF like I've been doing. After the Requiem, the next Mozart work I'd suggest would be Don Giovanni.

Wups, a little overboard with the negotiations!


----------



## science

So we'll get to Liszt, Schubert 960 and Don Giovanni as soon as soon as we have votes to spare.

I could actively support Schumann Fantasy if it came at the right point in the project, and I wouldn't vote it down at any point from here on out. I wouldn't vote for or against Dichterliebe or the Messiah, but when I'm ready to push Vivaldi, I'll give you a heads up so that we can get the Messiah in first, because that seems perfectly reasonable to me.

So for now, _my_ plans are to promote Brahms piano quintet and Mendelssohn's violin concerto. Then I guess it'll be on to Schubert's D960 Sonata, Liszt's Sonata in B minor, and Mozart's Requiem; and then Don Giovanni, Haydn 104, Chopin's Preludes, and Rachmaninov's 2nd piano concerto. If one of those works makes a run and my votes are free, I would support any of them sooner.

I can't control whether the Ring is dinged or not; obviously that is the perogative of the voters who've been doing it.


----------



## peeyaj

Give Schubert 3 slots, and I'll be happy


----------



## science

Start voting up D 960! - You're eligible to vote right now.

Here's the board, do your thayng man:

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: La Mer - 9
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 10
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 13


----------



## peeyaj

@science

Thanks, science.. But I don't know how to proceed, I'll watch and observe then. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Charon

Mozart / Wagner / rachmaninoff. 

Can't copy list - mobile.


----------



## Art Rock

Updated list (not my votes, Charon's)


Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: La Mer - 9
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 10
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 14
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 14


----------



## Webernite

Wagner \ Beethoven Op. 106 \ Mozart Requiem 

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 11
Debussy: La Mer - 9
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 10
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 16


----------



## mmsbls

science said:


> mmsbls - would you prefer to do Brahms before Mendelssohn? I'd offered to do Mendelssohn first, because he doesn't have any works on the list yet, and to lure you into the deal. But your last vote was +2 for Brahms, so maybe you'd prefer that?


I would prefer Mendelssohn before Brahms. I will vote Mendelssohn in first. Then switch to Brahms.

There are many pieces I feel should eventually be on the list. The one piece I probably feel most strongly about now is Mozart 40. I know some people are not too happy with a few composers monopolizing the list, but there is a reason for that (they really are that wonderfully good - of course imho).


----------



## wingracer

Chopin / Debussy / Mozart

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 13
Debussy: La Mer - 10
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 10
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 16


----------



## mmsbls

I would be happy to vote the following in this order:

Mendelssohn
Mozart Requiem
Brahms Quintet

For Baroque I'd definitely support both Handel's Messiah or Vivaldi Four Seasons.

This is getting a bit complicated.


----------



## science

Ok, Mendelssohn - Brahms it is. We'll see what things look like when we're done with that.

We might be able to cut a deal on Mozart 40 and Mozart Requiem at that time.


----------



## tdc

I am going to abstain from making any specific deals at this point as it is getting rather complicated, but maybe after Mendelssohn, Brahms and Wagner are all in I will. I'll just say that I support most of the works I hear people suggesting anyway like Schubert D 960, and the Handel then Vivaldi sounds fair to me as well.


----------



## tdc

After WingRacer

Wagner / Mendelssohn / Schubert 8

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 13
Debussy: La Mer - 10
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 11
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 18


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Now that we have fewer participants and we all know what we're doing, we can let ourselves vote more often if you'd like. It's just a suggestion, I don't mind once-a-day voting (the 16 hour rule), but if the community would prefer twice-a-day voting (say, a 9 hour rule) that would be fine with me too.


A 9 hour rule sounds good to me. I've heard no one object and initially people wanted less time in btw votes anyway, so I think we should make this official?


----------



## science

after tdc:

Mendelssohn / Brahms / Schubert 9

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 13
Debussy: La Mer - 10
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 13
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 18


----------



## science

tdc said:


> A 9 hour rule sounds good to me. I've heard no one object and initially people wanted less time in btw votes anyway, so I think we should make this official?


I think we should wait a day or so to make sure everyone has a chance to state their opinion, and then we'll proceed.


----------



## tdc

science said:


> I think we should wait a day or so to make sure everyone has a chance to state their opinion, and then we'll proceed.


Sounds good. I'm checking out the Lizst Sonata in B minor as we speak - Horowitz version. It sounds quite good, a rather old sounding recording though. Are there any specific versions of this piece you'd recommend checking out?


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Wagner / Chopin / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 14
Debussy: La Mer - 10
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 13
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 20


----------



## Art Rock

9 h fine with me.

Debussy / *Wagner* / Bach

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 14
Debussy: La Mer - 12
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 13
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1
*Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - 21*


----------



## tdc

Recommended list updated:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle


Updated Voting Board: 

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 14
Debussy: La Mer - 12
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 13
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1


----------



## science

tdc said:


> Sounds good. I'm checking out the Lizst Sonata in B minor as we speak - Horowitz version. It sounds quite good, a rather old sounding recording though. Are there any specific versions of this piece you'd recommend checking out?


I don't know anything about the Horowitz version. I have Argerich, Pogorelich and Zimerman, and I think they're all great. Pogorelich takes it slowly, and Argerich races; Zimerman is probably a happy balance. I like the fillers too. If you don't have much Argerich, you might consider the DG box set of her solo recordings. That seems to be the best of the Argerich boxes. Hopefully someday they will do a Pogorelich box - if they do, it would be a great one.


----------



## Air

Handel: Messiah / Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 / Schubert: Symphony No. 8

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 14
Debussy: La Mer - 12
Handel: Messiah - 2
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 13
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1

I'm also a bit overwhelmed by all the deals and can't make any definite promises on them, but I'll try my best to remain true to my word. It really helps though, knowing where each one of us is trying to head. I think the discussions we had accomplished this and highlighted a direction for this project which is balanced and less self-serving.


----------



## mmsbls

After Air

Mendelssohn / Brahms / Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 14
Debussy: La Mer - 12
Handel: Messiah - 2
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 15
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1


----------



## KenOC

After mmsbls

Hammerklavier ++ / Schubert D. 960 + / Chopin -

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 13
Debussy: La Mer - 12
Handel: Messiah - 2
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 15
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1 

No point in supporting the Op. 109 given some opposition.


----------



## hespdelk

After KenOC

Bruckner / Shostakovich / Bach

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 13
Debussy: La Mer - 12
Handel: Messiah - 2
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 15
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2


----------



## pjang23

After hespdelk

Mozart / Beethoven Op.109 / Chopin

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 12
Debussy: La Mer - 12
Handel: Messiah - 2
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 15
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2


----------



## science

So it looks like a 9-hour rule would be a popular choice; there've been no objections and beside me, 2 endorsements.

I'm not sure how to fairly transition to the 9 hour rule, so let's just say that the 9 hour starts...

*NOW!*

If you voted nine hours ago or more, you are eligible to vote again immediately.

This is a 2nd way that the initial posts of this thread have become inaccurate (the other is that there will be no sticky thread), so does anyone think it might be a good idea to start a new thread with updated info in the opening posts? I am willing to do that if we agree that it's a good idea.


----------



## Art Rock

Mendelssohn / Debussy / Handel

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 12
Debussy: La Mer - 13
Handel: Messiah - 1
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 19
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2


----------



## Art Rock

I have no preference for a new thread or not.


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Mendelssohn / Brahms / Schubert 9

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 12
Debussy: La Mer - 13
Handel: Messiah - 1
*Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - 21
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 14*
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2 
__________________


----------



## science

Our recommendations so far:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto

Updated Voting Board: 

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 12
Debussy: La Mer - 13
Handel: Messiah - 1
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 2


----------



## tdc

I am good with just keeping it in this thread for now, but whatever everyone thinks is best is fine with me. 

After Science: 
Debussy / Handel / Shostakovich

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 12
Debussy: La Mer - 15
Handel: Messiah - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1


----------



## Webernite

Art of Fugue \ Hammerklavier \ Requiem

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 12
Debussy: La Mer - 15
Handel: Messiah - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Weberite

Brahms \ Mozart \ Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 12
Debussy: La Mer - 15
Handel: Messiah - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1

Unfortunately, I feel I made a commitment to to works that are now neck and neck. I guess I'll have to rely on others to push one significantly ahead. I also would like to see Debussy get in. So I guess I'll wait to see how things proceed. If one of those works gets a significant lead, I'll help push it to completion.


----------



## Art Rock

Debussy / Bruckner / Handel


Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 12
Debussy: La Mer - 17
Handel: Messiah - 1
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1


----------



## wingracer

After Art Rock

Chopin / Debussy / Brahms


Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 14
Debussy: La Mer - 18
Handel: Messiah - 1
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Chopin / Beethoven Op. 106 / Brahms

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 16
Debussy: La Mer - 18
Handel: Messiah - 1
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 1


----------



## maestro267

After Poppin' Fresh:
Shostakovich / Debussy / Beethoven, Op. 109

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 12
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 - 0*
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 16
Debussy: La Mer - 19
Handel: Messiah - 1
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After maestro. So I guess the Beethoven 30 is off for now.

This list bores me. Let's snazz it up.

++Debussy Mer / +Scheherazade / -Brahms Quintet

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 12
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 16
Debussy: La Mer - 21
Handel: Messiah - 1
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 14
Rimsky-korsakov: Scheherazade - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## tdc

^Looks like Debussy, is ~almost~ nominated Huilunsoittaja, but still only 5 points ahead of Chopin. But thanks for finally coming back into the project and voting for a work that really needs to get voted in (imo)!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

tdc said:


> ^Looks like Debussy, is ~almost~ nominated Huilunsoittaja, but still only 5 points ahead of Chopin. But thanks for finally coming back into the project and voting for a work that really needs to get voted in (imo)!


Oh! I'm sorry, I missed the Chopin pieces. I'll undo.


----------



## tdc

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh! I'm sorry, I missed the Chopin pieces. I'll undo.


No problem, and in case you missed it, we are allowed to vote _every 9 hours _now, so feel free to come on back more often.


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven Op.111 / Mozart / Beethoven Op.106

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 16
Debussy: La Mer - 21
Handel: Messiah - 1
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 15
Rimsky-korsakov: Scheherazade - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## science

after pjang:

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 7
*Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 15
Debussy: La Mer - 22*
Handel: Messiah - 1
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 15
Rimsky-korsakov: Scheherazade - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3

Brahms / Debussy / Chopin


----------



## science

Our recommendations so far:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer

Updated Voting Board: 

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 15
Handel: Messiah - 1
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 15
Rimsky-korsakov: Scheherazade - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## Ravellian

++ Chopin / + Shostakovich 1 / - Brahms Quintet

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 17
Handel: Messiah - 1
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 15
Rimsky-korsakov: Scheherazade - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## science

mmsbls, 

It looks like we might be beating too hard upstream on Brahms piano quintet. If you'd like, you can vote for other things awhile, and when I sense less resistance to the Brahms, I'll ask for your help on it.


----------



## mmsbls

After Ravellian

++ Mozart / + Schubert No. 9 / -Shostakovich 

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 17
Handel: Messiah - 1
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 17
Rimsky-korsakov: Scheherazade - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3

Science,
Yes, the masses have spoken. I understand the feeling. Brahms has 4 works and a chamber piece already. There will be time later.


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Handel / Schubert d.960 / Schubert 8

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 17
Handel: Messiah - 3
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 17
Rimsky-korsakov: Scheherazade - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc:

Bruckner / Shostakovich / Handel

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 17
Handel: Messiah - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 17
Rimsky-korsakov: Scheherazade - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## Art Rock

After hespdelk

Bruckner / Mozart / Handel

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 17
Handel: Messiah - 1
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 18
Rimsky-korsakov: Scheherazade - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## Air

Bach: DKDF / Handel: Messiah / Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 17
Handel: Messiah - 2
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4

Sorry Huilunsoittaja! The truth is that it's a great list of works and I regret having to knock down any of them. I hope it's alright with you that I eliminated the Rimsky-Korsakov. Maybe we can find something we both like by Prokofiev to support, since he hasn't made the list yet.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Air said:


> Sorry Huilunsoittaja! The truth is that it's a great list of works and I regret having to knock down any of them. I hope it's alright with you that I eliminated the Rimsky-Korsakov. Maybe we can find something we both like by Prokofiev to support, since he hasn't made the list yet.


Very well.... I'd go for Romeo & Juliet now, heard it on the radio last night, an excellent recording.

I can't vote now though. The list bores me still. I'll wait for more nominations.


----------



## wingracer

After Air

Chopin / Handel / Mozart

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 19
Handel: Messiah - 3
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## pjang23

Mozart / Beethoven Op.111 / Chopin

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 3
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 18
Handel: Messiah - 3
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Wingracer

Chopin / Handel / Shostakovich

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 21
Handel: Messiah - 4
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## Art Rock

After mmsbis

Bruckner / Chopin / Handel

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Chopin: op. 28 Preludes – 22
Handel: Messiah - 3
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Chopin / Brahms / Schubert 9

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 13
*Chopin: op. 28 Preludes - 24*
Handel: Messiah - 3
*Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 17*
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## Webernite

Art of Fugue \ Handel \ Requiem 

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Handel: Messiah - 4
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## science

Our recommendations so far:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28


----------



## tdc

After Webernite: 

Bach DkdF / Handel / Beethoven op. 111 

(Its getting hard to decide what to vote against, Im trying to mix it up)


Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Handel: Messiah - 5
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## pjang23

Hmm, it appears mmsbls crossposted with me.


----------



## science

Looks like it. I'd say it's too late to minus the Chopin, but let's add your points to Mozart and Beethoven: 

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Handel: Messiah - 5
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3 

Sorry man. I think it's the best we can do!


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Looks like it. I'd say it's too late to minus the Chopin, but let's add your points to Mozart and Beethoven:
> 
> Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 17
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
> Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 13
> Handel: Messiah - 5
> Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 18
> Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
> Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
> Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3
> 
> Sorry man. I think it's the best we can do!


I think so too. However I'd suggest Pjang23 gets to subtract from another work of their choice left on the board if they wish to do so before their next vote.


----------



## pjang23

Sounds fair. Since I'm pushing the Mozart, I'll aim for the runner-up (Bach).

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Handel: Messiah - 5
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven Op. 106 / Handel / Brahms

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Handel: Messiah - 6
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## science

I just realized that we haven't got any of Beethoven's piano sonatas on the list yet, but two great ones on the board.


----------



## tdc

After poppin' fresh

Bach DkdF / Handel /Schubert 8 

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Handel: Messiah - 7
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Seems like we're quite in agreement here!

Bach: DKDF / Handel: Messiah / Schubert: Symphony No. 8

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Handel: Messiah - 8
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## Art Rock

After Air:

Bruckner / Mozart / Handel

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Handel: Messiah - 7
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## wingracer

science said:


> I just realized that we haven't got any of Beethoven's piano sonatas on the list yet, but two great ones on the board.


I agree. Now that Chopin is in, I'm pushing him.


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock

Mozart / Schubert No. 9 / Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Handel: Messiah - 7
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls

Mozart / Beethoven Op.111 / Bach

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Handel: Messiah - 7
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 23
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## wingracer

After Art Rock

Beet 29 / Bach / Mozart

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Handel: Messiah - 7
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## wingracer

Correction



Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Handel: Messiah - 7
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## KenOC

After Wingracer

Beethoven Op. 111 ++ / Shostakovich + / Bruckner -

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 4
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Handel: Messiah - 7
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4 

A terribly conservative selection right now...


----------



## Art Rock

I would love to see some composers we do not have yet in the mix - without them being kicked off immediately, like RK's Scheherazade and Britten's War Requiem. 

Can we have some support for say
Faure - Requiem
Respighi - Pini di Roma
Gorecki - Symphony 3
Myaskovsky - Symphony 6
Alwyn - Harp concerto Lyra Angelica
Berg - Violin concerto
Saint Saens - Symphony 3
Barber - Knoxville summer of 1916
Strauss - Four last songs


----------



## Air

Art Rock said:


> Faure - Requiem
> Berg - Violin concerto
> Strauss - Four last songs


Ill support these right now. The others are good, but in my opinion they can wait.


----------



## science

after KenOC:

Brahms / Mozart / Bruckner

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 4
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Handel: Messiah - 7
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 23
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> I would love to see some composers we do not have yet in the mix - without them being kicked off immediately, like RK's Scheherazade and Britten's War Requiem.
> 
> Can we have some support for say
> Faure - Requiem
> Respighi - Pini di Roma
> Gorecki - Symphony 3
> Myaskovsky - Symphony 6
> Alwyn - Harp concerto Lyra Angelica
> Berg - Violin concerto
> Saint Saens - Symphony 3
> Barber - Knoxville summer of 1916
> Strauss - Four last songs


A few of those I still have to listen to thoroughly...I would support Britten's War Requiem pretty much right away (Peter Grimes would be a good suggestion too)...in the near future Faure's Requiem, Strauss 4 last songs and RK's Scheherazade could be something I could support as well and hopefully something by Prokofiev gets on there soon, preferrably one of his piano concertos.


----------



## science

Of Art Rock's suggestions, the only ones I can imagine supporting in the near future (ie before #40 or so) are Faure's Requiem (of which I only yesterday bought the Robert Shaw recording), Berg's Violin Concerto, Gorecki's 3rd, and Strauss's Four Last Songs. Not long after that, I'd be enthusiastic about Respighi, Saint-Saens, and Barber as well. 

The way this project is set up, I really think the fastest way to get to less conservative choices is to get through the conservative choices ASAP. 

I'm sad about Scheherazade's departure - and I will bring it back when I have a chance. For now, my votes are spoken for....


----------



## wingracer

science said:


> I'm sad about Scheherazade's departure - and I will bring it back when I have a chance. For now, my votes are spoken for....


I might help push that on the list. We need some mighty five action.


----------



## Air

wingracer said:


> I might help push that on the list. We need some mighty five action.


I'd see Prokofiev in first, to be honest.

My favorite works by Prokofiev are the 3 war sonatas (Piano Sonatas No. 6, 7, 8), Piano Concerto No. 2, and Symphony No. 2. I don't know how much support these would get though, realistically. I will definitely support Romeo and Juliet, Piano Concerto No. 3, Violin Concerto No. 1 and Symphony No. 5 too, since I realize that they are more popular works, and probably more accessible too.

What do you all think?


----------



## Art Rock

Am I the only one who thinks Alexander Nevsky is his best work? Probably I am.


----------



## mmsbls

I'd really like to see Haydn. There was some comment about Sym 104 earlier. I would support that above anything else new.

I would also like to see Handel's Messiah in.

I'd also like Prokofiev and Strauss in soon.

In order I would support

Haydn Sym 104
Handel Messiah
Strauss Tone Poem (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks or Death and Transfiguration) 
Prokofiev Piano Concerto 3 or Sym 1 (I suspect there is not much support for the later)

But first I would like Mozart's Requiem and Bach's Art of the Fugue.


----------



## science

This is why the project is good. I've got to admit that Prokofiev has almost never clicked with me, and never permanently, except for Alexander Nevsky! I will listen to all of Air's suggestions in the coming week or so and reconsider.... 

For now my priorities are Mozart's Requiem, and I think Bach's Art of Fugue will get in right after it, and then I will turn to Hammerklavier and the 32nd sonata, and about then I'll try again with Brahms' piano quintet. Next on my list are The Four Seasons, Shostakovich's 8th string quartet, Liszt's B minor sonata, Scheherazade, Prelude... Faun, Rigoletto, Chopin's Nocturnes, Rachmaninov's 2nd piano concerto, Schubert D 960, Mozart's 40th, Carmen, Elgar's cello concerto, Szymanowski's Stabat Mater, Faure's Requiem, Strauss's Four Last Songs, Bartok's 2nd violin concerto, Berg's Violin Concerto, Saint-Saens organ symphony, Respighi's Pines of Rome, Britten's War Requiem.... 

At least that is how I have it written down here. This is all very likely to change on reflection over the coming days and weeks, and I can be persuaded to make deals as well. Haydn 104 definitely needs to be in there somewhere, as well as the Emperor quartet.... Goodness, this is hard! I'm glad I'm not doing it by myself!


----------



## hespdelk

after science:

Bruckner / Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet / Handel

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 4
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Handel: Messiah - 6
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 23
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4 


I heard calls for Prokofiev.. I had been thinking of Prokofiev too.. I tentatively throw him into the mix.. 

Strauss Four last songs and Respighi would get my support. I was also saddened by the quick departure of the Rimsky-Korsakov, but would support its return.


----------



## pjang23

I would happily support Haydn 104, Faure Requiem, Strauss Death and Transfiguration. I've also given the Britten War Requiem a few listens and like it. As for Brahms, there's a lot of his work I'd rather see before the piano quintet (e.g. other symphonies/concertos, choral lieder, piano quartets, piano trio#1, violin sonatas). He's doing pretty well right now and I want to support other composers.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

_Now_ this is getting interesting!

after hspdelk:

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet / Schubert 8/ Beethoven 29 (that's hammerclavier, right)

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 4
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Handel: Messiah - 6
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 23
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## Art Rock

After Huilunsoittaja:

Bruckner / FAURE REQUIEM / Handel

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 4
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Faure: Requiem 1
Handel: Messiah - 5
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 23
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Aer Rock:

Mozart / Schubert No. 9 / Shostakovich

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 4
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Faure: Requiem 1
Handel: Messiah - 5
Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 25
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Mozart / Faure / Brahms

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 4
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Faure: Requiem - 2
Handel: Messiah - 5
*Mozart: Requiem in D minor - 27*
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## science

I believe this is the list of our recommendations: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem

What a great list, guys.


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 4
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 16
Faure: Requiem - 2
Handel: Messiah - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3 

Beethoven 29 / Brahms / Bruckner


----------



## wingracer

After science

Bach / Beet 32 / Bruckner

Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 5
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Faure: Requiem - 2
Handel: Messiah - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## tdc

After Wingracer:

Handel / Bach / Brahms

*Bach: Die Kunst der Fugue - 23*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 5
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Faure: Requiem - 2
Handel: Messiah - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## tdc

Recommended list updated: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue


Updated Voting Board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 5
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Faure: Requiem - 2
Handel: Messiah - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## Webernite

Bach: Goldberg Variations \ Hammerklavier \ Schubert 8 

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 5
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Faure: Requiem - 2
Handel: Messiah - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven Op. 106 / Handel / Brahms

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 5
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Faure: Requiem - 2
Handel: Messiah - 8
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## emiellucifuge

Schubert /Shostakovich/Handel

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 5
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Faure: Requiem - 2
Handel: Messiah - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Prokofiev /Schubert 8/ Beethoven 32

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 4
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Faure: Requiem - 2
Handel: Messiah - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4

emiellucifuge: you meant Schubert 9 before, right?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes I did sorry


----------



## mmsbls

After Huilunsoittaja:

Haydn Sym 104 / Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 / Shostakovich

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 4
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Faure: Requiem - 2
Handel: Messiah - 7
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## KenOC

After mmsbls:

Beethoven Op 111 ++ / Beethoven Op 106 + / Bruckner -

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 2
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 - 21*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 6
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Faure: Requiem - 2
Handel: Messiah - 7
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## tdc

Recommended list updated: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29


Updated Voting board:

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 6
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Faure: Requiem - 2
Handel: Messiah - 7
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## science

after KenOC:

Haydn / Brahms / Bruckner 

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 6
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Faure: Requiem - 2
Handel: Messiah - 7
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## tdc

After Science: 

Handel / Haydn / Schubert 8 

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 6
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Faure: Requiem - 2
Handel: Messiah - 9
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Haydn / Beethoven / Brahms

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 7
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Faure: Requiem - 2
Handel: Messiah - 9
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 3

So many good works to choose from!


----------



## hespdelk

After pjang23:

Bruckner / Shostakovich / Handel

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 7
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Faure: Requiem - 2
Handel: Messiah - 8
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## Art Rock

After hespdelk

Bruckner / Faure / Schubert 9

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 7
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Faure: Requiem - 3
Handel: Messiah - 8
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4


----------



## Air

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 / R.Strauss: Four Last Songs / Schubert: Symphony No. 9

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 7
*Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - 19*
Faure: Requiem - 3
Handel: Messiah - 8
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
*Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12*
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 1

Bruckner 9 exalted!


----------



## Art Rock

Excellent!


----------



## science

So here is the list:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony #9


Broken down by composer: 
5 - Beethoven
4 - Bach, Mozart, Brahms
2- Wagner, Mahler, Schubert
1 - Bruckner, Stravinsky, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Schumann, Ravel, Mendelssohn, Chopin, Debussy


Broken down by period: 
Baroque: 4
Classical: 9
Romantic: 14
Modern: 5


Broken down by nationality: 
Austrian/German: 26
French: 2
Russian: 2
Czech: 1
Polish: 1

Broken down by genre (this is a bit arbitrary, I admit): 
Ballet: 2
Chamber music: 3
Choral: 4*
Concerti: 4
Keyboard: 4**
Opera: 3
Songs: 1
Symphony/Orchestral: 11***

* Excluding symphonies or ballets
** Including Bach's The Art of Fugue
*** Including Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde and Debussy's La Mer


----------



## science

after Air:

Brahms / Schubert 960 / Schubert 9

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 7
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 3
Handel: Messiah - 8
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 1 

mmsbls, can we try again on the Brahms?


----------



## Art Rock

After science:

Strauss/Faure/Handel

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 7
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 4
Handel: Messiah - 7
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Haydn / Brahms / Prokofiev

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 7
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 15
Faure: Requiem - 4
Handel: Messiah - 7
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 3

Science, I counted at least 5 people voting against Brahms. I think there are only 3 voting for it. If voting continues against it, I will back off. I do love the work, but of course, I love so many of these. I would like to see some more composers break in.


----------



## tdc

After mmbls

Bartok violin concerto No. 2 / Haydn / Brahms 

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 7
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 4
Handel: Messiah - 7
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 10
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 3


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Broken down by period:
> *Baroque: 4*
> Classical: 9
> Romantic: 14
> Modern: 5


I am starting to see how this board does have a Romantic bias! All the baroque works on the list are by one composer! I think its silly people keep voting off Handel. The guy was creatively a genius, hugely influential and deserves to get on this list soon. Our list is starting to suffer a bit from a lack of diversity in time periods. We've done a good job voting on more modern pieces, now we need to expand into more baroque and renassiance soon imo. I'd be willing to take suggestions of other baroque and/or renaissance pieces worthy of nomination.


----------



## Art Rock

tdc said:


> I think its silly people keep voting off Handel. The guy was creatively a genius, hugely influential and deserves to get on this list soon.


Possibly. Personally I don't hear the genius, and not for lack of trying.


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> Possibly. Personally I don't hear the genius, and not for lack of trying.


Is there anything baroque that you _do_ like aside from Bach?

I think it might be helpful if you thought about this from the other perspective. If you came across a list of greatest works that had almost nothing from the romantic period in the top 30, would you take it seriously? You probably would disregard it pretty quickly. The more all encompassing and unbiased we can make this list appear I feel the more helpful it will be to others using it.


----------



## science

tdc said:


> I am starting to see how this board does have a Romantic bias! All the baroque works on the list are by one composer! I think its silly people keep voting off Handel. The guy was creatively a genius, hugely influential and deserves to get on this list soon. Our list is starting to suffer a bit from a lack of diversity in time periods. We've done a good job voting on more modern pieces, now we need to expand into more baroque and renassiance soon imo. I'd be willing to take suggestions of other baroque and/or renaissance pieces worthy of nomination.


It is interesting. I think _every_ board has this bias. Personally, probably 50% of my top 32 favorite works are Romantic period.

I was tempted to write

Medieval - 0
Renaissance - 0

but felt that would be excessively provocative!

Anyway, I think this is another thing that will be corrected as we go along. Right now only 5/13 of our board is Romantic era (unless you count Strauss, and then it's 6/13), so if that heralds future developments the modern, classical and baroque eras are going to begin to do a little better.


----------



## tdc

science said:


> *It is interesting. I think every board has this bias. Personally, probably 50% of my top 32 favorite works are Romantic period. *
> 
> Anyway, I think this is another thing that will be corrected as we go along. Right now only 5/13 of our board is Romantic era (unless you count Strauss, and then it's 6/13), so if that heralds future developments the modern, classical and baroque eras are going to begin to do a little better.


So clearly I think your admitted bias is maybe effecting how you're looking at this list. Firstly - there are already quite a few classical era pieces on there with Haydn looking to soon secure a spot. Yet in time and number of composers the classical period is much smaller than the baroque period , same with the modern period which is also coming out on top of Baroque. I also don't understand how this is going to be 'corrected as we go along' as all the top spots on the list will be gone, its not like we can go back and erase previous works replacing them with baroque pieces. What I am talking about can't be corrected unless people change how they are voting soon. People using this list are going to refer mostly to the top pieces, not so much scroll down to see what made spot # 65.


----------



## Art Rock

tdc said:


> Is there anything baroque that you _do_ like aside from Bach?


Like? Yes. Love? No. Don't look just at me in this respect - there appear to be very few supporters of baroque beyond Bach here. Vivaldi, Telemann, Heinichen, Corelli, Buxtehude have not made an impact either. And yes, I have CD's of all of these composers.



> I think it might be helpful if you thought about this from the other perspective. If you came across a list of greatest works that had almost nothing from the romantic period in the top 30, would you take it seriously? You probably would disregard it pretty quickly. The more all encompassing and unbiased we can make this list appear I feel the more helpful it will be to others using it.


I don't like self-fulfilling prophecies like this. If the baroque area produced so many masterpieces, according to many participants, they will get voted in. If most of us are not voting for them, maybe they are not so widely accepted as masterpieces as you seem to think.


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> I don't like self-fulfilling prophecies like this. If the baroque area produced so many masterpieces, according to many participants, they will get voted in. If most of us are not voting for them, maybe they are not so widely accepted as masterpieces as you seem to think.


Actually, Handel was getting a lot of votes from members, its just that a couple members (you being one of them) decided to single out Handel for some reason consistently in your negative votes as less worthy than anything else that is on that list of getting in. I am just questioning whether or not he really is so unworthy of getting in at this point, not just to you but to the other members voting against him. Its part of the game we can try to promote the works we think are worthy, thats all. From observation it seems when you are voting you seem to only take into consideration what you personally think is good. When I am voting that still is my main objective (what I personally like) but I also try to factor in universal greatness and over all influence. I see both sides of it. I just wanted to throw my support for Handel and try to give my perspective of the voting, its nothing personal, and I've said my bit now. You are obviously free to continue voting however you want.


----------



## wingracer

After tdc

Handel / Bach / Haydn

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 7
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 4
Handel: Messiah - 9
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 3

Now that a Beet piano Sonata is in, I'm with you tdc.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Handel / Beethoven Op. 111 / Prokofiev

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 8
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 4
Handel: Messiah - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 9
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 3


----------



## Air

Monteverdi: Vespers / Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit / Schubert: Symphony No. 8

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 8
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 4
Handel: Messiah - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 3

_Here is a list of what I feel, beyond Bach, are also "top" Baroque works:_

D.Scarlatti: 555 Sonatas
Monteverdi: Vespers
Handel: Giulio Cesare
Handel: Messiah
Monteverdi: L'orfeo
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Buxtehude: Organ Works
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les indes galantes
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin
Pachelbel: Magnificat-Fugues
Corelli: 12 concerti grossi, op. 6
Handel: Judas Maccabeus
Vivaldi: Gloria
Allegri: Miserere


----------



## science

Sorry, I accidently deleted my long list of Baroque works!

For now, in short, Vivaldi's Four Seasons, and Allegri's Miserere; and later, a dozen works by Bach, Pergolesi's Stabat Mater, Monteverdi's vespers and Madrigals book 5 and Orfeo... 

And later even more.


----------



## pjang23

After Air

Haydn / Beethoven Op. 111 / Brahms

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 9
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 4
Handel: Messiah - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 11
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 3


----------



## science

after pjang:

Beethoven / Haydn / Schubert 9 

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 11
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 4
Handel: Messiah - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 3


----------



## mmsbls

after Science:

Haydn / Schubert 9 / Bartok

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 1
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 11
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 4
Handel: Messiah - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 14
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 3


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Handel/ Bartok / Schubert 8


Bach: Goldberg Variations - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 11
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 4
Handel: Messiah - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 14
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 3


----------



## Air

Schumann: Fantasie in C / Handel: Messiah / Schubert: Symphony No. 8

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 11
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 4
Handel: Messiah - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 14
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 3

For those of you who haven't heard Schumann's _Fantasie in C_ before, it is one of the most gorgeous solo piano works of all time:

1st movement - Durchaus fantastisch und leidenschaftlich vorzutragen; Im Legenden-Ton (incomplete excerpt)
2nd movement - Mäßig. Durchaus energisch
3rd movement - Langsam getragen. Durchweg leise zu halten. (pt. 1/2) - older recording
3rd movement - Langsam getragen. Durchweg leise zu halten. (pt. 2/2)


----------



## KenOC

After Air:

Beethovn Op. 111 / Shostakovich Violin Concerto / Ravel (sorry!)

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 13
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 4
Handel: Messiah - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 14
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 3


----------



## hespdelk

After KenOC:

Monteverdi / Shostakovich Violin Concerto / Schubert 9

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 13
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 4
Handel: Messiah - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 14
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 3 

Regarding the issue with Handel, I do regard him as one of the great composers and believe there are a number of his works that should be on the list.. picking the negative vote is always difficult as there hasn't yet been a piece on the list that I genuinely didn't think was worthy.. I've just never liked the Messiah that much personally (apart from a few of the big choral bits) which made it an easy out 

I'll leave off the Messiah for this round.. but this makes for a bit of a dishonest vote.. *goes off to mourn Schubert..*


----------



## wingracer

Hey air, I completely agree with you on the Scarlatti Sonatas, I was just thinking earlier that I might propose them for the list. I would be happy to help push them on the list if you want. But how would we do it? All of them in one shot or break it down somehow?


----------



## wingracer

After hespdelk

Handel / Bach / Haydn

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 13
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 4
Handel: Messiah - 16
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 13
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 3


----------



## Art Rock

After wingracer

Strauss/Faure/Handel


Bach: Goldberg Variations - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 13
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 5
Handel: Messiah - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 13
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 5


----------



## pjang23

After Art Rock:

Haydn / Bach / Brahms

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 13
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Handel: Messiah - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 15
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 5

@ OP: I've given some further thought to what this list means, and it is clearly not a list of favorites or of "greatest" works, seeing that people are starting to branch out to other composers rather than push another Beethoven quartet or Mahler symphony.

Rather, I think this list answers the following question: "What list of works provides the best representative experience of classical music?"

Suppose for some awkward hypothetical that Beethoven's symphonies are considered "objectively" the greatest of all symphonies. Then a list of the 5 "greatest" symphonies would look something like
1. Beethoven 9
2. Beethoven 7
3. Beethoven 5
4. Beethoven 3
5. Beethoven 6

Now compare it to say...
1. Beethoven 9
2. Mozart 41
3. Mahler 2
4. Brahms 4
5. Tchaikovsky 6

While not a "greatest" list, it is more representative of the experience of classical music, and I would rather hear the second list on radio than the first list. It is a balance between "greatness" and breadth.


----------



## Webernite

Strauss \ Bach \ Shostakovich Violin Concerto

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 13
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Handel: Messiah - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 15
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 7


----------



## science

after Webernite:

Haydn / Schubert 960 / Schubert 9

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 13
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Handel: Messiah - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 17
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 7


----------



## hespdelk

after science:

Shostakovich 5 / Prokofiev / Handel

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 13
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Handel: Messiah - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 17
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 7


----------



## tdc

After Hespdelk

Handel / Bartok / Schubert 8 

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 13
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Handel: Messiah - 16
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 17
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 7


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Schumann / Handel / Shostakovich VC 1 (Lo siento!)

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 13
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Handel: Messiah - 17
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 17
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 7

@pjang23

I personally don't think the first list you posted (the all-Beethoven list) is any better than the second list (with Beethoven, Mozart, Mahler, Brahms, and Tchaikovsky). Maybe I'm just a listener who is very keen on variety.


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Haydn / Schubert 9/ Bartok 

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 13
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Handel: Messiah - 17
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 19
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 7


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Verdi Otello / Handel / Prokofiev

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 13
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Handel: Messiah - 18
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 19
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 6
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 7
Verdi: Otello - 2


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Prokofiev / Shostakovich / Beethoven

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 12
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Handel: Messiah - 18
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 19
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 7
Verdi: Otello - 2

Russian haters...


----------



## Art Rock

Strauss / Berg - VC / Bach

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 12
Berg: Violin concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Handel: Messiah - 18
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 19
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 7
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 9
Verdi: Otello - 2


----------



## pjang23

Haydn / Shostakovich / Handel

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 12
Berg: Violin concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Handel: Messiah - 17
Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 21
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 9
Verdi: Otello - 2

@Air: The first list clearly isn't a better list (unless you REALLY love Beethoven) and was just an illustrative example. I think we are not picking necessarily the "greatest" of all works, but rather a list that can represent all that classical music has to offer. I'd expect that the latter would have much less duplication (we probably won't list every Beethoven quartet, and instead opt for more variety) and much more representation of other composers.


----------



## science

There was an illegal vote here....


----------



## science

My bad! I miscounted the hours...


----------



## tdc

After pjang23

Haydn / Bartok / Handel

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 12
Berg: Violin concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Handel: Messiah - 16
*Haydn: Symphony No. 104 - 23*
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 9
Verdi: Otello - 2

-I subbed a point from Handel this once just so I could get Haydn in.


----------



## tdc

Updated list of Recommended Works:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony #9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104

Updated Voting Board:

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 12
Berg: Violin concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Handel: Messiah - 16
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 8
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 9
Verdi: Otello - 2


----------



## KenOC

Op. 111 ++ / DSCH #5 + / Schumann -

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Handel: Messiah - 16
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 9
Verdi: Otello - 2

Feeling inferior as a "Junior Member," like a Junior G-man in the 1950s!


----------



## Art Rock

After KenOC
Struass/Faure/Handel

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 6
Handel: Messiah - 15
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 11
Verdi: Otello - 2


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Handel / Verdi / Prokofiev

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 6
Handel: Messiah - 17
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 11
Verdi: Otello - 3


----------



## pjang23

Handel / Bach / Brahms

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 11
Faure: Requiem - 6
Handel: Messiah - 19
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 11
Verdi: Otello - 3


----------



## science

after pjang23

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 6
Handel: Messiah - 19
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 11
Verdi: Otello - 3 

Brahms / Schubert 960 / Schubert 9


----------



## wingracer

after science

Handel / Bach / Straus

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 6
Handel: Messiah - 21
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 10
Verdi: Otello - 3 

Handel is in


----------



## science

Yes, it is! 

So here is our list of recommended works: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony #9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah

Updated Voting Board:

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 10
Verdi: Otello - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Wingracer

Schubert 9 / Schumann / Bartok

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 10
Verdi: Otello - 3


----------



## Webernite

Bach \ Strauss \ Faure

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 10
Verdi: Otello - 3


----------



## Art Rock

Strauss/Faure/Brahms


Bach: Goldberg Variations - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 12
Verdi: Otello - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Schubert 9 / Schumann / Bartok


Bach: Goldberg Variations - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 12
Verdi: Otello - 3


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Schumann / Schubert d.960 / Brahms

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 11
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 12
Verdi: Otello - 3


----------



## tdc

wingracer said:


> Handel is in


Nice job Wingracer. Thanks all who supported Handel!


----------



## tdc

corrected list:

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 1
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 11
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 12
Verdi: Otello - 3


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Bartok / Schubert D960/ Beethoven


Bach: Goldberg Variations - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 13
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 11
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 12
Verdi: Otello - 3


----------



## science

after tdc:

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 12
Verdi: Otello - 3 

Beethoven / Brahms / Schubert 9


----------



## Air

wingracer said:


> Hey air, I completely agree with you on the Scarlatti Sonatas, I was just thinking earlier that I might propose them for the list. I would be happy to help push them on the list if you want. But how would we do it? All of them in one shot or break it down somehow?


Hello wingracer,

I think the 555 sonatas are a too large body of works to propose as a single "set", so if we are to do so, we must pick a few select works that we feel are "the cream of the crop". This is a difficult task, and even more difficult as most of us only know about 10-30 sonatas in total.

To help this process, I've also created an Exploring the 555 Scarlatti Sonatas thread which I invite everyone here to participate in.

Simply sharing music is fine - in fact highly appreciated!


----------



## wingracer

Air said:


> Hello wingracer,
> 
> I think the 555 sonatas are a too large body of works to propose as a single "set", so if we are to do so, we must pick a few select works that we feel are "the cream of the crop". This is a difficult task, and even more difficult as most of us only know about 10-30 sonatas in total.
> 
> To help this process, I've also created an Exploring the 555 Scarlatti Sonatas thread which I invite everyone here to participate in.
> 
> Simply sharing music is fine - in fact highly appreciated!


Yeah, I think I have about 25 of them spread out over a few cd's and they are all wonderful. I have no idea how I would break them down so I defer to your (or whoever wants to put them on the list) judgment.


----------



## wingracer

After science

Schubert 960 / Bach / Strauss

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 11
Verdi: Otello - 3


----------



## Webernite

If it doesn't seem right to nominate all 555 Scarlatti sonatas, why not nominate his _Essercizi_, the first and most famous set he published? It's the collective name for sonatas K. 1 through K. 30, all of which are mature works, some of them quite well known.


----------



## Webernite

Strauss \ Bach \ Faure

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 13
Verdi: Otello - 3


----------



## science

Webernite said:


> If it doesn't seem right to nominate all 555 Scarlatti sonatas, why not nominate his _Essercizi_, the first and most famous set he published? It's the collective name for sonatas K. 1 through K. 30, all of which are mature works, some of them quite well known.


I think that's a great solution.


----------



## wingracer

Agreed, that would work perfectly.


----------



## mmsbls

After Webernite

Schubert 9 \ Schumann \ Bartok

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 13
Verdi: Otello - 3


----------



## wingracer

after mmsbls, just have to do it.

D. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas / Bach / strauss

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 12
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
D. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 12
Verdi: Otello - 3


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Schumann \ Scarlatti \ Schubert 9

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 12
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-K.30) - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 12
Verdi: Otello - 3


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Bartok/ Verdi / Schubert 9

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 12
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 12
Verdi: Otello - 4


----------



## science

after tdc:

Vivaldi / Beethoven / Schubert 9

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 12
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 16
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 12
Verdi: Otello - 4 
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2


----------



## Art Rock

After Science:

Strauss / Berg / Bach

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 16
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 14
Verdi: Otello - 4 
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2


----------



## KenOC

After Art Rock:

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 12
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 18
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 14
Verdi: Otello - 3
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2 

Beethoven ++ / Bach + / Verdi -


----------



## Lukecash12

After KenOC:

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 12
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 18
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 14
Verdi: Otello - 3
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2

Monterverdi Vespers ++ / Bach Goldberg Variations + / Shumann Fantasie in C

I would submit Bach's Motet No. 3 in E minor, _Jesu Meine Freude_, BWV 227.

German Text:

Jesu, meine Freude,
Meines Herzens Weide,
Jesu, meine Zier,
Ach wie lang, ach lange
Ist dem Herzen bange
Und verlangt nach dir!
Gottes Lamm, mein Bräutigam,
Außer dir soll mir auf Erden
Nichts sonst Liebers werden.

Es ist nun nichts
Verdammliches an denen,
die in Christo Jesu sind,
die nicht nach dem Fleische wandeln,
sondern nach dem Geist.
(Romans 8, V. 1)

Unter deinem Schirmen
Bin ich vor den Stürmen
Aller Feinde frei.
Laß den Satan wittern,
Laß den Feind erbittern,
Mir steht Jesus bei.
Ob es itzt gleich kracht und blitzt,
Ob gleich Sünd und Hölle schrecken:
Jesus will mich decken.

English Translation:

Jesus, my joy,
pasture of my heart,
Jesus, my adornment
ah how long, how long
is my heart filled with anxiety
and longing for you!
Lamb of God, my bridegroom,
apart from you on the earth
there is nothing dearer to me.

There is therefore now no
condemnation to them
who are in Christ Jesus,
who wander not after the flesh,
but after the Spirit.
(Romans 8, V. 1)

Beneath your protection
I am free from the attacks
of all my enemies.
Let Satan track me down,
let my enemy be exasperated --
Jesus stands by me.
Even if there is thunder and lightning,
even if sin and hell spread terror
Jesus will protect me.

Mozart based his choral arrangement and orchestration quite a bit off of works like this, having been a composer heavily bent towards german, english, and italian sacred works and opera. It's interesting to note that Mozart studied Bach and idolized him, while the very influences Bach had on Mozart surely started a germanic succession, proven by the fact that Beethoven called Mozart's Mass in C minor the golden standard (the mass in C minor having been heavily influence by Bach).


----------



## Webernite

I think it would be better to nominate Bach's _Motets_ as a whole (there are only six).

Strauss \ Schubert 9 \ Vivaldi

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 12
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 18
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 12
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 16
Verdi: Otello - 3
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 1


----------



## science

Lukecash12, all you have to do is vote for it (or them, if you follow Webernite's suggestion) with your next vote.


----------



## science

after Webernite:

Brahms / Schubert 960 / Schubert 9

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 12
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 18
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 16
Verdi: Otello - 3
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 1


----------



## Art Rock

after Science:

Strauss / Faure / Monteverdi

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 12
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 18
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 18
Verdi: Otello - 3
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 1


----------



## pjang23

After Art Rock:

Beethoven / Bach / Strauss

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 13
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 20
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 17
Verdi: Otello - 3
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23

After Art Rock:

Vivaldi / Schubert 9 / Prokofiev

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 13
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 20
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 17
Verdi: Otello - 3
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## tdc

corrected board: (Lukecash didnt add and subtract votes)


Bach: Goldberg Variations - 14
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 20
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 17
Verdi: Otello - 3
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bartok/ Scarlatti / Brahms

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 14
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 20
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 17
Verdi: Otello - 3
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## wingracer

after tdc

Scarlatti / Bach / Strauss

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 15
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 20
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 16
Verdi: Otello - 3
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## Air

After wingracer:

Schumann \ Scarlatti \ Beethoven

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 15
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 19
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 16
Verdi: Otello - 3
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## science

after Air:

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 15
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 19
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 16
Verdi: Otello - 3
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3 

Schubert 960 / Brahms / Schubert 9


----------



## Webernite

Strauss \ Verdi \ Beethoven

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 15
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 18
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 18
Verdi: Otello - 5
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Verdi / Bartok / Schubert 8

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 15
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 18
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 18
Verdi: Otello - 7
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Poppin' Fresh

Vivaldi / Schumann / Berg

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 15
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 18
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 18
Verdi: Otello - 7
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## tdc

corrected board:


Bach: Goldberg Variations - 15
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 18
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 18
Verdi: Otello - 6
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Bartok / Schumann / Beethoven

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 15
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 17
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 9
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 18
Verdi: Otello - 6
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## KenOC

After mmsbls

Beethoven / Shostakovich / Brahms

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 15
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 19
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 10
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 18
Verdi: Otello - 6
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## tdc

KenOC said:


> After mmsbls
> 
> Beethoven / Shostakovich / Brahms
> 
> Bach: Goldberg Variations - 15
> Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 9
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 19
> Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
> Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
> Faure: Requiem - 6
> Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
> Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
> D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 7
> Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
> Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
> Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
> Schumann: Fantasie in C - 14
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 10
> R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 18
> Verdi: Otello - 6
> Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


KenOC accidentally wrote 'after mmsbls' instead of 'after tdc', but the board they've posted is correct.


----------



## hespdelk

After KenOC

Shostakovich / Verdi / Faure

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 15
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 19
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 7
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 18
Verdi: Otello - 7
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## wingracer

after hespdelk

Scarlatti / Bach / Strauss

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 16
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 19
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 17
Verdi: Otello - 7
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## Art Rock

After wingracer

Strauss / Berg / Beethoven


Bach: Goldberg Variations - 16
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 18
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 19
Verdi: Otello - 7
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Schumann / Scarlatti / Beethoven

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 16
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 17
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 13
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 19
Verdi: Otello - 7
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## science

TDC - good eyes!


----------



## science

We've gone a long time without adding any recommendations. I'm glad everyone is staying patient! 

Art Rock, I'd like to make a deal with you, if possible. I'll support Strauss now with my +2 votes, and together we can surely get it selected as our next recommendation, if you'll support Brahms' piano quintet with your +2 votes after that. mmsbls owes me support of Brahms' quintet, so between the 3 of us we could have that quickly off the board as well. 

In return, I promise not to promote any works by Brhams until our list is in the 40s!


----------



## Art Rock

OK - even though I think there are several chamber works by Brahms stronger than the piano quintet, it is good enough for me to be included.


----------



## science

OK, we'll do the Four Last Songs and then the Piano Quintet. Just for my info, which of his chamber works would you favor relatively soon? Just among Brahms works, I would probably add the 1st symphony, and then the 1st piano trio, and then the second sextet. Of course there's a lot of other works by other composers to do in the meantime! 

Especially Shostakovich's 8th string quartet, which might become my main emphasis once I finally finish with the piano quintet!


----------



## science

after Air:

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 16
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 17
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 21
Verdi: Otello - 7
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5 

Strauss / Brahms / Schubert 9


----------



## pjang23

@Science: I was thinking at least Symphony No.1 and Piano Trio No.1 before the Piano Quintet, though since you've signaled your interest with those two, I'll let the quintet pass and help you out.

Strauss / Faure / Beethoven

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 16
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 16
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
*R.Strauss: Four Last Songs - 23*
Verdi: Otello - 7
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## Art Rock

That was quick.


----------



## Art Rock

science said:


> OK, we'll do the Four Last Songs and then the Piano Quintet. Just for my info, which of his chamber works would you favor relatively soon? Just among Brahms works, I would probably add the 1st symphony, and then the 1st piano trio, and then the second sextet. Of course there's a lot of other works by other composers to do in the meantime!
> 
> Especially Shostakovich's 8th string quartet, which might become my main emphasis once I finally finish with the piano quintet!


Clarinet sonata 1, String quintet 1, Piano Quartet 1, Piano Quartet 3, String Sextet 2 would all rank higher than the piano quintet for me.

I'd support you on Shostakovich' SQ8 as well.


----------



## science

Art Rock said:


> That was quick.


If there's cooperation, things can happen quickly.



Art Rock said:


> Clarinet sonata 1, String quintet 1, Piano Quartet 1, Piano Quartet 3, String Sextet 2 would all rank higher than the piano quintet for me.
> 
> I'd support you on Shostakovich' SQ8 as well.





pjang23 said:


> @Science: I was thinking at least Symphony No.1 and Piano Trio No.1 before the Piano Quintet, though since you've signaled your interest with those two, I'll let the quintet pass and help you out.


I'll keep these things in mind. I don't want to spark another anti-Brahms backlash, so after the piano quintet I'll push other things for awhile, but in the 40s or so I'll try to get to the 1st symphony, and then the piano trio #1 and the piano quartet #1.


----------



## science

So here is our list of recommended works (I'm loving this list): 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs

And here's the board:

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 16
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 16
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 14
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Verdi: Otello - 7
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## science

mmsbls, with Art Rock and pjang23 on board, it is definitely time to push Brahms' piano quintet! With the 4 of us pushing it, we'll definitely have it enshrined within a day.


----------



## Pieck

Havent voted in a long time.
Brahms Tchaikovsky VC Verdi

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 16
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 16
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 16
Faure: Requiem - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 6
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## Art Rock

Brahms / Faure / Beethoven

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 16
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 18
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 6
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## Webernite

Bach \ Verdi \ Vivaldi 

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 18
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 18
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 7
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## tdc

After Webernite:

Bartok/ Verdi / Beethoven

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 18
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 18
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 8
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## wingracer

After Webernite

Scarlatti / Bach / Brahms

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 17
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 7
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## wingracer

Corrected



Bach: Goldberg Variations - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 17
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 8
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## science

after wingracer: 

Brahms / Shostakovich SQ / Schubert 9

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 19
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K1-K30) - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 8
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## Air

After science:

Schumann / Scarlatti / Brahms

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 18
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 8
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Tchaikovsky/ Brahms / Berg

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 19
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 3
Verdi: Otello - 8
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4

@Science: I'll push the Brahms, but I wanted to make sure the Tchaikovsky VC remains on the board. It's one of my favorite pieces, and imho one of the greatest concertos written.


----------



## science

Ok, that's fine. With 4 of us, we'll get it done soon. Since Strauss' 4 Last Songs was enshrined, it's gained 5 points despite two people voting against it, so I think we'll get it done in this round of votes.


----------



## pjang23

Bach / Faure / Bartok

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 21
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 19
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 17
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 3
Verdi: Otello - 8
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4

To clarify, I will not actively suppress the quintet, but I will support the future Brahms works you suggested.


----------



## Pieck

Brahms Tchai Verdict

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 21
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 21
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 17
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 4
Verdi: Otello - 7
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## Pieck

pjang23 said:


> Bach / Faure / Bartok
> 
> To clarify, I will not actively suppress the quintet, but I will support the future Brahms works you suggested.


How about first cello sonata? or 2nd? or Clarinet Trio? or 1st PT? or 1st Clarinet sonata? or 2nd SQuintet? just say what


----------



## pjang23

Pieck said:


> How about first cello sonata? or 2nd? or Clarinet Trio? or 1st PT? or 1st Clarinet sonata? or 2nd SQuintet? just say what


I'll readily support any symphony (especially 3rd), orchestral/choral lieder (Nanie, Alto Rhapsody, Schicksalslied), PC1 or VC, PT1, Horn Trio, Sextet No.1, Violin Sonatas, or Piano Quartets. Maybe the other clarinet works (need refresher). For piano music, I'd support Op.116-119 (maybe as one group? If not, I would choose 118), and maybe Op.9, Op.18b or Op.79 though I cannot see these three coming before the Handel and Paganini variations.


----------



## tdc

After Pieck:

Bach/ Bartok / Brahms


Bach: Goldberg Variations - 23
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 20
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 17
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 4
Verdi: Otello - 7
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## Air

Schumann / Scarlatti / Brahms

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 17
Faure: Requiem - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 20
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 8
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4

Schumann was knocked down a point for no reason. So I added it back, plus another two points.


----------



## Art Rock

Brahms / Faure / Schumann


Bach: Goldberg Variations - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 19
Faure: Requiem - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 8
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## hespdelk

After Art Rock:

Shostakovich 5 / Verdi / Bach

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 18
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 14
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 19
Faure: Requiem - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 9
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## KenOC

After hespdelk: Op 111 ++ / DSCH 5 + / Vivaldi -


Bach: Goldberg Variations - 18
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 16
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 19
Faure: Requiem - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 9
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## wingracer

After KenOC

Scarlatti / Bach / Brahms

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 16
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 18
Faure: Requiem - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 9
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## science

after wingracer:

Brahms / Schubert D 960 / Schumann

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 16
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 20
Faure: Requiem - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 9
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## mmsbls

I believe there were several mistakes made earlier today. Air corrected the Schumann mistake but not the Faure mistake. Faure was voted for by pjang23 (9:52) but not credited so that should be 1 higher. There were several mistakes at (19:56). I believe the total below is correct, but someone should check this since there were several errors.

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 23
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 16
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 22
Faure: Requiem - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 4
Verdi: Otello - 8
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Science:

Tchaikovsky / Brahms / Shostakovich Sym 5

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 23
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 16
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 23
Faure: Requiem - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 6
Verdi: Otello - 8
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## science

I've double-checked, and I think mmsbls has the correct board.

Good eyes!


----------



## tdc

mmsbls said:


> I believe there were several mistakes made earlier today. Air corrected the Schumann mistake but not the Faure mistake. Faure was voted for by pjang23 (9:52) but not credited so that should be 1 higher. There were several mistakes at (19:56). I believe the total below is correct, but someone should check this since there were several errors.


I noticed many of these errors myself just checking back on this thread! Wow 

Good eyes.


----------



## Webernite

Bach \ Schumann \ Brahms

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 25
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 16
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 22
Faure: Requiem - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 6
Verdi: Otello - 8
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## science

Guys, I'm sorry that it is taking so many votes to get the Brahms in. The resistance is determined, and I overestimated our support. If you want to support other things, you won't offend me. 

Later, when it has a chance, I hope you'll help me with it again.


----------



## Webernite

I'm not opposed to the Brahms getting a place, but it and the _Goldberg Variations_ reached a impasse, and I decided to support Bach.


----------



## hespdelk

After Webernite:

Shostakovich 5 \ Verdi \ Bach

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 24
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 16
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 22
Faure: Requiem - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 6
Verdi: Otello - 9
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## science

Webernite, in that case, can I trade support for Bach now for support for Brahms later?


----------



## science

after hespdelk:

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 24
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 16
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 24
Faure: Requiem - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 8
Verdi: Otello - 9
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3 

Brahms / Tchaikovsky / Schumann


----------



## Art Rock

After science

Brahms/Faure/Schumann


Bach: Goldberg Variations - 24
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 16
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 26
Faure: Requiem - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 17
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 8
Verdi: Otello - 9
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Bach/ Bartok /Brahms

(I am in agreement w/ Webernite. Once Bach is in I won't vote against the Brahms.) 


Bach: Goldberg Variations - 26
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 16
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 25
Faure: Requiem - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 17
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 8
Verdi: Otello - 9
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## Air

Schumann: Fantasie in C / Mozart: Don Giovanni / Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 26
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 16
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 25
Faure: Requiem - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 7
Verdi: Otello - 9
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3

The struggle for Schumann is even tougher than the struggle for Brahms. I understand your pain.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Verdi / Berg / Brahms

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 26
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 16
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 24
Faure: Requiem - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 7
Verdi: Otello - 11
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## Pieck

Brahms Tchai Verdi

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 26
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 16
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 26
Faure: Requiem - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 8
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## pjang23

Bach / Beethoven / Brahms (Goldberg is one of my favorites)

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 28
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 17
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 25
Faure: Requiem - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 8
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## Webernite

Bach \ Schumann \ Brahms

Bach: Goldberg Variations - 30
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 17
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Quintet - 24
Faure: Requiem - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 20
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 8
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Webernite:

Bach \ Brahms \ Schumann

*Bach: Goldberg Variations - 32*
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 17
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
*Brahms: Piano Quintet - 25*
Faure: Requiem - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 8
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3

*Bach is in.*

What I really wanted to do was give one point to Bach. At that time Bach would have been 7 up on Brahms and Bach would have been in. Then I wanted to give 2 points to Brahms and subtract one from Schumann. That would have put Brahms 7 up on Schumann and put Brahms in as well. Finally Schumann would be in the lead and could get in much more quickly. Unfortunately, I think the votes are tallied all at once so my grand scheme only puts Bach in.


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Beethoven / Brahms / Schumann

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 19*
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
*Brahms: Piano Quintet - 26*
Faure: Requiem - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 8
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3

Brahms is in! Whew! Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## science

So here is our list of recommended works (I'm loving this list): 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet

And here's the board:

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 19
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Faure: Requiem - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 8
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## science

Air, I'm sorry - I won't vote against Schumann's fantasie anymore. I like that work, for sure.

mmsbls - Your vote was great. It's hard to get two in at once.


----------



## wingracer

after science 

Scarlatti / Tchai / Schumann 

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 19
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Faure: Requiem - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 17
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 9
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## Art Rock

Faure / Shostakovich SQ8 / Scarlatti

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 19
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Faure: Requiem - 11
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 8
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock:

Bach Double violin concerto / Mozart Symphony No. 40 / Prokofiev


Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 19
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Faure: Requiem - 11
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 8
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## Art Rock

Triple posted. Correct board is now:


Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 19
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Faure: Requiem - 11
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 17
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 9
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## Air

Schumann: Fantasie in C / Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time / Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 19
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Faure: Requiem - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 8
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3

Some random thoughts:

1) I'm going to push Schumann until it makes it (anyone with me?), and then the two operas on the list, Mozart's _Don Giovanni_ and Verdi's _Otello_.

2) A work by Handel that I prefer even to the _Messiah_ is the opera _Giulio Cesare_, which I will also try to add to the list in the near future.

3) The d.960 Piano Sonata should be the next Schubert work to make the list, and this list badly needs some more Schubert!

4) There's a lot of great post-WWII music too, such as the Messiaen I introduced as well as Ligeti, Carter, Boulez, Xenakis, Schnittke, Stockhausen, Part, Cage, Feldman, Gorecki, Penderecki, etc. I ask that people _think twice_ before they knock one of these off the list.

5) _Romeo and Juliet_ is not my favorite work by Prokofiev by a long shot, and it seems that it's not getting much support by others either. Would anyone rather push one of the piano concertos (2nd or 3rd), the Violin Concerto No. 1, _Alexander Nevsky_, one of the symphonies (No. 2, No. 5, or No. 6) or one of the piano sonatas (probably No. 7, but also No. 6 or No. 8)?


----------



## wingracer

never mind


----------



## Art Rock

Correct board is now:


Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 19
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Faure: Requiem - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 8
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## Art Rock

I think I have all the changes in my list....


----------



## tdc

^Art Rock's last board is correct



Air said:


> 5) _Romeo and Juliet_ is not my favorite work by Prokofiev by a long shot, and it seems that it's not getting much support by others either. Would anyone rather push one of the piano concertos (2nd or 3rd), the Violin Concerto No. 1, _Alexander Nevsky_, one of the symphonies (No. 2, No. 5, or No. 6) or one of the piano sonatas (probably No. 7, but also No. 6 or No. 8)?


I'm partial to the Prokofiev P.C.'s myself. I'll support either 2 or 3. I can't guarantee votes right away, but I wouldn't vote them off.


----------



## pjang23

Air said:


> 1) I'm going to push Schumann until it makes it (anyone with me?), and then the two operas on the list, Mozart's _Don Giovanni_ and Verdi's _Otello_.
> 
> 3) The d.960 Piano Sonata should be the next Schubert work to make the list, and this list badly needs some more Schubert!


I'll help with D.960 after Op.111 makes the list.  I also think the list could use more lieder. Anyone want to help with Schubert's Die schöne Müllerin and Schumann's Dichterliebe? I want to push those after D.960 and the Fantasie make the list. I'm also thinking of Schubert's Wanderer Fantasy.


----------



## KenOC

After Art Rock:

Op. 111 + / DCSH 5 + / Vivaldi -

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 21
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Faure: Requiem - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 8
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2


----------



## Air

pjang23 said:


> I'll help with D.960 after Op.111 makes the list.  I also think the list could use more lieder. Anyone want to help with Schubert's Die schöne Müllerin and Schumann's Dichterliebe? I want to push those after D.960 and the Fantasie make the list. I'm also thinking of Schubert's Wanderer Fantasy.


I definitely agree to help with both _Die schöne Müllerin_ and _Dichterliebe_. For Schubert, I'd go for the _Impromptus_ before the _Wanderer Fantasy_, but I'd like to see a second Schumann piano work on the list even before that.


----------



## science

TDC, do you mean BWV 1043?


----------



## science

Ok, I think my top priorities are

- Beethoven op. 111
- Mozart Don Giovanni
- Vivaldi Four Seasons
- Shostakovich SQ 8
- Verdi Otello
- Brahms Symphony 1
- Rimsky-Korsakov Scheherazade
- Chopin Nocturnes
- Bizet Carmen
- Debussy Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
- Debussy Preludes
- Rachmaninov Piano Concerto 2
- Brahms Piano Concerto 1
- Mozart Symphony 40
- Brahms Piano Trio 1
- Liszt Piano sonata B minor
- Szymanowski Stabat Mater
- Elgar Cello concerto
- Schubert D 960


----------



## hespdelk

After KenOC:

Shostakovich 5 / Prokofiev / Berg

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 2
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 21
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Faure: Requiem - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 8
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2


----------



## tdc

science said:


> TDC, do you mean BWV 1043?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Art Rock

For Prokofiev, I'd support Alexander Nevsky.
For Lieder, I would like to push for Mahler's Kindertotenlieder, but would support Schubert and Schumann.
For post WW-II, my highest priority would be Gorecki 3, but that is such a controversial piece that it will be hard to overcome the anticipated -1 votes.


----------



## Pieck

KenOC said:


> After Art Rock:
> 
> Op. 111 + / DCSH 5 + / Vivaldi -


If we're talking about Op. 111 Lets go for Brahms'


----------



## Pieck

Tchai Bach Don Go

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 21
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Faure: Requiem - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 10
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2


----------



## science

Eventually I would support Gorecki 3. First I'll support Messiaen's Quartet for the End of Time (during WWII) and Shostakovich's 8th SQ (post-war). 

I would also eventually support Reich's Music for 18 Musicians and Britten's War Requiem, both probably before Gorecki's 3rd.

Besides Shostakovich, other post-WWII stuff I'd support, but probably not before Gorecki's 3rd: Stockhausen's Stimmung, Berio's Sinfonia, Penderecki's Threnody for Hiroshima, Messiaen's Catalog of Birds, Bernstein's Age of Anxiety symphony, and if I can sneak it past the censors, West Side Story.


----------



## Air

@Pieck

NOOOOOOOO!!!!! YOU DRAGGED DON GIOVANNI TO HELLL!!!!!!!!! 

Oh well, no worries. I will add it on again next time I have a chance, if someone else does not do so already.

@Art Rock

I'm in for Gorecki. I don't think it's _that_ controversial - go ahead and nominate it and I'm sure we can outdo the opposition!

@Science

Just a warning that I'll censor West Side until we get some stuff in by Ligeti, Varese, Schnittke, Xenakis, Boulez, Carter, etc. in first! 

Thanks for your support for Messiaen.


----------



## KenOC

science said:


> I would also eventually support Reich's Music for 18 Musicians and Britten's War Requiem, both probably before Gorecki's 3rd.


Mr. Science, then why did you knock of Mr. Britten's most excellent War Requiem earlier?


----------



## science

KenOC said:


> Mr. Science, then why did you knock of Mr. Britten's most excellent War Requiem earlier?


Have to vote against something!

It'll be on there for sure, and near the top, but the question is when?


----------



## science

Air said:


> Varese


Ionization, any time you want.


----------



## Air

science said:


> Ionization, any time you want.


Hmm... I really wanted Déserts. But any of them, I guess. I love everything I've heard by Varese.


----------



## science

Air said:


> Hmm... I really wanted Déserts. But any of them, I guess. I love everything I've heard by Varese.


Oh, I don't know that one. Can't be of help to you.


----------



## tdc

Britten's War Requiem and Penderecki's St Luke Passion are two modernish works that should definetely be in the top 100 or much sooner imo...


----------



## Art Rock

Can we make a concentrated effort on the Britten first then? I would throw my 2 votes behind that until it is in.


----------



## pjang23

Air said:


> I definitely agree to help with both Die schöne Müllerin and Dichterliebe. For Schubert, I'd go for the Impromptus before the Wanderer Fantasy, but I'd like to see a second Schumann piano work on the list even before that.


I love the impromptus too and would definitely help you with that.



Pieck said:


> If we're talking about Op. 111 Lets go for Brahms'


I would be down for Op.120. Just gave them some good listens and love them!

I've narrowed my choices for the next Brahms to one of:
Alto Rhapsody Op.53 (No Brahms lieder yet)
Horn Trio Op.40
Clarinet Sonatas Op.120
Piano Trio No.1 Op.8

Any takers? Much as I love them (and I would still help with them), I'm hesitant in nominating another Brahms symphony or concerto due to the redundance factor, and I think any of the above would make more interesting choices.


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> Can we make a concentrated effort on the Britten first then? I would throw my 2 votes behind that until it is in.


I would agree to this - the full on 2 votes until its in - if we can get at least 2 others with us (maybe kenOC and science) - either way if it gets on the board I'll still back it up with some votes until its in.


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> I love the impromptus too and would definitely help you with that.
> 
> I would be down for Op.120. Just gave them some good listens and love them!
> 
> I've narrowed my choices for the next Brahms to one of:
> Alto Rhapsody Op.53 (No Brahms lieder yet)
> Horn Trio Op.40
> Clarinet Sonatas Op.120
> Piano Trio No.1 Op.8
> 
> Any takers? Much as I love them (and I would still help with them), I'm hesitant in nominating another Brahms symphony or concerto due to the redundance factor, and I think any of the above would make more interesting choices.


Of those, the piano trio is the top priority for me. I would help with that a lot.



tdc said:


> I would agree to this - the full on 2 votes until its in - if we can get at least 2 others with us (maybe kenOC and science) - either way if it gets on the board I'll still back it up with some votes until its in.


Sorry, I won't help much with that for at least 5 or 10 more selections. However, when the rest of you have it up toward the top of the list making a run at enshrinement, I'll pitch in.


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven / Schubert D960 / Shostakovich

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 23
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Faure: Requiem - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 10
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Don Giovanni / Beethoven / Shostakovich 5

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 24
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Faure: Requiem - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 3
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 10
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2


----------



## Pieck

pjang23 said:


> I would be down for Op.120. Just gave them some good listens and love them!
> 
> I've narrowed my choices for the next Brahms to one of:
> Alto Rhapsody Op.53 (No Brahms lieder yet)
> Horn Trio Op.40
> Clarinet Sonatas Op.120
> Piano Trio No.1 Op.8
> 
> Any takers? Much as I love them (and I would still help with them), I'm hesitant in nominating another Brahms symphony or concerto due to the redundance factor, and I think any of the above would make more interesting choices.


I love the Op. 120!! but I thought no one will join me on it. If you and I and I think that maybe Art Rock will join us we can get it in. and I think we should go for the Op. 8.
Also I think the cello sonatas should be in, the 3rd and 1st symphonies and other 3 conceri, the double in particular

Also, what would you, guys, say about Elgar cello concerto and Grieg cello sonata?


----------



## Art Rock

The clarinet sonatas are amongst the best in Brahms' chamber music. I'd support it. First I would like to see Faure, Britten and Shostakovich though, who have nothing in the list.


----------



## mmsbls

after science:

Mozart 40 / Tchaikovsky / Prokofiev

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 24
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Faure: Requiem - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 3
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 11
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2


----------



## Art Rock

After mmsbls

Britten WR / Faure / Mozart 40

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 3
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 24
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 11
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2


----------



## Pieck

Tchai Bach Don

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 24
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 13
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2


----------



## valadyr

I'll give my humble contribution:

Bartók V.C. 2 / Beethoven op. 111 / Tchaikovsky V.C.

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 25
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 12
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2

Doesn't op. 111 get in now? Have I done anything wrong?

By the way, I think a nice post-WWII piece to get in is Schnittke's Concerto Grosso no. 1; very passionate and exhilarating.

One last question... how many hours do I have to wait to vote again?


----------



## wingracer

Yep, beet is in again. And 9 hours


----------



## wingracer

after valadyr

Scarlatti / Bach / Shost 5

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 12
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2


----------



## tdc

corrected board: 

(Beethoven is not quite in yet b/c its only 6 points ahead of Schumann)

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 25
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 2
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 12
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2


----------



## tdc

After Wingracer: 

Mozart 40 / Bartok / Schubert 9

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 25
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 3
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 12
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2


----------



## Webernite

Beethoven \ Schumann \ Scarlatti

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 15
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 - 27*
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 3
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 20
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 12
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2


----------



## pjang23

Schubert D960 / DSCH 5 / Bartok

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 3
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 20
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 12
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2 

Great! So our next Brahms will be Op.120 and Op.8. I'll definitely help with Britten, Faure and Shostakovich.


----------



## Air

Schumann: Fantasie in C / Mozart: Don Giovanni / Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 3
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 22
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 11
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2

Let's see how long this takes.


----------



## tdc

Updated List of Recommended Works:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111

Voting Board:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 3
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 22
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 11
Verdi: Otello - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2


----------



## science

tdc, you are great!


----------



## science

Man, it's 2:30 am, and I can vote again in 34 minutes, but I have to work tomorrow so I'm going to bed anyway!


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Verdi / Berg / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 3
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 22
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 10
Verdi: Otello - 12
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 2


----------



## science

after Poppin' Fresh

Don Giovanni / Four Seasons / Shostakovich 5

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 3
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 4
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 22
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 10
Verdi: Otello - 12
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Tchaikovsky / Mozart 40 / Berg

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 3
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 4
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 22
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 12
Verdi: Otello - 12
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## Pieck

Tchai Bach Don

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 3
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 3
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Schumann: Fantasie in C - 22
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 14
Verdi: Otello - 12
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## Air

Schumann: Fantasie in C / Mozart: Don Giovanni / Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 3
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 4
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
*D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 17*
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
*Schumann: Fantasie in C - 24*
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 14
Verdi: Otello - 12
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3

:trp: Schumann is exalted! Thanks to everyone who helped.


----------



## tdc

Updated List of Recommended Works:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C


Updated Voting Board:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 3
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 4
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 14
Verdi: Otello - 12
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## tdc

After Air:


Scarlatti / Britten / Schubert 9 

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 15
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 4
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 14
Verdi: Otello - 12
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc:


Shostakovich 5 / Verdi / Bartok

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 4
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 14
Verdi: Otello - 13
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3 



Anyone up to support Shostakovich 5th? Its been close for a while now, needs a little help to go over the edge. I'm also up to support Quartet N.8 afterwords, and would like to see the Violin concerto n.1 come back at some point.


----------



## wingracer

I do like his fifth but really want to keep pushing Scarlatti. If he gets in first, I might help push him up.


----------



## wingracer

After hespdelk


Scarlatti / Bach / Shosh 5

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Faure: Requiem - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 4
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 14
Verdi: Otello - 13
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## science

Let's do the stats again:

Broken down by composer: 
6 - Beethoven
5 - Bach, Brahms
4 - Mozart
2 - Wagner, Mahler, Schubert, Schumann 
1 - Bruckner, Stravinsky, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Ravel, Mendelssohn, Chopin, Debussy, Haydn, Handel, Strauss


Broken down by period: 
Baroque: 6
Classical: 11
Romantic: 17
Modern: 5

Broken down by nationality: 
Austrian/German: 33
French: 2
Russian: 2
Czech: 1
Polish: 1

Broken down by genre (this is a bit arbitrary, I admit): 
Ballet: 2
Chamber music: 4
Choral: 5*
Concerti: 4
Keyboard: 7**
Opera: 3
Songs: 2
Symphony/Orchestral: 12***

* Excluding symphonies or ballets
** Including Bach's The Art of Fugue
*** Including Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## Art Rock

After Wingracer

Britten / Faure / Bach

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 13
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 4
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 14
Verdi: Otello - 13
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3


----------



## pjang23

Schubert D960 / Scarlatti / Bartok

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 13
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 4
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 14
Verdi: Otello - 13
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 3

I'll be helping out DSCH 5 eventually


----------



## science

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 13
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 14
Verdi: Otello - 13
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4

Don Giovanni / Four Seasons / Shostakovich 5


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 13
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 16
Verdi: Otello - 13
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4

Tch Bach Don

I'm going to add Brahms Op. 120 i.e clarinet sonatas together, is it a problem? and who's with me?


----------



## hespdelk

After Pieck:

Shostakovich 5 / Verdi / Britten

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 5
Faure: Requiem - 13
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 16
Verdi: Otello - 14
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## Webernite

D. 960 \ Don Giovanni \ Scarlatti

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 7
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 5
Faure: Requiem - 13
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 16
Verdi: Otello - 14
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## wingracer

After Webernite

Scarlatti / Bach / Schubert PS

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 5
Faure: Requiem - 13
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 2
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 23
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 16
Verdi: Otello - 14
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

science said:


> Broken down by nationality:
> Austrian/German: 33
> French: 2
> *Russian: 2*
> Czech: 1
> Polish: 1


That's pitiful. Come on guys!

Prokofiev/ *Shostakovich 10* / Bartok

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 5
Faure: Requiem - 13
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 23
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 16
Verdi: Otello - 14
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Huilunsoittaja:

Tchaikovsky / Mozart 40 / Britten

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Faure: Requiem - 13
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 6
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 23
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 18
Verdi: Otello - 14
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4

@Huilunsoittaja - If you want more Russian works, Tchaikovsky is now in second place.


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Scarlatti / Bach / Berg

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Faure: Requiem - 13
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 6
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
*D.Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30) - 25*
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 18
Verdi: Otello - 14
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4

(I listened to the Berg - I like it, I'll vote for it later but there are too many VC's on here right now as it is imo)


----------



## tdc

Updated List of Recommended Works:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. R. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)


Updated Voting Board: 


Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Faure: Requiem - 13
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 6
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 18
Verdi: Otello - 14
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## science

Wonderful. "Top 40."

Thanks to everyone who is participating!


----------



## Air

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 / Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Faure: Requiem - 13
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 17
Verdi: Otello - 14
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Dichterliebe / Schubert D960 / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Faure: Requiem - 13
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 16
Verdi: Otello - 14
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Verdi / Mozart Don Giovanni / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 4
Faure: Requiem - 13
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 15
Verdi: Otello - 16
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## Webernite

pjang23 and Poppin' Fresh posted at the same time...


----------



## Art Rock

After Poppin' Fresh

Britten/Faure/Verdi

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 14
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 16
Verdi: Otello - 13
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## Webernite

I _think_ this is the correct list:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 14
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 7
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 15
Verdi: Otello - 15
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## tdc

^ Webernite's list is correct.


----------



## valadyr

After Art Rock
Bartók / Shostakovich no. 5 / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 9
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 14
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 7
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 14
Verdi: Otello - 15
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## Pieck

What's the execution of Tchaikovsky?
Tchai Bach D. 960
Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 14
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 7
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 16
Verdi: Otello - 15
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 4


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Don Giovanni / Four Seasons / Shost 5

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 14
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 16
Verdi: Otello - 15
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## Josiah

Messiaen / Shost 5 / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 14
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 15
Verdi: Otello - 15
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## Air

Mozart: Don Giovanni / Ligeti: Études / Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 14
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 11
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 14
Verdi: Otello - 15
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Schubert D960 / Britten / Shos 5

(Im willing to help Shostakovich 5 get in after Schubert is in)

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: War Requiem - 7
Faure: Requiem - 14
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 11
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 14
Verdi: Otello - 15
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## Webernite

Don Giovanni \ D. 960 \ War Requiem

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 14
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 13
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 21
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 14
Verdi: Otello - 15
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## hespdelk

After Webernite:

Shostakovich 5 \ Verdi \ Britten

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: War Requiem - 5
Faure: Requiem - 14
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 13
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 21
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 14
Verdi: Otello - 16
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## wingracer

after hespdelk

Shostakovich 5 \ schubert d 960 / verdi

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: War Requiem - 5
Faure: Requiem - 14
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 13
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 14
Verdi: Otello - 15
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## wingracer

If someone gives a point to shosh 5 and not to verdi, that would put both schubert and shosh 5 7 points ahead of everyone else. Would that put both in at the same time?


----------



## tdc

wingracer said:


> If someone gives a point to shosh 5 and not to verdi, that would put both schubert and shosh 5 7 points ahead of everyone else. Would that put both in at the same time?


:lol:

Thats very clever. I don't think thats part of the rules though...how would you know which one to place first on the list?


----------



## KenOC

after wingracer

Shostakovich 5 / Britten / Verdi

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 14
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 13
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 2
*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 22*
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 23*
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 14
Verdi: Otello - 14
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5

I do believe...


----------



## Art Rock

I don't.... unless the rules change.

After KenOC

Faure/Britten/Mozart40

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: War Requiem - 7
Faure: Requiem - 16
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 13
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 14
Verdi: Otello - 14
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## KenOC

Referral to Mr Science: Can two (or more) works qualify based on a seven-point gap from the lowest-scoring to the next lowest?


----------



## tdc

^I guess the advantage to that would be we could more easily clear up the 'log jams' near the top, without having to 'down vote' one or more works, just to vote them back up again. Its an interesting idea.


----------



## science

No, in this one I made no ties. Sorry for the confusion, KenOC. I didn't like that aspect of the rules on the original. 

We have to choose whether we want Shostakovich's 5th or Schubert's D960 in first, so (unlike in the original version of this project) there will be no random last-vote changes in order.

Also, these rules are simpler. 

But it's working out; the "rate of enshrinement" here is a touch faster. (The other project has enshrined 31 works since this one started, which has enshrined 40.) 

As for the concern about voting down a work only to vote it back up, there is a challenge of using votes effectively, if you choose to worry about that. But the real point is that we collectively have to decide which work to recommend first. The work will win which has more people willing to use their votes to push it - and that's how I think it should be. 

Also, when the community makes our minds up about which to support, in a situation like this, we usually have two very quick enshrinements in a row. Because we have 3 times as many plus votes as minus votes, the winner will be voted up much faster than the loser is voted down; as long as the loser (we're only considering the top two works) has any supporters at all, it will probably not even lose points, though one of the works in 3rd place might gain on it a little. 

Nevertheless, if there is a movement to change the rules.... If we were going to do that, I'd want to insist on at least a 4 point gap between the "tied" works so that the order appears to be a product of our communal decision rather than of the whim of the last voter.


----------



## KenOC

I think you have the original tuned about right. But as for this one, gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## tdc

Honestly, it was an interesting idea, but I think science has put forth a good argument for keeping the rules as they are - and I agree. I personally think its less confusing the way weve been doing it, and seems to be working well.


----------



## Air

tdc said:


> Honestly, it was an interesting idea, but I think science has put forth a good argument for keeping the rules as they are - and I agree. I personally think its less confusing the way weve been doing it, and seems to be working well. (By the way which 'original' project are you guys referring to?)


Amazon Classical Music Community.

I'd say let's go for the Shostakovich 5 first, since that seems to have more support overall. Who's with me?


----------



## pjang23

I'll be good with that.

Shostakovich 5 / Schumann / Bartok

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Britten: War Requiem - 7
Faure: Requiem - 16
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 13
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 14
Verdi: Otello - 14
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart 40 / Tchaikovsky / Ligeti

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Britten: War Requiem - 7
Faure: Requiem - 16
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 13
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 15
Verdi: Otello - 14
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Britten: War Requiem - 7
Faure: Requiem - 16
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 15
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 4
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 15
Verdi: Otello - 14
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6 

Don Giovanni / Four Seasons / Schubert 9


----------



## hespdelk

after science:

Shostakovich 5 / Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet / Britten

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 16
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 15
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 15
Verdi: Otello - 14
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 16
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 14
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 17
Verdi: Otello - 14
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6 

Tchai Bach Don


----------



## Art Rock

After Pieck

Sho5/Faure/Moza DG

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 17
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 13
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 - 29*
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 17
Verdi: Otello - 14
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6


----------



## Webernite

D. 960 \ Don Giovanni \ Four Seasons 

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 17
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 14
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 17
Verdi: Otello - 14
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## tdc

Updated List of Recommended Works:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. R. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960


----------



## Art Rock

I think
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 - 24
is in as well.....


----------



## science

Ok, good eyes all.

I'm a little spooked that Art Rock used almost exactly the same words that I did...

Anyway, I think that worked out well - a good example. If a few works build up huge point counts without managing to be enshrined, then when one finally does get enshrined they fall like dominoes.

I think it might be analogous to building blocks piled too high or something like that. A kind of instability in the system accumulates, and eventually there's a chain of events.


----------



## tdc

^ Thanks Art Rock you're right, (I fixed it on my list). 

After Webernite:

Bartok/ Verdi / Tchaik

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 15
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 17
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 14
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 16
Verdi: Otello - 15
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## wingracer

After tdc

Bach / Schubert 9 / Faure

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 13
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 15
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 16
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 14
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 16
Verdi: Otello - 15
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## science

So it's a little late now that Tchaikovsky's violin concerto is on the cusp of enshrinement, but does anyone feel that his piano concerto #1 should be on there first? Or Beethoven's or Brahms' violin concertos? 

I really want to keep voting as I have been, but if I can get an alliance of 2-3 other people together to push one or some of those ASAP, to see if we can beat in the violin concerto, I'd be up for that. 

But I love Tchaikovsky's violin concerto, and if I can't get such an alliance together, I will be perfectly happy to have it be the next work enshrined. I certainly don't want to push it down. 

The logjam at 13-15 (7 works in there I think) is going to take awhile to clear up, so we might have time.


----------



## science

after wingracer:

Don Giovanni / Tchai VC / Faure

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 13
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 15
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 15
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 16
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 17
Verdi: Otello - 15
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## mmsbls

science said:


> So it's a little late now that Tchaikovsky's violin concerto is on the cusp of enshrinement, but does anyone feel that his piano concerto #1 should be on there first? Or Beethoven's or Brahms' violin concertos?


Actually there is significant voting against the Tchaikovsky violin concerto. I feel it's the greatest violin concerto (along with Brahms). It's actually my favorite Tchaikovsky work (some may say I have a slight bias as my wife is violinist). I do adore the Brahms VC and Beethoven's as well. And the Tchaikovsky Piano #1 is wonderful.

If it were up to me, I'd put Tchaikovsky VC in soon. I would be interested to know if others vote against it because they feel it's not worthy of such a high position or if there is some other reason (want works other than violin concertos, etc.).

Of the top works right now I would support:

Tchaikovsky VC
Bach Double
Mozart DG

in that order.

The other work I would like to see in very soon is Mozart 40.


----------



## mmsbls

after science:

Tchai VC / Mozart 40 / Bartok

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 13
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 15
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 16
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 19
Verdi: Otello - 15
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Verdi / Mozart Don Giovanni / Shostakovich 10

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 13
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 15
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 17
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 19
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## Art Rock

Willing to trade support by me for Tchaikovsky for subsequent support for Faure until they are both in. The only others on the board that I would like to vote for have 6 votes or less.


----------



## pjang23

Faure / Bach / Schubert 9

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 14
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 17
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 17
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 19
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## mmsbls

Art Rock said:


> Willing to trade support by me for Tchaikovsky for subsequent support for Faure until they are both in. The only others on the board that I would like to vote for have 6 votes or less.


The Faure Requiem is wonderful and deserving. I'm happy to get Tchaikovsky in and then push Faure.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*O well for DSCH. Another day...*

After pjang23:

Prokofiev R&J / Tchaikovsky VC / Bartok

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 14
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 17
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 17
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 20
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## Air

After Huilunsoittaja:

Mozart: Don Giovanni / Ligeti: Études / Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 14
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 17
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 19
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 19
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 15
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 17
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 18
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 21
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5 

Tchai Bach Don


----------



## wingracer

After Pieck

Bach / Schubert 9 / Faure

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 17
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 16
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 18
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 21
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 5


----------



## science

after wingracer:

Vivaldi / Don Gio / Ligeti

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 17
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 16
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 19
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 21
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 7


----------



## science

Art Rock, if Faure's Requiem doesn't make it in the next two or three spots, I will be willing to make a deal with you.


----------



## Art Rock

After Science

Tchai / Faure / Moz DG


Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 17
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 17
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 18
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 23
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 7


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Bach/ Mozart 40 / Shostakovich


Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Britten: War Requiem - 6
Faure: Requiem - 17
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 18
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 23
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 7


----------



## pjang23

Faure / Britten / Messiaen

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Britten: War Requiem - 7
Faure: Requiem - 19
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 18
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 23
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky / Mozart 40 / Bartok

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 7
Faure: Requiem - 19
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 18
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 25
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 7


----------



## Air

Mozart: Don Giovanni / Ligeti: Études / Vivaldi: Four Seasons

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 7
Faure: Requiem - 19
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 20
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 25
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6

*@science* I really want Ligeti and Messiaen to stay on the list, and in exchange for your support to not bump these down I'll promise to keep my hands off the Vivaldi. Sounds like a deal?


----------



## science

Air, I'm sorry man, but it's tough to find things to vote against on this list. Feel free to continue voting against Vivaldi, because I can't make that deal.


----------



## Art Rock

After Air:

Tchaikowsky / Faure / Moz DG

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 7
Faure: Requiem - 20
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 19
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
*Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Op. 35 - 27*
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6


----------



## mmsbls

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto is now in.

*Updated List of Recommended Works:*

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232)
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. R. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 
43. Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto

*Updated Voting List:*

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: War Requiem - 7
Faure: Requiem - 20
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 19
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Faure / Mozart 40 / Bartok

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Britten: War Requiem - 7
Faure: Requiem - 22
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 19
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6


----------



## pjang23

Faure / Britten / Bach (Sorry, I do love this work)

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 18
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Britten: War Requiem - 8
Faure: Requiem - 24
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 19
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6


----------



## Webernite

Don Giovanni \ Schubert 9 \ Bach 

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 17
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Britten: War Requiem - 8
Faure: Requiem - 24
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 21
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6


----------



## Pieck

Brahms cello sonata no. 1 Bach Mozart DG

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 8
Faure: Requiem - 24
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 18
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6


----------



## Trout

This thread has a nice format.

Faure/Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2/Verdi

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 8
*Faure: Requiem - 26*
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 18
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 16
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6

(I hope I did this correctly)

Edit: I did not see Pieck and Webernite vote so I changed the list accordingly.


----------



## tdc

.............


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> (I hope I did this correctly)


You certainly did, nice to have another voter!


----------



## tdc

After trout:

Britten/ Bartok/ Prokofiev R+J 

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 18
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 18
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 16
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6


----------



## science

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 18
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Faure: Requiem - 26
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 20
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 16
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6

I believe Pieck skipped some voters, so this is the correct list.


----------



## science

Here is my vote, and I'll enshrine Faure so we don't have to worry about that: 

Faure / Mozart Don Giovanni / Prokofiev 2

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 18
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Faure: Requiem - 28
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 21
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 16
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6


----------



## science

So here is the new, correct board (as far as I know): 

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 18
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 21
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 16
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Here is my vote, and I'll enshrine Faure so we don't have to worry about that:
> 
> Faure / Mozart Don Giovanni / Prokofiev 2
> 
> Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 18
> Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
> Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 2
> Britten: War Requiem - 10
> Faure: Requiem - 28
> Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
> Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
> Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
> Mozart: Don Giovanni - 21
> Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
> Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 7
> Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 - 1
> Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
> Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
> Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
> Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
> Verdi: Otello - 16
> Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6


I'm not sure if that list is 100%....who else voted against Prokofiev PC 2? (it should still be on there w/ 1 vote... I voted against Prokofiev R+J which should have 6 votes)


----------



## tdc

Corrected Board

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 18
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 21
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 16
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6


----------



## science

Yes, that is right. I think I miscounted your vote.

So the next voter can use the board tdc just posted.


----------



## tdc

Updated List of Recommended Works:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232)
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. R. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto 
44. Faure: Requiem


Voting Board:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 18
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 21
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 16
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6


----------



## hespdelk

Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet / Verdi / Britten


Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 18
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 21
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Verdi / Mozart Don Giovanni / Schubert 8

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 18
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 22
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 18
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6


----------



## Air

Mozart: Don Giovanni / Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 18
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Don Giovanni - 24
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 18
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 6


----------



## science

after Air:

*Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 18*
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
* Mozart: Don Giovanni - 25*
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
* Verdi: Otello - 18* 
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 8

Vivaldi / Don Giovanni / Schubert 9


----------



## science

Updated List of Recommended Works:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232)
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. R. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto 
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni


Voting Board:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 18
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 18 
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 8


----------



## science

Poppin' Fresh, I don't think you've made any deals with anybody! Anyway, I'd like to trade my immediate support of Verdi's Otello - a great, great work and it's about time Verdi made our list - for support at some future date of Vivaldi's Four Seasons.

My plan is to acquire 3 or 4 allies this way and then make a run with that.


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 / Bach / Verdi

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 19
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 1
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjacg23:

Bach / Mozart / Bartok

Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 21
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 1
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 8


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Poppin' Fresh, I don't think you've made any deals with anybody! Anyway, I'd like to trade my immediate support of Verdi's Otello - a great, great work and it's about time Verdi made our list - for support at some future date of Vivaldi's Four Seasons.
> 
> My plan is to acquire 3 or 4 allies this way and then make a run with that.


I would definetely help support Verdi and Vivaldi if I could get some support for Bartok in return, again though I think we need at least 3 of us for this. I know you like Bartok's vc and so does poppin fresh so hopefully the three of us could get those 3 pieces in.


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Bach/ Bartok / Verdi

*Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043) - 23*
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 1
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 16
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 8


----------



## tdc

Updated List of Recommended Works:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232)
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. R. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto 
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. J.S. Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043)


Updated Voting Board:


Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 1
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 10
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 16
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 8


----------



## science

tdc said:


> I would definetely help support Verdi and Vivaldi if I could get some support for Bartok in return, again though I think we need at least 3 of us for this. I know you like Bartok's vc and so does poppin fresh so hopefully the three of us could get those 3 pieces in.


Done!

If Verdi still has a significant lead but hasn't been enshrined, I will push him with my next vote. After that I will push Bartok's violin concerto with my +2 votes.

I will probably give some +1 votes to Vivaldi hoping to move him up or at least to counteract occasional negative votes, but I won't really start pushing him yet. The opposition to Vivaldi does not seem to be as strong as I'd anticipated though.


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Done!
> 
> If Verdi still has a significant lead but hasn't been enshrined, I will push him with my next vote. After that I will push Bartok's violin concerto with my +2 votes.
> 
> I will probably give some +1 votes to Vivaldi hoping to move him up or at least to counteract occasional negative votes, but I won't really start pushing him yet. The opposition to Vivaldi does not seem to be as strong as I'd anticipated though.


Awesome. Hopefully PF decides to join us too, but I will give my +2 to Verdi then Bartok then Vivaldi, in that order until they are all in.


----------



## Art Rock

Britten / Schubert 8 / Mozart 40

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 1
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 16
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 8


----------



## Webernite

Verdi \ Schubert 9 \ Britten

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 Op. 38 - 1
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 18
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 8


----------



## wingracer

After Webernite, time for some mighty five action

Mussorgsky Pictures at an exhibition / Borodin String Quartet #2 / Brahms Cello

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 2
Borodin SQ 2 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 - 1
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 18
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 8


----------



## Pieck

No!!!
oh well, there's still Op. 120
Brahms, Mussorgsky\Ravel (If I may add), Rach


Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 4
Borodin SQ 2 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Mussorgsky(\Ravel): Pictures at an Exhibition - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1
Verdi: Otello - 18
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 8


----------



## Art Rock

I think we need to clarify whether the Mussorsky is the piano version or the orchestrated version.


----------



## Trout

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2/Vivaldi/Shostakovich

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 4
Borodin SQ 2 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Mussorgsky(\Ravel): Pictures at an Exhibition - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Verdi: Otello - 18
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 9


----------



## pjang23

Brahms / Britten / Mozart

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin SQ 2 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 10
Mussorgsky(\Ravel): Pictures at an Exhibition - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Verdi: Otello - 18
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Rachmaninoff / Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin SQ 2 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 12
Mussorgsky(\Ravel): Pictures at an Exhibition - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Verdi: Otello - 18
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 9


----------



## Art Rock

After mmsbls

Britten / Brahms / Mozart


Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 11
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 7
Borodin SQ 2 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 14
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Mussorgsky(\Ravel): Pictures at an Exhibition - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Verdi: Otello - 18
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 9


----------



## wingracer

Art Rock said:


> I think we need to clarify whether the Mussorsky is the piano version or the orchestrated version.


Original piano.


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock:

Verdi / Bartok / Britten (sorry will try to avoid voting against in future)

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 7
Borodin SQ 2 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Mussorgsky(piano version): Pictures at an Exhibition - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
*Verdi: Otello - 20*
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 9


----------



## tdc

Updated List of Recommended Works:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232)
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. R. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 d.960 
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto 
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. J.S. Bach: Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043)
47. Verdi: Otello


Updated Voting board:

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 7
Borodin SQ 2 - 1
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Mussorgsky(piano version): Pictures at an Exhibition - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 9


----------



## wingracer

After Art Rock

Mussorgsky / Borodin / Brahms

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin: SQ #2 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Mussorgsky(piano version): Pictures at an Exhibition - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 9


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Bartok / Vivaldi / Brahms

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 5
Borodin: SQ #2 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Mussorgsky(piano version): Pictures at an Exhibition - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 10


----------



## Webernite

Schubert 9 \ Schumann \ Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 5
Borodin: SQ #2 - 2
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 2
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Mussorgsky(piano version): Pictures at an Exhibition - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 10


----------



## Pieck

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 7
Borodin: SQ #2 - 3
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 11
Mussorgsky(piano version): Pictures at an Exhibition - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 10 

Brahms Borodin Ligeti


----------



## mmsbls

After Pieck:

Mozart / Schubert 9 / Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 7
Borodin: SQ #2 - 3
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 13
Mussorgsky(piano version): Pictures at an Exhibition - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 10


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 7
Borodin: SQ #2 - 3
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 13
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 11

Bartok / Vivaldi / Schubert 9


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after science:

Prokofiev R &J / Mussorgsky / Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 7
Borodin: SQ #2 - 3
Britten: War Requiem - 13
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 13
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 11

Yay for Mussorgsky! But isn't the orchestral version so much cooler? I like the piano version nonetheless.


----------



## pjang23

Britten / Schumann / Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 7
Borodin: SQ #2 - 3
Britten: War Requiem - 15
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 13
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 11


----------



## tdc

After pjang

Bartok / Vivaldi / Schubert 9


Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 7
Borodin: SQ #2 - 3
Britten: War Requiem - 15
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 13
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 12


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc

Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet / Monteverdi / Britten


Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 7
Borodin: SQ #2 - 3
Britten: War Requiem - 14
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 13
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 12


----------



## Air

After hepsdelk

Varèse: Déserts / Handel: Giulio Cesare / Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op. 120

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin: SQ #2 - 3
Britten: War Requiem - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 13
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 12


----------



## Art Rock

After Air:

Britten / Brahms / Mozart40


Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 7
Borodin: SQ #2 - 3
Britten: War Requiem - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 12
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 12


----------



## wingracer

After Art Rock

Mussorgsky / Borodin / Brahms


Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin: SQ #2 - 4
Britten: War Requiem - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Ligeti: Études pour piano, bks. 1-3 - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 12
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 12


----------



## Pieck

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 8
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Britten: War Requiem - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 12
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 12 

Brahms Borodin Ligeti


----------



## Art Rock

After Pieck:

Britten / Brahms / Monteverdi


Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 9
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Britten: War Requiem - 18
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 12
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 12


----------



## pjang23

Britten / Schumann / Bartok

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 9
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
*Britten: War Requiem - 20*
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 12
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 12


----------



## Trout

Rachmaninoff/Vivaldi/Borodin

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 13
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 9
Borodin: SQ #2 - 4
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 12
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 13


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bartok / Vivaldi / Varese

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 9
Borodin: SQ #2 - 4
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 12
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 14


----------



## science

Here is our list of recommended works: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem


----------



## Webernite

Mozart \ Schubert 9 \ Vivaldi

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 9
Borodin: SQ #2 - 4
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 14
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 13


----------



## tdc

After Webernite:

Bartok / Vivaldi / Brahms


Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 8
Borodin: SQ #2 - 4
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 14
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Mozart / Schubert 9 / Messiaen

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 8
Borodin: SQ #2 - 4
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 16
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 14


----------



## wingracer

After mmsbls

Mussorgsky / Borodin / Brahms

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 7
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 16
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 14


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Bartok / Schumann / Brahms

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 19
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 16
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 14


----------



## Pieck

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 19
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 8
Borodin: SQ #2 - 6
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 16
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 14 

Brahms Borodin Messiaen


----------



## Webernite

I have a feeling Brahms would do better if you nominated a more substantial work.


----------



## science

Webernite said:


> I have a feeling Brahms would do better if you nominated a more substantial work.


I'll use this as an excuse to get us talking about future plans again. I'm committed to Bartok immediately, and then to Vivaldi. After that...

I plan to push Shostakovich's 8th string quartet, Rachman II, and if Mozart's 40th isn't in yet, I'd love to help it.

And then... Perhaps Brahms 1? Or Brahms Piano Trio 1, or Cello Sonata 1? Beethoven's PC 4? Chopin's Nocturnes? Scheherazade? Prelude to the afternoon of a faun? Elgar's cello concerto? Violin concertos by Brahms or Beethoven? Tchaikovsky PC 1? Liszt's sonata in B minor? Bach's violin partita 2? Carmen? Aida? Rigoletto? La Traviata? Figaro? Bartok's concerto for orchestra? Bach's Clavier Ubung III?

Makes me want to listen to music!


----------



## Pieck

science said:


> I'll use this as an excuse to get us talking about future plans again. I'm committed to Bartok immediately, and then to Vivaldi. After that...
> 
> I plan to push Shostakovich's 8th string quartet, Rachman II, and if Mozart's 40th isn't in yet, I'd love to help it.
> 
> And then... Perhaps *Brahms 1?* *Or Brahms Piano Trio 1, or Cello Sonata 1?* Beethoven's PC 4? Chopin's Nocturnes? *Scheherazade?* *Prelude to the afternoon of a faun?* *Elgar's cello concerto?** Violin concertos by Brahms or Beethoven?* *Tchaikovsky PC 1*? Liszt's sonata in B minor? Bach's violin partita 2? Carmen? Aida? Rigoletto? La Traviata? Figaro? *Bartok's concerto for orchestra?* Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier? Clavier Ubung III?


I'd love to help you with those. But also Der Todd und das Madchen and Brahms 3rd and 4th. what else, what else... I'd love it if Mendelssohn 6th was in but I think it's not very popular. Tcahikovsky's Op. 50 would be nice too and Brahms Clarinet Trio.


----------



## Pieck

@Webernite
Well, they are among my favourite works, so Im trying


----------



## Webernite

science said:


> I'll use this as an excuse to get us talking about future plans again. I'm committed to Bartok immediately, and then to Vivaldi. After that...
> 
> I plan to push Shostakovich's 8th string quartet, Rachman II, and if Mozart's 40th isn't in yet, I'd love to help it.
> 
> And then... Perhaps Brahms 1? Or Brahms Piano Trio 1, or Cello Sonata 1? Beethoven's PC 4? Chopin's Nocturnes? Scheherazade? Prelude to the afternoon of a faun? Elgar's cello concerto? Violin concertos by Brahms or Beethoven? Tchaikovsky PC 1? Liszt's sonata in B minor? Bach's violin partita 2? Carmen? Aida? Rigoletto? La Traviata? Figaro? Bartok's concerto for orchestra? Bach's Clavier Ubung III?


Regarding Brahms, I think the _Violin Concerto_ would probably be best option, but I'll happily support any of the symphonies. I'll also support Bach's _Clavier-Übung III_ (frankly a more important work than his _Double Violin Concerto_), but I doubt it will prove very popular.


----------



## Webernite

Pieck said:


> @Webernite
> Well, they are among my favourite works, so Im trying


I like them too. You should take a look at Schumann's Op. 73 for clarinet and piano, the most apparent model for Brahms's sonatas. Schumann also wrote something for oboe and piano, but I don't like oboes so much.


----------



## Air

Varèse: Déserts / Górecki: Symphony No. 3 / Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 19
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 7
Borodin: SQ #2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 1
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 16
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 14 

I'm surprised at the amount of opposition there is to post-WWII music here. I'm glad the War Requiem made the list, but I'd also like to see something a bit more progressive nominated - Messiaen, Ligeti, Varèse, and the such - without being almost instantly removed. I also wouldn't mind to see the Berg Violin Concerto again, or something else from the Second Viennese School.

@science 
Figaro was already nominated - our number 5 recommendation! 
I'd chip in for the Liszt sonata too, though I feel that there will probably be a good deal of opposition.


----------



## mmsbls

Presently I'd like to see Mozart 40, Schubert 9 (although there seems to be opposition here), Vivaldi, and Rachmaninoff get in.

For Brahms I would happily support the violin concerto or Symphony 1 or 3. Perhaps someone should review the posts on Brahms and pick the work most people would support.

@science: The only works on your list I would not likely support are Brahms Piano Trio 1 (only because I think there are much more substantial Brahms works not in yet) and Bartok. I think the Liszt and Bach Partita 2 (I love this!) would have trouble with others.


----------



## mmsbls

Air said:


> I'm surprised at the amount of opposition there is to post-WWII music here. I'm glad the War Requiem made the list, but I'd also like to see something a bit more progressive nominated - Messiaen, Ligeti, Varèse, and the such - without being almost instantly removed. I also wouldn't mind to see the Berg Violin Concerto again, or something else from the Second Viennese School.


I think the issue with modern works is that there is not consistent support for any one work such that there will be enough + votes before a few negative votes come along. Probably the best approach is to have people suggest modern works they would support and pick from the most popular. Without knowing that several people will support a "risky" work there's a reasonable chance it will be cut.

Gorecki Sym 3 is interesting. As far as I can tell, people either think it's hauntingly beautiful or dull and repetitive. I quite like it although I can see why others feel it's a lessor work.


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> I also wouldn't mind to see the Berg Violin Concerto again, or something else from the Second Viennese School.


As far as the Berg, when it goes back up there I definetely won't vote it off and would likely support it with some votes depending on the timing. What do you think of Webern's six orchestral pieces?


----------



## science

after Air:

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 21
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 7
Borodin: SQ #2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 1
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 16
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 15 

Bartok / Vivaldi / Varese


----------



## tdc

After science

Bartok/ Vivaldi / Brahms

*Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 - 23*
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin: SQ #2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 1
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 16
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 16


----------



## tdc

Updated List of Recommended Works:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2


Updated Voting Board

Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin: SQ #2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 1
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 16
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 16


----------



## science

Berg's violin concerto probably ought to be our first pick from the 2nd Viennese school. Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht is probably going to get in around the time that Strauss's tone poems do. Messiaen's Quartet for the End of Time should be on fairly soon, I'd guess. Reich's Music for 18 will get on, Riley's in C, late Stravinsky, Takemitsu, Penderecki, Varese - especially Ionization.

I've made a list, and there are at this time exactly 12 works I'll support with my votes before being willing to support any of those works with my votes.

- Brahms' Symphony #1
- Bizet's Carmen
- Debussy's Prelude ... faun
- Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto #1
- Bach's Violin Partita #2
- Verdi's Aida
- Verdi's Rigoletto
- Brahms' Piano Concerto #1
- Beethoven's Piano Concerto #4
- Ravel's Scheherazade
- Chopin's Nocturnes
- Elgar's Cello Concerto
- Brahms' Piano Trio #1

Haydn's Emperor string quartet and Szymanowski's Stabat Mater almost made the list as well.

Perhaps not progressive, but modern at least, works that I would support perhaps even in the top hundred are Villa-Lobos' Bachanalias Brazilias and Rodrigo's Concierto de Aranjuez. I'll try to push Albeniz and Granados relatively early as well. 

I really like the results so far, so I don't want to be critical, but the most unbalanced thing about our list to me is the German domination. It's gotten quite a bit better over the last ten picks, so perhaps we're moving beyond that. Secondly, I think we neglecting chamber music somewhat.


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Mozart / Schubert 9 / Monteverdi

Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin: SQ #2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 1
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 18
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 16


----------



## science

Here are our stats:

Broken down by composer: 
6 - Beethoven, Bach
5 - Mozart, Brahms
4 - 
3 - Schubert
2 - Wagner, Mahler, Schumann, Tchaikovsky 
1 - Bruckner, Stravinsky, Dvorak, Ravel, Mendelssohn, Chopin, Debussy, Haydn, Handel, Strauss, Scarlatti, Shostakovich, Faure, Verdi, Britten, Bartok 


Broken down by period: 
Baroque: 8
Classical: 12
Romantic: 21
Modern: 8


Broken down by nationality: 
Austrian/German: 36
Russian: 4
French: 3
Italian: 2
Czech: 1
British: 1 
Hungarian: 1
Polish: 1


Broken down by genre (this is a bit arbitrary, I admit): 
Ballet: 2
Chamber music: 4
Choral: 7*
Concerti: 7
Keyboard: 9**
Opera: 5
Songs: 2
Symphony/Orchestral: 13***

* Excluding symphonies or ballets
** Including Bach's The Art of Fugue
*** Including Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after mmsbls

Prokofiev R&J / Mussorgsky / Varese

Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin: SQ #2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 1
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 18
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 16


----------



## tdc

Webernite said:


> I'll also support Bach's _Clavier-Übung III_ (frankly a more important work than his _Double Violin Concerto_), but I doubt it will prove very popular.


Please explain your reasoning as to why you think Clavier-Ubung III is more deserving of a higher spot on the list than the double violin concerto. (Apart from it being a much more lengthy work).


----------



## Art Rock

After Huilunsoittaja

Gorecki / Schubert 8 / Schubert 9

Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin: SQ #2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 18
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 16


----------



## hespdelk

After Art Rock

Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet / Monteverdi / Borodin


Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 18
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 16


----------



## pjang23

Schumann / Prokofiev R&J / Vivaldi

Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 18
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 15


----------



## Pieck

Webernite said:


> I like them too. You should take a look at Schumann's Op. 73 for clarinet and piano, the most apparent model for Brahms's sonatas. *Schumann also wrote something for oboe and piano, but I don't like oboes so much*.


Oh the Romances... so beautiful. I'm playing the first one on these days (on a tenor recorder), really amazing.


----------



## science

I'm sorry.


----------



## Art Rock

Bartok is already in........


----------



## Webernite

Art Rock said:


> Bartok is already in........


I'll ignore science's vote.

Mozart 40 \ Schubert 9 \ Vivaldi

Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 20
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 14


----------



## Webernite

tdc said:


> Please explain your reasoning as to why you think Clavier-Ubung III is more deserving of a higher spot on the list than the double violin concerto. (Apart from it being a much more lengthy work).


This is almost like asking why the _Mass in B minor_ is deserving of a higher spot on the list than the _Double Violin Concerto_. Length does matter to some extent, especially when the work in question (_Clavier-Übung III_) is considerably longer than any of Mahler's symphonies. I'd also argue that compared with the _Double Violin Concerto_, it's been more influential (on Schumann, Mendelssohn and Brahms), that it's a more mature work, and that generally Bach put a lot more time and effort into it. It contains his only six-voice fugue for organ (BWV 686), his greatest chorale prelude (BWV 682), and one his most famous works, the _St. Anne_ Prelude and Fugue (BWV 552).

I know the organ is pretty unpopular (even more so than the harpsichord) and that most people don't "get" it. Both of these instruments suffer from being difficult to record properly because of their resonance, although even a good recording of _Clavier-Übung III_ will obviously be less accessible than the _Double Violin Concerto_. But I just don't think we should let personal taste and concern for accessibility completely override every other factor.


----------



## science

My bad - Webernite, thank you for ignoring my vote, and good eyes to Art Rock.

Here's a real vote, after Webernite:

Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin: SQ #2 - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
* Mozart: Symphony No. 40 - 22*
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
* Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 15
* Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Varèse: Déserts - 1
* Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 15*

Mozart / Vivaldi / Borodin


----------



## science

I think that's correct, and if so, then I think this is the new list of recommendations:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem 
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 

And this is the new board: 

Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin: SQ #2 - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 15


----------



## science

Webernite said:


> This is almost like asking why the _Mass in B minor_ is deserving of a higher spot on the list than the _Double Violin Concerto_. Length does matter to some extent, especially when the work in question (_Clavier-Übung III_) is considerably longer than any of Mahler's symphonies. I'd also argue that compared with the _Double Violin Concerto_, it's been more influential (on Schumann, Mendelssohn and Brahms), that it's a more mature work, and that generally Bach put a lot more time and effort into it. It contains his only six-voice fugue for organ (BWV 686), his greatest chorale prelude (BWV 682), and one his most famous works, the _St. Anne_ Prelude and Fugue (BWV 552).
> 
> I know the organ is pretty unpopular (even more so than the harpsichord) and that most people don't "get" it. Both of these instruments suffer from being difficult to record properly because of their resonance, although even a good recording of _Clavier-Übung III_ will obviously be less accessible than the _Double Violin Concerto_. But I just don't think we should let personal taste and concern for accessibility completely override every other factor.


Clavier Ubung III vs. Orgelbuchlein?


----------



## Webernite

The _Orgelbüchlein_ is charming (from what I've heard of it) and fairly important in the history of organ music, but it's an unfinished early work. I can't see any reason to put it above _Clavier-Übung III_...


----------



## Art Rock

After Science:

Gorecki / Mahler Symphony 9 / Monteverdi


Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin: SQ #2 - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Mahler: Symphony 9 - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Vivaldi / Schubert 9 / Monteverdi


Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin: SQ #2 - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Mahler: Symphony 9 - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 17


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After mmsbls:

Prokofiev / Mussorgsky / Vivaldi


Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 6
Borodin: SQ #2 - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Mahler: Symphony 9 - 1
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 16

I only vote against Vivaldi to help Prokofiev get along  Otherwise, it's good.


----------



## tdc

After Huilin....

Vivaldi / Schubert 9 / Brahms (Brahms is still very over represented on this list imo compared to Schubert and Schumann)


Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 5
Borodin: SQ #2 - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Mahler: Symphony 9 - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 18


----------



## tdc

Webernite said:


> This is almost like asking why the _Mass in B minor_ is deserving of a higher spot on the list than the _Double Violin Concerto_. Length does matter to some extent, especially when the work in question (_Clavier-Übung III_) is considerably longer than any of Mahler's symphonies. I'd also argue that compared with the _Double Violin Concerto_, it's been more influential (on Schumann, Mendelssohn and Brahms), that it's a more mature work, and that generally Bach put a lot more time and effort into it. It contains his only six-voice fugue for organ (BWV 686), his greatest chorale prelude (BWV 682), and one his most famous works, the _St. Anne_ Prelude and Fugue (BWV 552).
> 
> I know the organ is pretty unpopular (even more so than the harpsichord) and that most people don't "get" it. Both of these instruments suffer from being difficult to record properly because of their resonance, although even a good recording of _Clavier-Übung III_ will obviously be less accessible than the _Double Violin Concerto_. But I just don't think we should let personal taste and concern for accessibility completely override every other factor.


That is definetely not the same as asking why the Mass in B is more deserving. The Mass in B and St Matthews Passion are widely accepted as Bach's two greatest works. The Clavier Ubung III while undoubtedly a great work, does not hold the same universal standing. You would be hard pressed to find material from the CU III on any Bach 'greatest hits' recording where excerpts from the Mass in B minor, St Matthews Passion, Passacaglia and Fugue in C Minor, Goldberg Variations, Well Tempered Clavier, Orchestral Suites etc etc AND the Double Violin Concerto (among many other works) consistently do make such recordings, are very universally popular and accessible to a wide range of people whether they are classical music fanatics or not. 
Accesibility may not be as important to you, but was described as _part_ of the criteria initially for voting on works on this list.

Secondly, while I admire your dedication to the epic works, it has also become apparent to me you also are simply letting YOUR personal taste cloud your judgement when suggesting the organ works are more worthy. On many occassions you have made comments suggesting Bach's concertos aren't as 'weighty' as his other works, or that Vivaldi's four seasons concertos are just not good enough for you to support. Well thats fine, but if you are suggesting personal taste doesn't factor into your decisions that is just non sense. I think you are in fact letting your personal taste factor in here just as much as I am. Again I am not trying to say the CU III is undeserving, - I would support it - I just think your holier than now speech about no one else getting the genius of his organ works, well what do you think his double violin concerto is - pop music?

"The Concerto for 2 Violins, Strings and Continuo in D Minor, BWV 1043, also known as the Double Violin Concerto, is perhaps one of the most famous works by J. S. Bach and *considered among the best examples of the work of the late Baroque period*."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concerto_for_Two_Violins_(Bach)

Read that last sentence over again. It does not just say it is one of Bach's best works, or even one of the best violin concertos, it says it is one of the best examples of works from the late baroque period - period. Sure its just wikipedia, but a pretty bold statement nontheless.

In my opinion the Double Violin Concerto is as deserving of such a high spot as many of his other wrks when all factors are taken into consideration, for this list. The exact work chosen is more a matter of personal taste, than let the votes speak for themselves.

In the future you can easily gain support (from me at least) for Bach works by simply listing their merits more so than implying you have superior tastes in Bach music.


----------



## science

The primary benefit of having multiple participants is that end result (the list) reflects a diversity of tastes. It'll be better that both Clavier Ubung III and BWV 1043 are on the list - and some of Air's "progressive" favorites, and Brahms' clarinet sonatas, and so on.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique / Schumann / Brahms

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 2
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 4
Borodin: SQ #2 - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Mahler: Symphony 9 - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 18


----------



## Webernite

tdc said:


> That is definetely not the same as asking why the Mass in B is more deserving. The Mass in B and St Matthews Passion are widely accepted as Bach's two greatest works. The Clavier Ubung III while undoubtedly a great work, does not hold the same universal standing. You would be hard pressed to find material from the CU III on any Bach 'greatest hits' recording where excerpts from the Mass in B minor, St Matthews Passion, Passacaglia and Fugue in C Minor, Goldberg Variations, Well Tempered Clavier, Orchestral Suites etc etc AND the Double Violin Concerto (among many other works) consistently do make such recordings, are very universally popular and accessible to a wide range of people whether they are classical music fanatics or not.
> Accesibility may not be as important to you, but was described as _part_ of the criteria initially for voting on works on this list.
> 
> Secondly, while I admire your dedication to the epic works, it has also become apparent to me you also are simply letting YOUR personal taste cloud your judgement when suggesting the organ works are more worthy. On many occassions you have made comments suggesting Bach's concertos aren't as 'weighty' as his other works, or that Vivaldi's four seasons concertos are just not good enough for you to support. Well thats fine, but if you are suggesting personal taste doesn't factor into your decisions that is just non sense. I think you are in fact letting your personal taste factor in here just as much as I am. Again I am not trying to say the CU III is undeserving, - I would support it - I just think your holier than now speech about no one else getting the genius of his organ works, well what do you think his double violin concerto is - pop music?
> 
> "The Concerto for 2 Violins, Strings and Continuo in D Minor, BWV 1043, also known as the Double Violin Concerto, is perhaps one of the most famous works by J. S. Bach and *considered among the best examples of the work of the late Baroque period*."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concerto_for_Two_Violins_(Bach)
> 
> Read that last sentence over again. It does not just say it is one of Bach's best works, or even one of the best violin concertos, it says it is one of the best examples of works from the late baroque period - period. Sure its just wikipedia, but a pretty bold statement nontheless.
> 
> In my opinion the Double Violin Concerto is as deserving of such a high spot as many of his other wrks when all factors are taken into consideration, for this list. The exact work chosen is more a matter of personal taste, than let the votes speak for themselves.
> 
> In the future you can easily gain support (from me at least) for Bach works by simply listing their merits more so than implying you have superior tastes in Bach music.


If I've come across as "holier than thou," I apologize sincerely. That wasn't my intention. I have had as much difficulty "getting" the organ and the harpsichord as anybody else, believe me. Secondly, I didn't mean to disparage Bach's concertos, which I love and respect and have repeatedly voted for in the Top 100 Keyboard Concerti poll. But I still stand by my opinion (widely shared by critics old and new) that the concertos are not as "weighty" or important as works like the _Mass in B minor_, the _St Matthew Passion_, the _St John Passion_, the _Well-Tempered Clavier_, the _Art of Fugue_ and (yes) _Clavier-Übung III_.

I'm not sure whether it's true, as you say, that parts of the _Mass in B minor_ are frequently included in Bach Greatest Hits albums; but you are right in saying that the _Mass_ has a universal standing and recognition that _Clavier-Übung III_ has never achieved. Nevetheless, most of the arguments in favor of the one also apply to the other, because _Clavier-Übung III_ is in many ways a _Mass in B minor_ for solo organ. Both works are extremely long (they actually have the same number of movements), both are designed to show off Bach's mastery of every possible style (ancient, _galante_, French, Italian, etc.), and both push his ability as an intellectual composer to the limit. I think it's the last point that really matters. It's not just that _Clavier-Übung III_ is larger in scope than the _Double Violin Concerto_, it's that this work, like the _Mass in B minor_, at times reaches a degree of sophistication and depth that wasn't reached again until the early 20th century. That can't be said about _any_ of the concertos.

So, for all the _Double Violin Concerto_'s beauty and popular appeal, and as much as I like it personally (and I _do_ like it), I'll continue to believe that it isn't as important as _Clavier-Übung III_, in much the same way that the preludes from the _Well-Tempered Clavier_ are not as important as the fugues.

Edit: If you're angry at me because of the mean remark I made about Vivaldi a while ago, I apologize for that too.


----------



## tdc

Webernite said:


> If I've come across as "holier than thou," I apologize sincerely. That wasn't my intention. I have had as much difficulty "getting" the organ and the harpsichord as anybody else, believe me. Secondly, I didn't mean to disparage Bach's concertos, which I love and respect and have repeatedly voted for in the Top 100 Keyboard Concerti poll. But I still stand by my opinion (widely shared by critics old and new) that the concertos are not as "weighty" or important as works like the _Mass in B minor_, the _St Matthew Passion_, the _St John Passion_, the _Well-Tempered Clavier_, the _Art of Fugue_ and (yes) _Clavier-Übung III_.
> 
> I'm not sure whether it's true, as you say, that parts of the _Mass in B minor_ are frequently included in Bach Greatest Hits albums; but you are right in saying that the _Mass_ has a universal standing and recognition that _Clavier-Übung III_ has never achieved. Nevetheless, most of the arguments in favor of the one also apply to the other, because _Clavier-Übung III_ is in many ways a _Mass in B minor_ for solo organ. Both works are extremely long (they actually have the same number of movements), both are designed to show off Bach's mastery of every possible style (ancient, _galante_, French, Italian, etc.), and both push his ability as an intellectual composer to the limit. I think it's the last point that really matters. It's not just that _Clavier-Übung III_ is larger in scope than the _Double Violin Concerto_, it's that this work, like the _Mass in B minor_, at times reaches a degree of sophistication and depth that wasn't reached again until the early 20th century. That can't be said about _any_ of the concertos.
> 
> So, for all the _Double Violin Concerto_'s beauty and popular appeal, and as much as I like it personally (and I _do_ like it), I'll continue to believe that it isn't as important as _Clavier-Übung III_, in much the same way that the preludes from the _Well-Tempered Clavier_ are not as important as the fugues.


You make some very good points, if one was approaching the list from a 'what are the most important classical works' type of outlook I would tend to agree with your stance. However with the way this list is working there are other factors to be considered - such as what things have a lot of popular appeal today. Again in no way does this mean that I think the double violin concerto is better than the clavier ubung III. I think you've made a very strong argument. However, for this list I think my nominating the double concerto was a valid nomination because A - Bach already had five works nominated ahead of it - and B - This project is unique because we are not just ranking the works of one artist, we are ranking the works of many. Some compromises will inevitably need to be made. Is the Clarinet Quintet Brahms most important/largest/epic/ all encompassing work? No. Yet its popular and there it is at #3. From this perspective Bach's double violin concerto doesn't really seem out of place to me on this list ahead of some of his larger works.


----------



## Webernite

tdc said:


> You make some very good points, if one was approaching the list from a 'what are the most important classical works' type of outlook I would tend to agree with your stance. However with the way this list is working there are other factors to be considered - such as what things have a lot of popular appeal today. Again in no way does this mean that I think the double violin concerto is better than the clavier ubung III. I think you've made a very strong argument. However, for this list I think my nominating the double concerto was a valid nomination because A - Bach already had five works nominated ahead of it - and B - This project is unique because we are not just ranking the works of one artist, we are ranking the works of many. Some compromises will inevitably need to be made. Is the Clarinet Quintet Brahms most important/largest/epic/ all encompassing work? No. Yet its popular and there it is at #3. From this perspective Bach's double violin concerto doesn't really seem out of place to me on this list ahead of some of his larger works.


Well, you're probably right there. The point you make about the _Clarinet Quintet_ is a good one. Keep in mind, I didn't actively vote against the _Double Violin Concerto_, although I didn't vote for it either.


----------



## Pieck

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 2
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 Op. 8 (Revised) - 2
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Mahler: Symphony 9 - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 18 

Damn guys what's the execution of Brahms?!
I'll try the Op. 8
Brahms Op. 8 Borodin Varese


----------



## Webernite

I take it you mean the revised version of Op. 8?


----------



## Pieck

of course :tiphat:


----------



## mmsbls

Pieck said:


> Damn guys what's the execution of Brahms?!
> I'll try the Op. 8


Looking at past posts I think you'd have much better success with an orchestral work such as Sym 1 or 3 or the violin concerto. If you are really intent on a chamber work, you may have a difficult road ahead. I love Brahms, but I would not support another chamber work at this time. I would not vote against it either.


----------



## pjang23

@Pieck: I think it's because they expect to see Brahms' more famous/significant works first (particularly Symphony No.1 and Violin Concerto) and because Brahms is already doing pretty well. I nominated the clarinet sonatas because I thought the symphony and VC fields were quite crowded (not to mention that Brahms already has a symphony and concerto in the list), and that the clarinet sonatas would make a more interesting contribution to the list, which is relatively lacking in chamber music.

I'll help push the chamber works later on when other composers have caught up.


----------



## Webernite

Schubert 9 \ Schumann \ Vivaldi

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 2
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 Op. 8 (Revised) - 2
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Mahler: Symphony 9 - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 17


----------



## pjang23

Schumann / Berlioz / Vivaldi

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 Op. 8 (Revised) - 2
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 1
Mahler: Symphony 9 - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 16


----------



## Air

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Handel: Giulio Cesare / Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op. 120

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 Op. 8 (revised) - 2
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 16


----------



## Trout

Vivaldi/Beethoven: Emperor Concerto (probably going to get removed)/Brahms Clarinet

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 Op. 8 (revised) - 2
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Vivaldi / Beethoven / Monteverdi

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 Op. 8 (revised) - 2
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 20


----------



## wingracer

After mmsbls

Mussorgsky / Borodin / Brahms op 120

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 Op. 8 (revised) - 2
Borodin: SQ #2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 20


----------



## tdc

pjang23 said:


> @Pieck: I think it's because they expect to see Brahms' more famous/significant works first (particularly Symphony No.1 and Violin Concerto) and because Brahms is already doing pretty well. I nominated the clarinet sonatas because I thought the symphony and VC fields were quite crowded (not to mention that Brahms already has a symphony and concerto in the list), and that the clarinet sonatas would make a more interesting contribution to the list, which is relatively lacking in chamber music.
> 
> I'll help push the chamber works later on when other composers have caught up.


Personally, I'll vote against pretty much _anything_ Brahms that goes up for a while until some other composers catch him on our list. He has as many works as Schubert an Schumann combined right now (!). Realistically by most lists and universal standards I think its fair to say that Brahms was perhaps a bit better than Schumann as a composer, and a bit under Schubert, so right in between those two. By that logic when Schubert and Schumann have close to or around twice as many works combined as Brahms has, I'll start to support Brahms again. So he has got a long ways to go. Sorry its nothing against you or Brahms just my personal opinion.


----------



## Pieck

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 Op. 8 (revised) - 4
Borodin: SQ #2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Schubert: Death and the Maiden - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 20 

Brahms 8 Schubert Death and the maiden Górecki


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 Op. 8 (revised) - 4
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Schubert: Death and the Maiden - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 22

Vivaldi / Shostakovich / Borodin


----------



## Art Rock

After Science

Gorecki / Mahler / Beethoven


Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 Op. 8 (revised) - 4
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Schubert: Death and the Maiden - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 22


----------



## hespdelk

After Art Rock

Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet / Vivaldi / Prokofiev concerto


Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 Op. 8 (revised) - 4
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Schubert: Death and the Maiden - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 1
Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 23


PS.
The current list is so difficult to choose from for the negative vote..


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk

Vivaldi / Schubert 9 / Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 Op. 8 (revised) - 4
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 18
Schubert: Death and the Maiden - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 1
*Vivaldi: Four Seasons - 25*


----------



## tdc

Updated List of Recommended Works:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem 
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons Concerti


Updated Voting Board:



Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 3
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 Op. 8 (revised) - 4
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 18
Schubert: Death and the Maiden - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 1


----------



## science

OK! Tough choices on the list now. I'd like to push Brahms PT, but there is a good argument for diversity at the moment, so I think I'm going to help the Russians make a run: Prokofiev, Mussorgsky, Rachmaninov, Shostakovich. As the Russians run, when I have votes to spare I'll help out Brahms PT. Gorecki will be up there at some point, and I'll help to push it when it's ready. 

Glad to see Berlioz on the list, and Mahler 9. Why isn't Mahler 4 so popular these days? 

As for Bach, I've been persuaded to prioritize Clavier Ubung III higher than I'd thought. For me, Cantata #83 comes first, as it is a work that I love, and then BWV 1060 is a favorite. Let me give Clavier Ubung a few listens this week and consider how far I could move it up. Of course, you don't need my help to push it!

I have two pot-stirring questions, though:

- Beethoven's PC 5 vs. Beethoven's PC 4 vs. Brahms PC 1 vs. Tchaikovsky PC 1?
- Schubert 9 vs. Brahms 1?


----------



## Art Rock

I'd support Mahler 4, before or after the 9th.

Beethoven's PC 5 vs. Beethoven's PC 4 vs. Brahms PC 1 vs. Tchaikovsky PC 1? No urgency from my side for either. For Beethoven I prefer PC 3 anyway.

Schubert 9 vs. Brahms 1? Brahms, definitely. Schubert 9's relative popularity is another mystery to me. I would much more prefer Schubert 8 than one of these two, though.

As much as I love Brahms, I will not support any of his works right now ahead of several composers who are not on the list or have only one work on the list. For the same reason, I am not supporting Bach, Mozart or Beethoven, although the cello suites, the clarinet concerto and the pastoral symphony would make that decision difficult......


----------



## pjang23

Schumann / Berlioz / Schubert 9

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 4
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 Op. 8 (revised) - 4
Borodin: SQ #2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Schubert: Death and the Maiden - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 - 1


----------



## Air

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Handel: Giulio Cesare / Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 6
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 1


----------



## Pieck

science said:


> I have two pot-stirring questions, though:
> 
> - Beethoven's PC 5 vs. Beethoven's PC 4 vs. Brahms PC 1 vs. Tchaikovsky PC 1?
> - Schubert 9 vs. Brahms 1?


The right halves


----------



## science

after Air:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 6
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 16
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 2

Tchaikovsky / Shostakovich / Schubert 9


----------



## Webernite

Schubert 9 \ Handel \ Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 6
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 18
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 2


----------



## Art Rock

After Webernite

Gorecki / Mahler / Beethoven

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 8
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 18
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock

Schubert 9 / Rachmoninoff / Monteverdi

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 8
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 1
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 2



science said:


> I have two pot-stirring questions, though:
> 
> - Beethoven's PC 5 vs. Beethoven's PC 4 vs. Brahms PC 1 vs. Tchaikovsky PC 1?
> - Schubert 9 vs. Brahms 1?


All of these are wonderful pieces that I would support. I'd prefer:
Beethoven 4
Schubert 9


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls: 

Berlioz / Prokofiev PC 2 / Brahms

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 8
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 1
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 2


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Berlioz / Schumann / Górecki

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 7
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 1
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 2


----------



## pjang23

Berlioz / Schubert 9 / Tchaikovsky

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 7
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 1
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 21
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1


----------



## Pieck

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 7
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 1
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 21
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 

Brahms Schubert Death Berlioz


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 7
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 1
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 21
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 3

Tchaikovsky / Shostakovich / Schubert 8


----------



## Webernite

Schubert 9 \ Handel \ Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 7
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 1
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 23
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 3


----------



## Trout

Beethoven/Schubert 9/Handel

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 7
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 1
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
*Schubert: Symphony No. 9 - 24*
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 3


----------



## tdc

Updated List of Recommended Works:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem 
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons Concerti
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9


Updated Voting Board:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 7
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 1
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 3


----------



## Art Rock

After Trout

Gorecki / Mahler / Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 1
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 3


----------



## hespdelk

After Art Rock

Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet / Monteverdi / Schumann

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 3


----------



## tdc

After hepsdelk

Prokofiev Romeo../ Berlioz / Borodin


Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 3


----------



## pjang23

Berlioz / Beethoven / Tchaikovsky

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 2


----------



## Air

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Handel: Giulio Cesare / Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Rachmaninoff / Schubert SQ 14 / Monteverdi

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 1
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Rachmaninoff / Shostakovich / Prokofiev 2

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 1
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1


----------



## Pieck

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 11
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 1
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 

Brahms der Todd Berlioz


----------



## hespdelk

After Pieck:

Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet/ Monteverdi/ Schumann


Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 11
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1


----------



## science

Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet has been enshrined, so here's the list of recommendations: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem 
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony #9
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 

and here's the board (adding in my vote, which was skipped when because Pieck and I collided): 

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 11
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1


----------



## Art Rock

After hespdelk

Gorecki / Mahler / Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 11
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
*Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet - 22
*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1

Hespdelk has already kicked R&J to the list, right?


----------



## Webernite

Berlioz \ Handel \ Mussorgsky

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 13
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1


----------



## science

Trying again to get my vote counted: 

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 13
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1


----------



## wingracer

After science

Mussorgsky / Borodin / Gorecki

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 13
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1


----------



## tdc

Schubert D+M / Berlioz / Gorecki

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 6
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Rachmaninoff / Schubert SQ / Prokofiev

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After mmsbls:

Mussorgsky / Borodin / Mahler

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1


----------



## Trout

Rachmaninoff/Beethoven/Schumann

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1


----------



## Air

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Handel: Giulio Cesare / Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 4


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Berlioz / Schumann / Górecki

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 8
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 4


----------



## pjang23

Berlioz / Schumann / Mussorgsky

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 18
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 8
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 4


----------



## Pieck

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 18
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 7
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 4 
Brahms Schub 14 Gorecki


----------



## tdc

After Pieck:

Mahler 9 / Schubert SQ / Beethoven



Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 18
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 7
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 4


----------



## science

after tdc:

Shostakovich / Rachmaninoff / Prokofiev


Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 18
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 7
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 9
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 6


----------



## hespdelk

after science:

Monteverdi / Schubert Quartet / Prokofiev


Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 18
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 7
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:
Rackmaninoff / Schubert Quartet / Prokofiev

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 1
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 18
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 7
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 6


----------



## Art Rock

After mmsbls

Gorecki/Mahler/Beethoven


Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 18
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 6


----------



## pjang23

Berlioz / Schumann / Rachmaninoff

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 20
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 6


----------



## Webernite

Berlioz \ Handel \ Mussorgsky

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 22
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 6


----------



## hespdelk

After Webernite:

Monteverdi \ Rachmaninov \ Prokofiev

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 22
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 6


----------



## science

after hespdelk: 

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 22
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 8

Shostakovich / Brahms / Handel


----------



## Art Rock

After science:

Berlioz / Gorecki / Handel

*Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 24*
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 8
l


----------



## Trout

Beethoven's Emperor Concerto doesn't seem to be popular at the moment. No matter, I'll just keep adding new works until something gets supported 

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade / Rachmaninoff / Schumann

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 2
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 8


----------



## science

Ok, so here's our top 54:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem 
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony #9
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique


----------



## Pieck

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 2
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 8 
I'll support Rimsky in the near future
Brahms Schub 14 Gorceki


----------



## tdc

After Pieck 

Schubert SQ / Mahler 9 / Brahms

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 2
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 8


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Haydn String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') / Schumann / Brahms

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 2
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Poppin' Fresh

Rachmaninoff / Schubert SQ / Prokofiev PC

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 2
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 8


----------



## pjang23

Haydn / Schubert SQ / Mussorgsky

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 2
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 8


----------



## Air

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Handel: Giulio Cesare / Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 2
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 8


----------



## science

after Air:

Shostakovich / Rachmaninoff / Handel

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 2
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 10


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after Science:

Prokofiev/ Mussorgsky/ Mahler

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 2
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 10


----------



## Trout

Rachmaninoff / Rimsky-Korsakov / Schumann

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 23*
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 3
*Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16*
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
*Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 16*
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 10


----------



## tdc

Updated List of Recommended Works:


1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem 
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony #9
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2


Updated Voting Board:


Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 10


----------



## Webernite

Schumann \ Handel \ Schubert

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 15
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 10


----------



## Pieck

Brahms Schubert 14 Gorecki

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 8
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 16
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 10


----------



## tdc

After Pieck

Ravel: Sheherazade / Schubert SQ / Borodin

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 8
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Ravel: Sheherazade: 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 17
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

After Pieck

Schubert SQ / Haydn / Monteverdi

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 8
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Ravel: Sheherazade: 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 10


----------



## Trout

I'll make sure to nominate Szymanowski's Scheherazade next.


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> I'll make sure to nominate Szymanowski's Scheherazade next.


Just so you know, I didn't nominate Ravel's Sheherazade as a direct challenge to RK or anything. I had been planning to nominate Ravel for a while, (since before you posted your nomination). I still support Rimsky Korsakov getting in.


----------



## Art Rock

After mmsbls

Gorecki / Mahler / Monteverdi

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Ravel: Sheherazade: 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schumann / Haydn / Prokofiev

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Ravel: Sheherazade: 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 10


----------



## wingracer

After pjang23

Mussorgsky / Borodin / Brahms

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Ravel: Sheherazade: 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 19
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 10


----------



## Webernite

Schumann \ Handel \ Schubert 

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 8
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Ravel: Sheherazade: 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 18
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Webernite:

Schubert SQ / Haydn / Monteverdi

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 8
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Ravel: Sheherazade: 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 20
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 10


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Ravel: Sheherazade: 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 20
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 12

Shostakovich / Debussy / Handel


----------



## Pieck

Brahms Schub 14 Schumann

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Ravel: Sheherazade: 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 21
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 21
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 12


----------



## pjang23

Schumann / Schubert 14 / Mussorgsky

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Ravel: Sheherazade: 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 23
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 22
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 12


----------



## wingracer

After pjang23

Mussorgsky / Borodin / Brahms

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Ravel: Sheherazade: 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 3
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 23
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 22
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 12


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after pjang23:

Rimsky-Korsakov / Prokofiev / Mahler

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Ravel: Sheherazade: 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 23
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 22
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 12

I'm glad mahler is still up.


----------



## tdc

After Huilun...

Ravel/ Schubert SQ / Gorecki

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 6
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Ravel: Sheherazade: 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 23
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 12


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Oh no, 2 posts at the same time! Um... since mine and tdc's don't conflict, I'll just fix mine.

except tdc needs to add 2 to Mussorgsky, 1 to borodin, 1 away from brahms. Or someone else do it next post, before adding your own.


----------



## tdc

corrected board:

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Ravel: Sheherazade: 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 23
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 12


----------



## Art Rock

After tdc posted corrected board:

Gorecki / Mahler / Brahms


Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Ravel: Sheherazade: 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 5
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 23
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 12


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Pastoral / Rimsky-Korsakov / Brahms

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Ravel: Sheherazade: 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 23
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 12


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Haydn / Schumann / Górecki

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Ravel: Sheherazade: 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 12


----------



## Air

Hello everyone, I'm Bach! 


Prokofiev / Handel / Brahms

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 8
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 23
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Schubert / Haydn / Ravel

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 8
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 25
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 12


----------



## pjang23

Schubert SQ / Haydn / Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 8
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 12


----------



## Art Rock

After pjang23:

Gorecki/Mahler/Handel

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 6
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 12


----------



## science

after pjang23

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 9
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 14

Shostakovich / Rimsky-Korsakov / Handel


----------



## Art Rock

Shall I correct it?


----------



## Art Rock

New board:


Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 14


----------



## wingracer

After Art Rock correction

Mussorgsky / Borodin / Brahms


Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 20
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 7
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 14


----------



## science

My bad - thanks for correcting it.


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Rimsky-Korsakov / Brahms

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 6
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 20
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 8
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 27
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 14


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Ravel / Schubert SQ / Brahms


Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 20
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 8
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 28
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 14


----------



## science

Pieck, I see you're suffering a huge number of negative votes. Let me get in Shostakovich's SQ 8, Haydn's emperor quartet, Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade, and Debussy's Prelude to the afternoon of faun. By the time I get those done, probably a dozen works will have been enshrined, and there ought to be less opposition. Then I'll team up with you, if you're willing, and together we'll try to push through Brahms' piano trio #1 and Brahms' symphony #1.

What you might want to do is push some Beethoven: besides the 6th symphony, there's the 7th, the Waldstein Sonata, the Violin Concerto, or a string quartet that would have a good chance. Once Beethoven and Schubert get a few more works on the list (Schubert is about to catch up to Brahms, the DatM quartet will be his 5th work on the list), there ought to be less opposition to Brahms. 

Whereas there seems to be considerable reservations about Brahms on the internet, Beethoven-olatry is more tolerated! So you might let Beethoven pave the way.


----------



## Pieck

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 1
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 20
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 8
*Schumann : Dichterliebe - 23*
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
*Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden') - 30*
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 15

Schubert Shos Schumann


----------



## Pieck

science said:


> Whereas there seems to be considerable reservations about Brahms on the internet, Beethoven-olatry is more tolerated! So you might let Beethoven pave the way.


Why is everone so partial to Beethoven, I just dont get it! And everywhere on the web, let's say a 'Top Symphonies' list will look like this:
1.Beethoven 9th
2. 5th
3.3rd
4.6th
5.Tchaikovsky 6th
6Beethoven 8th
7.Beethoven 7th
8. Brahms 4th
9.Beethoven 1th 
10.Beethoven 2nd etc.
It's just wrong!!


----------



## science

Pieck said:


> Why is everone so partial to Beethoven, I just dont get it! And everywhere on the web, let's say a 'Top Symphonies' list will look like this:
> 1.Beethoven 9th
> 2. 5th
> 3.3rd
> 4.6th
> 5.Tchaikovsky 6th
> 6Beethoven 8th
> 7.Beethoven 7th
> 8. Brahms 4th
> 9.Beethoven 1th
> 10.Beethoven 2nd etc.
> It's just wrong!!


I know you're joking, but I've seen more support for Beethoven's 7th than for his 8th or Tchaikovsky's 6th. What surprises me is the enthusiasm for Bruckner.


----------



## science

(obsolete list was here)


----------



## science

after Pieck: 

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 2
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 5
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 20
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 10
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 23
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 15

Rimsky-Korsakov / Debussy / Handel


----------



## Webernite

Schumann \ Handel \ Mussorgsky

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 2
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 10
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 25
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 15


----------



## wingracer

After Webernite

Schumman / Mussorgsky / Shosta

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 2
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 10
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 20
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 10
Schumann : Dichterliebe - 27
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 14

I believe Schumman is in


----------



## Art Rock

After wingracer

Gorecki / Mahler / Brahms

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 2
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 20
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 10
*Schumann : Dichterliebe - 27*
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 14


----------



## science

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem 
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony #9
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 
56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 “Death & the Maiden”
57. Schumann: Dichterleibe 

Here's the board: 

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 2
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 20
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Haydn / Gorecki / Ravel

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 2
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 15
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 20
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 14


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Ravel/ Mahler / Gorecki

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 2
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 20
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 14


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Mussorgsky / Handel

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 2
*Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 14*
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 5
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
*Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version) - 21*
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
*Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 14*


----------



## tdc

Updated List of Recommended Works:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem 
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony #9
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 
56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 “Death & the Maiden”
57. Schumann: Dichterleibe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition


Updated Voting Board:

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 2
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 5
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 14


----------



## science

As of the enshrinement of Mussorgsky, here are our stats: 

Broken down by composer: 
6 - Mozart, Beethoven, Bach
5 – Brahms, Schubert
4 - 
3 - Schumann 
2 - Wagner, Mahler, Tchaikovsky 
1 - Bruckner, Stravinsky, Dvorak, Ravel, Mendelssohn, Chopin, Debussy, Haydn, Handel, Strauss, Scarlatti, Shostakovich, Faure, Verdi, Britten, Bartok, Vivaldi, Prokofiev, Berlioz, Rachmaninoff, Mussorgsky 


Broken down by period: 
Baroque: 9
Classical: 13
Romantic: 26
Modern: 10


Broken down by nationality: 
Austrian/German: 40
Russian: 7
French: 4
Italian: 3
Czech: 1
British: 1 
Hungarian: 1
Polish: 1


Broken down by genre (this is a bit arbitrary, I admit): 
Ballet: 3
Chamber music: 5
Choral: 7*
Concerti: 9
Keyboard: 10**
Opera: 5
Songs: 3
Symphony/Orchestral: 16***

* Excluding symphonies or ballets
** Including Bach's The Art of Fugue
*** Including Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## pjang23

Debussy / Brahms / Gorecki

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 5
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 14


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Haydn / Handel / Górecki

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 14


----------



## science

after Poppin' Fresh: 

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 5
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 15

Rimsky-Korsakov / Shostakovich / Handel


----------



## wingracer

After science

Borodin / Shos / Gorecki

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 5
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 16

Rimsky-Korsakov / Shostakovich / Handel[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pieck

Shos Rimsky Gorecki

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 4
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 5
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 18


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Pieck:

Rimsky-Korsakov/ Debussy / Mahler

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 5
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Huilunsoittaja:

Haydn / Gorecki / Monteverdi

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 5
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 18


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Handel / Prokofiev / Ravel

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Ravel: Sheherazade: 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 18


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Ravel / Mahler 9 / Prokofiev


Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Ravel: Sheherazade: 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 18


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc:

Puccini: Turandot / Shostakovich / Prokofiev


Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 2
Ravel: Sheherazade: 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 19


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Rimsky-Korsakov / Brahms

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 2
Ravel: Sheherazade: 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 19


----------



## Art Rock

After trout:
Shostakovich / Gorecki / Handel


Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 5
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 2
Ravel: Sheherazade: 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 21


----------



## pjang23

Debussy / Brahms / Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 7
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 2
Ravel: Sheherazade: 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 21


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Shostakovich / Debussy / Haydn

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 8
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 6
*Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 16*
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 2
Ravel: Sheherazade: 7
*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 16*
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3
*Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 - 23 *


----------



## science

Here is the list: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)

6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9

11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4

16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 

21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle

26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue

31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs

36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)

41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 

46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem 
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 

51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony #9
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 

56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 “Death & the Maiden”
57. Schumann: Dichterleibe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8


----------



## Webernite

Haydn \ Handel \ Górecki

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 8
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 2
Ravel: Sheherazade: 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## hespdelk

After Webernite:

Puccini \ Rimsky-Korsakov \ Ravel

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 10
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 8
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 4
Ravel: Sheherazade: 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## wingracer

After hespdelk

Borodin / Rimsky / Haydn

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 8
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 4
Ravel: Sheherazade: 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Art Rock

after wingracer

gorecki / mahler / brahms


Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 8
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 4
Ravel: Sheherazade: 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Haydn / Gorecki / Ravel

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 8
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 4
Ravel: Sheherazade: 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After mmsbls:

Debussy / Rimsky-Korsakov / Mahler

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 10
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 11
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 4
Ravel: Sheherazade: 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3

LOL just call me Huilu, that word alone means "Flute" in Finnish, the rest is a suffix.


----------



## tdc

After Huilon... (corrected list)

Ravel/ Mahler / Gorecki

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 10
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 4
Ravel: Sheherazade: 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## tdc

Oh science...I have a proposition for you. I will support RK Scheherezade and Debussy with my 2 points until they are in, if in return you support Ravel Sheherazade with your 2points until he is in. 

At the current time I am blaming Ravel's Sheherazade's lack of popularity, with a lack of good youtube video availability. I can't even find my favorite pieces from the work on youtube to show people. It is one of those very deep works where the first time I heard it I thought it was ~ok~, but over time the brilliance became stunningly apparent and I now have near spiritual experiences listening to it. I cannot fathom anyone who has really 'heard' this piece of music deciding it is the weakest work on our voting board.


----------



## Art Rock

I agree, it is one of the best on the board. Aside from Gorecki and Mahler, it is one of six items on the board I would support.


----------



## mmsbls

tdc said:


> At the current time I am blaming Ravel's Sheherazade's lack of popularity, with a lack of good youtube video availability. I can't even find my favorite pieces from the work on youtube to show people. It is one of those very deep works where the first time I heard it I thought it was ~ok~, but over time the brilliance became stunningly apparent and I now have near spiritual experiences listening to it. I cannot fathom anyone who has really 'heard' this piece of music deciding it is the weakest work on our voting board.


I just checked for youtube video of Sheherazade and found several versions of each movement. Are you looking for a particular singer or orchestra? Perhaps I'm in the same situation as you were earlier. I just listened to the work twice through, and although there are lovely parts, I don't feel it's strong enough for me to vote for. I will not vote against it though.


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Rimsky-Korsakov / Brahms

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 10
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 7
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 4
Ravel: Sheherazade: 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## tdc

mmsbls said:


> I just checked for youtube video of Sheherazade and found several versions of each movement. Are you looking for a particular singer or orchestra? Perhaps I'm in the same situation as you were earlier. I just listened to the work twice through, and although there are lovely parts, I don't feel it's strong enough for me to vote for. I will not vote against it though.


Thanks for giving it a try, and thanks for not voting against it.

But you know what, your post just made me realize I've been duped for a while. My stupid itunes for some reason grouped introduction and allegro and the Trio in A minor as part of Ravel's Sheherazade. Those were pretty much my favorite parts of the work, and I've just researched it and found out those musical pieces are seperate from the Sheherazade which is just the Overture and Asie, La flûte enchantée, and L'indifférent. All of which I very much enjoy, but I've been voting heavily for this work based on my erroneous idea that those other works were also part of The Sheherazade. Ahhhhhhjhhhhh. Oh well. I learned something very important today. Lol. :lol:

At this point I don't know whether to renominate something else by Ravel or keep pushing for Ravel's Sheherazade which I still do like a lot. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Haydn / Handel / Górecki

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 10
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 8
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 4
Ravel: Sheherazade: 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## pjang23

Debussy / Brahms / Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 12
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 8
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 4
Ravel: Sheherazade: 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## wingracer

After pjang23

Borodin / Rimsky / Mahler

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 12
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 8
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 4
Ravel: Sheherazade: 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 21
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Webernite

Haydn \ Handel \ Rimsky-Korsakov

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 12
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 4
Ravel: Sheherazade: 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## science

after Webernite: 

Haydn / Rimsky--Korsakov / Borodin

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 12
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 25
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 4
Ravel: Sheherazade: 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 21
 Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## science

tdc said:


> Oh science...I have a proposition for you. I will support RK Scheherezade and Debussy with my 2 points until they are in, if in return you support Ravel Sheherazade with your 2points until he is in.
> 
> At the current time I am blaming Ravel's Sheherazade's lack of popularity, with a lack of good youtube video availability. I can't even find my favorite pieces from the work on youtube to show people. It is one of those very deep works where the first time I heard it I thought it was ~ok~, but over time the brilliance became stunningly apparent and I now have near spiritual experiences listening to it. I cannot fathom anyone who has really 'heard' this piece of music deciding it is the weakest work on our voting board.


I'm eager to support French stuff, but I don't know Ravel's Scheherazade well enough.

We don't have enough chamber music, so how about Franck's violin sonata, Debussy's or Ravel's string quartet? Also, perhaps Debussy's Preludes, Ravel's piano concerto in G.


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Haydn / Gorecki / Rimsky-Korsakov

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
*Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 13*
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 12
*Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 13*
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
*Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor') - 27*
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 4
Ravel: Sheherazade: 7
*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - 20*
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3

Both Haydn and Rimsky-Korsakov are in!


----------



## science

Wow! A brilliant vote! 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem 
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony #9
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 
56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 “Death & the Maiden” 
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe 
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
60. Haydn: String Quartet op. 76 #3 "Emperor"
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade

the new board:

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 12
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 4
Ravel: Sheherazade: 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Prokofiev / Handel / Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 12
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 4
Ravel: Sheherazade - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## tdc

science said:


> I'm eager to support French stuff, but I don't know Ravel's Scheherazade well enough.
> 
> We don't have enough chamber music, so how about Franck's violin sonata, Debussy's or *Ravel's string quartet*? Also, perhaps Debussy's Preludes, Ravel's piano concerto in G.


That sounds good. I'm thinking I'll probably nominate Ravel's SQ in the near future.


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Ravel / Debussy / Borodin


Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 13
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 4
Ravel: Sheherazade - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Trout

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos / Beethoven / Brahms

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 13
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 4
Ravel: Sheherazade - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## hespdelk

after trout:

Puccini / Gorecki / Borodin

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 11
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 13
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 6
Ravel: Sheherazade - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Art Rock

After hespdelk:

Gorecki / Mahler / Handel

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 11
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 13
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 6
Ravel: Sheherazade - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## pjang23

Debussy / Brahms / Beethoven

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 11
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 15
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 6
Ravel: Sheherazade - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## science

tdc said:


> That sounds good. I'm thinking I'll probably nominate Ravel's SQ in the near future.


I will give it some of my votes. As soon as Debussy is in, I think I'm also under contract to help try to push Brahms' piano trio. I will also give some votes to Beethoven's 6th and to Gorecki's 3rd.

I would also like to push Brahms' symphony #1, Bizet's Carmen, Bach's Violin Partita #2, Verdi's Rigoletto, Beethoven's Piano Concerto #4, Brahms' Piano Concerto #1, Szymanowski's Stabat Mater, Chopin's Nocturnes, Beethoven's Waldstein sonata, Elgar's Cello Concerto, and Liszt's Sonata in B minor.


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 6
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 2
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 15
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 6
Ravel: Sheherazade - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3

Brahms symphony / Brahms piano trio / Borodin


----------



## Webernite

Brahms Symphony No. 1 \ Debussy \ Górecki

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 6
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 4
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 16
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 15
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 6
Ravel: Sheherazade - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## hespdelk

After Webernite:

Puccini \ Brahms Trio \ Prokofiev

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 6
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 6
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 4
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 16
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 15
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 8
Ravel: Sheherazade - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3 



Re: Brahms - I'd support the Trio before the symphony for the sake of introducing more chamber works.. but am fully in favour of the symphony as well


----------



## Art Rock

After hespdelk

Gorecki / Mahler / Monteverdi

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 6
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 6
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 4
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 16
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Monteverdi: Vespers - 1
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 8
Ravel: Sheherazade - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock

Bach / Brahms sym 1 / Monteverdi

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 6
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 6
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 5
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 16
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 8
Ravel: Sheherazade - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Handel: Giulio Cesare / Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 6
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 5
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 16
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 8
Ravel: Sheherazade - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Bach / Brahms: Piano Trio

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 4
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 5
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 16
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 8
Ravel: Sheherazade - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## tdc

After Trout


Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 / Ravel / Brahms PT

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 3
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 5
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 16
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 8
Ravel: Sheherazade - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## science

Oh, I like that string quintet. Well chosen!


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Oh, I like that string quintet. Well chosen!


Glad you like it! 

Honestly, it was kind of a toss up for me between nominating that or the clarinet concerto k622, but I figured we could definetely use more chamber works on the list.


----------



## pjang23

Brahms PT / Debussy / Gorecki

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 5
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 5
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 17
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 8
Ravel: Sheherazade - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

tdc said:


> Glad you like it!
> 
> Honestly, it was kind of a toss up for me between nominating that or the clarinet concerto k622, but I figured we could definetely use more chamber works on the list.


I thought my votes would be easy when the Brandenburg Concertos and Brahms 1 were nominated. Now with the Mozart I'm torn!


----------



## Art Rock

tdc said:


> Glad you like it!
> 
> Honestly, it was kind of a toss up for me between nominating that or the clarinet concerto k622, but I figured we could definetely use more chamber works on the list.


The clarinet concerto is an absolute masterpiece. I might even put it on the board once Gorecki and Mahler are in.


----------



## tdc

mmsbls said:


> I thought my votes would be easy when the Brandenburg Concertos and Brahms 1 were nominated. Now with the Mozart I'm torn!


Well at the risk of making enemies of the many many fans of Brahms here, I personally would highly suggest going for Bach and Mozart before Brahms. Otherwise it makes our list look like we think Brahms is equal to Bach, Mozart and Beethoven based on the number of works he has nominated. I personally don't consider Brahms quite in that league! (Im not a Brahms hater - Im just pointing out it appears he is a tiny bit over rated on these forums - in my opinion).


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> The clarinet concerto is an absolute masterpiece. I might even put it on the board once Gorecki and Mahler are in.


I completely agree, and once a few of the works on the current board are in, you would have my full support on the Mozart clarinet concerto.


----------



## tdc

By the way sorry science, I know you nominated Brahms, and he is your favorite guy and everything...I'll try not to discourage voting Brahms too much.


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 5
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 17
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 15
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 8
Ravel: Sheherazade - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3 

We're back to Brahms? I like it
Brahms Borodin Gorecki


----------



## mmsbls

tdc said:


> Well at the risk of making enemies of the many many fans of Brahms here, I personally would highly suggest going for Bach and Mozart before Brahms. Otherwise it makes our list look like we think Brahms is equal to Bach, Mozart and Beethoven based on the number of works he has nominated. I personally don't consider Brahms quite in that league! (Im not a Brahms hater - Im just pointing out it appears he is a tiny bit over rated on these forums - in my opinion).


I do agree that Brahms is a slightly lesser composer. I have not so much been looking at the makeup of the list but rather what are the best works. I guess it depends on exactly what we think the list actually represents. I still have not quite made up my mind on that.

Let's just say I'd be happy to have Mozart K. 516, clarinet concerto, Bach Brandenburgs, and Brahms 1 all in.


----------



## wingracer

After Pieck

Borodin / Bach / Gorecki

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 5
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 17
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 8
Ravel: Sheherazade - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

Do we have a target number of works for this list or will we continue until people are no longer interested?


----------



## Webernite

Brahms Symphony No. 1 \ Mozart \ Borodin

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 7
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 17
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 8
Ravel: Sheherazade - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Art Rock

After webernite

Gorecki / Mahler / Borodin


Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 7
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 17
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 8
Ravel: Sheherazade - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Air

Handel: Giulio Cesare / Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 6
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 7
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 17
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 8
Ravel: Sheherazade - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3

I love the Clarinet Quintet even more than the Clarinet Concerto but I don't mind supporting either one.

Once Handel and Prokofiev are in, I'm going to try some Messiaen, Berg, and maybe Varese and Ligeti again. The Grosse Fugue also deserves to be somewhere - though that may be a bit controversial if this list is meant to cater to less experienced folks. But who knows, they might love it!

R.Strauss is another possibility for me. Der Rosenkavalier and a few of the other operas are obvious choices, but I'd also like to see one of the tone poems get in. Eine Alpensinfonie is my absolute favorite though I'm not quite sure how others here feel about it.

Sibelius too deserves something on the list. I'd support any of the symphonies, the Violin Concerto, Tapiola, and maybe the Lemminkäinen Suite and Pohjola's Daughter...


----------



## science

after Air:

Debussy / Brahms Symphony / Handel

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 6
 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 13
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 6
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 19
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 8
Ravel: Sheherazade - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> , I'm going to try some *Messiaen, Berg*, and maybe *Varese* and *Ligeti *again. The *Grosse Fugue *also deserves to be somewhere - though that may be a bit controversial if this list is meant to cater to less experienced folks. But who knows, they might love it!
> 
> *R.Strauss *is another possibility for me. Der Rosenkavalier and a few of the other operas are obvious choices, but I'd also like to see one of the tone poems get in. Eine Alpensinfonie is my absolute favorite though I'm not quite sure how others here feel about it.
> 
> *Sibelius* too deserves something on the list. I'd support any of the symphonies, the Violin Concerto, Tapiola, and maybe the Lemminkäinen Suite and Pohjola's Daughter...


I agree with a lot of these choices, particularily - I'd like to bring back the Berg (VC), and Ligeti (Etudes). I'd also like to see the Grosse Fugue on the board and I'd be open to a lot of different works by Sibelius, and Strauss as well.


----------



## tdc

After science

Debussy / Ravel / Borodin

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 6
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 21
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 8
Ravel: Sheherazade - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc

Puccini / Brahms Trio / Prokofiev

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 21
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 10
Ravel: Sheherazade - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Bach / Handel

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 7
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 8
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 21
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 10
Ravel: Sheherazade - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 9
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 21
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 15
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 10
Ravel: Sheherazade - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3 

Brahms PT Brahms Sym Gorecki

I always thought Brahms' 3rd was more popular than his 1st...


----------



## pjang23

@Pieck: My thoughts too. The 1st is more famous, however.

Brahms Trio / Debussy / Gorecki

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 9
*Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun - 22*
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 10
Ravel: Sheherazade - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## science

Excellent - so here's the new list of recommendations: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem 
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony #9
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 
56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 “Death & the Maiden” 
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe 
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
60. Haydn: String Quartet op. 76 #3 "Emperor"
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun


----------



## science

tdc said:


> Well at the risk of making enemies of the many many fans of Brahms here, I personally would highly suggest going for Bach and Mozart before Brahms. Otherwise it makes our list look like we think Brahms is equal to Bach, Mozart and Beethoven based on the number of works he has nominated. I personally don't consider Brahms quite in that league! (Im not a Brahms hater - Im just pointing out it appears he is a tiny bit over rated on these forums - in my opinion).


I share this concern. In the end, though, I have no fear, because Beethoven, Mozart and Bach will all have many more works on the list than Brahms. I'd guess we're nearly half-way done with Brahms. He was a quality not a quantity guy. So if he's in the lead for a bit, it'll be temporary.

If Beethoven, Bach, or Mozart climb up, I'll help to push them in, even ahead of the Brahms works.


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Gorecki / Brahms Symphony / Handel

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 10
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 10
Ravel: Sheherazade - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## hespdelk

after science: 

Puccini / Brahms Trio / Ravel

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 10
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 12
Ravel: Sheherazade - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## wingracer

After hespdelk

Borodin / Bach / Mahler

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 10
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 12
Ravel: Sheherazade - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Art Rock

After wingracer:

Gorecki / Ravel / Brahms

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 10
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 18
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 12
Ravel: Sheherazade - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Trout

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') / Beethoven / Brahms: Trio

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 10
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 18
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 12
Ravel: Sheherazade - 11
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Art Rock

Good choice. I will definitely support the Saint Saens later.


----------



## Webernite

Brahms Symphony No. 1 \ Handel \ Górecki

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 12
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 12
Ravel: Sheherazade - 11
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## tdc

After Webernite

Ravel / Mozart / Brahms PT

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 12
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 12
Ravel: Sheherazade - 13
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc

Bach / Mozart / Prokofiev

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 12
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 12
Ravel: Sheherazade - 13
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After mmsbls

Saint-Saens / Schubert / Mahler

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 10
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 12
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 12
Ravel: Sheherazade - 13
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4

Yes!!! I love the Saint-Saens Symphony no. 3!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Oh Shoot, it happened again, double post 

It's fixed now. Proceed.


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Sym 1 / Bach / Ravel

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 14
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 12
Ravel: Sheherazade - 12
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4


----------



## Pieck

Brahms S Brahms T Gorecki

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 16
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 12
Ravel: Sheherazade - 12
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Brahms trio / Brahms symphony / Handel

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 17
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 12
Ravel: Sheherazade - 12
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4


----------



## Air

Prokofiev / Handel / Brahms Symphony #1

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 16
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 12
Ravel: Sheherazade - 12
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4


----------



## Webernite

Brahms Symphony No. 1 \ Handel \ Górecki

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 18
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 15
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 12
Ravel: Sheherazade - 12
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4


----------



## hespdelk

After Webernite

Puccini \ Brahms Symphony \ Prokofiev

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 19
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 15
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 12
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4


----------



## wingracer

After hespdelk

Borodin / Bach / Brahms PT

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 19
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 15
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 12
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Saint-Saëns / Handel

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 19
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 15
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 12
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4


----------



## Art Rock

After Trout

Gorecki / Saint Saens / Borodin


Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 19
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 12
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After wingracer:

Bach / Mozart / Saint-Saëns

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 19
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 15
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 12
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4


----------



## tdc

corrected board:


Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 19
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor KV 516 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 12
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4


----------



## tdc

Ravel / Mahler 9 / Gorecki

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 19
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4


----------



## Art Rock

Seeking support for Gorecki. Willing to give my support to any of the following after Gorecki is in until that one is in:

_Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4_


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> Seeking support for Gorecki. Willing to give my support to any of the following after Gorecki is in until that one is in:
> 
> _Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 14
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
> Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
> Brahms: Symphony #1 - 19
> Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
> Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
> Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 5
> Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4_


I'll do it if you help with Ravel after Gorecki is in, (we may as well support Mahler after that?).


----------



## Art Rock

It's a deal. Including the Mahler.


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Sym 1 / Brahms PT / Gorecki

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Brahms: Symphony #1 - 21
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 15
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 14
* Brahms: Symphony #1 - 22*
* Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 15*
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4

Brahms trio / symphony / Borodin


----------



## science

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem 
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony #9
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 
56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 “Death & the Maiden” 
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe 
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
60. Haydn: String Quartet op. 76 #3 "Emperor"
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
63. Brahms: Symphony #1

and the new board: 

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 14
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 15
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4


----------



## An Die Freude

After Science

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" / Bach - Brandenburg Concertos / Schubert- - Symphony No. 8

*Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 15
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 2*
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 14
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 15
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 14
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 15
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 5
*Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3*


----------



## science

Hey, welcome to the project! Good to have some new blood!


----------



## An Die Freude

science said:


> Hey, welcome to the project! Good to have some new blood!


Thanks. I was surprised that the Moonlight Sonata wasn't in the list yet.


----------



## Pieck

Brahms Borodin Gorecki

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 15
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 16
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## hespdelk

After Pieck

Puccini / Beethoven Moonlight / Ravel

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 15
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 16
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 13
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Art Rock

After hespdelk:
Gorecki / Ravel / Brahms


Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 15
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 15
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Mozart / Bach / Saint-Saëns

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 16
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 15
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Webernite

Bach \ Handel \ Górecki

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 18
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 15
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 15
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## tdc

After Webernite:

Gorecki / Ravel / Brahms PT 

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 18
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 14
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 15
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Air

Prokofiev / Handel / Brahms

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 18
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 13
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 15
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## wingracer

After Air

Borodin / Bach / Brahms

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 19
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 13
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 15
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Trout

Saint-Saëns / Beethoven: Pastoral / Mozart

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 19
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 14
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 15
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Saint-Saëns / Prokofiev :cheers: / Mahler

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 19
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 14
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 15
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## pjang23

With Brahms 1 in, it looks like the trio has to wait again for opposition to cool. Sorry Pieck. 

Bach / Beethoven 6 / Beethoven Moonlight (I think at least Appassionata should come before Moonlight)

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 21
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 15
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 15
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Air

No voting against Prokofiev either today or the 27th of April! :cheers:


Prokofiev / Handel / Brahms

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 21
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 15
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 17
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 15
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Gorecki / Mozart / Brahms

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 21
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 15
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 19
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 15
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## science

after tdc:

Gorecki / Brahms / Borodin

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 21
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 15
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 21
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 15
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Bach / Mozart / Saint-Saëns

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 23
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 15
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 19
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 15
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## tdc

corrected board:


Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 23
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 15
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 21
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 15
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

Thanks. That's my second mistake in 2 days!


----------



## hespdelk

Puccini / Gorecki / Ravel

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 23
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 15
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 22
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Trout

Saint-Saëns / Beethoven / Ravel

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 23
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 16
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 22
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Ravel: Sheherazade - 13
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## Art Rock

After Trout

Gorecki / Ravel / Brahms

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 23
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 16
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 24
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## pjang23

Bach / Schubert / Gorecki

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - 25
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 16
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 23
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4


----------



## An Die Freude

I'd be willing to help Bach get in if we try to get the Moonlight Sonata in after?

Bach - Brandenburg Concertos / Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" / Schubert - Symphony No. 8

*Bach - Brandenburg Concertos - 27
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3*
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 16
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 23
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 9
*Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 4 *


----------



## science

Mr. Freude didn't actually subtract from poor Schubert, so here is the board: 

Bach - Brandenburg Concertos - 27
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 16
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 23
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## science

after An die Freude

Bach / Gorecki / Puccini

Bach - Brandenburg Concertos - 29
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 16
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 24
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 13
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 3


----------



## haydnfan

Schubert/Mahler/Saint-Saens

Bach - Brandenburg Concertos - 29
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 16
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 24
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
*Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14*
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Ravel: Sheherazade - 14
*Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 8*
*Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5*


----------



## Art Rock

After haydnfan:

Bach / Ravel / Puccini

*Bach - Brandenburg Concertos - 31*
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 16
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
*Górecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs') - 24*
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 15
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5

Two for the price of one: *both Bach and Gorecki qualify*.


----------



## mmsbls

@Art Rock: Nicely Done!


----------



## mmsbls

Current List:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232)
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony #9
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2
56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 “Death & the Maiden”
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
60. Haydn: String Quartet op. 76 #3 "Emperor"
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
63. Brahms: Symphony #1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65: Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs')

New Board:

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 16
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 15
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Mozart / Schubert / Handel

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 16
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 15
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 6


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Ravel / Mahler / Puccini

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 16
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 17
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 6


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Prokofiev / Handel / Brahms

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 16
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 17
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 6


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Pastoral / Saint-Saëns / Ravel

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 18
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 6


----------



## Webernite

Handel \ Mozart \ Borodin

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 18
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 6


----------



## Pieck

Elgar Cello Concerto Schubert Puccini

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 18
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Saint-Saens/ Elgar/ Mahler

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 18
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 3
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7

Ah, the Elgar Cello Concerto... Good choice, Pieck.

After that's nominated, I would suggest the Dvorak Cello Concerto as well.


----------



## pjang23

Elgar / Beethoven / Prokofiev

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 19
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7


----------



## Pieck

Yes, my nominee is doing good, finally


----------



## Air

Prokofiev / Handel / Saint-Saens

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 19
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Ravel / Mozart / Brahms

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 19
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 8
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 18
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Pastoral / Saint-Saëns / Ravel

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 21
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 8
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 17
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7


----------



## tdc

corrected board:

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 21
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 8
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 17
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout

Mozart / Elgar / Handel

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 21
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 8
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 6
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 17
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7


----------



## science

After mmsbls:

Beethoven 6 / Mozart / Handel

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 23
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 8
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 6
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 17
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7


----------



## Art Rock

After science:

Ravel / Mahler / Mozart

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 23
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 8
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 6
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 19
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7


----------



## pjang23

Elgar / Beethoven / Ravel

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 24
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 8
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 8
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 18
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7


----------



## tdc

@Art Rock, after a few more works are in I was thinking of nominating something by Takemitsu, are there any compositions by this composer I'd have your support on?


----------



## Art Rock

Most of them. I have no clear favourites, perhaps The flock descends into a pentagonal garden and November steps I would rate highest. But I have not heard a composition by him that I did not like. Not sure how many others would support him over the usual suspects though.

Some others that I would love to see on the board, but don't expect substantial support:
Alwyn - Lyra angelica
Barber - Knoxville summer of 1915
Silvestrov - Silent songs

They would make my personal top 50 for sure.

Also, of the composers already on the board, I would love to see soon:
Mozart - Clarinet concerto
Mahler - Kindertotenlieder, Symphony 4, Rueckert Lieder
Mendelssohn - Symphony 3
Bach - Cello suites


----------



## pjang23

Art Rock said:


> Most of them. I have no clear favourites, perhaps The flock descends into a pentagonal garden and November steps I would rate highest. But I have not heard a composition by him that I did not like. Not sure how many others would support him over the usual suspects though.
> 
> Some others that I would love to see on the board, but don't expect substantial support:
> Alwyn - Lyra angelica
> Barber - Knoxville summer of 1915
> Silvestrov - Silent songs
> 
> They would make my personal top 50 for sure.
> 
> Also, of the composers already on the board, I would love to see soon:
> Mozart - Clarinet concerto
> Mahler - Kindertotenlieder, Symphony 4, Rueckert Lieder
> Mendelssohn - Symphony 3
> Bach - Cello suites


I would definitely support the Mozart and Mahler Rueckert Lieder, and I'll listen through Kindertotenlieder again. I'm fond of Mahler 4, though I don't think it should come before Mahler 5.


----------



## science

My favorite Takemitsu is "From Me Flows What You Call Time." 

I don't think I could vote for that yet, but later in the project I'd give support.


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Brahms / Beethoven / Prokofiev

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
* Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral') - 25
* Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 8
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 15
* Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18*
Puccini: Turandot - 14
* Ravel: Sheherazade - 18
* Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7


----------



## science

So here, I believe, is our list: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem 
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony #9
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 
56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 “Death & the Maiden” 
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe 
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet op. 76 #3 “Emperor”
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun 
63. Brahms: Symphony #1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony #3
66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 “Pastoral” 

And here is the new board:

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 8
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 18
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7


----------



## Art Rock

After science:

Ravel / Saint Saens / Handel

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 8
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 20
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7


----------



## Trout

Mahler / Saint-Saëns / Ravel

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 8
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 19
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

Art Rock said:


> Some others that I would love to see on the board, but don't expect substantial support:
> Alwyn - Lyra angelica
> Barber - Knoxville summer of 1915
> Silvestrov - Silent songs
> 
> They would make my personal top 50 for sure.
> 
> Also, of the composers already on the board, I would love to see soon:
> Mozart - Clarinet concerto
> Mahler - Kindertotenlieder, Symphony 4, Rueckert Lieder
> Mendelssohn - Symphony 3
> Bach - Cello suites


I would happily support (in this order):

Mendelssohn - Symphony 3 (or actually I'd prefer 4)
Mozart - Clarinet concerto
Mahler - Symphony 4
Bach - Cello Suites

I also like the Alwyn Lyra angelica though less than the ones above.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Elgar / Handel

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 19
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7


----------



## An Die Freude

science said:


> Mr. Freude didn't actually subtract from poor Schubert


Sorry about that. I just feel an unfinished symphony can't really be recommended.

After mmslbls:

Puccini - Turandot / Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Ravel: Sheherazade

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 17
*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Ravel: Sheherazade - 18*
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7

I think the Moonlight Sonata needs to wait until more pieces get in. :/


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> Most of them. I have no clear favourites, perhaps The flock descends into a pentagonal garden and November steps I would rate highest. But I have not heard a composition by him that I did not like. Not sure how many others would support him over the usual suspects though.
> 
> Some others that I would love to see on the board, but don't expect substantial support:
> Alwyn - Lyra angelica
> Barber - Knoxville summer of 1915
> Silvestrov - Silent songs
> 
> They would make my personal top 50 for sure.
> 
> Also, of the composers already on the board, I would love to see soon:
> Mozart - Clarinet concerto
> Mahler - Kindertotenlieder, Symphony 4, Rueckert Lieder
> Mendelssohn - Symphony 3
> Bach - Cello suites


Thanks for the feedback, I'll have to listen to a few of those pieces. Like somebody posted above I also slightly prefer Mendelssohn's 4th over his 3rd...but I'd probably support either. As far as Takemitsu, I'll probably wait a little while longer on that.


----------



## tdc

After An Die Freude...

Ravel/ Schubert - Impromptus D899 / Puccini

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 18
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 20
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 13
Schubert - Impromptus D899 - 1
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7


----------



## Pieck

Elgar Brahms Schub Imp

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 18
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 20
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7


----------



## Pieck

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ah, the Elgar Cello Concerto... Good choice, Pieck.
> 
> After that's nominated, I would suggest the Dvorak Cello Concerto as well.


I'm willing to help you with Dvorak. Will you help me with Brahms Piano Trio afterwards?


----------



## mmsbls

I have a question about the Schubert Impromptus. tdc nominated Op. 90 D 899. Schubert wrote 8 impromptus in 2 opuses (90 and 142 D 935). My favorite is actually in the second opus (No. 1 in F minor). Could we include both opuses in this nomination or must we keep them separate and only vote on Op. 90? The two opuses together are certainly much less music than the Ring Cycle and Bach's Brandenburg Concertos and it's probably similar to Bach's Goldberg Variations and Scarlatti's Essercizi Sonatas.

After my post, I just noticed that the impromptus were quickly removed so perhaps this is a mute point. In case they are nominated again, what do people think?


----------



## Art Rock

I'd be in favour of lumping them into one. Same for the Bach cello suites and Chopin Nocturnes, for instance.


----------



## tdc

I wouldn't mind lumping all those things mentioned into one... Oh well, maybe the fact Schubert got voted off so fast is for the best then, next time we'll just nominate all the impromptus. (As long as science doesn't have any objections).


----------



## Webernite

Mozart \ Handel \ Brahms 

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 18
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 20
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7


----------



## science

I'm indifferent on Schubert's impromptus, but I think it might be fun to make us choose between op. 90 and op. 142. But, really, I don't mind either way. 

I'd favor doing the cello suites and the nocturnes together.

I was thinking of doing Bach's violin partita #2 fairly soon.


----------



## pjang23

Elgar / Brahms / Mozart

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 18
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 20
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 13
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 7

I would definitely support impromptus as a single body. I also think Bach's Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin should be nominated as a single unit, seeing that the Brandenburgs had the same treatment.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Saint-Saens / Schubert / Mahler

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 17
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 20
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8

Mahler is still there... keep him on


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> I would definitely support impromptus as a single body. I also think Bach's Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin should be nominated as a single unit, seeing that the Brandenburgs had the same treatment.


That's a good argument.


----------



## Trout

Mahler / Saint-Saëns / Ravel

Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 19
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 19
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8


----------



## science

after Trout:


Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 2
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 19
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 19
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8

Beethoven PC / Mozart / Handel


----------



## Trout

It is now a four-way tie


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Elgar / Handel

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 2
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 19
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 19
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Ravel/ Mahler / Saint Saens

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 2
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 21
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Prokofiev / Handel / Saint-Saens

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 2
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 21
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 14
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8

Sigh. If only the opera people would participate in this project (mamascarlatti, jhar26, Almaviva, HC, Elgarian, sospiro, etc.), Giulio Cesare would be up in a jiffy.


----------



## Art Rock

After Air

Ravel / Saint Saens / Prokofiev

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 2
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> Sigh. If only the opera people would participate in this project (mamascarlatti, jhar26, Almaviva, HC, Elgarian, sospiro, etc.), Giulio Cesare would be up in a jiffy.


If you give your +2 votes to Ravel and then Mahler until they are in (both are already close). I'll give my +2 votes to Prokofiev and Handel after until they are in.


----------



## Air

tdc said:


> If you give your +2 votes to Ravel and then Mahler until they are in (both are already close). I'll give my +2 votes to Prokofiev and Handel after until they are in.


OK, I'll do this, since these two works are already quite far and I like them very much. My only request is that Prokofiev and Handel don't suffer at the expense of getting Mahler and Ravel in.


----------



## science

................ sorry .................


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> OK, I'll do this, since these two works are already quite far and I like them very much. My only request is that Prokofiev and Handel don't suffer at the expense of getting Mahler and Ravel in.


All right its a deal, and I won't vote against either Handel or Prokofiev in the process of getting Ravel and Mahler in.


----------



## Pieck

Elgar Brahms Handel

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 2
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 16
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8


----------



## pjang23

Elgar / Beethoven PC4 / Beethoven Moonlight

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 2
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 18
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Verdi / Beethoven PC / Handel

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 2
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 18
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Elgar / Handel

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 2
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 19
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## wingracer

After mmsbls

Borodin / Moonlight / Brahms

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 19
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Ravel: Sheherazade - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## tdc

After Wingracer:

Ravel/ Handel / Puccini

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 19
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## Art Rock

After tdc

Ravel / Saint Saens / Mozart


Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 19
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Ravel: Sheherazade - 27
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## An Die Freude

After Art Rock

Ravel / Beethoven Moonlight / Handel

*Ravel - Sheherazade is now recommended*

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
*Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 4*
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 19
*Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9*
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 14
*Ravel: Sheherazade - 29 - recommended*
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## science

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem 
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony #9
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 
56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 “Death & the Maiden” 
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe 
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet op. 76 #3 “Emperor”
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun 
63. Brahms: Symphony #1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony #3
66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 “Pastoral” 
67. Ravel: Scheherazade 

and the new board: 

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 19
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## pjang23

Elgar / Verdi / Mozart

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 21
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## Webernite

Mozart \ Handel \ Borodin

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 21
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## Pieck

Elgar Borodin Mozart

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 23
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') / Saint-Saëns / Brahms

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 23
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven: PC5 / Elgar / Beethoven Moonlight

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 4
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 24
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Brahms PC / Elgar / Prokofiev

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 4
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 25
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## Air

After science:

Mahler / Handel / Brahms 1

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 4
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 25
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 22
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3

There are a few piano concerti that should probably get in before Brahms 1 does - Mozart 23, Mozart 21, Grieg, Beethoven 4, Prokofiev 3, Prokofiev 2, and Ravel in G. So not yet, in my opinion.


----------



## pjang23

Air said:


> After science:
> 
> Mahler / Handel / Brahms 1
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 4
> Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
> Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
> Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
> Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
> Elgar: Cello Concerto - 25
> Handel: Giulio Cesare - 11
> Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 22
> Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 22
> Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
> Puccini: Turandot - 14
> Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
> Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
> Verdi: Rigoletto - 3
> 
> There are a few piano concerti that should probably get in before Brahms 1 does - Mozart 23, Mozart 21, Grieg, Beethoven 4, Prokofiev 3, Prokofiev 2, and Ravel in G. So not yet, in my opinion.


Much as I dislike to admit it, I agree.


----------



## science

I can see the Mozarts and Beethoven 4, but not the others.


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Mozart / Elgar / Saint-Saëns

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 4
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 26
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 22
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Mahler / Handel / Brahms PC 

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 4
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 26
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 24
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc

Puccini / Mahler / Prokofiev

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 4
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 3
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 26
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 25
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## wingracer

After hespdelk

Borodin / Moonlight / Brahms

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 4
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 19
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 26
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 25
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## Art Rock

After wingracer:

Mahler / Saint Saens / Beethoven PC5

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 3
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 19
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 26
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 27
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## Pieck

Elgar Borodin Mahler


Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 3
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 20
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 28
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 26
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## science

After Pieck:

Brahms PC 1 / Brahms PT / Prokofiev

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 3
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 28
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 26
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## Pieck

@Science and pjang
Let's cooperate on Brahms PT. The only way we can get him in is if we all give it our 2 points until it's in.


----------



## science

My thinking is that Brahms piano concerto #1 will absorb the anti-Brahms votes for the trio.


----------



## Webernite

Mozart \ Handel \ Elgar

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 3
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 27
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 26
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 26
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Webernite:

Mozart \ Beethoven PC5 \ Saint-Saëns

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 4
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 27
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 26
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## pjang23

Elgar / Beethoven PC5 / Mozart

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 5
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 29
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 26
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## tdc

After pjang23

Mahler / Handel / Beethoven pc4

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 5
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 29
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 28
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 15
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## Art Rock

After tdc

Mahler / Saint Saens / Verdi


Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 5
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 29
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 30
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## Art Rock

Double post - I have adjusted mine.


----------



## tdc

corrected board:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 5
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 4
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 29
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 30
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## An Die Freude

After Art Rock:

Beethoven Moonlight / Elgar Cello / Handel

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 5
*Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 6*
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
*Elgar: Cello Concerto - 30
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13*
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 30
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## wingracer

After An Die Freude

Borodin / Moonlight / Brahms PT

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 5
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 22
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 30
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 30
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## Pieck

Elgar Borodin Mahler

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 5
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 32
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 29
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## Trout

Emperor / Organ / Handel

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 7
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 9
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 32
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 29
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## science

after Trout:

Brahms PT / Brahms PC / Mahler

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 7
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 32
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 28
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## mmsbls

after science:

Mozart / Elgar / Saint-Saëns

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 7
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 33
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 28
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 29
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Mahler / Handel / Brahms PC 1

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 7
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 33
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 30
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 29
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Mahler / Handel / Brahms PC 1

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 7
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 33
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 32
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 29
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## mmsbls

We have an unusual situation on the board. Only 3 times have works accumulated more than 30 points before being recommended.

Bach Goldberg Variations 32 points (page 54)
Schubert SQ 14 30 points (page 77)
Bach Brandenburg Concertos 31 points (page 87)

Elgar's Cello Concerto has set a new record for points (33). Also for the first time there are 2 works with 30 points (Mahler 9). Mozart's quintet presumably will soon have over 30 as well.

I would like to see all 3 works make it. There are several people voting for these works. If we work together, they should get in quickly, and then we can move on to other works. Any takers?


----------



## tdc

mmsbls said:


> I would like to see all 3 works make it. There are several people voting for these works. If we work together, they should get in quickly, and then we can move on to other works. Any takers?


Normally I'd go with something like this. Its a good idea but I'm currently tied up in a 3 composer deal. If you want to join us in Mahler 9 that'd be great, but I can't vote for anyone in return for you until after Prokofiev and Handel are in.


----------



## hespdelk

After Air:

Puccini / Mahler / Elgar

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 7
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 32
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 33
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 29
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## pjang23

mmsbls said:


> We have an unusual situation on the board. Only 3 times have works accumulated more than 30 points before being recommended.
> 
> Bach Goldberg Variations 32 points (page 54)
> Schubert SQ 14 30 points (page 77)
> Bach Brandenburg Concertos 31 points (page 87)
> 
> Elgar's Cello Concerto has set a new record for points (33). Also for the first time there are 2 works with 30 points (Mahler 9). Mozart's quintet presumably will soon have over 30 as well.
> 
> I would like to see all 3 works make it. There are several people voting for these works. If we work together, they should get in quickly, and then we can move on to other works. Any takers?


Indeed, the further we go down the list, the less familiar works get and the more diverse opinions get. Elgar is my current goal, but I'll help Mahler along if it will clear up the log jam.

Beethoven PC5 / Mahler / Mozart

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 9
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 32
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 34
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 16
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## Art Rock

After pjang23

Mahler / Saint Saens / Beethoven PC5

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 8
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 7
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 23
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 11
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 32
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 36
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## wingracer

After Art Rock

Borodin / moonlight / Brahms pt

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 8
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 32
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 36
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## Pieck

Elgar Borodin Mahler

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 8
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 26
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 10
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 34
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 35
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 8
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 26
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 34
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 35
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2

Brahms P trio / Brahms P concerto / Prokofiev


----------



## hespdelk

after science:

Puccini / Mahler / Elgar

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 8
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 26
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 33
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 36
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


I have nothing against elgar.. but the tie must break somehow :lol:


----------



## science

Goodness, I think we're in for quite a cascade once these begin to fall.


----------



## Air

After hespdelk:

Mahler / Handel / Brahms PC 1

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 8
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 26
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 33
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 38
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## Art Rock

After Air:

Mahler / Saint Saens / Verdi

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 8
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 26
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Elgar: Cello Concerto - 33
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 15
*Mahler: Symphony No. 9 - 40*
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 1


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Emperor / Elgar / Mozart

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 10
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 26
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
*Elgar: Cello Concerto - 34*
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 15
*Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 27*
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 1


----------



## Trout

Updated List:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem 
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony #9
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 
56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 “Death & the Maiden” 
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe 
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet op. 76 #3 “Emperor”
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun 
63. Brahms: Symphony #1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony #3
66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 “Pastoral” 
67. Ravel: Scheherazade 
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto

and the board:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 10
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 26
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 / Saint-Saëns

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 11
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 26
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 29
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: Rigoletto - 1


----------



## pjang23

Verdi La Traviata / Brahms PT / Verdi Rigoletto

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 11
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 8
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 26
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 29
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: La Traviata - 2


----------



## An Die Freude

After pjang33

Beethoven Moonlight / Puccini / Handel

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 11
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 26
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 14
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 29
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: La Traviata - 2


----------



## tdc

After An Die Freude

Prokofiev / Handel / Brahms PC1

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 11
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 26
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 29
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: La Traviata - 2


----------



## Webernite

Mozart \ Handel \ Borodin 

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 11
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 10
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 25
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 16
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 31
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: La Traviata - 2


----------



## wingracer

After Webernite

Borodin / moonlight / Brahms pt

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 11
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 27
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 12
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 16
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 31
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: La Traviata - 2


----------



## Pieck

Borodin Berahms Mozart

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 11
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 16
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: La Traviata - 2


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Emperor / Saint-Saëns / Handel

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 13
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: La Traviata - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Beethoven: Emperor / Saint-Saëns 

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 14
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 15
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 32
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: La Traviata - 2

@Pieck, wingracer, Webernite: Our collective votes are keeping the Borodin and Mozart in a perpetual race. I would like both in. Want to work together?


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Prokofiev / Handel / Borodin

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 14
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 11
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 13
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 16
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 32
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: La Traviata - 2


----------



## science

after tdc:

Mozart / Brahms /

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 14
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 11
* Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 27
* Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 16
* Mozart: String Quintet in G minor KV 516 - 34*
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: La Traviata - 2


----------



## science

hello hello


----------



## pjang23

Verdi / Beethoven PC5 / Puccini 

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 15
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 11
*Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 - 27*
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: La Traviata - 4


----------



## science

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem 
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony #9
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 
56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 “Death & the Maiden” 
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe 
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet op. 76 #3 “Emperor”
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun 
63. Brahms: Symphony #1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony #3
66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 “Pastoral” 
67. Ravel: Scheherazade 
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516 
71. Borodin: String Quartet #2

and the board:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 15
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 11
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: La Traviata - 4


----------



## science

after that round of enshrinements, here are our stats:

Broken down by composer: 
7 – Bach, Beethoven, Mozart 
6 – Brahms 
5 – Schubert
4 - 
3 - Schumann, Mahler 
2 - Wagner, Tchaikovsky, Shostakovich, Haydn, Debussy, Ravel 
1 - Bruckner, Stravinsky, Dvorak, Mendelssohn, Chopin, Handel, Strauss, Scarlatti, Faure, Verdi, Britten, Bartok, Vivaldi, Prokofiev, Berlioz, Rachmaninoff, Mussorgsky, Rimsky-Korsakov, Gorecki, Elgar, Borodin 


Broken down by period: 
Baroque: 10
Classical: 16
Romantic: 29
Modern: 16


Broken down by nationality: 
Austrian/German: 46
Russian: 10
French: 6
Italian: 3
British: 2
Polish: 2
Czech: 1
Hungarian: 1


Broken down by genre (this is a bit arbitrary, I admit): 
Ballet: 3
Chamber music: 9
Choral: 7*
Concerti: 11
Keyboard: 10**
Opera: 5
Songs: 4
Symphony/Orchestral: 22***

* Excluding symphonies or ballets
** Including Bach's The Art of Fugue
*** Including Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## Air

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Handel: Giulio Cesare / Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 14
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 11
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 14
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: La Traviata - 4

Wow, the board is getting kind of small!


----------



## pjang23

Any ideas for nominations (especially from composers not on the board)?

Some favorites I have in mind: 
Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Chopin: Ballades
Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation)
Mahler: Rückert Lieder or Symphony No.5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No.23
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin or Impromptus
R Strauss: Death and Transfiguration
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
Verdi: Requiem (I can help with this after Traviata gets in)

Something by Schumann? I like Frauenliebe und Leben and Carnaval, but am not familiar with much of his work.


----------



## wingracer

After Air

Chopin Nocturnes / moonlight / Brahms

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 14
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 12
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 13
Chopin: Nocturnes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: La Traviata - 4


----------



## hespdelk

Puccini / Beethoven Moonlight / Prokofiev

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 14
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 13
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 13
Chopin: Nocturnes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: La Traviata - 4 

Edit:
saw that wingracer beat me to it - made corrections


----------



## Air

pjang23 said:


> Any ideas for nominations (preferably by composers not on the board)?
> 
> Some favorites I have in mind:
> Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
> Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
> Chopin: Ballades
> Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation)
> Mozart: Piano Concerto No.23
> Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
> Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin or Impromptus
> R Strauss: Death and Transfiguration
> Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio


Wow, awesome choices! I'd help with any of the above actually.

Also:

Debussy: Preludes, bks. 1 & 2
Berg: Violin Concerto
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 & Grosse Fugue
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time (& Vingt Regards)
Sibelius: Tapiola (& any of the symphonies)
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie (& Der Rosenkavalier)
Chopin: Nocturnes
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 (also 6 & 8, the War Sonatas)
Bach: Cello Suites
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Schumann: Piano Quintet
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet (& concerto)
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor


----------



## wingracer

corrected

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 14
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 13
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 13
Chopin: Nocturnes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: La Traviata - 4


----------



## wingracer

I put the chopin nocturnes on the board. Let's push them.


----------



## Art Rock

After wingracer

Mozart clarinet concerto / Saint Saens / Beethoven PC5

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 13
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 13
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 13
Chopin: Nocturnes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 17
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Verdi: La Traviata - 4


----------



## pjang23

wingracer said:


> I put the chopin nocturnes on the board. Let's push them.


Yeah, great choice! 



Air said:


> Debussy: Preludes, bks. 1 & 2
> Berg: Violin Concerto
> Liszt: Piano Sonata
> Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 & Grosse Fugue
> Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
> Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time (& Vingt Regards)
> Sibelius: Tapiola (& any of the symphonies)
> Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie (& Der Rosenkavalier)
> Chopin: Nocturnes
> Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 (also 6 & 8, the War Sonatas)
> Bach: Cello Suites
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
> Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
> Schumann: Piano Quintet
> Mozart: Clarinet Quintet (& concerto)
> Mozart: Great Mass in C minor


I like a good chunk of those, and will check them out!


----------



## tdc

I was thinking about nominating Bartok's Bluebeard's Castle, but it looks like Concerto for Orchestra is probably a smarter choice as I believe Pieck and science favored that one as well.

I also think Bach's Ich Habe Genug Cantata BWV 82 should be nominated soon as well as his Clavier Ubung III.

All in all though a lot of very good suggestions there by Air, Art Rock, pjang23 and wingracer.


----------



## Pieck

Brahms Schubert Handel

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 13
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 13
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 15
Chopin: Nocturnes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 16
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Verdi: La Traviata - 4


----------



## science

tdc said:


> I was thinking about nominating Bartok's Bluebeard's Castle, but it looks like Concerto for Orchestra is probably a smarter choice as I believe Pieck and science favored that one as well.
> 
> I also think Bach's Ich Habe Genug Cantata BWV 82 should be nominated soon as well as his Clavier Ubung III.
> 
> All in all though a lot of very good suggestions there by Air, Art Rock, pjang23 and wingracer.


I'm a huge, huge fan of "Ich habe genug." You can count on me to vote for that whenever there is support.

I agree that Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra will probably draw more positive votes and fewer negative votes than Bluebeard's Castle at this stage of the project.

pjang23 and Air mentioned qute a few things I'd actively support:

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas
Debussy: Preludes
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet

If I anticipated having the votes to spare, I would include Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra and his Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta. I will probably not get to vote for them much in the near future, but I will promise absolutely not to vote against them!

Besides those, I'd also like to support:

Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Bizet: Carmen
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1
Verdi: Rigletto

On the board, I will support Beethoven's Piano Concerto #4, Brahms' Piano Trio #1, Chopin's Nocturnes, and Mozart's Clarinet Concerto.


----------



## An Die Freude

What about Chopin's Etudes? Would they be good?

Anyway, after Pieck

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 / Beethoven Moonlight / Saint Saens

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 13
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 14
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 15
Chopin: Nocturnes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 16
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 4


----------



## Pieck

Beethoven Op. 18
Brahms Double Concerto
Tchaikovsky Piano Trio
Grieg Cello Sonata
Brahms Cello Sonata 1
Brahms Op. 120
Brahms Clarinet Trio
Brahms SQuintet 2
SQ 1&2
Dvorak Dumky Trio
Mendelssohn SQ no. 6
Bruch VC no. 1 and if someone knows it: the Konzertstucke

P.S I'll support Bartok OC


----------



## science

I'm game for Chopin's Etudes as well. 

Pieck, I'll support Bruch's VC 1 enthusiastically, but not until Brahms and Beethoven are in (in either order). 

But right now we need to push Brahms' trio!


----------



## hespdelk

After An die freude:

Puccini / Beethoven Moonlight / Prokofiev

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 13
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 15
Chopin: Nocturnes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 16
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 4


----------



## science

after hespdelk:

Brahms / Chopin / Prokofiev

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 13
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 17
Chopin: Nocturnes - 3
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 16
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 17
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 4


----------



## Art Rock

After science

Saint Saens / Mozart / Brahms


Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 13
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 16
Chopin: Nocturnes - 3
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 16
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 / Tchaikovsky / Handel

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 15
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 16
Chopin: Nocturnes - 3
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 15
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 4


----------



## wingracer

After mmsbls

Chopin / moonlight / brahms

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 15
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 15
Chopin: Nocturnes - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 15
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 4


----------



## pjang23

Verdi / Brahms / Tchaikovsky

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 15
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 16
Chopin: Nocturnes - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 15
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 6


----------



## Webernite

Bach \ Handel \ Saint-Saëns

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 15
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 16
Chopin: Nocturnes - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 17
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 6


----------



## tdc

After Webernite

Prokofiev / Handel / Brahms

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 15
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 15
Chopin: Nocturnes - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 18
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 6


----------



## Pieck

Brahms Schubert Handel

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 15
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 17
Chopin: Nocturnes - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 17
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 6


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Saint-Saens Prokofiev Beethoven Moonlight

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 15
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 17
Chopin: Nocturnes - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 17
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 6

Noooo Mahler is nominated, now I don't want to minus away anything, have to sacrifice...


----------



## science

after Pieck the dauntless - scratch that, after Huilunsoittaja - 

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 15
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Chopin: Nocturnes - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 17
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 6

Brahms Piano Trio / Brahms Piano Concerto / Prokofiev


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Emperor / Saint-Saëns / Puccini

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 17
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Chopin: Nocturnes - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 17
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 21
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Beethoven: Emperor / Schubert / Puccini

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 19
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Chopin: Nocturnes - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 17
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 21
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 6


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Prokofiev / Handel / Brahms PC


Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 19
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Chopin: Nocturnes - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 18
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 23
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 21
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 6


----------



## Webernite

Bach \ Handel \ Saint-Saëns

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 19
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Chopin: Nocturnes - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 19
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 23
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 6


----------



## Air

Prokofiev / Handel / Brahms

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 19
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Chopin: Nocturnes - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 20
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 25
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 6


----------



## pjang23

Verdi / Brahms / Tchaikovsky

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 19
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Chopin: Nocturnes - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 20
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 25
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## tdc

corrected list: (Air forgot to subtract a point from Brahms)

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 19
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 15
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Chopin: Nocturnes - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 20
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 25
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc:

Puccini / Beethoven Moonlight / Saint-saens

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 19
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 16
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Chopin: Nocturnes - 5
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 20
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 25
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## wingracer

After hespdelk

Chopin / moonlight / brahms

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 19
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 18
Chopin: Nocturnes - 7
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 20
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 25
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## Art Rock

After wingracer

Schubert / Chopin / Beethoven pc5


Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 18
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 17
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 18
Chopin: Nocturnes - 8
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 20
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 25
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## science

after Ar Rock:

Brahms Trio / Brahms PC 1 / Prokofiev

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 18
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 17
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Chopin: Nocturnes - 8
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 20
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 24
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## Pieck

Brahms T Brahms C Handel

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 18
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 17
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Nocturnes - 8
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 19
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 24
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## hespdelk

After Pieck:

Puccini / Beethoven Moonlight / Prokofiev

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 18
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 18
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Nocturnes - 8
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 19
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 23
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## haydnfan

After hespdelk:

Bach/Chopin/Prokofiev

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 18
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 18
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Nocturnes - 9
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 19
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## wingracer

After haydnfan

Chopin / moonlight / Brahms pt

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 18
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 19
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Chopin: Nocturnes - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 19
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Emperor / Saint-Saëns / Puccini

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 20
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 19
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Chopin: Nocturnes - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 19
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## Art Rock

After trout

Schubert / Saint Saens / Handel


Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 20
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 19
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Chopin: Nocturnes - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 18
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 21
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Beethoven PC 5 / Schubert / Saint-Saëns


Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 22
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 19
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Chopin: Nocturnes - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 18
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## Webernite

Handel \ Bach \ Saint-Saëns

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 22
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 19
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Chopin: Nocturnes - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 20
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## tdc

After Webernite

Prokofiev / Handel / Brahms PC

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 22
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 19
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Chopin: Nocturnes - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 21
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 24
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Prokofiev / Handel / Brahms PC

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 22
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 19
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Chopin: Nocturnes - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 22
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 26
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8

Tough struggle for Prokofiev and Handel this is. Anyone willing to make any deals?


----------



## Pieck

Brahms T \ C \ Handel

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 22
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 19
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 23
Chopin: Nocturnes - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 20
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 24
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## Art Rock

Pieck appears to have missed Air's post.

Correct board:

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 22
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 19
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 23
Chopin: Nocturnes - 11
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 21
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 26
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## An Die Freude

After Pieck

Chopin's Etudes / Moonlight Sonata / Saint Saens

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 22
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 20
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 23
Chopin: Nocturnes - 11
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 21
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 26
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## pjang23

So many good choices.....

Tchaikovsky PT / Brahms PT / Tchaikovsky PC1

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 22
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 20
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 24
Chopin: Nocturnes - 11
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 21
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 26
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## An Die Freude

Ah. I thought Tchaikovsky's PC 1 would be a good nomination. :/


----------



## pjang23

An Die Freude said:


> Ah. I thought Tchaikovsky's PC 1 would be a good nomination. :/


Ahh, sorry about that.  I understand to love for the piece (particularly the first five minutes) but personally find the rest of the work to be inconsistent. I think it has a good shot when a few more piano concertos make it in (see our recommended list http://www.talkclassical.com/12546-tc-top-100-most-31.html#post159106 ).

If it helps, I would support Chopin's Ballades before supporting his Etudes.


----------



## An Die Freude

pjang23 said:


> Ahh, sorry about that.  I understand to love for the piece (particularly the first five minutes) but personally find the rest of the work to be inconsistent. I think it has a good shot when a few more piano concertos make it in (see our recommended list http://www.talkclassical.com/12546-tc-top-100-most-31.html#post159106 ).
> 
> If it helps, I would support Chopin's Ballades before supporting his Etudes.


Personally, I've never listened to his Ballades. Might have a wee listen later. 

Also, science, can you nominate with your 1-point selection? Just that I'm determined to get the Moonlight Sonata recommended so it needs all the 2-pointers it can get.


----------



## Pieck

an die freude said:


> also, science, can you nominate with your 1-point selection?


Yes we can!


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Brahms PT / Brahms PC / Prokofiev

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 22
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 20
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 26
Chopin: Nocturnes - 11
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 21
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 25
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 18
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## science

An Die Freude said:


> Personally, I've never listened to his Ballades. Might have a wee listen later.
> 
> Also, science, can you nominate with your 1-point selection? Just that I'm determined to get the Moonlight Sonata recommended so it needs all the 2-pointers it can get.





Pieck said:


> Yes we can!


Pieck is right.

Mr. Freude, how about this? If you'll use your +2 votes on Brahms' piano trio, then when it is enshrined I'll use my +2 votes on the Moonlight sonata. I would also support Tchaikovsky's PC #1 after that if you like.


----------



## Air

Well, I guess I've learned something new then. Brahms is one of the four-demigods along with Bach, Beethoven, and Mozart and deserve 10 times as many works in the canon as Handel, Prokofiev, and Wagner, who are merely fringe composers. 

Good day to everyone.


----------



## science

Air said:


> Well, I guess I've learned something new lately then. Brahms is one of the four-demigods along with Bach, Beethoven, and Mozart and deserve 10 times as many works in the canon as Handel and Prokofiev, who are merely fringe composers.
> 
> Good day to everyone.


Your choices by Prokofiev and Handel will get on there, but can you spare some tears for Haydn as well?

Anyway, I hadn't realized that people would be expected to prefer Prokofiev's 2nd to Brahms' and Tchaikovksy's 1st and Beethoven's 4th or 5th piano concertos. I'm voting for works, not composers.


----------



## Air

science said:


> Your choices by Prokofiev and Handel will get on there, but can you spare some tears for Haydn as well?
> 
> Anyway, I hadn't realized that people would be expected to prefer Prokofiev's 2nd to Brahms' and Tchaikovksy's 1st and Beethoven's 4th or 5th piano concertos. I'm voting for works, not composers.


Well, the same thing can be said about Brahms' Piano Trio. But I don't think it's that outlandish as on our TC Top 100 Recommended Concerti list, Prokofiev's 2nd came in before Brahms' 1st and a lot of Prokofiev enthusiasts I know consider it their favorite work by him, even ahead of Romeo and Juliet, Prok 3, the symphonies, and the piano sonatas.

Anyways, we've agreed on Liszt's _Piano Sonata_ next? Because that's one I'm quite willing to help you on.


----------



## tdc

Yeah no kidding I guess its more important for Brahms to have 7 works on the list before Lizst has any, or before Dvorak or Chopin even have 2.


----------



## science

Liszt's Piano sonata is a good choice. 

I'd like to support Chopin too, and I will. Hopefully sooner rather than later - but I'm not doing anything until Brahms' trio is in, as long as pieck and pjang23 continue to push it as well. 

I hadn't realized Brahms' piano trio #1 was such an unpopular work. It's really a very beautiful thing.


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Liszt's Piano sonata is a good choice.
> 
> I'd like to support Chopin too, and I will. Hopefully sooner rather than later - but I'm not doing anything until Brahms' trio is in, as long as pieck and pjang23 continue to push it as well.
> 
> I hadn't realized Brahms' piano trio #1 was such an unpopular work. It's really a very beautiful thing.


It has nothing to do with whether or not the PT is a beautiful work. I can think of a lot of other beautiful works by Bach, Mozart, Schubert and Beethoven that haven't been nominated yet too. How would you compare something like Beethoven's 7th symphony to Brahms PT? You can't really compare them they are too different, so when it comes down to it this list isn't about listing in order all the most beautiful works (and if it was there would still be wayyyy too much Brahms). Its more about compiling a useful list, I think the credibility of the list is being ruined personally by the amount of Brahms we are voting in. If you cant hear what makes Bach Beethoven and Mozart greater composers than Brahms Im sorry but I don't think you have good taste in music. He was a 'try hard' composer compared to them. He had good ideas but they didn't always flow well, and his execution (particularily in larger scale works) was often somewhat lacking. He has his strong points too, I could see him deserving of several of his spots, but this is seriously ridiculous.

Look at some of the names of composers that don't have one work, or only one, (Mendelssohn, Chopin, Lizst, Dvorak, Stravinsky, Bartok etc. ) and think about the fact you are voting in Brahms' 7th work. Its just not right.


----------



## science

Well, you feel passionately, but now that we're insulting each other there's no point in discussion.

But for the record, I did not support Brahms PC #2 or the clarinet quintet. It's not about Brahms for me, I have no Brahms agenda. _*I have not made any claims about Brahms' relative greatness compared to other composers.* _ That's all in your imagination. You can insult me without making stuff up.

My next vote, I'm going to put Liszt's sonata on the board for you. Let's see. I don't believe you're actually going to support it.

Scratch that. I'm putting Brahms' lullaby on there with my next vote.


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Emperor / Saint-Saëns / Brahms

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 20
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 25
Chopin: Nocturnes - 11
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 21
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 25
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Well, you feel passionately, but now that we're insulting each other there's no point in discussion.
> 
> But for the record, I did not support Brahms PC #2 or the clarinet quintet. It's not about Brahms for me, I have no Brahms agenda. I have not made any claims about Brahms' relative greatness compared to other composers. That's all in your imagination. You want to insult me, there are plenty of ways to do it without making stuff up.
> 
> My next vote, I'm going to put Liszt's sonata on the board for you. Let's see. I don't believe you're actually going to support it.


Well you feel passionately too. All I said was _if _you think brahms was on the level of Bach Mozart and Beethoven you don't have good taste in music...you just have specified you don't so there is no insult there intended. I am glad you are choosing to go for something else for a while, thank you. I won't vote against the Liszt, but I am still under a deal to give my votes to Prokofiev and Handel until they are in. (I didn't realize Air was only able to vote once a day when I made this deal.)


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Prokofiev / Handel / Brahms PT

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 20
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 24
Chopin: Nocturnes - 11
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 22
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 27
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## science

I never claimed to have good taste in music. I've never pretended to be among the elite whose opinions the rest of us have to bow down to.


----------



## science

[/masked profanity]


----------



## tdc

science said:


> I never claimed to have good taste in music. I've never pretended to be among the elite whose opinions the rest of us have to bow down to.


Good for you.


----------



## mmsbls

I've been struggling with the list as apparently others have as well. I think there is a tendency to think of wonderful works and vote them in rather than think of representative great works from good-great composers. I have focused too much on great works to the exclusion of some composers. 

I do think that works from what we might call "lesser" composers might need more of a consensus before they will do well. People might like a work but not be thrilled enough to vote regularly for it. With more of a consensus going in, perhaps these works could make the list.

I would eagerly support any of the works listed below from composers with 1 or no works on our current list. I do not know opera well at all so I probably would have trouble supporting those works.

Composers with 1 work:

Dvorak Cello Concerto (Symphony #8, Quartet #12)
Handel Water Music
Mendelssohn Symphony #4 (or #3)
Chopin Nocturnes, Ballades, or Sonata #2 in B flat minor
Prokofiev Piano Concerto #3, Symphony #5,#1 (I do like piano concerto #2, but significantly less than these other works)
Strauss tone poem (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks, Thus Spake Zarathustra, Death and Transfiguration, others)

Composer's with no works:
Liszt Hungarian Rhapsodies or Sonata in B minor
Sibelius Symphony #2, Finlandia
Grieg Piano Concerto
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time


----------



## science

[/masked profanity]


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> Liszt Hungarian Rhapsodies


This would be a great choice too. Maybe after Chopin's Nocturnes.


----------



## science

tdc said:


> Good for you.


Yeah, it is.


----------



## Trout

tdc said:


> It has nothing to do with whether or not the PT is a beautiful work. I can think of a lot of other beautiful works by Bach, Mozart, Schubert and Beethoven that haven't been nominated yet too. How would you compare something like Beethoven's 7th symphony to Brahms PT? You can't really compare them they are too different, so when it comes down to it this list isn't about listing in order all the most beautiful works (and if it was there would still be wayyyy too much Brahms). Its more about compiling a useful list, I think the credibility of the list is being ruined personally by the amount of Brahms we are voting in. If you cant hear what makes Bach Beethoven and Mozart greater composers than Brahms Im sorry but I don't think you have good taste in music. He was a 'try hard' composer compared to them. He had good ideas but they didn't always flow well, and his execution (particularily in larger scale works) was often somewhat lacking. He has his strong points too, I could see him deserving of several of his spots, but this is seriously ridiculous.
> 
> Look at some of the names of composers that don't have one work, or only one, (Mendelssohn, Chopin, Lizst, Dvorak, Stravinsky, Bartok etc. ) and think about the fact you are voting in Brahms' 7th work. Its just not right.


A composer's greatness does not always equal to the sum of his or her works. Just because Brahms has 6 works (going on 7) on the list while others only have one or none at all, it does not mean that Brahms is a greater composer. Also, everyone has different tastes in music, so it's only a matter of opinion of what good tastes are.


----------



## science

As the list goes on, I'm convinced Beethoven and Mozart are going to pull ahead. We'll enshrine about ten of Beethoven's piano sonatas, at least 5 of his symphonies, at least 10 of his string quartets. There's no way Brahms matches that. Mozart will have about 7 piano concertos, 5 or so operas, 5 or so symphonies, a few string quartets, the Great Mass, string quintets, a couple violin concertos, a couple violin sonatas. Again, Brahms has no chance. 

Brahms might keep up with Bach. Haydn will start to catch them eventually, I'd guess. 

Right now, probably the biggest surprise for me is Tchaikovsky's PC #1. Not sure why that is so unpopular.


----------



## Air

I've worked out a short list of what I will nominate next.

1. Liszt: Piano Sonata
2. Berg: Violin Concerto
4. Chopin: Ballades
5. Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
6. Monteverdi: Vespers
7. Sibelius: Symphony #2

All of these have support from what I've seen.

I probably won't support the Hungarian Rhapsodies if they come up. Though exciting on the surface, the vapid passage-work doesn't always come off as having anything beyond flash. I'd be much more willing to support the Années de pèlerinage if anyone goes for them, which contain much more beautiful music.

Most people who dislike Tchaikovsky's PC #1 probably do so because of its bombast, loose structure, and the fact that "the theme" never returns again. (One has got to wonder why, right?) The third movement, for all its popularity, can become a bit banal if one hears it too much - since it basically repeats itself over and over again. Nikolai Rubinstein was highly critical of it too, and I feel it's just one of those works that many people have left behind and feel no need to return to again. Personally, I've never understood (besides that huge theme in the beginning) it's popularity and am glad that people don't rate it so highly (though still high) anymore these days.

Viva the Piano Trio though!


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> A composer's greatness does not always equal to the sum of his or her works. Just because Brahms has 6 works (going on 7) on the list while others only have one or none at all, it does not mean that Brahms is a greater composer. Also, everyone has different tastes in music, so it's only a matter of opinion of what good tastes are.


You have a point, I suppose my comment about 'not good taste in music' was a little over the top and not necessarily true. At the same time I think part of this game is about being able to communicate why you think certain works should get in, and why maybe others should not, perhaps I was a little abrasive, but it really is ridiculous to me. Maybe that just reflects my tastes, but I really think the amount of votes and pre-planning science was putting into getting yet another Brahms work in (setting up another Brahms work to help 'protect' the trio) was also a little over the top, especially considering that Brahms has already caused controversy on more than one occasion in the past in this same game, and one more work in puts him right back on par with Bach, Mozart and Beethoven and even farther ahead of Schubert. Obviously doing that is going to set up some potential conflict. Wouldn't it be smart to just wait a while on the Brahms piano trio? There aren't enough good works out there by any other composers to focus on? I just find voting that way is maybe just a little bit selfish and also maybe just a little bit disrespectful to the many great composers who aren't well represented yet on this list.


----------



## science

The hostility to Brahms bothers me, but the hostility to me hurts. I'd like to be friends with tdc, and obviously things are getting out of control with this Brahms thing. I think we have the votes to get it enshrined, but the long-term hositility is not worth it to me. I know something ilke this happened to me on the other game, and I'm still angry about it - I don't want to do to tdc what happened to me there. 

I believe I'm obligated to vote for Brahms' trio by some earlier deal, so I'll try to keep it c. 25 points - there's no need for us to push it into the 30s to get it enshrined. 

I'm disgusted with this all anyway.


----------



## science

tdc said:


> why maybe others should not


It'll all get in. We're going to at least 300. We can go past that too.

The issue is - in what order?


----------



## science

Pieck - here's a thought. I see you're a big Bruch fan. How about we try Bruch's 1st violin concerto? 

My dilemma is that I don't want to betray you, but I don't want to antagonize tdc either. If we keep Brahms' trio at about 25 pts, it'll be enshrined fairly soon anyway; we can let tdc push Prokofiev and Giulini past it. Pjang's been giving it his +1 votes too; with our +1 votes we can balance out the -1 votes.


----------



## wingracer

Don't worry about it. Vote for what you like and sooner or later it will get in. I got very little support for Borodin, yet I got him in there with just a bit of help from a couple others. 

Meanwhile, I will continue to vote against Brahms because I just don't like him that much. That's my opinion and has nothing to do with anyone else taste in music. Fortunately, his supporters can give him two points while I can only take one.


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc:

Puccini / Beethoven Moonlight / Bach

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 21
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 24
Chopin: Nocturnes - 11
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 22
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 27
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## wingracer

After tdc

Chopin nocturnes / moonlight / brahms pt

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 21
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 23
Chopin: Nocturnes - 13
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 22
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 27
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## wingracer

corrected


Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 22
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 23
Chopin: Nocturnes - 13
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 22
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 27
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 19
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## science

wingracer said:


> Don't worry about it. Vote for what you like and sooner or later it will get in. I got very little support for Borodin, yet I got him in there with just a bit of help from a couple others.
> 
> Meanwhile, I will continue to vote against Brahms because I just don't like him that much. That's my opinion and has nothing to do with anyone else taste in music. Fortunately, his supporters can give him two points while I can only take one.


Fair and reasonable!

I envy your patience.


----------



## tdc

science said:


> The hostility to Brahms bothers me, but the hostility to me hurts. I'd like to be friends with tdc, and obviously things are getting out of control with this Brahms thing. I think we have the votes to get it enshrined, but the long-term hositility is not worth it to me. I know something ilke this happened to me on the other game, and I'm still angry about it - I don't want to do to tdc what happened to me there.
> 
> I believe I'm obligated to vote for Brahms' trio by some earlier deal, so I'll try to keep it c. 25 points - there's no need for us to push it into the 30s to get it enshrined.
> 
> I'm disgusted with this all anyway.


All right, well for one I don't percieve this as hostility to Brahms. If I tried to constantly vote in Debussy or Wagner works at every opportunity, I would surely come across some opposition, but of course that wouldn't mean you or anyone else was trying to be hostile to these composers. Just that you don't see them as quite as great as I do. I think a similar thing happened when Wagner got the 2nd spot on this list, this really bothered some people, but not others.

Admittedly I probably have been a little bit harsh towards you, and its not my intention. I am just trying to help make this list turn out looking somewhat credible. Honestly thank you for toning down the Brahms. At this point Brahms is already going to look like he is equal to any of the great composers based on how many works he has in and the placement of those works. That doesn't seem like a big deal to you because Brahms is one of your favorite composers (Im guessing your favorite). But it already kind of bothers me a little bit. Think about how you'd feel if we replaced all those Brahms works with Debussy or Wagner works (who on some lists rank higher than Brahms). It would probably bother you a little bit. This is because you have a different perspective than I do on Debussy and Wagner, but not necessarily because you have any hostility towards them.

I am just trying to emphatically get my point across, because if Brahms ends up surpassing all other composers on this list for works in the top 100, (which he is close to doing) I would probably feel like the list is no longer credible. I'm trying to do more than just push my favorite works, but push works that I think are universally appreciated and that are good recommendations based on the repertoire as a whole.

So basically, sorry for any hostility that I put on you, I really didn't know how else to put my points across. I do want to be friends again as well.


----------



## science

tdc said:


> All right, well for one I don't percieve this as hostility to Brahms. If I tried to constantly vote in Debussy or Wagner works at every opportunity, I would surely come across some opposition, but of course that wouldn't mean you or anyone else was trying to be hostile to these composers. Just that you don't see them as quite as great as I do. I think a similar thing happened when Wagner got the 2nd spot on this list, this really bothered some people, but not others.
> 
> Admittedly I probably have been a little bit harsh towards you, and its not my intention. I am just trying to help make this list turn out looking somewhat credible. Honestly thank you for toning down the Brahms. At this point Brahms is already going to look like he is equal to any of the great composers based on how many works he has in and the placement of those works. That doesn't seem like a big deal to you because Brahms is one of your favorite composers (Im guessing your favorite). But it already kind of bothers me a little bit. Think about how you'd feel if we replaced all those Brahms works with Debussy or Wagner works (who on some lists rank higher than Brahms). It would probably bother you a little bit. This is because you have a different perspective than I do on Debussy and Wagner, but not necessarily because you have any hostility towards them.
> 
> I am just trying to emphatically get my point across, because if Brahms ends up surpassing all other composers on this list for works in the top 100, (which he is close to doing) I would probably feel like the list is no longer credible. I'm trying to do more than just push my favorite works, but push works that I think are universally appreciated and that are good recommendations based on the repertoire as a whole.
> 
> So basically, sorry for any hostility that I put on you, I really didn't know how else to put my points across. I do want to be friends again as well.


I need to hear from Pieck, but we'll work something out.

I feel bad because I originally nominated Brahms 1 to help the trio, but then Brahms 1 became popular and got in, and now that's working against the trio, which seems to be one of Pieck's favorite works. (On the other hand, the clarinet quintet worked against the piano quintet in the same way.)

But absolutely don't worry about Brahms passing Bach, Mozart, or Beethoven. There's just no way it'll happen. Beethoven's about to get 2 more works on the list! Bach won't be far behind, as there is latent support for 4 of his works (the cantata, the violin sonatas and partitas, the orgelbuchlein, and the cello suites). Mozart's got the clarinet concerto on the way, and lots more big hits. At most Brahms is going to have 10 works in the top 100; the other three will have at least so many.

As for Debussy, we've got to push the Preludes. I can't see them going in above Chopin's Nocturnes, but there seems to be no threat of that.

Besides the trio, which I am obligated to support (and really don't mind supporting, as soon as it won't cost so much controversy), I most look forward to supporting

- Bach's Ich habe genug cantata
- Bach's Violin Sonatas and Partitas
- Beethoven's Piano Concerto #4
- Bizet's Carmen
- Brahms' Piano Concerto #1
- Chopin's Nocturnes 
- Debussy's Preludes 
- Liszt: Sonata in B minor 
- Szymanowski: Stabat Mater 
- Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto #1
- Verdi's Rigoletto

I'm tempted to go with Chopin's Nocturnes and Bach's cantata for now, as they seem to be the least controversial and also supported enthusiastically by some other participants.


----------



## Art Rock

After wingracer

There are currently six works in the 20+ range and neither will get my support. 

Schubert / Saint Saens / Brahms PT1

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 22
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Nocturnes - 13
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 22
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 27
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## Art Rock

It is ummm... interesting... to read the discussion around Brahms. He is my 3d favourite composer, but although I love his chamber music in general, I am not that keen on the first piano trio that gets pushed so (too) tmuch right now.

I would also hope that the final list would have more variety than 30-40 works by Beethoven, 30-40 by Mozart and so on. There are many, many composers deserving to be represented.


----------



## Air

Prokofiev / Handel / Brahms PC

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 22
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Nocturnes - 13
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 23
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 29
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 8


----------



## haydnfan

I also don't see the fuss over that piano trio. Brahms is one of my favorite composers, and I love his chamber music... but his first piano trio (while a good work) is not the greatest example of his genius. Meanwhile bwv 82 is my favorite Bach cantata, it's such a moving piece... I hope people keep showing it love.


----------



## pjang23

Tchaikovsky / Verdi / Puccini (Just helping Prokofiev along)

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 22
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Nocturnes - 13
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 23
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 29
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 9

@mmsbls: I would be happy to help you with the bolded.

Dvorak *Cello Concerto* (*Symphony #8*, Quartet #12)
Handel *Water Music*
Mendelssohn *Symphony #4* (or #3)
Chopin *Nocturnes*, *Ballades*, or Sonata #2 in B flat minor
Prokofiev *Piano Concerto #3*, Symphony #5,*#1* (I do like piano concerto #2, but significantly less than these other works)
Strauss tone poem (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks, Thus Spake Zarathustra, *Death and Transfiguration*, others)

Composer's with no works:
Liszt Hungarian Rhapsodies or Sonata in B minor
Sibelius Symphony #2, Finlandia
*Grieg Piano Concerto*
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time


----------



## Pieck

Brahms Brahms Puccini

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 22
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 24
Chopin: Nocturnes - 13
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 23
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 29
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Pieck:

Chopin Nocturnes / Schubert / Tchaikovsky

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 22
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 24
Chopin: Nocturnes - 15
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 23
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 29
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 9


----------



## An Die Freude

science said:


> Pieck is right.
> 
> Mr. Freude, how about this? If you'll use your +2 votes on Brahms' piano trio, then when it is enshrined I'll use my +2 votes on the Moonlight sonata. I would also support Tchaikovsky's PC #1 after that if you like.


Yep, that sounds good.

Once they're in, I'll try and get Chopin's works in.


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

moonlight / nocturnes / puccini

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 24
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 24
Chopin: Nocturnes - 16
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 23
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 29
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 9


----------



## science

An Die Freude said:


> Yep, that sounds good.
> 
> Once they're in, I'll try and get Chopin's works in.


Let's reverse the order. Brahms' trio has proven too controversial. I'll help you with the moonlight sonata right now, and later, when the mood is not so hostile to the Brahms' trio, I'll ask for your help with it.


----------



## jhar26

After mmsbls

Handel / Verdi / Beethoven (out of tactical considerations, not out of conviction )

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 23
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 22
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 24
Chopin: Nocturnes - 15
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 25
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 29
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 10


----------



## science

Mod skipped me! Here's the correct board counting both our votes:

Bach Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 23
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 24
Brahms: Piano concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 24
Chopin: Nocturnes - 16
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 25
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 29
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 10


----------



## An Die Freude

science said:


> Let's reverse the order. Brahms' trio has proven too controversial. I'll help you with the moonlight sonata right now, and later, when the mood is not so hostile to the Brahms' trio, I'll ask for your help with it.


Ok. I posted this before I saw all the argument.

Edit: We'll probably have to get Prokofiev in before the Moonlight.


----------



## science

An Die Freude said:


> Ok. I posted this before I saw all the argument.
> 
> Edit: We'll probably have to get Prokofiev in before the Moonlight.


I assume it'll be in before I get to vote again. If not, I'll vote for some other stuff and let the trio and the moonlight tread water.


----------



## Pieck

I just read all the conversations about Brahms. Well, I'd like to get the PT in, but if no one will support it besides me I wont be able to do it. On the other hand if I'd stop voting for it, it will soon be at the bottom of the board, so I still dont know what to do.

And talking about composers with no works...
Does anyone know *Vitali's Chaconne?* I'll definitely support it, and it'll get us another Baroque composer to the list.
Bruch 1st VC is a good option, but IMHO the *Konzertstucke* is even better, but I guess people dont know it.
Grieg... I see there's a consensus over the PC, but if someone knows his *Cello Sonata* maybe he'll help me with it.
And *Beethoven... *from all of his works am I the only one who thinks that *Op. 18* should be on the list?

It is inquity that both *Mendelssohn and Debussy* dont get a chamber work on the list, and I'm open for bussiness.
I'll support *Dvorak's Dumky* before the CC but it doesnt have a chance.
*
P.S 
Weber anyone?*


----------



## jhar26

science said:


> Mod skipped me!


Yet another example of abuse of power! Unbelievable how arrogant those mods are! :lol:

Seriously though, we posted at virtually the same time, so I hadn't seen your post.


----------



## An Die Freude

After jhar26

Prokofiev / Chopin's Ballades / Handel

*Prokofiev is in.*

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 23
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 24
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 24
Chopin: Nocturnes - 16
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 1
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 24
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 31*
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 10

new board:

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 23
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 24
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 24
Chopin: Nocturnes - 16
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 1
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 24
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 10


----------



## hespdelk

Puccini / Chopin Nocturnes / Handel

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 23
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 24
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 24
Chopin: Nocturnes - 17
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 1
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 23
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 10 


Not sure I understand the hubub about Brahms.. yes he is amply represented so far, but deservedly so. I do not hesitate to consider him first rank.. a worthy and equal member of the three B's... (to be slightly trite..). I support the Trio, one of my favourite works.


----------



## An Die Freude

Now, I'm only 12 years old, so I might not be the best person to give their opinion on this, but so what if Brahms has 7 works on the board? It just shows that this forum recommends Brahms' works, not that they've got bad taste or anything like that.


----------



## science

jhar26 said:


> Yet another example of abuse of power! Unbelievable how arrogant those mods are! :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, we posted at virtually the same time, so I hadn't seen your post.


I know what happened, I was just having a good time.

Would you mind editing the 2nd post of this thread for us every so often? You can just delete the nonsense I have there and post in our list of recommendations, which I've put 2 posts below. I won't ask you to update it every time we select another recommendation, but perhaps every 30 or so. This could be better than a "sticky thread," especially until we feel that we've finished the project--which I like to think of as an apocalyptic possibility.

If that's possible, I will thank you very much and name my first daugther "Martha." Or, if you'd prefer, my first son could be "Argerich." (I will wait until my wife owes me a huge favor to tell her this.)


----------



## science

An Die Freude said:


> Now, I'm only 12 years old, so I might not be the best person to give their opinion on this, but so what if Brahms has 7 works on the board? It just shows that this forum recommends Brahms' works, not that they've got bad taste or anything like that.


Dude, if you're really 12 years old, you're the coolest 12 year old I've ever met.


----------



## science

With the selection of Prokofiev, here are our top 72 works: 

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem 
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony #9
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 
56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 “Death & the Maiden” 
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe 
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet op. 76 #3 “Emperor”
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun 
63. Brahms: Symphony #1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony #3
66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 “Pastoral” 
67. Ravel: Scheherazade 
68. Mahler: Symphony #9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto 
70. Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516
71. Borodin: String Quartet #2
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2


----------



## Webernite

Bach \ Handel \ Brahms

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 23
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 24
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 23
Chopin: Nocturnes - 17
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 1
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 24
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 10


----------



## wingracer

After Webernite

Nocturnes / Moonlight / Brahms PT

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 23
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Nocturnes - 19
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 1
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 24
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 20
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 10


----------



## An Die Freude

science said:


> Dude, if you're really 12 years old, you're the coolest 12 year old I've ever met.


I really am 12!


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Emperor / Saint-Saëns / Puccini

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 25
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Nocturnes - 19
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 1
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 24
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 21
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 10



Pieck said:


> Does anyone know *Vitali's Chaconne?* I'll definitely support it, and it'll get us another Baroque composer to the list.


Vitali's Chaconne is one of my favorite pieces. Once it gets added to the board, I'll greatly support it.

We should represent Renaissance music on the list somehow. Some pieces I had in mind:
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Des Prez: Missa Pange Lingua
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
or even something by Dowland

I know very little of medieval music, so I am not quite sure what pieces to nominate to represent that era.

As for baroque:
Monteverdi: Vespers / L'Orfeo
Allegri: Misrere
Vitali: Chaconne 
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas? (never heard it, but from what I know of it, it's superb piece)
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Vivaldi: Gloria / Mandolin Concerto
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater (again, never heard it, but it seems to be ranked quite highly among other people)
Do we need more Handel? Maybe his Water Music? Music for the Royal Fireworks? Or even his Coronation Anthems (I'd be a happy camper if any of them made it)
As for Bach... I really love his Cello Suites and Violin Partitas (especially the 2nd). Or maybe we should choose one of his organ works, such as the Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor (BWV 582).

I think the other eras are pretty equally represented (however I think we are tipped a little bit much towards the Romantic period, but that's quite all right with me.)

Other pieces I might add:
Schubert: Trout Quintet (hence my user name  )
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis / Holst: The Planets / Elgar: Enigma Variations (or some other British work)
Copland: Appalachian Spring (or some other American work)
Dvořák: Cello Concerto
Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Verdi: Requiem
Bizet: Carmen / The Pearl Fishers
Mozart: The Magic Flute (one of my favorite operas)
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
Stravinsky: The Firebird / Petrushka
Haydn: The Creation / Another London Symphony / Trumpet Concerto

I hope these suggestions aren't too overwhelming.


----------



## An Die Freude

Oh, and science, where is the sticky thread with the list at?


----------



## science

An Die Freude said:


> Oh, and science, where is the sticky thread with the list at?


It doesn't exist! I made an incorrect assumption when I wrote that, and now I'm unable to edit that post. That's why we post the updated list every time we select a work for recommendation.

If jhar responds to my request, the list will be kept in the 2nd post. But I assume we will still have to post updates as we do now, just putting 50 or so works at a time into that post.


----------



## An Die Freude

science said:


> It doesn't exist! I made an incorrect assumption when I wrote that, and I'm unable to fix it. That's why we post the updated list every time we select a work for recommendation.


Ahhhh. :lol:


----------



## science

Trout said:


> *Tallis: Spem in Alium
> Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli*
> or even something by Dowland
> Monteverdi: Vespers / L'Orfeo
> *Allegri: Misrere*
> Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
> Telemann: Tafelmusik
> *Pergolesi: Stabat Mater*
> *Bach*... Cello Suites and *Violin Partitas*, the Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor (BWV 582).
> Schubert: Trout Quintet (hence my user name  )
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
> Holst: The Planets
> Copland: Appalachian Spring
> Dvořák: Cello Concerto
> Mahler: Symphony No. 5
> *Bizet: Carmen*
> Mozart: The Magic Flute
> Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
> 
> I hope these suggestions aren't too overwhelming.


Not at all! The ones I left in are ones I can imagine supporting among the next few dozen selections. The ones in bold are ones I'm likely to add to the board myself in the near future if no one beats me to it.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Chopin Nocturnes / Schubert / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 25
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Nocturnes - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 1
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 24
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 21
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 10


----------



## Air

Prokofiev is in! 

After mmsbls:

Handel / Liszt: Piano Sonata / Brahms: PC 1

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 25
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Nocturnes - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 1
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 26
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 1
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 21
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 10


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Handel / Liszt / Brahms PC

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 25
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Nocturnes - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 1
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 28
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 2
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 21
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 10


----------



## tdc

hespdelk said:


> Not sure I understand the hubub about Brahms.. yes he is amply represented so far, *but deservedly so*. I do not hesitate to consider him first rank.. a worthy and* equal member of the three B's*... (to be slightly trite..). I support the Trio, one of my favourite works.


I respectfully disagree with this. I don't know of too many other people here (including the most ardent of Brahms supporters like science and mmsbls) that would go so far as to say Brahms is equal to Bach and Beethoven.


----------



## Pieck

Grieg Cello Sonata (A shot in the dark, give it a chance) Brahms Mozart
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 25
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 23
Chopin: Nocturnes - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 1
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 28
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 2
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 21
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 10


----------



## Pieck

tdc said:


> I respectfully disagree with this. I don't know of too many other people here (including the most ardent of Brahms supporters like science and mmsbls) that would go so far as to say Brahms is equal to Bach and Beethoven.


Well I dont know by what measures you decide who equals more, but I definitely enjoy Brahms music much more than Bach's or Beethoven's, but I dont know maybe it's just my bad taste making me say this.


----------



## tdc

Pieck said:


> Well I dont know by what measures you decide who equals more, but I definitely enjoy Brahms music much more than Bach's or Beethoven's, but I dont know maybe it's just my bad taste making me say this.


Yes, but have you really listened to that much Bach or Beethoven? Didn't you say before recently that you have only been listening to classical music for one year, and primarily chamber music this whole time?


----------



## Art Rock

I rate Bach higher than Brahms, but Brahms far higher than Beethoven or Mozart. And to avoid another uncalled for sneer from your side: I have been listening to classical music for over 20 years.


----------



## science

In my year or so of participating in classical music forums online, I've noticed that Brahms is the single most controversial composer. I'm willing to accept what seems to be the standard tiers, with Bach and Beethoven and Haydn and Mozart at the top, followed by Brahms and Debussy and Schubert and Stravinsky and Wagner; and so on. Makes no difference to me. So I don't consider myself a vicious partisan of Brahms. 

But in most of the fights, I find myself on the pro-Brahms side.


----------



## Webernite

I think very highly of Brahms as well, but it's probably fair to say that he _does_ have enough works on the list for now.


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Chopin / Brahms trio / Beethoven PC 5

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 24
Chopin: Nocturnes - 23
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 1
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 28
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 2
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 21
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 10


----------



## mmsbls

tdc said:


> I respectfully disagree with this. I don't know of too many other people here (including the most ardent of Brahms supporters like science and mmsbls) that would go so far as to say Brahms is equal to Bach and Beethoven.


I'm not sure I would consider myself one of "the most ardent Brahms supporters", but I do love his music. And yes, tdc, I place him 4th a good step below the great 3 (Mozart, Beethoven, and Bach).

My personal feeling is that the much debated Brahms Trio 1 is a wonderful piece, but its time has not yet come. I would place several other Brahms works before it (violin concerto, symphony 3 for example) I do have trouble voting against any work by the great 3, Brahms, and Schubert even if I feel the work is not deserving of the current spot on the list.

On a more positive note:

- I'm all in for Chopin Nocturnes now. 
- Liszt's Sonata is next. His sonata I think is his best bet and he deserves a spot now.
- I think Mendelsson deserves more than 1 work at this time so I think I will nominate Symphony 4 unless someone nominates it first.
- *Tallis's Spem in Alium* was mentioned. I absolutely love this piece. I'm not sure how many know it (or like it) so it may have trouble, but I would definitely support that.


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> I rate Bach higher than Brahms, but Brahms far higher than Beethoven or Mozart. And to avoid another uncalled for sneer from your side: I have been listening to classical music for over 20 years.


Well your tastes are unique Id say. And I don't think my 'sneer' was uncalled for, I think you are just saying that because you happen to disagree with what I am saying, and have been voting for Brahms a lot (or were earlier on). That is fine, but I think I could point out what I did about Pieck because I am trying to have a debate about why Brahms may be getting too many nominations at this point, and its relevant as to whether someone should side with his opinion.

He has admitted these things himself, I am just pointing it out.

Brahms is still great in my opinion for the record by me saying Chopin and Dvorak etc should maybe deserve to have a few more works in comparison to him is not intended as being anti-Brahms.

But I am going to drop this now. Im done with it.


----------



## Art Rock

Instead of trying to read all kinds of things in other people's motivation, maybe you should take a look at your own posts. If you think that your post 1549 is fitting for a civilized discussion, think again.


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> Instead of trying to read all kinds of things in other people's motivation, maybe you should take a look at your own posts. If you think that your post 1549 is fitting for a civilized discussion, think again.


It could've been worded in a friendlier non sarcastic way, you are right. I was frustrated. Perhaps I will edit my post and do so. I still think its a valid point, how could Pieck scarcely have had enough time to really listen to much of Bach and Beethoven, if he/she has only been listening to classical music for one year and almost chamber music exclusively for that entire time? When Pieck said 'I don't know maybe its just my bad taste making me say this', I also find that to be sarcastic, and was pointing out maybe it was his/her inexperience a little bit too.


----------



## Air

I'd say the most controversial composers are definitely Wagner and Schumann, with Haydn and Handel not close behind. Brahms and Schubert are quite well-established behind the holy trinity, yet the composers above can fluctuate anywhere from 4th to 15th position. Many people don't even accept Schumann as a great composer yet and consider Wagner merely "influential", fearing to listen to his music and using his antisemitism as an excuse for avoiding it.

I've been trying to sell Schumann's deal for about... forever... now, and only recently have I began to see some positive results (he has 3 works on the list, Hallelujah!). So though I do sympathize with your views on Brahms, do note that I've spent quite a few years on this forum having one of my favorite composers continually sneered at and dismissed as second-rate, when according to experts like Goulding (whose top 10 list is widely accepted) he is far from that (#8 between Schubert and Handel).

I do think highly of Brahms, but I also think highly of Schubert, Schumann, Handel, Debussy, Stravinsky, Chopin and many other composers who have written a plethora of good works just like Brahms has but have not been nearly as well represented as him.


----------



## pjang23

Aw man, it's so hard to pick the -1.

Chopin Ballades / Tchaikovsky / Beethoven Moonlight

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 24
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 24
Chopin: Nocturnes - 23
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 3
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 28
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 2
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 21
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 10

Brahms (along with Schubert) is my favorite composer, but to say he is a peer of Bach or Beethoven is exaggeration. It's still early in the game, and I expect them to surpass Brahms by plenty more eventually. 

In my eyes, Brahms is roughly a peer of Haydn and Schubert, and slightly below the big three and Wagner.

@Air: I thought the Schumann piano quintet was pretty good and will be happy to support it. I also liked the piano quartet (wonderful 3rd movement). I think Schumann suffers the same problem as Haydn or Handel in being overshadowed by dominantly popular figures (Chopin+Schubert, Mozart, and Bach respectively) and people tend to (unfortunately) view music from these composers from the same perspective as the popular ones.

After some good listening, I can easily tell between Schubert and Schumann lieder. Wow, it's a world's difference.


----------



## science

Air said:


> I'd say the most controversial composers are definitely Wagner and Schumann, with Haydn and Handel not close behind. Brahms and Schubert are quite well-established behind the holy trinity, yet the composers above can fluctuate anywhere from 4th to 15th position. Many people don't even accept Schumann as a great composer yet and consider Wagner merely "influential", fearing to listen to his music and using his antisemitism as an excuse for avoiding it.
> 
> I've been trying to sell Schumann's deal for about... forever... now, and only recently have I began to see some positive results (he has 3 works on the list, Hallelujah!). So though I do sympathize with your views on Brahms, do note that I've spent quite a few years on this forum having one of my favorite composers continually sneered at and dismissed as second-rate, when according to experts like Goulding (whose top 10 list is widely accepted) he is far from that (#8 between Schubert and Handel).
> 
> I do think highly of Brahms, but I also think highly of Schubert, Schumann, Handel, Debussy, Stravinsky, Chopin and many other composers who have written a plethora of good works just like Brahms has but have not been nearly as well represented as him.


I was talking about on the internet. Whatever goes on in real life, I've seen only one big pro/anti-Wagner argument in my time on the net, but about ten Brahms arguments.

Also, it is unfair to a lot of people to say that Wagner's antisemitism is only an excuse for avoiding his music.


----------



## Air

science said:


> Also, it is unfair to a lot of people to say that Wagner's antisemitism is only an excuse for avoiding his music.


I'm not referring to everyone of course, but what I say is true. In almost every argument against Wagner I've seen on the internet in the past the party opposing him never makes logical, convincing arguments against his music, but rather attacks Wagner himself, his political views and his personality. If not, their main argument is usually that his music is "overblown", probably one of the weakest, most basic arguments out there.

@pjang23 I agree with your sentiment. Never group composers together because that leads to comparison, and comparison is something that the classical music community can certainly do with less of.

I'm not sure if it's time to support the Piano Quintet/Quartet quite yet, even though I personally love both (as well as another couple dozen of Schumann's works). But seeing how poorly Handel, Chopin, Dvorak, Liszt, Stravinsky, and the 2nd Viennese School are doing, I'm going to help them first before I think about supporting good ol' Robert again.


----------



## pjang23

science said:


> I was talking about on the internet. Whatever goes on in real life, I've seen only one big pro/anti-Wagner argument in my time on the net, but about ten Brahms arguments.
> 
> Also, it is unfair to a lot of people to say that Wagner's antisemitism is only an excuse for avoiding his music.


I think it has more to do with crossing the opera line, as opera demands more of your time than any other genre, and it's a plunge not many are willing to take. Thus, Wagner's music gets little exposure beyond the preludes.


----------



## science

Air said:


> In almost every argument against Wagner I've seen on the internet in the past the party opposing him never makes logical, convincing arguments against his music, but rather attacks Wagner himself, his political views and his personality.


Well, his music itself isn't the problem!

Personally, his views are never entirely absent from my mind as I listen to his music. I have the same problem with Heidegger and Pound, and to a lesser extent with Karajan and Eliade. Dostoyevsky's political views make his novels harder for me to read - but they're great novels! Very much how I feel about Wagner.


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> I think it has more to do with crossing the opera line, as opera demands more of your time than any other genre, and it's a plunge not many are willing to take. Thus, Wagner's music gets little exposure beyond the preludes.


Maybe so. Good point. It may also be that I don't hang out on boards specifically dedicated to opera.


----------



## Pieck

tdc said:


> It could've been worded in a friendlier non sarcastic way, you are right. I was frustrated. Perhaps I will edit my post and do so. I still think its a valid point, how could Pieck scarcely have had enough time to really listen to much of Bach and Beethoven, if he/she has only been listening to classical music for one year and almost chamber music exclusively for that entire time? When Pieck said 'I don't know maybe its just my bad taste making me say this', I also find that to be sarcastic, and was pointing out maybe it was his/her inexperience a little bit too.


That's not fair, I wasnt here to read the original post.
Well I do listen to CM only a year.. but something like 5 or 6 or even more hours a day - every day.
And actually I started CM with Bach. And I do like very much, and accept the notion that he is one of the biggest.
I do know a little Beethoven.. some of his PS and VS, his VC, all of the symphonies and all of the SQs (and Op. 18 is one of my favourites in the genre, and if you noticed I seek help for nominating them) and I dont like it as much as I like Brahms' works (although do like it).
And I never said I listen mostly to chamber music.

Edit: Wow I cant believe it! The first work that was nominated in the project along side Beethoven fifth was... Brahms Piano Trio
can someone tell what was tdc original sarcastic post about me because I'm curious
And I'm male


----------



## Vaneyes

If you're going to dislike something, atleast have the decency to mention Ives and Varese.


----------



## mmsbls

science said:


> I was talking about on the internet. Whatever goes on in real life, I've seen only one big pro/anti-Wagner argument in my time on the net, but about ten Brahms arguments.
> 
> Also, it is unfair to a lot of people to say that Wagner's antisemitism is only an excuse for avoiding his music.


Actually according to posts in _The Most Overrated and Underrated Composers in History - According to You_ thread there was a poll on the ABRSM website 
where by far the most overrated composer was Mozart followed by Wagner, Bach, and with Beethoven and Brahms tied at fifth. This poll simply asked who is most overrated, and there is no sense of what rank any of the participants thought the composers are or should be.

Before coming to TC I would never have thought that any people who have listened to classical music for awhile would not put Bach, Beethoven, and Mozart in their top 5, but I have certainly been surprised to see people's thoughts on the subject. (This is a statement of *my* ignorance not anyone else's music sensibilities). I think there is a strong tendency for people to be vastly more upset when others don't like their favorites compared to other great composers.

Overall I think it's rather interesting to see people's views on composers and works. When 4 out of 5 consecutive posts in a row here subtracted 1 from Tchaikovsky's violin concerto, I was a bit shocked. (My wife was playing Tchaikovsky when we first lived together so I do have a bit of a bias, but I still feel it's one of the very greatest concertos ever written). Almost all (all?) of the works nominated are great works. Some people here just like some more than others (or even like some and never came to like others).


----------



## Trout

Saint-Saëns / Beethoven: Emperor / Puccini

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 25
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 24
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 24
Chopin: Nocturnes - 23
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 3
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 28
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 2
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 23
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 10


----------



## wingracer

After Trout

Nocturnes / moonlight / Brahms pt

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 25
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 23
Chopin: Nocturnes - 25
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 3
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 28
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 2
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 23
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 10


----------



## tdc

After Wingracer

Handel / Mozart / Brahms PT


Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 25
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Nocturnes - 25
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 3
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Giulio Cesare - 30
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 2
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 23
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 10


----------



## Webernite

Handel \ Bach \ Brahms

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 25
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Chopin: Nocturnes - 25
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 3
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
*Handel: Giulio Cesare - 32*
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 2
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 23
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 10


----------



## science

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232) 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto 
20. Schubert: String Quintet 
21. Brahms: German Requiem 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem 
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony #9
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 
56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 “Death & the Maiden” 
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe 
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet op. 76 #3 “Emperor”
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun 
63. Brahms: Symphony #1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony #3
66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 “Pastoral” 
67. Ravel: Scheherazade 
68. Mahler: Symphony #9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto 
70. Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516
71. Borodin: String Quartet #2
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare


----------



## science

after Webernite:

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Nocturnes - 27
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 3
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 2
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 23
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 10

Chopin / Brahms / Beethoven PC5


----------



## Art Rock

After science

Chopin / Schubert / Beethoven moonlight


Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 24
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Nocturnes - 29
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 3
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 2
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 23
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 10


----------



## pjang23

Chopin Ballades / Verdi / Beethoven Moonlight

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 23
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Nocturnes - 29
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 2
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 23
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 11


----------



## Air

*Chopin: Nocturnes* / Liszt / Saint-Saens

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24*
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 23
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
*Chopin: Nocturnes - 31*
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 3
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
*Puccini: Turandot - 24*
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 11

Chopin is exalted! 



Vaneyes said:


> If you're going to dislike something, atleast have the decency to mention Ives and Varese.


I don't get it. These are two of my favorite composers.


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Liszt / Schubert / Tchaikovskhy

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 23
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 5
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 11


----------



## mmsbls

New List:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232)
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony #9
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2
56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 “Death & the Maiden”
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet op. 76 #3 “Emperor”
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
63. Brahms: Symphony #1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony #3
66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 “Pastoral”
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony #9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516
71. Borodin: String Quartet #2
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74: Chopin Nocturnes


----------



## Pieck

It's time for Schubert 8 to get in
Schubert Grieg (I guess really no one knows it) Puccini

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 23
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 3
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 5
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 11


----------



## science

I don't think we have a single work by Grieg on our list yet. He would be a good addition. It might be wiser to start with the Peer Gynt Suite or the Lyric Pieces; you're more likely to get help. Actually I guess the piano concerto is probably your best bet, but I personally would be happier about the PG suite or the Lyric Pieces. If only I had votes to spare, I could help you! 

It looks like you're willing to let the trio slide for awhile?


----------



## mmsbls

Pieck said:


> It's time for Schubert 8 to get in
> Schubert Grieg (I guess really no one knows it) Puccini


I'm voting for Liszt first and Schubert second. If (or let's say when) Liszt gets in, I'll switch Schubert to first.

The Grieg Cello sonata I think is a rather tough sell. I'm sure few people know it, and I suspect that those that do would prefer his piano concerto (and probably the Peer Gynt Suites). Do you have a strong desire to see the sonata in or do you mostly want Grieg in (and be willing to change works)?


----------



## Art Rock

I know his cello sonata, but do not rate it that highly compared to other pieces still not on the board. More chance to get Grieg on the board with the PC, the Peer Gynt suites or the Holberg suite.
I will be supporting Schubert until it is in.


----------



## An Die Freude

After Pieck

Moonlight / Etudes / Schubert

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 24
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Etudes - 3
Chopin: Ballades - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 3
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 5
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 11


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

mmsbls said:


> New List:
> 
> 1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232)
> 2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
> 3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
> 4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
> 5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
> 6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
> 7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
> 8. Mahler: Symphony #2
> 9. Schubert: Winterreise
> 10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
> 11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
> 12. Beethoven: Symphony #9
> 13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6
> 14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
> 15. Brahms: Symphony #4
> 16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
> 17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
> 18. Mozart: Symphony #41
> 19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
> 20. Schubert: String Quintet
> 21. Brahms: German Requiem
> 22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
> 23. Beethoven: Symphony #3
> 24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
> 25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
> 26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
> 27. Debussy: La Mer
> 28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28
> 29. Mozart: Requiem
> 30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
> 31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
> 32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
> 33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
> 34. Handel: Messiah
> 35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
> 36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
> 37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
> 38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
> 39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
> 40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
> 41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
> 42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
> 43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
> 44. Faure: Requiem
> 45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
> 46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
> 47. Verdi: Otello
> 48. Britten: War Requiem
> 49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
> 50. Mozart: Symphony #40
> 51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
> 52. Schubert: Symphony #9
> 53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
> 54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
> 55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2
> 56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 "Death & the Maiden"
> 57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
> 58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
> 59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
> 60. Hadyn: String Quartet op. 76 #3 "Emperor"
> 61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
> 62. Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
> 63. Brahms: Symphony #1
> 64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
> 65. Gorecki: Symphony #3
> 66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral"
> 67. Ravel: Scheherazade
> 68. Mahler: Symphony #9
> 69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
> 70. Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516
> 71. Borodin: String Quartet #2
> 72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2
> 73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
> 74: Chopin Nocturnes


I'm not sure if I'm playing this correctly, but here goes:-

Handel, _Giulio Cesare in Egitto_ *+2*
Bach, _Brandenburg_ *+1*
Gorecki, Symphony #3 *-1*


----------



## science

after An Die Freude:

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 26
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 23
Chopin: Etudes - 3
Chopin: Ballades - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 3
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 5
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 10

Moonlight / Brahms trio / Traviata


----------



## science

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I'm not sure if I'm playing this correctly, but here goes:-
> 
> Handel, _Giulio Cesare in Egitto_ *+2*
> Bach, _Brandenburg_ *+1*
> Gorecki, Symphony #3 *-1*


Instead of that list, vote from the options on the board in my post, just above this.

(The things on that list are permanent. No more voting on them. The things in the board in my post are up for voting.)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

science said:


> Instead of that list, vote from the options on the board in my post, just above this.
> 
> (The things on that list are permanent. No more voting on them. The things in the board in my post are up for voting.)


Thanks. It seems I'm a little late for the pieces I voted.


----------



## Pieck

science said:


> I don't think we have a single work by Grieg on our list yet. He would be a good addition. It might be wiser to start with the Peer Gynt Suite or the Lyric Pieces; you're more likely to get help. Actually I guess the piano concerto is probably your best bet, but I personally would be happier about the PG suite or the Lyric Pieces. If only I had votes to spare, I could help you!
> 
> It looks like you're willing to let the trio slide for awhile?


It looks like the PT doesnt have a chance.
I want it because if there's so strong objection for additional works for well represented composers (except the big 3 of course ), I thought Grieg is missing from the list and the sonata is his best piece (IMO) and I know Peer and the PC and the lyric pieces.
So I dont thnk if Peer Gynt will be nominated or the PC I'll support them, because I'll use my votes to support more beautiful works (IMO).


----------



## science

Pieck said:


> It looks like the PT doesnt have a chance.
> I want it because if there's so strong objection for additional works for well represented composers (except the big 3 of course ), I thought Grieg is missing from the list and the sonata is his best piece (IMO) and I know Peer and the PC and the lyric pieces.
> So I dont thnk if Peer Gynt will be nominated or the PC I'll support them, because I'll use my votes to support more beautiful works (IMO).


Don't worry - we'll get the trio in - it'll just take a little longer!


----------



## pjang23

Verdi / Tchaikovsky / Chopin Etudes

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 26
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 23
Chopin: Etudes - 2
Chopin: Ballades - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 3
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 5
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 22
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 12


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Emperor / Saint-Saëns / Beethoven: Moonlight

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 26
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 23
Chopin: Etudes - 3
Chopin: Ballades - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 3
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 5
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 23
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 10


----------



## Art Rock

After Trout: 
Schubert / Saint Saens / Verdi


Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 26
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 23
Chopin: Etudes - 3
Chopin: Ballades - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 3
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 5
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 9


----------



## Webernite

Bach \ Beethoven: Emperor \ Brahms

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Etudes - 3
Chopin: Ballades - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 3
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 5
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Webernite:

Liszt / Schubert / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Chopin: Etudes - 3
Chopin: Ballades - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 3
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 7
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 9


----------



## wingracer

After mmsbls

Etudes / Moonlight / Brahms pt

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 26
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 5
Chopin: Ballades - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 3
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 7
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 9


----------



## tdc

After wingracer

Lizst / Schubert / Brahms pt


Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 26
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Chopin: Etudes - 5
Chopin: Ballades - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 3
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 9
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 9


----------



## tdc

Pieck said:


> It looks like the PT doesnt have a chance.
> I want it because if there's so strong objection for additional works for well represented composers (except the big 3 of course ), I thought Grieg is missing from the list and the sonata is his best piece (IMO) and I know Peer and the PC and the lyric pieces.
> So I dont thnk if Peer Gynt will be nominated or the PC I'll support them, because I'll use my votes to support more beautiful works (IMO).


Its easiest to get works in that are popular with a lot of voters, like the Elgar concerto and Schubert quartet you nominated earlier - both got voted in very fast. Its fine to try and nominate personal favorites too, but you can expect they will be more time consuming to get in. If I was pushing my personal favorites all the time I'd be almost constantly voting for a handful of composers and a lot more Ravel, Debussy and Bartok. But I realize its much more efficient to try and find common ground with the other voters.


----------



## science

Let's be fair though - we had the votes, and we would've had Brahms' piano trio enshrined by now, but we stopped pushing it so that you didn't feel railroaded.


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Let's be fair though - we had the votes, and we would've had Brahms' piano trio enshrined by now, but we stopped pushing it so that you didn't feel railroaded.


True, and I appreciate that. But I was speaking generally, and in regards to the Grieg work Pieck recently nominated as well. Also, the way you guys were going about getting the trio in was by teaming up and using strategic voting (and that is part of the game for sure, and that is fine). But lets face it - it wasn't one of those works that easily accumulated votes because of group consensus, it was more of one of those uphill battle kind of works.


----------



## Pieck

Schubert Brahms Emperor

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 26
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 26
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 5
Chopin: Ballades - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 3
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 9
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 1
Verdi: La Traviata - 9


----------



## pjang23

Looks like I've crossposted with Trout.


----------



## science

That's right, so here's the board corrected: 

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 26
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 26
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 4
Chopin: Ballades - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 3
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 9
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 11


----------



## science

and my vote:

Schubert / Moonlight / Emperor

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 25
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 27
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 4
Chopin: Ballades - 5
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 3
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 9
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 31
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 11


----------



## Air

After science:

Liszt / Chopin: Ballades / Emperor

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 27
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 4
Chopin: Ballades - 6
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 3
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 11
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 24
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 31
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 11


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Air:

Schubert 8/ Saint-Saens / Beethoven Moonlight

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 26
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 4
Chopin: Ballades - 6
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 3
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 11
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 25
*Schubert: Symphony No. 8 - 33*
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 11

Is Schubert in? Yes! I knew it would!

Now... what Russian work needs to get up there? Maybe another Tchaikovsky or Rachmaninoff work? I'd nominate the Symphonic Dances.


----------



## mmsbls

New List:

1. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor (BWV 232)
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (op. 115)
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor (op. 67)
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (K 492)
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony #2
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6
14. J.S. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony #4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
18. Mozart: Symphony #41
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony #9
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2
56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 “Death & the Maiden”
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet op. 76 #3 “Emperor”
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
63. Brahms: Symphony #1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony #3
66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 “Pastoral”
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony #9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516
71. Borodin: String Quartet #2
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74: Chopin Nocturnes
75: Schubert: Symphony No. 8

New Board:

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 26
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 4
Chopin: Ballades - 6
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 3
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 11
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 11


----------



## Webernite

Bach \ Chopin \ Brahms

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 26
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Chopin: Etudes - 4
Chopin: Ballades - 7
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 3
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 11
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Webernite:

Liszt / Mozart / Grieg

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 24
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 26
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Chopin: Etudes - 4
Chopin: Ballades - 7
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 13
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 11


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Emperor / Saint-Saëns / Beethoven: Moonlight

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 26
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Chopin: Etudes - 4
Chopin: Ballades - 7
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 13
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Verdi: La Traviata - 11


----------



## pjang23

Tchaikovsky / Ballades / Etudes

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 26
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Chopin: Etudes - 3
Chopin: Ballades - 8
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 13
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 11


----------



## tdc

After Pjang23

Lizst / Bach / Brahms

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 26
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Chopin: Etudes - 3
Chopin: Ballades - 8
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 15
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 11


----------



## Art Rock

After tdc

Saint Saens / Bach / Beethoven pc5


Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 25
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 25
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Chopin: Etudes - 3
Chopin: Ballades - 8
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 15
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 11


----------



## Trout

I'm glad Schubert's 8th finally made it. It's been on the board for the longest time.


----------



## wingracer

After Art Rock

Etudes / Moonlight / Brahms


Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 25
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 26
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 18
Chopin: Etudes - 5
Chopin: Ballades - 8
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 15
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 11


----------



## Pieck

Trout said:


> I'm glad Schubert's 8th finally made it. It's been on the board for the longest time.


You're right, but again, Brahms PT was the first work nominated...

*Vitali Chaconne* Brahms Mozart

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 25
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 26
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Chopin: Etudes - 5
Chopin: Ballades - 8
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 15
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 11 
Vitali: Chaconne - 2


----------



## An Die Freude

After Pieck

Moonlight / Etudes / Saint Saens

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 25
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Chopin: Etudes - 6
Chopin: Ballades - 8
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 15
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 27
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 11 
Vitali: Chaconne - 2


----------



## Pieck

Will someone help me to exalt either *Weber's Clarinet Quintet or 3 Piano Sonata?*


----------



## science

after An Die Freude:

Moonlight / Brahms Trio / Saint-Seans 

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 25
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Chopin: Etudes - 6
Chopin: Ballades - 8
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 15
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 11 
Vitali: Chaconne - 2


----------



## Air

After science:

Liszt / Chopin: Ballades / Moonlight

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 25
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Chopin: Etudes - 6
Chopin: Ballades - 9
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 17
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 11
Vitali: Chaconne - 2


----------



## Trout

Saint-Saëns / Beethoven: Emperor / Beethoven: Moonlight

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 26
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Chopin: Etudes - 6
Chopin: Ballades - 9
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 17
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 11
Vitali: Chaconne - 2


----------



## pjang23

Verdi / Ballades / Etudes

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 26
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Chopin: Etudes - 5
Chopin: Ballades - 10
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 17
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 13
Vitali: Chaconne - 2


----------



## wingracer

After pjang23

Etudes / moonlight / brahms

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 26
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Chopin: Etudes - 7
Chopin: Ballades - 10
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 17
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 13
Vitali: Chaconne - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After wingracer:

Liszt / Saint-Saëns / Grieg

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 26
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Chopin: Etudes - 7
Chopin: Ballades - 10
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 19
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 13
Vitali: Chaconne - 2


----------



## tdc

Pieck said:


> You're right, but again, Brahms PT was the first work nominated...


Actually this is incorrect. Schubert's 8th was nominated on page 2 of this thread! Thats how long it took to get in! The Brahms PT was nominated quite recently in comparison its on page 70 of this thread.


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Liszt / Mozart / Brahms

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 26
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 18
Chopin: Etudes - 7
Chopin: Ballades - 10
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 21
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 13
Vitali: Chaconne - 2


----------



## Webernite

Bach \ Chopin \ Brahms

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 26
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 17
Chopin: Etudes - 7
Chopin: Ballades - 11
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 21
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 13
Vitali: Chaconne - 2


----------



## Webernite

I think you need to clear up what you mean by "Vitali: Chaconne." The piece exists in a number of versions, most of which (possibly all of which) aren't by Vitali.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Verdi / Beethoven Sonata No. 14 / Puccini

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 26
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 17
Chopin: Etudes - 7
Chopin: Ballades - 11
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 21
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 15
Vitali: Chaconne - 2

Don't really think that Turandot should be recommended before Tosca or La bohème...


----------



## science

after poppin fresh:

moonlight / brahms / saint-saens

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 26
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 32
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 18
Chopin: Etudes - 7
Chopin: Ballades - 11
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 21
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 15
Vitali: Chaconne - 2


----------



## Pieck

Webernite said:


> I think you need to clear up what you mean by "Vitali: Chaconne." The piece exists in a number of versions, most of which (possibly all of which) aren't by Vitali.


I know it for violin + organ.


----------



## Pieck

@tdc



science said:


> *After nobody: *
> Beethoven Symphony #5 / Brahms Piano Trio 1 / [sorry, the first vote has nothing to subtract from; this will never happen again!]
> 
> *Beethoven: Symphony #5 - 2
> Brahms: Piano Trio #1 - 1 *
> So that's the board as of my vote.
> 
> The next voter must add 2 points to a work, either by voting for one of those two or by adding a different work to the board with two points; and add 1 point to another work, either by voting for one of those two, or by adding a different work to the board with one point, and subtract a point from one of those two works. (Since there's only two works on the board, the next voter will have to add at least one work.)


first vote, page one, post #3


----------



## Pieck

Bruch 1st VC Brahms Mozart

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 26
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 32
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 7
Chopin: Ballades - 11
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 21
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 15
Vitali: Chaconne - 2


----------



## Trout

Saint-Saëns / Beethoven: Emperor / Beethoven: Moonlight

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 7
Chopin: Ballades - 11
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 21
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 15
Vitali: Chaconne - 2


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Saint-Saëns / Rachmaninoff Symphonic Dances / Beethoven: Moonlight

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 7
Chopin: Ballades - 11
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 21
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 1
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 32
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 15
Vitali: Chaconne - 2


----------



## Webernite

Pieck said:


> I know it for violin + organ.


Hmm, is that the version Heifetz plays?


----------



## Trout

It is the Heifetz version






awesome


----------



## mmsbls

After Huilunsoittaja:

Liszt / Saint-Saëns / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 7
Chopin: Ballades - 11
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 23
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 1
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 15
Vitali: Chaconne - 2


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Liszt / Chopin: Ballades / Vitali

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 7
Chopin: Ballades - 12
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 25
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 1
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 15
Vitali: Chaconne - 1

Vitali played by Heifetz is quite the thrill though.


----------



## pjang23

Verdi / Ballades / Etudes

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 6
Chopin: Ballades - 13
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 25
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 1
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 17
Vitali: Chaconne - 1


----------



## tdc

Pieck said:


> @tdc
> first vote, page one, post #3


I stand corrected. :tiphat:

You and science have certainly been patient with that one. I've decided I am not going to make any more anti-Brahms tirades in this project (I may still vote against him) But I won't give you guys a hard time about it or anything, and I'll lessen my votes against the Brahms trio.


----------



## wingracer

After pjang23

Ballades / Etudes / brahms

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 7
Chopin: Ballades - 15
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 25
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 1
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 17
Vitali: Chaconne - 1


----------



## hespdelk

After wingracer

Puccini / Moonlight / Bach

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 7
Chopin: Ballades - 15
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 25
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 1
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 17
Vitali: Chaconne - 1


----------



## tdc

correcting


----------



## tdc

After Hepsdelk

Rachmaninoff (my fav work of his) / Liszt / Puccini

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 7
Chopin: Ballades - 15
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 26
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 17
Vitali: Chaconne - 1


----------



## Pieck

Webernite said:


> Hmm, is that the version Heifetz plays?


Yes  I'm listening to it right now


----------



## An Die Freude

After tdc:

Moonlight / Etudes / Saint-Saens

Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 33
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 8
Chopin: Ballades - 15
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 26
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 32
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 17
Vitali: Chaconne - 1


----------



## Pieck

Allegri Miserere Brahms Mozart

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 33
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 8
Chopin: Ballades - 15
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 26
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 32
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 17
Vitali: Chaconne - 1

I'm looking for pieces by composers who aren't on the list, but it seems that allthough people talked about them positively, non of them vote for them


----------



## Pieck

Have you noticed Sibelius doesnt have even one piece on the list?
But I dont know what's the consensus... his VC? 2nd symph? Finlandia?


----------



## science

after pieck:

Moonlight / Brahms / Saint-Saens

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 35
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 8
Chopin: Ballades - 15
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 26
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 31
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 17
Vitali: Chaconne - 1


----------



## science

Pieck said:


> I'm looking for pieces by composers who aren't on the list, but it seems that allthough people talked about them positively, non of them vote for them


I just don't have votes to spare. I'd love to vote for Allegri, Bach's cantata, Beethoven's 4th PC, Bruch's VC, Chopin's Etudes, and Liszt's sonata. But I'm obligated to vote for the Moonlight Sonata and Brahms' trio. What can I do? I'm absolutely stuck.


----------



## Dadof5

after science:

Moonlight / Mozart / Saint-Saens

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
*Beethoven: Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight" - 37*
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 8
Chopin: Ballades - 15
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 26
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 17
Vitali: Chaconne - 1

That puts Moonlight out.


----------



## Trout

Saint-Saëns / Beethoven: Emperor / Liszt

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 8
Chopin: Ballades - 15
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 25
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 32
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3
Verdi: La Traviata - 17
Vitali: Chaconne - 1


----------



## Trout

New list:


1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')


----------



## pjang23

Tchaikovsky / Ballades / Etudes

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 7
Chopin: Ballades - 16
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 25
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 32
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 5
Verdi: La Traviata - 17
Vitali: Chaconne - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Liszt / Saint-Saëns / Tchaikovsky

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 7
Chopin: Ballades - 16
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 27
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 17
Vitali: Chaconne - 1


----------



## wingracer

After mmsbls

Ballades / Etudes / brahms

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 8
Chopin: Ballades - 18
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 27
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 17
Vitali: Chaconne - 1


----------



## Webernite

Bach \ Chopin \ Brahms

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 8
Chopin: Ballades - 19
Grieg: Cello Sonata - 1
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 27
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 17
Vitali: Chaconne - 1


----------



## tdc

After Webernite:

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 / Liszt / Grieg 

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 8
Chopin: Ballades - 19
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 28
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 33
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4
Verdi: La Traviata - 17
Vitali: Chaconne - 1


----------



## Pieck

Tchai Brahms Mozart

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 8
Chopin: Ballades - 19
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 28
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 33
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Verdi: La Traviata - 17
Vitali: Chaconne - 1 

After Tchaikovsky I'll help you with Sibelius


----------



## Air

After Pieck:

Liszt / Berg / Vitali (sorry!)

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 28
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 8
Chopin: Ballades - 19
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 30
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 33
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Verdi: La Traviata - 17

Not to ruffle any feathers, but I've always felt that the 1st was the weakest of Sibelius's seven symphonies. It does have some great emotional impact though and a highly nostalgic quality to it - and I certainly won't vote against it for the time being. However, I would probably be more likely support the 2nd / 5th symphonies, Tapiola, Lemminarken Suite, or Pojhola's Daughter if they were on the table.


----------



## Trout

Saint-Saëns / Beethoven: Emperor / Liszt (sorry)

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 29
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 8
Chopin: Ballades - 19
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 29
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 35
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Verdi: La Traviata - 17


----------



## Trout

Air said:


> Not to ruffle any feathers, but I've always felt that the 1st was the weakest of Sibelius's seven symphonies. It does have some great emotional impact though and a highly nostalgic quality to it - and I certainly won't vote against it for the time being. However, I would probably be more likely support the 2nd / 5th symphonies, Tapiola, Lemminarken Suite, or Pojhola's Daughter if they were on the table.


Agreed. Or Sibelius's Violin Concerto, Finlandia, or Kullervo


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> *Not to ruffle any feathers, but I've always felt that the 1st was the weakest of Sibelius's seven symphonies. It does have some great emotional impact though and a highly nostalgic quality to it - and I certainly won't vote against it for the time being. * However, I would probably be more likely support the 2nd / 5th symphonies, Tapiola, Lemminarken Suite, or Pojhola's Daughter if they were on the table.


Well, in all fairness on page 83 of this thread this is what your post says:



> Sibelius too deserves something on the list. *I'd support any of the symphonies*, the Violin Concerto, Tapiola, and maybe the Lemminkäinen Suite and Pohjola's Daughter...


So, when you said you would support any of the symphonies you actually meant you would support only the 2nd or the 5th?!  :lol:

Its ok, but its all about communication, lets be specific about what we want. I probably won't use any votes for the first now either then (at this stage) unless it starts getting some support from other voters. Otherwise I'll likely just wait until somebody else nominates something by Sibelius.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Saint-Saëns / Liszt / Sibelius

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 29
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 8
Chopin: Ballades - 19
*Liszt: Piano Sonata - 30*
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
*Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ') - 37*
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Verdi: La Traviata - 17

Saint-Saens is in.


----------



## mmsbls

New list:


1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')

New Board:

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 29
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 8
Chopin: Ballades - 19
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 30
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Verdi: La Traviata - 17


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bach / Liszt / Beet 5

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 28
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 8
Chopin: Ballades - 19
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 31
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Verdi: La Traviata - 17


----------



## Air

tdc said:


> So, when you said you would support any of the symphonies you actually meant you would support only the 2nd or the 5th?!


Hehe, you caught me. Ok, I will support the 1st symphony in awhile if nothing else by Sibelius gets in. In all fairness, I never said I wasn't going to support it, but I'll try to be more clear when communicating in the future.

My agenda right now is to get Liszt and Berg in (and hopefully Bach and Chopin too), then a work by either Messiaen or Ligeti, and then move on to whatever Sibelius and R.Strauss is on the table. After that, I'll opt for Monteverdi again and see how that does.


----------



## Webernite

Bach \ Berg \ Puccini 

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 28
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 8
Chopin: Ballades - 19
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 31
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Verdi: La Traviata - 17


----------



## science

after Webernite, I'm able to keep my promise to Liszt!

Liszt / Brahms / Beethoven PC 5

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 8
Chopin: Ballades - 19
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 33
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Verdi: La Traviata - 17


----------



## hespdelk

After science:

Puccini / Beethoven PC 5 / Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 28
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 8
Chopin: Ballades - 19
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 33
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6
Verdi: La Traviata - 17


----------



## pjang23

After hespdelk

Verdi / Tchaikovsky / Sibelius (since it doesn't seem strongly supported)

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 28
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 8
Chopin: Ballades - 19
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 33
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 7
Verdi: La Traviata - 19


----------



## wingracer

After pjang23

Ballades / Etudes / brahms

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 28
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 9
Chopin: Ballades - 21
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 33
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 7
Verdi: La Traviata - 19


----------



## Air

After wingracer:

Berg / Liszt / Emperor

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27*
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 9
Chopin: Ballades - 21
*Liszt: Piano Sonata - 34*
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 7
Verdi: La Traviata - 19

Liszt is in!


----------



## Pieck

Tchai Brahms Mozart

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 9
Chopin: Ballades - 21
Liszt: Piano Sonata - 34
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 1
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: La Traviata - 19


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Pieck

Rachmaninoff/ C. Ballads/ Berg

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 27
Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 9
Chopin: Ballades - 22
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 1
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: La Traviata - 19[/QUOTE]

*Note: Liszt: Piano Sonata - 34 (taking it off)*


----------



## hespdelk

Puccini/ Beethoven 5/ Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 28
Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 9
Chopin: Ballades - 22
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 1
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: La Traviata - 19[/QUOTE]


----------



## science

after Hespdelk:

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 28
Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 9
Chopin: Ballades - 22
Mozart: Clarinet concerto - 1
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: La Traviata - 19

Bach / Brahms / Puccini


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Emperor / Mozart / Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 30
Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 9
Chopin: Ballades - 22
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 1
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: La Traviata - 19


----------



## pjang23

Mozart / Verdi / Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 30*
Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 9
Chopin: Ballades - 22
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: La Traviata - 20


----------



## mmsbls

New list:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')

New Board:

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 9
Chopin: Ballades - 22
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: La Traviata - 20

This board includes a correction. Post 1678 - 1 point was not added for Mozart.


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn Symphony #4 / Mozart / Berg

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 9
Chopin: Ballades - 22
Mendelssohn Symphony #4 - 2
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: La Traviata - 20


----------



## tdc

Thanks for taking care of updating the list lately Trout and mmsbls...


after mmsbls

Bach / Mendelssohn / Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 9
Chopin: Ballades - 22
Mendelssohn Symphony #4 - 3
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: La Traviata - 20


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> This board includes a correction.


Good eyes!


----------



## An Die Freude

After tdc

Etudes / Ballades / Bruch

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Late String Quartets - 2
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1
Chopin: Etudes - 11
Chopin: Ballades - 23
Mendelssohn Symphony #4 - 3
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: La Traviata - 20


----------



## Pieck

An Die Freude said:


> After tdc
> 
> *Beethoven: Late String Quartets* / Etudes / Bruch
> 
> Allegri: Miserere - 2
> Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 24
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
> Beethoven: Late String Quartets - 2
> Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
> Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
> Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1
> Chopin: Etudes - 10
> Chopin: Ballades - 22
> Mendelssohn Symphony #4 - 3
> Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 5
> Puccini: Turandot - 22
> Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
> Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9
> Verdi: La Traviata - 20


No no no, I'm sorry it's too much to nominate. Op. 131 is already in.


----------



## An Die Freude

Pieck said:


> No no no, I'm sorry it's too much to nominate. Op. 131 is already in.


Oh, sorry. I wasn't sure if it was too long or not.

Edited post.


----------



## Art Rock

After An die freude

Bach / Berg / Chopin Ballades

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 26
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Late String Quartets - 2
Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1
Chopin: Etudes - 11
Chopin: Ballades - 22
Mendelssohn Symphony #4 - 3
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: La Traviata - 20


----------



## Webernite

Bach \ Berg \ Puccini 

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 28
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Late String Quartets - 2
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1
Chopin: Etudes - 11
Chopin: Ballades - 22
Mendelssohn Symphony #4 - 3
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: La Traviata - 20


----------



## haydnfan

Bach\Mozart\Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82 - 30
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Beethoven: Late String Quartets - 2
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1
Chopin: Etudes - 11
Chopin: Ballades - 22
Mendelssohn Symphony #4 - 3
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: La Traviata - 20


----------



## Art Rock

That does it for Bach!


----------



## Pieck

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 23
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1
Chopin: Etudes - 11
Chopin: Ballades - 21
Mendelssohn Symphony #4 - 3
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 20

Brahms (Lets try once again to get it in) Tchai Ballades


----------



## Air

Berg / Chopin / Brahms

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1
Chopin: Etudes - 11
Chopin: Ballades - 22
Mendelssohn Symphony #4 - 3
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 20


----------



## jhar26

After Air

Verdi / Bruch / Rachmaninov

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 11
Chopin: Ballades - 22
Mendelssohn Symphony #4 - 3
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## wingracer

After jhar26

Ballades / Etudes / Brahms

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 12
Chopin: Ballades - 24
Mendelssohn Symphony #4 - 3
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## Trout

Now that Beethoven is in, I can focus my effort on new works.

Tallis: Spem in Alium / Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 / Brahms

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 12
Chopin: Ballades - 24
Mendelssohn Symphony #4 - 3
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 1
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


I'm just experimenting with my voting. I'll keep nominating new works until at least one of them gets supported by others.  I feel that we should get at least one Renaissance work in the top 100 so I'll push for Allegri and Tallis.


----------



## mmsbls

Trout said:


> Now that Beethoven is in, I can focus my effort on new works.
> 
> Tallis: Spem in Alium / Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 / Brahms


I absolutely love the Tallis piece. I don't know if others know or like it so I worry that it might be a hard sell. For me Sibelius Sym 2 is my favorite Sibelius work. Unfortunately I'd really like to see Mendelssohn get another work on the list so I'm going to support that. I also hoped to vote for Mozart Clarinet concerto. I'll help with the others when I get a chance.


----------



## tdc

New list:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
 15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Ich Habe Genug BWV 82


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Mozart / Berg

Allegri: Miserere - 2
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 12
Chopin: Ballades - 24
Mendelssohn Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 1
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Rachmaninoff / Allegri / Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 12
Chopin: Ballades - 24
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 1
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## science

after tdc:

Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 22
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 12
Chopin: Ballades - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 1
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 22

Ballads / Brahms / Turandot


----------



## hespdelk

after science:

Puccini / Brahms / Berg

Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 23
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 12
Chopin: Ballades - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 1
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## Art Rock

After hespdelk

Berg / Mozart / Rachmaninoff


Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 23
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 12
Chopin: Ballades - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 1
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## science

The board is getting thin again. I look forward to having all my votes free to support Tallis, Allegri, Bruch and Beethoven. And as always, I'm looking further down the road. I wonder which of the following would, in the relatively near future, garner shared support - or active opposition? 

- Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin
- Bizet: Carmen
- Debussy: Preludes
- Mozart: "Great" Mass in C minor
- Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante 
- Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
- Szymanowski: Stabat Mater 
- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1
- Verdi: Rigoletto


----------



## pjang23

It's really getting costly to keep the Brahms where it is. Let's just get it over with. I apologize in advance, and promise I won't push any Brahms works for a long time.

Brahms / Bruch / Etudes

Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 6
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 25
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Chopin: Etudes - 11
Chopin: Ballades - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 1
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> It's really getting costly to keep the Brahms where it is. Let's just get it over with. I apologize in advance, and promise I won't push any Brahms works for a long time.


I agree. There is probably no work on the board right now, especially on the top end of it, with more latent support. We can get a few votes from An Die Freude, hespdelk has started voting for it, and tdc has promised not to vote against it as often. So I think we can get it done and over with soon.

I will promise not to support a Brahms work for at least 15 or 20 enshrinements, but eventually I want to push the 1st piano concerto, which I feel is suffering unfairly from the fact that Brahms wrote it!

In the meantime there are so many other works to support.


----------



## mmsbls

science said:


> I will promise not to support a Brahms work for at least 15 or 20 enshrinements, but eventually I want to push the 1st piano concerto, which I feel is suffering unfairly from the fact that Brahms wrote it!
> 
> In the meantime there are so many other works to support.


Of the works you listed I would eagerly support Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante. I would also like to suggest that the next Brahms work (when it is time) be his violin concerto.


----------



## Air

Berg / Chopin / Bruch

Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 25
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 11
Chopin: Ballades - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 1
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 22



science said:


> I wonder which of the following would, in the relatively near future, garner shared support - or active opposition?


I'd definitely support these:



science said:


> - Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin
> - Debussy: Preludes
> - Mozart: "Great" Mass in C minor


----------



## Pieck

Brahms Tchai Ballades (sorry we have been waiting long enough to get Brahms in)

Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 27
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 11
Chopin: Ballades - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 1
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## Webernite

Chopin: Ballades \ Berg \ Brahms

Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 26
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 11
Chopin: Ballades - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 1
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## wingracer

After Webernite

Ballades / Etudes / Brahms

Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 25
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 12
Chopin: Ballades - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 1
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## science

after wingracer:

Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 25
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 13
* Chopin: Ballades - 32
* Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 1
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11
Verdi: La Traviata - 21

Ballades / Etudes / Traviata


----------



## science

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades 

New board: 

Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 25
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 13
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 1
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11
Verdi: La Traviata - 21


----------



## hespdelk

after science:

Puccini / Brahms / Berg

Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 26
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 13
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 1
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11
Verdi: La Traviata - 21


----------



## Trout

Tallis / Sibelius / Tchaikovsky

Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 26
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 13
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 21


----------



## pjang23

mmsbls said:


> Of the works you listed I would eagerly support Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante. I would also like to suggest that the next Brahms work (when it is time) be his violin concerto.


Yeah, the VC is the remaining work that stands out.


----------



## science

So that makes two works by Brahms that I will support... eventually. Not in the next 15 or so.

We're almost home on the trio, pjang23!


----------



## Art Rock

After trout:

Berg / Mozart / Brahms


Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 25
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 13
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 21


----------



## Pieck

science said:


> after wingracer:
> 
> Allegri: Miserere - 3
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
> Berg: Violin Concerto - 9
> Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 25
> Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
> Chopin: Etudes - 13
> * Chopin: Ballades - 32
> * Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 5
> Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 8
> Puccini: Turandot - 20
> Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
> Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 1
> Tallis: Spem in Alium - 2
> Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11
> Verdi: La Traviata - 21
> 
> Ballades / Etudes / Traviata


Why the F did you do it if you want Brahms in?!


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock:

Mendelssohn / Mozart / Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 25
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 13
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 21


----------



## science

Pieck said:


> Why the F did you do it if you want Brahms in?!


The easiest way to get Brahms in would be to get that, which had a 5 point lead over Brahms, in first.

When I finished my vote Brahms had a 4 point lead over everything else on the board - _and_ the next work down was vulnerable, so if a supporter had been able to vote next it would have been enshrined right after my vote. We were one vote away when I finished my vote.

Obviously later votes spoiled that; but even so, now we're just 2 votes away. If I'd tried to overcome the ballades there's no way we'd be this close.


----------



## science

It doesn't matter now.


----------



## pjang23

Brahms / Bruch / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 27
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Chopin: Etudes - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 21


----------



## science

So there we are, once again just one vote away!


----------



## tdc

corrected board (Pjang23 missed my post)

Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 27
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Chopin: Etudes - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Mozart / Berg

Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 27
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Chopin: Etudes - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 21


----------



## science

tdc said:


> corrected board


Amazing eyes.


----------



## An Die Freude

After mmslbs

Brahms / Etudes / Mozart

Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 9
*Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 (revised) - 29*
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Chopin: Etudes - 13
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 21

new board:

Allegri: Miserere - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 9
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Chopin: Etudes - 13
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 21


----------



## science

Whew!

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades 
82. Brahms: Piano Trio #1


----------



## Pieck

Sorry about earlier I wasnt mad like that since the election in Germany on 33

Tchai Allegri Mozart


Allegri: Miserere - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 9
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Chopin: Etudes - 13
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: La Traviata - 21


----------



## wingracer

I knew what you were up to science. I think I did the same thing once earlier. Voted to get something else in and out of the way of what I really wanted to push.


----------



## Trout

Bruch / Sibelius / Tchaikovsky

Allegri: Miserere - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 9
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Chopin: Etudes - 13
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11
Verdi: La Traviata - 21


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Trout:

Rachmaninoff / Sibelius / BERg

Allegri: Miserere - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Chopin: Etudes - 13
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11
Verdi: La Traviata - 21

Good to see a Finn up on the board


----------



## science

after Huilunsoittaja:

Etudes / Tallis / Tchaikovsky

Allegri: Miserere - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Chopin: Etudes - 15
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 21


----------



## science

wingracer said:


> I knew what you were up to science. I think I did the same thing once earlier. Voted to get something else in and out of the way of what I really wanted to push.


I would guess we all find ourselves doing something like that sometimes.

We'd be really slick if we were able to arrange things to force other people to do that for our own favorites.


----------



## pjang23

After Science:

Schubert: Impromptus / Verdi / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Chopin: Etudes - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Mozart / Berg

Allegri: Miserere - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Chopin: Etudes - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Schubert / Mendelssohn / Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Chopin: Etudes - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## Pieck

Tchai Bruch Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## hespdelk

Puccini / Allegri / Berg

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 6
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## Art Rock

Well, three anti-Berg votes again in short succession - I will not be wasting my votes on that masterpiece anymore then.

After hespdelk:

Mahler Kindertotenlieder / Mozart / Verdi


Allegri: Miserere - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 6
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 14
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: La Traviata - 21


----------



## Air

Art Rock said:


> Well, three anti-Berg votes again in short succession - I will not be wasting my votes on that masterpiece anymore then.


Please don't give up. I know I won't and I don't want to be alone. Plus, as you say, it's a masterpiece.

After Art Rock:

Berg / Sibelius / Bruch

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Chopin: Etudes - 14
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: La Traviata - 21


----------



## Webernite

Berg \ Verdi \ Rachmaninoff

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Chopin: Etudes - 14
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## An Die Freude

After Webernite

Etudes / Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor / Mozart

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## science

after An Die Freude:

Chopin / Tallis / Mendelssohn

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## An Die Freude

science said:


> after An Die Freude:
> 
> Chopin / Tallis / Mendelssohn
> 
> Allegri: Miserere - 5
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
> Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
> Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
> Chopin: Etudes - 18
> Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
> Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 2
> Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 11
> Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 10
> Puccini: Turandot - 21
> Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
> Schubert: Impromptus - 4
> Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 5
> Tallis: Spem in Alium - 6
> Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
> Verdi: La Traviata - 22


Missed my post!

Corrected board:

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: La Traviata - 22


----------



## hespdelk

Verdi / Puccini / Tchaikovsky

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11
Verdi: La Traviata - 24



I'll help give Traviata a push, lets get it done?


----------



## An Die Freude

Here is the current composer leaderboard:

1. Beethoven - 9

2. Bach - 8

3. Brahms - 7

4. Mozart - 7

5. Schubert - 6

6. Mahler - 3

7. Schumann - 3

8. Chopin - 3

9. Wagner - 2

10. Tchaikovsky - 2

11. Ravel - 2

12. Debussy - 2

13. Haydn - 2

14. Handel - 2

15. Shostakovich - 2

16. Prokofiev - 2

*All 1s from here down.*

17. Stravinsky

18. Dvorak

19. Mendelssohn

20. Bruckner

21. Strauss

22. Scarlatti

23. Faure

24. Verdi

25. Britten

26. Bartok

27. Vivaldi

28. Berlioz

29. Rachmaninoff

30. Mussorgsky

31. Rimsky-Korsakov

32. Gorecki

33. Elgar

34. Borodin

35. Saint-Saens

36. Liszt

Beethoven looks set for double figures.


----------



## Pieck

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 13
Verdi: La Traviata - 24

Tchai Bruch Puc


----------



## mmsbls

After Pieck:

Mendelssohn / Mozart / Tchaikovsky

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: La Traviata - 24


----------



## Art Rock

After mmsbls

Berg / Mahler / Beethoven


Allegri: Miserere - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 12
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: La Traviata - 24


----------



## Trout

Berg / Tallis / Tchaikovsky

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11
Verdi: La Traviata - 24


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Sibelius / Mendelssohn / Puccini


Allegri: Miserere - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 14
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11
Verdi: La Traviata - 24


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Berg / Sibelius / Bruch

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 14
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 8
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11
Verdi: La Traviata - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Air:

Verdi / Schubert / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 14
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 8
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11
Verdi: La Traviata - 26


----------



## Pieck

Bach VC BWV 1041 Bruch Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 14
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 8
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11
Verdi: La Traviata - 26

Edit: I didnt notice I did it but Verdi is in


----------



## Trout

New list:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades 
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata


----------



## tdc

After Pieck

Sibelius / Mendelssohn / Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 2
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 15
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## wingracer

After tdc

Chopin / Bach / Berg

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 15
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 15
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc

Puccini / Bruch / Berg

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 15
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk

Mendelssohn / Mozart / Berg

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 13
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 17
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## Air

I don't understand the disdain for Berg's work. Anyone care to explain?

Berg / Sibelius / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 15
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 17
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## science

after Air:

Tallis / Chopin / Mendelssohn 

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 15
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## wingracer

Air said:


> I don't understand the disdain for Berg's work. Anyone care to explain?


I am not terribly familiar with it but my minus vote was strategic, nothing personal.


----------



## Trout

Tallis / Berg / Tchaikovsky

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 11
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn / Tchaikovsky / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 18
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 11
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## mmsbls

Air said:


> I don't understand the disdain for Berg's work. Anyone care to explain?


I'm not sure I would characterize my feeling for the work as disdain, but I will say I do not especially enjoy it. I know many consider his concerto the greatest violin concerto of the 20th century. I find Sibelius, Walton, and Barber superior. I don't feel it's really near the top 10 overall in violin concertos. I would vote Brahms, Beethoven, Mozart 5, Bach E major, and Bruch 1 in ahead of Berg (along with those already in and the other 20th century ones I listed).

Earlier in this project 4 out of 5 consecutive posts subtracted a point from Tchaikovsky's violin concerto. I'm not sure if others felt that work was not good or was simply not good enough at that time. I was a bit surprised, but everyone here has their own tastes. I personally do not find Berg's violin concerto compelling.

There is the question of whether we should simply vote our tastes or also incorporate what we think is the overall classical music opinion of a work. I do a bit of both. I would probably vote Berg in ahead of where my personal tastes lie because I think his concerto is highly valued by others, but I do not feel that time is now.


----------



## Art Rock

After Pjang23

Berg / Mahler / Tchaikovsky


Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 4
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 18
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 11
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Pieck

Bach Tchai Puccini
Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 4
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 18
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 11
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## science

after pieck

Tallis / Beethoven / Mendelssohn 

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 4
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 17
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## hespdelk

after pieck

Puccini / Bruch / Berg

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 17
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 4
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 17
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## mmsbls

after hespdelk:

Mendelssohn / Mozart / Berg

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 4
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 19
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## Art Rock

After mmsbls

Berg / Mahler / Puccini


Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 19
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Berg / Sibelius / Bruch

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 19
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## Pieck

Mendelssohn Bruch Berg

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11 

I was neutral in these race but now I see that I do care who gets in earlier between Berg and Mendelssohn


----------



## tdc

after Pieck

Sibelius / Mendelssohn / Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 22
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 14
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## Webernite

Berg \ Sibelius \ Mendelssohn 

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## wingracer

After Webernite

Chopin / Bach / Berg

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## Trout

Tallis / Berg / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Trout:

Rachmaninoff / Puccini / Berg

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 8
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## An Die Freude

Anyone willing to help me get Grieg in once Chopin is in?

After Huilunsoittaja 

Chopin / Grieg / Berg


Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes -20
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 2
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 8
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn / Tchaikovsky / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 2
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 23
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 8
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12


----------



## Trout

An Die Freude said:


> Anyone willing to help me get Grieg in once Chopin is in?


I'll push for Grieg once Sibelius, Tallis, or Berg gets in.


----------



## Pieck

Mendelssohn Grieg Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 3
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 25
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 8
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12 

I'm into Grieg also, because non of my other favorites are being supported
Next voter can exalt Mendel


----------



## wingracer

After Pieck

Chopin / Bach / Mendelssohn

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 21
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 3
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 24
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 8
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After wingracer

Mendelssohn / Mozart / Rachmaninoff

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 21
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 3
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 26
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12


----------



## Trout

Oh, why not?

Tallis / Mendelssohn / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
*Chopin: Etudes - 20*
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 3
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
*Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 - 27*
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12


----------



## Trout

Here's the List:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades 
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ('Italian')

And the board:

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 3
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 15
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12


We're almost to 100!


----------



## Air

Berg / Sibelius / Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 8
Berg: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 3
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12


----------



## Pieck

Is someone into a Faure chamber piece? I think he deserves at least one (Mendelssohn, Ravel and Debussy too, and Schumann, I can go on)


----------



## science

after Air:

Beethoven / Tallis / Tchaikovsky

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Berg: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 3
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 18
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## tdc

Pieck said:


> Is someone into a Faure chamber piece? I think he deserves at least one (Mendelssohn, Ravel and Debussy too, and Schumann, I can go on)


I would support a lot of different Faure chamber works, as well as many things by the other composers you listed. I'd like to get Ravel's String Quartet in F and/or Piano trio in A minor on fairly soon...


----------



## tdc

after science

Berg / Schubert / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Berg: Violin Concerto - 23
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 3
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 18
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## Art Rock

After tdc

Berg / Mahler / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
*Berg: Violin Concerto - 25*
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 3
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 6
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 18
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Art Rock:

Mozart / Tchaikovsky / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 3
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 6
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 18
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12


----------



## tdc

Updated List:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ('Italian')
85. Berg: Violin Concerto


----------



## science

As of the Berg enshrinement, here are our stats:

Broken down by composer: 

9 – Beethoven, 
8 – Bach
7 – Brahms, Mozart 
6 – Schubert 
5 –
4 - 
3 - Schumann, Mahler, Chopin 
2 - Wagner, Tchaikovsky, Shostakovich, Haydn, Debussy, Ravel, Prokofiev, Handel, Verdi, Mendelssohn 
1 - Bruckner, Stravinsky, Dvorak, Strauss, Scarlatti, Faure, Britten, Bartok, Vivaldi, Berlioz, Rachmaninoff, Mussorgsky, Rimsky-Korsakov, Gorecki, Elgar, Borodin, Saint-Saens, Liszt, Berg


Broken down by period: 
Baroque: 12
Classical: 18
Romantic: 37
Modern: 18


Broken down by nationality: 
Austrian/German: 54
Russian: 11
French: 7
Italian: 4
Polish: 4
British: 2
Hungarian: 2
Czech: 1


Broken down by genre (this is a bit arbitrary, I admit): 
Ballet: 3
Chamber music: 10
Choral: 8*
Concerti: 14
Keyboard: 14**
Opera: 6
Songs: 4
Symphony/Orchestral: 25***
* Excluding symphonies and ballets
** Including Bach's TheArt of Fugue
*** Including Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## Pieck

Bach Grieg Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor - 4
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 6
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 18
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12


----------



## Pieck

tdc said:


> I would support a lot of different Faure chamber works, as well as many things by the other composers you listed. I'd like to get Ravel's String Quartet in F and/or Piano trio in A minor on fairly soon...


I'm happy to hear that, I'll be delighted to support Ravel SQ (I've yet to be fimiliar with the PT). What piece do you want to nominate by Faure, one of the PQuartets? quintets? one of the sonatas? just dont say the SQ because I just dont get it


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

science said:


> Broken down by nationality:
> Austrian/German: 54
> Russian: *11*
> French: 7
> Italian: 4
> Polish: 4
> British: 2
> Hungarian: 2
> Czech: 1


Muahaha!

Well, looks like we need more Dvorak. Cello Concerto anyone? or the 2 Slavonic Dance sets?


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 4
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12

Tallis / Bruch / Mahler


----------



## Art Rock

After science

Mahler / Mozart / Chopin


Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 4
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Tallis / Mozart / Tchaikovsky


Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 4
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 16
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Sibelius / Mozart / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
Chopin: Etudes - 15
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 4
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## wingracer

After pjang23

Chopin / Bach / Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 4
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 18
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## Webernite

Tallis \ Sibelius \ Bruch

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 4
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 19
Tallis: Spem in Alium - 24
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## tdc

Pieck said:


> I'm happy to hear that, I'll be delighted to support Ravel SQ (I've yet to be fimiliar with the PT). What piece do you want to nominate by Faure, one of the PQuartets? quintets? one of the sonatas? just dont say the SQ because I just dont get it


Yes, at this stage of the game anytime you want to nominate the Ravel String Quartet in F, you will have my support on it. As far as Faure, the _Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor_, and/or _the Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor_ are two works that I am quite familiar with and would both be very good choices...


----------



## tdc

After webernite

Tallis / Schubert / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 4
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 19
*Tallis: Spem in Alium - 26*
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## tdc

Updated List:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ('Italian')
85. Berg: Violin Concerto
86. Tallis: Spem in Alium


Updated Voting Board:

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 4
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## tdc

For the record once the Bach and Beethoven works on the current board are in, I could see something like Brahms Violin concerto and PC #1 coming into the picture...I'd also like to see Beethoven's 7th get in soon as well as Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor by Bach.


----------



## An Die Freude

Why all the negative Chopin votes?

After tdc:

Chopin / Grieg / Mozart

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 5
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## Trout

Grieg / Sibelius / Tchaikovsky

Allegri: Miserere - 5
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 7
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## science

after Trout:

Allegri: Miserere - 6
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 12
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 7
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10

Beethoven / Allegri / Sibelius


----------



## pjang23

after Science:

Beethoven / Tchaikovsky / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 6
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 14
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 7
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Bruch / Tchaikovsky 

Allegri: Miserere - 6
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 14
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 7
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Pieck

Allegri: Miserere - 6
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 14
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 7
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 2
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10 

Ravel SQ Bruch Mozart
Really tough call which work to subtract


----------



## Air

Messiaen / Sibelius / Bruch

Allegri: Miserere - 6
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 14
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 7
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 7
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 2
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10 

I think Messiaen's time has come. Who's with me?


----------



## wingracer

After Air

Chopin / Bach / Mozart

Allegri: Miserere - 6
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 14
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 7
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 7
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 2
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## tdc

After wingracer

Ravel / Allegri / Bruch


Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 14
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 7
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 7
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 4
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Art Rock

After tdc

Mahler / Mozart / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 14
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 7
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 9
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 4
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Pieck

Ravel Bach Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 14
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 7
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 9
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 2
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Trout

Messiaen / Grieg / Schubert

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 14
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 8
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 9
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 4
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Mozart / Chopin


Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 14
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 8
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 4
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven / Tchaikovsky / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 16
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 8
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 4
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Messiaen / Tchaikovsky 

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 16
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 8
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 8
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10

Beethoven / Mozart / Sibelius


----------



## tdc

After science

Ravel / Mozart / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 15
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 8
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 8
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Webernite

Sibelius \ Ravel \ Allegri


Allegri: Miserere - 6
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 15
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 8
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 9
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## An Die Freude

After Webernite

Chopin / Grieg / Mozart

Allegri: Miserere - 6
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 9
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Pieck

Ravel Bach Mozart

Allegri: Miserere - 6
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 11
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## wingracer

After Pieck

Chopin / Bach / Mozart

Allegri: Miserere - 6
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 5
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 11
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Air

After wingracer:

Messiaen / Sibelius / Bruch

Allegri: Miserere - 6
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 7
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 11
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Trout

Messiaen / Sibelius / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 6
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 11
Schubert: Impromptus - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## pjang23

Bach / Schubert / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 6
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 11
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Messiaen / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 6
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Puccini: Turandot - 15
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 11
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Ravel / Bach / Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 6
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 11
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Puccini: Turandot - 14
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 13
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc

Puccini / Allegri / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 10
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 13
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## science

after hespdelk:

Beethoven / Mozart / Sibelius

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 10
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 13
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Art Rock

After science

Mahler / Mozart / Beethoven


Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 13
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## wingracer

After Art Rock

Chopin / Bach / Mozart

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 13
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Pieck

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 14
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10 

Bach Ravel Mozart


----------



## mmsbls

After Pieck:

Mozart / Messiaen / Tchaikovsky

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 14
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Messiaen / Sibelius / Mozart

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 14
Schubert: Impromptus - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Beethoven / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 12
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 14
Schubert: Impromptus - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Art Rock

After pjang23

Mahler / Mozart / Beethoven


Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 19
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 14
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 25
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 14
Schubert: Impromptus - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## science

after artrock:

Mozart / Beethoven / Sibelius

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 14
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 27
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 14
Schubert: Impromptus - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Webernite

Sibelius \ Ravel \ Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 14
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 27
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 15
Schubert: Impromptus - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## tdc

After Webernite

Ravel / Schubert / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 14
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 27
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 17
Schubert: Impromptus - 10
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## wingracer

After tdc

Chopin / Bach / Sibelius

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 14
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 27
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 17
Schubert: Impromptus - 10
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Pieck

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 14
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 19
Schubert: Impromptus - 10
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9

Ravel BAch Mozart


----------



## pjang23

Mahler / Schubert / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 9
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 16
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 19
Schubert: Impromptus - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Trout

Grieg / Messiaen / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 16
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 14
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 19
Schubert: Impromptus - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## science

after Trout:

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 22
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 16
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 14
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 27
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: String Quartet - 19
Schubert: Impromptus - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9

Beethoven / Mozart / Sibelius


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Messiaen / Rachmaninov

after Trout:

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 22*
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 16
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 15
*Mozart: Clarinet Concerto - 29*
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 6
Ravel: String Quartet - 19
Schubert: Impromptus - 11
*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 22*
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9

Mozart is in.


----------



## mmsbls

Updated List:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ('Italian')
85. Berg: Violin Concerto
86. Tallis: Spem in Alium
87: Mozart: Clarinet Concerto


Updated Voting Board:

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 22
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 16
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 15
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 6
Ravel: String Quartet - 19
Schubert: Impromptus - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## hespdelk

Puccini / Bruckner Symphony N.8 / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 22
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 15
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 15
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 6
Ravel: String Quartet - 19
Schubert: Impromptus - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Art Rock

After hespdelk

Mahler / Sibelius / Chopin


Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 22
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Chopin: Etudes - 15
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 17
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 15
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 6
Ravel: String Quartet - 19
Schubert: Impromptus - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Messiaen / Sibelius / Beethoven

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 21
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Chopin: Etudes - 15
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 17
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 6
Ravel: String Quartet - 19
Schubert: Impromptus - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## tdc

After Air

Sibelius / Ravel / Beethoven 

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Chopin: Etudes - 15
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 17
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 6
Ravel: String Quartet - 20
Schubert: Impromptus - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## wingracer

After tdc

Chopin / Bach / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 16
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 6
Ravel: String Quartet - 20
Schubert: Impromptus - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Pieck

Bach Ravel Messiaen

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 1
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 16
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 6
Ravel: String Quartet - 21
Schubert: Impromptus - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Webernite

Sibelius \ Bruckner \ Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 7
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 16
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 6
Ravel: String Quartet - 21
Schubert: Impromptus - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## science

after Webernite:

Beethoven / Allegri / Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 8
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 22
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 16
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 6
Ravel: String Quartet - 21
Schubert: Impromptus - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Art Rock

After science

Mahler / Sibelius / Rachmaninov

Allegri: Miserere - 8
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 22
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 18
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Ravel: String Quartet - 21
Schubert: Impromptus - 11
*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 - 29*
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Art Rock

Updated List:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ('Italian')
85. Berg: Violin Concerto
86. Tallis: Spem in Alium
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
88. Sibelius: Symphony No. 2


Updated Voting Board:

Allegri: Miserere - 8
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 22
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 18
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Ravel: String Quartet - 21
Schubert: Impromptus - 11
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Violin Concerto / Stravinsky: The Firebird / Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 8
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 18
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Ravel: String Quartet - 21
Schubert: Impromptus - 11
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4/ Messiaen / Rachmaninov

Allegri: Miserere - 8
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 18
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Ravel: String Quartet - 21
Schubert: Impromptus - 11
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Mahler / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 8
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 19
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Ravel: String Quartet - 21
Schubert: Impromptus - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## tdc

After pjang23

Ravel / Rachmaninov / Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 8
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 19
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Ravel: String Quartet - 23
Schubert: Impromptus - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Pieck

Ravel Bach Bee PC

Allegri: Miserere - 8
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 16
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 19
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Ravel: String Quartet - 25
Schubert: Impromptus - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## An Die Freude

After Pieck

Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez / Chopin / Messiaen

Allegri: Miserere - 8
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 17
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 19
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Ravel: String Quartet - 25
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 2
Schubert: Impromptus - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## wingracer

After An Die Freude

Chopin / Bach / Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 8
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 19
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Ravel: String Quartet - 25
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 2
Schubert: Impromptus - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Air

After wingracer:

Messiaen / Bruckner / Beethoven

Allegri: Miserere - 8
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 19
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Ravel: String Quartet - 25
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 2
Schubert: Impromptus - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Trout

At this point, my vote is torn- there are just so many great works on the board.

Messiaen / Stravinsky / Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 8
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 19
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Ravel: String Quartet - 25
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 2
Schubert: Impromptus - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Mahler / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 8
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 20
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Ravel: String Quartet - 25
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 2
Schubert: Impromptus - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## science

after pjang:

Chopin / Allegri / Grieg

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 10
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 20
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Ravel: String Quartet - 25
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 2
Schubert: Impromptus - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## mmsbls

after science:

Messiaen / Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 / Rachmaninov

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 10
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 20
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Ravel: String Quartet - 25
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 2
Schubert: Impromptus - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Ravel / Rodrigo / Beethoven PC 4

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 10
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 20
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Ravel: String Quartet - 27
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 3
Schubert: Impromptus - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Art Rock

After tdc

Ravel / Mahler / Beethoven

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 10
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 21
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
*Ravel: String Quartet - 29
*Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 3
Schubert: Impromptus - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## tdc

Updated List:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ('Italian')
85. Berg: Violin Concerto
86. Tallis: Spem in Alium
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
88. Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
89. Ravel: String Quartet

Updated Voting Board

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 3
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 10
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 21
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 3
Schubert: Impromptus - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9

I am very pleased Ravel's SQ got in so quick, with no votes against it (to my recollection) awesome!


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Messiaen / Bruckner / Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 4
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 10
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 21
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 24
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 3
Schubert: Impromptus - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## hespdelk

After Air:

Puccini / Bruckner / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 10
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 20
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 24
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 3
Schubert: Impromptus - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Pieck

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 10
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 20
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 23
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 3
Schubert: Impromptus - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9 

Bach Bruch Messiaen


----------



## Pieck

@tdc and anyone else.
Do you want to nominate Faure's 1st PQuartet?
And I'd like to see Debussy's SQ in the list as well, will you support that one?


----------



## science

My bad!! Ignore this!


----------



## science

after Pieck (this one's for real):

Beethoven PC / Chopin / Schubert

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 5
Chopin: Etudes - 21
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 10
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 20
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 23
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 3
Schubert: Impromptus - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Webernite

Bruckner \ Messiaen \ Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 21
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 10
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 20
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 3
Schubert: Impromptus - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Trout

Messiaen / Stravinsky / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 10
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 20
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 24
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 3
Schubert: Impromptus - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Art Rock

After Trout

Mahler / Alwyn / Chopin


Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 10
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 22
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 24
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 3
Schubert: Impromptus - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Mahler / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 10
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 24
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 3
Schubert: Impromptus - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

FINE! I'll vote now.

After pjang23

Rachmaninoff / Grieg / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 22
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 24
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 6
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 3
Schubert: Impromptus - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9

Yay Firebird is there! (Yes, I'm actually saying yay, I'll vote for it eventually)


----------



## mmsbls

After Huilunsoittaja

Messiaen / Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 / Rachmaninov

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 22
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 26
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 3
Schubert: Impromptus - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## An Die Freude

After mmsbls

Messiaen / Rodrigo / Beethoven PC

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 22
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 28
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 4
Schubert: Impromptus - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9 

One more vote for Messiaen.


----------



## tdc

After An Die Freude

Rodrigo / Messiaen / Beethoven pc

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 22
*Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time - 29*
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## tdc

Updated List:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ('Italian')
85. Berg: Violin Concerto
86. Tallis: Spem in Alium
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
88. Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
89. Ravel: String Quartet
90. Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time

Updated Voting Board:


Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## tdc

Pieck said:


> @tdc and anyone else.
> Do you want to nominate Faure's 1st PQuartet?
> And I'd like to see Debussy's SQ in the list as well, will you support that one?


There are lots of things I am trying to support right now, but I would like to see both of those works in soon. I would definitely try to give both of those works some votes and wouldn't vote against them.


----------



## science

after tdc:

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 2
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9

Beethoven PC / Chopin / Bach


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Violin Concerto / Stravinsky / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Mahler / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 18
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Pieck

Bach Bruch Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 18
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## wingracer

After Pieck

Chopin / Bach / Schubert

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 11
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 5
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 17
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## wingracer

I really want to see one more Chopin in the top 100. If someone will help me get it in, I will support your pick afterwards.


----------



## mmsbls

After wingracer:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 / Grieg / Rachmaninov

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 26
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 12
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 22
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 17
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## science

wingracer said:


> I really want to see one more Chopin in the top 100. If someone will help me get it in, I will support your pick afterwards.


I'll finish Beethoven 4, then turn to Chopin next. No need for repayment.


----------



## hespdelk

After mmsbls:

Puccini / Bruckner / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 26
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 12
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 17
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Art Rock

What's the importance of yet another Chopin work in the top 100?

After hespdelk

Mahler / Alwyn / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 26
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 12
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 17
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Monteverdi: Vespers / Debussy: Preludes / Beethoven: Violin Concerto

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 26
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Debussy: Preludes - 1
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 12
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 6
Schubert: Impromptus - 17
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## tdc

After Air

Rodrigo / Debussy / Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 26
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 12
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 8
Schubert: Impromptus - 17
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## science

after tdc

Beethoven PC / Chopin / Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 28
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 12
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 8
Schubert: Impromptus - 17
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## science

I'm happy to see Debussy's Preludes. Lot of good stuff to vote for on this list. 

I'm not concerned about how many times Chopin gets in the top 100 - were it possible, I wouldn't mind removing the Ballades! - but I am sympathetic to the Etudes' claim to a spot on the list ASAP, so I'd likely be voting for them anyway. 

I'll also be voting for Allegri, Bruch, and Debussy in the near future. When I feel my votes are free, I'll add Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto #1 again.


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Tchaikovsky / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 9
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 28
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 12
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 8
Schubert: Impromptus - 19
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Pieck

Bach Allegri Debussy (I want the SQ)

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 28
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Debussy: Preludes - 1
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 12
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 8
Schubert: Impromptus - 19
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## wingracer

After Pieck

Chopin / Beet PC / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 29
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Chopin: Etudes - 21
Debussy: Preludes - 1
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 12
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 22
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 8
Schubert: Impromptus - 19
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## wingracer

I kinda feel the same science. I like the etudes better than the ballades but everyone else was pushing the ballades. I'll go ahead and give my 1 pointer to beet, it's a great piece. Might help with Debussy after that.


----------



## hespdelk

After wingracer

Puccini / Bruckner / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 29
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Chopin: Etudes - 21
Debussy: Preludes - 1
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 12
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 21
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 8
Schubert: Impromptus - 19
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Art Rock

After hespdelk

Mahler / Schubert / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 29
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Debussy: Preludes - 1
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 12
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 8
Schubert: Impromptus - 20
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Webernite

Bruckner \ Beethoven \ Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 30
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Debussy: Preludes - 1
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 12
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 8
Schubert: Impromptus - 20
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Trout

Bruch / Stravinsky / Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
*Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23*
*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 - 30*
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Debussy: Preludes - 1
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 12
*Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23*
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 8
Schubert: Impromptus - 20
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Trout

Updated list:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ('Italian')
85. Berg: Violin Concerto
86. Tallis: Spem in Alium
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
88. Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
89. Ravel: String Quartet
90. Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4

And the board:

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Debussy: Preludes - 1
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 12
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 8
Schubert: Impromptus - 20
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Rodrigo / Debussy (I think we can get the preludes AND SQ in soon Pieck) / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 12
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 4
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 10
Schubert: Impromptus - 20
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Grieg / Bruch / Rachmaninov

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 14
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 3
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 10
Schubert: Impromptus - 20
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After mmsbls:

Grieg / Stravinsky  / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Chopin: Etudes - 19
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 16
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 22
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 3
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 10
Schubert: Impromptus - 20
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## pjang23

Mahler / Schubert / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Debussy: Preludes - 2
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 16
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 24
Monteverdi: Vespers - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 3
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 10
Schubert: Impromptus - 21
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Air

Debussy / Monteverdi / Bruch

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Chopin: Etudes - 18
Debussy: Preludes - 4
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 16
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 24
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 3
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 10
Schubert: Impromptus - 21
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10

What a great board this is! Pieck, I'll agree to push the SQ as the next Debussy work, but I really think that we should get the Preludes in first. Both are great works, but I think the Preludes have a little more support right now.


----------



## science

after Air:

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Debussy: Preludes - 5
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 16
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 3
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 10
Schubert: Impromptus - 21
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10

Chopin / Debussy / Mahler


----------



## tdc

After science

Rodrigo / Monteverdi / Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Debussy: Preludes - 5
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 16
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 3
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 12
Schubert: Impromptus - 21
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Webernite

Bruckner \ Debussy \ Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 16
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 3
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 12
Schubert: Impromptus - 21
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Trout

Grieg / Beethoven / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 18
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 22
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 3
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 12
Schubert: Impromptus - 21
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## wingracer

After Trout

Chopin / Bach / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Chopin: Etudes - 22
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 18
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 21
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 3
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 12
Schubert: Impromptus - 21
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After wingracer

Grieg / Bruch / Rachmaninov

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Chopin: Etudes - 22
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 20
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 21
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 2
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 12
Schubert: Impromptus - 21
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Art Rock

After mmsbls

Mahler / Schubert / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Chopin: Etudes - 21
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 20
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 2
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 12
Schubert: Impromptus - 22
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Art Rock

I'll edit mine (double post).


----------



## pjang23

Mahler / Schubert / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 20
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 25
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 2
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 12
Schubert: Impromptus - 23
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Pieck

Bach Bruch Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 10
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 25
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Chopin: Etudes - 20
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 20
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 24
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 2
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 12
Schubert: Impromptus - 23
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Allegri: Miserere - 11
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 25
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Chopin: Etudes - 22
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 19
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 24
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 2
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 12
Schubert: Impromptus - 23
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10

Chopin / Allegri / Grieg


----------



## wingracer

After science

Chopin / Bach / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 11
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 26
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Chopin: Etudes - 24
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 19
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 2
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 12
Schubert: Impromptus - 23
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Art Rock

After wingracer 
Mahler / Schubert / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 11
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 26
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Chopin: Etudes - 23
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 19
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 25
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 2
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 12
Schubert: Impromptus - 24
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Trout

Grieg / Chopin / Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 11
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 25
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Chopin: Etudes - 24
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 21
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 25
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 2
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 12
Schubert: Impromptus - 24
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Webernite

Bruckner \ Schubert \ Bach 

Allegri: Miserere - 11
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Chopin: Etudes - 24
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 21
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 25
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 2
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 12
Schubert: Impromptus - 25
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Pieck

Anyone for Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra?


----------



## Pieck

oops double post


----------



## mmsbls

After Webernite:

Grieg / Bruch / Rachmaninov

Allegri: Miserere - 11
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Chopin: Etudes - 24
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 23
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 25
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 1
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 12
Schubert: Impromptus - 25
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Schubert / Rodrigo / Bruch

Allegri: Miserere - 11
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Chopin: Etudes - 24
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 23
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 25
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 1
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Schubert: Impromptus - 27
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Grieg / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 11
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Chopin: Etudes - 23
Debussy: Preludes - 6
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 24
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 25
Monteverdi: Vespers - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 1
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Schubert: Impromptus - 29
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Air

Debussy / Monteverdi / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 11
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Chopin: Etudes - 23
Debussy: Preludes - 8
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 24
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 24
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 1
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Schubert: Impromptus - 29
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Pieck

Bach Bartok Concerto for Orchestra Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 11
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 26
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Chopin: Etudes - 23
Debussy: Preludes - 8
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 24
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 1
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Schubert: Impromptus - 29
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## wingracer

After Pieck

Chopin / Bach / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 11
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 27
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Chopin: Etudes - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 8
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 24
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 22
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - 1
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Schubert: Impromptus - 29
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After wingracer:

Grieg / Bruch / Rachmaninov

Allegri: Miserere - 11
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 27
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Chopin: Etudes - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 8
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 26
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 22
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Schubert: Impromptus - 29
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Webernite

Bruckner \ Debussy \ Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 11
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 26
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Chopin: Etudes - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 26
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 22
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Schubert: Impromptus - 29
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## science

after Webernite:

Chopin / Allegri / Grieg

Allegri: Miserere - 12
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 26
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Chopin: Etudes - 27
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 25
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 22
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Schubert: Impromptus - 29
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Mahler / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 12
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 26
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 1
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 25
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Schubert: Impromptus - 31
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Trout

Bartok / Grieg / Schubert

Allegri: Miserere - 12
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 26
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 26
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Schubert: Impromptus - 30
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Art Rock

After Trout

Mahler/Schubert/Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 12
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 26
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Chopin: Etudes - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 26
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 25
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Schubert: Impromptus - 31
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Schubert/ Rodrigo / Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 12
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 26
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Chopin: Etudes - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 26
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 25
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
*Schubert: Impromptus - 33*
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## tdc

Updated list:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ('Italian')
85. Berg: Violin Concerto
86. Tallis: Spem in Alium
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
88. Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
89. Ravel: String Quartet
90. Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
92. Schubert: Impromptus


Updated Voting Board:


Allegri: Miserere - 12
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 26
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Chopin: Etudes - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 26
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 25
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## science

As we approach 100, here are the stats:

Broken down by composer: 
10 – Beethoven
9 – 
8 – Bach, Mozart
7 – Brahms, Schubert 
6 –
5 –
4 - 
3 - Schumann, Mahler, Chopin, Ravel 
2 - Wagner, Tchaikovsky, Shostakovich, Haydn, Debussy, Prokofiev, Handel, Verdi, Mendelssohn 
1 - Bruckner, Stravinsky, Dvorak, Strauss, Scarlatti, Faure, Britten, Bartok, Vivaldi, Berlioz, Rachmaninoff, Mussorgsky, Rimsky-Korsakov, Gorecki, Elgar, Borodin, Saint-Saens, Liszt, Berg, Tallis, Sibelius, Messiaen 


Broken down by period: 
Pre-Baoque: 1
Baroque: 12
Classical: 20
Romantic: 38
Modern: 21


Broken down by nationality: 
Austrian/German: 57
Russian: 11
French: 9
Italian: 4
Polish: 4
British: 3
Hungarian: 2
Czech: 1
Finnish: 1 

Broken down by genre (this is a bit arbitrary, I admit): 
Ballet: 3
Chamber music: 13
Choral: 9
Concerti: 16
Keyboard: 14
Opera: 6
Songs: 4
Symphony/Orchestral: 26


----------



## wingracer

After tdc

Chopin / Bach / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 12
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 27
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Chopin: Etudes - 27
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 26
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 24
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## science

Wingracer, there appears to be more will for Bach to get in than for Chopin. If you're going to push both, maybe you should consider changing the order.


----------



## Pieck

Bach Bartok Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 12
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 29
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 26
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 24
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## science

after Pieck

Allegri / Chopin / Grieg

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 29
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Chopin: Etudes - 27
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 25
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 24
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Webernite

Grieg \ Bruckner \ Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 28
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Chopin: Etudes - 27
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 27
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 24
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Trout

Bartok / Stravinsky / Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 27
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Chopin: Etudes - 27
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 27
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 24
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Art Rock

After Trout

Mahler / Grieg / Chopin


Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 27
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 28
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 26
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Pieck

Where the H are all the Bach voters? It's not possible it has this number of points if only I had voted for it


----------



## pjang23

Mahler / Grieg / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 27
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Chopin: Etudes - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 29
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 28
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Grieg / Bruch / Bartok

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 27
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Chopin: Etudes - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 31
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 28
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Bartok / Rodrigo / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 27
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Chopin: Etudes - 24
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 31
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 28
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## wingracer

After tdc

Chopin / Bach / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 28
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 31
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 27
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Pieck

Bach Bartok Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 30
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 9
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 31
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 26
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## science

after pieck:

Debussy / Chopin / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 30
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Chopin: Etudes - 27
Debussy: Preludes - 11
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 31
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 25
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## pjang23

Mahler Grieg Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 30
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 11
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 32
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 27
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Trout

Bartok / Stravinsky / Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 29
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 11
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 32
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 27
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Webernite

Bruckner \ Bach: St John Passion \ Bach: Violin Concerto

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: St John Passion - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 28
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 11
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 32
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 27
Monteverdi: Vespers - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Air

Debussy / Monteverdi / Bruch

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: St John Passion - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 28
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 32
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 27
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Grieg / Bruch / Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: St John Passion - 1
*Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 27*
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 13
*Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor - 34*
*Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 27*
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10

Grieg is in.


----------



## mmsbls

Updated list:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ('Italian')
85. Berg: Violin Concerto
86. Tallis: Spem in Alium
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
88. Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
89. Ravel: String Quartet
90. Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
92. Schubert: Impromptus
93: Grieg: Piano Concerto


Updated Voting Board:

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: St John Passion - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 27
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 27
Monteverdi: Vespers - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Bartok / Monteverdi / Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: St John Passion - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 27
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 27
Monteverdi: Vespers - 7
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Art Rock

After tdc 

Mahler / Bruch / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: St John Passion - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 27
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Chopin: Etudes - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 29
Monteverdi: Vespers - 7
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## science

after ArtRock:

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: St John Passion - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 27
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 29
Monteverdi: Vespers - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10

Boheme / Chopin / Bruckner


----------



## Pieck

Bach Bartok Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: St John Passion - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 29
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 28
Monteverdi: Vespers - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Pieck

@tdc
How about that: Both of us wants Bartok in, but there's a little bit of resistance against it. So in the meanwhile it goes on like I give it one point, you two, and someone subtract. So if you'll help get Bach in (He's so close) I'll be able to give my two points for Bartok. What do you say?


----------



## wingracer

After Pieck

Chopin / Bach VC / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: St John Passion - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 30
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Chopin: Etudes - 28
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 27
Monteverdi: Vespers - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Stravinsky / Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: St John Passion - 1
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 29
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 6
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 19
Chopin: Etudes - 28
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 27
Monteverdi: Vespers - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Webernite

Bruckner \ Bach: St John Passion \ Bach Violin Concerto

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 2
Bach: St John Passion - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 28
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 6
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 28
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 27
Monteverdi: Vespers - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Art Rock

After webernite

Mahler / Alwyn / Chopin


Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 3
Bach: St John Passion - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 28
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 6
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 27
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 29
Monteverdi: Vespers - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 2
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## pjang23

Mahler / Puccini Boheme / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 3
Bach: St John Passion - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 28
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 6
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 31
Monteverdi: Vespers - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:
Bruch / Beethoven / Bartok

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 3
Bach: St John Passion - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 28
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 31
Monteverdi: Vespers - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## tdc

Pieck said:


> @tdc
> How about that: Both of us wants Bartok in, but there's a little bit of resistance against it. So in the meanwhile it goes on like I give it one point, you two, and someone subtract. So if you'll help get Bach in (He's so close) I'll be able to give my two points for Bartok. What do you say?


The thing is, I think Bartok easily has enough support to get in soon regardless of whether or not you're giving it two points - Bach actually has a lot more resistance than Bartok right now. I am not too worried about the Bach, I think it will get in soon enough. The Mahler, Chopin and Bach will all get in soon I think. I'll start giving a little more support to Bach though, to help it along.


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Bach VC / Bartok / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 14
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 3
Bach: St John Passion - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 30
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 30
Monteverdi: Vespers - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## science

after tdc

Allegri: Miserere - 15
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 3
Bach: St John Passion - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 30
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 29
Monteverdi: Vespers - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10

Bruch / Allegri / Mahler


----------



## wingracer

After science

Chopin / Bach VC / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 15
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 3
Bach: St John Passion - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 31
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 28
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 28
Monteverdi: Vespers - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Pieck

Thanks tdc 

Bach Bartok Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 15
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 3
Bach: St John Passion - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 33
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 28
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 27
Monteverdi: Vespers - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after Pieck

Stravinsky/ Puccini Turandot/ Bartok

Allegri: Miserere - 15
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 3
Bach: St John Passion - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 33
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 28
Debussy: Preludes - 13
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 27
Monteverdi: Vespers - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 8
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 11
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10

grrr Rachmaninoff was taken out... for another day.


----------



## Air

Debussy / Monteverdi / Bruch

Allegri: Miserere - 15
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 3
Bach: St John Passion - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 33
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 28
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 27
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 8
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 11
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## pjang23

Mahler / Bach / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 15
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 3
Bach: St John Passion - 2
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 34
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 27
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 29
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 8
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 11
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## tdc

After Pjang23 (corrected board)

Bach vc / Bartok / Puccini Turandot

Allegri: Miserere - 15
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 3
Bach: St John Passion - 2
*Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 BWV 1041 - 36*
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 27
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 29
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 11
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## tdc

Updated list:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ('Italian')
85. Berg: Violin Concerto
86. Tallis: Spem in Alium
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
88. Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
89. Ravel: String Quartet
90. Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
92. Schubert: Impromptus
93: Grieg: Piano Concerto
94: Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1


Updated Voting Board:

Allegri: Miserere - 15
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 3
Bach: St John Passion - 2
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 27
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 29
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 11
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Bruch / Beethoven / Bartok

Allegri: Miserere - 15
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 3
Bach: St John Passion - 2
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 27
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 29
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 11
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 10


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Stravinsky / Tchaikovsky

Allegri: Miserere - 15
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 3
Bach: St John Passion - 2
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 27
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 29
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## hespdelk

Puccini: Turandot / Bruckner / Mahler

Allegri: Miserere - 15
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 3
Bach: St John Passion - 2
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 22
Chopin: Etudes - 27
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 28
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Art Rock

After hespdelk

Mahler / Alwyn / Chopin


Allegri: Miserere - 15
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 2
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 22
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 30
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Allegri: Miserere - 16
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 2
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 28
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 30
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9

Chopin / Allegri / Bruckner


----------



## Pieck

Bartok Bruch Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 16
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 2
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Chopin: Etudes - 28
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 30
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Webernite

Bruckner \ Bach \ Bruch

Allegri: Miserere - 16
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 3
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 23
Chopin: Etudes - 28
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 30
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Art Rock

Still pushing Mahler, especially today (the 100th anniversary of his death).

Mahler / Bruch / Chopin


Allegri: Miserere - 16
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 3
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 23
Chopin: Etudes - 27
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 32
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Trout

In that case:

Stravinsky / Mahler / Chopin

Allegri: Miserere - 16
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 3
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 23
*Chopin: Etudes - 26*
Debussy: Preludes - 15
*Mahler: Kindertotenlieder - 33*
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Trout

Updated List:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ('Italian')
85. Berg: Violin Concerto
86. Tallis: Spem in Alium
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
88. Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
89. Ravel: String Quartet
90. Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
92. Schubert: Impromptus
93. Grieg: Piano Concerto
94. Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1
95. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder


And the board:

Allegri: Miserere - 16
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 3
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 23
Chopin: Etudes - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## science

My bad - too soon!


----------



## science

This time it's for real:

Chopin / Allegri / Bruckner

Allegri: Miserere - 17
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 3
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 22
Chopin: Etudes - 28
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Art Rock

Can I get some support for Respighi's Pini di Roma (Pine trees of Rome)?


----------



## pjang23

Bartok / Allegri / Bruckner

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 3
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
*Chopin: Etudes - 28*
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## science

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ('Italian')
85. Berg: Violin Concerto
86. Tallis: Spem in Alium
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
88. Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
89. Ravel: String Quartet
90. Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
92. Schubert: Impromptus
93. Grieg: Piano Concerto
94. Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1
95. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
96. Chopin: Etudes

And the new board:

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 3
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## science

Art Rock said:


> Can I get some support for Respighi's Pini di Roma (Pine trees of Rome)?


Personally, I can't do it yet.


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Dvorak Cello Concerto / Bruch / Bartok

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 3
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## tdc

corrected board: (Pieck didn't add two points to Bartok on his last vote)

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 3
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 16
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Bartok / Monteverdi / Bruckner

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 3
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 9
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## tdc

I like the Bruckner, but I don't think he deserves two spots on the list before Monteverdi's Vespers is in, or before Bartok or Stravinsky have two works in. Just my opinion.


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> Can I get some support for Respighi's Pini di Roma (Pine trees of Rome)?


This is a work I like, but I'd suggest waiting a little while longer before nominating it. (Perhaps after Alwyn and Rodrigo are in).


----------



## wingracer

After tdc

Debussy / Dvorak / Allegri

Allegri: Miserere - 17
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 3
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 18
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Debussy: Preludes - 17
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 9
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Pieck

Bartok Bruch Turandot

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 3
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 9
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 9


----------



## Trout

Bruch / Beethoven / Tchaikovsky

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 3
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 9
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 8


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Trout;

DVORAK / Stravinsky / Bartok

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 3
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 19
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 9
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 8

Glad for the Dvorak addition.


----------



## Webernite

Bruckner \ Bach \ Bruch

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 19
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 22
Debussy: Preludes - 15
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 9
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 8


----------



## Trout

updated board (including wingracer's vote):

Allegri: Miserere - 17
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 19
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 22
Debussy: Preludes - 17
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 9
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 8


----------



## pjang23

Bartok / Allegri / Turandot

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 22
Debussy: Preludes - 17
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 9
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Dvorak / Bruch / Bartok 

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 22
Debussy: Preludes - 17
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 9
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 8


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Debussy: Preludes - 16
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 9
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 8

Bruch / Debussy / Bruckner


----------



## Air

After science:

Debussy / Monteverdi / Bruch

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Debussy: Preludes - 18
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 10
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 8


----------



## tdc

After Air


Bartok / Monteverdi / Bruch


Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Debussy: Preludes - 18
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 11
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 16
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 8


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc

Puccini / Monteverdi / Alwyn


Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 3
Bach: St John Passion - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Debussy: Preludes - 18
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 12
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 8


----------



## Art Rock

After hespdelk

Bruch / Alwyn / Tchiakovsky

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Debussy: Preludes - 18
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 12
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 7


----------



## Pieck

Bruch Allegri Bruckner

Allegri: Miserere - 19
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 11
*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 29*
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Debussy: Preludes - 18
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 12
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 7

New List:
Allegri: Miserere - 19
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Debussy: Preludes - 18
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 12
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 7

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57.


----------



## science

57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ('Italian')
85. Berg: Violin Concerto
86. Tallis: Spem in Alium
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
88. Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
89. Ravel: String Quartet
90. Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
92. Schubert: Impromptus
93. Grieg: Piano Concerto
94. Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1
95. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
96. Chopin: Etudes
97. Bruch: Violin Concerto #1


----------



## Webernite

You didn't add Bruch.

Bruckner \ Bach \ Rodrigo

Allegri: Miserere - 19
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 5
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 22
Debussy: Preludes - 18
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 12
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 7


----------



## wingracer

After Webernite

Debussy / Dvorak / Allegri

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 5
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 22
Debussy: Preludes - 20
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 12
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Wingracer:

Dvorak / Beethoven / Bartok

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 5
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 22
Debussy: Preludes - 20
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 10
Monteverdi: Vespers - 12
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 7


----------



## hespdelk

Puccini: Turandot / Bruckner / Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 23
Debussy: Preludes - 20
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 10
Monteverdi: Vespers - 12
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 7


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn / Bruckner / Beethoven


Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: St John Passion - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 24
Debussy: Preludes - 20
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 10
Monteverdi: Vespers - 12
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 7


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Stravinsky / Tchaikovsky

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: St John Passion - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 24
Debussy: Preludes - 20
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 10
Monteverdi: Vespers - 12
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 14
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6


----------



## pjang23

Monteverdi / Tchaikovsky / Stravinsky

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: St John Passion - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 24
Debussy: Preludes - 20
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 10
Monteverdi: Vespers - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 7


----------



## science

Webernite said:


> You didn't add Bruch.


Good point!


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Tchaik PC / Debussy / Tchaik PT

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: St John Passion - 4
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 24
Debussy: Preludes - 21
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 10
Monteverdi: Vespers - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6

There is simply nothing to vote against on this list!


----------



## tdc

After science

Bartok / Bach / Bruckner

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: St John Passion - 5
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 23
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 23
Debussy: Preludes - 21
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 10
Monteverdi: Vespers - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6


----------



## kv466

what's all the fighting, boy and girls? i thought the point of all this was to generate a list that could be helpful to people...think about this exercise more like a survey from the family fued...sure, the dumbest and funniest answers are given by people who say what they like when the point of the question is to say what 100 common people might like...if you're making a list of 'recommendations', recommend somthing that might help someone eventually get to the point you're at...baby steps...


----------



## Pieck

Bartok Dvorak Puccini

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: St John Passion - 5
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 25
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 23
Debussy: Preludes - 21
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 14
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6


----------



## Webernite

Bruckner \ Bach \ Rodrigo

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: St John Passion - 6
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 25
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 21
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6


----------



## pjang23

Puccini Boheme / Tchai PT / Tchai PC1

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: St John Passion - 6
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 25
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 21
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 12
Monteverdi: Vespers - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 7

Any love for the Tchaikovsky Piano Trio? It is my favorite work of his, but I would only commit to enshrine it with enough support.


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Dvorak / Beethoven / Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: St John Passion - 6
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 25
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 21
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 14
Monteverdi: Vespers - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6


----------



## Trout

Stravinsky / Beethoven / Debussy

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: St John Passion - 6
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 25
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 20
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 14
Monteverdi: Vespers - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Bartok / Bach / Beethoven

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: St John Passion - 7
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 27
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 20
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 14
Monteverdi: Vespers - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6


----------



## science

after tdc:


Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: St John Passion - 7
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 28
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 24
Debussy: Preludes - 20
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 14
Monteverdi: Vespers - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6

Tchaik PC / Bartok / Bruckner


----------



## wingracer

After science

Debussy / Dvorak / Turandot


Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: St John Passion - 7
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 28
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 24
Debussy: Preludes - 22
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 15
Monteverdi: Vespers - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6


----------



## hespdelk

After wingracer

Puccini: Turandot / Bruckner / Alwyn


Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
Bach: St John Passion - 7
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 28
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 22
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 15
Monteverdi: Vespers - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6


----------



## Air

After hespdelk:

Debussy / Monteverdi / Beethoven

Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
Bach: St John Passion - 7
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 28
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 24
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 15
Monteverdi: Vespers - 15
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6


----------



## Art Rock

After Air

Alwyn / Dvorak / Puccini T



Allegri: Miserere - 18
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 7
Bach: St John Passion - 7
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 28
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 24
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 16
Monteverdi: Vespers - 15
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6


----------



## science

mcamacho said:


> what's all the fighting, boy and girls? i thought the point of all this was to generate a list that could be helpful to people...think about this exercise more like a survey from the family fued...sure, the dumbest and funniest answers are given by people who say what they like when the point of the question is to say what 100 common people might like...if you're making a list of 'recommendations', recommend somthing that might help someone eventually get to the point you're at...baby steps...


You could vote.


----------



## Pieck

Bartok Allegri Bruckner

Allegri: Miserere - 19
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 7
Bach: St John Passion - 7
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 30
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 24
Debussy: Preludes - 24
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 16
Monteverdi: Vespers - 15
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6 

I want the PT in but there seems to be a lot of resistance and no support.


----------



## pjang23

Allegri / Bartok / Tchai PC

Allegri: Miserere - 21
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 7
Bach: St John Passion - 7
*Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 31*
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 24
Debussy: Preludes - 24
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 16
Monteverdi: Vespers - 15
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6


----------



## Trout

Updated List:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ('Italian')
85. Berg: Violin Concerto
86. Tallis: Spem in Alium
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
88. Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
89. Ravel: String Quartet
90. Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
92. Schubert: Impromptus
93. Grieg: Piano Concerto
94. Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1
95. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
96. Chopin: Etudes
97. Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
98. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra

Here's the new board with my vote:
Stravinsky / Beethoven / Alwyn

Allegri: Miserere - 21
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: St John Passion - 7
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 24
Debussy: Preludes - 24
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 16
Monteverdi: Vespers - 15
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 6


----------



## Art Rock

After Trout (corrected)

Alwyn / Bruckner / Tchaikovsky PT


Allegri: Miserere - 21
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: St John Passion - 7
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - 31
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 24
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 16
Monteverdi: Vespers - 15
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 5


----------



## Art Rock

Double post - I will correct.


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Dvorak / Beethoven / Tchaikovsky PT

Allegri: Miserere - 21
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: St John Passion - 7
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 24
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 18
Monteverdi: Vespers - 15
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Tchaik PC / Debussy / Bruckner

Allegri: Miserere - 21
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: St John Passion - 7
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 24
Debussy: Preludes - 25
 Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 18
Monteverdi: Vespers - 15
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## tdc

After science

Allegri / Debussy / Bruckner

Allegri: Miserere - 23
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: St John Passion - 7
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 23
Debussy: Preludes - 26
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 18
Monteverdi: Vespers - 15
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Debussy / Monteverdi / Beethoven

Allegri: Miserere - 23
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: St John Passion - 7
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 23
Debussy: Preludes - 28
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 18
Monteverdi: Vespers - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## Webernite

Bruckner \ Bach \ Allegri

Allegri: Miserere - 22
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 28
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 18
Monteverdi: Vespers - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## pjang23

Allegri Debussy Tchai PC

Allegri: Miserere - 24
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 29
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 18
Monteverdi: Vespers - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Dvorak / Beethoven / Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio

Allegri: Miserere - 24
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 29
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 20
Monteverdi: Vespers - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Pieck

Allegri Dvorak Turandot

Allegri: Miserere - 26
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 29
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 21
Monteverdi: Vespers - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Debussy / Tchai PC / Turandot

Allegri: Miserere - 26
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 31
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 21
Monteverdi: Vespers - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Trout

Stravinsky / Beethoven / Allegri

Allegri: Miserere - 25
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Debussy: Preludes - 31
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 21
Monteverdi: Vespers - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 17
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## hespdelk

Puccini: Turandot / Bruckner/ Bach

Allegri: Miserere - 25
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: St John Passion - 7
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 26
Debussy: Preludes - 31
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 21
Monteverdi: Vespers - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Art Rock

After hespdelk

Alwyn / Debussy / Bruckner

Allegri: Miserere - 25
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: St John Passion - 7
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
*Debussy: Preludes - 32*
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 21
Monteverdi: Vespers - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Art Rock

Updated List:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ('Italian')
85. Berg: Violin Concerto
86. Tallis: Spem in Alium
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
88. Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
89. Ravel: String Quartet
90. Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
92. Schubert: Impromptus
93. Grieg: Piano Concerto
94. Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1
95. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
96. Chopin: Etudes
97. Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
98. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
99. Debussy: Preludes

New board after my vote


Allegri: Miserere - 25
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: St John Passion - 7
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 21
Monteverdi: Vespers - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## pjang23

It's the battle for Top 100!


----------



## Webernite

Bruckner \ Bach \ Allegri

Allegri: Miserere - 24
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 21
Monteverdi: Vespers - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## hespdelk

Puccini: Turandot \ Bruckner \ Stravinsky

Allegri: Miserere - 24
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 21
Monteverdi: Vespers - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 18
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Pieck

Allegri Dvorak Bruckner

Allegri: Miserere - 26
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 26
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 22
Monteverdi: Vespers - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## Art Rock

After Pieck

Bruckner / Alwyn / Allegri


Allegri: Miserere - 25
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 22
Monteverdi: Vespers - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Tchai PC / Allegri / Bruckner

Allegri: Miserere - 26
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 22
Monteverdi: Vespers - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Dvorak / Beethoven / Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio

Allegri: Miserere - 26
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 24
Monteverdi: Vespers - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Trout

Stravinsky / Beethoven / Bruckner

Allegri: Miserere - 26
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 26
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 24
Monteverdi: Vespers - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Monteverdi / Allegri / Bruckner

Allegri: Miserere - 27
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 24
Monteverdi: Vespers - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Wagner: Parsifal / R.Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie / Beethoven: Violin Concerto

Allegri: Miserere - 27
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 24
Monteverdi: Vespers - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 1
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Wagner: Parsifal - 2



What should we nominate as our next Schumann work? I have the following in mind: Kreisleriana, Piano Quintet & Quartet, Liederkreis (op. 39), Frauenliebe und -leben, Davidbundlertanze & a handful of other solo piano works (Carnaval, Papillons, Fantasiestucke, Symphonic Etudes, Noveletten, one of the three Sonatas). And then the following not now but maybe later: Symphony #3 & 4, Cello Concerto, Faust Scenes, Das Paradies und die Peri, and the op. 74 Liederspiel.


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> What should we nominate as our next Schumann work? I have the following in mind: Kreisleriana, Piano Quintet & Quartet, Liederkreis (op. 39), Frauenliebe und -leben, Davidbundlertanze & a handful of other solo piano works (Carnaval, Papillons, Fantasiestucke, Symphonic Etudes, Noveletten, one of the three Sonatas).


I am pretty sure I would support all of those, though a few of them I haven't yet heard. (But I think Schumann needs another work on the list soon).

I will check out whichever work you decide to nominate, and pretty much trust your decision as the 'go to' Schumann person on this forum. From the pieces I've heard on that list I think the solo piano stuff, the piano quartet and quintet, and cello concerto would all be solid choices.


----------



## mmsbls

Air said:


> What should be nominated as our next Schumann work? I have the following in mind:
> 
> Kreisleriana
> Piano Quintet & Quartet
> Liederkreis, op. 39
> Frauenliebe und -leben
> Davidbundlertanze & other solo piano (Carnaval, Papillons, Fantasiestucke, Symphonic Etudes, Noveletten)
> Faust Scenes
> Symphony #4
> Cello Concerto


I would eagerly support the Piano Quintet or Symphony #4. I think I'd want to get Strauss's Eine Alpensinfonie in before another Schumann, and my first priority now is to get Dvorak's Cello concerto in.


----------



## Air

Thanks for the replies, tdc and mmsbls. I think our best bet is the Piano Quintet then, since a couple people have mentioned it already and desired to support it. I suggest we nominate it only after Eine Alpensinfonie is doing well though (not necessarily in), and I hope I can garner a lot of support for that as well (my favorite tone poem!). I also hope that Wagner can get his third work in sometime soon, though I'm less familiar with Parsifal than I am with Tristan and most parts of Der Ring. Maybe the bigger Wagner nuts on this forum can be the ones to take that work far.


----------



## pjang23

Allegri / Boheme / Tchai PC

Allegri: Miserere - 29
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 24
Monteverdi: Vespers - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 1
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Allegri: Miserere - 30
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 24
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 24
Monteverdi: Vespers - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 1
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Wagner: Parsifal - 2

Tchai PC / Allegri / Bruckner


----------



## tdc

After science

Strauss / Allegri / Beethoven

*Allegri: Miserere - 31*
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 24
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 24
Monteverdi: Vespers - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 3
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## tdc

Updated List:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ('Italian')
85. Berg: Violin Concerto
86. Tallis: Spem in Alium
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
88. Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
89. Ravel: String Quartet
90. Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
92. Schubert: Impromptus
93. Grieg: Piano Concerto
94. Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1
95. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
96. Chopin: Etudes
97. Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
98. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
99. Debussy: Preludes
100. Allegri: Miserere


Updated Voting Board:


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 24
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 24
Monteverdi: Vespers - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 3
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## Webernite

Bruckner \ Bach \ Dvorak

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 26
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 3
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## tdc

A top 100 woo - hoo!


----------



## Air

Woohoo!

After Webernite:

R. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie / Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 / Beethoven: Violin Concerto

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 23
Monteverdi: Vespers - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 5
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Dvorak / Strauss / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 26
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 25
Monteverdi: Vespers - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 6
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 2
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## Art Rock

After mmsbls

Alwyn / Dvorak / Tchaikovky PT

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 26
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 26
Monteverdi: Vespers - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 6
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 1
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## hespdelk

After Art Rock

Puccini: Turandot / Bruckner / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 26
Monteverdi: Vespers - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 6
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 1
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## science

Here are the stats on our top 100:

Broken down by composer: 
10 – Beethoven
9 – Bach 
8 – Mozart
7 – Brahms, Schubert 
6 –
5 –
4 – Mahler, Chopin 
3 - Schumann, Debussy, Ravel 
2 - Wagner, Tchaikovsky, Shostakovich, Haydn, Prokofiev, Handel, Verdi, Bartók, Mendelssohn 
1 - Bruckner, Stravinsky, Dvorak, Strauss, Scarlatti, Faure, Britten, Vivaldi, Berlioz, Rachmaninoff, Mussorgsky, Rimsky-Korsakov, Gorecki, Elgar, Borodin, Saint-Saens, Liszt, Berg, Tallis, Sibelius, Messiaen, Grieg, Bruch, Allegri 


Broken down by period: 
Pre-Baoque: 2
Baroque: 13
Classical: 20
Romantic: 41
Modern: 24


Broken down by nationality: 
Austrian/German: 60
Russian: 11
French: 10
Italian: 5
Polish: 5
British: 3
Hungarian: 3
Czech: 1
Finnish: 1 
Norwegian: 1


----------



## Pieck

Dvorak Tchai PC Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 26
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 28
Monteverdi: Vespers - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 6
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 1
Wagner: Parsifal - 2 

I think we're ready... it's time for our next Brahms


----------



## Air

Pieck said:


> I think we're ready... it's time for our next Brahms




Hehe, the way you put it makes it sound like there's a whole Grand Army out there ready to unleash a deadly cannon into our midst! 

But if you do so, may I suggest the Violin Concerto. Because it's a work I simply can't vote against (and may even be spurred to vote for!)


----------



## Pieck

Well any instrumental work by Brahms works for me, but I rather see another chamber piece by him, and if not maybe the 3rd symphony, and if not maybe double concerto (but from the string concerti thread I know it doesnt have a chance)
I want to see if there are other suggestions


----------



## science

I'd favor piano concerto #1 over the violin concerto, but really it's only a matter of time until we do both; and I'd favor both over any chamber work, but among the chamber works, perhaps piano quartet #1 would be my choice.

We might also push a work by Mozart to try to forestall some objections against another work by Brahms. I'd be up for piano concerto #1 or #21, violin concerto #5 or the Sinfonia Concertante, or the "Great" mass, or the "dissonance" quartet.

It's hard for me to promise any votes in the near future, because I feel a bit guilty about having neglected Tchai's PC #1 for so long. Our anti-populist bias has gone too far! And we don't have enough operas on our list, IMHO, so I want to push Boheme (once it's in, I think Turandot will face less opposition) and then Carmen.

About the only thing that could tempt me away from those is Brahms PC #1, which I'd give all my +2 votes to right away. Come to think of it, I might start that with my next vote.


----------



## Art Rock

For Brahms, I would support any of the following:
Remaining symphonies
Clarinet Sonata 1
String Quintet 1
Cello Sonata 1
Horn trio
Piano Quartet 2
String sextet 1
Violin Sonata 1
Violin concerto


----------



## pjang23

Boheme / Dvorak / Tchai PC

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 26
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 29
Monteverdi: Vespers - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 6
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 1
Wagner: Parsifal - 2

For Brahms, I would say the *Violin Concerto* hands down, as it is a very prominent work in its genre.

After the VC, I would support
Clarinet Sonatas Op.120 (The two definitely should be nominated together)
Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119
Piano Concerto No.1
Symphony No.3

Maybe the three violin sonatas or the three piano quartets should also be considered as a group. It doesn't seem too big (compared to, say, nominating Beethoven's String Quartets), and I think they hold more weight as nominations that way.

I also want to help Schumann out, and will give my support for Piano Quintet/Quartet, Frauenliebe und leben, and Carnaval. If we do another Mozart piano concerto, I would support No.23 the most.

Other Ideas:
Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Beethoven: SQ13+Grosse Fuge, Op.101, Op.109, or Symphony No.7
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Symphony No.101 or 94
Mahler: Rückert Lieder, Symphony No.5
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mozart: Piano Concerto No.23, Great Mass in C, Magic Flute
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky?, Piano Concerto No.3
Puccini: Madama Butterfly (I'd favor this after Boheme)
Rachmaninoff: The Bells? Preludes? Paganini Variations?
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, Trout Quintet, Wanderer Fantasy
Shostakovich: A symphony?
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
R Strauss: Death and Transfiguration
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet
Verdi: Requiem


----------



## Pieck

Art Rock said:


> For Brahms, I would support any of the following:
> Remaining symphonies
> *Clarinet Sonata 1*
> String Quintet 1
> *Cello Sonata 1*
> Horn trio
> Piano Quartet 2
> String sextet 1
> Violin Sonata 1
> Violin concerto


I'd get them first. Maybe we could join the two clarinet sonatas together as they were nominated before


----------



## Webernite

Brahms Violin Concerto \ Bruckner \ Dvorak

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Violin Concerto -2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 28
Monteverdi: Vespers - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 6
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 1
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## science

Good news! The admin Krummhorn has posted our first 100 recommendations into the 2nd post of the thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/12537-classical-music-project.html#post146677

Starting with #101 we'll have to keep track of our choices again as we have been, but we won't have to past the entire list every time now!


----------



## science

after Webernite:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Violin Concerto -2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 28
Monteverdi: Vespers - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 6
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 1
Wagner: Parsifal - 2

Tchai PC / Boheme / Turandot


----------



## hespdelk

Puccini: Turandot \ Bruckner \ Dvorak

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Violin Concerto -2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 27
Monteverdi: Vespers - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 6
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 1
Wagner: Parsifal - 2 



Nothing against Dvorak at all.. but we have another little bottleneck.. :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

After hespdelk

Alwyn / Bruckner / Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Violin Concerto -2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 29
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 27
Monteverdi: Vespers - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 6
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 1
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Dvorak / Strauss / Bruckner 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Violin Concerto -2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 29
Monteverdi: Vespers - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 7
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 1
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## Art Rock

This to-and-fro adding and substracting points for Bruckner and Dvorak is getting ridiculous. I am fine with choosing any of the two to go first (I love them both). Can the Dvorak pushers agree not to penalize Burckner and vice versa? If we let the current front runner go first (Dvorak) and then push for Bruckner without opposition, both should be in quickly.


----------



## mmsbls

Here are my thoughts for future nominations. I've bolded ones I strongly would support (although of course I'd have to prioritize).

_Based on the stature of the work_:

*Mozart: Piano Concerto 21, 23, Mass in C, Sinfonia Concertante *(I would probably support almost any Mozart work, but the ones above I think are most deserving).

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3

*Schumann: Piano Quintet*

_Based on Composers lack of works selected_:

Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto No. 1 / Piano Concerto No. 2 (1 work)

Franck: Symphonic Variations (0 works)

*Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis* (0 works)

Smetana: Ma Vlast (0 works)

_Based on both lack of works and stature of work_:

*Mendelssohn: Octet* (2 works)

*Sibelius: Violin Concerto* (1 work)


----------



## Art Rock

Good choices on Smetana and Sibelius. For Franck, I'd rather see the symphony or le chasseur maudit. For Mendelssohn, the Scottish symphony. Vaughan Williams definitely deserves a place soon, but I'd rather pick the 5th symphony.


----------



## tdc

I'm finding the many lists of potential nominations posted by different people very helpful. I must say I agree with a lot of the choices that are being suggested. Good stuff. 

For the record I'm glad the Brahms VC is on the board, its a work I very much enjoy.


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Monteverdi / Stravinsky / Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Violin Concerto -2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 29
Monteverdi: Vespers - 20
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 7
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 1
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## Trout

Vaughan Williams / Stravinsky / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Violin Concerto -2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 29
Monteverdi: Vespers - 20
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 7
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 1
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## science

One of the main things that these suggestions are showing is that there is so much more good stuff to put on our list! 

I've been staying semi-nuetral in the Dvorak/Bruckner fight, but if it continues until my next vote, I'll weigh in for Dvorak.


----------



## Trout

Some works I had in mind from a wide variety of genres:

Bach - Cello Suites
Bach - Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
Bach - Toccata and Fugue in D minor (yes, overplayed, but one of my favorites)
Bach - Violin Partita No. 2
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 23 ('Appassionata')
Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 7 ('Archduke')
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 13 and Große Fuge
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15
Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
Beethoven - Triple Concerto
Bizet - Carmen
Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1
Brahms - Symphony No. 3
Bruckner - Symphony No. 4 ('Romantic')
Bruckner - Symphony No. 7
Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1
Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2
Copland - Appalachian Spring
Dvořák - String Quartet No. 12 ('American')
Dvořák - Symphony No. 8
Elgar - Enigma Variations
Handel - Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel - Water Music
Haydn - Symphony No. 94 ('Surprise')
Haydn - The Creation (we need more Haydn!)
Haydn - Trumpet Concerto
Holst - The Planets
Liszt - Les Préludes
Mahler - Symphony No. 1 ('Titan')
Mahler - Symphony No. 4
Mahler - Symphony No. 5
Mendelssohn - Hebrides Overture
Mendelssohn - String Octet
Mozart - Clarinet Quintet
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24
Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
Mozart - The Magic Flute
Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3
Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
Rossini - The Barber of Seville
Schubert - Piano Quintet ('The Trout')
Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht
Schumann - Carnaval
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
Sibelius - Finlandia
Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
Sibelius - Violin Concerto
Smetana - Má Vlast
Strauss, Richard - Der Rosenkavalier
Stravinsky - Petrushka
Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker / Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 4
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 5
Verdi - Aida
Verdi - Requiem
Verdi - Rigoletto
Wagner - Die Meistersinger


:tiphat:


----------



## pjang23

Haydn: The Creation / Brahms / Tchai PC

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 29
Haydn: The Creation - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 20
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 7
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 1
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Wagner: Parsifal - 2

A few typos: 


science said:


> 60. *Hadyn*: String Quartet op. 76 #3 in C, "Emperor"
> 
> 92. Schubert: Impromptus, *opp*. 90 and 142


----------



## mmsbls

Art Rock said:


> This to-and-fro adding and substracting points for Bruckner and Dvorak is getting ridiculous. I am fine with choosing any of the two to go first (I love them both). Can the Dvorak pushers agree not to penalize Burckner and vice versa? If we let the current front runner go first (Dvorak) and then push for Bruckner without opposition, both should be in quickly.


I agree. I will stop subtracting from Bruckner. I'm not sure why I ever started doing that.


----------



## Pieck

Dvorak Brahms (just because I have nothing else I want strongly to get in) Wagner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 31
Haydn: The Creation - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 20
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 7
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 1
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Wagner: Parsifal - 1

I dont know what the reason but no one speaks of *Mozart's serenade for winds in C minor*. It's really beautiful and sophisticated work. It is either not loved or not well known, but it is undoubtedly under rated (and I'm not Mozart's biggest fan).
does someone want it?


----------



## tdc

Pieck said:


> I dont know what the reason but no one speaks of *Mozart's serenade for winds in C minor*. It's really beautiful and sophisticated work. It is either not loved or not well known, but it is undoubtly under rated (and I'm not Mozart's biggest fan).
> does someone want it?


I think its just because Mozart has soooo many great works, that it will take a while to get around mentioning all of them. You are absolutely right though that serenade for winds in c minor is very good. For me another personal favorite is symphony no. 38 and no one has mentioned that one yet either. However I think the next Mozart work nominated should probably be the piano concerto no. 23 because it will get a lot of support. (For the record though I would personally also support the Serenade for winds in c minor too.)


----------



## Air

Strauss / Monteverdi / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 31
Haydn: The Creation - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 9
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio - 1
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Wagner: Parsifal - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Dvorak / Strauss / Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 33
Haydn: The Creation - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 13
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 10
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Wagner: Parsifal - 1


----------



## Webernite

Wagner \ Brahms \ Rodrigo

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 33
Haydn: The Creation - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 10
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Wagner: Parsifal - 3


----------



## tdc

After Webernite

Dvorak / Bach / Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
*Dvorak: Cello Concerto - 35*
Haydn: The Creation - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 10
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2
Wagner: Parsifal - 3


----------



## Trout

Stravinsky / Vaughan Williams / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Haydn: The Creation - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 10
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 3
Wagner: Parsifal - 3


----------



## tdc

Updated List: (for the top 100 see post #2 in this thread ) 

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto 


Updated Board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Haydn: The Creation - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 10
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 3
Wagner: Parsifal - 3


----------



## Trout

Updated list:
101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto


New board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Haydn: The Creation - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 10
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 3
Wagner: Parsifal - 3


----------



## tdc

Double Post - Trout you can adjust your votes!

I already posted the list and since the top 100 is a sticky we can start our list from #101


----------



## Trout

tdc said:


> Double Post - Trout you can adjust your votes!
> 
> I already posted the list and since the top 100 is a sticky we can start our list from #101


Already done 

And where is the sticky thread? Is it in a different section of TC?


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> Already done
> 
> And where is the sticky thread? Is it in a different section of TC?


The top 100 has been placed in the second post of this thread - if I could just get you to edit your post where you posted the 101 selections, as I already posted the Dvorak selection before you in the list, this way we can get people used to using the new format of starting with #101?


----------



## science

after trout:

Brahms PC1 / Tchai PC1 / Strauss

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Haydn: The Creation - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 9
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 3
Wagner: Parsifal - 3


----------



## pjang23

Haydn / Brahms VC / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Haydn: The Creation - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 9
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 3
Wagner: Parsifal - 3


----------



## tdc

corrected board:


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Haydn: The Creation - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 9
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 3
Wagner: Parsifal - 3


----------



## Art Rock

After tdc's corrected board:

Brahms VC / Bruckner / Haydn 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Haydn: The Creation - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 9
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 3
Wagner: Parsifal - 3


----------



## science

tdc, you just kept getting skipped, didn't you?


----------



## tdc

science said:


> tdc, you just kept getting skipped, didn't you?


Ha! Yes, good eyes. :lol:


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

R. Strauss / Monteverdi / Brahms PC #1

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Haydn: The Creation - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 11
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 3
Wagner: Parsifal - 3


----------



## Pieck

Brahms PC Brahms VC Wagner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Haydn: The Creation - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 11
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 3
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Brahms PC / Tchai PC / Strauss

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Haydn: The Creation - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 10
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 3
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## Trout

Stravinsky / Vaughan Williams / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Haydn: The Creation - 3
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 10
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 27
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 4
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## haydnfan

Haydn/Brahms PC/Strauss

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Haydn: The Creation - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 9
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 27
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 4
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After haydnfan:

Strauss / Vaughan Williams / Monteverdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Haydn: The Creation - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 11
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 27
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 5
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## Art Rock

After mmsbls

Bruckner / Brahms VC / Wagner


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 29
Haydn: The Creation - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 11
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 27
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 5
Wagner: Parsifal - 1


----------



## Webernite

Wagner \ Bruckner \ Stravinsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 30
Haydn: The Creation - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 11
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 5
Wagner: Parsifal - 3


----------



## tdc

After Webernite

Strauss / Monteverdi / Brahms PC

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 30
Haydn: The Creation - 5
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 5
Wagner: Parsifal - 3


----------



## pjang23

Brahms VC / Haydn / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 30
Haydn: The Creation - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 5
Wagner: Parsifal - 3


----------



## Pieck

Brahms PC VC Wagner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 30
Haydn: The Creation - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 13
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 5
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## Air

Strauss / Monteverdi / Brahms PC #1

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 30
Haydn: The Creation - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 15
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 5
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Strauss / Vaughan Williams / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 30
Haydn: The Creation - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 17
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 6
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Brahms PC / Tchai / Strauss

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 30
Haydn: The Creation - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 6
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## science

To the people voting against Tchaikovksy's Piano Concerto #1 - How low do you think it should be on the list?


----------



## Trout

Stravinsky / Vaughan Williams / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 10
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 29
Haydn: The Creation - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 7
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Stravinsky / Bach / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 11
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Haydn: The Creation - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 7
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## pjang23

Haydn / Brahms VC / Tchaikovsky (Rooting for at least Mozart 23, Prokofiev 3, and Ravel in G for next piano concerti)

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 11
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Haydn: The Creation - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 7
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Alwyn / Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: St John Passion - 11
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Haydn: The Creation - 8
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 7
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## science

Mahler 4 is a good addition.


----------



## Pieck

Brahms PC VC Wagner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: St John Passion - 11
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Haydn: The Creation - 8
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 7
Wagner: Parsifal - 1


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Brahms PC / Boheme / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: St John Passion - 11
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Haydn: The Creation - 8
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 7
Wagner: Parsifal - 1


----------



## Webernite

Bruckner \ Bach \ Stravinsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: St John Passion - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 29
Haydn: The Creation - 8
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 7
Wagner: Parsifal - 1


----------



## Trout

Stravinsky / Vaughan Williams / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: St John Passion - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Haydn: The Creation - 8
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 2
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 31
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 8
Wagner: Parsifal - 1


----------



## Art Rock

After Trout

Mahler / Alwyn / Brahms PC1


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: St John Passion - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Haydn: The Creation - 8
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 31
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 8
Wagner: Parsifal - 1


----------



## pjang23

Haydn / Boheme / Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: St John Passion - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Haydn: The Creation - 10
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 31
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 8
Wagner: Parsifal - 1


----------



## Pieck

Brahms PC VC Wagner (Kaboom!)

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: St John Passion - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Haydn: The Creation - 10
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 16
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 31
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Pieck:

Strauss / Vaughan Williams / Rodrigo

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: St John Passion - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Haydn: The Creation - 10
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 11
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 18
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 31
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 9


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 / Stravinsky / Brahms PC

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: St John Passion - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Haydn: The Creation - 10
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 2
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 11
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 18
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 32
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 9


----------



## science

after tdc

Brahms PC / Tchaikovsky / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: St John Passion - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Haydn: The Creation - 10
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 2
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 11
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 18
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 32
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 9


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After science

Stravo / Vaughan-Williams / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: St John Passion - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 26
Haydn: The Creation - 10
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 2
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 11
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 18
Stravinsky: The Firebird - 34
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 10

The Vaughan-Williams is a great addition!


----------



## mmsbls

tdc said:


> After mmsbls
> 
> Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 / Stravinsky / Brahms PC


Ahh! I've wanted to get Strauss and Vaughan Williams in, but people are making my decisions very difficult. The addition of Brahms VC and the Mozart PC (two of my favorite works) will test my resolve.


----------



## Trout

I think Stravinsky is in.

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird


----------



## Trout

Vaughan Williams / Tchaikovsky / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: St John Passion - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 26
Haydn: The Creation - 10
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 2
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 11
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 18
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 12


----------



## pjang23

Mozart / Haydn / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: St John Passion - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 26
Haydn: The Creation - 11
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 4
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 11
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 18
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 12


----------



## Webernite

Double post


----------



## Webernite

Bruckner \ Bach \ Monteverdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: St John Passion - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Haydn: The Creation - 11
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 4
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 11
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 18
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 12


----------



## Pieck

Brahms PC VC Boheme

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: St John Passion - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Haydn: The Creation - 11
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 4
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 11
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 18
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 12


----------



## Air

Strauss / *Bruckner* / Brahms PC #1

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: St John Passion - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 17
*Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 29*
Haydn: The Creation - 11
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 4
*Monteverdi: Vespers - 22*
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 4
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 11
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 12

Updated List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8


----------



## hespdelk

Puccini: Turandot / Bruckner: Symphony N.5 / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 29
Haydn: The Creation - 11
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 4
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 11
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk

Strauss / Vaughan Williams / Rodrigo

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 29
Haydn: The Creation - 11
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 4
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 13


----------



## Trout

Bruckner is removed.
Current board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 11
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 4
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 4
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 13


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Brahms VC / Haydn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 10
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 4
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 13


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Boheme / Brahms PC / Strauss 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 10
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 4
Puccini: Boheme - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 13


----------



## Pieck

Brahms PC VC Boheme

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 10
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 4
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 13


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Bach \ Rodrigo

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 13
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 10
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 4
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 9
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 13


----------



## Trout

Vaughan Williams / Beethoven / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 10
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 4
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 9
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Strauss / Vaughan Williams / Rodrigo

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 10
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 4
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 16


----------



## Art Rock

After mmsbls

Mahler / Alwyn / Brahms PC


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 17
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 10
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 4
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 16


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Art Rock

Vaughan Williams / Tchaikovsky / Mahler


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 17
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 10
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 4
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 18

Thank you for the Mahler on the board.


----------



## pjang23

Haydn / Mozart / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 17
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 12
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 5
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 18


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Tchaikovsky / Brahms PC / Strauss

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 12
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 5
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 18


----------



## tdc

After science

Monteverdi / Mozart / Brahms PC

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 17
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 12
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 7
Monteverdi: Vespers - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 6
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 18


----------



## wingracer

After tdc

RVW / Bach / Mahler

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 17
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 12
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 6
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 20


----------



## Pieck

Brahms PC VC Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 14
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 12
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 6
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 20


----------



## Trout

Vaughan Williams / Beethoven / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 12
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 6
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 22


----------



## pjang23

Haydn / Mozart / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 14
Mahler: Symphony 4 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 22


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Strauss / Monteverdi / Brahms PC #1

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 22
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 14
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 24
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Strauss / Vaughan Williams / Rodrigo

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 22
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 14
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 23


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 22
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 14
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 23

Brahms PC / Tchaikovsky / Strauss


----------



## hespdelk

after science:

Monteverdi / Puccini: Turandot / Strauss

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 22
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 14
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 6
Monteverdi: Vespers - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 24
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 23


----------



## Art Rock

After hespdelk

Mahler / Alwyn / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 22
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 14
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 24
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 23


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock 

Monteverdi / Bach / Brahms PC

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 16
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 22
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 14
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 24
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 23


----------



## Pieck

PC VC Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 16
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 21
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 23
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 14
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 8
Monteverdi: Vespers - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 24
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 23


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 16
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 23
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 23
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 14
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 8
* Monteverdi: Vespers - 30
* Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 23

Brahms PC / Monteverdi / Strauss


----------



## science

Updated list of recommendations: 

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers

New board: 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 16
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 23
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 23
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 14
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 19
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 23


----------



## hespdelk

Puccini: Turandot / Bruckner / Brahms PC

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 16
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 23
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 14
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 23


----------



## Art Rock

After hespdelk

Mahler / Brahms VC / Brahms PC1

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 16
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 21
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 14
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 7
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Strauss / Vaughan Williams / Rodrigo

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 16
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 21
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 14
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 7
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 24


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Strauss / Mozart / Brahms PC #1

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 16
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 14
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 27
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 24


----------



## Trout

Vaughan Williams / Beethoven / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 16
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 16
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 14
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 27
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 26


----------



## pjang23

Haydn / Mozart / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 16
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 16
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 16
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 9
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 21
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 27
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 26


----------



## tdc

After pjang23

Strauss / Mozart / Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 16
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 16
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 16
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 10
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 26


----------



## Webernite

Brahms: Violin Concerto \ Bach \ Williams

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 17
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 16
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 16
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 10
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 25


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Webernite

Brahms: Piano Concerto \ V-W \ Mahler

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 17
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 16
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 16
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 10
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 26


----------



## Air

After Huilunsoittaja:

Schumann: Piano Quintet / Strauss / Brahms: PC #1

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 17
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 16
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 21
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 16
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 10
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 2
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 26


----------



## Trout

Strauss / Beethoven / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 17
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 21
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 26
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 16
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 10
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 2
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 32
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 26


----------



## Pieck

B PC VC RVW

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 17
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 23
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 27
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 16
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 10
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 2
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 32
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Pieck:

Strauss / Mozart / Rodrigo

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 17
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 23
*Brahms: Violin Concerto - 27*
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 16
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 11
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 2
*Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - 34*
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 26

Correction on Tallis


----------



## mmsbls

Updated list of recommendations:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie

New board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 17
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 23
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 27
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 16
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 11
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 26


----------



## pjang23

Haydn / Schumann / RVW

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 17
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 23
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 27
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 18
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 11
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 25


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 17
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 25
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 27
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 18
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 11
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 20
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 25

Brahms PC / Tchai PC / Schumann


----------



## hespdelk

after science:

Puccini: Turandot / Vaughn-Williams / Haydn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 17
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 25
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 27
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 17
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 11
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 26


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk

Bach / Mozart / Brahms pc1

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 19
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 27
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 17
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 12
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 26


----------



## Art Rock

After tdc

Mahler / Alwyn / Schumann

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 19
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 27
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 17
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 12
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 26


----------



## Air

The reason I nominated the Piano Quintet is because I thought that it would be the Schumann work that would receive the most support. However, if it's going to continue to be a rocky battle like it's been, I'd actually rather nominate the Kreisleriana or Davidbundlertanze, which I feel are some of the greatest piano works of all time and should be included on the list at some point. The piano quintet does have the advantage of being a chamber work though, and we need another chamber work on the list. I sincerely hope that there will be a little more support if we desire to get this work through.


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Schumann / Mozart / Brahms PC #1

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 19
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 23
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 27
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 17
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 13
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 26


----------



## mmsbls

Air said:


> The reason I nominated the Piano Quintet is because I thought that it would be the Schumann work that would receive the most support. However, if it's going to continue to be a rocky battle like it's been, I'd actually rather nominate the Kreisleriana or Davidbundlertanze, which I feel are some of the greatest piano works of all time and should be included on the list at some point. The piano quintet does have the advantage of being a chamber work though, and we need another chamber work on the list. I sincerely hope that there will be a little more support if we desire to get this work through.


My priorities are 
1) Vaughan Williams 
2) Mozart
3) Schumann Quintet

I expect that Vaughan Williams will be in relatively soon. At that point I will start supporting the Schumann quintet.


----------



## Pieck

Brahms PC VC RVW

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 19
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 25
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 28
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 17
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 13
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 25


----------



## hespdelk

Turandot / Vaughn Williams / Bach

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 18
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 25
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 28
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 17
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 13
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 26


----------



## Webernite

Brahms: Violin Concerto \ Bach \ Williams

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 19
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 25
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 17
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 13
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 25


----------



## wingracer

After Webernite

RVW / Bach / Brahms PC

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 17
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 30
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 17
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 13
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 27


----------



## Trout

Brahms: Violin Concerto / Beethoven / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 18
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 17
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 13
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Vaughan Williams / Mozart / Rodrigo

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 18
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 17
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 29


----------



## Art Rock

After mmsbls

Mahler / Alwyn / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 18
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 17
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 29


----------



## pjang23

Schumann / Haydn / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 18
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 18
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 29


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Brahms PC / Tchai / Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 18
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 32
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 18
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 29


----------



## tdc

After science

Mahler / Bach / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 18
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 32
Haydn: The Creation - 18
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 29


----------



## pjang23

Haydn / Schumann / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 18
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 32
Haydn: The Creation - 20
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 29


----------



## Trout

Vaughan Williams / Beethoven / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 19
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 32
Haydn: The Creation - 20
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 31


----------



## Pieck

Brahms PC VC RVW

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 19
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 33
Haydn: The Creation - 20
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 14
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 30


----------



## tdc

After Pieck

Mozart / Bach / Puccini T

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 19
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 33
Haydn: The Creation - 20
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 30


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After tdc

Brahms PC 1 / Turandot / Mahler

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 19
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 33
Haydn: The Creation - 20
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 16
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After Huilunsoittaja

Vaughan Williams / Mozart / Rodrigo

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 19
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 33
Haydn: The Creation - 20
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 17
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 3
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 32


----------



## hespdelk

Puccini: T / Vaughan Williams / Bach

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 19
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 33
Haydn: The Creation - 20
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 17
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 3
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 33


----------



## Art Rock

After hespdelk

Mahler / Brahms VC / Haydn


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 19
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 34
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 17
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 3
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 33


----------



## Pieck

Brahms PC VC RVW

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 19
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 35
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 17
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 3
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 32


----------



## hespdelk

Puccini: T / Vaughn Williams / Bach

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 19
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 35
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 17
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 3
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 33


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Alwyn / Brahms PC1

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 19
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 35
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 17
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 3
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 33


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Vaughan Williams / Mozart / Rodrigo

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 19
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 35
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 18
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 35


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Tchaikovsky / Mozart / Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 19
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 35
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 19
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 35


----------



## science

I love this competition at the top. Two works going at it, _mano a mano_.


----------



## tdc

After science

Brahms VC / Mozart / Puccini T

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 19
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 37
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 20
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 35


----------



## Pieck

Why arent you voting for Brahms?


----------



## Trout

Vaughan Williams / Beethoven / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 37
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 20
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 37


----------



## pjang23

Mozart / Brahms VC / RVW

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 38
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 36


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After pjang23

Brahms VC / Tchaikovsky PC 1 / Mahler

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 20
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Brahms: Violin Concerto - 40
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 36

Some of these nominations are just climbing higher and higher without being nominated. Some deal has to be made.


----------



## Webernite

Brahms: Violin Concerto \ Bach \ Williams

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
*Brahms: Violin Concerto - 42*
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 35


----------



## pjang23

Double enshrinement in the air. :O


----------



## Webernite

pjang23 said:


> That's a double enshrinement :O


I'm confused.


----------



## Trout

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto


And the board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 31
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 35


----------



## pjang23

Webernite said:


> I'm confused.


I didn't notice Brahms PC1, so I thought the RVW was also in. My mistake.


----------



## Webernite

Oh, OK.


----------



## Pieck

Brahms Tcahi Ralfy

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 21
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 33
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 34


----------



## Pieck

whoops double post


----------



## tdc

After Pieck

VW / Bach / Brahms pc1

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 36


----------



## science

after tdc

Tchai / mozart / Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 20
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 36


----------



## Trout

Vaughan Williams / Beethoven / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
*Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 - 31*
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 10
*Puccini: Turandot - 24*
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
*Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - 38*

Knocked two birds out with one stone.


----------



## Trout

Updated List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1


New board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 12


----------



## hespdelk

Puccini: Turandot / Bruckner Symphony No. 5 / Mozart

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 12 

Edited after update


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Alwyn / Schumann

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 19
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 12


----------



## pjang23

Haydn / Mozart / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 21
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 5
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Schumann / Rodrigo

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 21
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 25
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 1
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 11


----------



## Pieck

*Bartok: Dance Suite* Tchai Rodrigo (Adios amigo)

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Bartok: Dance Suite - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 21
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 25
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 12


----------



## Pieck

*Bartok: Dance Suite* Tchai Rodrigo (Adios amigo)

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Bartok: Dance Suite - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 21
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 25
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 12


----------



## hespdelk

Puccini: Turandot / Bruckner / Mozart

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Bartok: Dance Suite - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 21
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 24
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 12


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Alwyn/ Bartok


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Bartok: Dance Suite - 1
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 21
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 24
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Mozart / Schumann / Bartok

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 21
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 26
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 12


----------



## Pieck

Doesnt Nobody want Bartok Dance Suite?


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Tchaikovsky / Mozart / Turandot 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 21
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 27
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 14


----------



## tdc

After science

Ravel: Piano Concerto in G / Schumann / Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 21
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 27
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 14


----------



## science

Good addition.


----------



## Trout

Bach: Cello Suites / Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Cello Suites - 2
Bach: St John Passion - 22
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 21
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 27
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 14


----------



## Webernite

Bach: Passion \ Haydn \ Puccini: Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Cello Suites - 2
Bach: St John Passion - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 22
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 27
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 14


----------



## Art Rock

Bach - Cello suites will definitely get my support.


----------



## pjang23

Haydn / Mozart / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Cello Suites - 2
Bach: St John Passion - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 24
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 28
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 8
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 13


----------



## Pieck

Tchai Schumann Boheme
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Cello Suites - 2
Bach: St John Passion - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 24
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 28
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 1
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 15


----------



## Pieck

My interenet doesnt run this site very good. (double post)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Pieck

Rachmaninoff / New: Prokofiev Symphony no. 5 / Mahler

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Cello Suites - 2
Bach: St John Passion - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 24
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 - 28
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony # 5 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 15


----------



## Air

After Huilunsoittaja:

Varèse / Schumann / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Cello Suites - 2
Bach: St John Passion - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 24
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 - 28
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 10
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Varèse: Déserts - 2


----------



## tdc

After Air

Ravel / Mozart / Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Cello Suites - 2
Bach: St John Passion - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 24
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 - 29
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 10
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Varèse: Déserts - 2


----------



## Trout

Bach: Cello / Prokofiev / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Cello Suites - 4
Bach: St John Passion - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 24
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 - 29
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 10
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Varèse: Déserts - 2


----------



## Art Rock

After trout

Mahler / Bach CS / Schumann

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Cello Suites - 5
Bach: St John Passion - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 24
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 - 29
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Varèse: Déserts - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Mozart / Schumann / Varèse

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Cello Suites - 5
*Bach: St John Passion - 24*
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
*Haydn: The Creation - 24*
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 22
*Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 - 31*
Puccini: Boheme - 9
*Puccini: Turandot - 24*
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 10
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Varèse: Déserts - 1


----------



## hespdelk

After Art Rock

Puccini Turandot / Bruckner / Haydn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Cello Suites - 5
Bach: St John Passion - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Haydn: The Creation - 23
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 - 29
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 9
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Varèse: Déserts - 2


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Cello Suites - 5
Bach: St John Passion - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Haydn: The Creation - 23
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 10
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Varèse: Déserts - 1 

===============================

Updated list
101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 to the list


----------



## pjang23

Schumann / Haydn / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Cello Suites - 5
Bach: St John Passion - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Haydn: The Creation - 24
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Varèse: Déserts - 1


----------



## Pieck

Tchai Schumann Varese

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Cello Suites - 5
Bach: St John Passion - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Haydn: The Creation - 24
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 13
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 16


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Tchai / Boheme / Schumann 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Cello Suites - 5
Bach: St John Passion - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Haydn: The Creation - 24
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 12
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 18


----------



## Art Rock

Schumann should be at 12, not 14.


----------



## science

Thank you!


----------



## Pieck

Would someone support Debussy's SQ?


----------



## mmsbls

after science:

Schumann / Beethoven / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Cello Suites - 5
Bach: St John Passion - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 24
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 14
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 18


----------



## Trout

Rachmaninoff / Bach: Cello / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Cello Suites - 6
Bach: St John Passion - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 24
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 14
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 18


----------



## science

Pieck said:


> Would someone support Debussy's SQ?


Right now I can't. Maybe after Tchaikvosky PC1 and Boheme are in.


----------



## Art Rock

After Trout

Mahler / Bach CS / Bruckner


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Cello Suites - 7
Bach: St John Passion - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 24
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 24
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 14
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 18


----------



## pjang23

Schumann / Haydn / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Cello Suites - 7
Bach: St John Passion - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 25
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 24
Puccini: Boheme - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 16
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 17


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Cello Suites - 7
Bach: St John Passion - 24
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 25
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 24
Puccini: Boheme - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 16
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 19

Tchai / Boheme / Turandot


----------



## tdc

Pieck said:


> Would someone support Debussy's SQ?


Like science said, once a few things from the current board are in, I could also help support this work.


----------



## tdc

After science

Bach St John / Ravel / Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Cello Suites - 7
Bach: St John Passion - 26
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 25
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 24
Puccini: Boheme - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 16
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 19

If pjang23 and/or art rock will give their two points to Bach's St. John passion until its in I'll give my two points to Haydn and/or Mahler until they are in, I'd like to see all 3 get in.


----------



## Webernite

Bach: St John Passion \ Wagner: Parsifal \ Haydn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Cello Suites - 7
Bach: St John Passion - 28
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 24
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 24
Puccini: Boheme - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 16
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Wagner: Parsifal - 1


----------



## Art Rock

tdc said:


> If pjang23 and/or art rock will give their two points to Bach's St. John passion until its in I'll give my two points to Haydn and/or Mahler until they are in, I'd like to see all 3 get in.


Deal. I will give my 2 points to bach's StJP starting tomorrow (love that piece anyway).


----------



## Pieck

Tchai Schumann Wagner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Cello Suites - 7
Bach: St John Passion - 28
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 24
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 24
Puccini: Boheme - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 21


----------



## Air

Wagner: Parsifal / Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 / Mahler: Symphony #4

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Cello Suites - 7
Bach: St John Passion - 28
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 24
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 1
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## pjang23

tdc said:


> If pjang23 and/or art rock will give their two points to Bach's St. John passion until its in I'll give my two points to Haydn and/or Mahler until they are in, I'd like to see all 3 get in.


I'm down with that.


----------



## hespdelk

After Air

Puccini: Turandot / Bruckner / Mahler: Symphony #4

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Cello Suites - 7
Bach: St John Passion - 28
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 24
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 1
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 22
Puccini: Boheme - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 5
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After hespdelk

Prokofiev / Rachmaninoff / Mahler: Symphony #4

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Cello Suites - 7
Bach: St John Passion - 28
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 24
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 1
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 6
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## pjang23

Bach / Haydn / Tchai

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Cello Suites - 7
Bach: St John Passion - 30
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 25
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 1
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 6
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 17
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## mmsbls

pjang23:

Schumann / Beethoven / Ravel

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Cello Suites - 7
Bach: St John Passion - 30
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 25
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 1
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 6
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Bach St. J / Ravel / Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Cello Suites - 7
*Bach: St John Passion - 32*
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 25
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 1
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 6
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## tdc

Updated list

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23
110. Bach. St. John Passion


Updated Voting Board

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Cello Suites - 7
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 25
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 1
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 6
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> Deal. I will give my 2 points to bach's StJP starting tomorrow (love that piece anyway).


Looks like Bach is in already now, since Haydn is now ahead and pjang23 also helped out, my 2 points will go to Haydn first until its in, then after that I'll still help you with the Mahler.


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Rachmaninoff / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 7
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 25
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 1
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## Air

After Trout:

Ligeti / Haydn / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 7
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 26
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 3
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 21
Puccini: Boheme - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Bach CS / Prokofiev


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 26
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 3
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## pjang23

tdc said:


> Looks like Bach is in already now, since Haydn is now ahead and pjang23 also helped out, my 2 points will go to Haydn first until its in, then after that I'll still help you with the Mahler.


I love the Mahler 4 as well, and I'll definitely help after Haydn is in.


----------



## Art Rock

Great. We need the support, given that it got three negative votes in a row last night.


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 26
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 3
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 2

Tchai / Boheme / Turandot


----------



## Pieck

Tchai Schumann Wagner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 26
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 3
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 23
Puccini: Boheme - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Wagner: Parsifal - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Pieck:

Mahler / Beethoven / Ravel

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 8
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 26
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 3
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 25
Puccini: Boheme - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Wagner: Parsifal - 1


----------



## Art Rock

After mmsbls

mahler / bach / turandot


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 26
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 3
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 27
Puccini: Boheme - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 7
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Wagner: Parsifal - 1


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Art Rock

Prokofiev / Rachmaninoff/ Mahler

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 26
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 3
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 26
Puccini: Boheme - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Wagner: Parsifal - 1


----------



## pjang23

Haydn / Schumann / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 28
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 3
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 26
Puccini: Boheme - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 1


----------



## Pieck

Tchai Schumann Wagner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 28
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 3
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 26
Puccini: Boheme - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 4
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 25


----------



## tdc

After Pieck

Haydn / Ravel / Mahler

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: The Creation - 30
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 3
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 25
Puccini: Boheme - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 25


----------



## science

after tdc:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 30
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 3
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 25
Puccini: Boheme - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 25

Boheme / Beethoven / Bruckner


----------



## Pieck

Tchai Schumann Ligeti

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 30
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 2
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 25
Puccini: Boheme - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 27


----------



## pjang23

Haydn / Mahler / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: The Creation - 32
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 2
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 26
Puccini: Boheme - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 26


----------



## Trout

Bach / Haydn / Mahler

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 11
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
*Haydn: The Creation - 33*
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 2
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 25
Puccini: Boheme - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 23
*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 26*


----------



## Trout

Updated list

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation


New board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 11
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 2
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 25
Puccini: Boheme - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 26


----------



## Air

After Trout:

Ligeti / Schumann / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 11
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 25
Puccini: Boheme - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 24
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 26


----------



## hespdelk

After Air:

Puccini: Turandot / Bruckner / Mahler

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 11
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 24
Puccini: Boheme - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 24
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 26


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Bach CS / Turandot


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 26
Puccini: Boheme - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 24
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 26


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 3
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 26
Puccini: Boheme - 15
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 5
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 24
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 28

Tchaikovksy / Boheme / Ligeti


----------



## tdc

After science

Mahler / Ravel / Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 3
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 28
Puccini: Boheme - 15
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 24
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 28


----------



## Pieck

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 2
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 28
Puccini: Boheme - 15
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30

Tchai Schumann Ligeti
Once Tcahi's in I'll nominate Debussy's SQ please support it people


----------



## hespdelk

Turandot / Bruckner / Mahler

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 2
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 27
Puccini: Boheme - 15
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Rachmaninoff / Mahler

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 2
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 26
Puccini: Boheme - 15
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30


----------



## Air

Ligeti / Schumann / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 26
Puccini: Boheme - 15
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30


----------



## pjang23

Mahler / Schumann / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 28
Puccini: Boheme - 15
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 9
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 27
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 29


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After pjang23

Prokofiev / Rachmaninoff / Mahler

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 12
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 27
Puccini: Boheme - 15
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 10
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 27
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 29

Keep Mahler up! Don't put him away!


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Bach / Prokofiev


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 29
Puccini: Boheme - 15
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 10
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 6
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 27
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 29


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock 

Mahler / Ravel / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 31
Puccini: Boheme - 15
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 10
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 7
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 27
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 29


----------



## science

after tdc

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 31
Puccini: Boheme - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 11
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 7
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 27
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 29

Boheme / Rachmaninoff / Bruckner


----------



## Pieck

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 3
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 31
Puccini: Boheme - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 11
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 7
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 31

Tchai Schumann Ligeti


----------



## Webernite

Prokofiev \ Ravel \ Mahler

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 3
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 30
Puccini: Boheme - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 11
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 8
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 31


----------



## pjang23

Mahler Schumann Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 3
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 32
Puccini: Boheme - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 11
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 8
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Rachmaninoff / Mahler

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 3
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 31
Puccini: Boheme - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 12
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 8
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30


----------



## Air

After Trout:

Ligeti / Schumann / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 5
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 31
Puccini: Boheme - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 12
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 8
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30


----------



## tdc

After Air

Mahler / Ravel / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 5
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 33
Puccini: Boheme - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 12
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 9
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30


----------



## science

after tdc

Boheme / Rachmaninov / Ligeti

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 33
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 13
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 9
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30


----------



## hespdelk

after science

Turandot / Bruckner / Mahler

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 13
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 32
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 13
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 9
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30


----------



## Art Rock

After hespdelk

mahler / Bach / Turandot


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 34
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 13
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 9
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30


----------



## Pieck

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 3
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 34
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 13
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 9
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 31
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 32

Tchai SChumann Ligeti


----------



## Air

@Pieck and @science Would you guys be willing to make any deals in return for not knocking down Ligeti?


----------



## Pieck

I promise not to take points from Ligeti if you'll help me with a Brahms chamber piece 
If so, I'm even willing to support Ligeti


----------



## hespdelk

Turandot / Bruckiner / Mahler


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 33
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 13
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 9
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After hespdelk

Prokofiev / Rachmaninoff/ Mahler

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 32
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 9
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30


----------



## science

after Huilunsoittaja:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 32
Puccini: Boheme - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 16
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 9
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30

Rachmaninoff / Boheme / Schumann


----------



## Webernite

Prokofiev \ Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 \ Mahler

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 31
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 9
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30


----------



## science

Air said:


> @Pieck and @science Would you guys be willing to make any deals in return for not knocking down Ligeti?


I've been spreading my negative votes around about as much as I can. Right now there's nothing I want - but when I want something....


----------



## pjang23

Mahler / Ravel / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 33
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 10
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 29


----------



## tdc

After pjang23

Mahler / Ravel / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 35
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 11
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 29


----------



## Pieck

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 4
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 35
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 11
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30

Brahms Tchai Turandot
So, Air, do we have a deal?

*Will someone support Vivaldi's Stabbat Matter in the future?*


----------



## Air

Pieck said:


> So, Air, do we have a deal?


Well, I'm not sure if I can support this one since I'm not very familiar with the Brahms String Quartets and thus can't vote for them with much confidence. However, the deal can be amended by both of us agreeing to not subtract points from our respective works, especially since I don't know these Quartets very well. Otherwise, I generally have a problem with 10 Brahms works being on the table and would probably try to curb that, which would probably happen naturally if I weren't held to promises of any sort. I'm cool either way actually, but the compromise will allow for both of our works to get in faster.

Since it looks like you've already adhered to our little deal in the last vote, I'll do the same with my next post. Thanks man!


----------



## Air

After Pieck:

Ligeti / Schumann / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 23
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 6
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 35
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 11
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 31
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30


----------



## pjang23

Mahler / Schumann / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 23
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 6
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 37
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 11
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 32
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Schumann / Mahler

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 6
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 36
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 11
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 30


----------



## science

after trout:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 6
Mahler: Symphony #4 - 36
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 11
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 32
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 31

Szymanowski / Tchaikovsky / Schumann


----------



## science

Been a long time since our last enshrinement. Here's the stats.

Broken down by composer: 
10 – Beethoven, Bach
9 – Mozart, Brahms 
8 –
7 – Schubert 
6 –
5 –
4 – Mahler, Chopin 
3 - Schumann, Debussy, Ravel, Haydn 
2 - Wagner, Tchaikovsky, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Handel, Verdi, Bartók, Mendelssohn, Dvorak, Bruckner, Strauss, Stravinsky 
1 - Scarlatti, Faure, Britten, Vivaldi, Berlioz, Rachmaninoff, Mussorgsky, Rimsky-Korsakov, Gorecki, Elgar, Borodin, Saint-Saens, Liszt, Berg, Tallis, Sibelius, Messiaen, Grieg, Bruch, Allegri, Monteverdi, Vaughan Williams 


Broken down by period: 
Pre-Baoque: 2
Baroque: 15
Classical: 22
Romantic: 45
Modern: 27


Broken down by nationality: 
Austrian/German: 67
Russian: 12
French: 10
Italian: 6
Polish: 5
British: 4
Hungarian: 3
Czech: 2
Finnish: 1 
Norwegian: 1 


Broken down by genre (this is a bit arbitrary, I admit): 
Ballet: 4
Chamber music: 13
Choral: 13
Concerti: 23
Keyboard: 16
Opera: 6
Songs: 5
Symphony/Orchestral: 30


----------



## tdc

After science

Mahler / Ravel / Schumann (sorry won't vote against this again)

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 6
*Mahler: Symphony #4 - 38*
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 12
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 31
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 31


----------



## tdc

Updated List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4


Updated Board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 6
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 12
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 31
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 31


----------



## science

Pieck said:


> *Will someone support Vivaldi's Stabbat Matter in the future?*


Let's do Tchaikovsky and then Debussy's string quartet.


----------



## hespdelk

Turandot / Bruckner / Prokofiev

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 6
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 12
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 31
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 31 



I would support Vivaldi's Stabat Mater. I'd also support the Ligeti Etudes.

Any support for Turandot? I'd also support Boheme afterwards.


----------



## Pieck

science said:


> Let's do Tchaikovsky and then Debussy's string quartet.


Excellent

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 6
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 12
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 31
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 32

Brahms Tchai Turandot


----------



## Air

After Pieck:

Ligeti / Schumann / Tchaikovsky

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 12
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 32
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 31


----------



## science

after Air:

Tchaikovsky / Boheme / Schumann

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 12
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 31
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 33


----------



## pjang23

Schumann / Ravel / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 13
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 33
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 33


----------



## tdc

After Pjang23

Ravel / Szymanowski / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 15
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 33
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 33


----------



## Pieck

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 15
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 33
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 34

Brahms Tchai Turandot

Again with the anti Brahms trend? Webernite help me


----------



## hespdelk

Turandot / Tchaikovsky / Ravel

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 14
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 33
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 35


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after hespdelk

Prokofiev / Rachmaninoff / Schumann

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Cello Suites - 14
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 15
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 14
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 32
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 35

I really dislike minus-ing from works I don't know, but I'll just have to do it to get the chai-tea nomination through.


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Bach / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Cello Suites - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 27
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 8
Puccini: Boheme - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 15
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 14
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 32
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 35


----------



## Air

After Trout:

Ligeti / Schumann / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Cello Suites - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 26
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 10
Puccini: Boheme - 20
Puccini: Turandot - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 15
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 14
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 33
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 35


----------



## pjang23

Schumann / Boheme / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Cello Suites - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 26
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 10
Puccini: Boheme - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 15
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 14
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 35
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 35


----------



## Air

Alright, Tchaikovsky/Schumann people I think we should make a compromise. Both of these works are clearly in the lead right now and the project will move faster if we allow one to advance first instead of continuing with the current see-saw battle.

So here's my suggestion. All the Schumann people (including myself) will support the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto #1 first until it gets it since he has less works on the list right now. In return, all the Tchaikovsky people (as well as the Schumann people, by default) will devote themselves to the Schumann Piano Quintet once Tchaikovsky gets in and push to make it the next work in _after_ the Tchaikovsky. Thus, both works can get in quickly and the clog at the top will clear.

I feel that this can be done without subtracting points from either works, so let's try to avoid doing so if possible.


----------



## tdc

After pjang23

Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' / Ravel / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Cello Suites - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 26
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 10
Puccini: Boheme - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 15
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 15
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 35
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 35


----------



## science

after tdc:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Cello Suites - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 26
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 10
Puccini: Boheme - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 17
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 15
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 35
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 35

Rachmaninoff / Debussy / Prokofiev


----------



## science

Air said:


> Alright, Tchaikovsky/Schumann people I think we should make a compromise. Both of these works are clearly in the lead right now and the project will move faster if we allow one to advance first instead of continuing with the current see-saw battle.
> 
> So here's my suggestion. All the Schumann people (including myself) will support the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto #1 first until it gets it since he has less works on the list right now. In return, all the Tchaikovsky people (as well as the Schumann people, by default) will devote themselves to the Schumann Piano Quintet once Tchaikovsky gets in and push to make it the next work in _after_ the Tchaikovsky. Thus, both works can get in quickly and the clog at the top will clear.
> 
> I feel that this can be done without subtracting points from either works, so let's try to avoid doing so if possible.


It's a good idea, and I hope some kind of deal is made peaceably. I cannot vote for the Schumann, though, so I will opt out.


----------



## Pieck

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Cello Suites - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 26
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 1
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 10
Puccini: Boheme - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 17
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 15
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 35
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 36

Brahms Tchai Turandot


----------



## mmsbls

After Pieck:

Tchaikovsky / Beethoven / Szymanowski

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Cello Suites - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 27
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 1
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 10
Puccini: Boheme - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 17
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 15
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 35
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 38

I will support Air's suggestion.


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Ravel / Debussy / Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Cello Suites - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 27
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 10
Puccini: Boheme - 21
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 17
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 17
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 2
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 35
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 38


----------



## pjang23

I won't directly participate, but I'll let the Tchaikovsky have a free run.

Boheme / Schubert / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Cello Suites - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 27
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 10
Puccini: Boheme - 23
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 17
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 17
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 3
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 35
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 38


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Ligeti / Tchaikovsky / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Cello Suites - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 26
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 12
Puccini: Boheme - 23
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 17
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 17
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 3
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 35
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 39


----------



## hespdelk

After Air:

Turandot / Tchaikovsky / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Cello Suites - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 12
Puccini: Boheme - 23
Puccini: Turandot - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 17
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 17
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 3
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 35
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 40


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After hespdelk:

Prokofiev/ Rachmaninoff/ Schumann

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Cello Suites - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 12
Puccini: Boheme - 23
Puccini: Turandot - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 17
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 3
Schumann: Piano Quintet - 34
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 40

One more motion, and the Tchaikovsky will be nominated.


----------



## Trout

Tchaikovsky / Schumann / Puccini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Cello Suites - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 12
Puccini: Boheme - 23
*Puccini: Turandot - 28*
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 17
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 3
*Schumann: Piano Quintet - 35*
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 42*

:tiphat:


----------



## Trout

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet


New board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Cello Suites - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 12
Puccini: Boheme - 23
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 17
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 3
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## Couchie

After Trout:

Beethoven Grosse/ Scriabin / Turnadot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Cello Suites - 15
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 12
Puccini: Boheme - 23
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 17
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 3
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Scriabin - The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Beethoven - Grosse Fuge - 2


----------



## science

after Couchie:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Cello Suites - 15
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
 Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 2
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 11
Puccini: Boheme - 25
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 17
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 3
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Scriabin - The Poem of Ecstasy - 1

Boheme / Rachmaninoff / Ligeti


----------



## Pieck

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 7
Bach: Cello Suites - 15
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 11
Puccini: Boheme - 25
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 17
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 3
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Scriabin - The Poem of Ecstasy - 1

Brahms Debussy Alwyn


----------



## Air

Trout said:


> Tchaikovsky / Schumann / Puccini
> 
> Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
> Bach: Cello Suites - 15
> Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
> Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
> Debussy: String Quartet - 2
> Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 12
> Puccini: Boheme - 23
> *Puccini: Turandot - 28*
> Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 14
> Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
> Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 17
> Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 3
> *Schumann: Piano Quintet - 35*
> Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
> *Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - 42*
> 
> :tiphat:


That's what I'm talking about. 

@Couchie Thanks for nominating the Grosse! Could we include it as part of the 13th string quartet or do you prefer it separate? Anyways, I'll be voting for it soon either way.


----------



## Couchie

Air said:


> That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> @Couchie Thanks for nominating the Grosse! Could we include it as part of the 13th string quartet or do you prefer it separate? Anyways, I'll be voting for it soon either way.


I'd prefer it separate, as published by itself under Op. 133. Plus it'd be more fun for unsuspecting newcomers to youtube "grosse fuge" and get a bucket of cold water in the face rather than potentially losing them during the first 4 movements of the 13th.


----------



## tdc

After Pieck

Ravel / Bach / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 7
Bach: Cello Suites - 16
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 11
Puccini: Boheme - 25
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 19
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 3
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Scriabin - The Poem of Ecstasy - 1


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Ligeti: Etudes / Mozart: Great Mass in C minor / Beethoven: Violin Concerto

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 7
Bach: Cello Suites - 16
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 1
Puccini: Boheme - 25
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 19
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 3
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Boheme / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 7
Bach: Cello Suites - 16
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 1
Puccini: Boheme - 26
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 19
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 5
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1

What's next for Mendelssohn? Elijah? Octet? String Quartet No.6?


----------



## hespdelk

Turandot / Bruckner / Beethoven VC

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 7
Bach: Cello Suites - 16
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 23
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: String Quartet - 3
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 1
Puccini: Boheme - 26
Puccini: Turandot - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 19
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 5
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1


----------



## Pieck

pjang23 said:


> What's next for Mendelssohn?*String Quartet No.6?*


I thought no one will ever suggest it.
Of course I would support it completely.


----------



## Pieck

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 16
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 23
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: String Quartet - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 1
Puccini: Boheme - 26
Puccini: Turandot - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 19
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 5
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1

Brahms Debussy Alwyn


----------



## science

after pieck:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 16
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 23
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 5
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 1
Puccini: Boheme - 28
Puccini: Turandot - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 19
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 5
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1

Boheme / Debussy / Bruckner


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Tchaikovsky / Schumann / Puccini
> 
> :tiphat:


Well done!


----------



## Webernite

Prokofiev \ Brahms \ Debussy

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 16
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 23
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 1
Puccini: Boheme - 28
Puccini: Turandot - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 19
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 5
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1


----------



## Trout

So many choices...

Bach / Scriabin / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
Bach: Cello Suites - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 23
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 1
Puccini: Boheme - 28
Puccini: Turandot - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 19
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 5
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2


----------



## Air

After Trout:

Ligeti / Mozart / Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
Bach: Cello Suites - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 23
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 2
Puccini: Boheme - 28
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 19
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 5
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2


----------



## tdc

After Air

Ravel / Ligeti / Alwyn 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: Cello Suites - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 23
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 2
Puccini: Boheme - 28
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 21
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 5
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc

Beethoven / Schubert / Szymanowski 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: Cello Suites - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 2
Puccini: Boheme - 28
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 21
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 6
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 1
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Boheme / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: Cello Suites - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 4
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 2
Puccini: Boheme - 29
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 21
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 1
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2


----------



## Pieck

@pjang
Can I interest you with a deal?
What will you want in exchange of you not subtracting points from Brahms?


----------



## pjang23

Sorry, I'm not particularly a fan of Op.51 (care to point to some highlights?), and Op.51 getting in means the Brahms entries I'd prefer (particularly Clarinet Sonatas Op.120, but also Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119) won't get in for a long time. Brahms would have more entries than any other composer.


----------



## Pieck

pjang23 said:


> Sorry, I'm not particularly a fan of Op.51 (care to point to some highlights?), and Op.51 getting in means the Brahms entries I'd prefer (particularly Clarinet Sonatas Op.120, but also Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119) won't get in for a long time. Brahms would have more entries than any other composer.


He will be a in a tie with Bach and Beethoven, and it wont last long, and I want Op. 120 in too, but I think it doesnt have enough support. How cant you like Brahms but not Op. 51? There are so beautiful, the first movements of both make me cry every time. Plus No. 2 last... so amazing the hemiolas in the motive are stunning .


----------



## Pieck

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: Cello Suites - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 5
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 2
Puccini: Boheme - 29
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 21
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 8
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2

Brahms Debussy Szymanowski


----------



## Webernite

By all accounts, Brahms put more time and effort into Op. 51 than into any other work except the First Symphony. I can still see an argument for putting Op. 116-119 ahead of Op. 51, but the Clarinet Sonatas Op. 120 seem like a way too personal choice.


----------



## pjang23

Webernite said:


> By all accounts, Brahms put more time and effort into Op. 51 than into any other work except the First Symphony. I can still see an argument for putting Op. 116-119 ahead of Op. 51, but the Clarinet Sonatas Op. 120 seem like a way too personal choice.


Yeah, I do remember him burning lots of his string quartet attempts. Time to listen it up again.


----------



## hespdelk

Turandot / Bruckner / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: Cello Suites - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: String Quartet - 5
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 2
Puccini: Boheme - 29
Puccini: Turandot - 30
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 21
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 8
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2


----------



## science

after hespdelk:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: Cello Suites - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: String Quartet - 5
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 2
Puccini: Boheme - 31
Puccini: Turandot - 30
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 21
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 8
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2

Boheme / Beethoven / Etudes


----------



## tdc

After science

Ravel / Bach / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: Cello Suites - 19
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 25
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 5
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 2
Puccini: Boheme - 31
Puccini: Turandot - 30
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 23
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 8
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Ligeti / Mozart / Beethoven VC

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: Cello Suites - 19
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 5
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 17
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 3
Puccini: Boheme - 31
Puccini: Turandot - 30
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 23
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 8
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2


----------



## Couchie

After Air:

Grosse / Poem / Boheme

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: Cello Suites - 19
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 24
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 5
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 17
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 3
Puccini: Boheme - 30
Puccini: Turandot - 30
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 23
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 8
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Rachmaninoff / Ligeti

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 4
Bach: Cello Suites - 19
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 26
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 5
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 3
Puccini: Boheme - 30
Puccini: Turandot - 30
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 23
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 8
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Art Rock

Pieck said:


> He will be a in a tie with Bach and Beethoven, and it wont last long, and I want Op. 120 in too, but I think it doesnt have enough support. How cant you like Brahms but not Op. 51? There are so beautiful, the first movements of both make me cry every time. Plus No. 2 last... so amazing the hemiolas in the motive are stunning .


I love Brahms' chamber music more than anyone else's, but I think his string quartets are not as good as most of the other compositions, including the clarinet sonatas.


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn / Bach CS / Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 26
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 5
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 3
Puccini: Boheme - 30
Puccini: Turandot - 30
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 23
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 8
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## pjang23

Art Rock said:


> I love Brahms' chamber music more than anyone else's, but I think his string quartets are not as good as most of the other compositions, including the clarinet sonatas.


Agreed. I still don't have a strong impression of Op.51, but I'll leave it alone if you think it warrants such respect.

Schubert / Boheme / Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 26
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 5
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 3
Puccini: Boheme - 31
Puccini: Turandot - 30
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 23
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 10
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 26
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 5
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 3
Puccini: Boheme - 33
Puccini: Turandot - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 23
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 10
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3

Boheme / Rachmaninoff / Turandot


----------



## Pieck

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 26
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 5
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 3
Puccini: Boheme - 31
Puccini: Turandot - 30
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 17
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 23
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 10
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3

Brahms Debussy Turandot (I dont know what to choose, it's hard)

Thanks pjang for not subtracting points from Brahms. As I said earlier I'll be delighted to get Op. 120 in.
About what's better, well I love both so much so cant choose, but they are both brilliant.


----------



## science

Pieck and I collided, so here's the correct board as of Pieck:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 26
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 6
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 3
Puccini: Boheme - 33
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 23
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 10
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Webernite

Prokofiev \ Brahms \ Turandot 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 26
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 6
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 3
Puccini: Boheme - 33
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 23
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 10
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Art Rock

Bach - Puccini Boheme - Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 26
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 6
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 3
*Puccini: Boheme - 34*
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 23
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 10
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Art Rock

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: Boheme 

New board

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 26
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 6
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 23
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 10
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Beethoven VC/ Schubert / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 6
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 23
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 11
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Schubert / Puccini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 6
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 23
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 12
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Ravel / Bach / Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 6
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 3
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 12
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Mozart / Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 6
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 14
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Couchie

After pjang23:

Beethoven VC / Grosse / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
Bach: Cello Suites - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
*Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 32*
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 6
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 14
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3

I think the Beethoven VC goes through...


----------



## Pieck

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
Bach: Cello Suites - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 7
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 4
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 14
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3

Brahms Debussy Puccini


----------



## Couchie

Pieck said:


> Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
> Bach: Cello Suites - 23
> Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
> Beethoven: Violin Concerto - 30
> Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 12
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
> Debussy: String Quartet - 7
> Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 16
> Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 4
> Puccini: Turandot - 24
> Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 18
> Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
> Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
> Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 14
> Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3
> 
> Brahms Debussy Puccini


You missed me


----------



## Air

After Pieck:

Ligeti / Mozart / Puccini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
Bach: Cello Suites - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 7
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 14
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Webernite

Prokofiev \ Brahms \ Turandot 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
Bach: Cello Suites - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 7
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 14
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## hespdelk

Turandot \ Bruckner \ Ravel

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
Bach: Cello Suites - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 7
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 24
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 14
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Trout

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: Boheme 
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto


----------



## science

after hespdelk:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
Bach: Cello Suites - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 8
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 24
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 14
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3

Puccini / Debussy / Bach


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after Science:

Prokofiev / Turandot / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
Bach: Cello Suites - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 8
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 24
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 14
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Trout

Bach / Rachmaninoff / Ligeti

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
Bach: Cello Suites - 24
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 8
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 17
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 24
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 14
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Ravel / Debussy / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
Bach: Cello Suites - 24
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 9
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 17
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 26
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 14
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Mozart / Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
Bach: Cello Suites - 24
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 9
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 17
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 26
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 16
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Meaghan

I haven't voted here before, so somebody correct me if I'm doing it wrong!

After pjang23:

Bach / Prokofiev / Schubert

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
Bach: Cello Suites - 26
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 9
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 17
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 26
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 15
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## tdc

^ Nice job Meaghan your voting was %100 correct.


----------



## Art Rock

After Meaghan

Bach / Alwyn / Mozart

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 28
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 9
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 17
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 26
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 15
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Pieck

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 28
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Debussy: String Quartet - 10
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 17
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 5
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 26
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 15
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3

Brahms Debussy Beuckner


----------



## Air

After Pieck:

Ligeti / Mozart / Puccini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 28
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Debussy: String Quartet - 10
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 19
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 6
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 26
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 15
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## science

after Air:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 28
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Debussy: String Quartet - 11
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 19
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 26
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 15
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3

Mozart / Debussy / Prokofiev


----------



## Webernite

Prokofiev \ Brahms \ Turandot 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 28
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Debussy: String Quartet - 11
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 19
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 26
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 15
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Trout

Bach / Rachmaninoff / Ligeti

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 30
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Debussy: String Quartet - 11
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 26
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 15
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Trout

Prokofiev / Rachmaninoff / Ravel

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 30
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Debussy: String Quartet - 11
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 8
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 15
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Mozart / Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 30
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Debussy: String Quartet - 11
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 17
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:


Bach / Schubert / Debussy

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Bach: Cello Suites - 32
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Debussy: String Quartet - 10
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 18
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Debussy / Bach / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
*Bach: Cello Suites - 33*
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Debussy: String Quartet - 12
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 18
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## tdc

Updated List 

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: Boheme
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites

Updated Voting Board

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Debussy: String Quartet - 12
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 18
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Pieck

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 18
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3

Brahms Debussy Puccini


----------



## Meaghan

After Pieck

Prokofiev / Bruckner / Schubert

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 5
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 17
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Art Rock

Respighi / Alwyn / Beethoven


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 9
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 2
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 17
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Ligeti / Mozart / Puccini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 20
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 10
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 2
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 17
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## science

after Air:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 19
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 2
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 17
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3 

Puccini / Mozart / Ligeti


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.6 / Schubert / Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 19
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.6 - 2
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 2
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 18
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Trout

Respighi / Rachmaninoff / Ligeti

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.6 - 2
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 25
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 4
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 18
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Ravel / Schubert / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.6 - 2
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 4
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 19
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc

Puccini / Bruckner / Prokofiev

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.6 - 2
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 4
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 19
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3


----------



## Couchie

After hespdelk

Beethoven / Scriabin / Respighi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 6
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.6 - 2
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 3
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 19
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Art Rock

Respighi / Alwyn / Beethoven


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.6 - 2
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 11
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 5
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 19
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Ligeti / Mozart / Puccini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 20
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.6 - 2
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 5
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 19
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## science

after Air:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 19
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.6 - 2
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 21
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 5
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 19
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4

Rachmaninoff / Debussy / Ligeti


----------



## Pieck

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 19
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.6 - 3
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 21
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 5
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 19
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4

Brahms Mendelssohn Puccini


----------



## Webernite

Prokofiev \ Brahms \ Puccini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 19
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.6 - 3
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 21
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 5
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 19
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Mendelssohn / Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 19
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 4
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 5
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 21
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Trout

Respighi / Rachmaninoff / Ligeti

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 4
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 21
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 7
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 21
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Art Rock

Respighi / Alwyn / Brahms


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 4
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 21
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 9
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 21
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Schubert / Prokofiev / Debussy

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 4
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 21
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 9
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 23
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Bach: Passacaglia and fugue in C minor / Prokofiev / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Passacaglia and fugue in C minor - 2
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 4
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 21
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 9
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 23
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*Dealt the death blow!*

After tdc

Prokofiev / Rachmaninoff / Ravel

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Passacaglia and fugue in C minor - 2
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 4
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 12
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 - 33
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 22
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 26
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 9
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 23
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Mozart \ Puccini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 19
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.6 - 3
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 13
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 21
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 5
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 19
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## tdc

Updated List

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: Boheme
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5


----------



## tdc

..............


----------



## tdc

Updated Corrected Board

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Passacaglia and fugue in C minor - 2
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 4
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 13
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 22
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 26
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 9
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 23
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Air

After Webernite:

Ligeti / Mozart / Respighi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 2
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 4
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 22
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 26
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 8
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 23
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4

As long as Ligeti is still on the board, my +2 will continue to faithfully go to it. Some help would be appreciated though, because it seems like it's been at an absolute stalemate these last few days (18-20 points)...


----------



## Meaghan

After Air

Bach / Ligeti / Schubert

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 19
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 4
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 22
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 26
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 8
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 22
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Trout

Rachmaninoff / Respighi / Ligeti

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 4
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 23
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 26
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 9
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 22
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## science

after Trout:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 17
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 4
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 25
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 26
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 9
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 22
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4

Puccini / Rachmaninoff / Ligeti


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Schubert Rach

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 17
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 6
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 26
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 9
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 23
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Couchie

After pjang. 

Beethoven. Ligeti. Mendelssohn. 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 7
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 18
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 5
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 26
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 9
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 23
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## tdc

After Couchie

Ravel / Ligeti / Turandot

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 7
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 19
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 5
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 9
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 23
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Air

Wups, I made a mistake myself on Ligeti and forgot to add the two. This should be the correct board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 7
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 21
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 5
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 9
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 23
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Schubert / Mendelssohn / Debussy

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 7
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 12
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 21
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 6
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 9
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 25
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## hespdelk

Turandot / Bruckner / Schubert

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 7
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 12
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 21
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 6
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 9
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 24
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Nix

After hespdelk 

Debussy / Schubert / Bruckner 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 7
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 21
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 6
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 14
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 9
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 25
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Air

After Nix:

Ligeti / Mozart / Puccini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 8
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 7
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 6
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 15
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 9
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 25
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Art Rock

Respighi / Alwyn / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 6
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 15
Puccini: Turandot - 25
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 11
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 25
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## science

My bad... I'm a few minutes early...


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 15
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 6
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 15
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 11
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 25
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4

Puccini / Debussy / Ligeti


----------



## hespdelk

after science:

Puccini / Bruckner / Schubert

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 15
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 6
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 15
Puccini: Turandot - 29
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 11
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 24
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Ligeti \ Puccini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 15
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 6
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 15
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 11
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 24
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Webernite:

Schubert / Mozart / Debussy

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 6
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 11
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 26
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Trout

Rachmaninoff / Respighi / Ligeti

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 6
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 26
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 12
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 26
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Trout

Rachmaninoff / Respighi / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 6
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 28
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 13
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 26
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## pjang23

Looks like we're heading for another big jam.

Ravel Mendelssohn Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 7
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 27
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 30
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 13
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 26
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## tdc

After pjang23

Ravel / Ligeti / Puccini 


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 9
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 7
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 27
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 27
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 32
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 13
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 26
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Art Rock

Respighi / Alwyn / Puccini


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 7
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 27
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 32
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 15
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 26
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Meaghan

After Art Rock

Bach / Ligeti / Schubert

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 6
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 24
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 7
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 27
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 32
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 15
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 25
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Air

After Meaghan:

Ligeti / Ravel / Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 6
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
*Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 26*
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 7
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 16
*Puccini: Turandot - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 26*
*Ravel: Piano Concerto in G - 33*
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 15
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 25
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4

Ravel's Piano Concerto in G is in!


----------



## Air

Updated List

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G


Current Board

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 6
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 26
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 7
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 26
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 15
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 25
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## science

after Air:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 6
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 7
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 15
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 25
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4

Puccini / Rachmaninoff / Ligeti


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Mendelssohn / Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 6
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 8
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 26
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 15
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 27
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Trout

Rachmaninoff / Respighi / Ligeti

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 6
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 14
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 24
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 8
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 16
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 16
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 27
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schubert / Mozart / Debussy

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 6
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 24
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 8
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 16
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 29
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Ligeti / Bach / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 26
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 8
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 16
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 29
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc

Puccini / Bruckner / Schubert

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: String Quartet - 13
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 26
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 8
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 30
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 16
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 28
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Nix

After hespdelk 

Debussy / Schubert / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 15
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 26
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 8
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 30
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 16
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 29
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Art Rock

After Nix

Respighi / Alwyn / Puccini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 15
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 26
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 8
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 17
Puccini: Turandot - 29
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 18
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 29
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Ligeti / Mozart / Puccini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 15
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 28
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 8
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 18
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 29
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## science

after Air:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 16
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 27
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 8
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 30
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 18
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 29
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4

Puccini / Debussy / Ligeti


----------



## hespdelk

after science:

Puccini / Debussy / Schubert

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 17
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 27
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 8
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 32
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 18
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 28
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after helspdelk:

Puccini / Respighi/ Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 17
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 27
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 8
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 18
Puccini: Turandot - 34
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 19
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 28
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4

Turandot is almost over the edge, someone do the honors.


----------



## mmsbls

after Huilunsoittaja:

Schubert / Mozart / Debussy

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 16
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 27
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 8
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 34
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 19
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 30
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Schubert Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 16
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 27
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 10
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 34
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 19
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 31
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Trout

Rachmaninoff / Respighi / Ligeti

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 16
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 26
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 10
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 34
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 29
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 20
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 31
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Art Rock

Respighi / Alwyn / Beethoven


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 16
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 26
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 10
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 34
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 29
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 22
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 31
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Ligeti / Bach / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 8
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 16
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 28
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 10
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 34
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 29
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 22
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 31
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Pieck

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 8
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 16
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 28
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 12
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 34
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 29
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 22
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 31
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4

Mendel Brahms Alwyn

Havent been here a long time.


----------



## Meaghan

After Pieck

Bach / Ligeti / Schubert

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 10
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 16
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 29
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 12
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 19
Puccini: Turandot - 34
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 29
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 22
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 30
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## science

after Meaghan:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 10
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 17
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 29
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 12
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 19
* Puccini: Turandot - 36
* Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 29
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 22
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 29
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4

Puccini / Debussy / Schubert


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Ligeti \ Rachmaninoff 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 10
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 17
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 30
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 12
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 28
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 22
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 29
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## science

Hespdelk, quite a struggle! Your patience was admirable. 

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Mendelssohn / Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 10
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 17
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 30
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 22
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 31
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Ligeti / Mozart / Respighi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 10
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 17
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 21
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 31
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## tdc

After Air

Ligeti / Bach / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 11
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Debussy: String Quartet - 17
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 34
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 27
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 21
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 31
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Trout

Rachmaninoff / Respighi / Ligeti

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 11
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Debussy: String Quartet - 17
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 29
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 22
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 31
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## hespdelk

science said:


> Hespdelk, quite a struggle! Your patience was admirable.


Indeed it was. :lol:
But worth it for this monumental work. There is so much more to this piece than the (admitedly stunning) Nessun dorma aria, yet in its entirety it is probably one of the lesser known Puccini operas.

Thanks for the help in getting it on the list!


----------



## hespdelk

After Trout:

*Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5* / Bruckner / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 11
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 17
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 29
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 22
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 31
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Nix

After hespdelk

Debussy / Schubert / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 11
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Debussy: String Quartet - 19
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 29
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 22
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 32
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Art Rock

Respighi / Alwyn / Bruckner


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 11
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 19
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 29
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 24
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 32
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 11
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 19
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 31
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 24
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 33
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4

Rachmaninoff / Schubert / Ligeti


----------



## mmsbls

After Science:

Schubert / Mozart / Debussy

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 11
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 18
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 31
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 24
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 35
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Art Rock

Respighi / Alwyn / Brahms


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 11
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 18
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 31
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 26
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 35
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock 

Ligeti / Bach / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 12
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 18
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 34
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 31
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 26
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 35
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Beethoven \ Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 12
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 18
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 34
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 30
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 26
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 35
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Air

After Webernite:

Ligeti / Mozart / Respighi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 12
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 18
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 36
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 30
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 25
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 35
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Trout

Rachmaninoff / Respighi / Ligeti

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 12
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 18
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 13
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 32
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 26
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 35
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Mendelssohn / Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 12
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 18
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 14
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 31
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 26
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 37
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Meaghan

After pjang23

Ligeti / Bach / Schubert

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 13
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 18
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 14
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 31
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 26
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 36
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## science

after Meaghan:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 13
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 19
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 36
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 14
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 31
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 26
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 36
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4

Mozart / Debussy / Ligeti


----------



## Air

After Science:

Ligeti / Mozart / Schubert

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 13
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 19
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 14
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 25
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 31
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 26
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 35
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Schubert / Mozart / Debussy

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 13
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 18
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 14
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 31
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 26
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 37
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## science

Our stats:

Broken down by composer: 
11 – Beethoven, Bach
10 –
9 – Mozart, Brahms 
8 –
7 – Schubert 
6 –
5 – Mahler
4 – Schumann, Chopin, Ravel 
3 – Debussy, Haydn, Tchaikovsky, Prokofiev 
2 - Wagner, Shostakovich, Handel, Verdi, Bartók, Mendelssohn, Dvorak, Bruckner, Strauss, Stravinsky, Puccini 
1 - Scarlatti, Faure, Britten, Vivaldi, Berlioz, Rachmaninoff, Mussorgsky, Rimsky-Korsakov, Gorecki, Elgar, Borodin, Saint-Saens, Liszt, Berg, Tallis, Sibelius, Messiaen, Grieg, Bruch, Allegri, Monteverdi, Vaughan Williams 


Broken down by period: 
Pre-Baoque: 2
Baroque: 16
Classical: 23
Romantic: 49
Modern: 30


Broken down by nationality: 
Austrian/German: 71
Russian: 14
French: 11
Italian: 8
Polish: 5
British: 4
Hungarian: 3
Czech: 2
Finnish: 1 
Norwegian: 1 

Broken down by genre (this is a bit arbitrary, I admit): 
Ballet: 4
Chamber music: 15
Choral: 13
Concerti: 26
Keyboard: 16
Opera: 8
Songs: 5
Symphony/Orchestral: 32


----------



## hespdelk

Respighi / Debussy / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 13
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 19
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 14
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 31
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 28
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 37
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk

Ligeti / Debussy / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 13
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 20
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 39
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 14
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 31
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 28
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 37
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Trout

Rachmaninoff / Respighi / Ligeti

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 13
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 20
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 38
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 14
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 33
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 29
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 37
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Art Rock

Respighi / Alwyn/ Beethoven


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 13
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 20
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 38
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 14
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 33
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 31
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 37
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## Meaghan

After Art Rock

Ligeti / Bach / Schubert

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 14
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 20
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 40
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 14
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 33
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 31
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 36
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4


----------



## pjang23

Verdi: Requiem / Mendelssohn / Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 14
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 20
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 40
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 32
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 31
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 36
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 2


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Beethoven \ Respighi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 14
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Debussy: String Quartet - 20
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 40
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 32
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 30
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 36
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 2


----------



## science

after Webernite:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 14
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Bizet: Carmen - 2 
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 21
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 40
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 32
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 30
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 36
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 2

Bizet / Debussy / Brahms


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Ligeti / Mozart / Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 14
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Bizet: Carmen - 2 
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 21
*Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 43*
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 27
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 31
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 30
*Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 36*
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 2

Note: in post 2567 only one point was given to Ligeti when two should have been given. This list reflects that correction.


----------



## hespdelk

Boccherini / Debussy / Schubert

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 14
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Bizet: Carmen - 2 
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 22
Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3 - 43
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 27
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 31
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 30
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 35
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 2


----------



## science

So Ligeti has fought through as well! A long struggle for Air. Here's the enshrinements since 100:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3

Here is the board, corrected as of hespdelk's vote:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 14
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Bizet: Carmen - 2 
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 27
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 31
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 30
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 35
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 2


----------



## Trout

Rachmaninoff / Respighi / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 14
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Bizet: Carmen - 2 
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 27
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 33
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 31
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 35
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 2


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Schubert / Bach / Rachmaninov

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 15
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Bizet: Carmen - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 27
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 32
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 31
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 37
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 2


----------



## Art Rock

Respighi - Verdi - Rachmaninoff


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 15
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Bizet: Carmen - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 27
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 31
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 33
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 37
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 3


----------



## Meaghan

After Art Rock

Bach / Verdi / Schubert

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 17
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Bizet: Carmen - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 27
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 31
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 33
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 36
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 4


----------



## Trout

Why does everyone vote against Rachmaninoff?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Meaghan

Respighi / Rachmaninoff / Schubert

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 17
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Bizet: Carmen - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 27
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 32
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 35
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 35
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 4


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> Why does everyone vote against Rachmaninoff?


That was the first vote I've placed against Rachmaninov since it was placed on the board. It was only an attempt to speed up Schubert being nominated and clear up a jam.


----------



## Air

science said:


> So Ligeti has fought through as well! A long struggle for Air.


Wheee! Thanks for the help everyone. 

After Huilunsoittaja:

Telemann / Mozart / Respighi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 17
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Bizet: Carmen - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 32
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 34
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 35
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 4


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Verdi / Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 17
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Bizet: Carmen - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 31
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 34
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 37
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 5


----------



## science

after pjang:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Bizet: Carmen - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 31
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 33
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 37
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 5

Bizet / Bach / Respighi


----------



## Trout

Rachmaninoff / Schubert / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Bizet: Carmen - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 28
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 33
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 33
Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 38
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schubert / Mozart / Debussy

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Bizet: Carmen - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 21
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 29
*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 33*
*Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 33*
*Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout' - 40*
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 5


----------



## Trout

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'


New board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 4
Bizet: Carmen - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 21
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 29
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 33
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 33
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 5


----------



## Couchie

After trout

Beethoven/Scriabin/Respighi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 21
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 29
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 33
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 32
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 5


----------



## Art Rock

Respighi / Alwyn / Beethoven


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Bizet: Carmen - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 21
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 29
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 33
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 34
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 5


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Bach / Debussy / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Bizet: Carmen - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Debussy: String Quartet - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 29
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 33
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 34
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 5


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Mozart / Debussy / Respighi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Bizet: Carmen - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Debussy: String Quartet - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 15
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 31
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 33
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 33
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 5


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn / Verdi / Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 5
Bizet: Carmen - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Debussy: String Quartet - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 17
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 31
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 32
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 33
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 6


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Beethoven \ Debussy

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Debussy: String Quartet - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 17
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 31
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 32
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 33
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Webernite:

Mozart / Alwyn / Scriabin

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Debussy: String Quartet - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 17
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 33
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 32
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 33
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 6


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Debussy: String Quartet - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 17
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 35
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 32
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 32
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 6 

Mozart / Debussy / Respighi


----------



## Trout

Rachmaninoff / Bizet / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 5
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Debussy: String Quartet - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 17
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 35
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 34
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 32
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 6


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Trout

Rachmaninoff / Respighi / Mozart

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 5
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Debussy: String Quartet - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 17
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 34
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 36
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 33
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 6


----------



## tdc

After Huilun...

Bach / Debussy / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 5
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Debussy: String Quartet - 24
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 17
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 34
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 36
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 33
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 6


----------



## pjang23

Verdi / Mendelssohn / Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 5
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Debussy: String Quartet - 24
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 34
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 35
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 33
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 8


----------



## Couchie

After pjang23:

Beethoven / Scriabin / Respighi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 5
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Debussy: String Quartet - 24
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 34
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 35
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 32
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 8


----------



## Art Rock

Respighi / Verdi / Brahms


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 5
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 24
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 34
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 35
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 34
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 9


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Mozart / Debussy / Respighi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 5
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 36
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 35
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 33
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 9


----------



## science

after Air:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Debussy: String Quartet - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 38
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 35
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 33
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 9 

Mozart / Bizet / Brahms


----------



## Trout

Rachmaninoff / Bizet / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Debussy: String Quartet - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 38
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 37
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 33
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 9


----------



## Nix

After trout:

Debussy / Bizet / Respighi 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 8
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Debussy: String Quartet - 27
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 38
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 37
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 32
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 9


----------



## pjang23

Going to hit 40! I think this is a new record

*Edit* Oops posted too soon.


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Bizet \ Bach

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 21
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 27
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 38
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 37
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 32
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 9


----------



## Air

After Webernite:

Mozart / Debussy / Rachmaninoff

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 21
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 28
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 18
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 40
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 36
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 32
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 9


----------



## tdc

After Air

Mozart / Bach / Rachmaninov

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 28
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 18
*Mozart: Great Mass in C minor - 42*
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 35
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 32
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 9


----------



## tdc

Updated List

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor


Updated Voting Board


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 10
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Debussy: String Quartet - 28
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 35
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 32
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 9


----------



## science

tdc beat me! 

Good work.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Just wondering, how long is the list going to be? A goal of 200? more?


----------



## Air

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Just wondering, how long is the list going to be? A goal of 200? more?


I don't want it to ever end. 

But I'd say around 400 would suffice.


----------



## tdc

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Just wondering, how long is the list going to be? A goal of 200? more?


I think 300 was the initial projected goal, but the project may be extended beyond that, it depends if there is still interest.

It may be extended indefinitely! 

j/k


----------



## Art Rock

Rather than entering another stupid nech-t-neck with minus points for the other candidate, I refrain from voting for respighi and substracting from rachmaninoff until rachmaninoff 3 is in, I hope the rachmanioffians have the courtecy to stop voting against respighi.

Alwyn / verdi / Brahms


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Debussy: String Quartet - 28
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 35
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 32
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 10


----------



## pjang23

Verdi / Mendelssohn / Bach

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 21
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Debussy: String Quartet - 28
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 35
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 32
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 12


----------



## science

I wonder if 400 _would_ suffice. I want to vote in all my favorite things, and I hope to learn (as I have learned about Alwyn's Lyra Angelica) about many interesting works as it goes along.

In the 120s, we have barely cracked opera, for instance.

So I'm hoping there is interest to go beyond 300, because I have a lot to learn from you all!


----------



## science

after pjang:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 21
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Debussy: String Quartet - 29
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 37
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 32
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 12

Rachmaninoff / Debussy / Brahms


----------



## Ravellian

I believe the Rach 3 is already qualified, no? 8 over the nearest competitor?


----------



## Trout

Ravellian said:


> I believe the Rach 3 is already qualified, no? 8 over the nearest competitor?


No, it's only 5 over Respighi.


----------



## Trout

Rachmaninoff / Bizet / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 21
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 10
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 21
Debussy: String Quartet - 29
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 19
*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 39
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 32*
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 12


----------



## Trout

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3


New board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 21
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 10
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 21
Debussy: String Quartet - 29
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 19
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 32
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 12


----------



## Art Rock

Respighi / Alwyn / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 21
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 7
Bizet: Carmen - 10
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 21
Debussy: String Quartet - 29
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 19
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 34
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 12


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Art Rock

Respighi / Bizet / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 21
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 21
*Debussy: String Quartet - 29*
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 19
*Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome) - 36*
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 12

(fixed a double post. Now Respighi is in )


----------



## Art Rock

Actually, Debussy is in as well.


----------



## Art Rock

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet

new board:
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 21
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 21
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 19
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 12


----------



## pjang23

Verdi / Mendelssohn / Bach

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 21
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 20
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 14


----------



## tdc

After pjang23

Bach / Telemann / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 21
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 20
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 13


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli / Purcell: Dido and Aeneas / Verdi: Requiem

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 21
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 20
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 2
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 1
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 12

I thought the board could use a few more earlier works. @Webernite, since you are the Schoenberg guru around here, I'd be open to anything you have to suggest. @science, if you are going to nominate Reich's Music for 18 Musicians that would be great too - I'm personally not familiar enough with the piece though, but will give it a good listen if you decide to support it.


Here is a brainstorm of my personal ideas for nomination:

Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Wagner: Parsifal
Nielsen: Symphony #4 ("The Inextinguishable")
Varese: Deserts, or Ionisation (if science is more willing to support it)
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 ("Concord")
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Violin
Bruckner: Symphony #7
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Janacek: String Quartet #2 ("Intimate Letters")
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'enfant Jesus
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #6
Albeniz: Iberia


----------



## Art Rock

Barber - Knoxville summer of 1915
Suk - Asrael symphony
Moeran - Symphony
Bax - Symphony 6 or any of his better tone poems
Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky
Franck - Le chasseur maudit
Raff - Symphony 5 Lenore
Gliere - Symphony 3 IM
Silvestrov - Silent songs

many/most of these will not get support though......


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> @Webernite, since you are the Schoenberg guru around here, I'm open to anything you have to suggest.


Same here. I am actually quite surprised based on Webernite's user name and admitted love of Schoenberg, that he has yet to nominate any works yet by either of these composers. At this stage personally I would likely support any of Webern's more well known compositions on the board as well as many different things by Schoenberg.


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> Barber - Knoxville summer of 1915
> Suk - Asrael symphony
> Moeran - Symphony
> Bax - Symphony 6 or any of his better tone poems
> Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky
> Franck - Le chasseur maudit
> Raff - Symphony 5 Lenore
> Gliere - Symphony 3 IM
> Silvestrov - Silent songs
> 
> many/most of these will not get support though......


The thing is many of your choices seem highly personal here, because they are less famous, I simply haven't heard most of these pieces yet, therefore I have no idea whether or not I would support them. Many of these types of works I need to hear many times before I can accurately gauge how much I like them. (for example the Alwyn - I've listened to it a little bit, but not enough to be able to really rate it effectively against pieces that are more well known to me.)


----------



## Webernite

Well, I could nominate _Moses und Aron_, but it depends on whether other people have heard it. If not, _Pierrot Lunaire_ and the Piano Concerto seem like good choices.


----------



## Air

Webernite said:


> Well, I could nominate _Moses und Aron_, but it depends on whether other people have heard it. If not, _Pierrot Lunaire_ and the Piano Concerto seem like good choices.


I've only heard the Golden Calf scene, though that's already enough for me to support it (it was great!). Go ahead and nominate Moses und Aron - I have confidence in your judgement, and if anyone is to know anything about Schoenberg and Webern around here, it would be you.


----------



## Webernite

The Golden Calf scene is the climax of the opera, but it's also probably the most difficult part for people who are new to 20th-century classical. There isn't much of _Moses_ on Youtube, but I've managed to find this MP3 of the first few minutes, conducted I think by Pierre Boulez. It should give a sense of what the piece is like. As a whole, it's not actually one of Schoenberg's most unapproachable works, despite being twelve tone.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Art Rock said:


> Actually, Debussy is in as well.


Woah! A double nomination in one post? That's a first!


----------



## Art Rock

Nope, it happened before.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Art Rock said:


> Nope, it happened before.


When? Well, probably lost in the archive now.


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Mozart Piano Concerto No. 21 / Alwyn / Scriabin

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 21
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 2
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 2
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 1
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 12


----------



## Pieck

Huilunsoittaja said:


> When? Well, probably lost in the archive now.


Actually couple of times.
Im not here a couple of days and Brahms doesnt get in?

Mendelssohn Brahms Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 2
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 2
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 1
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 12


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Schoenberg: Moses und Aron \ Mendelssohn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 2
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 2
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 1
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 1
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 12


----------



## science

after Webernite (and the big changes here lately):

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 2
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 3
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 1
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 1
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 12

Bizet / Palestrina / Brahms


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn / Verdi / Bach

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 21
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 2
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 3
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 1
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 1
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 13


----------



## Trout

Bizet / Palestrina / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 21
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 2
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 4
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 1
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 1
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 13


----------



## science

Some good stuff there - Bach, Boccherini, Mendelssohn, Purcell, Telemann - that I would love to support if I had more votes. 

Don't know Moses und Aron yet, but I wonder why not Pierrot Lunaire first? Also, Verklarte Nacht would probably be a very popular choice.


----------



## Air

After Trout:

Palestrina / Schoenberg / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 21
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 2
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 6
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 1
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 2
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 12


----------



## tdc

After Air

Bach / Purcell / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 12
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 2
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 6
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 2
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 11


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc

Bruckner: Symphony N.5 / Verdi / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 6
Bizet: Carmen - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 2
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 6
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 2
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 12


----------



## Couchie

After hespdelk 

Beethoven / Scriabin / Schoenberg

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 11
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 2
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 6
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 1
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 12


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn / Verdi / Bruckner 5


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 2
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 6
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 1
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Mozart / Alwyn / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 4
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 6
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 1
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 13


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 17
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 5
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 6
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 1
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 13

Bizet / Mozart / Brahms


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Schoenberg \ Mendelssohn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 17
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 5
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 6
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 2
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 13


----------



## Trout

Bizet / Palestrina / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 19
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 5
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 7
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 2
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 13


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Verdi Bach

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 19
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 5
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 7
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 2
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Alwyn / Scriabin

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 19
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 7
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 7
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 2
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 14


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Schoenberg / Palestrina / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 19
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 7
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 4
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 13


----------



## tdc

After Air

Bach / Telemann / Verdi


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 24
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 8
Bizet: Carmen - 19
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 7
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 4
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 12


----------



## Couchie

After tdc

Beethoven / Scriabin / Schoenberg


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 24
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 10
Bizet: Carmen - 19
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 7
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 3
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 12


----------



## science

after Couchie:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 24
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 10
Bizet: Carmen - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 8
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 3
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 12 

Bizet / Mozart / Brahms


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn / Verdi / Bach

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 10
Bizet: Carmen - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 8
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 3
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 13


----------



## Trout

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 / Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 10
Bizet: Carmen - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 8
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 3
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 13


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Schoenberg \ Mendelssohn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 10
Bizet: Carmen - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 8
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 4
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Webernite:

Mozart / Dvorak / Scriabin

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 10
Bizet: Carmen - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - 2
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 10
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 4
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 13


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 8


Bruckner 8 is already in (#103).

Care to nominate something else?


----------



## Trout

tdc said:


> Bruckner 8 is already in (#103).
> 
> Care to nominate something else?


Whoops- that's kind of embarrassing. :lol: Thanks for catching that. Changed to the 7th.

New board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 10
Bizet: Carmen - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 10
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 4
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 13


----------



## Air

Love the 7th. 

After mmsbls (and Trout's revision):

Bruckner / Schoenberg / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 10
Bizet: Carmen - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 10
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 5
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 12


----------



## tdc

After Air

Bach / Telemann / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 25
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 10
Bizet: Carmen - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 10
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 5
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Verdi: Requiem - 11


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc

Verdi / Beethoven / Mendelssohn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 25
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 10
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 5
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Verdi: Requiem - 13


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn / Dvorak / Palestrina

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 25
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 10
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 7
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 5
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Verdi: Requiem - 13


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 25
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 10
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 5
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Verdi: Requiem - 13

Bizet / Palestrina / Brahms


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Schoenberg \ Mendelssohn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 25
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 10
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 6
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Verdi: Requiem - 13


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn/ Dvorak / Schoenberg


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 17
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 25
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 10
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 5
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Verdi: Requiem - 13


----------



## pjang23

Verdi / Palestrina / Schoenberg

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 17
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 25
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 10
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 9
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 4
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Verdi: Requiem - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Dvorak / Scriabin

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 17
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 25
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 12
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 9
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 4
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Verdi: Requiem - 15


----------



## Trout

Dvorak / Bruckner / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 16
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 25
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 12
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 9
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 4
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Verdi: Requiem - 15


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Bach / Schoenberg / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 16
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 27
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 12
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 9
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 5
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Verdi: Requiem - 15


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Bruckner / Schoenberg / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 16
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 27
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 12
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 9
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 6
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Verdi: Requiem - 14


----------



## Webernite

Thanks for the support with the Schoenberg, guys. I don't really see why Telemann or Boccherini should make the list before he does.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Air:

Bizet / Verdi / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 16
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 27
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 10
Bizet: Carmen - 25
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 12
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 9
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 6
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Verdi: Requiem - 15


----------



## Nix

After Huilunsoittaja

Bizet / Beethoven / Telemann 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 16
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 27
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 27
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 12
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 9
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 6
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 15


----------



## science

after Nix:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 16
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 27
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 29
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 13
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 9
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 6
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 15

Bizet / Mozart / Bruckner


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Verdi Boccherini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 16
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 27
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 29
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 13
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 9
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 6
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 16


----------



## Trout

Bizet / Bruckner / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 27
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 31
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 13
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 9
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 6
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Dvorak / Scriabin

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 27
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 31
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 15
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 9
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 6
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 16


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Schoenberg \ Mendelssohn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 27
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 31
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 15
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 9
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 7
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 16


----------



## science

Webernite said:


> Thanks for the support with the Schoenberg, guys. I don't really see why Telemann or Boccherini should make the list before he does.


That's a great point, but why Moses und Aron? Why not, say, Pierrot Lunaire or Transfigured Night? I thought those were more famous and generally more highly regarded?

Anyway, it is good that Moses und Aron will get our list.

I think I will stop posting the stats by composer, because it appears we're thinking of this as a "composers" project rather than a "compositions" project.


----------



## Webernite

science said:


> That's a great point, but why Moses und Aron? Why not, say, Pierrot Lunaire or Transfigured Night? I thought those were more famous and generally more highly regarded?


Looking back, _Pierrot Lunaire_ might have been a better choice than _Moses_, but they're both among his major works. Also, a lot of people really hate _Pierrot_, so I was worried it might get voted off the board. I did wait several hours after suggesting _Moses_ to see if anyone objected, but nobody did, so I went ahead and nominated it.

I like _Transfigured Night_, but it seemed like a bit of a soft option to nominate an early tonal work as Schoenberg's first piece on the list.


----------



## science

Webernite said:


> Looking back, _Pierrot Lunaire_ might have been a better choice than _Moses_, but they're both among his major works. Also, a lot of people really hate _Pierrot_, so I was worried it might get voted off the board. I did wait several hours after suggesting _Moses_ to see if anyone objected, but nobody did, so I went ahead and nominated it.
> 
> I like _Transfigured Night_, but it seemed like a bit of a soft option to nominate an early tonal work as Schoenberg's first piece on the list.


Moses und Aron then is a kind of middle-way.

Whenever you want to try Pierrot, I would support it. Also, the string trio, or one of the string quartets.


----------



## Webernite

OK, well, _Pierrot_ can be Schoenberg's next piece, and after that I'd also be happy to support the string trio or a quartet. We'll have to see if anyone else has different suggestions, though.

As for Webern, I'm still thinking about what I might nominate. Maybe his symphony.


----------



## tdc

After Webernite

Bach / Schoenberg / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 29
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 31
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 15
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 9
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 8
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 16


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Palestrina / Schoenberg / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 29
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 31
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 15
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 11
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 9
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 15


----------



## hespdelk

After Air:

Boccherini / Verdi / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 29
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 31
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 15
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 11
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 9
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 16


----------



## tdc

Listening to some of the Palestrina piece now for the first time - breathtaking. Next I'll be onto the Dvorak and Boccherini chamber pieces, nether of which I've yet heard either.


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn / Dvorak / Boccherini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 29
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 11
Bizet: Carmen - 31
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 15
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 11
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 9
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 16


----------



## Couchie

Beethoven / Scriabin / Bizet

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 29
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 13
Bizet: Carmen - 30
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 15
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 11
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 9
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 16


----------



## science

After Couchie:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 29
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 13
Bizet: Carmen - 30
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 15
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 2 
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 12
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 9
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 16

Mozart Sinfonia / Palestrina / Brahms


----------



## hespdelk

After science:

Boccherini / Beethoven / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 29
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 14
Bizet: Carmen - 30
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 15
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 2 
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 12
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 9
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 16


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Schoenberg \ Bach

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 28
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 14
Bizet: Carmen - 30
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 15
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 2
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 12
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 10
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 16


----------



## Trout

Bruckner / Dvorak / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 28
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 14
Bizet: Carmen - 30
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 15
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 2
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 12
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 10
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart Piano / Dvorak / Scriabin

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 28
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 14
Bizet: Carmen - 30
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 17
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 2
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 12
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 10
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 16


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Palestrina / Schoenberg / Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 28
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 14
Bizet: Carmen - 30
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 17
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 1
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 14
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 11
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 16


----------



## tdc

After Air

Bach / Schoenberg / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 30
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 14
Bizet: Carmen - 30
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 17
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 1
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 14
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 12
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 15


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn/Dvorak/Mozart sc


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 30
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 14
Bizet: Carmen - 30
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 17
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 14
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 12
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 15


----------



## pjang23

Verdi Mendelssohn Schoenberg

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 30
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 14
Bizet: Carmen - 30
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 17
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 14
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 11
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 4
Verdi: Requiem - 17


----------



## Meaghan

Nooo, I have come too late!  The Mozart Sinfonia Concertante is one of my favorites and now it has come and gone. Oh well. 

After pjang23

Bach / Mozart / Telemann

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 32
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 14
Bizet: Carmen - 30
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 18
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 14
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 11
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 17


----------



## Nix

After Meaghan 

Bizet / Beethoven / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 32
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 15
Bizet: Carmen - 32
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 18
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 14
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 2
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 11
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 16


----------



## science

after Nix:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 32
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 15
Bizet: Carmen - 32
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 20
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 14
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 11
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 16

Mozart / Purcell / Brahms


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Dvorak / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 32
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 15
Bizet: Carmen - 32
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 22
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 14
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 11
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 16


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Bach / Purcell / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 34
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 15
Bizet: Carmen - 32
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 22
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 14
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 11
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 16


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Palestrina / Schoenberg / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 34
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 15
Bizet: Carmen - 32
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 22
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 16
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 12
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 15


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Schoenberg \ Mendelssohn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 34
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 15
Bizet: Carmen - 32
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 29
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 22
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 16
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 13
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 15


----------



## Trout

Bizet / Bruckner / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 34
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 15
Bizet: Carmen - 34
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 29
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 22
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 16
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 13
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 15


----------



## hespdelk

Verdi / Beethoven / Schoenberg

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 34
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 16
Bizet: Carmen - 34
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 29
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 22
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 16
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 12
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 17


----------



## tdc

@ Trout, if I start giving my 2 points to Bizet until its in, would you support the Bach Passacaglia after with your two points until its in?


----------



## pjang23

Verdi Mendelssohn Schoenberg

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 34
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 16
Bizet: Carmen - 34
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 29
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 22
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 16
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 11
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 19


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn / Dvorak / Purcell


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 34
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 16
Bizet: Carmen - 34
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 29
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 22
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 16
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 11
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 19


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected mine for the double post.


----------



## science

My turn again! After Art Rock:

Bizet / Mozart / Brahms 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 34
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 16
Bizet: Carmen - 36
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 29
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 23
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 16
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 11
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 19


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Schoenberg \ Mendelssohn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 34
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 16
Bizet: Carmen - 36
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 23
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 16
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 12
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 19


----------



## hespdelk

Verdi \ Beethoven \ Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 34
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 17
Bizet: Carmen - 36
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 23
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 16
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 12
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 21


----------



## Air

After hespdelk:

Palestrina / Schoenberg / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 34
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 17
Bizet: Carmen - 36
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 14
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 23
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 18
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 13
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Air

Mozart / Dvorak / Scriabin

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 34
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 17
Bizet: Carmen - 36
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 25
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 18
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 13
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 20


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Bach / Palestrina / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 14
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 36
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 17
Bizet: Carmen - 36
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 25
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 19
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 13
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 19


----------



## Trout

Bruckner / Bizet / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 36
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 17
Bizet: Carmen - 37
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 25
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 19
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 13
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 19


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Bizet / Verdi / Bach

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 13
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 35
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 17
Bizet: Carmen - 39
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 15
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 25
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 19
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 13
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 20

No offense to Bach  Just a matter of business.


----------



## Art Rock

The anti-Alwyn crowd is persistent.

Alwyn / Dvorak / Brahms


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 35
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 17
Bizet: Carmen - 39
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 16
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 25
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 19
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 13
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 20


----------



## GoneBaroque

Bach / Alwyn / Palestrina


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 16
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 37
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 17
Bizet: Carmen - 39
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 16
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 25
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 18
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 13
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 20


----------



## pjang23

Verdi Mendelssohn Schoenberg

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 16
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 37
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 17
Bizet: Carmen - 39
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 16
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 25
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 18
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 12
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 22


----------



## Trout

tdc said:


> @ Trout, if I start giving my 2 points to Bizet until its in, would you support the Bach Passacaglia after with your two points until its in?


Agreed, although I don't think my vote would help that much seeing as those two works have a pretty large lead over the next work.


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> Agreed, although I don't think my vote would help that much seeing as those two works have a pretty large lead over the next work.


All right thanks. You're right it might not, but at least it'll end the stalemate between Bach and Bizet, and save us time.


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 16
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 36
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 17
Bizet: Carmen - 40
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 16
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 27
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 18
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 12
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 22

Mozart / Bizet / Bach


----------



## hespdelk

after science:

Verdi / Beethoven / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 36
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 18
Bizet: Carmen - 40
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 16
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 27
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 18
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 12
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 24


----------



## Air

After hespdelk:

Palestrina / Schoenberg / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 36
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 18
Bizet: Carmen - 40
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 16
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 27
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 20
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 13
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 22


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Verdi Schoenberg

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 36
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 18
Bizet: Carmen - 40
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 16
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 27
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 20
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 12
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 23


----------



## Nix

After pjang23

Bizet / Beethoven / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 36
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 19
Bizet: Carmen - 42
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 16
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 27
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 20
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 12
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 22


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn / Dvorak / Palestrina


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 17
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 36
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 19
Bizet: Carmen - 42
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 17
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 27
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 19
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 12
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 22


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Scriabin / Bizet / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 17
*Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor - 36*
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 19
*Bizet: Carmen - 43*
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 29
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 17
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 27
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 19
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 12
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 22

Bizet and Bach Qualify!


----------



## tdc

Updated list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor


Updated Voting board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 17
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 19
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 29
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 17
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 27
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 19
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 12
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Mozart / Dvorak / Scriabin

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 17
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 19
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 29
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 18
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 29
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 19
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 12
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 22


----------



## Trout

Dvorak / Bruckner / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 16
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 19
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 29
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 20
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 29
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 19
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 12
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 22


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Schoenberg \ Mozart

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 16
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 19
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 20
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 28
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 19
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 3
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 13
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 22


----------



## science

tdc said:


> Updated list:
> ...
> 127. Bizet: Carmen
> 128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor


Two great additions.


----------



## science

after Webernite:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 16
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 19
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 20
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 28
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 21
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 13
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 22

Palestrina / Purcell / Bruckner


----------



## hespdelk

after science:

Verdi / Beethoven / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 20
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 28
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 21
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 13
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 24


----------



## Air

After hespdelk:

Palestrina / Schoenberg / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 20
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 28
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 23
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 14
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Mozart / Dvorak / Scriabin

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 21
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 30
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 23
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 14
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 24


----------



## pjang23

Looks like a very intense race now.

Verdi Palestrina Schoenberg

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 21
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 30
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 24
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 13
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 26


----------



## tdc

After pjang23

Debussy: Nocturnes L91 / Schoenberg / Boccherini


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 15
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 2
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 21
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 30
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 24
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 14
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 26


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn / Dvorak / brahms


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 17
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 29
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 2
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 30
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 24
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 14
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 26


----------



## Trout

Bruckner / Verdi / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 16
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 29
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 2
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 30
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 24
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 14
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 27


----------



## GoneBaroque

after Trout
Alwyn / Palestrina / Mozart

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 29
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 2
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 29
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 25
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 14
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 27


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Schoenberg \ Mozart

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 2
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 28
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 25
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 15
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 27


----------



## Couchie

After Webernite
Beethoven \ Scriabin \ Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 2
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 28
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 25
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 15
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 27


----------



## science

after couchie:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 2
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 28
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 25
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 5
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 15
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 27

Haydn / Purcell / Bruckner


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Dvorak / Scriabin

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 2
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 30
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 25
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 5
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 15
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 27


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Palestrina / Schoenberg / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 2
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 30
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 27
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 5
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 16
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 26


----------



## pjang23

Purcell Debussy Schoenberg

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 3
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 30
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 27
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 15
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 26


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn / Dvorak / Debussy


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 2
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 30
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 27
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 15
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 26


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock 

Debussy / Palestrina / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 30
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 28
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 15
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 25


----------



## Trout

Dvorak / Bruckner / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 19
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 30
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 28
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 15
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 25


----------



## science

after Trout:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 19
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 29
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 32
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 29
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 15
Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 25 

Mozart / Palestrina / Brahms


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Dvorak / Scriabin

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 19
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 29
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 27
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 34
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 29
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 25


----------



## Trout

Dvorak / Bruckner / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 29
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 4
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 34
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 29
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 25


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Verdi / Debussy / Beethoven

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 29
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 5
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 34
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 29
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 27


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Schoenberg \ Dvorak

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 18
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 5
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 34
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 29
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 16
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 27


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn / Verdi / Beethoven


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 5
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 34
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 29
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 16
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Debussy / Schoenberg / Boccherini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 34
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 29
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 17
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Palestrina / Schoenberg / Mozart

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 33
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 31
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 18
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## Couchie

mmsbls said:


> After science:
> 
> Mozart / Dvorak / *Scriabin*












OH WOE! Why, my dear mmsbls, why evict Scriabin?!


----------



## pjang23

Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy / Debussy / Schoenberg

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 8
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 33
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 31
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 17
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## mmsbls

Couchie said:


> OH WOE! Why, my dear mmsbls, why evict Scriabin?!


That's a reasonable question. I don't know opera well enough so I neither vote for or against operatic works. Of the very few works I felt were not ready for the list yet, Scriabin's Poeme had by far the least support. That made my choice easier.

If you felt so strongly about that work, why didn't you support it more (i.e. first choice rather than always second)?


----------



## science

after Air:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 35
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 31
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 18
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28

Mozart / Haydn / Brahms


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Dvorak / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 37
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 31
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 18
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## Trout

Dvorak / Mozart / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 19
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 7
*Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 31*
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 - 38
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 31*
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 18
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## Trout

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21


New board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 19
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 31
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 31
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 18
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## Couchie

mmsbls said:


> That's a reasonable question. I don't know opera well enough so I neither vote for or against operatic works. Of the very few works I felt were not ready for the list yet, Scriabin's Poeme had by far the least support. That made my choice easier.
> 
> If you felt so strongly about that work, why didn't you support it more (i.e. first choice rather than always second)?


RATIONALE REJECTED. 

_*Cue Alberich's curse Leitmotif*_

'TILL THAT WHICH THOU HATH DONE BE UNDONE, ACCURSED BE YOUR FIRST CHOICE; BY COUCHIE'S HAND SHALL MMSBLS OFFER BUT TWO SECOND CHOICES!


----------



## Couchie

After trout:

Beethoven / Verdi / Dvorak

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 19
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 31
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 18
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 29


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Schoenberg \ Dvorak

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 19
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 7
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 31
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 19
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 29


----------



## tdc

After Webernite

Debussy / Palestrina / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 19
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 9
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 32
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 19
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 29


----------



## pjang23

Science missed my post. The board should be:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 19
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 10
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 32
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 18
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 29


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn / Dvorak / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 21
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 10
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 32
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 18
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 29


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Palestrina / Schoenberg / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 21
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 10
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 27
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 34
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 19
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Mendelssohn / Schoenberg

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 21
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 10
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 28
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 34
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 18
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Schoenberg \ Dvorak

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 21
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 33
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 10
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 28
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 34
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 19
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 4
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> Science missed my post.


Sorry man!


----------



## science

after webernite:


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 21
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 10
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 28
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 36
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 19
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28 

Palestrina / Schubert / Brahms


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Mendelssohn / Schoenberg

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 21
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 10
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 36
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 18
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 7
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## Trout

Dvorak / Bruckner / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 20
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 10
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 31
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 36
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 18
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 7
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn / Dvorak / Brahms


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 10
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 36
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 18
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 7
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## Air

*Palestrina* / Schoenberg / Dvorak

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
*Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31*
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 10
*Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 31*
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
*Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli - 38*
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 19
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 7
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28

:tiphat:


----------



## mmsbls

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

New board:
Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 22
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 10
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 31
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 19
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 7
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Alwyn / Dvorak / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 24
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 10
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 19
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 7
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## tdc

corrected board (Purcell somehow disappeared from the list yesterday after one of my posts)


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 24
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 10
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 7
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 19
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 7
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Debussy / Purcell / Dvorak

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 24
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 12
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 31
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 8
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 19
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 7
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## science

after tdc:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 24
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 12
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 31
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 19
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 9
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 28

Schubert / Purcell / Telemann


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Schoenberg \ Dvorak

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 24
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 33
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 12
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 20
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 9
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Verdi Schoenberg

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 24
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 33
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 12
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 19
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 29


----------



## Trout

Dvorak / Bruckner / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 23
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 33
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 12
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 19
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 29


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Alwyn / Dvorak / Bruckner 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 25
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 33
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 12
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 19
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 29


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Debussy / Schoenberg / Verdi


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 25
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 33
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 14
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 20
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc

Verdi / Beethoven / Alwyn


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 24
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 33
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 14
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 20
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 30


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn/Dvorak/Brahms


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 26
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 14
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 34
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 20
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 30


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Schoenberg / Dvorak / Brahms

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 26
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 31
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 14
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 35
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 22
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 30


----------



## science

after Air:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 26
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
* Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
* Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 14
* Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 37
* Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 22
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 30

Dvorak / Haydn / Brahms


----------



## science

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American" 

New board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 26
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 14
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American" - 37
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 22
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 30


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected new board:


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 26
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 22
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 30


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Schoenberg \ Mendelssohn 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 26
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 28
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 23
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 30


----------



## Webernite

Just because Brahms doesn't aim at sounding like a Hungarian Schubert in these string quartets doesn't mean that they're not as good as his other works!


----------



## hespdelk

Boccherini \ Beethoven \ Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 25
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 24
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 28
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 23
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 30


----------



## Pieck

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 25
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 24
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 6
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 34
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 23
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 29

Brahms Mendelssohn Verdi


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Debussy Boccherini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 25
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 24
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 34
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 23
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 13
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 29


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn / Verdi / Beethoven


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 27
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 34
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 23
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 13
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Alwyn / Schubert / Bruckner


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 29
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 34
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 9
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 23
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 14
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 30


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Debussy / Purcell / Boccherini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 29
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 34
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 10
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 23
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 14
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 30


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 / Bruckner / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 28
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 34
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 10
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 23
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 14
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 30


I just realized that Beethoven's 7th was not yet voted in.


----------



## Webernite

Seriously?


----------



## Air

After Trout:

Schoenberg / Purcell / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 28
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 34
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 11
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 25
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 14
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 29


----------



## GoneBaroque

After Air:

Beethoven / Alwyn / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 29
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 34
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 11
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 25
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 14
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## science

after GoneBaroque:


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 29
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 34
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 11
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 25
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 14
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 1
Verdi: Requiem - 28 

Purcell / Haydn / Telemann


----------



## tdc

corrected board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 29
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 34
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 13
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 25
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 14
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 1
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Schoenberg \ Boccherini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 29
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
*Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51 - 36*
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 13
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 26
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 14
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 1
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## tdc

Updated List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51

New Board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 29
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 13
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 26
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 14
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 1
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Schubert Boccherini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 29
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 31
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 13
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 26
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 1
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Alwyn / Beethoven / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 31
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 23
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 31
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 13
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 26
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 1
Verdi: Requiem - 28


----------



## hespdelk

After mmsbls:

Verdi / Beethoven Fugue / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 30
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 24
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 31
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 13
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 26
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 1
Verdi: Requiem - 30


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Symphony / Beethoven: Grosse / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 29
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 31
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 13
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 26
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 1
Verdi: Requiem - 30


----------



## Air

After Trout:

Schoenberg / Purcell / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 29
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 31
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 14
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 28
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 1
Verdi: Requiem - 29


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn / Bruckner / Beethoven GF

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 31
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 24
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 31
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 14
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 28
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 1
Verdi: Requiem - 29


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Debussy / Schoenberg / Boccherini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 31
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 24
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 19
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 31
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 14
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 29
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 1
Verdi: Requiem - 29


----------



## science

after TDC: 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 31
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 24
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 31
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 16
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 29
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 15
Verdi: Requiem - 29

Purcell / Debussy / Telemann


----------



## Pieck

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 31
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 24
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 33
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 17
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 28
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 15
Verdi: Requiem - 29

Mendelssohn Purcell Schoenberg


----------



## Pieck

Art Rock said:


> Beethoven GF


Beethoven's girlfriend?


----------



## hespdelk

Verdi / Beethoven Fuge / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 30
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 33
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 17
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 28
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 15
Verdi: Requiem - 31


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn / Bruckner / Beethoven's 7th


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 32
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 33
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 17
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 28
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 15
Verdi: Requiem - 31


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Schubert Alwyn (Just moving things along)

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 31
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 35
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 17
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 28
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 16
Verdi: Requiem - 31


----------



## Art Rock

There are already sufficient consistent anti-Alwyn voters without people voting against it just to move things along.


----------



## pjang23

Art Rock said:


> There are already sufficient consistent anti-Alwyn voters without people voting against it just to move things along.


I'll help it up afterwards. I do enjoy the piece. Want to help with Verdi after the Alwyn?


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Alwyn / Beethoven Sym 7 / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 33
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 35
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 17
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 28
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 16
Verdi: Requiem - 31


----------



## Art Rock

pjang23 said:


> I'll help it up afterwards. I do enjoy the piece. Want to help with Verdi after the Alwyn?


Sure. The Verdi is my second favourite piece of the ones on the board.


----------



## Trout

Art Rock said:


> There are already sufficient consistent anti-Alwyn voters without people voting against it just to move things along.


Sorry, but I just can't find anything else to vote against.  It is a beautiful piece and my vote will hardly make a difference since it will likely get in within the next three spots.


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Symphony / Verdi / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 32
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 35
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 17
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 28
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 16
Verdi: Requiem - 32


----------



## Webernite

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 \ Schoenberg \ Boccherini

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 33
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 35
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 17
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 29
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 16
Verdi: Requiem - 31


----------



## tdc

After Webernite

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III / Purcell / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 33
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 2
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 35
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 18
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 29
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 16
Verdi: Requiem - 31


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Ives / Schoenberg / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 33
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 2
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 35
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 18
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 30
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 16
Verdi: Requiem - 30


----------



## science

after air:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 33
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 2
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 35
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 19
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 29
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 18
Verdi: Requiem - 30 

Schubert / Purcell / Schoenberg


----------



## GoneBaroque

after science:

Bach / Beethoven / Mendelssohn


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 33
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 34
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 19
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 29
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 18
Verdi: Requiem - 30


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Schubert Schoenberg

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 33
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 36
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 19
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 28
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Alwyn / Beethoven / Ives

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 35
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 36
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 19
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 28
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 30


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Symphony / Verdi / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 34
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 36
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 19
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 28
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 31


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Ives / Mendelssohn / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 34
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 37
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 19
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 28
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 30


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc

Verdi / Beethoven Fugue / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 33
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 26
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 37
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 19
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 28
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 32


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn / Mendelssohn / Beethoven GF 


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 35
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 38
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 19
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 28
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 32


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Schoenberg / Ives / Schubert

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 35
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 38
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 19
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 30
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 18
Verdi: Requiem - 32


----------



## science

after Air:

Bach / Ives / Bruckner

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 35
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 6
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 38
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 19
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 30
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 18
Verdi: Requiem - 32


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Bach \ Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 35
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 38
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 19
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 32
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 18
Verdi: Requiem - 31


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Verdi Schoenberg

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 35
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 40
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 19
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 31
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 18
Verdi: Requiem - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Alwyn / Beethoven Sym 7 / Ives

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 37
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 40
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 19
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 31
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 18
Verdi: Requiem - 32


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Symphony / Verdi / Alwyn

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 36
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 4
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 40
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 19
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 31
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 18
Verdi: Requiem - 33


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Mendelssohn / Purcell / Alwyn ( Just to get in Mendelssohn - I won't take anymore votes away from Alwyn)

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 35
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 4
*Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 - 42*
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 31
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 18
Verdi: Requiem - 33


----------



## tdc

Updated List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6


Updated Voting Board:

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 35
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 4
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 31
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 18
Verdi: Requiem - 33


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Schoenberg / Ives / Verdi

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 35
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 7
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 33
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 18
Verdi: Requiem - 32


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn / Barber / Haydn


Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 37
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 7
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 1
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 33
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 18
Verdi: Requiem - 32


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Haydn / Alwyn / Schoenberg 

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 38
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 7
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 1
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 32
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 18
Verdi: Requiem - 32


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Man, I really don't know anything here, let alone like them. You know what _that _means! 

Verdi / Borodin: Prince Igor / Ives

Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 38
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 7
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 1
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 4
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 32
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 18
Verdi: Requiem - 34

Or, should it just be _Prince Igor_ in general? There are other great parts in it. Someone change if you wish, I allow it.


----------



## Trout

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Or, should it just be _Prince Igor_ in general? There are other great parts in it. Someone change if you wish, I allow it.


I think it should be Prince Igor otherwise we would have had other pieces like "Ride of the Valkyries" on the list and disregard the rest of Die Walkure or the entire Ring.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Trout said:


> I think it should be Prince Igor otherwise we would have had other pieces like "Ride of the Valkyries" on the list and disregard the rest of Die Walkure or the entire Ring.


Ok, I'll edit it.

Proceed.

Haha I'm sorry I put Borodin the wrong spot, I was thinking of putting a R-K work up, but changed my mind.


----------



## pjang23

Alwyn Schubert Verdi

*Alwyn: Harp concerto "Lyra Angelica" - 40*
Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 7
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 1
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 25
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 4
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 32
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 33


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Beethoven: Grosse Fuge \ Verdi

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 7
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 1
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 26
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 4
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 34
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 32


----------



## Trout

Beethoven: Symphony / Bruckner / Haydn

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 7
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 1
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 26
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 18
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 4
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 34
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 32


----------



## tdc

Updated List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Bach / Schoenberg / Verdi

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 1
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 26
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 18
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 4
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 35
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 31


----------



## hespdelk

After tdc:

Verdi / Beethoven Fugue / Schoenberg

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 1
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 27
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 18
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 4
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 34
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 33


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" / Beethoven Sym 7 / Ives

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 1
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 27
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 2
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 3
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 34
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 33


----------



## Art Rock

Verdi / Barber / Haydn


Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 2
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 27
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 2
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 3
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 34
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 35

Glad to see Alwyn make it.


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Schoenberg / Ives / Verdi

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 2
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 27
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 2
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 4
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 36
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 34


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Beethoven: Grosse Fuge \ Verdi

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 2
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 28
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 2
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 4
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 38
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 33


----------



## hespdelk

Liszt: Piano Concerto N.2 / Verdi / Schoenberg

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 2
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 28
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 2
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 4
Liszt: Piano Concerto N.2 - 2
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 37
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 34


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Borodin / Liszt / Ives

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 2
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 28
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 2
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 3
Liszt: Piano Concerto N.2 - 3
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 37
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 34


----------



## mmsbls

After Huilunsoittaja

Elgar / Beethoven Sym 7 / Ives

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 2
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 28
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 2
Liszt: Piano Concerto N.2 - 3
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 37
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 34


----------



## Art Rock

I'll support Verdi further once Schoenberg is in (otherwise it just gets counterproductive). Actually, 3 more points for Schoenberg and they are both in.

Barber / Elgar / Beethoven GF


Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 27
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 2
Liszt: Piano Concerto N.2 - 3
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 37
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 34


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Ives / Schoenberg / Bruckner

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 27
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 4
Liszt: Piano Concerto N.2 - 3
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 38
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 34


----------



## Air

*Schoenberg*  / Ives / Verdi

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 27
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto N.2 - 3
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
*Schoenberg: Moses und Aron - 40*
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
*Verdi: Requiem - 33*

One more point and Verdi's in too. (And after that the GF should fall pretty quickly!)


----------



## tdc

Updated List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron


Updated Voting Board:

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 4
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 27
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto N.2 - 3
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
Verdi: Requiem - 33


----------



## Trout

Elgar / Verdi / Haydn

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 4
*Beethoven: Grosse Fuge - 27*
*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 20*
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
*Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20*
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto N.2 - 3
*Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20*
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19
*Verdi: Requiem - 34*


----------



## Trout

Updated list (again):

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge


Updated board:

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 20
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto N.2 - 3
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 19


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Schubert Liszt

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 22
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto N.2 - 2
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 20
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 20


----------



## science

Been busy here! 

After pjang:

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 22
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto N.2 - 2
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 21
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 22

Schubert / Purcell / Bruckner


----------



## Trout

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 / Holst: The Planets / Haydn

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 22
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto N.2 - 2
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 21
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After trout:

Elgar / Beethoven / Ives

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 22
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 4
Liszt: Piano Concerto N.2 - 2
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 21
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 2


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Liszt / Bach / Elgar

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 22
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 4
Liszt: Piano Concerto N.2 - 4
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 21
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 2


----------



## Art Rock

Barber / Shostakovich / Haydn


Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 22
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 4
Liszt: Piano Concerto N.2 - 4
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 21
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 3


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Ives / Bruckner / Liszt

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 22
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 6
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 21
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 3


----------



## hespdelk

Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 / Liszt / Barber

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 22
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 6
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 21
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 3


----------



## pjang23

Debussy / Purcell / Liszt

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 24
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 6
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 22
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 3


----------



## Pieck

Vivaldi Stabat Mater Purcell Barber


Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 24
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 6
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 23
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## hespdelk

Liszt / Boccherini / Ives

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 24
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 23
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire \ Beethoven \ Boccherini

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 24
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## Art Rock

Barber / Elgar / Vivaldi


Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 24
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 1


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 25
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 1

Haydn / Debussy / Bruckner


----------



## mmsbls

after science:

Elgar / Beethoven / Liszt

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 25
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 1


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Debussy / Liszt / Bruckner

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 27
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 3
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 1


----------



## Trout

Holst / Elgar / Haydn (such a British vote )

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 27
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 1


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Schubert Boccherini

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 29
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 1


----------



## GoneBaroque

after pjang23

Shostakovich / Purcell / Holst

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 29
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 2
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 24
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 1


----------



## Air

After GoneBaroque:

Ives / Purcell / Haydn

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 29
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 1


----------



## science

after Air:

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
* Debussy: Nocturnes L91 - 31
* Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
* Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 24
* Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 1

Debussy / Schubert / Purcell


----------



## science

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91 

New board: 

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 24
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Elgar / Beethoven / Holst

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 24
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Borodin: Prince Igor - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 24
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 1


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Bach / Ives / Borodin


Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 12
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 24
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Borodin: Prince Igor - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #83 "Hen" - 1
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 24
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 1


----------



## Trout

Holst / Beethoven / Haydn

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 12
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 25
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Borodin: Prince Igor - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 14
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 24
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 1


----------



## Art Rock

Barber / Shostakovich / Schoenberg


Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 12
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 25
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Borodin: Prince Igor - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 14
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 24
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 1
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 1


----------



## pjang23

Purcell Schubert Boccherini

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 12
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 25
Borodin: Prince Igor - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 14
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 26
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 1
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 1


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Ives / Purcell / Schubert

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 12
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 25
Borodin: Prince Igor - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 14
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 10
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 27
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 1
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 1


----------



## Pieck

I remember at least 2 people who said they'd support Vivaldi's Stabat

Vavaldi Purcell Barber

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 12
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 25
Borodin: Prince Igor - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 14
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 10
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 28
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 1
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 3


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 12
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 26
Borodin: Prince Igor - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 13
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 10
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 28
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 1
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 3

Schubert / Beethoven / Elgar

Had a really hard time finding the negative vote on this board.


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Bach \ Barber

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 13
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 26
Borodin: Prince Igor - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 13
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 10
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 28
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 3
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 3


----------



## Art Rock

Barber / Elgar / Vivaldi


Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 13
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 26
Borodin: Prince Igor - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 14
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 10
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 28
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 3
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## pjang23

Purcell Prokofiev Liszt

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 13
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 26
Borodin: Prince Igor - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 14
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 10
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 1
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 30
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 3
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Elgar / Beethoven / Schoenberg

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 13
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Borodin: Prince Igor - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 16
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 10
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 1
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 30
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## Trout

Shostakovich / Elgar / Schoenberg

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 13
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Borodin: Prince Igor - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 17
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 10
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 1
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 30
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 1
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 8
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Purcell / Liszt / Shostakovich


Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 13
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Borodin: Prince Igor - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 17
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 10
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 1
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 32
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 1
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Purcell :tiphat: / Ives / Borodin

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 13
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 8
*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 27*
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 17
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 11
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 1
*Purcell: Dido and Aeneas - 34*
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 1
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## Air

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas

New board:

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 13
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 17
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 11
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 1
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 1
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## GoneBaroque

after New board:

Beethoven /Bach / Shostakovich

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 14
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 28
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 17
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 11
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 1
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 1
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## Trout

GoneBaroque said:


> after New board:
> 
> Beethoven /Bach / Shostakovich


Last time you voted for Shostakovich, but now you vote against the piece. 
Sudden change of heart?


----------



## pjang23

Prokofiev Beethoven Holst

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 14
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 29
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 17
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 11
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 1
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Elgar / Beethoven / Holst

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 14
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 30
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 19
Holst: The Planets - 1
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 11
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 1
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## Trout

Shostakovich / Holst / Schoenberg

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 14
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 30
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 19
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 11
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 8
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Beethoven / Bach / Schubert

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 15
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 8
*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 - 32*
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 19
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 11
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 8
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## tdc

Updated List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91 
139. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7


Updated Board:

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 15
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 8
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 19
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 11
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 8
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Ives / Bruckner / Schubert

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 15
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 8
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 19
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 13
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 8
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## Art Rock

After Air

Barber / Shostakovich / Liszt

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 15
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 10
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 19
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 13
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 15
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 10
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 19
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
* Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy - 26*
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2

Schubert / Ives / Bruckner


----------



## science

Updated list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91 
139. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
140. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy

New board:

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 15
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 10
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 19
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 2


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 15
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 10
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 1
Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 19
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 4

Vivaldi Debussy: Cello Sonata Liszt


----------



## mmsbls

After Pieck:

Elgar / Prokofiev / Bach

*Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 14*
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 10
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 1
*Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma" - 21*
Holst: The Planets - 2
*Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 14*
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 4


----------



## mmsbls

Updated list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
140. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
141. Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma"

New board:

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 14
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 10
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 1
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 4


----------



## Art Rock

Barber / Holst / Prokofiev

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 14
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 12
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 1
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 4


----------



## pjang23

Haydn: Trumpet Concerto / Prokofiev / Holst

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 14
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 12
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 2
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 4


----------



## Webernite

Bach \ Prokofiev \ Shostakovich

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 16
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 12
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 2
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 8
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 4


----------



## Air

After Webernite:

Ives / Bruckner / Liszt

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 16
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 12
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 2
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 16
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 8
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 4

I wonder why people are nominating a whole bunch of Haydn works before _The Creation_.


----------



## Trout

Air said:


> I wonder why people are nominating a whole bunch of Haydn works before _The Creation_.


The Creation is already in (#111)

Shostakovich / Holst / Ives

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 16
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 12
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 2
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 10
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 4


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin / Liszt / Bruckner

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 16
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 12
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 2
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 2
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 10
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 4


----------



## science

after tdc:

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 18
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 12
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 2
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 2
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 16
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 10
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 4 

Bach / Ives / Bruckner


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Prokofiev Liszt

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 18
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 12
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 2
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 16
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 10
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 4


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

PROKOFIEV!!/ Borodin / Ives

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 18
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 12
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 2
Borodin: Prince Igor - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 10
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 4

Oh no... 3 Russian things at once, so I can't vote up for all 3 at once... but don't kill Borodin!


----------



## tdc

Well, I definitely won't kill the Prokofiev, as its one of my favorite works on the board...as for the other two...:devil: j/k (kind of. Its hard to know what to vote against right now)

After Huilun...

Bartok / Liszt / Borodin

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 18
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 12
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 10
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 4


----------



## hespdelk

Liszt / Vivaldi / Ives

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 18
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 12
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 10
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 5


----------



## Trout

Shostakovich / Holst / Ives

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 18
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 12
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Holst: The Planets - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 13
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 5


----------



## Art Rock

Barber / Shostakovitch/ Haydn


Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 18
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 14
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Holst: The Planets - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 13
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Prokofiev / Shostakovich / Holst

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 18
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 14
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 13
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 5


----------



## Pieck

Vivaldi Debussy Barber

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 18
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 13
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 13
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 7


----------



## science

after Pieck:

*Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - 20
* Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 13
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 13
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 7

Bach / Debussy / Shostakovich


----------



## science

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet 'The Trout'
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
140. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
141. Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme, "Enigma"
142. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III 

New board:

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 13
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 13
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 7


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire \ Prokofiev \ Shostakovich

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 13
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 13
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 7


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin (Should've been in a long time ago) / Haydn / Liszt

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 2
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 13
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 13
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Prokofiev / Bach / Holst

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 3
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 13
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Holst: The Planets - 2
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 13
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 7


----------



## Trout

Shostakovich / Holst / Ives

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 3
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 13
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 12
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 7


----------



## Air

After Trout:

Ives / Bruckner / Liszt

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 3
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 13
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 4
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 7


----------



## tdc

After Air

Bartok / Liszt / Bruckner

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 3
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 13
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 6
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 7


----------



## Art Rock

After tdc

Barber / Holst / Prokofiev

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 3
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 15
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 6
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Holst: The Planets - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 7


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 3
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 15
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 6
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Holst: The Planets - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 9

Vivaldi Debussy Liszt


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 3
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 16
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 6
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Holst: The Planets - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 16
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 15
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 9


Ives / Barber / Shostakovich


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Bach Holst

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 4
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 16
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 6
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 16
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 15
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 9


----------



## Trout

Shostakovich / Holst / Ives

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 4
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 16
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 6
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Holst: The Planets - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Prokofiev / Bach / Holst

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 5
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 16
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 6
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 9


----------



## hespdelk

Liszt / Vivaldi / Barber

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 5
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 15
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 6
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Holst: The Planets - 3
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 10


----------



## Art Rock

Barber / Holst / Liszt

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 5
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 17
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 6
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Holst: The Planets - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 10


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Ives / Bruckner / Liszt

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 5
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 17
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 6
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Holst: The Planets - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 17
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 10


----------



## violadude

ok Ive looked through this and read over the rules so many times, but I still do not understand what we are doing here. Could someone explain?


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Bartok / Ives / Bruckner

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 5
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 17
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 8
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Holst: The Planets - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 18
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 10


----------



## pjang23

violadude said:


> ok Ive looked through this and read over the rules so many times, but I still do not understand what we are doing here. Could someone explain?


Every 9 hours, you can vote. Your vote should look like this:

Work A / Work B / Work C

A is given 2 points, B is given 1 point, and C is deducted 1 point. You are free to add new works to the board with your +2 or +1 votes. A work gets added to our final list once it accumulates 7 more points than any other work on the board.


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 5
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 17
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 8
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Holst: The Planets - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 18
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 12

Vivaldi Debussy Bruckner


----------



## Pieck

double post


----------



## hespdelk

Liszt / Vivaldi / Ives

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 5
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 17
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 8
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Holst: The Planets - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 17
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 13


----------



## Webernite

Prokofiev \ Schoenberg \ Shostakovich

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 5
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 17
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 8
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Holst: The Planets - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 17
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 16
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 13


----------



## Art Rock

Barber / Bach / Haydn


Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 6
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 8
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 5
Holst: The Planets - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 17
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 16
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 13


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Prokofiev / Shostakovich / Ives

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 6
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 8
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 5
Holst: The Planets - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 16
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 18
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 13

Ah! Now people are putting things I like! The Planets are great.


----------



## mmsbls

After Huilunsoittaja:

Prokofiev / Bach / Schoenberg

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 7
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 8
Borodin: Prince Igor - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 5
Holst: The Planets - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 16
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 13


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Liszt / Bartok / Borodin

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 7
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 5
Holst: The Planets - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 16
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 13


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Prokofiev Liszt

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 7
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 7
Holst: The Planets - 4
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 16
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 21
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 13


----------



## Trout

Shostakovich / Holst / Ives

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 7
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 7
Holst: The Planets - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 21
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 19
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 13


----------



## Air

After Trout:

Ives / Bruckner / Liszt

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 7
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 7
Holst: The Planets - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 17
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 21
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 19
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 13


----------



## GoneBaroque

After Air:

Shostakovich / Bruckner / Haydn

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 7
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Holst: The Planets - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 17
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 21
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 13


----------



## science

after GoneBaroque:

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Holst: The Planets - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 18
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 13

Bach / Ives / Prokofiev


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Bruckner \ Shostakovich

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Holst: The Planets - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 18
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 20
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 13


----------



## tdc

After Webernite

Bartok / Ives / Shostakovich

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Holst: The Planets - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 19
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 19
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 13


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi / Liszt / Barber

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 18
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Holst: The Planets - 5
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 19
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 19
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 15


----------



## Trout

Shostakovich / Holst / Ives

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 18
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Holst: The Planets - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 18
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 15


----------



## Air

After Trout:

Ives / Bruckner / Vivaldi

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 18
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Holst: The Planets - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 20
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 14


----------



## Art Rock

barber / Shostakovich / Vivaldi

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 9
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 20
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Holst: The Planets - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 20
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 22
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 13


----------



## pjang23

Haydn / Bach / Liszt

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 18
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Holst: The Planets - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 20
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 14


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board:

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 20
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Holst: The Planets - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 20
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 22
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 13


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 10
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Holst: The Planets - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 20
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 22
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 15

Vivaldi Debussy Barber


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 12
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Holst: The Planets - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 21
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 15

Bach / Ives / Shostakovich


----------



## Webernite

Bach \ Schoenberg \ Shostakovich

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 14
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Holst: The Planets - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 21
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 20
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 15


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi \ Liszt \ Barber

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 14
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 18
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Holst: The Planets - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 21
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 20
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 17


----------



## Trout

Shostakovich / Holst / Ives

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 14
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 18
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Holst: The Planets - 7
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 20
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 22
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 17


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hmm, not sure where to go with this... 

Shostakovich / Holst / Ives

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 14
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 18
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Holst: The Planets - 8
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 19
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 17


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OHO! I just realized I copied you, Trout! Haha I wasn't thinking of that at the time!


----------



## tdc

After Huilun...

Bartok / Liszt / Shostakovich

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 14
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 18
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Holst: The Planets - 8
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 19
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 23
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 17


----------



## Art Rock

Shostakovich / Barber / Vivaldi


Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 14
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Holst: The Planets - 8
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 19
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 25
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 16


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Ives / Bruckner / Liszt

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 14
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Holst: The Planets - 8
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 21
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 25
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 16

Ives! Ives! Until it makes the list. I'm persistent to the end.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Air said:


> Ives! Ives! Until it makes the list. I'm persistent to the end.


Oh yeah? Keep it on the nominated list, or else I'll have nothing to "Negative-ize." I don't like voting against a piece I don't know, but I know that one.


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Prokofiev / Bach / Holst

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 15
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Holst: The Planets - 7
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 21
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 22
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 25
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 16


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Bach Holst

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 16
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Holst: The Planets - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 21
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 22
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 25
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 16


----------



## science

after pjang:

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 18
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Holst: The Planets - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 22
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 22
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 16 

Bach / Ives / Shostakovich


----------



## tdc

After science

Bartok / Ives / Haydn

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 18
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 9
Holst: The Planets - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 23
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 22
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 16


----------



## Trout

Shostakovich / Holst / Ives

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 18
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 9
Holst: The Planets - 7
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 22
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 22
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 26
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 16


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi / Liszt / Barber

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 18
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 18
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 9
Holst: The Planets - 7
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 22
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 22
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 26
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 18


----------



## Art Rock

Shostakovich / Barber / Vivaldi


Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 18
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 9
Holst: The Planets - 7
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 22
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 22
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 28
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 17


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Ives / Bruckner / Liszt

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 18
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 9
Holst: The Planets - 7
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 24
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 22
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 28
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 17


----------



## science

after Air:

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 20
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 9
Holst: The Planets - 7
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 25
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 21
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 28
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 17

Bach / Ives / Prokofiev


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Prokofiev / Bach / Holst

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 21
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 9
Holst: The Planets - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 25
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 28
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 17


----------



## science

Here is my vote and mmsbls' put together, the current board:

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 21
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 9
Holst: The Planets - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 25
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 28
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 17


----------



## pjang23

Haydn / Bach / Liszt

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 22
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 25
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 28
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 17


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Bach \ Shostakovich

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 23
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 25
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 27
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 17


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi \ Liszt \ Barber

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 23
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 18
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 25
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 27
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 19


----------



## Air

After hespdelk:

Ives / Bruckner / Vivaldi

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 23
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 18
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets - 6
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 27
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 27
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 18


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Shostakovich / Holst / Ives

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 23
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 18
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets -7
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 26
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 29
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 18


----------



## Art Rock

Shostakovich - Barber - Haydn


Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 23
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Holst: The Planets -7
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 26
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 31
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 18


----------



## Trout

Holst / Shostakovich / Ives

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 23
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Holst: The Planets -9
*Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 25*
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - 32*
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 18


----------



## Trout

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
140. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
141. Elgar: Enigma Variations
142. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III 
143. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10


New board:

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 23
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Holst: The Planets -9
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 25
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 18


----------



## tdc

After Trout 

Ives / Liszt / Bruckner


Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 23
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Holst: The Planets -9
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 27
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 18


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 23
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Holst: The Planets -9
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 27
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 22
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 20

Vivaldi Debussy Prokofiev


----------



## mmsbls

After Pieck:

Prokofiev / Bach / Holst

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 24
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Holst: The Planets -8
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 27
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 20


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Ives Holst

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 24
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 12
Holst: The Planets - 7
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 28
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 20


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Ives / Bruckner / Liszt

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 24
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 12
Holst: The Planets - 7
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 30
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 20


----------



## science

after air:

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 24
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 12
Holst: The Planets - 7
* Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" - 31
* Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 20

Debussy / Ives / Prokofiev


----------



## Air

God Bless America!


----------



## science

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
140. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
141. Elgar: Enigma Variations
142. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III 
143. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
144. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"

New board: 

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 24
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 12
Holst: The Planets - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 20


----------



## tdc

After science

Bartok / Liszt / Bruckner

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 24
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 12
Holst: The Planets - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 20


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi / Liszt / Barber

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 24
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 18
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 12
Holst: The Planets - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22


----------



## Trout

There seems to have been a mistake made here in which Dido and Aeneas got eliminated from the board probably accidentally. I don't think it would be fair to just re-add it to the board (being gone so long), so I think it would be better just to add it to the list.

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
140. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
141. Elgar: Enigma Variations
142. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III 
143. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
144. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
145. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas

Feel free to make any other suggestions and/or remove it.


----------



## science

Good eyes! Wow! 

It was enshrined at #139. So here's the list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III 
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"


----------



## science

While we're at it, here are our stats through 145:

By composer: 
13 - Bach, Beethoven
12 - 
11 - Mozart
10 - Brahms
9 - Schubert 
8 -
7 - 
6 -
5 - Debussy, Mahler
4 - Schumann, Chopin, Ravel 
3 - Dvorak, Shostakovich, Haydn, Tchaikovsky, Verdi, Prokofiev, Mendelssohn 
2 - Wagner, Handel, Bartók, Bruckner, Strauss, Stravinsky, Puccini, Rachmaninoff, Elgar
1 - Schoenberg, Alwyn, Palestrina, Bizet, Scarlatti, Purcell, Faure, Britten, Vivaldi, Berlioz, Mussorgsky, Rimsky-Korsakov, Gorecki, Borodin, Saint-Saens, Liszt, Berg, Tallis, Sibelius, Messiaen, Grieg, Bruch, Allegri, Monteverdi, Vaughan Williams, Ligeti, Respighi, Ives

By period: 
Pre-Baoque: 3
Baroque: 19
Classical: 27
Romantic: 56
Modern: 40

By nationality: 
Austrian/German: 82
Russian: 16
French: 15
Italian: 10
British: 7
Polish: 5
Hungarian: 4
Czech: 3
Finnish: 1 
Norwegian: 1 
USA: 1

By genre (some of this is a bit arbitrary): 
Ballet: 4
Chamber music: 21
Choral: 16
Concerti: 29
Keyboard: 22
Opera: 11
Songs: 5
Symphony/Orchestral: 36


----------



## Trout

Oh, I didn't realize it was later re-added and enshrined


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Oh, I didn't realize it was later re-added and enshrined


It never disappeared from the board until it was enshrined. It disappeared from our list of enshrinements. It stayed disappeared from there until you noticed it was missing.

If you go back and see what happened, it's obviously just a mistake. The person who posted the board when Beethoven 7 was enshrined didn't see that Purcell had been enshrined just before.

It's hard not to make mistakes like that, and it's really hard to find them once they're made, so good eyes, man!


----------



## Art Rock

barber / Bach / Liszt


Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 25
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 20
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 12
Holst: The Planets - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22


----------



## Couchie

After Art Rock

Wagner / Prokofiev / Haydn

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 25
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 20
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## tdc

science said:


> It never disappeared from the board until it was enshrined.


It actually did quickly disappear from the board once when I accidentally deleted it when voting. I noticed this on my next vote and re-added it to the board, shortly after this it was enshrined. I wasn't aware it disappeared from the 'list' after this, but this was my mistake again as I copied the wrong list when Beethoven was enshrined.  I swear I have nothing against Purcell! :lol:

Good eyes Trout.


----------



## mmsbls

After Couchie:

Prokofiev / Bach / Holst

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 26
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 20
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets - 6
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 26
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 2


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Wagner \ Barber

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 26
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 19
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets - 6
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 26
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 3


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi \ Liszt \ Barber

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 26
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 18
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets - 6
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 26
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24
Wagner: Parsifal - 3


----------



## science

after hespdelk:

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 27
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 18
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets - 6
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Mendelssohn: Octet - 2 
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24
Wagner: Parsifal - 3

Mendelssohn / Bach / Prokofiev


----------



## Art Rock

Barber / Bach / Vivaldi


Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 28
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 20
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets - 6
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Mendelssohn: Octet - 2 
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 3


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Bach / Liszt / Prokofiev

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 30
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 20
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets - 6
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 3


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Wagner / Bruckner / Liszt

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 30
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 20
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets - 6
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Mendelssohn: Octet - 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Mendelssohn / Bach / Liszt

*Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - 31*
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 20
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets - 6
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 4
*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24*
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 5


----------



## mmsbls

New List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin


New Board:

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 20
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets - 6
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 5


----------



## Trout

Sibelius: Violin Concerto / Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" / Schoenberg

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 20
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets - 6
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 24
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 2
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 5


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Prokofiev! / Planets / Bartok

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 20
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 26
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 2
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 5


----------



## pjang23

Hmm...how shall we handle transcriptions?

Bach-Busoni: Chaconne for Solo Piano / Haydn / Liszt

Bach-Busoni: Chaconne for Solo Piano - 2
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 20
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 12
Holst: The Planets - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 26
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 2
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 5


----------



## science

after pjang:

Bach-Busoni: Chaconne for Solo Piano - 2
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 20
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 12
Holst: The Planets - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 26
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 4

Mendelssohn / Sibelius / Wagner


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mendelssohn / Sibelius / Schoenberg

Bach-Busoni: Chaconne for Solo Piano - 2
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 20
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 12
Holst: The Planets - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 26
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 4
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 4


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Prokofiev / Bartok / Haydn 

Bach-Busoni: Chaconne for Solo Piano - 2
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 20
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 28
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 4
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 4


----------



## Trout

Holst / Beethoven / Schoenberg

Bach-Busoni: Chaconne for Solo Piano - 2
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 20
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Holst: The Planets - 9
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 28
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 4
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 4


----------



## pjang23

Haydn / Busoni / Holst

Bach-Busoni: Chaconne for Solo Piano - 3
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 20
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Holst: The Planets - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 28
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 4
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 4


----------



## Art Rock

Barber / Sibelius / BachBusoni

Bach-Busoni: Chaconne for Solo Piano - 2
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 22
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Holst: The Planets - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 28
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 4


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Wagner / Bruckner / Bach-Busoni

Bach-Busoni: Chaconne for Solo Piano - 1
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 22
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Holst: The Planets - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 28
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 6


----------



## Couchie

After Air:

Wagner / Prokofiev / Vivaldi

Bach-Busoni: Chaconne for Solo Piano - 1
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 22
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Holst: The Planets - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 8
*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 29*
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 8


----------



## Couchie

New List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3

New Board:

Bach-Busoni: Chaconne for Solo Piano - 1
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 22
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Holst: The Planets - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 8
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 8


----------



## Sofronitsky

After Couchie:

*Pierne*/Sibelius/Bach-Busoni* X

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 22
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Holst: The Planets - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 8
*Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2*
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
*Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 6*
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 8[/QUOTE]


----------



## science

After Sofronitsky:

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 22
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Holst: The Planets - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 8
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 7

Beethoven / Sibelius / Wagner


----------



## Webernite

Wagner / Schoenberg / Debussy

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 22
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Holst: The Planets - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 8
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 9


----------



## Art Rock

Barber / Sibelius / Haydn


Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 24
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 12
Holst: The Planets - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 8
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 8
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 9


----------



## Trout

Holst / Beethoven / Schoenberg

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 24
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 12
Holst: The Planets - 10
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 8
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 8
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 9


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Wagner Schoenberg

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 24
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 14
Holst: The Planets - 10
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 8
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 8
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 10


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Holst / Liszt / Bartok

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 24
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 14
Holst: The Planets - 12
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 8
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 8
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Huilunsoittaja:

Mendelssohn / Sibelius / Schoenberg

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 24
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 14
Holst: The Planets - 12
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 10
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 10


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Wagner / Bruckner / Pierne

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 24
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 14
Holst: The Planets - 12
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 10
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 1
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 12


----------



## tdc

After Air

Bartok / Mendelssohn / Schoenberg

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 24
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 14
Holst: The Planets - 12
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 11
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 1
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 12


----------



## Sofronitsky

After Tdc:

Pierne / Sibelius / Bartok

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 24
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 14
Holst: The Planets - 12
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 11
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 12


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Wagner \ Debussy

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 24
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 14
Holst: The Planets - 12
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 11
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 13


----------



## science

after Webernite:

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 24
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 14
Holst: The Planets - 12
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 11
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 13

Beethoven / Schoenberg / Bruckner


----------



## Trout

Holst / Beethoven / Schoenberg

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 24
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 14
Holst: The Planets - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 11
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 13


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Bartok / Liszt / Bruckner

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 24
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 14
Holst: The Planets - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Mendelssohn: Octet - 11
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 13


----------



## pjang23

Haydn / Mendelssohn / Pierne

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 24
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 16
Holst: The Planets - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Mendelssohn: Octet - 12
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 13


----------



## Sofronitsky

I guess I'm the only person that likes the Pierne Piano Concerto


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Sibelius / Schoenberg

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 24
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 16
Holst: The Planets - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Mendelssohn: Octet - 14
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 11
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 13


----------



## Art Rock

Barber / Sibelius / Vivaldi

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 26
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 16
Holst: The Planets - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Mendelssohn: Octet - 14
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 12
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 13


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Wagner / Bruckner / Liszt

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 26
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 16
Holst: The Planets - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 14
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 12
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 15


----------



## science

Sofronitsky said:


> I guess I'm the only person that likes the Pierne Piano Concerto


I wouldn't give up hope yet. Probably a lot of us, like me, haven't heard of it. But it is now on my to-do list, so if you try again in 3 or 4 weeks - when, besides having acquired a few allies, we'll have enshrined many of the more famous piano concertos - you'll have a better chance I think.


----------



## Sofronitsky

science said:


> I wouldn't give up hope yet. Probably a lot of us, like me, haven't heard of it. But it is now on my to-do list, so if you try again in 3 or 4 weeks - when, besides having acquired a few allies, we'll have enshrined many of the more famous piano concertos - you'll have a better chance I think.


Alright, I think I understand the function of this board a bit better now. Thanks for the nice reply, and I took your idea and now have most of the works in the list on a 'watch later' playlist via youtube.


----------



## Sofronitsky

In light of my better understanding of this board, I'd like to swap my nomination of Pierne's Piano Concerto for Rachmaninoff's Preludes (op. 3, op. 24, op. 32). 

Rachmaninoff/Beethoven/Bartok

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 26
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 16
Holst: The Planets - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 14
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 12
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 15


----------



## science

The original reason I thought up this project, many months ago, was because on sites like this (at that time I wasn't on this site yet) people recommend so much stuff. This site isn't as bad, actually, but on the other one I was getting so many "You have to hear this" comments that I couldn't possibly keep up. 

Even if I had the cash to shell out for all those recordings (which I sadly don't), there weren't enough hours in the day. 

So I figured, rather than my own self trying to prioritize all those recommendations, I'd get them to, by setting up this project. It's worked well - the tipping point that set me off was a recommendation of Busoni's piano concerto, which, through nearly 400 recommendations (putting together the two projects' recommendations so far) hasn't come up yet, though a lot of good stuff has, and my knowledge has been much enhanced. 

I just found out (within the past hour) that due to some misunderstanding, my wife and I owe the Korean government over $10,000 in back taxes and fines. Unless there turns out to be some way to get out of that, it's going to cut into my classical music budget in the most severe way, and sadly (very sadly) it may well turn out to be 6 months rather than 3 weeks before I get to your recommendation!


----------



## Sofronitsky

That's awful! I'm so sorry to hear that. I don't know whether or not you can listen to music this way, but there is a fantastic rendition w/ score on youtube.

Mov. I
Mov. II
Mov. III

I hope the music can help you


----------



## science

Sofronitsky said:


> In light of my better understanding of this board, I'd like to swap my nomination of Pierne's Piano Concerto for Rachmaninoff's Preludes (op. 3, op. 24, op. 32).
> 
> Rachmaninoff/Beethoven/Bartok
> 
> Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 26
> Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 9
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
> Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
> Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 16
> Holst: The Planets - 14
> Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
> Mendelssohn: Octet - 14
> Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 2
> Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
> Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 12
> Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
> Wagner: Parsifal - 15


Your vote for Rachmaninoff was perfect, but there was no reason to delete the Pierne, so I'll put it back in. No one had voted against it yet either, and it's not doing any harm, so let's leave it there unless it gets voted off the normal way. People will check it out and we'll see what happens.

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 26
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 16
Holst: The Planets - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 14
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 12
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 15


----------



## science

my vote:

Beethoven / Rachmaninoff / Bruckner

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 26
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 16
Holst: The Planets - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 14
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 12
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 15


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Wagner \ Debussy

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 26
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 16
Holst: The Planets - 14
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 14
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 12
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 16


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Mendelssohn Holst

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 26
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Holst: The Planets - 13
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 15
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 12
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 16


----------



## Trout

Holst / Beethoven / Schoenberg

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 26
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Mendelssohn: Octet - 15
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 12
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 16


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Liszt / Rachmaninoff / Bartok

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 26
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 15
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 12
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Huilunsoittaja:

Mendelssohn / Sibelius / Schoenberg

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 26
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 17
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 2
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 13
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 16


----------



## Trout

science said:


> So I figured, rather than my own self trying to prioritize all those recommendations, I'd get them to, by setting up this project. It's worked well - the tipping point that set me off was a recommendation of Busoni's piano concerto, which, through nearly 400 recommendations (putting together the two projects' recommendations so far) hasn't come up yet, though a lot of good stuff has, and my knowledge has been much enhanced.


What is this other project? And I too am sorry to hear about your financial misunderstanding.


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Bartok / Liszt / Pierne

Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 26
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mendelssohn: Octet - 17
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 1
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 13
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 16


----------



## Art Rock

barber - Sibelius - Schoenberg

*Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915 - 28
*Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mendelssohn: Octet - 17
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 1
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 14
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 16


----------



## Art Rock

New List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915

New Board:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mendelssohn: Octet - 17
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 1
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 14
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 16


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Wagner / Bruckner / Liszt 

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 17
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 1
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 14
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 18


----------



## Sofronitsky

After Air:

Rachmaninoff/Sibelius/Bartok


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 17
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 1
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 15
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 18


----------



## science

after Sofronitsky:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 17
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 1
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 16
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 17

Beethoven / Sibelius / Wagner


----------



## science

Trout said:


> What is this other project? And I too am sorry to hear about your financial misunderstanding.


It is here: http://www.amazon.com/forum/classic...Thread=Tx11ICRJNG712ZI&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mendelssohn / Sibelius / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 19
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 1
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 17


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Mendelssohn Liszt

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Mendelssohn: Octet - 20
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 1
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 17


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Wagner \ Debussy

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Mendelssohn: Octet - 20
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 1
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 18


----------



## Air

After Webernite:

Wagner / Bruckner / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Mendelssohn: Octet - 20
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 1
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 20
Wagner: Parsifal - 20

Looking at the amazon list, I have to say I like our list quite a lot more. For one, I think our top 10 makes much more sense... and there and overall we have far superior balance. Only one Handel work in the top 200? No Wagner operas so far (their only work by him being the Siegfried Idyll)?. I'm not deriding their list, it's good work too, but considering the fact that we've had way less time than them, I've got to say we've been doing a pretty fine job with our list over here.

I've noticed too that they don't have a mandatory -1 procedure. I'm wondering what sort of effect that would have on their list as opposed to ours.


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi / Liszt / Haydn

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 19
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 20
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 1
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 20


----------



## science

Air said:


> After Webernite:
> 
> Wagner / Bruckner / Vivaldi
> 
> Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 14
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
> Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
> Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
> Holst: The Planets - 15
> Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
> Mendelssohn: Octet - 20
> Pierne: Piano Concerto - 1
> Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 6
> Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
> Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 17
> Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 20
> Wagner: Parsifal - 20
> 
> Looking at the amazon list, I have to say I like our list quite a lot more. For one, I think our top 10 makes much more sense... and there and overall we have far superior balance. Only one Handel work in the top 200? No Wagner operas so far (their only work by him being the Siegfried Idyll)?. I'm not deriding their list, it's good work too, but considering the fact that we've had way less time than them, I've got to say we've been doing a pretty fine job with our list over here.
> 
> I've noticed too that they don't have a mandatory -1 procedure. I'm wondering what sort of effect that would have on their list as opposed to ours.


The mandatory -1 makes the list a lot less idiosyncratic.

Also, if the -1 is optional, then when people use it other people take it personally, so they retaliate, and a great deal of antagonism results. With it being mandatory, there is much less rage.

That was the main thing I learned from that project. Big mistake to make it optional. Fascinating glimpse at human nature. But despite my failure, they got on, and things have been interesting.

Because that list is so much further along and so much more idiosyncratic, I've learned more from it than from this one so far. But as we get into the 200s, I imagine I'll be learning a lot more from this one too.


----------



## Art Rock

Suk / Sibelius / Beethoven


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 19
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 20
Pierne: Piano Concerto - 1
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 18
Suk: Asrael symphony - 2
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 20


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Bartok / Liszt / Pierne

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 19
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mendelssohn: Octet - 20
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 18
Suk: Asrael symphony - 2
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 20


----------



## Sofronitsky

After tdc

Sibelius / Rachmaninoff / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 19
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mendelssohn: Octet - 20
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 20
Suk: Asrael symphony - 2
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 20


----------



## violadude

After Sofronitsky

Schoenberg / Suk / Haydn

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mendelssohn: Octet - 20
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 20
Suk: Asrael symphony - 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 20

I think Pierrot Lunaire is one of the greatest masterpieces of the early 20th century and definitely doesn't deserve to be that low
The Asreal Symphony is a really good Symphony and I voted for it even though there are IMO better pieces on the list, but it's so low and I don't want out see it go out yet.

The Haydn is musically speaking a good piece no doubt. I voted it down mostly because I just don't like the sound of the trumpet as a concerto instrument.


----------



## Couchie

After violadude: Wagner/Beethoven/Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mendelssohn: Octet - 20
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 20
Suk: Asrael symphony - 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 22


----------



## science

After Couchie (I wonder whether that rhymes with "moochie" or "ouchie"):

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mendelssohn: Octet - 20
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 8
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 20
Suk: Asrael symphony - 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 21
Wagner: Parsifal - 21

Beethoven / Rachmaninoff / Wagner


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi / Liszt / Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Mendelssohn: Octet - 20
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 8
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 20
Suk: Asrael symphony - 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Mendelssohn / Sibelius / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Mendelssohn: Octet - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 8
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 21
Suk: Asrael symphony - 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 21


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Wagner Liszt

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 15
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mendelssohn: Octet - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 8
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 21
Suk: Asrael symphony - 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 22


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Holst / Liszt / Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 17
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Mendelssohn: Octet - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 8
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 21
Suk: Asrael symphony - 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 22


----------



## Trout

After Huilunsoittaja:

Holst / Beethoven / Liszt

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 19
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mendelssohn: Octet - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 8
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 21
Suk: Asrael symphony - 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 22


----------



## Art Rock

Suk / Sibelius / Liszt


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 19
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 8
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 22
Suk: Asrael symphony - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 22


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Wagner \ Debussy

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 19
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 8
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 22
Suk: Asrael symphony - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Wagner: Parsifal - 23


----------



## Air

After Webernite:

Wagner / Bruckner / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 18
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 19
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 8
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 22
Suk: Asrael symphony - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 25


----------



## tdc

After Air 

Bartok / Liszt / Haydn

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 18
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 19
Holst: The Planets - 19
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mendelssohn: Octet - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 8
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 22
Suk: Asrael symphony - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 25


----------



## pjang23

It seems awkward that the King of Lieder only has one art song entry. I suppose it's because single songs don't carry as much weight as whole collections. For Schubert's next nomination, would anybody support one of these?

Die Schone Mullerin D795
Schwanengesang D957
An die Musik D547
Der Erlkonig D328
Gretchen am Spinnrade D118


----------



## science

after tdc:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 19
Holst: The Planets - 20
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mendelssohn: Octet - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 10
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 22
Suk: Asrael symphony - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 25

Rachman / Holst / Bruckner


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mendelssohn / Sibelius / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 19
Holst: The Planets - 20
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mendelssohn: Octet - 24
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 10
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 23
Suk: Asrael symphony - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 25


----------



## pjang23

Wagner Haydn Liszt

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 20
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 24
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 10
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 23
Suk: Asrael symphony - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 27


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Holst / Bruckner / Liszt

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 18
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 22
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Mendelssohn: Octet - 24
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 10
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 23
Suk: Asrael symphony - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 27


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Bartok / Liszt / Bruckner


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 22
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 24
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 10
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 23
Suk: Asrael symphony - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 22
Wagner: Parsifal - 27


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi / Liszt / Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 22
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mendelssohn: Octet - 24
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 10
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 23
Suk: Asrael symphony - 5
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24
Wagner: Parsifal - 27


----------



## Art Rock

Suk / Sibelius / Beethoven

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 22
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mendelssohn: Octet - 24
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 10
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 24
Suk: Asrael symphony - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24
Wagner: Parsifal - 27


----------



## Sofronitsky

After Art Rock

Rachmaninoff / Sibelius / Bartok (Sorry TDC! I just really don't like this work.)

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 22
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mendelssohn: Octet - 24
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 25
Suk: Asrael symphony - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24
Wagner: Parsifal - 27


----------



## tdc

Sofronitsky said:


> Bartok (Sorry TDC! I just really don't like this work.)


Meh. Its ok, I'm kind of used to it. All of his works that have been on the board have been voted against a fair bit. I think he is just a little bit more of a challenging composer to get into compared to most of whats on the board.

I'm a little bit more surprised at all the resistance to Liszt. He was a hugely influential and innovative composer whose work is more accessible and he only has one work voted in so far. Compare that to Brahms ten (ish) (!).


----------



## Sofronitsky

The B Minor Sonata is definitely Liszt's best work, and that's in so I'm fine on that composer. I'm not a huge fan of his concerti, but it is a mystery why I don't see works like Totentanz, the Transcendental Etudes, or some of the Rhapsodies on here (2, 10, 11). :/


----------



## Air

After Sofronitsky:

Wagner / Bruckner / Liszt

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 18
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 22
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 24
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 25
Suk: Asrael symphony - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24
Wagner: Parsifal - 29


----------



## Couchie

After Air:

Wagner / Beethoven / Sibelius

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 18
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 22
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 24
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 24
Suk: Asrael symphony - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24
Wagner: Parsifal - 31


----------



## Art Rock

Well, that's Wagner in, right?


----------



## Art Rock

New List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal

New Board:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 18
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 22
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 24
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 24
Suk: Asrael symphony - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24


----------



## science

tdc said:


> Meh. Its ok, I'm kind of used to it. All of his works that have been on the board have been voted against a fair bit. I think he is just a little bit more of a challenging composer to get into compared to most of whats on the board.
> 
> I'm a little bit more surprised at all the resistance to Liszt. He was a hugely influential and innovative composer whose work is more accessible and he only has one work voted in so far. Compare that to Brahms ten (ish) (!).


Haydn is also neglected.


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Haydn is also neglected.


True, but technically he has 3 times as many works in as Liszt right now, and by the looks of things will soon get his 4th work on the list, so that is not _too_ bad. I'd like to see Liszt get another work very soon...I also think its practically criminal that there is nothing in by Szymanowski yet.


----------



## Art Rock

Smetana - Ma vlast is also not there yet If I am correct.


----------



## tdc

If Haydn is neglected I think perhaps Stravinsky, and Bartok are being neglected too. I would rate them (personally) nearly or as important of composers as Haydn, and they both have less works in than Haydn.


----------



## Couchie

Art Rock said:


> Well, that's Wagner in, right?


Thanks - I somehow was under the impression that he was only 5 ahead.


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> Smetana - Ma vlast is also not there yet If I am correct.


Actually, I do appreciate the fact you tend to nominate a lot of composers other than 'the usual suspects'. While (naturally) I may not agree with every single one of your suggestions, I agree with the majority of them, and its added a nice amount of diversity to our list so far.


----------



## tdc

As long as were throwing out names I'd like to see something by Hummel make it in soon as well...


----------



## Sofronitsky

Don't forget poor Mr. Janacek!


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi / Liszt / Mendelssohn

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 18
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 22
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mendelssohn: Octet - 23
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 24
Suk: Asrael symphony - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Bruckner \ Debussy

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Holst: The Planets - 22
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Mendelssohn: Octet - 23
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 24
Suk: Asrael symphony - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Mendelssohn Liszt

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 22
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 24
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 24
Suk: Asrael symphony - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26


----------



## science

tdc said:


> True, but technically he has 3 times as many works in as Liszt right now, and by the looks of things will soon get his 4th work on the list, so that is not _too_ bad. I'd like to see Liszt get another work very soon...I also think its practically criminal that there is nothing in by Szymanowski yet.


Oh, I'd vote for Stabat Mater starting immediately! I was assuming there was no support. Somehow I'd gotten that impression earlier in the project.



Sofronitsky said:


> Don't forget poor Mr. Janacek!


I would, when I have the votes available, vote for just about any work of Janacek that I know.


----------



## science

Earlier Air had tried to get some support for Varese, but he picked a work I don't know. If we can find a work I know, I'd also like to vote for that.

Otherwise, aside from Szymanowski's Stabat Mater, and a few works by Janacek, I think I've got to stay on the beaten path for now. 

As I have been all along, I'm thinking of works rather than of composers, and when I think of works that I'd like to help enshrine, the ones that come to mind tend to be by Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn, Schubert, Verdi, Puccini, a few by the Russian and French Romantics. Of course Berstein and Copland as well.


----------



## mmsbls

After pjand23:

Mendelssohn / Sibelius / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 22
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Mendelssohn: Octet - 26
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 25
Suk: Asrael symphony - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26


----------



## Trout

Liszt: Les Preludes / Handel: Water Music / Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Handel: Water Music - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 22
Liszt: Les Preludes - 2
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Mendelssohn: Octet - 26
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 25
Suk: Asrael symphony - 7
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26


----------



## Art Rock

Suk / SIbelius / Vivaldi


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Handel: Water Music - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 22
Liszt: Les Preludes - 2
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Mendelssohn: Octet - 26
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 26
Suk: Asrael symphony - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 25


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Holst / List Preludes / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Handel: Water Music - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 24
Liszt: Les Preludes - 3
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Mendelssohn: Octet - 26
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 26
Suk: Asrael symphony - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 25


----------



## Couchie

Other omissions perhaps for consideration:

- Scriabin
- Copland
- Straussian Opera (Most notably Der Rosenkavalier)
- Wagner's Die Meistersinger (although I just nominated Parsifal so I will refrain)
- Tchaikovsky's Ballets
- Beethoven's Missa Solemnis
- Handel (Watermusic, Fireworks?)
- Pachelbel
- Carl Orff


----------



## tdc

science said:


> As I have been all along, I'm thinking of works rather than of composers, and when I think of works that I'd like to help enshrine, the ones that come to mind tend to be by Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn, Schubert, Verdi, Puccini, a few by the Russian and French Romantics. Of course Berstein and Copland as well.


I know what you mean, you do have a point, and I think its a balance. The best works by the major composers should be represented, but at a certain point I feel the list is more helpful if there is a good amount of variety too. I mean once a person has figured out they really like Beethoven and Mozart, it probably won't be too hard for them to discover more of the great works by these composers. Whereas without our recommendations some may never discover the Alwyn Harp Concerto, or a Hummel piano concerto etc.


----------



## Air

After Huilunsoittaja:

Bruckner / Janacek / Liszt PC #2

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Handel: Water Music - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 1
Liszt: Les Preludes - 3
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 26
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 26
Suk: Asrael symphony - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 25

I hope everyone is good with the Janacek nomination, it's my favorite of the not-so-on-the beaten-track string quartets, especially the wonderful second movement. Other options were the Mass, Sinfonietta, and operas - none of which I personally know/like well enough to support yet.

Also, I endorse the Les Preludes nomination. 



science said:


> Earlier Air had tried to get some support for Varese, but he picked a work I don't know. If we can find a work I know, I'd also like to vote for that.


I'm waiting for tdc to check out the complete Varèse compilation he purchased, since he has about two times as much Varèse as I do now! With the cooperation of all three of us, I think it'll be much easier to push a work, whether it's Deserts, Ionisation, or Arcana.


----------



## tdc

After Air 

Bartok / Liszt Preludes / Debussy

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 1
Liszt: Les Preludes - 4
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 26
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 26
Suk: Asrael symphony - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 25


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> I'm waiting for tdc to check out the complete Varèse compilation he purchased, since he has about two times as much Varèse as I do now! With the cooperation of all three of us, I think it'll be much easier to push a work, whether it's Deserts, Ionisation, or Arcana.


The Varese is 'clicking' with me right away. I'm listening to 'Amerique' right now - great stuff. It'll probably take me another week or so to figure out what my favorite of his works is, but when the time comes I would likely support any of those three you listed with some votes.


----------



## Sofronitsky

After Tdc

Janacek / Rachmaninoff / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 2
Liszt: Les Preludes - 4
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 26
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 26
Suk: Asrael symphony - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 25


----------



## tdc

corrected board (sofronitsky only gave Janacek 1 pt)

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 3
Liszt: Les Preludes - 4
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 26
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 26
Suk: Asrael symphony - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 25


----------



## science

Oh, it's a new list! After tdc's correction:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 4
Liszt: Les Preludes - 4
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Mendelssohn: Octet - 26
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 28
Suk: Asrael symphony - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24

Sibelius / Janacek / Vivaldi


----------



## science

tdc said:


> I know what you mean, you do have a point, and I think its a balance. The best works by the major composers should be represented, but at a certain point I feel the list is more helpful if there is a good amount of variety too. I mean once a person has figured out they really like Beethoven and Mozart, it probably won't be too hard for them to discover more of the great works by these composers. Whereas without our recommendations some may never discover the Alwyn Harp Concerto, or a Hummel piano concerto etc.


Well, we all have our own philosophy on it.


----------



## science

Air said:


> I hope everyone is good with the Janacek nomination, it's my favorite of the not-so-on-the beaten-track string quartets, especially the wonderful second movement. Other options were the Mass, Sinfonietta, and operas - none of which I personally know/like well enough to support yet.
> 
> Also, I endorse the Les Preludes nomination.
> 
> I'm waiting for tdc to check out the complete Varèse compilation he purchased, since he has about two times as much Varèse as I do now! With the cooperation of all three of us, I think it'll be much easier to push a work, whether it's Deserts, Ionisation, or Arcana.


Great choice.

Ok, we'll wait for tdc's thoughts on Varese.


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Sibelius LisztPC

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 1
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Holst: The Planets - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 4
Liszt: Les Preludes - 4
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Mendelssohn: Octet - 26
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 29
Suk: Asrael symphony - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Holst / Handel / Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 2
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Holst: The Planets - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 4
Liszt: Les Preludes - 4
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Mendelssohn: Octet - 26
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 29
Suk: Asrael symphony - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Sibelius / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 2
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Holst: The Planets - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 4
Liszt: Les Preludes - 4
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Mendelssohn: Octet - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 30
Suk: Asrael symphony - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Bartok / Liszt preludes / Bruckner

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 2
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Holst: The Planets - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 4
Liszt: Les Preludes - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Mendelssohn: Octet - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 30
Suk: Asrael symphony - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi / Liszt concerto / Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 2
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Holst: The Planets - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 4
Liszt: Les Preludes - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Mendelssohn: Octet - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 30
Suk: Asrael symphony - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26


----------



## science

Debussy's cello sonata is an example of a point I'd like to make: there are usually more works on the board that I'd like to vote for than I have votes. I just counted 8 works on the board that I'd really like to vote for right now (I think I've voted for all of them), and 2 more than I'd be happy to vote for if those 8 weren't there.

I think we sometimes worry too much that a work isn't getting support from others, but there's always a lot of good stuff on the board.


----------



## Air

After hespdelk:

Schoenberg / Bruckner / Liszt PC #2

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 2
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Holst: The Planets - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 4
Liszt: Les Preludes - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Mendelssohn: Octet - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 30
Suk: Asrael symphony - 9
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26


----------



## Art Rock

Suk / Sibelius / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 2
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Holst: The Planets - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 4
Liszt: Les Preludes - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Mendelssohn: Octet - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 31
Suk: Asrael symphony - 11
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 25


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 2
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Holst: The Planets - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 5
Liszt: Les Preludes - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Mendelssohn: Octet - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
* Sibelius: Violin Concerto - 31*
Suk: Asrael symphony - 11
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24

Debussy / Janacek / Vivaldi


----------



## science

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Conceto

The new board:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 2
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Holst: The Planets - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 5
Liszt: Les Preludes - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Mendelssohn: Octet - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Suk: Asrael symphony - 11
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24


----------



## Art Rock

Premature.... Mendelssohn at 28 and Holst at 26, so no enshrinement of Sibelius yet!


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal

The board:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 2
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Holst: The Planets - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 5
Liszt: Les Preludes - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Mendelssohn: Octet - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Sibelius: Violin concerto - 31
Suk: Asrael symphony - 11
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24


----------



## science

Well, that is 150! If we go to 300, we're half-way there. 

Personally, I feel we can go further than 300, and hope we do.


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Bruckner \ Debussy

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Handel: Water Music - 2
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Holst: The Planets - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 5
Liszt: Les Preludes - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Mendelssohn: Octet - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Sibelius: Violin concerto - 31
Suk: Asrael symphony - 11
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24


----------



## pjang23

Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos / Sibelius / Liszt PC

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Handel: Water Music - 2
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Holst: The Planets - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 5
Liszt: Les Preludes - 5
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Mendelssohn: Octet - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Sibelius: Violin concerto - 32
Suk: Asrael symphony - 11
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 2

I do prefer keeping the two Weber concerti paired, but if it's too big of an entry, I can change it to just No.1.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Sibelius / Liszt Preludes / Mendelssohn

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Handel: Water Music - 2
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Holst: The Planets - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 5
Liszt: Les Preludes - 6
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Mendelssohn: Octet - 27
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
*Sibelius: Violin concerto - 34*
Suk: Asrael symphony - 11
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 2

Did that do it for Sibelius now?


----------



## mmsbls

After Huilunsoittaja:

Mendelssohn / Handel / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Handel: Water Music - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Holst: The Planets - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 5
Liszt: Les Preludes - 6
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Mendelssohn: Octet - 29
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Suk: Asrael symphony - 11
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 2


----------



## mmsbls

New List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Conceto

The new board:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Handel: Water Music - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Holst: The Planets - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 5
Liszt: Les Preludes - 6
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Mendelssohn: Octet - 29
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Suk: Asrael symphony - 11
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 2


----------



## Trout

Holst / Handel / Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Handel: Water Music - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Holst: The Planets - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 5
Liszt: Les Preludes - 6
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mendelssohn: Octet - 29
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Suk: Asrael symphony - 11
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 2


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Bartok / Liszt Preludes / Haydn

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Handel: Water Music - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Holst: The Planets - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 5
Liszt: Les Preludes - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mendelssohn: Octet - 29
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Suk: Asrael symphony - 11
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 2


----------



## Art Rock

Suk / Janacek / Beethoven


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Handel: Water Music - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Holst: The Planets - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 6
Liszt: Les Preludes - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mendelssohn: Octet - 29
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Suk: Asrael symphony - 13
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 2


----------



## Sofronitsky

After Art Rock

Rachmaninoff/Janacek/Handel

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Handel: Water Music - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Holst: The Planets - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 7
Liszt: Les Preludes - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mendelssohn: Octet - 29
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Suk: Asrael symphony - 13
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 24
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 2


----------



## Air

After Sofronitsky:

Bruckner / Schoenberg / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 24
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Handel: Water Music - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Holst: The Planets - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 7
Liszt: Les Preludes - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mendelssohn: Octet - 29
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 13
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 2


----------



## pjang23

Weber Mendelssohn Holst

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 24
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 3
Handel: Water Music - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Holst: The Planets - 27
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 7
Liszt: Les Preludes - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mendelssohn: Octet - 30
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 13
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 4


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Bruckner \ Debussy

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 25
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Holst: The Planets - 27
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 7
Liszt: Les Preludes - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mendelssohn: Octet - 30
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 13
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Webernite:

Mendelssohn / Beethoven / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 25
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Holst: The Planets - 27
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 7
Liszt: Les Preludes - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Mendelssohn: Octet - 32
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 13
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 23
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 4


----------



## Pieck

Vivaldi Mendelssohn Holst

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 25
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Holst: The Planets - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 7
Liszt: Les Preludes - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
*Mendelssohn: Octet - 33*
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 13
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 25
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 4

Updated:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 25
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Holst: The Planets - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 7
Liszt: Les Preludes - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 13
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 25
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 4


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi / Liszt concerto / Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 25
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Holst: The Planets - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 7
Liszt: Les Preludes - 7
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 13
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 4


----------



## tdc

New List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Conceto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet


----------



## Art Rock

Suk / Liszt Preludes / Rachmaninoff

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 25
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 3
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Holst: The Planets - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 7
Liszt: Les Preludes - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 15
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 4


----------



## Trout

Holst / Handel / Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 25
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Holst: The Planets - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 7
Liszt: Les Preludes - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 15
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 4


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Bartok / Liszt Les Preludes / Haydn

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 25
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 7
Liszt: Les Preludes - 9
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 15
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 4


----------



## Sofronitsky

Art Rock said:


> Suk / Liszt Preludes / *Rachmaninoff*




After TDC

Rachmaninoff / Janacek / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 25
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 9
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 15
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 4


----------



## Couchie

Strauss / Beethoven / Liszt PC

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 25
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 9
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 2
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 15
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 4


----------



## Air

After Couchie:

Bruckner / Schoenberg / Liszt PC (removed)

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 2
Handel: Water Music - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 9
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 2
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 15
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 4


----------



## science

after Air:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 26
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 9
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 2
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 15
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 4

Debussy / Beethoven / Bruckner


----------



## Pieck

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 26
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 9
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 2
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 15
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 29
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 4

Vivaldi Debussy Bartok


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Bruckner \ Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 9
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 2
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 15
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 4


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi \ Liszt Piano Concerto n.2 \ Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 9
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 2
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 15
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 30
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 4


----------



## Art Rock

Suk / Liszt / Weber


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 10
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 2
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 30
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante / Beethoven / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 10
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 1
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 2
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 2
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 30
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 3


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Holst / Liszt Preludes / Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 30
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 11
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 1
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 2
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 2
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 30
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 3


----------



## Trout

Holst / Handel / Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 (sorry  )

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 32
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 11
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 2
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 2
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 30
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 3


----------



## tdc

After Trout 

Bartok / Liszt / Bruckner

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 26
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Holst: The Planets - 32
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 12
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 2
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 2
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 30
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 3


----------



## pjang23

Weber Haydn Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 26
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Holst: The Planets - 32
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 12
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 2
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 2
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 29
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 5


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Bruckner / Schoenberg / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 28
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Holst: The Planets - 32
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 12
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 2
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 2
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 5

I just counted and there are about 11 works on the board I would eagerly support right now, in order - Bruckner, Janacek, Schoenberg, Strauss, Liszt, Beethoven, Bartok, Rachmaninoff, Suk, Weber, Handel. None of these I can get myself to vote against, and I can't support them all either - what a dillemma. Too much good music!


----------



## Couchie

After Air:

Strauss / Mozart / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 28
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Holst: The Planets - 32
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 12
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 3
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 5


----------



## science

after couchie:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 5
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Holst: The Planets - 32
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 12
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 5
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 5 

Mozart / Beethoven / Bruckner


----------



## Trout

Holst / Handel / Vivaldi (nothing else to vote against!)

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 21
*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 27*
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
*Holst: The Planets - 34*
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 12
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 5
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 5


----------



## Sofronitsky

This vote is null.


----------



## Trout

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Conceto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets


New board:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 12
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 5
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 5



@Sofronitsky you may edit your vote


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi / Bruckner Symphony n.5 / Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 8
Liszt: Les Preludes - 12
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 5
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 5


----------



## Sofronitsky

After hespdelk

Rachmaninoff / Janacek / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 9
Liszt: Les Preludes - 12
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 5
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 18
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 17
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 5


----------



## Art Rock

Suk / Liszt / Bruckner 5


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 9
Liszt: Les Preludes - 13
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 5
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 18
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 19
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 5


----------



## pjang23

Weber Vivaldi Bruckner

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 26
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 9
Liszt: Les Preludes - 13
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 5
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 18
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 19
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 29
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 7


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Bruckner / Janacek / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 28
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 10
Liszt: Les Preludes - 13
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 5
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 18
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 19
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 7

Sorry for being such a ***** about the Bruckner & Vivaldi. The Seventh Symphony is just one of those 'soul-mate' works for me, the only Bruckner symphony that can truly make me ecstatic (unlike the 9th, which leaves a very different feeling in me) My dying wish is for it to be played over the hills as the sun sets for the whole world to hear... 'universal music' is how I sometimes think of it.


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Mozart / Beethoven / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 28
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 6
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 10
Liszt: Les Preludes - 13
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 7
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 18
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 19
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 7


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi / Handel / Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 28
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 10
Liszt: Les Preludes - 13
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 7
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 18
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 19
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 30
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 7


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Bruckner \ Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 29
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 10
Liszt: Les Preludes - 13
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 7
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 18
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 19
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 29
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 7


----------



## Art Rock

Suk / Bruckner / Beethoven


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 30
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 10
Liszt: Les Preludes - 13
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 7
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 18
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 29
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 7


----------



## pjang23

Weber Bruckner Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 31
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 10
Liszt: Les Preludes - 13
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 7
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 18
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 9


----------



## Sofronitsky

Rachmaninoff Bruckner Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 32
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 7
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 10
Liszt: Les Preludes - 13
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 7
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 9


----------



## Trout

Handel / Bruckner / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 21
*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - 33*
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 10
Liszt: Les Preludes - 13
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 7
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 21
*Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26*
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 9


----------



## Trout

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Conceto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony No. 7


New board:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 21
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 10
Liszt: Les Preludes - 13
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 7
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Beethoven / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 22
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 10
Liszt: Les Preludes - 13
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 9
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 9


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Bartok / Liszt / Haydn (I don't like voting against any of these works right now)


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 22
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 10
Liszt: Les Preludes - 14
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 9
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 20
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 9


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Rachmaninoff/ Liszt / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 22
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 10
Liszt: Les Preludes - 15
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 9
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 22
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 9


----------



## Pieck

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 22
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 11
Liszt: Les Preludes - 15
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 9
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 22
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 9

Vivaldi Janacek Bartok


----------



## Couchie

After Pieck

Strauss / Beethoven / Haydn

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 23
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 11
Liszt: Les Preludes - 15
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 9
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 22
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 9


----------



## science

After couchie:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 23
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 11
Liszt: Les Preludes - 15
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 11
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 9

Mozart / Rachmaninoff / Bartok


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Beethoven / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 24
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 9
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 11
Liszt: Les Preludes - 15
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 13
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 9

Mozart / Rachmaninoff / Bartok


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Handel \ Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 24
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 10
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 11
Liszt: Les Preludes - 15
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 13
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 9


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Handel / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 26
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 11
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 11
Liszt: Les Preludes - 15
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 13
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 9


----------



## Sofronitsky

after trout

Rachmaninoff / Janacek / Mozart

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 26
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 11
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 12
Liszt: Les Preludes - 15
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 12
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 9


----------



## Air

After Sofronitsky:

Janacek / Schoenberg / Mozart

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 26
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 11
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 14
Liszt: Les Preludes - 15
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 11
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 21
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 9


----------



## Art Rock

Suk / Liszt / Handel

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 26
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 10
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 14
Liszt: Les Preludes - 16
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 11
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 23
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 9


----------



## Pieck

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 25
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 10
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 15
Liszt: Les Preludes - 16
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 11
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 23
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 9

Vivaldi Janacek Beethoven


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Weber Rachmaninoff

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 25
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 10
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 15
Liszt: Les Preludes - 16
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 11
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 24
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 23
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 10


----------



## tdc

After pjang23

Bartok / Liszt / Rachmaninov

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 25
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 10
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 15
Liszt: Les Preludes - 17
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 11
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 23
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 10


----------



## science

after tdc:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 25
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 10
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 16
Liszt: Les Preludes - 17
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 13
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 22
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 10

Mozart / Janacek / Suk


----------



## Sofronitsky

How can you vote down the Rachmaninoff Preludes when Debussy's Sonata and Stabat Mater are still on the boad? -___-


----------



## science

We've got to be careful. People are pretty sensitive about that. 

Speaking for myself, I can say that the hardest part of the project is finding the negative vote. Usually at least 80% of the board is stuff that I'd like to vote for, and definitely don't want to vote against. If people take my negative votes personally, they're really being too hard on me.


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Beethoven / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 26
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 10
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 16
Liszt: Les Preludes - 17
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 15
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 22
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 10


----------



## Art Rock

Suk / Liszt / Vivaldi


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 26
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 10
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 16
Liszt: Les Preludes - 18
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 15
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 10


----------



## Trout

Beethoven / Handel / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 28
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 11
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 16
Liszt: Les Preludes - 18
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 15
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 10


----------



## Pieck

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 28
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 11
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 17
Liszt: Les Preludes - 18
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 15
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 10

Vivaldi Janacek Bartok


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Weber Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 28
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 11
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 17
Liszt: Les Preludes - 18
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 15
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 11



Sofronitsky said:


> How can you vote down the Rachmaninoff Preludes when Debussy's Sonata and Stabat Mater are still on the boad? -___-


Sorry, I didn't mean to create a snowball effect.  If there's no work that I clearly want to vote against, I usually just downvote the work in 2nd place to help clear log jams. Appassionata and Preludes were tied for 2nd, and I had a slight preference for the former. Try not to take downvotes personally, as they are a necessary evil of this project. My Bach-Busoni Chaconne for example was eliminated nearly instantly and by people that I teamed up with before. I didn't feel offended though, and I am glad I didn't push a work people didn't want.


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Janacek / Schoenberg / Mozart

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 28
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 11
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 19
Liszt: Les Preludes - 18
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 14
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 11


----------



## tdc

After Air

Bartok / Liszt / Haydn

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 28
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 11
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 19
Liszt: Les Preludes - 19
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 14
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 11


----------



## science

after tdc:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 30
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Handel: Water Music - 11
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 19
Liszt: Les Preludes - 19
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 14
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 11

Beethoven / Debussy / Bartok


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Handel \ Debussy

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 30
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 12
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 19
Liszt: Les Preludes - 19
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 14
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 23
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 11


----------



## Pieck

Sofronitsky said:


> How can you vote down the Rachmaninoff Preludes when Debussy's Sonata and Stabat Mater are still on the boad? -___-


Do you know both works and think they dont deserve to be on the list?


----------



## Sofronitsky

Pieck said:


> Do you know both works and think they dont deserve to be on the list?


Don't sweat it, I was really really tired when I wrote that comment and probably wasn't thinking too clearly. I know the sonata well, I've heard Stabat Mater once or twice and it didn't make much of an impression.

After Webernite


----------



## Sofronitsky

Rachmaninoff / Beethoven / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 31
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 12
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 19
Liszt: Les Preludes - 19
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 14
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 11


----------



## tdc

After Sofronitsky

Bartok / Liszt / Debussy

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 31
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 12
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 19
Liszt: Les Preludes - 20
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 14
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 11


----------



## Art Rock

After tdc

Suk / Liszt / Haydn

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 31
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 12
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 19
Liszt: Les Preludes - 21
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 14
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 26
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 11


----------



## Trout

After Art Rock:

Beethoven / Handel / Suk

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 33
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 13
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 19
Liszt: Les Preludes - 21
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 14
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 25
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 11


----------



## pjang23

Weber Haydn Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 33
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 13
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 19
Liszt: Les Preludes - 21
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 14
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 25
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## tdc

@ Art Rock - If you would be willing to give your 2 point vote to Bartok until its in, I'd be willing to give my 2 points to Suk after until its in. After that we could give our 2 points to Liszt since we both seem to want this work as well...what do you think?


----------



## Art Rock

It's a deal.


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Beethoven / Schoenberg

*Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27*
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata" - 34*
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 13
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 19
Liszt: Les Preludes - 21
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 16
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 25
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## mmsbls

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Conceto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
154: Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"

New board:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 13
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 19
Liszt: Les Preludes - 21
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 16
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 25
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 26
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## Pieck

Vivaldi Debussy Suk

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 13
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 19
Liszt: Les Preludes - 21
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 16
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## Pieck

Is someone willing to make a deal for Vivaldi? I'll give my two points until youre piece is in


----------



## Sofronitsky

@TDC / Art Rock

I just listened to Asrael and I will wholeheartedly support this masterpiece when my next turn comes around.


----------



## Air

After Pieck:

Janacek / Schoenberg / Mozart

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 13
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 21
Liszt: Les Preludes - 21
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 15
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 6
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## science

after Air:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 13
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 22
Liszt: Les Preludes - 21
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 17
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13

Mozart / Janacek / Strauss


----------



## pjang23

Pieck said:


> Is someone willing to make a deal for Vivaldi? I'll give my two points until youre piece is in


I can help with Vivaldi, and I'll need some support for Haydn.


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Handel \ Debussy

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 14
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 22
Liszt: Les Preludes - 21
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 17
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## Pieck

pjang23 said:


> I can help with Vivaldi, and I'll need some support for Haydn.


OK give your 2 pts until Vivaldi is in, and then Haydn will get mine until it's in.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Webernite:

Liszt / Handel / Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 15
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 22
Liszt: Les Preludes - 23
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 17
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13

I'll give Handel a hand! (no pun intended) I heard that on the radio this morning, surprised it wasn't nominated yet.


----------



## pjang23

Vivaldi Haydn Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 15
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 22
Liszt: Les Preludes - 23
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 17
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 30
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Handel / Liszt / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 17
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 22
Liszt: Les Preludes - 24
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 17
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 29
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Handel / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 25
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 18
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 22
Liszt: Les Preludes - 24
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 19
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 29
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Bartok / Liszt / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 18
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 22
Liszt: Les Preludes - 25
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 19
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Janacek / Schoenberg / Mozart

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 18
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 24
Liszt: Les Preludes - 25
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 18
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 24
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 28
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## Art Rock

Bartok / Suk / Vivaldi


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 29
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 18
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 24
Liszt: Les Preludes - 25
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 18
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 25
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## Sofronitsky

We've got a lot of really close ones >.>

Suk / Janacek / Liszt

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 29
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 4
Handel: Water Music - 18
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 25
Liszt: Les Preludes - 24
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 18
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 27
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 27
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## tdc

@ Sofronitsky, Art Rock and I are both going to give our two points to Suk as soon as Bartok is in. If in the meantime you could start using your negative vote against Vivaldi, it will speed up this process. Otherwise I am foreseeing a massive log jam here between Bartok, Suk and Vivaldi.

For the record once all my deals are done I'm willing to vote for the Vivaldi. With some team-work this whole process could go smooth.


----------



## Pieck

Vivaldi Debussy Strauss


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 29
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 18
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 25
Liszt: Les Preludes - 24
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 18
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 25
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 27
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 29
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 29
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 18
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 25
Liszt: Les Preludes - 26
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 18
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 26
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 27
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 29
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13 

Liszt / Rachmaninoff / Haydn


----------



## Sofronitsky

tdc said:


> @ Sofronitsky, Art Rock and I are both going to give our two points to Suk as soon as Bartok is in. If in the meantime you could start using your negative vote against Vivaldi, it will speed up this process. Otherwise I am foreseeing a massive log jam here between Bartok, Suk and Vivaldi.
> 
> For the record once all my deals are done I'm willing to vote for the Vivaldi. With some team-work this whole process could go smooth.


Well the 2 vote has to go somewhere, and I never liked The Miraculous Mandarin. I suppose I will have to nominate a new work and bump that up while I wait.


----------



## pjang23

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 18
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 25
Liszt: Les Preludes - 26
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 18
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 26
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 27
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 31
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13 

Vivaldi Haydn Bartok


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Handel / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 19
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 25
Liszt: Les Preludes - 26
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 20
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 26
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 27
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 31
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I knew something was fishy about the Miraculous Mandarin. Now I actually have to play an excerpt for college Ensemble Audition music, and I heard it in context.  Talk about an ugly, terrified flute.

Rachmaninoff / Handel / Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 20
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 25
Liszt: Les Preludes - 26
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 20
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 28
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 27
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 31
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13

What was the length of time allowed between each vote? was it 8 hours?


----------



## tdc

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What was the length of time allowed between each vote? was it 8 hours?


Its every 9 hours.


----------



## tdc

After Huilun...

Bartok / Liszt / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 29
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 20
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 25
Liszt: Les Preludes - 27
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 20
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 28
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 27
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 30
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Liszt / Handel / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 29
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 21
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 25
Liszt: Les Preludes - 29
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 20
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 28
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 4
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 27
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 29
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## Air

Traffic Jam! 

After Trout:

Janacek / Strauss / Mozart

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 29
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 21
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 27
Liszt: Les Preludes - 29
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 19
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 28
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 27
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 29
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi / Bruckner Symphony N.5 / Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 1
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 21
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 27
Liszt: Les Preludes - 29
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 19
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 28
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 27
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 31
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## Sofronitsky

This is getting rather interesting. I'm having to adapt more and more complex voting strategies. Like now, I must only vote up the work I want to be in next, and a work I want to be in that is less than 7 away from mine.. Whereas I will have to vote down works that I would actually like to be in, only later. Is it kind of weird that this is fun? :lol:

After Hespdelk

Rachmaninoff / Bruckner / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 21
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 27
Liszt: Les Preludes - 29
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 19
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 30
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 27
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 30
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## pjang23

2nd place is the worst place to be, as you end up wasting votes.


----------



## Sofronitsky

pjang23 said:


> 2nd place is the worst place to be, as you end up wasting votes.


Wasting time* which, alas, I have alot of.


----------



## Art Rock

Bartok / Suk / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 30
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 21
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 27
Liszt: Les Preludes - 29
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 19
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 30
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 28
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 29
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## science

Sofronitsky said:


> This is getting rather interesting. I'm having to adapt more and more complex voting strategies. Like now, I must only vote up the work I want to be in next, and a work I want to be in that is less than 7 away from mine.. Whereas I will have to vote down works that I would actually like to be in, only later. Is it kind of weird that this is fun? :lol:


I hope not, because I love it. If I could be king of it, there would be no communication, just votes. I love trying to figure out what the others are thinking, and figure out how to use my votes optimally. Over the last month I haven't had time for that kind of careful play, but I enjoy it when I can do it.

I think there is a lot of psychology at work. Perhaps due to cognitive dissonance, we see people get behind a work with more passion than they probably actually feel, and refuse to compromise over whether a work will be in at #108 or #109 (and so on), and so we vote ourselves up into the 40s. It's inefficient, but to me at least, it's more fun this way.

Rachmaninoff's Preludes vs. Bartok's Miraculous Mandarin vs. Janacek's Intimate Letters vs. Suk's Asrael Symphony vs. Vivaldi's Stabat Mater vs. Liszt's Preludes.... I'd set up a poll, but this is more fun. (For me.)


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> 2nd place is the worst place to be, as you end up wasting votes.


You've probably already noticed, but if you can get a thing into the 30s, its enshrinement is inevitable. The only question is when. Here we've got 6 works between 27 and 30 points, so we're probably bound for a situation where things will have to be voted into the mid-40s to get enshrined. But then there will be a cascade, like a house of cards falling down, and a bunch of things will be enshrined a in very few votes, and next thing you know nothing on the list has more than 20 or so points.

When I first started the other game, I measured it, averaging out how many votes per enshrinement there was, and I found it to be pretty consistent. Of course there are sometimes long dry periods followed by sudden storms, and other times things just go fairly smoothly, but either way it was about the same number of votes per enshrinement. I haven't counted here, but I'd bet we find the same pattern.

Given that the average score of an enshrined work seems to be in the 30s, we must be averaging something like 15-20 votes per enshrinement. (Which is odd. The other project has fairly distinct rules about enshrinement, but the rate of enshrinement is about the same. I can't even guess whether the explanation is psychological, sociological, or mathematical.)

Now the point of this is, if you're in second place, there's two things you can do. You can just let the work tread water there while you push other works, only occasionally voting for it to hold its position, trusting the traffic to thin out eventually and it'll get enshrined. Or you can push it, trying to get it in among the next 2 or 3 spots. But once you've gotten up to 2nd place, you're pretty much guaranteed to be enshrined soon.

Which of those two strategies is optimal depends, I think, on what the others are doing. This would have to be checked, but my hypothesis is that the optimal strategy is usually the opposite of what most others are doing. If they're fighting to get into the next slot, you should tread water and use your votes for other things; if they're willing to tread water, you should seize the moment. That's intuitive, but the math/practice might not bear it out. Another factor, obviously, is whether you have reliable allies.

So in conclusion, whether you're wasting votes in 2nd place isn't clear to me. You might not be - ever, and at least sometimes you certainly aren't. But if you really think you are, then for a while at least of course you should vote for other things!


----------



## science

Art Rock:


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 29
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 5
Handel: Water Music - 21
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 27
Liszt: Les Preludes - 29
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 20
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 32
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 28
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 29
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13

Rachmaninoff / Mozart / Bartok


----------



## Pieck

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Handel: Water Music - 21
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 27
Liszt: Les Preludes - 29
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 20
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 32
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 28
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 31
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13

Vivaldi Debussy Bartok


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi / Bruckner / Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Handel: Water Music - 21
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 27
Liszt: Les Preludes - 29
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 20
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 32
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 28
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 33
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Handel \ Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Handel: Water Music - 22
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 27
Liszt: Les Preludes - 29
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 20
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 32
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 28
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 32
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Webernite:

Mozart / Handel / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Handel: Water Music - 23
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 27
Liszt: Les Preludes - 29
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 32
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 28
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 32
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## pjang23

Vivaldi Haydn Rachmaninoff

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Handel: Water Music - 23
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 27
Liszt: Les Preludes - 29
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 31
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 28
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 34
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Liszt / Handel / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Handel: Water Music - 24
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 27
Liszt: Les Preludes - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 31
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 28
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 33
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yeah, I can see a traffic jam up ahead. Who's gonna go first? Vivaldi? Then Rachmanioff or Liszt?
I'll help the trend along, although I haven't heard the works before

Vivaldi / Handel / Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Handel: Water Music - 25
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 27
Liszt: Les Preludes - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 31
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 28
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 35
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## tdc

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'll help the trend along, although I haven't heard the works before




You are voting for works you haven't even heard before?


----------



## tdc

After Huilun...

Liszt / Bartok / Vivaldi 

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Handel: Water Music - 25
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 27
Liszt: Les Preludes - 33
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 31
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 28
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 34
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

tdc said:


> You are voting for works you haven't even heard before?


Yeah, actually the majority of the works on the list at any given time I haven't heard, which limits my voting. I wouldn't vote against a work I didn't know either, usually.


----------



## tdc

@ Art Rock because the voting is so unpredictable right now, I think we have to back up whichever out of Liszt / Suk / Bartok has the best chance of getting in at that time. As long as we continue to support all three until they are in, I am not too concerned about the order. Hope this is all right with you.


----------



## tdc

Sofronitsky said:


> Well the 2 vote has to go somewhere, and I never liked The Miraculous Mandarin. I suppose I will have to nominate a new work and bump that up while I wait.


Please vote for whatever you want! As I mentioned I am not too concerned about the order of these 3 works, so feel free to give Suk your 2 points. I wasn't suggesting you stop doing that by the way, just asking if you could use your negative vote against Vivaldi. You had specifically mentioned that you didn't care for that work anyway. However, you are not allowed to vote against Bartok! j/k


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Janacek / Schoenberg / Haydn

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Handel: Water Music - 25
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 29
Liszt: Les Preludes - 33
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 31
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 28
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 34
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13

A few thoughts:

1. Haydn and Handel (and potentially Mozart) are approaching the traffic jam too.

2. Voting to increase the speed of enshrinement feels a bit limiting to me. As much as I hate to say it, I'm the kind of participant who will continue pushing the works I like even when it causes a jam up top or when there's no hope left. I hope people don't mind (and I apologize in advance) - hopefully it doesn't reflect as an unwillingness to cooperate (I am actually quite willing, though I feel that values come first), but rather it's just a way of doing things that I feel is most inherent to me. 

3. I would definitely hop on to the Liszt/Suk/Bartok/(Rachmaninoff?) deal and add my Janacek to that list too but right now it's a bit long and complex of a lineup and I'm not sure if it is the best decision to add yet another work to the 'queue'. 

4. Basically, free market seems most efficient to me, especially since there's another group of negotiations with Vivaldi and Haydn that is trying to be pushed as well - with equal fervor too. Anyways, I hope you all understand where I'm coming from - sorry for being a bit 'difficult'.


----------



## Art Rock

tdc said:


> @ Art Rock because the voting is so unpredictable right now, I think we have to back up whichever out of Liszt / Suk / Bartok has the best chance of getting in at that time. As long as we continue to support all three until they are in, I am not too concerned about the order. Hope this is all right with you.


Fine with me. let's play it as it comes.


----------



## Art Rock

Liszt / Suk / Vivaldi


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Handel: Water Music - 25
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 29
Liszt: Les Preludes - 35
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 31
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 5
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 29
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 33
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> Sorry for being such a ***** about the Bruckner & Vivaldi. The Seventh Symphony is just one of those 'soul-mate' works for me...


Yeah, that is kind of how I felt about Liszt Piano Concerto No. 2! 

Here is a quote about Bruckner's 7th I found in another thread...

"In a poll recently conducted in the UK with some of Britain's famous music critics they cited Bruckner's 7th Symphony as one of the "most boring" pieces of classical music ever..."

http://www.talkclassical.com/2542-mahler-11.html

Sorry I just had to post this as payback for you killing Liszt PC 2, while other ~imo~ questionable works have been voted in - and now you are admittedly causing further traffic jams...have you forgotten all the support I've shown your nominations earlier in the project?


----------



## Air

Hey man,

I do understand your position and empathize with you here. Maybe I was a bit too harsh on Liszt, but let me assure you in no way did I have a personal vendetta against the work - I never spoke out or rallied against it. What happened was simply, and this occurs on this project too often, that there was a board of many good works and I was forced to single one out to vote against. Also, I thought your priority at the time was Bartok - a work that I assure you I _never_ voted against and actually endorse.

I just want to let you know that you shouldn't give up hope with the Liszt PC #2. I've had similar struggles with Varese (removed 2 times I think? and still plan on nominating it in the future), Schumann PC (removed 2 times in the beginning, and finally caught ground at #20), Ligeti, Debussy Preludes, Bartok's _Music_ (Do you want to go with this after the jam clears since you're a fan of Bartok? I'm willing to take other suggestions too), and others. I think the lesson I learned was - Even if a work I like is removed, it doesn't mean that it doesn't deserve to be on the list... it's simply that there may be a better time to nominate it that will actually give it _better_ chances.

My main reason for continuing to support Janacek right now is that even though I want to work it in to your deals, I feel that might be too complex, especially since (as I pointed out), another faction is voting for Vivaldi and Haydn as a package and they've been voting _against_ Rach and Bartok. Everyone has good intentions, I'm sure, but as _Intimate Letters_ approaches this heat zone, I've become a little wary.

Though that was my original concern, I do owe a lot to your support earlier in the game (and to our friendship on this forum in general!) and since I do love the Bartok, the Liszt, the Suk and the Rach, I guess it makes sense for me to leave my +2 votes for one of these, and only keep a +1 for the Janacek. (after all such avid support of a work as I have done is _downright_ unreasonable - what place it comes in is just an unimportant detail.)

I hope this will clear any misunderstandings between us and will help make things run smoother as well. It also makes sense since Pierrot Lunaire doesn't have any chance in the world unless the jam clears, and voting for it is simply an unending effort (I will get back to it later though).

In my opinion, *no* questionable works have been voted in - it just boils down to personal taste at the end. You're Liszt is just as good as my Bruckner, and it's not something that we should have any antagonism because of - just like whether Work X gets in at the #152 spot or the #153 spot, it's a trifling detail. I promise that when Liszt comes on board again, I won't vote against it, seeing how special the work is to you.


----------



## Couchie

After Art Rock:

Strauss / Liszt / Bruckner


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Handel: Water Music - 25
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 29
Liszt: Les Preludes - 36
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 31
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 29
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 33
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## Pieck

Why doesnt everyone care who goes first unless its Vivaldi?


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Handel: Water Music - 25
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 29
Liszt: Les Preludes - 35
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 31
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 29
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 35
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13

Vivaldi Debussy Lizst


----------



## pjang23

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Handel: Water Music - 25
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 29
Liszt: Les Preludes - 34
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 22
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 31
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 29
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 37
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13

Vivaldi Haydn Liszt


----------



## science

after pjang:


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Handel: Water Music - 24
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 30
Liszt: Les Preludes - 34
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 24
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 31
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 29
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 37
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13

Mozart / Janacek / Handel


----------



## Sofronitsky

Rachmaninoff / Suk / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Handel: Water Music - 24
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 30
Liszt: Les Preludes - 34
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 24
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 30
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 36
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 13


----------



## Meaghan

after Sofronitsky

Mozart / Weber / Haydn

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Handel: Water Music - 24
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 30
Liszt: Les Preludes - 34
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 26
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 30
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 36
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Meaghan:

Mozart / Liszt / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Handel: Water Music - 24
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 30
Liszt: Les Preludes - 35
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 30
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 36
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 14


----------



## tdc

@Air - you have some good points, clearly I just got caught up in the game, and no hard feelings. You kind of got all of my wrath, when in reality I was really just as annoyed at certain game members for striking deals immediately after I struck a deal, guaranteeing a traffic jam, and another certain member who was voting for works that they hadn't even listened to. But again, I'm past this, its not really a big deal, and its just a game, and the bottom line is I support all the main works on the board getting in.


Liszt / Bartok / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Handel: Water Music - 24
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 30
Liszt: Les Preludes - 37
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 30
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 35
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 14


----------



## Air

@tdc:

I'm glad everything's good - I value your friendship on this forum. This game has been going on for more than 4 months straight now, with many of us voting twice a day, and I hate to see it go down with something like that. At the end of the day, we're all friends simply playing a game (a meaningful one!). 

I think we'll all be really grateful when the jam cascades.

After tdc:

Liszt / Janacek / Mozart

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Handel: Water Music - 24
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Liszt: Les Preludes - 39
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 27
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 30
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 35
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 14


----------



## Art Rock

Liszt / Suk / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Handel: Water Music - 24
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
*Liszt: Les Preludes - 41
*Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 27
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 31
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 34
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 14


----------



## Art Rock

Sorry, no time to update the list right now. Liszt made it.


----------



## tdc

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
154: Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"
155: Liszt: Les Preludes


Updated Board:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Handel: Water Music - 24
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 27
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 31
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 34
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 14


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi / Bruckner / Suk

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Handel: Water Music - 24
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 27
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 30
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 36
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 14


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Handel / Mozart / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Handel: Water Music - 26
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 31
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 33
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 14


----------



## Pieck

Corrected + mine

Vivaldi Debussy Rach

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 26
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 32
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 30
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 37
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 14


----------



## Sofronitsky

Suk - Janacek - Rachmaninoff anyone?

Suk / Strauss / Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Handel: Water Music - 26
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 33
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 32
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 14


----------



## Pieck

tdc said:


> @Air - you have some good points, clearly I just got caught up in the game, and no hard feelings. You kind of got all of my wrath, when in reality I was really just as annoyed at certain game members for striking deals immediately after I struck a deal, guaranteeing a traffic jam, and another certain member who was voting for works that they hadn't even listened to. But again, I'm past this, its not really a big deal, and its just a game, and the bottom line is I support all the main works on the board getting in.


Well, I have to make deals if 5 different people are voting against my work, although its in the top for I dont know how long.
I see the need for another correction


----------



## pjang23

Sofronitsky cross-posted with Pieck. Corrected board:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 26
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 32
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 32
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 36
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 14


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Handel \ Vivaldi

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 27
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 32
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 18
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 32
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 35
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 14


----------



## hespdelk

Vivaldi \ Bruckner \ Rachmaninoff

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 27
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 31
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 18
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 32
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 37
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 14 


One more for Vivalid and its in..


----------



## Pieck

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 27
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 27
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 31
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 18
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 32
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 38
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 14 

Haydn Vivaldi Strauss


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Vivaldi Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 27
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 29
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 31
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 18
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 32
*Vivaldi: Stabat Mater - 39*
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 14


----------



## mmsbls

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
154: Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"
155: Liszt: Les Preludes
156: Vivaldi: Stabat Mater

Updated Board:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 27
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 29
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 28
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 31
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 18
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 32
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Weber / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 27
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 29
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 30
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 31
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 32
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 15


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Handel / Mozart / Janacek

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 29
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 29
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 30
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 31
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 31
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 32
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 15


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After the trout:

Rachmaninoff / Handel / Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 26
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 30
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 29
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 30
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 31
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 32
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 15


----------



## Art Rock

Suk / Bartok / Handel


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 27
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 29
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 29
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 30
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 31
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 34
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 15


----------



## Trout

Huilunsoittaja said:


> After the trout:


I shall forever be known as "The Trout"


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Suk / Bartok / Bruckner

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 29
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 29
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 30
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 31
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 36
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 15


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Suk / Janacek / Mozart

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 29
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 29
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 30
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Suk: Asrael Symphony - 38
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 15


----------



## tdc

Pieck said:


> Well, I have to make deals if 5 different people are voting against my work, although its in the top for I dont know how long.


I see what you're saying...no hard feelings and I'm glad the work has made it in now.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Suk - Rachmaninoff - Janacek anyone? 

After Air

Suk / Brucknr / Haydn

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 29
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 29
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 30
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
*Suk: Asrael Symphony - 40*
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 15


----------



## Sofronitsky

New list:


101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
154: Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"
155: Liszt: Les Preludes
156: Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157: Suk: Asrael Symphony

Updated Board:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 29
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 29
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 30
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 7
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 15


----------



## Couchie

After Sofronitsky:

Strauss / Handel / Haydn

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 30
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 30
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 9
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 15


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Weber Handel

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 29
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 30
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 30
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 9
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 16


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 28
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 28
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 30
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 31
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 35
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 9
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 16

Rachmaninoff / Mozart / Handel


----------



## tdc

After science

Bartok / Rachmaninov / Debussy

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 30
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Handel: Water Music - 28
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 30
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 31
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 36
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 9
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 16


----------



## Pieck

tdc said:


> I see what you're saying...no hard feelings and I'm glad the work has made it in now.


You see, I had no objection for the group of works you guys were trying to get in, I was just trying to get Vivaldi in after a long time in the top of the board. Now Im not going to try stopping these works from getting in, but I'm bound to a deal for voting for Haydn until it's in, so I hope things will go smoothly from now on.


----------



## Pieck

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 30
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 28
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 32
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 31
Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 36
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 16

Haydn Debussy Strauss


----------



## Art Rock

Rachmaninoff / Bartok / Haydn

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 31
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 28
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 31
*Rachmaninoff: Preludes - 38*
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 16

Just easing the congestion. I will be giving 2 votes to Bartok from now on.


----------



## Art Rock

New list:


101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
154: Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"
155: Liszt: Les Preludes
156: Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157: Suk: Asrael Symphony
158: Rachmaninoff: Preludes

Updated Board:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 31
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 28
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 31
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 16


----------



## Trout

Handel / Mozart / Bruckner

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 31
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 30
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 32
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 16


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Handel / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 31
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 31
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 32
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Mozart / Weber / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 31
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 31
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 31
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 34
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 17


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Janacek / Bartok / Mozart

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 32
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 31
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 33
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 17


----------



## Couchie

After Air:

Srauss / Handel / Haydn

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 32
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 32
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 30
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 33
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 33
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 17


----------



## science

after couchie:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 32
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 31
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 30
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 34
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 35
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 17

Mozart / Janacek / Handel


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Liszt Piano Concerto n. 2 / Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 31
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 31
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 30
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 34
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 1
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 35
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 17


----------



## pjang23

Weber Haydn Handel

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 31
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 30
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 34
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 1
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 35
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 19


----------



## Art Rock

Bartok / Debussy / Handel


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 33
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Handel: Water Music - 29
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 34
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 1
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 35
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 19


----------



## Trout

After Art Rock:

Handel / Mozart / Bruckner

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 33
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Handel: Water Music - 31
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 34
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 1
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 36
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 19


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Liszt/ Handel / Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 32
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Handel: Water Music - 32
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 34
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 3
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 36
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 19

May I see the entire list of the Project so far, to see if any Russian classics weren't nominated yet?


----------



## Trout

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
4. Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 ('From the New World')
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
12. Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
15. Brahms: Symphony No. 4
16. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
17. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14
18. Mozart: Symphony No. 41 ('Jupiter')
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto
20. Schubert: String Quintet
21. Brahms: German Requiem
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
23. Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ('Eroica')
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: The Ring Cycle
26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
27. Debussy: La Mer
28. Chopin: Preludes Op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem
30. Bach: The Art of Fugue
31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 ('Hammerklavier')
32. Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
33. Haydn: Symphony No. 104 ('London')
34. Handel: Messiah
35. Strauss: Four Last Songs
36. Bach: Goldberg Variations
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major
40. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
42. Schubert Piano Sonata No. 21
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
44. Faure: Requiem
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni
46. Bach: Double Violin Concerto BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem
49. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2
50. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
51. Vivaldi: Four Seasons
52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 ('The Great')
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
56. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 ('Death and the Maiden')
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
60. Hadyn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 ('Emperor')
61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
62. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
65. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 ('Of Sorrowful Songs')
66. Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 ('Pastoral')
67. Ravel: Scheherazade
68. Mahler: Symphony No. 9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto
70. Mozart: String Quintet No. 4
71. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 ('Nocturne')
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished')
76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 ('Moonlight')
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 ('Organ')
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor')
80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug" BWV 82
81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ('Italian')
85. Berg: Violin Concerto
86. Tallis: Spem in Alium
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
88. Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
89. Ravel: String Quartet
90. Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
92. Schubert: Impromptus
93. Grieg: Piano Concerto
94. Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1
95. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
96. Chopin: Etudes
97. Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
98. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
99. Debussy: Preludes
100. Allegri: Miserere
101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
154: Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"
155: Liszt: Les Preludes
156: Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157: Suk: Asrael Symphony
158: Rachmaninoff: Preludes


----------



## mmsbls

After Huilunsoittaja:

Mozart / Weber / Janacek

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 32
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Handel: Water Music - 32
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 33
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 3
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 38
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 20


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Handel \ Debussy

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 32
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 33
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 33
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 3
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 38
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 20


----------



## tdc

After Webernite

Bartok / Liszt / Bruckner

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 34
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 33
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 33
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 4
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 38
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 20


----------



## JAKE WYB

After tdc

Janacek +2/ Bartok +1/ Mozart - 1

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 35
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Handel: Water Music - 33
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 35
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 4
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 37
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 20


----------



## Pieck

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 35
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Handel: Water Music - 33
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 33
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 35
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 4
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 37
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 9
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 20

Haydn Debussy Strauss

Will someone support Grieg's SQ?


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 35
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Handel: Water Music - 33
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 33
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 4
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 39
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 20

Mozart / Janacek / Strauss


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Weber Janacek

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 35
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Handel: Water Music - 33
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 35
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 35
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 4
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 39
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 21


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Handel / Mozart / Bruckner

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 35
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Handel: Water Music - 35
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 35
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 35
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 4
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 40
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 21


----------



## Sofronitsky

Pieck said:


> Will someone support Grieg's SQ?


Give me a day or two to listen to it, and maybe. I love Grieg and think he is very underrated.


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Bartok / Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 / Mozart

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 37
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 1
Handel: Water Music - 35
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 35
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 35
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 4
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 39
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 21


----------



## Sofronitsky

After TDC

Janacek / Liszt / Mozart

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 37
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 1
Handel: Water Music - 35
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 35
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 37
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 5
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 38
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Sofronitsky:

Mozart / Weber / Janacek

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 37
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 1
Handel: Water Music - 35
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 35
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 5
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 40
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 22


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Liszt / Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 36
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 1
Handel: Water Music - 35
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 35
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 6
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 40
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 22


----------



## Art Rock

Bartok / Faure / Bruckner


Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 38
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 2
Handel: Water Music - 35
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 35
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 6
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 40
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 22


----------



## Pieck

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 38
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 10
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 2
Handel: Water Music - 35
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 37
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 6
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 40
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 22

Haydn Debussy Schoenberg


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 37
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 10
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 2
Handel: Water Music - 35
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 37
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 6
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 42
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 22


Mozart / Schoenberg / Bartok


----------



## hespdelk

after Science:

Bruckner / Liszt / Bartok

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 36
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 10
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 2
Handel: Water Music - 35
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 37
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 7
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 42
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 22


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Handel \ Debussy

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 36
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 2
Handel: Water Music - 36
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 37
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 7
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 42
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 19
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 22


----------



## Art Rock

Bartok / Faure / Bruckner

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 38
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 3
Handel: Water Music - 36
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 37
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 7
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 42
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 19
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 22


----------



## Trout

After Art Rock:

Handel / Haydn / Bruckner

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 38
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 3
Handel: Water Music - 38
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 38
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 7
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 42
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 19
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 22


----------



## Meaghan

After Trout

Mozart / Weber / Handel

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 38
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 3
Handel: Water Music - 37
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 38
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 7
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 44
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 19
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After Meaghan:

Weber / Mozart / Schoenberg

*Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 38*
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 3
Handel: Water Music - 37
*Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 38*
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 7
*Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante - 45*
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 18
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 25


----------



## mmsbls

New List:

100. Allegri: Miserere
101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
154: Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"
155: Liszt: Les Preludes
156: Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157: Suk: Asrael Symphony
158: Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159: Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante

New Board:

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 38
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 3
Handel: Water Music - 37
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 38
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 18
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 25


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Bartok / Faure / Bruckner

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 40
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 4
Handel: Water Music - 37
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 38
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 18
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 25


----------



## Sofronitsky

I'm really sick of traffic jams.. I will go ahead and give my 2 vote to Bartok, in the hopes that after it makes the list Bartok's supporters will begin voting for janacek.

After TDC

Bartok / Bruckner / Haydn

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 42
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 4
Handel: Water Music - 37
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 37
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 18
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 25


----------



## pjang23

Maybe we should consider having a point cap?

Weber Bartok Handel

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 43
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 4
Handel: Water Music - 36
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 37
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 18
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 27


----------



## tdc

Edit - nevermind my mistake...


----------



## mmsbls

Pieck said:


> Will someone support Grieg's SQ?


I would support either Grieg's SQ or the Peer Gynt Suites.


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Grieg String Quartet / Weber / Schoenberg

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 43
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 4
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Handel: Water Music - 36
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 37
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 28


----------



## tdc

after mmsbls

Liszt / Bartok / Schoenberg

*Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin - 44*
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 4
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Handel: Water Music - 36
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 37
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 28


----------



## tdc

New List:

100. Allegri: Miserere
101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
154: Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"
155: Liszt: Les Preludes
156: Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157: Suk: Asrael Symphony
158: Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159: Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160: Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin


New Board:

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 4
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Handel: Water Music - 36
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 37
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 28


----------



## Trout

Handel / Haydn / Bruckner

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 4
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Handel: Water Music - 38
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 38
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 28


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Liszt / Schoenberg

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 4
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Handel: Water Music - 36
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 37
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 10
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 28


----------



## science

after hespdelk:

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 4
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Handel: Water Music - 36
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 37
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 36
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 28

Szymanowski / Liszt / Bruckner


----------



## Sofronitsky

Umm. It's clearly time for Janacek to make the list you guys 

After Science

Janacek / Liszt / Haydn

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 4
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Handel: Water Music - 36
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 36
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 38
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 28


----------



## pjang23

Here's a little boost

Weber Janacek Handel

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 4
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Handel: Water Music - 35
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 36
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 39
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 30


----------



## Art Rock

Faure / Janacek / Bruckner


Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Handel: Water Music - 35
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 36
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 40
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 12
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 30


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Liszt / Schoenberg


Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Handel: Water Music - 35
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 36
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 40
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 30


----------



## Trout

hespdelk skipped my previous vote so the corrected board is:

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Handel: Water Music - 37
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 37
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 40
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 30


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Handel / Haydn / Bruckner

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Handel: Water Music - 39
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 38
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 40
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 2
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 30


----------



## science

after trout:

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Handel: Water Music - 38
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 38
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 40
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 30

Szymanowski / Schoenberg / Handel


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Grieg / Weber / Schoenberg

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Handel: Water Music - 38
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 38
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 40
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 31


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Faure / Janacek / Bruckner 

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Handel: Water Music - 38
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 38
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 41
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 31


----------



## Art Rock

Janacek / Faure / Haydn

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Handel: Water Music - 38
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 37
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 43
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 31


----------



## Couchie

Strauss / Handel / Haydn

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Handel: Water Music - 39
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 36
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 43
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 31


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Liszt / Weber / Schoenberg

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Handel: Water Music - 39
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 36
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 43
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 32


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Janacek Handel

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Handel: Water Music - 38
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 38
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 44
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 32


----------



## Sofronitsky

We should seriously consider a point cap at 40.

Liszt / Janacek / Handel

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Handel: Water Music - 37
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 38
*Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 45*
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 17
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 32


----------



## Vesteralen

After Sofronitsky

Haydn/Handel/Lizst

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Handel: Water Music - 38
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 40
*Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" - 45*
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 32

Noting that the Janacek did reach +7 and should already have been added to the sticky thread (if I understand this right)


----------



## tdc

New List:

100. Allegri: Miserere
101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
154: Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"
155: Liszt: Les Preludes
156: Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157: Suk: Asrael Symphony
158: Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159: Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160: Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"


Updated Voting board

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Handel: Water Music - 38
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 40
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 32


----------



## Couchie

LETS MAKE A DEAL:
To whomsoever votes for Strauss I shall give shortcake and ice cream. The ice cream is vanilla and a few months old, so it has those ice crystals in it and the flavour is compromised a bit. Also I don't have any strawberries. But the shortcake is delicious.


----------



## mmsbls

After Vesteralen:

Haydn / Grieg / Schoenberg

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 5
Handel: Water Music - 38
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 42
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 32

I actually want Handel and Weber in. For those who want Haydn, Handel, or Weber the board is now set for a spectacular finish. If someone gives Haydn a +2 and Handel a +1, the following person can get the coveted triple play by giving Haydn a +2. Then all three works will make it in on the same vote. Or people can continue to battle it out.


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 5
Handel: Water Music - 38
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 42
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 18
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 9
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 32

Liszt / Schoenberg / Strauss (sorry Couchie - I won't do this so often)


----------



## tdc

All right I'll take mmsbls' advice going for the coveted triple play. 

After science

Haydn / Handel / Bruckner

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 5
Handel: Water Music - 39
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 44
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 18
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 9
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 32


----------



## Art Rock

Mendelssohn / Faure / Grieg


Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 10
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Handel: Water Music - 39
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 44
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 18
Mendelssohn - Symphony 3 "Scottish" - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 9
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 32


----------



## Sofronitsky

I want shortcake.

After Art Rock
Haydn / Strauss / Faure

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
*Handel: Water Music - 39* #2
*Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 47* #1
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 18
Mendelssohn - Symphony 3 "Scottish" - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4
*Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 32* #3


----------



## Sofronitsky

New List:

100. Allegri: Miserere
101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
154: Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"
155: Liszt: Les Preludes
156: Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157: Suk: Asrael Symphony
158: Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159: Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160: Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162: Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163: Handel: Water Music
164: Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti

New board:

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Handel: Water Music - 39 #2
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 47 #1
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 18
Mendelssohn - Symphony 3 "Scottish" - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4
Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 32 #3


----------



## science

Edit: Obviously it doesn't matter. Well-done!

Weber was enshrined with a 14 pt lead.


----------



## pjang23

Epic triple enshrinement! 

Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin / Strauss / Schoenberg

Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 18
Mendelssohn - Symphony 3 "Scottish" - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 2
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 11
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4


----------



## Trout

Sofronitsky said:


> I want shortcake.
> 
> After Art Rock
> Haydn / Strauss / Faure
> 
> Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
> Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
> Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
> Grieg: String Quartet - 4
> *Handel: Water Music - 39* #2
> *Haydn: Trumpet Concerto - 47* #1
> Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 18
> Mendelssohn - Symphony 3 "Scottish" - 2
> Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
> Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 10
> Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4
> *Weber: Two Clarinet Concertos - 32* #3


Actually, you could have knocked 4 pieces in with Haydn / Liszt / Schoenberg. But nicely done, anyhow.


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 / Schubert / Schoenberg

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
*Liszt: Piano Concerto n.2 - 18*
Mendelssohn - Symphony 3 "Scottish" - 2
*Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 11*
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 3
*Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 11*
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4


----------



## Trout

New list:

100. Allegri: Miserere
101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2


New board:

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony n.5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Mendelssohn - Symphony 3 "Scottish" - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 11
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 3
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 11
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4


Anyone else willing to support another of Mahler's symphonies? I personally enjoy his 1st and 6th, though the 5th is among his most well-known.


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler's 9th would be my preference, but I'd support the 6th. Apart from the heavenly adagietto, the 5th does not impress me that much personally. Or his remaining main song cycles, Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens and Rueckert Lieder would be candidates.


----------



## Air

Hello, folks, I'm back! And I want some shortcake!

After Trout:

Strauss / Schoenberg / Grieg

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 3
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 13
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 4


----------



## science

Well, there was the cascade. 4 enshrinements in 3 votes - one of them with 7 extra points.

And now the board looks like a half-smoked cigar to me. Still, there are some good works there to vote for.


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> Anyone else willing to support another of Mahler's symphonies? I personally enjoy his 1st and 6th, though the 5th is among his most well-known.


Mahler 9 is already in. I would support 5th symphony and Rueckert Lieder the most, though I enjoy 1st and 3rd too. The 6th symphony I still have troubles with.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Trout said:


> Actually, you could have knocked 4 pieces in with Haydn / Liszt / Schoenberg. But nicely done, anyhow.


Well thanks for pointing that out, but if I had done that Couchie probably wouldn't have given me ice cream and shortcake.

Which I'm still waiting for, btw.


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks for the correction on Mahler's 9th. I will be putting the Rueckert Lieder on soon.


----------



## science

after Air:

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 3
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 13
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 6 

Szymanowski / Brahms / Bruckner


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Brahms \ Strauss

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 3
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 12
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 6


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

BRAHMS 3 / Tchaikovsky 4/ Schoenberg

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 3
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 12
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 1

I saw this wasn't nominated yet, so, will do!


----------



## Trout

After Huilunsoittaja:

Brahms / Strauss / Bruckner

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 3
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 13
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 1

Trout want cake, too.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Mendelssohn / Schoenberg

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 3
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 13
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 1


----------



## Art Rock

Mendelssohn / Brahms / Tchaikowsky

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 3
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 13
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 6


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Faure / Szymanowski / Brahms 

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 3
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 13
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 7


----------



## tdc

I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to everyone who helped get Liszt PC 2 nominated!


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Strauss / Schoenberg / Grieg

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 3
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 15
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 7


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Strauss / Schoenberg

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 5
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 16
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 7


----------



## Vesteralen

after pjang23

Brahms/Mendelssohn/Schoenberg

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 11
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 5
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 16
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 7


----------



## science

after Vesteralen:

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 11
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 5
* Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - 18*
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 8

Strauss / Szymanowski / Mendelssohn


----------



## science

100. Allegri: Miserere
101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier

and the new board:

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 11
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 5
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 8


----------



## Trout

After science:

Brahms / Schubert / Bruckner

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 11
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 6
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 8


----------



## Couchie

science said:


> 166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier


YAY!


----------



## Trout

I can't have my cake and eat it, too.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Brahms / Schoenberg

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 6
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 8


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Faure / Szymanowski / Bruckner

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 6
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 9


----------



## Art Rock

Mendelssohn / Brahms / Grieg

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 6
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 9


----------



## Air

Someone's got to convince me that the Schoenberg is not a hopeless case. 

After Art Rock:

Mozart / Schoenberg / Brahms

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 11
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 6
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 9

Schumann - Kreisleriana or Davidsbündlertänze? Also, anyone here eager to support the Prokofiev War Sonatas (6-8) or the Shostakovich Preludes and Fugues?


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> I can't have my cake and eat it, too.


Couchie: Is your name pronounced "KOO-CHEE", "KOO-SHEE" or "KOW-CHEE"? You at least owe us an answer to this. 

Schubert Mozart Schoenberg

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 9

Either Schumann sounds solid. I'm slightly more familiar with Kreisleriana, though Davidsbündlertänze seems to be the more iconic choice(?) with good ol' F&E.

Update: Relistened to both, and I would give a slight edge to Davidsbundler.  I also liked the Grieg and Faure very much.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Air said:


> Schumann - Kreisleriana or Davidsbündlertänze? Also, anyone here eager to support the Prokofiev War Sonatas (6-8) or the Shostakovich Preludes and Fugues?


The Shostakovich Prelude and Fugues aren't on there yet? I will wholeheartedly support those pieces; even my Dad likes them.

As for the War Sonatas, I think these sonatas (especially the 6th) are very important in the repertoire and should be on there soon, but I would hold up on it for now.


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10

Brahms / Szymanowski / Mendelssohn


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Brahms \ Faure

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 12
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Grieg / Schoenberg

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 12
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 11
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Brahms / Mozart / Faure

*Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - 18*
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
*Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 11*
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 4
*Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 11*
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10


----------



## Trout

New list:

100. Allegri: Miserere
101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
110. Bach: St. John Passion
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony No. 4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, bks. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3


New board:

Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 8
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 4
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 11
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10


Thank you to all who supported Brahms.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Mozart / Schoenberg

Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10

There haven't been so few works on the board since page 2!


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Mendelssohn / Debussy


Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 10
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 2


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock (haven't heard that Takemitsu piece yet - will check it out)

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues / Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit / Schoenberg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 1
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 2


----------



## Vesteralen

after tdc

Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 / Mendelssohn / Schoenberg (hate to keep picking on poor Schoenberg, but I am not familiar with a lot of the piece on this list, and I have at least heard this one)

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 1
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 2


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Air

I'm tired of pushing the Schoenberg, a Sisyphean task if I ever saw one. Why not add some fresh blood to the list instead? 

After Vesteralen:

Schumann / Shostakovich / Mendelssohn

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 1
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 2
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 1
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 2


----------



## Sofronitsky

Now I have to choose between Gaspard De La Nuit and Shostakovich Prelude and Fugues? Grr..

Shostakovich / Faure / Mendelssohn 

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 12
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 1
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 2
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 3
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 2


----------



## Vesteralen

Air said:


> I'm tired of pushing the Schoenberg, a Sisyphean task if I ever saw one. Why not add some fresh blood to the list instead?


Small consolation at this point, but just so you know...since we're not allowed to pass up a negative vote, I'm not going to participate in this thread again unless I have more than a passing acquaintance with at least 2/3 of the works up for a vote. Well, maybe half, anyway. I'm sure I could have found something I liked less than the Schoenberg. Keep pushing that rock, Air.


----------



## science

Edit: Nevermind! Schoenberg is indeed in dire straits...


----------



## science

After Sofronitsky:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 14
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 1
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 2
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 3
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 2 

Faure / Mozart / Mendelssohn


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Faure Schoenberg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 15
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 1
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 4
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 3
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 2


----------



## science

Tchaikovsky 4 got eliminated very quickly, but I'd be up for another try with it.


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Mozart / Schoenberg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 15
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 1
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 4
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 3
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 2


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ravel / Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 / Faure

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 14
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 4
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 3
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 1


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner: Symphony n. 5 / Nielsen / Szymanowski

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 2
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 14
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 3
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 8
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 4
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 3
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 9
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 1


----------



## Air

After hespdelk:

Ravel / Schumann / Mendelssohn

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 2
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 14
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 5
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 3
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 9
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 1

I'm going to split my votes between Shostakovich, Ravel, Schumann, and maybe Mozart and Schubert.

If I'm not mistaken Schoenberg should actually be at 6. 



Vesteralen said:


> Small consolation at this point, but just so you know...since we're not allowed to pass up a negative vote, I'm not going to participate in this thread again unless I have more than a passing acquaintance with at least 2/3 of the works up for a vote. Well, maybe half, anyway. I'm sure I could have found something I liked less than the Schoenberg. Keep pushing that rock, Air.


No, it's alright. I'll try pushing the Schoenberg another time since it's unpopular on all fronts right now. But we really want your votes in the game.


----------



## tdc

After Air

Faure / Ravel / Grieg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 2
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 16
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 5
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 3
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 9
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 2
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 1


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Mendelssohn / Schumann


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 2
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 16
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 4
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 3
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 9
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 1


----------



## Sofronitsky

Maybe this will bring some more supporters to Shostakovich.

If you don't like this piece, there are 23 equal in brilliance in the set. Easily accessible Russian modernism, these pieces should definitely be on the list.


----------



## Sofronitsky

So many good works on the board!

After Art Rock

Shostakovich / Faure / Mozart

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 2
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 17
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 4
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 5
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 9
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 1


----------



## science

After Sofronitsky:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 2
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
* Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15 - 17
* Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 4
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 5
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 3

Tchaikovsky / Szymanowski / Mendelssohn


----------



## science

New list:

100. Allegri: Miserere
101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15

New board: 
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 2
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 4
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 5
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 3


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Nielsen / Mendelssohn

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 2
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 10
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 4
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 5
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 3


----------



## pjang23

Schubert / Grieg / Schoenberg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 2
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 12
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 4
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 5
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 3


----------



## Trout

Torn between Bach, Mendelssohn, Mozart, Nielsen, Ravel, Schubert, Shostakovich, and Tchaikovsky... It's not fair! 

After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky / Bach / Grieg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 9
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 12
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 4
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 5
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After trout:

Mendelssohn / Mozart / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 12
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 4
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 5
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 3
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 5


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Szymanowski / Takemitsu / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 12
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 4
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 5
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 5


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Schumann / Shostakovich / Grieg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 7
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 5
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 12
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 6
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 6
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 5


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Schubert \ Debussy

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 13
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 6
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 6
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 4
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 5


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Mendelssohn / Bruckner


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 13
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 6
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 6
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 5


----------



## Sofronitsky

Shostakovich / Schubert / Mendelssohn

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 14
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 6
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 6
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 16
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 7
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 5 

Schubert Schumann Schoenberg


----------



## science

after pjang:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 6
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 7
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 16
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 7
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 7 

Tchaikovsky / Schoenberg / Mendelssohn


----------



## Air

I'm back on the Pierrot bandwagon. :tiphat:

After science:

Schoenberg / Ravel / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 1
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 7
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 16
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 7
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 7


----------



## tdc

After Air

Ravel / Takemitsu / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 1
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 10
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 16
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 7
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Mendelssohn / Mozart / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 1
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 8
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 16
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 7
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 8
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 6


----------



## Sofronitsky

Shostakovich / Schubert / Mendelssohn

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 1
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 8
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 16
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 7
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 6


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Nielsen / Szymanowski

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 8
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 16
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 7
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 11
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 6


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Mendelssohn / Tchaikowsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony N. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 8
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 9
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 16
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 7
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 11
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 65


----------



## Trout

Art Rock, I believe you enshrined Tchaikovsky... 


After Art Rock:

Tchaikovsky / Ravel / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 8
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 10
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 9
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 16
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 6
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 11
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 7


----------



## Art Rock

Trout said:


> Art Rock, I believe you enshrined Tchaikovsky...


Aarghhhhh!


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 8
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 11
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 16
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 6
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 11
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 7

Schoenberg / Ravel / Mendelssohn


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Schubert \ Szymanowski

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 8
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 17
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 6
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 7


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner \ Nielsen \ Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 8
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 17
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 6
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 7
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Mendelssohn / Mozart / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 17
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 6
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 7


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Schumann Schoenberg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 7
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 10
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 7


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Shostakovich / Tchaikovsky / Nielsen

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 7
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 12
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 6
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 8


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Schubert / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
*Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin - 20*
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 7
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 12
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 8


----------



## Art Rock

New list:

100. Allegri: Miserere
101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin

New board: 
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 7
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 12
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 8


----------



## Sofronitsky

Shostakovich / Bach / Mendelssohn

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 7
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 14
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 8


----------



## Air

After Sofronitsky:

Schoenberg / Schumann / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 8
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 14
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 8
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 7


----------



## tdc

After Air

Takemitsu / Bach / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 8
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 14
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 7


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Nielsen / Tchaikovsky / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 7
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 14
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 8


----------



## Vesteralen

After Trout:

Nielsen/Schumann/Bach

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 8
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 14
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 8 

Thanks for the invite back, Air. I am familiar with over half of the list now, anyway.

Of course, you'll be sorry you invited me to the party again when you see I put Bach in the minus category.  There's no denying it's great music, but for some reason organ music, no matter how great, does absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 6
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 10
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 10
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 14
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 8 

Schumann Mozart Schoenberg


----------



## science

after pjang:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 11
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 10
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 10
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 14
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 8 

Debussy / Schoenberg / Mendelssohn


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Mendelssohn / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 11
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 10
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 14
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 9
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 8


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Ravel / Szymanowski / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 10
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 14
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 11
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 9
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 7


----------



## Air

Welcome back *Vesteralen*! 

After tdc:

Schoenberg / Schumann / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 11
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 14
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 11
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 9
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 6


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Nielsen / Schoenberg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 13
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 11
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 14
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 11
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 9
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 6


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Tchaikovsky / Ravel / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 10
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 14
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 11
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 9
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 8


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Mendelssohn / Bruckner


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 10
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 14
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 11
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 11
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 8


----------



## Sofronitsky

Shostakovich / Bruckner / Schoenberg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 13
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 10
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 16
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 11
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 11
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 8


----------



## science

after Sofronitsky:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 10
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 16
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 11
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 11
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 10

Tchaikovsky / Schoenberg / Mendelssohn


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Nielsen / Schoenberg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 10
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 16
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 11
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 11
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Mozart Schoenberg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 12
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 16
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 11
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 11
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Mozart / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 14
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 14
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 16
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 11
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 10


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Tchaikovsky / Mozart / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 14
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 13
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 11
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 16
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 11
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 12


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Shostakovich / Tchaikovsky / Schoenberg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 14
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 12
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 11
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 18
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 11
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 13

Alas! Besides posting here, I don't think I'll ever make a post or thread on TC ever again. It'll be as if I'm nonexistant. But that's the truth.


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Mozart \ Szymanowski

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 14
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 16
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 11
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 18
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 13


----------



## Vesteralen

after Webernite

Nielsen/Mendelssohn/Tchaikovsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 15
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 16
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 11
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 18
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 10
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 12

This is kind of a spite choice. I just saw on the Greatest Symphonist thread that Brahms and Tchaikovsky are tied and that really got my dander up.


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Mendelssohn / Tchaikowsky


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 16
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 16
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 14
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 11
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 18
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 12
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 11


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Schoenberg / Schumann / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 16
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 16
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 18
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 12
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 10


----------



## tdc

After Air

Bach / Takemitsu / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 16
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 16
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 12
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 18
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 13
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Mozart Schoenberg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 16
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 17
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 15
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 18
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 13
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 10


----------



## science

after pjang:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 15
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 17
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 18
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 13
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 10

Schoenberg / Grieg / Mendelssohn


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Mendelssohn / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 16
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 14
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 18
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 12
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 10


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 / Ravel / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 16
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 18
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 12
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 9


----------



## science

Vesteralen said:


> after Webernite
> 
> Nielsen/Mendelssohn/Tchaikovsky
> 
> This is kind of a spite choice. I just saw on the Greatest Symphonist thread that Brahms and Tchaikovsky are tied and that really got my dander up.


I understand and agree with you, but please don't vote against Tchaikovsky's 4th any more! He's not a popular composer on this thread - even his 1st piano concerto couldn't get into the top 100.

I made a mistake with my last vote. I'd been thinking that there was more opposition to Schoenberg than Tchaikovsky, and I distributed my votes accordingly, but I was wrong. I won't make that mistake again!


----------



## tdc

science said:


> I understand and agree with you, but please don't vote against Tchaikovsky's 4th any more! He's not a popular composer on this thread - even his 1st piano concerto couldn't get into the top 100.
> 
> I made a mistake with my last vote. I'd been thinking that there was more opposition to Schoenberg than Tchaikovsky, and I distributed my votes accordingly, but I was wrong. I won't make that mistake again!


I'll support his Romeo and Juliet Overture in the future if you like that work. I'm not a big fan of his symphonies, (they are starting to grow on me a little) and I am trying to switch up my negative votes as much as possible.


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Nielsen / Schoenberg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 16
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 18
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 12
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 9


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Mendelssohn / Tchaikovsky


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 17
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 14
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 18
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 8


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Schoenberg / Schumann / Mendelssohn

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 16
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 18
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 15
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 18
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 8


----------



## science

tdc said:


> I'll support his Romeo and Juliet Overture in the future if you like that work. I'm not a big fan of his symphonies, (they are starting to grow on me a little) and I am trying to switch up my negative votes as much as possible.


No problem man. I try not to blame people for their negative votes. It's often hard to find something to vote against. And I have to use them too.

I was probably overreacting. There was a string of votes against Tchaikovsky. It seems like Tchaikovsky and Schoenberg might attract the hostility of the two opposite ends of the spectrum: the anti-romantics and the anti-modernists.


----------



## science

Air is voting 2x a day! Good news for Schoenberg....


----------



## science

after Air:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 15
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 15
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 18
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 10

Tchaikovsky / Schoenberg / Mendelssohn


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Nielsen / Schoenberg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 16
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 15
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 18
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 8 


I feel like an *** voting against the Schoenberg after the above discussion - but as science says, its often hard to pick that negative vote.. I don't actually dislike any of the pieces in the list!


----------



## science

correcting a collision: 


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 15
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 16
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 15
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 18
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 10


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Mozart \ Nielsen

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 15
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 18
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 15
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 18
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 10


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Mendelssohn / Bruckner


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 16
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 18
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 15
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 18
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 10


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Shostakovich / Tchaikovsky / Schoenberg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 16
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 15
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 20
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Huilunsoittaja:

Mozart / Mendelssohn / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 17
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 17
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 15
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 20
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 11


----------



## Air

Pierrot should be at 19.

Schoenberg / Schumann / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 16
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 21
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 16
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 20
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 11


----------



## tdc

After Air

Mahler / Bach / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 16
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 21
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 16
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 20
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 11


----------



## pjang23

Mozart Schumann Schoenberg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 16
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 17
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 20
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 11


----------



## science

Air, I admit I've been drinking, but I don't see where Pierrot lost two points. Usually when that happens a vote has (or votes have) been skipped, so it'd be good to find out what's happened.


----------



## science

Lemme take that back. I appear to have been the guilty party. My attempt to fix the collision was unsuccessful, and I was totally sober at that time, so with great hesitancy I submit the following board, which despite the vicissitudes of my current state I believe to be correct: 

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 17
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 24
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 17
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 20
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 11

If an individual in full possession of their sobriety would check that for us (my vote at post #3562 was the last correct board), that would be very kind.


----------



## mmsbls

I just went back to post #3556 and checked all the math. I agree with science's post above. 

I think we might make mistakes more than we realize (maybe not much more). I think we usually catch the mistake when someone realizes that a work they have been voting for is not correct. It may be useful for people to make somewhat more frequent checks. I realize that's a bit of a pain, and I doubt it would change our results by much (maybe some works would have slightly higher or lower numbers when they make the list).


----------



## Vesteralen

after science:

Nielsen / Mendelssohn / Tchaikovsky


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 18
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 24
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 17
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 20
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Vesteralen:

Tchaikovsky / Mahler / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 18
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 24
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 16
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 20
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 12


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Nielsen / Schoenberg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 18
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 24
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 16
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 20
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 12


----------



## Air

After hespdelk:

Schoenberg / Schumann / Mendelssohn

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 17
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 24
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 21
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 17
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 20
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 12


----------



## pjang23

Mozart Schumann Schoenberg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 17
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 26
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 18
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 20
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Mozart / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 19
*Mozart: Clarinet Quintet - 27*
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
*Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 20*
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 18
*Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 20*
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 12


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Mendelssohn / Tchaikovsky


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 18
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 20
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

New list:

100. Allegri: Miserere
101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet

New board: 

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 18
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 20
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 12


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected new board


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 18
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 20
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 11


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Szymanowski / Takemitsu / Grieg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 18
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 20
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 11


----------



## science

after tdc:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 8
Grieg: String Quartet - 1
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 18
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 20
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 12

Schoenberg / Tchaikovsky / mendelssohn


----------



## Pieck

Back from a week in Spain, so I can continue my participation in the project

Grieg Debussy Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 15
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 18
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 20
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 12


----------



## Sofronitsky

Can we deal Schoenberg for Shostakovich? I hope so cause I'm about to get in a car for 8 hours.

Schoenberg / Ravel / Shostakovch

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 23
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 18
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 19
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 12


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Bruckner \ Mendelssohn

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 18
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 16
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 25
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 18
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 19
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 12


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Schoenberg / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 18
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 16
*Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire - 26*
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 18
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 19
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 12


----------



## Art Rock

New list:

100. Allegri: Miserere
101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire

New board: 

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 18
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 16
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 18
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 19
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Mendelssohn / Grieg / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 16
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 18
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 19
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 12


----------



## Air

I'll only be here off and on for the next two weeks. If I have internet access, I may be able to vote - but only once a day at most. See you all!

After mmsbls:

Shostakovich / Ravel / Mendelssohn

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 17
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 18
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 21
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 12


----------



## tdc

After Air

Ravel / Mahler / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 18
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 21
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 12


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Tchaikovsky / Mahler / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 17
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 21
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 14


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Grieg Mendelssohn

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 18
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 19
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 21
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 14


----------



## science

after pjang:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 9
Grieg: String Quartet - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 17
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 19
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 21
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 13
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 16

Tchaikovsky / Szymanowski / Mendelssohn


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 10
Grieg: String Quartet - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 17
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 19
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 21
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 13
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 16

Grieg Debussy Takemitsu


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Shostakovich/ Tchaikovsky / Nielsen

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 10
Grieg: String Quartet - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 17
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 19
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 23
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 13
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Huilunsoittaja:

Mendelssohn / Grieg / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 10
Grieg: String Quartet - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 19
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 23
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 13
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 17


----------



## Vesteralen

after mmsbls:

Nielsen / Mendelssohn / Bach

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 10
Grieg: String Quartet - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 19
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 23
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 13
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 17


----------



## tdc

After Vesteralen:

Szymanowski / Takemitsu / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 10
Grieg: String Quartet - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 19
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 23
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 15
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 16


----------



## pjang23

Grieg Schumann Tchaikovsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 10
Grieg: String Quartet - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 20
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 23
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 15
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 15


----------



## science

Pjang, I'm glad you're back! Grieg had fallen pretty low. When it is in contention, I will help you push it. 

Do you know the Lyric Suites or Peer Gynt?


----------



## Air

After pjang23: 

Schumann / Shostakovich / Mendelssohn

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 10
Grieg: String Quartet - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 22
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 24
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 15
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 15


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Mendelssohn / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 10
Grieg: String Quartet - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 22
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 24
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 15
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 14


----------



## pjang23

science said:


> Pjang, I'm glad you're back! Grieg had fallen pretty low. When it is in contention, I will help you push it.
> 
> Do you know the Lyric Suites or Peer Gynt?


I'm familiar with Peer Gynt, and his Lyric Pieces for piano. By "Lyric Suites", do you mean the orchestration of the Lyric Pieces? I hear March of the Trolls quite a lot on radio.


----------



## Art Rock

Lyric Suite for Orchestra, Op. 54 (orchestration of four Lyric Pieces) 

I'd support Peer Gynt after a few currently on the board have made it (Takemitsu, Mendelssohn, Mahler, Bach, Shostakovich).


----------



## science

My bad, I did mean the Lyric Pieces. I don't know where I got "Lyric Suites" from. I had to google it to remember Alban Berg's string quartet. 

We'll eventually try to do Peer Gynt and the Lyric Pieces. I'd like that.


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 10
Grieg: String Quartet - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 22
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 24
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 17
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 15

Szymanowski / Tchaikovsky / Mendelssohn


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 22
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 24
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 17
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 15

Grieg Debussy Takemitsu


----------



## mmsbls

After Pieck:

Mendelssohn / Grieg / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 21
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 19
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 22
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 24
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 17
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 15


----------



## pjang23

Grieg Ravel Tchaikovsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 21
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 22
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 24
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 17
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 14


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Shostakovich / Tchaikovsky / Nielsen

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 21
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 22
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 26
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 17
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 15

Go Russian Mozart! Go!


----------



## Vesteralen

after the Nielsen hater: 

Nielsen / Schumann / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 21
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 23
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 26
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 17
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 14


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Mendelssohn / Tchaikowsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 23
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 26
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 17
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 13


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

You all are just undoing what I'm working on.  O well, so be it.


----------



## Vesteralen

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You all are just undoing what I'm working on.  O well, so be it.


It seems like most of us are undoing what each of the others is working on. 

I really dislike the fact that we have to give a negative vote each time we come on. I suppose it serves some arcane purpose, but it's against my nature to cast negative votes. I don't really hate the Tchaikovsky or Bach pieces I keep voting against, it's just that of the seven or eight works I recognize on the list, they are the two I like the least.


----------



## tdc

after Art Rock

Bach / Mahler / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 23
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 26
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 17
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 13


----------



## Webernite

Schumann \ Bruckner \ Debussy

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 10
Grieg: String Quartet - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 25
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 26
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 17
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 13


----------



## tdc

.........................


----------



## tdc

corrected board:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 10
Grieg: String Quartet - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 25
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 26
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 17
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 13


----------



## Trout

After Webernite:

Tchaikovsky / Mahler / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 10
Grieg: String Quartet - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 24
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 26
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 17
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Grieg / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 10
Grieg: String Quartet - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 24
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 24
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 26
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 17
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 15


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 10
Grieg: String Quartet - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 23
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 24
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 26
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 19
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 16 

Szymanowski / Tchaikovsky / Mendelssohn


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 10
Grieg: String Quartet - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 24
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 27
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 19
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 16 

Grieg Shostakovich Mendelssohn


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 20
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 24
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 27
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 19
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 16 

Grieg Debussy takemitsu


----------



## tdc

After Pieck

Takemitsu / Szymanowski / Grieg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 24
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 27
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 20
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 16


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Shostakovich / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 24
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 28
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 20
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 16


----------



## science

after ARt Rock

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 23
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 28
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 22
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 17

Szymanowski / Tchaikovksy / Schumann


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Shostakovich / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 22
*Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues - 29*
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 22
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 17


----------



## Art Rock

New list:

100. Allegri: Miserere
101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues

New board: 

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 22
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 22
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 17


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Grieg Tchaikovsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 20
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 24
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 22
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 16


----------



## Vesteralen

after pjang23:

Nielsen / Mendelssohn / Bach

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 20
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 23
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 24
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 22
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Vesteralen:

Mendelssohn / Grieg / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 25
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 24
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 22
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 16


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Tchaikovsky / Mahler / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 25
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 20
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 23
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 22
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 18


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Szymanowski / Ravel / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 25
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 21
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 23
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 24
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 18


----------



## science

after tdc:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 24
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 21
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 23
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 26
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 18

Szymanowksi / Bach / Mendelssohn


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 24
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 23
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 26
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 17

Grieg Ravel Tchaikovsky


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Grieg / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 24
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 26
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 23
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 26
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 17


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Tchaikovsky / Mahler / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 24
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 26
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 22
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 26
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 19


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Mahler / Bruckner


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 24
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 26
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 22
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 26
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 19


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Szymanowski / Takemitsu / Grieg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 26
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 22
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 28
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 19


----------



## science

after tdc:


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 12
Grieg: String Quartet - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 25
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 22
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 30
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 19

Szymanowski / Debussy / Mendelssohn


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 12
Grieg: String Quartet - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 24
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 24
*Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 31*
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 19

Schumann / Szymanowski / Mendelssohn


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Grieg / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 12
Grieg: String Quartet - 24
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 26
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 24
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - 31
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 19


----------



## Art Rock

New list:

100. Allegri: Miserere
101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Mendelssohn / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 12
Grieg: String Quartet - 24
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 27
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 24
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 19


----------



## violadude

What?? These are all such great pieces. How am I possibly supposed to pick one to take a point away from?


----------



## Vesteralen

after Art Rock:

Nielsen / Schumann / Debussy

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 11
Grieg: String Quartet - 24
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 27
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 25
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 19


----------



## Charon

After Vesteralen:
Debussy/Mendelssohn/Tchaikovsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 24
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 28
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 25
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 18


----------



## Trout

After Charon:

Tchaikovsky / Mahler / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 24
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 13
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 28
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 24
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 20


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Mendelssohn / Mahler / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 24
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 30
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 24
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 20


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after tdc

Tchaikovsky/ Mendelssohn/ Mahler

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - *24*
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 13
*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" - 31*
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - *24*
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - *24*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 22

That duz it.


----------



## tdc

New list:

100. Allegri: Miserere
101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"

New Board


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 24
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 24
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 22


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Huilunsoittaja:

Schumann/Tchaikovsky/Ravel

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 24
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 21
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 26
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 23


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Ravel Tchaikovsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 24
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 28
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 22


----------



## science

after pjang:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 24
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 28
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2

Verdi / Tchaikovsky / Mahler


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Grieg / Tchaikovsky / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 26
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 28
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Bach / Ravel / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 26
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 23
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 28
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Tchaikovsky / Mahler / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 26
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 23
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 27
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 2


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Mahler / Verdi

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 26
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 14
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 23
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 27
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 1


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 26
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 14
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 23
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 27
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3

Verdi / Tchaikovsky / Takemitsu


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Verdi / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 26
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 14
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 23
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 27
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 4


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Mahler / Verdi


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 26
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 15
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 23
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 27
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## Vesteralen

After Art Rock:

Nielsen / Schumann / Bach

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 26
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 15
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 23
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 28
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Tchaikovsky / Rachmaninoff Symphonic Dances / Mahler

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 26
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 14
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 1
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 23
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 28
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 28
Verdi: Rigoletto - 3

Shall we try this again?


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Verdi Tchaikovsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 26
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 14
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 1
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 23
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 30
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Grieg / Tchaikovsky / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 28
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 14
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 1
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 23
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 30
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 28
Verdi: Rigoletto - 4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Tchaikovsky / Mahler / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 28
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 15
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 1
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 23
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 29
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 30
Verdi: Rigoletto - 4


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Takemitsu / Rachmaninov / Grieg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 27
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 15
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 2
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 23
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 29
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 30
Verdi: Rigoletto - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Schumann/Tchaikovsky/Ravel

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 27
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 15
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 2
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 31
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 31
Verdi: Rigoletto - 4


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 27
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 15
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 2
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 22
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 30
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 33
Verdi: Rigoletto - 5

Tchaikovsky / Verdi / Schumann


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 27
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 15
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 2
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 23
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 30
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 33
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7

Verdi Ravel Takemitsu


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Grieg / Tchaikovsky / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 15
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 2
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 23
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 30
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 34
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Tchaikovsky / Mahler / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
*Grieg: String Quartet - 29*
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 16
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 2
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 23
*Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 29*
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 - 36*
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## Trout

New list:


101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4


New board:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 16
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 2
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 23
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 29
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Takemitsu / Ravel / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 16
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 2
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 24
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 29
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Verdi / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 16
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 2
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 24
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 29
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8


----------



## Art Rock

Takemtisu / Mahler / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 17
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 2
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 24
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 29
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 16
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 25
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 29
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8

Rachmaninoff / Ravel / Mahler


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Ravel Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 13
Grieg: String Quartet - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 16
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 26
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 31
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8


----------



## Charon

After Pjang23

Debussy/Bach/Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Grieg: String Quartet - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 16
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 26
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 31
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Charon:

Schumann/Bach/Ravel

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Grieg: String Quartet - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 16
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 25
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 33
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Mahler / Verdi


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Grieg: String Quartet - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 17
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 25
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 33
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 28
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Schumann / Ravel / Grieg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Grieg: String Quartet - 28
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 17
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 26
*Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze - 35*
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 28
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Mahler / Ravel / Grieg

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Grieg: String Quartet - 27
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 27
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 28
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## Trout

New list:


101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze


And the board:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Grieg: String Quartet - 27
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 19
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 27
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 28
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## tdc

...Trout posted list....


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Grieg / Mahler / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Grieg: String Quartet - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 4
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 27
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## Vesteralen

after mmsbls:

Nielsen / Rachmaninoff / Verdi


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Grieg: String Quartet - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 5
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 27
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 6


----------



## mmsbls

Would anybody support the following?

Lalo: Symphonie Espanole
Franck: Variations Symphoniques for Piano and Orchestra or Sonata in A for Violin and Piano 
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 2
Barber: Violin Concerto


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> Would anybody support the following?
> 
> Lalo: Symphonie Espanole
> Franck: Variations Symphoniques for Piano and Orchestra or Sonata in A for Violin and Piano
> Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 2
> Barber: Violin Concerto


I don't know the Franck, but I like the other three, especially Lalo, and then Saint-Saens.


----------



## science

after Vesteralen:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Grieg: String Quartet - 31
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 27
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 6 

Grieg / Rachmaninoff / Takemitsu


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Grieg: String Quartet - 33
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 27
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7

Grieg Verdi Nielsen



mmsbls said:


> Would anybody support the following?
> 
> Lalo: Symphonie Espanole
> Franck: Variations Symphoniques for Piano and Orchestra or Sonata in A for Violin and Piano
> Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 2
> Barber: Violin Concerto


Love!! the Lalo, and I like the Barber a lot too.


----------



## science

Let's do the Lalo then. The board is a bit top heavy right now (5 works with 20+ points, 3 with less than 10) and could use some additions. 

If no one adds it before my next vote, I'll add it.


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Lalo Symphonie Espagnole / Grieg / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
*Grieg: String Quartet - 34*
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
*Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 27*
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## mmsbls

New list:


101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet

And the board:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 6
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 27
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Ravel / Rachmaninov / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 29
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Nielsen / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 20
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 29
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Mahler / Ravel / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 30
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Mahler / Verdi


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 23
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 30
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 6


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 23
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 32
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 6

Ravel / Lalo / Nielsen


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Nielsen / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 23
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 32
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 6


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu - Bach - Bruckner


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 23
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 7
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 32
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 6


----------



## Vesteralen

after Art Rock:

Nielsen / Rachmaninoff / Bach

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 23
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 8
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 32
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Vesteralen:

I don't particularly recommend any of these other than Bach so is it all right if I try...

Schumann: Symphony No. 4/Bach/Ravel

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 23
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 8
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 31
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 6


----------



## mmsbls

Klavierspieler said:


> I don't particularly recommend any of these other than Bach so is it all right if I try...


It's more than just alright. I'll even vote for Schumann.

After Klavierspieler:

Lalo / Schumann / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 23
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 8
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 31
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 6


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Rachmaninoff/ Lalo / Mahler

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 31
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 6


----------



## tdc

After Huilonsoittaja

Ravel / Takemitsu / Nielsen

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 33
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 6


----------



## pjang23

Lalo Ravel Nielsen

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
*Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - 34*
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 6


----------



## Sofronitsky

Could someone please post the full list for reference?


----------



## tdc

Sofronitsky said:


> Could someone please post the full list for reference?


The top 100 is posted on page 1 of this thread. I'll post the rest of the list in a moment here...


----------



## tdc

New list:


101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit


Updated Voting Board:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 15
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 6


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 17
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 22
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 5

Debussy Bach Verdi


----------



## Trout

After Pieck:

Mahler / Rachmaninoff / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 17
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 24
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 5


----------



## Sofronitsky

In that case I'll nominate The Tempest sonata.

Beethoven / Rachmaninoff / Nielsen
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 17
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 24
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 2


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Nielsen / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 17
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 24
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 2


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Mahler / Bruckner


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 17
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 25
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Lalo / Schumann / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 17
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 25
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 5


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 17
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 25
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 6

Beethoven / Verdi / Schumann


----------



## Meaghan

After science

Beethoven / Mahler / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 17
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 26
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 6


----------



## pjang23

Lalo Verdi Mahler

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 17
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 25
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## Conor71

After Pjang23

Debussy / Bach / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 19
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 25
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 21
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 25
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7

Debussy Bach Takemitsu


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Nielsen / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 21
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 25
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 22
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Lalo / Schumann / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 21
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 25
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 21
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 24
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7

Lalo / Beethoven / Mahler


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Schumann/Beethoven/Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 21
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 24
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 20
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## science

fixing the collision:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 21
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 24
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 20
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Mahler / Rachmaninoff / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 21
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 26
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## Trout

Ouch, 6 anti-Takemitsu votes in the last 7 votes


----------



## Meaghan

After Trout

Beethoven / Mahler / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 21
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 27
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Rachmaninoff/ Lalo / Mahler

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 21
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 26
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7

Schumann is referring to William Schumann right? Robert Schumann didn't make a 4th symphony, or did he?


----------



## Meaghan

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Schumann is referring to William Schumann right? Robert Schumann didn't make a 4th symphony, or did he?


Yes, he did. And William only has one N.


----------



## tdc

A question for all those voting against the Takemitsu, I'd be curious to know if its just this particular work? Are there any other works by this composer that would face less opposition?


----------



## tdc

After Huilun...

Rachmaninov / Mahler / Lalo

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 21
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 27
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## Sofronitsky

Beethoven / Rachmaninoff / Takemitsu (Because i'm a bully)

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 21
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 27
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7

Most likely trying to enshrine Beethoven - Rachmaninov - Schumann in that order if anyone cares to vote this way also.


----------



## pjang23

Ouch, didn't see that coming.

Lalo Verdi Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 21
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 27
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8


----------



## Art Rock

Well, in view of the overwhelming anti-Takemitsu voices I won't bother any more.

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 21
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 29
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8

Mahler / Nielsen / Beethoven


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> Well, in view of the overwhelming anti-Takemitsu voices I won't bother any more.


Well, I'm thinking of nominating another Takemitsu work right away...that way if we both support it we could get it enshrined easier as people can't subtract from two Takemitsu works in a turn.

What are your top 3 favorite Takemitsu compositions after November Steps?


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Chopin: Mazurkas - 1
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 23
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 29
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7

Debussy Chopin: Mazurkas Verdi


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Meaghan said:


> Yes, he did. And William only has one N.


Huh! Well, got stumped on that one. I do know the Schuma*n* Symphony no.4, worthy of nomination.


----------



## science

Edit: Sorry guys. I'm about an hour too early...


----------



## science

Arright. Let me try this again. After Pieck:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Mazurkas - 1
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 25
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 29
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7

Debussy / Lalo / Bruckner


----------



## Trout

To be honest, I'm not a fan of Takemitsu's compositions. Maybe in time I'll come around to them.

After science:

Mahler / Chopin / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Mazurkas - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 25
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 31
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Lalo / Schumann / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Mazurkas - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 25
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 31
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7


----------



## science

I am a fan of Takemitsu, but unfortunately I don't know that work. I looked it up, and it seems to deserve enshrinement, but I can't vote for it yet. I did vote against it once in a situation to help out the work above it be enshrined. I don't know why it got so many negative votes recently - perhaps there's just nothing to vote against? If I were in this situation, I would add more works so that the negative votes get spread out.


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Verdi / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Chopin: Mazurkas - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 25
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 31
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 15
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8



I have nothing against Takemitsu or this particular pice, and think that he should certainly have a work on the list - I am not familair with this concerto however, and its a tough list to find anything to vote against.


----------



## pjang23

Lalo Verdi Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Chopin: Mazurkas - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 25
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 31
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 15
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Art Rock

tdc said:


> Well, I'm thinking of nominating another Takemitsu work right away...that way if we both support it we could get it enshrined easier as people can't subtract from two Takemitsu works in a turn.
> 
> What are your top 3 favorite Takemitsu compositions after November Steps?


No, thanks. It will turn up another waste of time in this company, I am sure.


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Nielsen / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Chopin: Mazurkas - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 25
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 33
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 15
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 27
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 33
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 15
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8

Debussy Chopin Verdi


----------



## tdc

After Pieck

(I'm still going to try to keep it alive based on the feedback here...)

Takemitsu / Mahler / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 27
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 34
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8


----------



## science

Art Rock said:


> No, thanks. It will turn up another waste of time in this company, I am sure.


Well, should we start insulting each other?


----------



## Art Rock

How is this insulting?


----------



## science

Sorry, I just came in to edit that post to change my tone, but I see it's too late. I should have only expressed a hope that we don't start insulting each other. If "this company" wasn't meant in an insulting way - well, it is hard for me to understand how else it could have been meant, but regardless, I understand the frustration that you might be feeling. 

I don't know whether tdc has been or intends to keep supporting November Steps, but if he does, two of you will probably be enough to get it enshrined eventually.


----------



## Art Rock

Not with 7 people in _this company _(meaning the people in this thread without any insulting undertones, seriously) voting against it. I'd rather support Mahler, Nielsen and Bach then.

And I am not frustrated. If the majority has such strong feelings against this piece, and would rather go for conventional choices (I mean, just look at the current board...), so be it.


----------



## science

Ok, I cannot understand the tone of your posts at all, so I won't reply, beyond expressing a hope you'll be patient with us. Personally, I'm glad you've let me know that you like November Steps so much. You have helped me educate myself. Maybe that's at least a little consolation for you.


----------



## science

after tdc:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 27
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 25
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 34
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9 

Lalo / Verdi / Bruckner


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Verdi / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 27
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 25
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 34
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Lalo / Beethoven / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 27
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 27
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 34
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Vesteralen

after mmsbls:

Nielsen / Mahler / Bach

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 27
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 27
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 35
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 32
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Rachmaninoff / Lalo / Mahler

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 27
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 28
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 34
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 32
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Bach / Chopin


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Chopin: Mazurkas - 2
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 27
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 28
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 36
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 32
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Art Rock:

Schumann/Chopin/Debussy

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 26
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 28
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 36
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 32
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Trout

Art Rock said:


> Not with 7 people in _this company _(meaning the people in this thread without any insulting undertones, seriously) voting against it. I'd rather support Mahler, Nielsen and Bach then.
> 
> And I am not frustrated. If the majority has such strong feelings against this piece, and would rather go for conventional choices (I mean, just look at the current board...), so be it.


I don't think the board is supporting very conventional pieces at the moment and I think you're stating it as if it were a bad thing. Anyways, I'm sure some sort of deal could be made, like members have done in the past, to get Takemitsu enshrined. So, don't give up just yet.

After Klavierspieler:

Mahler / Rachmaninoff / Beethoven

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 26
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 28
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 38
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 32
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## pjang23

Lalo Verdi Nielsen

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 26
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 30
*Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - 38*
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## pjang23

New list:


101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6


Updated Voting Board:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 26
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 30
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## tdc

After pjang23

Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain / Stravinsky: Petrushka / Verdi

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 26
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 2
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 30
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 1
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Lalo / Beethoven / Falla

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 26
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 1
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 32
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 1
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 26
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 2
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 34
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 1
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10

Lalo / Falla / Nielsen


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Chopin: Mazurkas - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 28
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 2
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 34
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 1
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9

Debussy Chopin Verdi


----------



## Meaghan

After Pieck

Beethoven / Stravinsky / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Chopin: Mazurkas - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 28
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 2
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 34
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 2
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Chopin: Mazurkas - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 28
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 2
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 35
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 2
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 2
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9

Schubert: An die Musik / Lalo / Nielsen

I'm sure this song is something we could all give a toast to. :tiphat:

(Ignore the text in the video. The good video was taken down.  )





Lyrics:


> Schubert: An die Musik D.547
> 
> Du holde Kunst, in wieviel grauen Stunden,
> (Oh gracious Art, in how many grey hours,)
> 
> Wo mich des Lebens wilder Kreis umstrickt,
> (When life's fierce orbit ensnared me,)
> 
> Hast du mein Herz zu warmer Lieb' entzunden,
> (Have you kindled my heart to warm love,)
> 
> Hast mich in eine beßre Welt entrückt!
> (Carried me away into a better world!)
> 
> Oft hat ein Seufzer, deiner Harf' entflossen,
> (How often has a sigh escaping from your harp,)
> 
> Ein süßer, heiliger Akkord von dir
> (A sweet, sacred chord of yours)
> 
> Den Himmel beßrer Zeiten mir erschlossen,
> (Opened up for me the heaven of better times,)
> 
> Du holde Kunst, ich danke dir dafür!
> (Oh gracious Art, for that I thank you!)


----------



## tdc

After pjang23

Falla / Stravinsky / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Mazurkas - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 28
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 4
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 35
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 2
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Art Rock

Falla - Lalo - Chopin

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 28
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 6
*Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole - 36*
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 2
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Art Rock

New list:


101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole 

Updated Voting Board:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 28
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 6
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 2
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 3
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Trout

After Art Rock:

Stravinsky / Rachmaninoff / Beethoven

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 28
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 6
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 2
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 5
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 30
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 6
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 2
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 6
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9 

Debussy / Petrushka / Nielsen


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Mazurkas - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 32
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 6
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 2
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 6
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9 

Debussy Chopin Nielsen


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Mazurkas - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 32
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 6
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 2
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 6
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9

Debussy Chopin Nielsen


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Falla / Chopin


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 32
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 2
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 6
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Debussy Rachmaninoff (Double enshrinement in the air  )

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Mazurkas - 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 33
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 4
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 6
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Schumann/Chopin/Takemitsu


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Mazurkas - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 33
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 4
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 6
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Vesteralen

after Klavierspieler:

Nielsen / Schumann / Bach

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Mazurkas - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 33
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 7
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 4
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 6
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Art Rock

If you had given one point to Debussy and none to your favourite Nielsen, both would have been enshrined.....


----------



## Vesteralen

Art Rock said:


> If you had given one point to Debussy and none to your favourite Nielsen, both would have been enshrined.....


I think Nielsen would still have come up short by one. However, now that I look at it, if I had given two to Debussy and one to Nielsen, they both would have been enshrined.

Unfortunately, I'm not Machievellian enough to give two points to a work I don't know just to get a win for my guy. 

(And, the comeback to this is..."You should get to know the Debussy".....You're probably right. Oh well, live and learn.)


----------



## tdc

After Vesteralen

Takemitsu / Falla / Nielsen 

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Mazurkas - 4
Debussy: Cello Sonata - 33
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 8
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 4
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 6
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## tdc

The double enshrinement is possible again on the next vote if - 2 points given for Debussy - No points given to Rach - and no points subtracted from Nielsen.


----------



## Charon

after tdc

Debussy/Beethoven/Bruckner

Can somebody please update list? I can't from where i am. Thanks!


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Chopin: Mazurkas - 4
*Debussy: Cello Sonata - 35*
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 8
*Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 - 28*
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 4
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 6
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## pjang23

New list:


101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole 
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5


Updated Voting Board:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Chopin: Mazurkas - 4
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 4
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 6
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Chopin: Mazurkas - 4
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 6
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10 

Schubert Verdi Schumann


----------



## science

after pjang:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Chopin: Mazurkas - 4
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 6
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10 

Beethoven / Falla / Bruckner


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Barber: Violin Concerto / Beethoven / Falla

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Chopin: Mazurkas - 4
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 6
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Sofronitsky

Edit: Crap I really should start refreshing more often

I keep forgetting Schumann's Symphony No. 4 is on the list. Is there anyone willing to support this symphony? Perhaps after Beethoven and Rachmaninoff have been enshrined?

Also, if someone could suggest decent quality youtube links for Verdi, Takemitsu, and Schubert I would be most grateful!


----------



## Pieck

Yeay! Finally my guy's in!

Chopin Schumann Verdi


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Chopin: Mazurkas - 6
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 6
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Trout

After Pieck:

Stravinsky / Rachmaninoff / Beethoven

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Chopin: Mazurkas - 6
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 8
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Meaghan

After Trout

Beethoven / Stravinsky / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Chopin: Mazurkas - 6
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 9
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Falla / Schumann


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Chopin: Mazurkas - 6
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 9
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## pjang23

Sofronitsky said:


> Also, if someone could suggest decent quality youtube links for Verdi, Takemitsu, and Schubert I would be most grateful!


There aren't any good youtube videos for Fischer-Dieskau's Schubert (was taken down by copyright bots), but the audio is in this post nonetheless. I've put the lyrics below since the text in the video is irrelevant. :cheers:
http://www.talkclassical.com/12537-classical-music-project-252.html#post187306


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Takemitsu / Falla / Verdi

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Chopin: Mazurkas - 6
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 9
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8


----------



## Art Rock

I have posted the Takemitsu piece on YouTube before. here it is once more:


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Chopin: Mazurkas - 8
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 9
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 7

Chopin Schumann Verdi


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 8
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9

Verdi / Stravinsky / Bruckner


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 8
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 8
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9

Schubert Barber Rachmaninoff


----------



## Charon

Beethoven/Chopin/Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Chopin: Mazurkas - 9
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9

Haven't heard November steps yet but i'll try to get to it tonight... Then maybe I'll vote for it!


----------



## Webernite

Chopin \ Beethoven \ Bach

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Barber: Violin Concerto - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Chopin: Mazurkas - 11
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Webernite:

Barber / Beethoven / Falla

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Barber: Violin Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Chopin: Mazurkas - 11
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

Sofronitsky said:


> I keep forgetting Schumann's Symphony No. 4 is on the list. Is there anyone willing to support this symphony?


Definitely.

After mmsbls:

Schumann/Chopin/Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Barber: Violin Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Chopin: Mazurkas - 12
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 22
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Falla / Schumann


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Barber: Violin Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Chopin: Mazurkas - 12
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Trout

After Art Rock:

Stravinsky / Rachmaninoff / Beethoven

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Barber: Violin Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Chopin: Mazurkas - 12
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 23
Schubert: An die Musik - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Sofronitsky

Beethoven / Schumann / Stravinsky

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Barber: Violin Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Chopin: Mazurkas - 12
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 23
Schubert: An die Musik - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 11
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Chopin / Barber / Stravo

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Barber: Violin Concerto - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Chopin: Mazurkas - 14
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 23
Schubert: An die Musik - 6
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Vesteralen

after Sofronitsky 

whoops! after the next guy

Schumann / Barber / Schubert

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Barber: Violin Concerto - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Chopin: Mazurkas - 14
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 23
Schubert: An die Musik - 5
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## tdc

After Vesteralen

Takemitsu / Falla / Beethoven 

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Barber: Violin Concerto - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Chopin: Mazurkas - 14
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 23
Schubert: An die Musik - 5
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Barber: Violin Concerto - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Chopin: Mazurkas - 16
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 23
Schubert: An die Musik - 5
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8

Chopin Schumann Verdi (I feel like I'm getting to harsh with him... but I dont want to subtract from pieces I have no clue about)


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Barber: Violin Concerto - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Chopin: Mazurkas - 16
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 5
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10

Verdi / Falla / Rachmaninov


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 13
Barber: Violin Concerto - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Chopin: Mazurkas - 16
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 10
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11

Schubert Verdi Schumann


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Bach / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Chopin: Mazurkas - 16
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Verdi / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Chopin: Mazurkas - 16
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Barber / Schumann / Falla

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Chopin: Mazurkas - 16
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## science

Looks like hespelk got skipped, so fixing that: 

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Chopin: Mazurkas - 16
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 12
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Meaghan

After science

Beethoven / Stravinsky / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Chopin: Mazurkas - 16
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 13
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Art Rock

Takemtisu / Barber / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Chopin: Mazurkas - 16
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 13
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Sofronitsky

Beethoven / Schumann / Takemitsu
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Chopin: Mazurkas - 16
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 13
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12

Would it not be better to introduce a vote cap at 30? The 7 point rule would still stand but once a nomination reaches 30, regardless of competition, it would be enshrined. Just speculating, this system seems to have worked well for 255 pages!


----------



## tdc

After Sofronitsky

Takemitsu / Falla / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 16
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 13
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## tdc

Sofronitsky said:


> Would it not be better to introduce a vote cap at 30? The 7 point rule would still stand but once a nomination reaches 30, regardless of competition, it would be enshrined. Just speculating, this system seems to have worked well for 255 pages!


Personally, I'm happy with the system the way it is. I think the 30 point rule might just speed up the game too much...but if its what most other people want it might be worth considering.


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 18
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 13
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11

Chopin Schumann Verdi


----------



## science

When I was thinking up the game, I never considered something like the 30 pt rule. I just didn't think of it. 

This attempt, I feel, has been more successful than the first one was becaue the mandatory negative vote makes the list more "mainstream." In the other one, anything anyone decides to vote for gets on the list, so really we could just save time and individually list our favorites. I'm afraid something like 30 pt rule would be like that, but I don't know. People on the other game suggested it recently. 

In this game, we add 2 pts to the board every time we vote (+2 +1 -1 = 2). If there were a 30 pt thing I might want to change it to adding 1 (+1 +1 -1 = 1) so that individual voters would have a harder time forcing their own choices on the list without group approval. 

One of the main things I wanted is that the choices are really group choices, rather than individual ones. I thought up the game because I was hearing about too many works - if you ask about piano concertos, you're going to get about a hundred recommendations, and how was I supposed to know whether to get Busoni or Paderewski first? Where do those fit vis-a-vis Suk's Asrael symphony or Walton's Symphony #1 or Bach's 2 and 3 Part Inventions or Mozart's 12 piano concerto? I thought up this project to help me make those decisions. 

If the project reduces to individuals listing their own idiosyncratic choices, then it doesn't accomplish what I wanted. I doubt that an individual can get a work to a 7 pt lead over everything else, but I think an individual (in a +2 +1 -1 game) would be able to get a work to 30 pts.


----------



## science

after Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 18
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 13
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11

Mozart / Rach p trio / Schumann


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Barber / Mozart / Falla

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 18
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 7
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 13
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11

I agree with science on the 30 point rule. Sometimes it is a bit frustrating when several works compete and the process takes longer than people would like, but those jams eventually work out (sometimes in a spectacular way). I do think that jams can be reduced by people not voting against competing works but rather voting to facilitate induction onto the list. I also realize not everyone wants to do that.


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Verdi Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 18
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 13
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu / Falla / Beethoven


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 18
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 13
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 29
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Trout

After Art Rock:

Stravinsky / Bach / Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 18
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 15
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 28
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Schumann/Chopin/Takemitsu

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 19
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 15
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12

By the way, Art Rock, you're not taking the full sixteen hours between votes.


----------



## Art Rock

That was reduced to 9 hours several weeks ago.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Art Rock said:


> That was reduced to 9 hours several weeks ago.


Oh! In that case; Science, you need to edit the OP to say nine hours instead of sixteen.


----------



## Vesteralen

after Klavierspieler:

Schumann / Barber / Bach

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 19
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 15
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## tdc

After Vesteralen

Takemitsu / Falla / Beethoven 

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 19
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 15
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 29
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Rach p trio #2 Elegiaque


Great recommendation! This piece almost had me in tears this morning!


----------



## Pieck

tdc said:


> Great recommendation! This piece almost had me in tears this morning!


Sounds like I should schedule an appointment with that piece!


----------



## Charon

After tdc:

Mozart PC 9/Rach Trio #2 Elegiaque/Falla

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 19
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 2
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 15
Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 29
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## science

Klavierspieler said:


> Oh! In that case; Science, you need to edit the OP to say nine hours instead of sixteen.


You're right. Unfortunately, I'm not able to.


----------



## Klavierspieler

science said:


> You're right. Unfortunately, I'm not able to.


Argh! Hmm... Krummhorn?


----------



## science

after Charon:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 19
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 15
* Takemitsu: November steps (concerto for shakuhachi and biwa) - 29*
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12

Rachman Trio / Mozart / Beethoven - and Takemitsu sneaks in the back door


----------



## science

Klavierspieler said:


> Argh! Hmm... Krummhorn?


Gimme a week or so. I'll have time then, and I'll have to bother the mods to get the 2nd post edited anyway. (When we get to 200.)


----------



## science

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole 
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps

And the new board:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 19
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 15
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Meaghan

Beethoven / Stravinsky / Rachmaninoff symphonic dances

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 19
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 19
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Schubert: An die Musik - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 13 

Schubert Verdi Rach Sym


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 21
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Schubert: An die Musik - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12

Chopin Schumann Verdi

Just started listening to Rach's PT, I'll make an opinion about it when Im done.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Pieck:

Schumann/Chopin/Verdi

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 22
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Schubert: An die Musik - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" / Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 23
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 22
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Schubert: An die Musik - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


So, my vote is Beethoven / Beethoven / Beethoven


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Verdi / Barber

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 11
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 23
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Chopin: Mazurkas - 22
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Schubert: An die Musik - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Barber / Mozart / Falla

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 13
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 23
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Chopin: Mazurkas - 22
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Schubert: An die Musik - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Art Rock

Barber / Falla / Bruckner


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 15
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 23
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Chopin: Mazurkas - 22
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Schubert: An die Musik - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Falla / Rach symphonic dances / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 15
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 23
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 22
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## science

after tdc:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 15
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 24
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 22
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12

Stravinsky / Beethoven Sonata / Schumann


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 15
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 24
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 24
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11

Chopin Schumann Verdi
I need another listening to Rach's PT


----------



## science

Pieck said:


> I need another listening to Rach's PT


We all do, man. We all do.


----------



## Webernite

Chopin \ Missa Solemnis \ Tempest

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 15
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 23
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 26
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## Charon

After Webernite:

Mozart PC9/Chopin Mazurkas/Falla

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 15
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 23
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 27
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 9
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 15
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 23
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 27
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 9
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 13
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12

Schubert Verdi Schumann


----------



## Art Rock

Falla / Barber / Verdi


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 14
Barber: Violin Concerto - 16
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 23
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 27
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 9
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 13
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Falla / Bach / Beethoven PS

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 16
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 22
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 27
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 9
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 13
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Beethoven: Archduke / Stravinsky / Beethoven: Tempest

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 16
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 21
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 27
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 9
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 13
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## Art Rock

Can I get some support for any of the following?

Smetana - Ma vlast (my fatherland)
Myaskovsky - Symphony 6
Gliere - Symphony 3
Cage - Sonates and preludes for prepared piano
Part - Fratres


----------



## mmsbls

Art Rock said:


> Can I get some support for any of the following?
> 
> Smetana - Ma vlast (my fatherland)
> Myaskovsky - Symphony 6
> Gliere - Symphony 3
> Cage - Sonates and preludes for prepared piano
> Part - Fratres


I would definitely support Ma vlast (although on the present board I would first want to vote a couple others in).

I would also support Myaskovsky but probably somewhat less than Ma vlast.

I would strongly support Part's Tabula Rasa but not Fratres.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after the trout:

Rachmaninoff/ Gliere Symphony No. 3 / Stravo

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 16
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 21
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 27
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 17
Gliere: Symphony No. 3 "Ilya Muromets" - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 9
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 23
Schubert: An die Musik - 13
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11

And can there be an agreement that at least one piece by Glazunov gets up there? I haven't been stressing it, since I know it could get knocked down really easily. Symphony 5 anyone? Please?


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Barber / Mozart / Falla

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 18
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 21
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Mazurkas - 27
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 13
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> Can I get some support for any of the following?
> 
> Smetana - Ma vlast (my fatherland)
> Myaskovsky - Symphony 6
> Gliere - Symphony 3
> Cage - Sonates and preludes for prepared piano
> Part - Fratres


I like the Myaskovsky and Gliere symphonies you listed quite a bit. I'm not as crazy about the Smetana, but its not a bad work and might be a popular choice...the other works I'll need to listen to before I can really say.


----------



## Charon

Art Rock said:


> Can I get some support for any of the following?
> 
> Smetana - Ma vlast (my fatherland)
> Myaskovsky - Symphony 6
> Gliere - Symphony 3
> Cage - Sonates and preludes for prepared piano
> Part - Fratres


I would support the Arvo Part, but I would support Tabula Rasa and his Berliner Messe more than Fratres.

The others on your list i would have to listen to before supporting.


----------



## tdc

I also would give some support for Part's Tabula Rasa. 

Basically my current thinking is once the Falla work and maybe one or two more on the current board is in, my main priority will be to enshrine Rodrigo's Concertio de Aranjuez. I also intend to nominate Britten's 4 Sea Interludes and Passacaglia, and Penderecki's St. Luke Passion in the near future.


----------



## Art Rock

Tabula rasa will be my next choice then. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## tdc

Huilunsoittaja said:


> And can there be an agreement that at least one piece by Glazunov gets up there? I haven't been stressing it, since I know it could get knocked down really easily. Symphony 5 anyone? Please?


Give me some time to listen to this and its possible I'll support it. I quite enjoy his saxophone concerto and violin concerto.


----------



## Art Rock

I'd support either concerto in time - need to listen again to his 5th symphony (did not stick in my mind clearly).


----------



## mmsbls

Huilunsoittaja said:


> And can there be an agreement that at least one piece by Glazunov gets up there? I haven't been stressing it, since I know it could get knocked down really easily. Symphony 5 anyone? Please?


I do really enjoy Glazunov's 5th symphony. I can't guarantee support depending on what else is on the board. I have a few things to get on the list first.


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 18
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 21
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
*Chopin: Mazurkas - 28*
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 13
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 16
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10

Schumann Chopin Verdi


----------



## pjang23

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole 
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Verdi Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 18
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 21
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Beethoven: Tempest

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 18
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 20
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 18
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 20
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11

Rachman trio / Falla / Schumann


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Barber / Mozart / Falla

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 20
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 20
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Verdi / Barber

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 19
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 20
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk

Falla / Rach SD / Beethoven PS

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 19
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 19
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Art Rock

Pärt / Falla / Beethoven PT

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 19
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 19
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 11
Pärt: Tabula rasa - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 19
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 19
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 11
Pärt: Tabula rasa - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 16
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11

Schumann Rach PT Verdi


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 19
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 19
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 11
Pärt: Tabula rasa - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11

Elegiaque / Archduke / Schumann


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Verdi / Barber

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 18
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 19
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 11
Pärt: Tabula rasa - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Art Rock

Pärt / Barber / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 19
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 19
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 11
Pärt: Tabula rasa - 4
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Barber / Part / Falla

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 21
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 19
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 11
Pärt: Tabula rasa - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Stravinsky / Beethoven: Archduke / Beethoven: Tempest

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 15
Barber: Violin Concerto - 21
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 18
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 11
Pärt: Tabula rasa - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Falla / Bach / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Barber: Violin Concerto - 21
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 18
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 11
Pärt: Tabula rasa - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Schubert: An die Musik - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Part Rach SD

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Barber: Violin Concerto - 21
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 18
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Charon

After Pjang

Mozart/Part/Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Barber: Violin Concerto - 21
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 18
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 13
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## science

after Charon: 

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Barber: Violin Concerto - 21
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 18
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 13
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 7
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12

Stravinsky / Elegiaque / Symphonic Dances


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Barber / Part / Falla

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Barber: Violin Concerto - 23
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 18
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 13
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Air

Herro folks!

Prokofiev / Bartok / Mozart

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Barber: Violin Concerto - 23
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 1
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 18
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 8
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Trout

After Air:

Stravinsky / Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Beethoven: Tempest

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Barber: Violin Concerto - 23
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 1
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 8
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Barber: Violin Concerto - 23
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 1
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 8
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11

Schumann Rach PT Verdi


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Barber: Violin Concerto - 23
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 1
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 10
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11

Part RachPT RachSD


----------



## Art Rock

Pärt / Falla / Beethoven PT


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Barber: Violin Concerto - 23
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 1
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 12
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Verdi / Barber

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Barber: Violin Concerto - 22
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 1
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 12
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Stravinsky: Petrushka - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## science

Should we really do all of the war sonatas at once?


----------



## Air

science said:


> Should we really do all of the war sonatas at once?


Yes, if we've grouped the Weber Clarinet Concertos, the first 30 Scarlatti Sonatas, the Chopin Ballades, the Bach Toccata and Fugues, and the two Schubert Impromptu sets together, I think it is justified.

Of course, my opinion is very biased since I nominated them.


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk

Stravinsky / Bartok / Verdi

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Barber: Violin Concerto - 22
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 12
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
*Stravinsky: Petrushka - 29*
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## tdc

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka


New Board:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Barber: Violin Concerto - 22
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 12
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## science

Air said:


> Yes, if we've grouped the Weber Clarinet Concertos, the first 30 Scarlatti Sonatas, the Chopin Ballades, the Bach Toccata and Fugues, and the two Schubert Impromptu sets together, I think it is justified.
> 
> Of course, my opinion is very biased since I nominated them.


I'm persuaded.


----------



## science

after tdc:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Barber: Violin Concerto - 24
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 12
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12

Barber / Verdi / Schumann


----------



## Art Rock

barber / part / verdi


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Barber: Violin Concerto - 26
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 13
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Part / Prokofiev / Falla

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
*Barber: Violin Concerto - 26*
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
*Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 19*
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 15
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## mmsbls

New List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka
186: Barber: Violin Concerto

New Board:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Barber: Violin Concerto - 26
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 15
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Barber: Violin Concerto - 26
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 15
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10

Schumann Rach PT Verdi


----------



## mmsbls

I forgot to remove the Barber from the new list. Here's the list without it.

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 15
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Trout

After Pieck:

Beethoven: Archduke / Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Beethoven: Tempest

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 16
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 15
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Air

After Trout:

Prokofiev / Bartok / Rach SDs

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 3
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 16
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 15
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## tdc

After Air 

Falla / Part / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 3
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 16
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 16
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 3
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 16
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 17
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12

Verdi Part Schumann


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Schumann/Beethoven Piano Sonata/Verdi

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 3
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 17
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 3
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 17
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10

Schumann Rach PT Verdi

After some listening to Rach's piano trios I came to conclusion that the first one is also a very good addition to the list.


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 3
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 17
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


Falla / Rachmaninoff / Schumann


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Part / Prokofiev / Falla

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 3
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 19
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 6
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Prokofiev/ Rachmaninoff/ Bartok

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 19
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10

Thank you, whoever put the War Sonatas up.


----------



## Trout

After Huilunsoittaja:

Beethoven: Archduke / Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Beethoven: Tempest


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 16
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 19
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Air

After Trout:

Prokofiev / Bartok / Mozart

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 3
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 16
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 19
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Verdi / Rach Dances

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 2
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 17
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 19
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk

Falla / Bartok / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 16
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 3
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 16
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 19
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## Art Rock

Falla / Bach / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 17
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 3
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 16
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
*Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain - 26*
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 19
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## Art Rock

New List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka
186: Barber: Violin Concerto
187: Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain 

New Board:
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 17
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 3
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 16
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 19
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 17
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 3
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 16
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 12
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 8
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11

Part RachPT RachSD

Anyone interested in these Haydn works?

Lord Nelson Mass





Piano Concerto No.11


----------



## Trout

Corrected board as hespdelk did not see Air's and my vote:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 17
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 4
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 15
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Beethoven: Archduke / Beethoven: Tempest

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 17
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 4
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 14
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 21
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


I'd probably support the Lord Nelson Mass or The Seven Last Words of Christ. I'm not quite familiar with his piano concerto, but I'll have to listen later.


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> I'd probably support the Lord Nelson Mass or The Seven Last Words of Christ. I'm not quite familiar with his piano concerto, but I'll have to listen later.


Thanks.  I'll check out the Seven Last Words. Haydn's Piano Concerto No.11 is his most famous.

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 17
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 4
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 14
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 11
Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 23
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11

Part RachPT Schumann


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Pärt / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 17
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 4
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 14
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 2
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 11
*Pärt: Tabula Rasa - 24*
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11

That went quick, thanks for all the support.


----------



## Art Rock

New List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka
186: Barber: Violin Concerto
187: Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain 
188: Pärt: Tabula Rasa

New Board:
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 17
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 4
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 14
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 2
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 11
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 10
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Mozart / Prokofiev / Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 17
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 4
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 14
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 2
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 13
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 11
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Prokofiev / Bartok / Mahler

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 17
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 5
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 14
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 13
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11

For Haydn, I'll be willing to support the Nelson Mass, but also the wonderful op. 76 string quartets, if anyone is up for that. I'm not familiar with The Seven Last Words of Christ, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Rach PT / Bach / Tempest

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 18
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 5
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 13
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## Art Rock

I'd support Haydn's op 76.


----------



## pjang23

Unfortunately, Op.76 has already been split apart, as the Emperor Quartet is in the list.


----------



## Air

pjang23 said:


> Unfortunately, Op.76 has already been split apart, as the Emperor Quartet is in the list.


Oh wups, I somehow missed that when I was reviewing what had already made it, especially since its entry on our project still lists "Hadyn" as the composer. 

Anyways, Nelson Mass anytime you want, sir. :tiphat:


----------



## Klavierspieler

I did indeed; for some reason I copied the last list from the previous page.

After tdc:

Schumann/Beethoven Piano Sonata/Bartok

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 18
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 4
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 14
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 13
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## tdc

^Klavierspieler, it looks like you copied the wrong list there as Part has already been enshrined! Care to edit your post and re-vote?

edit - Perfect, thanks.


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 18
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 5
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 14
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 13
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11 

Rach trio / Bartok / Schumann


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 18
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 5
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 14
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 13
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10

Schumann Rach PT Verdi

Anyone for Rach 1st PT? Bartok Dance Suite?


----------



## pjang23

Thanks for the feedback, folks!

Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass / Mahler / Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 18
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 5
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 14
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 2
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 2
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 13
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Haydn / Beethoven: Tempest

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 18
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 5
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 2
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 13
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Prokofiev / Symphonic Dances

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 18
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 5
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 2
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 15
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 14
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Bach / Schumann


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 19
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 5
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 15
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 14
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Prokofiev / Haydn / Mahler

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 19
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 5
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 4
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 15
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Rachmaninov PT / Bartok / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 19
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 6
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 4
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 15
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## tdc

Pieck said:


> Anyone for Rach 1st PT? Bartok Dance Suite?


In time, yes. There are works by both artists on the board I'm already going for for now though. If you wait a while I could give you full support, if you nominate them right away I could only give them a vote here or there.


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Mahler Schumann

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 19
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 6
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 6
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 15
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Bach / Verdi


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 20
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 6
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 6
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 15
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Mozart / Prokofiev / Symphonic Dances

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 20
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 6
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 13
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 6
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 17
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Rach Pt / Bartok / Tempest

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 20
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 7
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 12
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 6
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 17
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Prokofiev / Bartok / Mozart

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 20
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 12
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 6
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 16
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Air:

Schumann/Rach PT/Bartok

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 20
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 7
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 12
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 6
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 16
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 19
*Rachmaninoff: Piano Trio #2 Elegiaque - 27*
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Beethoven: Archduke / Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Beethoven: Tempest

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 20
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 7
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 6
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 16
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8


----------



## Trout

New List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka
186. Barber: Violin Concerto
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain 
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Mahler Tempest

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 20
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 7
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 16
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Prokofiev / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 20
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 7
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 18
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 20
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 7
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 18
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10 

Verdi / Beethoven Tempest / Schumann


----------



## tdc

After science

Bach / Bartok / Bruckner

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 22
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 11
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 18
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Beethoven: Missa / Beethoven: Archduke / Beethoven: Tempest

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 22
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 18
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Bach / Schumann


Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 23
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 18
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Prokofiev / Haydn / Mahler

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 23
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 9
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 18
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## science

after Air:

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 25
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 10
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 18
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10 

Bach / Haydn / Prokofiev


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Prokofiev / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 25
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 10
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 20
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Mahler Tempest

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 25
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 12
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 20
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Art Rock

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 26
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 12
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 20
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9

Mahler / Bach / Verdi


----------



## Trout

After Art Rock:

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Beethoven: Archduke / Beethoven: Tempest

Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 26
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 12
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 20
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Bach / Bartok / Prokofiev

*Bach: Toccatas and Fugues - 28*
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 12
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 20
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## tdc

New List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka
186. Barber: Violin Concerto
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues


Updated Board:

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 12
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 20
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Schumann/Tempest/Bartok

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 12
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 20
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Air

After Klavierspieler:

Prokofiev / Haydn / Mozart

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 13
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 19
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 9


----------



## Pieck

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 2
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 19
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8

Janacek Schumann Verdi


----------



## pjang23

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 15
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 2
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 19
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Verdi: Rigoletto - 8

Haydn Schubert Tempest


----------



## science

after pjang:

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 15
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 19
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10

Verdi / Janacek / Schumann


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Prokofiev / Rachmaninoff

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 15
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 21
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 19
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Schumann/Tempest/Bartók

Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 7
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 15
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 21
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Myaskovsky / Schumann


Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 7
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 15
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 21
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 1
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Bartok / Rachmaninov / Bruckner

Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 15
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 21
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 1
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Beethoven: Archduke / Myaskovsky (sorry)

Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 15
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 21
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Verdi: Rigoletto - 10


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 17
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 21
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11 

Haydn / Verdi / Missa Solemnis


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Cage / Beethoven archduke

Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 17
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 21
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## Art Rock

For those who do not know the Cage works:



violadude said:


> One of my favorite pieces by John Cage are the Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano. Anyone who doesn't like Cage's more experimental pieces might be pleasantly surprised by these. They very accessible. They sound inspired by Asian music to me, but I'm not expert on world music. I just love the sound of the prepared piano. The pieces as a whole kind of travel from darkness to light. A very "zen" piece.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After Art Rock

Prokofiev / Rachmaninoff / Bartok

Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for rpepared piano - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 17
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 21
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schubert: An die Musik - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11

Is there a typo in the Cage heading? I don't want to alter if it's the intended spelling.


----------



## mmsbls

After Huilunsoittaja:

Prokofiev / Schumann / Rachmaninoff

Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for rpepared piano - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 17
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 15
*Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 21*
*Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8) - 28*
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 18
*Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 21*
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## mmsbls

New List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka
186. Barber: Violin Concerto
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)

Updated Board:

Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 17
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 11


----------



## Art Rock

I had already corrected the typo in the Cage piece(s).....


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Verdi Tempest

Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 19
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Beethoven: Missa / Beethoven: Beethoven: Archduke / Janacek

Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 19
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 2
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Bach: Christmas Oratorio / Bartok / Schumann

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 2
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 19
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 2
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Schumann/Tempest/Cage (sorry)

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 2
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 19
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 2
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 22
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## Air

After Klavierspieler:

Varèse: Deserts / Varèse: Ionisation / Mozart: Piano Concerto #9

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 2
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 19
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 2
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 22
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12

Just throwing both of those out there to see which one gets more support.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Air said:


> Just throwing both of those out there to see which one gets more support.


Could you post Youtube links for the Verèse pieces?


----------



## Air

Klavierspieler said:


> Could you post Youtube links for the Verèse pieces?







None of the videos on YouTube really do _Déserts_ justice, complete with electronic tapes and all. But I highly encourage buying this really cheap disk off of Amazon. It's well worth it.


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Mozart / Schumann / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 2
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 19
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 2
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 18
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 23
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 2
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 2
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 19
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 23
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12 

Haydn Schubert Tempest


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Beethoven: Archduke / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 2
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 19
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 23
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Bach / Varese Deserts / Varese Ionisation

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 19
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 23
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Verdi: Rigoletto - 12


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Verdi / Varese Ionisation

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 19
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 23
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Verdi: Rigoletto - 13


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Smetana / Schumann

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 19
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 22
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 1
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Verdi: Rigoletto - 13


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Art Rock:

Schumann/Tempest/Varèse

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 19
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 24
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 1
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 13


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 19
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 23
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 1
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Varèse: Ionizaton - 2
Verdi: Rigoletto - 14 

Ionisation / Rigoletto / Schumann


----------



## Air

After science:

Ionisation / Deserts / Mozart

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 19
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 23
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 1
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionizaton - 4
Verdi: Rigoletto - 14


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Smetana / Schumann


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 19
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 22
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 2
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionizaton - 4
Verdi: Rigoletto - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Mozart / Smetana / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 19
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 22
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 3
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionizaton - 4
Verdi: Rigoletto - 14


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 19
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 3
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionizaton - 4
Verdi: Rigoletto - 16

Verdi Mozart Schumann


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Since Prokofiev is gone, here goes nothing

Rachmaninoff/ Glazunov Symphony No. 5 / Bartok

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 19
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 3
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionizaton - 4
Verdi: Rigoletto - 16

All I ask is that someone don't kill it on the spot. I will post symphony recording.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Huilunsoittaja:

Schumann/Tempest/Ionisation

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 19
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 23
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 3
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionizaton - 3
Verdi: Rigoletto - 16


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Glazunov Symphony No. 5:





















One of the best recordings I've heard yet. Glad to find it on youtube.


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler

Bartok / Varese (ionisation) / Verdi

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 19
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 23
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 3
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionizaton - 4
Verdi: Rigoletto - 15


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Beethoven: Archudke / Varese: Ionisation

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 19
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 23
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 3
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionizaton - 3
Verdi: Rigoletto - 15


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Ionisation / Deserts / Mozart

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Beethoven: Archudke / Varese: Ionisation

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 21
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 19
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 23
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 3
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionizaton - 5
Verdi: Rigoletto - 15

tdc and Science, we have a problem. I won't be here the entire next week so that may jeopardize Varèse's chances. Probably should've put them up at a better time. 

I have confidence that we will prevail though.


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 23
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 3
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionizaton - 5
Verdi: Rigoletto - 15

Schubert Haydn Tempest


----------



## science

after pjang:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 22
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 3
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionizaton - 6
Verdi: Rigoletto - 15

Mozart / Ionization / Schumann


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Smetana / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 22
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 4
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionizaton - 6
Verdi: Rigoletto - 15


----------



## science

Wow - a series of collisions after Air. Here is pjang23's vote, followed by me, followed by mmsbls:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 22
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 4
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionizaton - 6
Verdi: Rigoletto - 15


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Schumann/Tempest/Ionisation

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 24
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 4
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionisation - 5
Verdi: Rigoletto - 15


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Verdi / Ionisation

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 24
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 4
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionisation - 4
Verdi: Rigoletto - 16


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Beethoven: Archduke / Varese: Ionisation

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 4
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 24
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 4
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionisation - 3
Verdi: Rigoletto - 16


----------



## tdc

After Trout

Bach / Ionisation / Bruckner

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 6
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 24
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 4
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionisation - 4
Verdi: Rigoletto - 16


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Smetana / Beethoven T


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 6
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 24
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 5
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionisation - 4
Verdi: Rigoletto - 16


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Verdi / Bach

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 5
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 24
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 5
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionisation - 4
Verdi: Rigoletto - 17


----------



## Klavierspieler

After hespdelk:

Schumann/Tempest/Ionisation

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 5
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 26
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 5
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionisation - 3
Verdi: Rigoletto - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Mozart / Smetana / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 5
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 1
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 26
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 6
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionisation - 3
Verdi: Rigoletto - 17


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 5
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 10
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 2
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 28
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 6
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionisation - 2
Verdi: Rigoletto - 17

Schumann Janacek Ionisation


----------



## tdc

After Pieck:

Bartok / Ionisation / Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 5
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 2
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 28
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 6
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionisation - 3
Verdi: Rigoletto - 17


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Beethoven: Archduke / Varese: Ionisation

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 5
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 2
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 28
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 6
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionisation - 2
Verdi: Rigoletto - 17


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Smetana / Bruckner


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 5
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 9
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 2
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 28
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 7
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionisation - 2
Verdi: Rigoletto - 17


----------



## pjang23

Verdi Smetana Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 5
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 2
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 28
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 8
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionisation - 2
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19


----------



## An Die Freude

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 / Rachmaninov

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 5
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 2
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 28
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 8
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionisation - 2
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After An Die Freude:

Mozart / Smetana / Varèse: Ionisation

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 5
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 2
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 28
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 9
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionisation - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 5
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 27
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 9
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionisation - 3
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19 

Ionization / Janacek / Schumann


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Beethoven: Archduke / Varese: Ionisation

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 5
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 27
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 9
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionisation - 2
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19


----------



## tdc

After Trout: 

(Varese Ionisation is facing a lot of negative votes, if this continues I may abandon supporting it for a while until member air returns from his vacation - I like the work~ but it doesn't bother me if it gets in a little later personally)

Bach / ionisation / Schumann

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 7
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 26
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 9
Varèse: Déserts - 3
Varèse: Ionisation - 3
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19


----------



## Trout

Sorry, but I just don't get Ionisation. To me, it just sounds like a bunch of random percussion sounds which I'm sure have meaning just not one that I can detect.


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner 5 / Verdi / Deserts

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 7
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 26
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 9
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 3
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> Sorry, but I just don't get Ionisation. To me, it just sounds like a bunch of random percussion sounds which I'm sure have meaning just not one that I can detect.


That is totally fine, not everyone likes every work. For me Varese's pieces seem like they are opening up doorways to more dimensions of music, almost like going from 3d to 4d kind of thing...I'm not sure if that is a very good way to describe it...basically I like them for their innovation and expansive qualities.

I have no idea if that will help you get it, but if not its no big deal. In short - continue to use your votes the way you see fit.


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Smetana / Schumann


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 7
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 25
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 10
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 3
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## pjang23

Smetana Bach Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 8
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 25
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 12
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 3
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 8
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 4
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 27
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 12
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 3
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20

Schumann Janacek Mahler


----------



## science

tdc said:


> After Trout:
> 
> (Varese Ionisation is facing a lot of negative votes, if this continues I may abandon supporting it for a while until member air returns from his vacation - I like the work~ but it doesn't bother me if it gets in a little later personally)


I think this is a good idea. The list is full of good stuff right now.


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 8
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 30
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 33
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 27
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 12
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 3
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20

Mozart / janacek / Missa Solemnis


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner 5 / Verdi / Bach

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 7
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 30
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 33
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 27
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 12
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 3
Verdi: Rigoletto - 21


----------



## Klavierspieler

After hespdelk:

Schumann/Missa Solemnis/Ionisation

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 7
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 33
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 29
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 12
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 2
Verdi: Rigoletto - 21


----------



## Klavierspieler

tdc said:


> That is totally fine, not everyone likes every work. For me Varese's pieces seem like they are opening up doorways to more dimensions of music, almost like going from 3d to 4d kind of thing...I'm not sure if that is a very good way to describe it...basically I like them for their innovation and expansive qualities.
> 
> I have no idea if that will help you get it, but if not its no big deal. In short - continue to use your votes the way you see fit.


Funny, to me it seems like going from 3d to 2d because while you retain all other aspects of music, it loses pitch.


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Smetana / Verdi


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 7
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 33
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 29
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 13
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 2
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Mozart / Smetana / Missa Solemnis

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 7
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 30
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 35
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 29
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 14
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 2
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## pjang23

Smetana Mozart Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 7
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 30
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 36
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 29
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 16
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 2
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## tdc

Klavierspieler said:


> Funny, to me it seems like going from 3d to 2d because while you retain all other aspects of music, it loses pitch.


I could see that point of view too honestly. But technically I think it retains pitch, just not organized in the way most people are used to hearing it in music.


----------



## tdc

After pjang23

Bartok / Mozart / Glazunov

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 7
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 30
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 26
*Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 37*
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 29
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 16
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 2
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## tdc

New List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka
186. Barber: Violin Concerto
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9



Updated Board:


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 7
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 30
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 29
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 16
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 2
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Beethoven: Archduke / Varese: Ionisation

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 7
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 32
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 29
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 16
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 7
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 6
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 31
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 16
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 2
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20

Schumann Janacek Solemnis


----------



## tdc

corrected board: (Pieck missed Trout's post)

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 7
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 6
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 31
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 16
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## Vesteralen

After Pieck

Schumann/Smetana/Mahler

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 7
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 6
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 33
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 17
Varèse: Déserts - 2
Varèse: Ionisation - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Vesteralen:

Schumann / Smetana / Varèse: Déserts

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 7
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 6
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 35
Smetana: Ma vlast (My fatherland) - 8
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Varèse: Ionisation - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## pjang23

Corrected board (Typo on Smetana's points):

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 7
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 6
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 35
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 18
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Varèse: Ionisation - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Schumann/Tempest/Missa Solemnis

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 7
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 30
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 6
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
*Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 37*
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 18
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## Klavierspieler

New List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka
186. Barber: Violin Concerto
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9
193. Schumann: Symphony No. 4 - 37

Updated Board:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 7
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 30
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 6
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 18
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bach / Rachmaninoff / Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 9
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 30
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 6
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 18
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## pjang23

Smetana Haydn Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 9
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 30
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 6
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 20
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Smetana / Bruckner 0


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 9
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 30
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 6
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 21
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## science

after Art Rock (I evidently forgot to vote this morning): 

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 9
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 30
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 20
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 21

Janacek / Verdi / Smetana


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Smetana / Archduke / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 9
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 30
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 22
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 21


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

BOOOO! You Russian haters. 

Rachmaninoff / Bach / Bartok

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 10
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 30
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 22
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 21 

I don't even get why the Symphonic Dances haven't been nominated yet, it's been there many weeks now. Yes, take pity on the Russian barbarians but not too much love, right?


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Huilunsoittaja:

Tempest/Missa Solemnis/Varese

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 10
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 22
Verdi: Rigoletto - 21


----------



## pjang23

Huilunsoittaja said:


> BOOOO! You Russian haters.
> 
> I don't even get why the Symphonic Dances haven't been nominated yet, it's been there many weeks now. Yes, take pity on the Russian barbarians but not too much love, right?


Well, we did nominate Rachmaninoff's 2nd Piano Trio quite recently. Prokofiev's War Sonatas too.

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 12
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 30
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 22
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 21

Bach Archduke Tempest


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Beethoven: Archduke / Mahler

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 12
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 32
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 22
Varèse: Déserts - 1
Verdi: Rigoletto - 21


----------



## Trout

Corrected board (with Klavierspieler's vote):

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 12
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - 33*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
*Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 26*
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 22
Verdi: Rigoletto - 21


----------



## Trout

New list:


101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka
186. Barber: Violin Concerto
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9
193. Schumann: Symphony No. 4
194. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis


Updated board:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 12
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 22
Verdi: Rigoletto - 21


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Smetana / Beethoven PT


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 12
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 21


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock

Bach / Bartok / Beethoven PT


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 14
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 21


----------



## pjang23

Bach Archduke Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 16
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 21


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Tempest/Bach/Verdi

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 17
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 17
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 10
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 22
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20

Janacek / Tempest / Smetana


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Smetana / Archduke / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 17
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 10
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Bach / Rachmaninoff / Beethoven PT

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 19
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 10
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler / Myaskovsky / Haydn

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 19
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 10
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 30
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## Trout

After Art Rock:

Beethoven: Archduke / Haydn / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 19
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 30
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## Art Rock

Myaskovsky / Mahler / Verdi

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 19
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
*Mahler: Rueckert Lieder - 31*
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19


----------



## Art Rock

New list:


101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka
186. Barber: Violin Concerto
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9
193. Schumann: Symphony No. 4
194. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
195. Mahler: Rueckert Lieder

Updated board:


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 19
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 19
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 23
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19

Haydn / Janacek / Smetana


----------



## Art Rock

Apologies, I was a few minutes early - did not affect things too much I guess.


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven: Archduke / Smetana / Myaskovsky

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 19
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 24
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After trout:

Mozart: Symphony No. 38 / Smetana / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 19
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 2
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19


----------



## pjang23

Bach Haydn Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 21
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 2
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bach / Bartok / Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 23
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 2
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Schumann: Kreisleriana/Tempest/Bartok

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 23
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 2
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 2
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19


----------



## Webernite

Mozart \ Schumann \ Myaskovsky

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 23
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 3
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19


----------



## Charon

After Webernite:

Mozart/Archduke/Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 23
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 3
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Charon:

Mozart / Smetana / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 23
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 26
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 8
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 3
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 23
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 8
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 4
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19 

Haydn Schumann Tempest


----------



## science

after pjang23:


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 23
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 30
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 8
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 4
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19 

Haydn / Janacek / Smetana


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after science

Rachmaninoff/ Bach / Beethoven

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 24
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 30
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 8
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 4
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 19


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Verdi / Bach

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 23
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 30
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 8
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 4
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk

Mozart / Rachmaninoff / Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 23
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 30
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 4
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Schumann/Tempest/Bartok

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 23
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 30
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 6
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Schumann/Tempest/Bartok

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 23
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 30
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony 6 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 6
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 25
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Beethoven: Archduke / Smetana / Myaskovsky

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 23
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 30
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 6
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## Art Rock

Hindemith / Smetana / Beethoven PT7


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 23
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 30
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 2
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 6
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## science

after art rock:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 23
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 32
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 2
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 6
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20

Haydn / Janacek / Smetana


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Rachmaninoff/ Bach / Bartok

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 24
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 32
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 2
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 6
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 20


----------



## pjang23

Verdi Haydn Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 24
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
*Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass - 33*
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 2
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 10
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 6
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 22


----------



## Webernite

Mozart \ Schumann \ Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 24
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 2
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 7
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 22


----------



## pjang23

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka
186. Barber: Violin Concerto
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9
193. Schumann: Symphony No. 4
194. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
195. Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
196. Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass

Updated board:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 24
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 2
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 7
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 22


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Webernite:

Schumann/Tempest/Bartok

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 24
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 2
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 9
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 26
Verdi: Rigoletto - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Mozart / Smetana / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 24
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 2
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 9
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 22


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls 

Bach / Hindemith / Bruckner

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 3
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 9
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 22


----------



## Art Rock

Hindemith / Smetana / Beethoven PT


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 9
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 28
Verdi: Rigoletto - 22


----------



## Trout

After Art Rock:

Beethoven: Archduke / Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 9
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 28
Verdi: Rigoletto - 22


----------



## Charon

After Trout:

Mozart symphony 38/Beethoven Archduke/Bruckner symphony 5

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 9
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 28
Verdi: Rigoletto - 22


----------



## pjang23

Verdi Schumann Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 10
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 28
Verdi: Rigoletto - 24


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 10
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 24

Verdi / Mozart / Smetana


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Schumann/Tempest/Bartok

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 12
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 24


----------



## pjang23

Corrected Board: (Science missed points)

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 12
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 27
Verdi: Rigoletto - 26


----------



## tdc

edit - pjang23 got it


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Mozart / Smetana / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 12
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 28
Verdi: Rigoletto - 26


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Archduke / Flute and Harp / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 5
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 3
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 12
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 28
Verdi: Rigoletto - 26


----------



## tdc

After Trout: 

Rachmaninoff / Hindemith / Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 6
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 3
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 12
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 28
Verdi: Rigoletto - 26


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Verdi / Bach

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 25
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 6
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 3
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 12
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 28
Verdi: Rigoletto - 27


----------



## science

Sorry guys. Thanks for your good eyes!


----------



## Art Rock

Hindemith / Smetana / Bruckner

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 25
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 8
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 3
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 12
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 29
Verdi: Rigoletto - 27


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Verdi / Bach

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 24
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 8
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 3
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 12
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 29
Verdi: Rigoletto - 28


----------



## Art Rock

Hindemith / Smetana / Verdi


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 24
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 10
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 3
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 12
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 30
Verdi: Rigoletto - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Mozart / Smetana / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 24
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 10
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 3
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 12
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 31
Verdi: Rigoletto - 27


----------



## pjang23

Smetana Schumann Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 24
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 10
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 3
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 13
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 33
Verdi: Rigoletto - 27


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 24
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 10
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 3
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 13
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 33
Verdi: Rigoletto - 27

Janacek / Tempest / Bruckner


----------



## Trout

After science:

Archduke / Flute and Harp / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 24
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 10
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 4
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 13
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 33
Verdi: Rigoletto - 27


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Schumann/Archduke/Verdi

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 24
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 33
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 10
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 4
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 15
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 33
Verdi: Rigoletto - 26


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bach / Hindemith / Bruckner

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 33
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 4
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 15
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 33
Verdi: Rigoletto - 26


----------



## science

after tdc:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 35
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 15
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 32
Verdi: Rigoletto - 26

Archduke / Mozart / Smetana


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart sym / Smetana / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 35
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 5
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 15
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 33
Verdi: Rigoletto - 26


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Archduke / Flute and Harp / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 37
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 15
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 33
Verdi: Rigoletto - 26


----------



## pjang23

Somebody do the honors. 

Archduke Mozart38 Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 5
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 39
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 15
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 33
Verdi: Rigoletto - 26


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Schumann/Archduke/Bartok

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 5
*Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 40*
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 17
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 33
Verdi: Rigoletto - 26


----------



## Klavierspieler

New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka
186. Barber: Violin Concerto
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9
193. Schumann: Symphony No. 4
194. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
195. Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
196. Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass
197. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke"

Updated board:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 17
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 33
Verdi: Rigoletto - 26


----------



## hespdelk

Verdi / Bruckner / Bach

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 25
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 17
Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 33
Verdi: Rigoletto - 28


----------



## pjang23

That was a double enshrinement! 



Klavierspieler said:


> After pjang23:
> 
> Schumann/Archduke/Bartok
> 
> Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
> Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 5
> *Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" - 40*
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
> Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 11
> Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
> Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 6
> Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 24
> Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
> Schubert: An die Musik - 21
> Schumann: Kreisleriana - 17
> *Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland) - 33*
> Verdi: Rigoletto - 26


New list:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka
186. Barber: Violin Concerto
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9
193. Schumann: Symphony No. 4
194. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
195. Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
196. Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass
197. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke"
198. Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland)

Updated board:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 25
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 28


----------



## Art Rock

Hindemith / Gliere / Verdi

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 25
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 1
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 27


----------



## hespdelk

Verdi / Bruckner / Bach

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 24
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 1
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 29


Verdi is ripe for entry if someone will give him the last bit of a nudge


----------



## Art Rock

Gliere / Hindemith / Schumann


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 24
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 3
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 14
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 16
Verdi: Rigoletto - 29


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 24
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 1
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 17
Verdi: Rigoletto - 31

Rigoletto / Janacek / Bruckner


----------



## science

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka
186. Barber: Violin Concerto
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9
193. Schumann: Symphony No. 4
194. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
195. Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
196. Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass
197. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke"
198. Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland)
199. Verdi: Rigoletto

New board:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 24
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 1
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 17


----------



## pjang23

Looks like we have the race for top 200.

Mozart38 Bach Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 25
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 1
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 6
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart sym 38/ Mozart Flute / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 25
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 3
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 14
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 7
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 16

Also corrected for Art Rock's lost votes.


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> Also corrected for Art Rock's lost votes.


My bad, I did that. I hadn't noticed that 2 of his votes were so close together, and when I cut & pasted I assumed I was seeing the most recent one.


----------



## Charon

After mmsbls:

Mozart 38/Schumann/Bruckner

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 25
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 3
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 14
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 7
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 17


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Charon:

Schumann/Bach/Mozart Sym.

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 3
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 14
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 7
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 19


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Hindemith / Mozart: Flute and Harp / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 3
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 16
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 2
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 19


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Bach / Hindemith / Bruckner

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 28
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 3
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 17
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 2
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 19


----------



## Charon

Could I drum up some support for one of the following maybe?

Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue (I think it's about time Gershwin gets a chance!)

Fauré - Op.24 Élégie (It's just a lovely piece!)

Mozart - Horn Concertos (Would we propose them together or one at a time?)

Schoenberg - Verklarte Nacht Op.4

Also, is it 16 hours or 12 hours between voting?


----------



## Art Rock

9 hours between voting. I'd support Gershwin, and maybe Schoenberg.


----------



## mmsbls

I'd support Verklarte Nacht, Faure's Elegie, and Mozart Horn Concerto 3 or 4.


----------



## pjang23

Charon said:


> Could I drum up some support for one of the following maybe?
> 
> Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue (I think it's about time Gershwin gets a chance!)
> 
> Fauré - Op.24 Élégie (It's just a lovely piece!)
> 
> Mozart - Horn Concertos (Would we propose them together or one at a time?)
> 
> Schoenberg - Verklarte Nacht Op.4
> 
> Also, is it 16 hours or 12 hours between voting?


It is 9 hours between votes. Gershwin sounds good. Do you know Fauré's Cantique de Jean Racine? I was planning to nominate this eventually. 




If the Mozart Horn Concerti are traditionally grouped together (it appears that they are), and if the entry does not appear to be too large/unfocused I say go for it. I did the same with Weber's two Clarinet Concerti because I could easily imagine listening to them back to back in any single sitting and appreciating both. I couldn't say the same of Brahms' two piano concerti for example.


----------



## Pieck

I'd support Faure's Elegie, and Schonberg's Verklarte Nacht


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 27
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 3
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 17
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 3
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 19

Mozart 38 / Janacek / Bach


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 27
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 2
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 17
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 21
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 20

Janacek Schumann Gliere


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Mozart38 Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 27
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 2
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 17
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 32
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 23
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart flute / Mozart sym / Bach

*Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26*
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 2
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 17
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 10
*Mozart: Symphony No. 38 - 33*
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 23
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 20


----------



## mmsbls

We've hit 200 works!

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka
186. Barber: Violin Concerto
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9
193. Schumann: Symphony No. 4
194. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
195. Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
196. Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass
197. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke"
198. Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland)
199. Verdi: Rigoletto
200. Mozart: Symphony No. 38

New board:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 2
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 17
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 23
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 20


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Gliere / Bach

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 25
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 3
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 17
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 23
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 20


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Hindemith / Mozart / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 25
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 3
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 19
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 23
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 20


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Schumann/Tempest/Bartok

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 25
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 3
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 19
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 23
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 22


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bach / Bartok / Bruckner

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 27
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 3
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 19
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 23
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 22


----------



## Art Rock

Gliere / Hindemith / Schumann


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 27
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 5
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 20
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 23
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 21


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 27
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 5
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 20
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 23
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 21

Janacek / Bartok


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Gliere / Bach

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 6
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 20
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 23
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 21


----------



## Art Rock

Hindemith / Gliere / Beethoven


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 7
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 22
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 23
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht / Hindemith / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 7
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 2
Schubert: An die Musik - 23
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 21


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Schumann/Beethoven/Schoenberg

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 7
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 1
Schubert: An die Musik - 23
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 23


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Janacek / Bartok


You forgot to subtract from a work here!


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bach / Bartok / Bruckner

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 28
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 7
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 1
Schubert: An die Musik - 23
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 23


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg \ Schumann \ Mozart

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 7
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 23
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 3
Schubert: An die Musik - 23
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 24


----------



## Trout

After Webernite:

Hindemith / Mozart / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 26
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 7
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 3
Schubert: An die Musik - 23
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 24


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bach Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 27
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 7
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 3
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 24


----------



## Charon

Gershwin rhapsody in blue/ Schoenberg verklarte/ bruckner


Please somebody update the list for me! Thanks!


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 27
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 2
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 7
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 4
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 24


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 27
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 3
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 7
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 4
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 24

Janacek / Gershwin / Bruckner



tdc said:


> You forgot to subtract from a work here!


Do you think i should add it in now? I suppose that might be the best thing, but if we let that be the process, then I could imagine someone intentionally storing up a couple of negative votes.... Anyway, if I should apply another negative vote to make up for that one, then let it be put on Janacek, effectively canceling part of my messed up vote.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Schumann/Tempest (no one else likes this piece?)/Schoenberg

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 27
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 3
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 7
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 3
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 26


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 27
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 3
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 6
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 4
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 26

Janacek Schonberg Gliere


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Do you think i should add it in now? I suppose that might be the best thing, but if we let that be the process, then I could imagine someone intentionally storing up a couple of negative votes.... Anyway, if I should apply another negative vote to make up for that one, then let it be put on Janacek, effectively canceling part of my messed up vote.


All right, I'll trust your judgement on that one.


----------



## tdc

After Pieck: 

Bach / Rachmaninoff / Bruckner

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 29
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 3
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 6
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 25
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 4
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 26


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Hindemith / Bach: Magnificat / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 29
Bach: Magnificat - 1
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 3
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 6
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 27
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 4
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 26


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Gliere / Bach oratorio

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 28
Bach: Magnificat - 1
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 3
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 7
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 27
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 4
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Schoenberg / Mozart / Gershwin

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 28
Bach: Magnificat - 1
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 2
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 7
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 27
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 6
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 26


----------



## Air

So, tdc and science, are we back on the bandwagon? 

After mmsbls (I corrected the collision):

Schumann / Hindemith / Gershwin

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 28
Bach: Magnificat - 1
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 1
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 7
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 6
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 28


----------



## pjang23

Welcome back, Air!

Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 / Schumann / Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 28
Bach: Magnificat - 1
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 2
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 7
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 4
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 29


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> So, tdc and science, are we back on the bandwagon?


Welcome back! :tiphat:

Well, I could spare some votes for Varese but there are a lot of things I also would like to keep giving votes to (Bach, Bartok, Hindemith), and others. So in short - I like the Varese, but honestly there are a lot of works I enjoy as much or more than Ionisation or Deserts I'd like to see make the list too that aren't there - (guys like Scriabin, Penderecki and Rodrigo still haven't gotten a work - Hummel, Telemann, I could go on)...so, I definitely won't vote against it...and can give it the occasional votes but that is as much as I can commit to right now...


----------



## Art Rock

Gershwin / Hindemith / Schumann


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 28
Bach: Magnificat - 1
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 4
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 7
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 29
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 4
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 28

(after pjang23)


----------



## jalex

After Art rock:

Bach (Christmas Oratorio) / Janacek / Gershwin

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 30
Bach: Magnificat - 1
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 3
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 7
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 29
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 4
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 28


----------



## Art Rock

I'll sort out the mess, because there are more errors.


----------



## Art Rock

Correct board I think:


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 30
Bach: Magnificat - 1
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 2
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 7
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 29
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 6
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 28


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Gliere / Bach oratorio

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 29
Bach: Magnificat - 1
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 2
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 8
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 29
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 6
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 28


----------



## science

Art Rock, i got the same result you did, so it must be right!


----------



## science

Here is a complicated thing: tdc and I talked about my screwed up vote a few posts ago, and we agreed to deduct a point from Janacek (canceling part of my own vote), so here is that: 

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 29
Bach: Magnificat - 1
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 2
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 8
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 29
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 6
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 28


----------



## science

and after that, here is my vote:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 29
Bach: Magnificat - 1
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 3
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 8
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 28
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 6
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 28

Janacek / Gershwin / Hindemith


----------



## Art Rock

Hindemith / Gliere / Schumann


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 29
Bach: Magnificat - 1
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 3
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 9
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 30
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 6
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 27


----------



## Charon

Schoenberg/Gershwin/Bruckner

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 29 
Bach: Magnificat - 1
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 4
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 9
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 30
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 8
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 27


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 29
Bach: Magnificat - 1
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 4
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 9
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 30
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 8
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 28

Brahms Schumann Tempest


----------



## tdc

After pjang23

Hindemith / Gershwin / Schoenberg

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 29
Bach: Magnificat - 1
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 5
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 9
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 32
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 7
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 28


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Schoenberg / Hindemith / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 29
Bach: Magnificat - 1
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 5
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 9
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 33
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 8
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 28


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bach: Magnificat / Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 29
Bach: Magnificat - 3
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 5
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 9
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 33
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 1
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 28


----------



## jalex

After Trout

Bartok / Mozart / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 29
Bach: Magnificat - 3
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 5
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 9
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 33
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 1
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 9
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 28


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 29
Bach: Magnificat - 3
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 5
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 8
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 33
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 1
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 10
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 28

Janacek Schonberg Gliere


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Pieck:

Schumann/Christmas/Schoenberg

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 30
Bach: Magnificat - 3
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 5
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 8
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 33
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 1
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 11
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 30


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler: 

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 29
Bach: Magnificat - 3
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 5
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 8
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 33
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 1
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 30

Janacek / Schoenberg / Bach Christmas


----------



## pjang23

Gershwin Brahms Tempest

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 29
Bach: Magnificat - 3
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 1
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 7
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 8
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 33
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 1
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 30


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Hindemith / Schumann / Mahler (sorry - he is already well-represented, and the Titan, though still good, is not one of my favorites of his either)

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 29
Bach: Magnificat - 3
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 1
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 7
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 8
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 35
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 11
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 12
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 31


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Hindemith / Schoenberg / Schumann

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 29
Bach: Magnificat - 3
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 1
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 7
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 8
*Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler - 37*
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 11
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 13
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
*Schumann: Kreisleriana - 30*


----------



## mmsbls

New List:

101. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet
115. Puccini: La Bohème
116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
117. Bach: Cello Suites
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot
121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
131. Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets Op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7
141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Ubung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto
151. Mendelssohn: Octet
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Preludes
156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
161. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony No. 3
168. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze
177. Grieg: String Quartet
178. Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony No. 6
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka
186. Barber: Violin Concerto
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9
193. Schumann: Symphony No. 4
194. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
195. Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
196. Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass
197. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke"
198. Smetana: Ma Vlast (My fatherland)
199. Verdi: Rigoletto
200. Mozart: Symphony No. 38
201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler 

New board:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 29
Bach: Magnificat - 3
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 1
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 7
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 8
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 11
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 13
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 30

Do we want to separate out the 101 - 200 selections and start our updated list at 201?


----------



## tdc

@mmsbls - sounds good to me...

after mmsbls:

Bach CO / Bartok / Mozart


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 31
Bach: Magnificat - 3
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 "The Tempest" - 1
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 7
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 8
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 11
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 13
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 30


----------



## Art Rock

Gliere / Gershwin / Beethoven


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 31
Bach: Magnificat - 3
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 10
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 11
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 13
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 30


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> Do we want to separate out the 101 - 200 selections and start our updated list at 201?


Yes!

You'll have to give me a couple of days, but I will polish up our list (so that the formatting matches the first 100) and then ask a mod to edit the 1st post for us.

For now, we can just start posting the list as of 201 when a new work is enshrined. I won't lose 101-200!


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 31
Bach: Magnificat - 3
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 9
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 14
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 30

Janacek Schonberg Gliere


----------



## pjang23

BachChristmas Brahms Schumann

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 33
Bach: Magnificat - 3
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 9
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 14
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 29


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 34
Bach: Magnificat - 3
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 9
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 15
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 14
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 28

Janacek / Bach Christmas / Schumann


----------



## Art Rock

Gliere / Schoenberg / Schumann


Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 34
Bach: Magnificat - 3
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 15
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 27


----------



## Trout

After Art Rock:

Bach / Mozart / Janacek

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 34
Bach: Magnificat - 5
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 13
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 27


----------



## jalex

After Trout:

Bach CO / Bartok / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 36
Bach: Magnificat - 5
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 27


----------



## Webernite

Schumann \ Brahms \ Mozart

Bach: Christmas Oratorio - 36
Bach: Magnificat - 5
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 29


----------



## science

I believe Bach has been enshrined twice today... Let's call it done now, so here's the new list, starting from 200: 

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio

And here's the board: 

Bach: Magnificat - 5
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 15
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 29


----------



## mmsbls

After Webernite:

Schoenberg / Mozart / Janacek

Bach: Magnificat - 5
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 29


----------



## Charon

After Science:

Schoenberg/Janacek/Bruckner

Bach: Magnificat - 5
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 15
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 25
Schumann: Kreisleriana - 29


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Charon:

Schumann/Bach/Schubert (nothing against the piece, just want to enshrine Schumann)

Bach: Magnificat - 6
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 15
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 17
*Schubert: An die Musik - 24*
*Schumann: Kreisleriana - 31*


----------



## Klavierspieler

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana

Updated Board:

Bach: Magnificat - 6
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 15
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 17
Schubert: An die Musik - 24


----------



## Air

Actually, you did a great job. Double enshrinement, Schubert makes the list too!


----------



## science

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana

mmsbls got skipped, so here's the board with his vote factored in (and Schubert therefore not yet enshrined): 

Bach: Magnificat - 6
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 14
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 19
Schubert: An die Musik - 24


----------



## Air

Good eyes!

(after Klavierspieler)

Well, let's do it now, shall we...

Schubert / Bartok / Janacek

Bach: Magnificat - 6
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 15
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
*Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 19
Schubert: An die Musik - 26*


----------



## pjang23

Hurray! :tiphat:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik

Updated board:
Bach: Magnificat - 6
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 15
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 8
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 19


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Bartok / Gershwin / Bruckner

Bach: Magnificat - 6
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 17
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 19


----------



## science

after tdc:

Bach: Magnificat - 6
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 17
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 21

Schoenberg / Janacek / Bruckner


----------



## jalex

After science:

Schoenberg / Webern String Quartet / Bartok (might as well give the Schoenberg a well deserved place)

Bach: Magnificat - 6
*Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 16*
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
*Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16*
*Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht - 23*
Webern: String Quartet - 1


----------



## mmsbls

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht

Updated board:

Bach: Magnificat - 6
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 16
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 9
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 1


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Gershwin Rachmaninoff

Bach: Magnificat - 6
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 16
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 10
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 15
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 1


----------



## science

...... my bad.......


----------



## jalex

Shouldn't Janacek have 14?


----------



## mmsbls

Correction:

Bach: Magnificat - 6
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 16
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 10
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 1


----------



## science

mmsbls has it right!


----------



## pjang23

Sorry my bad.

Ideas...
Beethoven Op.101, 109, 110, Waldstein (partial to first two)
Berlioz Requiem
Chopin one of his bigger works? (Barcarolle, Fantaisie Fm, Sonata 2/3, ideas?)
Debussy some piano set? (Children's Corner, Estampes, Suite Bergamasque) -Not very familiar with his non-piano works.
Dvorak Symphony No.8
Faure Elegie or Cantique de Jean Racine
Grieg Lyric Pieces
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1
Puccini Madama Butterfly
Ravel Jeux d'eau? Pavane pour une infante défunte? Miroirs? Not sure...
Schubert Symphony No.5, Der Erlkonig, Gretchen am Spinnrade
Strauss Death and Transfiguration
Vivaldi L'Estro Armonico
Wagner Die Meistersinger

I'm curious to know what everyone is thinking about.


----------



## mmsbls

I would wholeheartedly support:

Dvorak Symphony No.8
Faure Elegie 
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1
Strauss Death and Transfiguration
Beethoven Op.101

I love the overture and other orchestral music of Die Meistersinger, but I don't know the opera at all.


----------



## jalex

pjang23 said:


> Sorry my bad.
> 
> Ideas...
> Beethoven Op.101, 109, or 110 (partial to first two)
> Dvorak Symphony No.8
> Faure Elegie or Cantique de Jean Racine
> Grieg Lyric Pieces
> Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1
> Strauss Death and Transfiguration
> Wagner Die Meistersinger


I''d support Dvorak, maybe Faure's Cantique, and Der Meistersinger. Beethoven needs the Diabelli Variations on there (I'm shocked you guys have gone past 200 without them turning up). I like the Grieg pieces too but there are other works I think should come first.

But Webern needs an appearance godammit.


----------



## pjang23

jalex said:


> I''d support Dvorak, maybe Faure's Cantique, and Der Meistersinger. Beethoven needs the Diabelli Variations on there (I'm shocked you guys have gone past 200 without them turning up). I like the Grieg pieces too but there are other works I think should come first.
> 
> But Webern needs an appearance godammit.


Yeah the Diabellis are another good idea. Made some adjustments above as they came to mind.


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 / Dvorak Symphony No.8 / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Magnificat - 6
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 16
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak Symphony No.8 - 1
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 10
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 2
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Webern: String Quartet - 1


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Magnificat - 6
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 16
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak Symphony No.8 - 1
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 10
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 10
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 16
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 2
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Webern: String Quartet - 1

Janacek Brahms Gliere


----------



## Air

(After Pieck)

Bartok / Telemann / Janacek

Bach: Magnificat - 6
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 18
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak Symphony No.8 - 1
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 10
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 10
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 15
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 2
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 1
Webern: String Quartet - 1


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Rachmaninoff/ Gliere / Bartok

Bach: Magnificat - 6
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 17
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak Symphony No.8 - 1
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 10
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 15
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 2
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 1
Webern: String Quartet - 1

And I still don't get why the Symphonic Dances haven't been nominated.


----------



## tdc

After Huilun...

Rachmaninoff / Telemann / Brahms

Bach: Magnificat - 6
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 17
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak Symphony No.8 - 1
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 10
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 15
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 2
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Webern: String Quartet - 1


----------



## jalex

Huilunsoittaja said:


> And I still don't get why the Symphonic Dances haven't been nominated.


Because they are rubbish


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Bach / Mozart / Janacek

Bach: Magnificat - 8
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 17
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak Symphony No.8 - 1
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 10
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 2
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Webern: String Quartet - 1


----------



## Art Rock

Gliere / Gershwin / Mozart

Bach: Magnificat - 8
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 17
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak Symphony No.8 - 1
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 11
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 2
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Webern: String Quartet - 1


----------



## jalex

After Art Rock:

Webern / Bartok / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Magnificat - 8
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 18
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak Symphony No.8 - 1
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 11
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 2
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Webern: String Quartet - 3


----------



## Webernite

Brahms \ Webern \ Mozart

Bach: Magnificat - 8
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 18
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak Symphony No.8 - 1
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 11
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 2
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Webern: String Quartet - 2


----------



## Art Rock

Gliere / Gershwin / Bruckner


Bach: Magnificat - 8
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 18
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Dvorak Symphony No.8 - 1
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 12
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 2
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Webern: String Quartet - 2


----------



## Charon

After Art Rock:

Mendelssohn/Gershwin/Bruckner

Bach: Magnificat - 8
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 18
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak Symphony No.8 - 1
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Webern: String Quartet - 2


----------



## jalex

pjang23 said:


> Sorry my bad.
> 
> Ideas...
> Beethoven Op.101, 109, 110, Waldstein (partial to first two)
> Berlioz Requiem
> Chopin one of his bigger works? (Barcarolle, Fantaisie Fm, Sonata 2/3, ideas?)
> Debussy some piano set? (Children's Corner, Estampes, Suite Bergamasque) -Not very familiar with his non-piano works.
> Dvorak Symphony No.8
> Faure Elegie or Cantique de Jean Racine
> Grieg Lyric Pieces
> Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1
> Puccini Madama Butterfly
> Ravel Jeux d'eau? Pavane pour une infante défunte? Miroirs? Not sure...
> Schubert Symphony No.5, Der Erlkonig, Gretchen am Spinnrade
> Strauss Death and Transfiguration
> Vivaldi L'Estro Armonico
> Wagner Die Meistersinger
> 
> I'm curious to know what everyone is thinking about.


I'm thinking that there seem to be a few big holes, namely:

Beethoven: Diabelli Vars, Les Adieux, Waldstein, Symphony 8
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, PCs 24, 25, 27, Symphony 39, String Quartets
Haydn: String quartets Op 76
Sibelius: Symphony 7 (or 5)
Britten: Peter Grimes
Bartok: String Quartets

Also how about

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Shostakovich: String Quartet 15, Symphony 15

*Also shouldn't Webern be on 4?*


----------



## mmsbls

After Charon:

Dvorak / Mendelssohn / Janacek

Bach: Magnificat - 8
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 18
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak Symphony No.8 - 3
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 13
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Webern: String Quartet - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

Not any more.

After Charon:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30/Schumann: Konzertstück Op. 92/ Webern

Bach: Magnificat - 8
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak Symphony No.8 - 3
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 13
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Schumann: Konzertstück Op. 92 - 1
Webern: String Quartet - 3


----------



## mmsbls

jalex said:


> I'm thinking that there seem to be a few big holes, namely:
> 
> Beethoven: Diabelli Vars, Les Adieux, Waldstein, Symphony 8
> Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, PCs 24, 25, 27, Symphony 39, String Quartets
> Haydn: String quartets Op 76
> Sibelius: Symphony 7 (or 5)
> Britten: Peter Grimes
> Bartok: String Quartets
> 
> Also how about
> 
> Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
> Shostakovich: String Quartet 15, Symphony 15
> 
> *Also shouldn't Webern be on 4?*


I'd support any of these when I go the chance:

Beethoven: Waldstein
Mozart: PCs 24, 25, Symphony 39, 
Sibelius: Symphony 7


----------



## science

after K. spieler:

Bach: Magnificat - 8
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak Symphony No.8 - 1
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 14
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schumann: Konzertstück Op. 92 - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Webern: String Quartet - 3

Bartok / Beethoven / Gliere


----------



## pjang23

Sooooooo many great choices! Thanks again Jalex. Of your ideas I'm most familiar with:

Beethoven: Diabelli Vars, Les Adieux, Waldstein
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, PC27
Haydn: String quartets Op 76
-The Emperor has already been nominated, so we might have some problems. I think we could consider modifying the entry for Emperor to include all of Op.76, or we could consider just doubling it up. I also think PC11 or a London/Paris symphony is a good choice.
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky

As for Bartok's String Quartets, IMO nominating all of his quartets is quite unfocused.

Dvorak Beethoven Rachmaninoff

Bach: Magnificat - 8
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No.8 - 3
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 14
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schumann: Konzertstück Op. 92 - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Webern: String Quartet - 3


----------



## Art Rock

Correct board IMO:


Bach: Magnificat - 8
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak Symphony No.8 - 3
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 14
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Schumann: Konzertstück Op. 92 - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Webern: String Quartet - 3


----------



## Art Rock

I'd support Alexander Nevsky. Also agree that fixing the Haydn SQ entry to the complete op76 makes sense.


----------



## pjang23

Corrected Board: (Was a few errors with Science's post)

Bach: Magnificat - 8
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak Symphony No.8 - 1
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 13
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schumann: Konzertstück Op. 92 - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Webern: String Quartet - 3


----------



## jalex

pjang23 said:


> As for Bartok's String Quartets, IMO nominating all of his quartets is quite unfocused.


Sure, I didn't mean nominating them as a group, but at least one of them belongs on there somewhere. I don't think of of the six is _significantly_ better than the others (the later four are more adventurous than the earlier two though), I'd support any of them. Maybe number 4?


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bach / Dvorak / Janacek

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak Symphony No. 8 - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 12
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Schumann: Konzertstück Op. 92 - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 2
Webern: String Quartet - 3


----------



## tdc

jalex said:


> I'm thinking that there seem to be a few big holes, namely:
> 
> Beethoven: Diabelli Vars, Les Adieux, Waldstein, Symphony 8
> Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, PCs 24, 25, 27, Symphony 39, String Quartets
> Haydn: String quartets Op 76
> *Sibelius: Symphony 7 (or 5)
> Britten: Peter Grimes
> Bartok: String Quartets*


Would give some support to most all of these choices particularly the ones in bold. What do you think about Webern's 6 Pieces for Orchestra? I've been thinking about nominating them for awhile, I'm not too familiar w/ the SQ.


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Bartok / Telemann / Schumann

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak Symphony No. 8 - 2
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 12
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Webern: String Quartet - 3


----------



## jalex

tdc said:


> What do you think about Webern's 6 Pieces for Orchestra? I've been thinking about nominating them for awhile, I'm not too familiar w/ the SQ.


I'd happpily support those too (though I've already nominated the SQ). Might as well give it a listen on Youtube, it's only about 9 minutes and it should give you an idea even if the quality isn't great.






What about the symphony?


----------



## Klavierspieler

There are more errors if someone else could take the time to correct them. 

By the way, no one likes the Konzertstück?


----------



## mmsbls

I went back to post #4256. Yes there are many errors. I think this is correct:

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak Symphony No. 8 - 6
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 14
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 12
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Webern: String Quartet - 1


----------



## jalex

Why is Webern on 1 now?


----------



## tdc

mmsbls said:


> I went back to post #4256. Yes there are many errors. I think this is correct:


You have to go back to post #4254 to find the Webern error, I believe Webern should be at 3 points still...


----------



## tdc

jalex said:


> What about the symphony?


I do like the Symphony and SQ (I believe the Symphony would be Webernite's first choice), my two favorite Webern works are the previously mentioned 6 pieces and his Op. 5 Five Movements, but like yourself I'll show some support for all Webern pieces mentioned so far.


----------



## mmsbls

I went back to post #4247 where Webern was at 1. From there:

Post 4253 +2
Post 4254 +1 (on this post 1 was subtracted rather than added)
Post 4259 -1

So, yes, Webern should be at 3 not 1.

Hopefully correct board?

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak Symphony No. 8 - 6
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 14
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 12
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Webern: String Quartet - 3


----------



## tdc

Edit - mmsbls board looks good now.


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak Symphony No. 8 - 6
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Webern: String Quartet - 3

Janacek Brahms Gliere


----------



## Trout

When did Dvorak get 6 points?


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> When did Dvorak get 6 points?


Woah, good eyes, that is definitely wrong. Dvorak should be at 4 points.

Corrected (I hope) board:

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak Symphony No. 8 - 4
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Webern: String Quartet - 3


----------



## mmsbls

Starting from post #4246 where Dvorak has 1 point.

Post 4258: +2
Post 4262: +2
Post 4267: +1

Total should be 6.


----------



## tdc

mmsbls said:


> Starting from post #4246 where Dvorak has 1 point.
> 
> Post 4258: +2
> Post 4262: +2
> Post 4267: +1
> 
> Total should be 6.


You're right I missed pjang23's post. ughh I'm getting a head ache. :lol:

corrected (again) board:

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak Symphony No. 8 - 6
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 14
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 3
Webern: String Quartet - 3


----------



## Air

Thanks everyone. I'll pick it up then...

(after Pieck)

Telemann / Bartok / Janacek

Bach: Magnificat - 10
*Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - 23*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak Symphony No. 8 - 6
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 13
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
*Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16*
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Webern: String Quartet - 3


----------



## Trout

Updated list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta


Updated board:

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak Symphony No. 8 - 6
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 13
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Webern: String Quartet - 3


----------



## jalex

Janacek / Webern / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak Symphony No. 8 - 6
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 15
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Webern: String Quartet - 4


----------



## science

Looks like it was exciting here overnight! 

after jalex:

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak Symphony No. 8 - 6
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 12
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 17
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 5
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Webern: String Quartet - 4

Janacek / Mozart / Gliere


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mendelssohn / Dvorak / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 12
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 17
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.1 - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Webern: String Quartet - 4


----------



## Guest

Dvorak / Mendelssohn / Webern

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak Symphony No. 8 - 8
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 15
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No.1 - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Webern: String Quartet - 3


----------



## science

PurpleConcerto seems to have voted off the wrong list, so this is the correction: 

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 12
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 17
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.1 - 8
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Webern: String Quartet - 3


----------



## jalex

I'll be honest and point out that Rachmaninoff, much as I dislike him, has lost two points somewhere which should as far as I can tell still be there.


----------



## mmsbls

jalex said:


> I'll be honest and point out that Rachmaninoff, much as I dislike him, has lost two points somewhere which should as far as I can tell still be there.


Yes, I agree. The board should be:

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 12
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 17
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.1 - 8
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Webern: String Quartet - 3

I guess we need to be a bit more careful with voting. I don't know why we've had so much trouble lately.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After PurpleConcerto:

Beethoven/Bach/Webern

Bach: Magnificat - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 6
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 12
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 17
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.1 - 8
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Webern: String Quartet - 2


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Brahms Rach

Bach: Magnificat - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 6
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 12
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 17
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.1 - 8
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Webern: String Quartet - 2


----------



## hespdelk

*Scelsi: Uaxuctum* /Bruckner / Bach

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 6
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 12
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 17
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.1 - 8
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Webern: String Quartet - 2

Feeling bold tonight, so I entered something new and unusual on the list.. how fast will it be voted off? or will it find support? Stay tuned for the next episode of classical music project. :lol:

It isn't pretty music by any stretch of the imagination and isn't meant to be.. but its.. significant.


----------



## jalex

hespdelk said:


> It isn't pretty music by any stretch of the imagination and isn't meant to be.. but its.. significant.


After spending the last few hours sporadically trying to wring some kind - _any _kind - of sense out of Stockhausen it sounds as refreshing as a Mozart piano sonata


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk:

Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez / Webern / Mozart

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 6
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 12
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 17
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.1 - 8
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Webern: String Quartet - 3


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 6
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 11
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 19
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.1 - 8
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Webern: String Quartet - 3

Janacek Brahms Gliere


----------



## science

hespdelk said:


> Feeling bold tonight, so I entered something new and unusual on the list.. how fast will it be voted off? or will it find support? Stay tuned for the next episode of classical music project. :lol:
> 
> It isn't pretty music by any stretch of the imagination and isn't meant to be.. but its.. significant.


I've only heard of Scelsi, not heard any of his music. How did you pick Uaxactum?

Anyway, I wouldn't take it too hard if it gets voted down. I can't imagine us getting too experimental for a few dozen more enshrinements. Varese had a tough go, even Schoenberg can barely get anything on here. No one has even tried Stockhausen or Xenakis.


----------



## science

jalex said:


> I'll be honest and point out that Rachmaninoff, much as I dislike him, has lost two points somewhere which should as far as I can tell still be there.


My goodness. I'm the guilty party. I have no idea how that happened. Seriously, someone must be drugging my coffee.


----------



## Art Rock

Gliere / Mendelssohn / Bruckner


Bach: Magnificat - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 6
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 19
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.1 - 9
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Webern: String Quartet - 3


----------



## Art Rock

I would like to give Myaskovsky and Cage another try - last time (a week ago or so) they were voted off within 24 h.


----------



## Air

science said:


> Varese had a tough go, even Schoenberg can barely get anything on here. No one has even tried Stockhausen or Xenakis.


You know what?

Varese / Stockhausen / Janacek

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 6
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 18
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.1 - 9
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
*Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1*
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 5
Webern: String Quartet - 3 
*Varese: Ionisation - 2*

Let's have another shot at it.


----------



## Trout

After Air:

Telemann / Mozart / Janacek

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 6
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 17
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.1 - 9
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 7
Webern: String Quartet - 3 
Varese: Ionisation - 2


----------



## Trout

@Air, if you want a Varese piece on the list, I'd support his _Amériques_. I'm just not fond of _Ionisation_


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> @Air, if you want a Varese piece on the list, I'd support his _Amériques_. I'm just not fond of _Ionisation_


hespdelk posted links to all the movements of the Scelsi work the other day here:

http://www.talkclassical.com/11807-exploring-modern-contemporary-music-12.html

I also agree that Ameriques is a stronger Varese piece than ionisation.


----------



## hespdelk

science said:


> I've only heard of Scelsi, not heard any of his music. How did you pick Uaxactum?
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't take it too hard if it gets voted down. I can't imagine us getting too experimental for a few dozen more enshrinements. Varese had a tough go, even Schoenberg can barely get anything on here. No one has even tried Stockhausen or Xenakis.


I won't take it hard, I figure its a tough sell and it is always difficult to pick that negative vote.. but the gesture of the 'nomination' is something I guess. 

tdc already posted the link to the thread, you can find all five movements on youtube. I settled with the choice of Uaxuctum as I feel its possibly the most important of Scelsi's large scale works, certainly to me the most powerful. There is no 'melody' or harmony in a traditional sense, everything that it conveys is through gesture, timing and timbre.. yet it is such a cohesive work.


----------



## science

I've always been under the impression that Ionization was more innovative though. Am I wrong about that?


----------



## Trout

hespdelk said:


> I won't take it hard, I figure its a tough sell and it is always difficult to pick that negative vote.. but the gesture of the 'nomination' is something I guess.
> 
> tdc already posted the link to the thread, you can find all five movements on youtube. I settled with the choice of Uaxuctum as I feel its possibly the most important of Scelsi's large scale works, certainly to me the most powerful. There is no 'melody' or harmony in a traditional sense, everything that it conveys is through gesture, timing and timbre.. yet it is such a cohesive work.


I just listened to it and wow, what a piece. Quite eerie and dark yet powerful to say the least. Sounds like something that might have come out of 2001 (which used pieces by Ligeti).


----------



## hespdelk

Trout said:


> I just listened to it and wow, what a piece. Quite eerie and dark yet powerful to say the least. Sounds like something that might have come out of 2001 (which used pieces by Ligeti).


Yes, I've always felt it has an affinity with the Ligeti of Atmospheres or Lontano, though different.. perhaps more 'dramatic' or narrative, though I don't know that that is the right description. This music always strikes me as being so philosophical..
Also reminiscent in some ways of Penderecki's works from the 60s with their monolithic textures.. Listen to the Cataldo piece I linked to in the same thread if you have time, its kind of an interesting followup to the Scelsi though also different in some fundamental ways.

This isn't really my favourite style of music, but sometimes it gets me excited..


----------



## Art Rock

hespdelk said:


> Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
> 
> Feeling bold tonight, so I entered something new and unusual on the list.. how fast will it be voted off? or will it find support? Stay tuned for the next episode of classical music project. :lol:
> 
> It isn't pretty music by any stretch of the imagination and isn't meant to be.. but its.. significant.


I did not know this piece, but it is love at first hearing. If it gets knocked out soon, please re-up and I will support it.


----------



## hespdelk

Art Rock said:


> I did not know this piece, but it is love at first hearing. If it gets knocked out soon, please re-up and I will support it.


I had the same reaction when I first discovered it. 
Lets see how it does in the voting!


----------



## tdc

science said:


> I've always been under the impression that Ionization was more innovative though. Am I wrong about that?


That I am not too sure about, perhaps Air will know...


----------



## tdc

^I quite liked the Scelsi too, and plan on supporting it. A very nice find hespdelk!


----------



## jalex

Air said:


> You know what?
> 
> Varese / Stockhausen


Will support Varese, but I draw the line at Stockhausen.


----------



## jalex

After Trout:

Webern / Varese / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 6
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 17
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.1 - 9
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 2
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 7
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 3


----------



## Art Rock

After jalex

Scelsi / Gliere / Beethoven


Bach: Magnificat - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 14
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 17
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.1 - 9
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 4
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 7
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 3


----------



## science

after art rock:

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 14
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 19
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.1 - 9
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 4
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 7
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 3

Janacek / Stockhausen / Rachmaninoff


----------



## Webernite

Webern \ Beethoven \ Dvorak

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 6
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 8
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 14
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 19
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.1 - 9
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 4
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 7
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Ionisation - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Webernite:

Beethoven/Dvorak/Webern

Bach: Magnificat - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 8
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op.116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 14
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 19
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.1 - 9
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 4
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 7
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 3


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Bach / Beethoven / Janacek

Bach: Magnificat - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 9
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 7
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 14
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 18
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 4
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 7
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 3


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Mendelssohn Sclesi

Bach: Magnificat - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 9
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 9
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 14
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 18
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 3
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 7
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Dvorak / Janacek

Bach: Magnificat - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 9
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 14
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 17
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 2
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 3
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 7
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 3


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Rodrigo / Scelsi / Brahms

Bach: Magnificat - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 9
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 14
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 17
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 4
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 7
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 3


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Magnificat - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 9
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 19
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 12
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 4
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 7
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 3

Janacek Brahms Gliere


----------



## jalex

After Pieck

Webern / Janacek / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Magnificat - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 9
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
*Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata" - 20*
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 4
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 7
Webern: String Quartet - 8
Varese: Ionisation - 3

Janacek's in.


----------



## science

Woo-hoo for Janacek!

Bach: Magnificat - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 9
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 10
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 12
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 11
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 4
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 7
Webern: String Quartet - 8
Varese: Ionisation - 5

Varese / Stockhausen / Gliere


----------



## science

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

MAN! Why couldn't you guys just nominate the Russian composer works already so I could get on with life and nominate other works, huh? I'm forced to divide my time between advocating for them and promoting other things.


Rachmaninoff/ Dvorak / Webern

Bach: Magnificat - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 9
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 12
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 4
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 7
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Ionisation - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

All right, I'll help.

After Huilunsoittaja:

Beethoven/Rachmaninov/Webern

Bach: Magnificat - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 11
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 12
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 4
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 7
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Mendelssohn / Dvorak / Stockhausen

Bach: Magnificat - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 11
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 12
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 12
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 4
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 4
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 7
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 5


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Rodrigo / Telemann / Dvorak

Bach: Magnificat - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 11
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 12
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 4
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 8
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 5


----------



## hespdelk

Scelsi / Bruckner / Varese

Bach: Magnificat - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 11
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 12
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 8
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 4


----------



## Air

To be honest, my favorite Varese piece is actually Deserts, followed by Ameriques and Arcana, and then Integrales and Ionisation. But they're all good, and I'm willing to support them all. I have near-complete Webern (but no _Im Sommerwind_, poo!) and a lot of Varese on the way (Boulez), so after listening to that (it will take awhile), I may have a better idea (and I'll know if I want to support Webern too).

Telemann / Stockhausen / Mendelssohn

Bach: Magnificat - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 11
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 12
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 10
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 4


----------



## Trout

Huilunsoittaja said:


> MAN! Why couldn't you guys just nominate the Russian composer works already so I could get on with life and nominate other works, huh? I'm forced to divide my time between advocating for them and promoting other things.


Heh, it appears to be that we are all pushing for different works 

After Air:

Bach / Mozart / Varese

Bach: Magnificat - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 11
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 11
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 12
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 10
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 3


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Magnificat - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 12
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 10
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 3

Dvorak Beethoven Stockhausen


----------



## Art Rock

Gliere / Scelsi / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Magnificat - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 14
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 7
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 10
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 3


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Bach: Magnificat - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 7
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 10
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 5

Varese / Stockhausen / Gliere


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Scelsi / Bach

Bach: Magnificat - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 13
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 8
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 10
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 5


----------



## Charon

Mendelssohn/gershwin/bruckner


----------



## jalex

After Charon

Beethoven / Mozart / Stockhausen

Bach: Magnificat - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 14
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 14
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 13
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 8
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 10
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 5


----------



## Art Rock

After jalex

Gliere / Scelsi / Mozart


Bach: Magnificat - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 14
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 14
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 10
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 5


----------



## Trout

After Art Rock:

Bach / Mozart / Varese

Bach: Magnificat - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 14
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 14
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 10
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Dvorak / Stockhausen

Bach: Magnificat - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 14
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 14
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 17
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 10
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 4


----------



## pjang23

WOW collision with identical votes!

After mmsbls:

Mendelssohn Dvorak Stockhausen

Bach: Magnificat - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 14
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 14
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 6
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 9
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 10
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 4


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Rodrigo / Gershwin / Mozart 

Bach: Magnificat - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 14
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 9
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 10
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 4


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Rachmaninoff/ Dvorak/ Webern

Bach: Magnificat - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 14
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 9
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 10
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Huilunsoittaja:

Beethoven/Rachmaninov/Webern

Bach: Magnificat - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 16
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 9
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 10
Webern: String Quartet - 4
Varese: Ionisation - 4


----------



## Webernite

Webern \ Beethoven \ Mozart

Bach: Magnificat - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 17
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 9
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 10
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 4


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Magnificat - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 17
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 21
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 10
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 4

Mendelssohn Dvorak Sclesi


----------



## Webernite

To be honest, the String Quartet wouldn't be my first choice from Webern's works, but now that it's been nominated I'm going to support it.


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Telemann / Varese / Mendelssohn

Bach: Magnificat - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 17
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 8
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 12
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 5


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Rodrigo / Webern / Dvorak

Bach: Magnificat - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 17
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 12
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Ionisation - 5


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Bach / Telemann / Varese

Bach: Magnificat - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 17
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 13
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Ionisation - 4


----------



## hespdelk

Scelsi / Bruckner / Varese

Bach: Magnificat - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 17
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 13
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Ionisation - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Mendelssohn / Dvorak / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Magnificat - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 17
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 22
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 13
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Ionisation - 3


----------



## Art Rock

Mendelssohn / Gliere / Beethoven

Bach: Magnificat - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 16
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 16
*Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 24*
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 13
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Ionisation - 3


----------



## Art Rock

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1

New board:

Bach: Magnificat - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 16
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 16
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 13
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Ionisation - 3


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Magnificat - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 16
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 17
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Part: Te Deum - 2
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 13
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Ionisation - 3

Part: Te Deum Brahms Gliere


----------



## jalex

After Pieck

Beethoven / Dvorak / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Magnificat - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 18
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 15
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Part: Te Deum - 2
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 13
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Ionisation - 3


----------



## Art Rock

Gliere / Scelsi / Bruckner

Bach: Magnificat - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 18
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 15
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 17
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Part: Te Deum - 2
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 13
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Ionisation - 3


----------



## Charon

After Art Rock:

Beethoven/Gershwin/Bruckner

Bach: Magnificat - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 20
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 17
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Part: Te Deum - 2
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 13
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Ionisation - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Charon:

Beethoven/Rachmaninov/Webern

Bach: Magnificat - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 22
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 18
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 17
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Part: Te Deum - 2
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 13
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Dvorak / Gliere / Varese

Bach: Magnificat - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 22
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 18
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Part: Te Deum - 2
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 13
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 2


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bach / Telemann / Varese

Bach: Magnificat - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 22
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 18
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Part: Te Deum - 2
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 14
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 1


----------



## pjang23

Part Beethoven Scelsi

Bach: Magnificat - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 23
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 18
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Part: Te Deum - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 10
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 14
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 1


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Rodrigo / Telemann / Brahms

Bach: Magnificat - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 23
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 18
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Part: Te Deum - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 1


----------



## Klavierspieler

Too early, sorry.


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Magnificat - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 23
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 17
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Part: Te Deum - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 1

Part Brahms Gliere


----------



## jalex

Beethoven / Dvorak / Rachmaninoff


Bach: Magnificat - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 25
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 17
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Part: Te Deum - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 1


----------



## science

after jalex:

Bach: Magnificat - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 25
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 20
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 17
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Part: Te Deum - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 3

Varese / Takemitsu / Dvorak


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Dvorak / Gliere / Varese

Bach: Magnificat - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 25
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 22
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 18
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Part: Te Deum - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Ionisation - 2

Is the Webern quartet the later string quartet Op. 28 or the earlier work labelled just String Quartet?


----------



## jalex

mmsbls said:


> After science:
> 
> Dvorak / Gliere / Varese
> 
> Bach: Magnificat - 19
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 25
> Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
> Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 22
> Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
> Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 18
> Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
> Part: Te Deum - 6
> Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
> Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
> Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 10
> Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 1
> Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
> Webern: String Quartet - 6
> Varese: Ionisation - 2
> 
> Is the Webern quartet the later string quartet Op. 28 or the earlier work labelled just String Quartet?


The late one.


----------



## Webernite

Post deleted


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Beethoven/Rach/Webern

Bach: Magnificat - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 27
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 22
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 18
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Part: Te Deum - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 2


----------



## hespdelk

Scelsi / Bruckner / Bach

Bach: Magnificat - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 27
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 22
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 18
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 13
Part: Te Deum - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 2


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Bach / Mozart / Varese

Bach: Magnificat - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 27
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 22
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 18
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Part: Te Deum - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 1


----------



## Klavierspieler

Trout said:


> After Klavierspieler:
> 
> Bach / Mozart / Varese
> 
> Bach: Magnificat - 21
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 27
> Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
> Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 22
> Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
> Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 18
> Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
> Part: Te Deum - 6
> Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
> Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
> Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 10
> Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 1
> Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
> Webern: String Quartet - 5
> Varese: Ionisation - 1


You missed hespdelk.

Correct board:

Bach: Magnificat - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 27
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 22
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 18
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Part: Te Deum - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 12
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 1


----------



## Trout

Oops, thank you for the correction.


----------



## tdc

Rodrigo / Scelsi / Dvorak

Bach: Magnificat - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 27
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 18
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Part: Te Deum - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 13
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 1


----------



## Art Rock

Gliere / Scelsi / Bruckner


Bach: Magnificat - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 27
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 20
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Part: Te Deum - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 14
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 1


----------



## pjang23

Part Beethoven Scelsi

Someone update please.


----------



## science

Here is pjang23's vote:

Bach: Magnificat - 20
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 - 28
*Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
*Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 21
*Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 20
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 13
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 1

Enshrining Beethoven, thus the updated list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30

And the new board:

Bach: Magnificat - 20
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 20
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 13
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 1


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Scelsi / Bach

Bach: Magnificat - 19
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 20
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 14
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 1


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Magnificat - 19
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 19
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 14
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 1

Part Brahms Gliere


----------



## Art Rock

Gliere / Scelsi / Rachmaninoff


Bach: Magnificat - 19
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 21
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 21
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 1


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Art Rock:

Dvorak/Rachmaninov/Varese

Bach: Magnificat - 19
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 23
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 21
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 5


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Brahms Rach

Bach: Magnificat - 19
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 21
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 15
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bach / Telemann / Takemitsu (sorry)

Bach: Magnificat - 21
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 25
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 21
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dvorak / Gliere / Webern

Bach: Magnificat - 21
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 27
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 22
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 4


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Rodrigo/ Bach / Dvorak

Bach: Magnificat - 22
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 26
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 22
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 16
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 4


----------



## jalex

Berio Sequenza III for female voice (continuing our 'modern' trend) / Webern / Rachmaninoff

Bach: Magnificat - 22
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 26
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 16
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 22
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 14
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 16
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 5


----------



## Charon

Mozart/ Gershwin /bruckner

please update!


----------



## jalex

Updated:

Bach: Magnificat - 22
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 26
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 17
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 22
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 16
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 16
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 5


----------



## mmsbls

There's been quite a trend toward more modern representation on our list recently. Of the past 32 enshrined works 14 were written in the 20th century (and that does not include Schoeberg's Verklarte Nacht - 1899). The present board contains 8 out of 14 works written in the 20th century. Of course the vast majority of these "modern" works were written earlier than 1950 - still a long time ago. I think we only have 1 work by a living composer (Part: Tabula Rasa), and no works from this century.

@science: are you still keeping "score" of composers and works?


----------



## Pieck

Ok, Ok, I'll be the one to suggest a 21st century piece... Glass VC No. 2. Yes? No? What do you say?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Pieck said:


> Ok, Ok, I'll be the one to suggest a 21st century piece... Glass VC No. 2. Yes? No? What do you say?


No. (filler)


----------



## jalex

Pieck said:


> Ok, Ok, I'll be the one to suggest a 21st century piece... Glass VC No. 2. Yes? No? What do you say?


No from me.


----------



## Trout

After Charon:

Bach / Telemann / Webern

Bach: Magnificat - 24
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 26
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 17
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 22
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 16
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 16
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 17
Webern: String Quartet - 4


----------



## science

after trout:

Bach: Magnificat - 24
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 17
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 21
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 16
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 17
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 17
Webern: String Quartet - 4

Dvorak / Rodrigo / Gliere


----------



## science

I think Crumb's "Black Angels" string quartet should get in first, but a 21st century work I'd support is Ge Gan-Ru's "Fall of Baghdad" string quartet.


----------



## Pieck

OK no need to yell... Maybe Jenkins's Stabat Mater?


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Magnificat - 24
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 17
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 20
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 16
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 17
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 17
Webern: String Quartet - 4

Part Brahms Gliere


----------



## Air

After Pieck:

Varese / Telemann / Part

Bach: Magnificat - 24
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 28
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 17
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 20
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 16
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 17
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 18
Webern: String Quartet - 4
Varese: Deserts - 2

I'll go for my favorite Varese work then.


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Dvorak / Gliere / Bach

*Bach: Magnificat - 23*
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
*Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - 30*
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 17
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 21
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 16
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 17
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 18
Webern: String Quartet - 4
Varese: Deserts - 2


----------



## mmsbls

New List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony No. 8

And the new board:

Bach: Magnificat - 23
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 17
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 21
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 16
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 17
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 15
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 18
Webern: String Quartet - 4
Varese: Deserts - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Schumann: Symphony No. 2/Rachmaninov/Webern

Bach: Magnificat - 23
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 17
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 21
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 16
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 17
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 18
Webern: String Quartet - 3
Varese: Deserts - 2


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Rodrigo / Rachmaninoff / Part

Bach: Magnificat - 23
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 17
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 21
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 16
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 19
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 18
Webern: String Quartet - 3
Varese: Deserts - 2


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Scelsi / Part

Bach: Magnificat - 23
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 17
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 21
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 16
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 19
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 16
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 18
Webern: String Quartet - 3
Varese: Deserts - 2


----------



## Art Rock

Gliere / Scelsi / Schumann


Bach: Magnificat - 23
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 17
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 23
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 16
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 19
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 17
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 - 1
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 18
Webern: String Quartet - 3
Varese: Deserts - 2


----------



## pjang23

Gershwin Part Schumann

Bach: Magnificat - 23
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 19
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 23
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 16
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 19
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 17
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 18
Webern: String Quartet - 3
Varese: Deserts - 2


----------



## jalex

Webern / Berio / Gliere

Bach: Magnificat - 23
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 19
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 22
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 16
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 19
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 17
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 18
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Deserts - 2


----------



## science

after jalex: 

Bach: Magnificat - 23
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 19
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 22
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 18
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 19
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 17
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 18
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Deserts - 2

Mozart / Brahms / Gliere


----------



## jalex

Updated with point taken from Gliere:

Bach: Magnificat - 23
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 19
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 21
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 18
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 19
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 17
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 18
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Deserts - 2


----------



## hespdelk

Scelsi / Bruckner / Bach

Bach: Magnificat - 22
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 19
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 21
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 18
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 19
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 19
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 18
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Deserts - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After hespdelk:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21/Rachmaninov/Gershwin


Bach: Magnificat - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 - 2
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 18
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 21
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 18
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 19
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 19
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 18
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Deserts - 2


----------



## Art Rock

Gliere / Scelsi / Beethoven


Bach: Magnificat - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 - 1
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 18
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 23
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 18
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 19
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 20
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 18
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Deserts - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

Art Rock said:


> Gliere / Scelsi / Beethoven


I need to remember to vote _after_ you if I want to nominate a piece.


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Varese / Telemann / Gershwin

Bach: Magnificat - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 - 1
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 17
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 23
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 18
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 19
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 20
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Deserts - 4


----------



## Trout

After Air:

Bach / Telemann / Part

Bach: Magnificat - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 - 1
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 17
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 23
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 18
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 19
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 20
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Deserts - 4


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Rodrigo / Bach / Berio

Bach: Magnificat - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 - 1
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 17
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 23
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 18
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 21
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 20
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Deserts - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Mozart / Gliere / Varese

Bach: Magnificat - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 - 1
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 17
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 24
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 20
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 21
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 20
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Deserts - 3


----------



## pjang23

Klavierspieler said:


> I need to remember to vote _after_ you if I want to nominate a piece.


Now now, please don't take downvotes personally.

Brahms Part Scelsi

Bach: Magnificat - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 1
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 17
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 24
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 20
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 21
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 19
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Deserts - 3


----------



## Charon

Gershwin/Bach/Bruckner

Bach: Magnificat - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 1
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 19
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 24
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 20
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 21
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 19
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 5
Varese: Deserts - 3


----------



## jalex

Webern / Berio / Gliere

Bach: Magnificat - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 1
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 19
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 23
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 20
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 21
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 19
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 3


----------



## science

after jalex:

Bach: Magnificat - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 2
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 19
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 22
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 20
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 21
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 19
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 3 

Brahms / Waldstein / Gliere


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Magnificat - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 2
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 19
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 21
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 20
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 21
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 19
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 3 

Part Brahms Gliere


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Pieck:

Beethoven/Rachmaninov/Gershwin

Bach: Magnificat - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 4
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 18
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 21
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 20
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 21
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 19
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 3


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Rodrigo / Scelsi / Part

Bach: Magnificat - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 4
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 18
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 21
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 20
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 23
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 20
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 3


----------



## pjang23

Gershwin Beethoven Scelsi

Bach: Magnificat - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 5
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 20
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 21
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 20
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 23
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 19
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Gliere / Varese

Bach: Magnificat - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 5
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 20
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 22
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 22
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 23
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 19
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 2


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Varese / Telemann / Brahms


Bach: Magnificat - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 5
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 20
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 22
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 22
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 23
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 19
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 21
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 4


----------



## Trout

After Air:

Bach / Telemann / Part

Bach: Magnificat - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 5
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 20
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 22
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 22
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 23
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 19
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 4


----------



## Art Rock

Gliere / Scelcis / Beethoven

Bach: Magnificat - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 4
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 20
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 24
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 22
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 23
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 20
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 4


----------



## Pieck

Bach: Magnificat - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 4
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 20
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 23
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 22
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 23
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 20
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 4

Part Brahms Gliere


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Bach: Magnificat - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 6
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 21
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 23
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 22
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 23
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 20
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 21
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 4

Beethoven / Gershwin / Telemann


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Gliere / Varese

Bach: Magnificat - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 6
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 21
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 24
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 24
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 23
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 20
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 21
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 3


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bach / Telemann / Part

Bach: Magnificat - 30
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 6
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 21
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 24
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 24
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 23
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 20
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 3


----------



## Charon

Gershwin / Bach/ bruckner

I think Bach has made it


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Charon:

Beethoven/Rachmaninov/Webern


----------



## Art Rock

The board:

*Bach: Magnificat - 31*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 8
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 23
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 24
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 24
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 23
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 20
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Deserts - 3


----------



## Art Rock

New List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony No. 8
211. Bach: Magnificat


----------



## Art Rock

Gliere / Scelsi / Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 7
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 23
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 26
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 24
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 23
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 21
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Deserts - 3


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock:

Rodrigo / Telemann / Brahms

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 7
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 23
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 26
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 24
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 25
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 21
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 23
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Deserts - 3


----------



## pjang23

Strauss: Tod und Verklärung / Part / Mozart

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 7
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 23
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 26
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 23
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 25
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 21
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 23
Webern: String Quartet - 6
Varese: Deserts - 3


----------



## jalex

Webern / Berio / Rachmaninoff

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 7
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 23
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 26
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 23
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 25
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 21
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 23
Webern: String Quartet - 8
Varese: Deserts - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After jalex:

Mozart / Gliere / Varese

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 7
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 23
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 27
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 25
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 25
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 21
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 2
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 23
Webern: String Quartet - 8
Varese: Deserts - 2


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 7
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 23
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 27
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 25
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 27
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 21
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 23
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 2

Rodrigo / Strauss / Webern


----------



## Air

After science:

Varese / Telemann / Gershwin

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 7
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 22
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 27
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 25
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 27
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 21
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 3
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 23
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 4

@mmsbls Any deal we can make regarding the Varese? This see-sawing is a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Brahms Mozart

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 7
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 22
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 27
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 24
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 27
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 21
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 23
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 4


----------



## tdc

corrected board: (a point was missed to Telemann in post 4448)

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 7
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 22
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 27
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 24
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 27
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 21
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 24
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 4


----------



## mmsbls

Air said:


> @mmsbls Any deal we can make regarding the Varese? This see-sawing is a bit uncomfortable.


I'm clearly don't like the work, but if there is anyone else who will support it, I will drop my opposition. There are a couple of other works I can vote against for awhile.


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Rodrigo / Varese / Mozart

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 7
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 22
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 27
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 23
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 29
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 21
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 24
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 5


----------



## Charon

After tdc:

Gershwin/Mozart/Bruckner

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 7
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 24
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 27
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 24
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 29
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 21
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 24
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Charon:

Beethoven/Rachmaninov/Gershwin

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 23
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 27
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 24
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 29
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 21
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 24
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 5


----------



## pjang23

Hey Klavier, though I'm not a big fan of Schumann's orchestral music, I would definitely support his keyboard works. Are you interested in any of Carnaval, Symphonic Etudes, or Kinderszenen?


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 / Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 23
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 27
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 1
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 24
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 29
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 21
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 24
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 5


----------



## Art Rock

After trout

Gliere / Scelsi / Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 8
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 23
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 1
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 24
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 29
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 22
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 24
Webern: String Quartet - 7
Varese: Deserts - 5


----------



## tdc

pjang23 said:


> Hey Klavier, though I'm not a big fan of Schumann's orchestral music, I would definitely support his keyboard works. Are you interested in any of Carnaval, Symphonic Etudes, or Kinderszenen?


I like those works you've suggested pjang23, but I wanted to let it be known (if Klavierspieler decides to stick around) I checked out Schumann's 2nd Symphony, and I personally thought it was great. I was surprised how much I liked it actually, as I hadn't listened to it before. Its a work I would personally support. (Not that I wouldn't support the suggestions pjang23 has made as well).


----------



## jalex

Webern / Berio / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 8
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 23
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 1
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 24
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 29
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 22
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 24
Webern: String Quartet - 9
Varese: Deserts - 5


----------



## jalex

pjang23 said:


> Hey Klavier, though I'm not a big fan of Schumann's orchestral music, I would definitely support his keyboard works. Are you interested in any of Carnaval, Symphonic Etudes, or Kinderszenen?


I'd support Kinderszenen.


----------



## science

after jalex:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 8
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 23
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 28
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 1
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 24
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 31
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 22
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 24
Webern: String Quartet - 9
Varese: Deserts - 5

Rodrigo / Brahms / Gliere


----------



## Trout

After science:

Mozart / Mahler / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 8
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 23
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 28
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 2
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 26
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 31
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 22
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 24
Webern: String Quartet - 9
Varese: Deserts - 5


----------



## Art Rock

Gliere / Scelsi / Bruckner


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 8
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 23
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 30
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 2
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 26
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 31
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 23
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 24
Webern: String Quartet - 9
Varese: Deserts - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

Kinderszenen it is!

I'm only sticking around to vote on these things since it only takes me about thirty seconds to vote, and the reason I left is that I was spending too much time here; so much that my practise was suffering.

After Art Rock:

Schumann: Kinderszenen/Beethoven/Webern

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 23
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 30
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 2
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 26
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 31
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 23
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 24
Webern: String Quartet - 8
Varese: Deserts - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Mahler / Mozart / Rachmaninoff

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 8
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 23
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 30
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 27
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 31
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 23
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 24
Webern: String Quartet - 9
Varese: Deserts - 5


----------



## Charon

After mmsbls:

Gershwin/Mozart/Bruckner

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 8
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 25
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 30
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 28
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 31
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 23
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 24
Webern: String Quartet - 9
Varese: Deserts - 5


----------



## tdc

After Charon:

Rodrigo / Webern / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 8
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 25
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 30
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 28
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 33
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 23
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 24
Webern: String Quartet - 10
Varese: Deserts - 5


----------



## Art Rock

@tdc: want to strike a deal? I'll vote for Rodrigo until it's in if you return the favour afterwards for Gliere.


----------



## Art Rock

Klavierspieler said:


> Kinderszenen it is!


Well, there's one I will not be voting against.


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> @tdc: want to strike a deal? I'll vote for Rodrigo until it's in if you return the favour afterwards for Gliere.


Its a deal!


----------



## pjang23

Corrected board (Klavierspieler collided with mmsbls):

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 25
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 30
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 28
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 33
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 23
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 5
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 24
Webern: String Quartet - 9
Varese: Deserts - 5

After my vote:
Schumann Strauss Mozart

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 25
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 30
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 27
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 33
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 23
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 6
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 24
Webern: String Quartet - 9
Varese: Deserts - 5


----------



## jalex

Webern / Schumann / Rachmaninoff

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 25
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 30
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 27
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 33
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 23
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 6
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 24
Webern: String Quartet - 11
Varese: Deserts - 5


----------



## Air

After jalex:

Varese / Telemann / Gershwin

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 24
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 30
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 27
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 33
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 23
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 6
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 25
Webern: String Quartet - 11
Varese: Deserts - 7

I'll be with the Schumann folks once I get the Telemann in.


----------



## Pieck

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 24
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 30
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 4
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 27
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 33
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 23
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 6
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 25
Webern: String Quartet - 11
Varese: Deserts - 7

Part Brahms Berio


----------



## mmsbls

After Pieck:

Mahler / Mozart / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 24
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 30
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 28
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 33
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 23
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 6
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 25
Webern: String Quartet - 11
Varese: Deserts - 7


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 26
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 28
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 33
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 23
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 6
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 25
Webern: String Quartet - 11
Varese: Deserts - 7

Gershwin / Brahms / Gliere


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I think I refuse to vote now for several weeks.


----------



## Charon

After science:

Gershwin/Mozart/Bruckner

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 28
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 29
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 33
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 23
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 6
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 25
Webern: String Quartet - 11
Varese: Deserts - 7


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Schumann Mozart

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 28
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 28
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 33
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 23
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 25
Webern: String Quartet - 11
Varese: Deserts - 7


----------



## jalex

Webern / Berio / Rachmaninoff

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 28
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 28
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 33
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 23
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 25
Webern: String Quartet - 13
Varese: Deserts - 7


----------



## hespdelk

Scelsi / Bruckner / Varese

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 28
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 28
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 33
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 25
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 25
Webern: String Quartet - 13
Varese: Deserts - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I think I refuse to vote now for several weeks.


I'll vote for Rachmaninov after Schumann or Beethoven are enshrined.

After Someone:

Schumann/Beethoven/Webern


----------



## science

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I think I refuse to vote now for several weeks.


Why?

(10 characters)


----------



## science

Here is Klavierspieler's vote:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 10
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 28
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 28
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 33
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 25
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 25
Webern: String Quartet - 12
Varese: Deserts - 6


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Sibelius / Telemann / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 10
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 28
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 28
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 33
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 25
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 26
Webern: String Quartet - 12
Varese: Deserts - 6


----------



## Art Rock

Rodrigo / Scelsi / Mozart


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 10
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 28
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 27
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 35
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 26
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 26
Webern: String Quartet - 12
Varese: Deserts - 6


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock:

Webern / Rodrigo / Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 28
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 26
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
*Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - 36*
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 26
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 26
Webern: String Quartet - 14
Varese: Deserts - 6

New List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony No. 8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez

The New Board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 28
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 26
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 26
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 26
Webern: String Quartet - 14
Varese: Deserts - 6


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Varese / Telemann / Brahms

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 28
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 26
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 26
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 27
Webern: String Quartet - 14
Varese: Deserts - 8

I just heard my first Berio today! I don't think I have the Sequenza III though.


----------



## Pieck

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 28
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 26
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 26
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 27
Webern: String Quartet - 14
Varese: Deserts - 8

Part Brahms Berio


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Scelsi / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 28
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 26
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 27
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 27
Webern: String Quartet - 14
Varese: Deserts - 8


----------



## science

Air said:


> I just heard my first Berio today! I don't think I have the Sequenza III though.


There is no reason to take my opinion seriously, but in it, the essential Berio must include Sinfonia.


----------



## Charon

After hespdelk:

Gershwin/Mozart/Bruckner

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 30
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 27
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 27
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 27
Webern: String Quartet - 14
Varese: Deserts - 8


----------



## jalex

Air said:


> I just heard my first Berio today! I don't think I have the Sequenza III though.


Generally I hate Berio (otherwise I would have nominated the Sinfonia), but I think the Sequenza III is a vocal masterpiece.

[video=youtube;DGovCafPQAE&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGovCafPQAE&feature=related[/video]

Webern / Berio / Rachmaninoff

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 30
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 29
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 27
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 27
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 27
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Charon:

Gliere / Mozart / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 30
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 31
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 28
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 27
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 27
Webern: String Quartet - 14
Varese: Deserts - 8


----------



## jalex

Corrected to include my vote:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 30
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 31
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 6
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 28
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 27
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 27
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 8


----------



## Art Rock

Gliere / Mahler / Mozart


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 30
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 33
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 27
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 27
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 27
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 8


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock:

Gliere / Rachmaninoff / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 30
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 35
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 27
Part: Te Deum - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 27
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 27
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 8


----------



## science

after tdc:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 9
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 32
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 34
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 28
Part: Te Deum - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 27
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 27
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 8

Gershwin / Mozart / Gliere


----------



## Art Rock

@charon:

If you help us push Gliere in, I will be giving my 2 points to Gershwin next until he is in.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Schumann/Beethoven/Webern

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 10
Berio: Sequenza III - 5
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 32
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 34
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 28
Part: Te Deum - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 27
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 10
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 8
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 27
Webern: String Quartet - 15
Varese: Deserts - 8


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Schumann Berio

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 10
Berio: Sequenza III - 4
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 32
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 34
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 28
Part: Te Deum - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 27
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 27
Webern: String Quartet - 15
Varese: Deserts - 8


----------



## Pieck

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 10
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 32
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 34
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 7
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 28
Part: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 27
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 27
Webern: String Quartet - 15
Varese: Deserts - 8

Part Brahms Berio


----------



## Pieck

@pjang
Why did you stop voting for Part?


----------



## Trout

After Pieck:

Mahler / Mozart / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 10
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 32
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 34
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 9
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 29
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 27
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 27
Webern: String Quartet - 15
Varese: Deserts - 8


----------



## jalex

Webern / Sibelius / Rachmaninoff

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 10
Berio: Sequenza III - 3
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 32
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 34
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 9
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 29
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 27
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 27
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After jalex:

Gliere / Mahler / Berio

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 10
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 32
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 36
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 10
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 29
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 27
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 27
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 8


----------



## pjang23

Pieck said:


> @pjang
> Why did you stop voting for Part?


Sorry for procrastinating. I wanted to establish some new works on to the board.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Schumann/Beethoven/Webern


----------



## pjang23

Updated board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 11
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 32
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 36
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 10
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 29
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 27
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 13
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 27
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 8


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Varese / Telemann / Brahms

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 11
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 32
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 36
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 10
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 29
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 27
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 13
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 28
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 10


----------



## science

after air:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 11
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 34
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 35
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 10
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 27
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 13
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 28
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 10

Gershwin / Mozart / Gliere


----------



## tdc

After science:

Gliere / Scelsi / Gershwin 

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 11
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 33
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 37
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 10
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 28
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 13
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 28
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 10


----------



## hespdelk

Scelsi / Bruckner / Varese

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 11
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 33
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 37
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 10
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 30
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 13
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 28
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 9


----------



## Art Rock

Gliere / Scelsi / Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 10
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 33
Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 39
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 10
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 31
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 13
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 28
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 9


----------



## Charon

Gliere/Gershwin/bruckner


----------



## Art Rock

With Charon's vote

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 10
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 34
*Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets - 41*
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 10
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 31
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 13
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 28
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 9


----------



## Art Rock

New List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony No. 8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets

The New Board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 10
Berio: Sequenza III - 2
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 34
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 10
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 31
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 13
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 10
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 28
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 9


----------



## pjang23

Part Strauss Berio

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 10
Berio: Sequenza III - 1
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 34
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 10
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 31
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 13
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 28
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 9


----------



## science

I am unhappy about the decision to demote Haydn's emperor quartet, but accept the decision of the group. I've edited the list.

I'm not sure when a mod is going to edit the post for us, but until then here it is:



> 1. Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
> 2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
> 3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
> 4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
> 5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492
> 
> 6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
> 7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
> 8. Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
> 9. Schubert: Winterreise
> 10. Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor "From the New World", op. 95
> 
> 11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
> 12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, "Choral", op. 125
> 13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, "Pathétique", op. 74
> 14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
> 15. Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
> 
> 16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B flat minor, op. 83
> 17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
> 18. Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, "Jupiter", K. 551
> 19. Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
> 20. Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956
> 
> 21. Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem ("A German Requiem"), op. 45
> 22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
> 23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, "Eroica", op. 55
> 24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde ("The Song of the Earth")
> 25. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen ("The Ring of the Nibelung")
> 
> 26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
> 27. Debussy: La Mer ("The Sea")
> 28. Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28
> 29. Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
> 30. Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge ("The Art of the Fugue"), BWV 1080
> 
> 31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata # 29 in B flat, "Hammerklavier", op. 106
> 32. Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
> 33. Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, "London"
> 34. Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
> 35. Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder ("Four Last Songs")
> 
> 36. Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
> 37. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
> 38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
> 39. Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
> 40. D. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
> 
> 41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
> 42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
> 43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35
> 44. Faure: Requiem in D minor, op. 48
> 45. Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
> 
> 46. Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
> 47. Verdi: Otello
> 48. Britten: War Requiem, op. 66
> 49. Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
> 50. Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
> 
> 51. Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons)
> 52. Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, "Great", D. 944
> 53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
> 54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
> 55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
> 
> 56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, "Death & the Maiden", D. 810
> 57. Schumann: Dichterliebe
> 58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
> 59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
> 60. Haydn: String Quartets op. 76 "Erdödy Quartets"
> 
> 61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
> 62. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune ("Prelude to the afternoon of a faun")
> 63. Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
> 64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
> 65. Gorecki: Symphony #3, "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", op. 36
> 
> 66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F "Pastoral", op. 68
> 67. Ravel: Scheherazade
> 68. Mahler: Symphony #9
> 69. Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
> 70. Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516
> 
> 71. Borodin: String Quartet #2
> 72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
> 73. Handel: Giulio Cesare
> 74. Chopin: Nocturnes
> 75. Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, "Unfinished", D. 759
> 
> 76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, "Moonlight", op. 27/2
> 77. Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 in C minor, "Organ", op. 78
> 78. Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
> 79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor" in E flat, op. 73
> 80. Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug"
> 
> 81. Chopin: Ballades
> 82. Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised)
> 83. Verdi: La Traviata
> 84. Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, "Italian", op. 90
> 85. Berg: Violin Concerto
> 
> 86. Tallis: Spem in Alium
> 87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
> 88. Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
> 89. Ravel: String Quartet in F
> 90. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps ("Quartet for the End of Time")
> 
> 91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
> 92. Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 and 142
> 93. Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
> 94. Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
> 95. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
> 
> 96. Chopin: Etudes
> 97. Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
> 98. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
> 99. Debussy: Preludes
> 100. Allegri: Miserere
> 
> 101. Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
> 102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
> 103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
> 104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
> 105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
> 
> 106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
> 107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
> 108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
> 109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
> 110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
> 
> 111. Haydn: The Creation
> 112. Mahler: Symphony #4
> 113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
> 114. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op 44
> 115. Puccini: La Bohème
> 
> 116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
> 117. Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
> 118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
> 119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
> 120. Puccini: Turandot
> 
> 121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
> 122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D. 667
> 123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
> 124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
> 125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
> 
> 126. Debussy: String quartet
> 127. Bizet: Carmen
> 128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
> 129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
> 130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
> 
> 131. Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96
> 132. Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
> 133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
> 134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
> 135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
> 
> 136. Verdi: Requiem
> 137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133
> 138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
> 139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
> 140. Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92
> 
> 141. Schubert: "Wanderer" Fantasy in C, op. 15, D. 760
> 142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
> 143. Bach: Clavier-Übung III
> 144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
> 145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
> 
> 146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
> 147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
> 148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
> 149. Wagner: Parsifal
> 150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47
> 
> 151. Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 29
> 152. Holst: The Planets
> 153. Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
> 154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57
> 155. Liszt: Les Preludes
> 
> 156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
> 157. Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27
> 158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
> 159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364
> 160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
> 
> 161. Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
> 162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat
> 163. Handel: Water Music
> 164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
> 165. Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125
> 
> 166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
> 167. Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
> 168. Faure: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
> 169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D. 795
> 170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
> 
> 171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
> 172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
> 173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
> 174. Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56
> 175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
> 
> 176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
> 177. Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27
> 178. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
> 179. Mahler: Symphony #6 "Tragic" in A minor
> 180. Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21
> 
> 181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
> 182. Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
> 183. Takemitsu: November Steps
> 184. Chopin: Mazurkas
> 185. Stravinsky: Petrushka
> 
> 186. Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14
> 187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
> 188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
> 189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
> 190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
> 
> 191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
> 192. Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 "Jeunehomme" in E-flat, K 271
> 193. Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
> 194. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
> 195. Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
> 
> 196. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, "Lord Nelson Mass"
> 197. Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97
> 198. Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
> 199. Verdi: Rigoletto
> 200. Mozart: Symphony #38 "Prague" in D, K. 504


----------



## Pieck

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 10
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 34
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 10
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 31
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 13
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 28
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 9

Part Brahms Berio (Sorry, it was an interesting work, but I dont think it deservs to be on the list, at least yet.)


----------



## science

after Pieck:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 10
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 36
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 10
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 30
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 13
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 28
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 9

Gershwin / Rachmaninov / Scelsi


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Scelsi / Mozart

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 10
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 36
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 10
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 29
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 31
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 13
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 28
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 9


----------



## Art Rock

Gershwin / Mahler / Bruckner

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 10
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
*Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue - 38*Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 11
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 29
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 31
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 13
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 28
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 9


----------



## Art Rock

New List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony No. 8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue 

The New Board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 10
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 11
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 29
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 31
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 13
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 28
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Art Rock:

Schumann/Beethoven/Webern


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 11
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 11
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 29
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 31
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 15
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 28
Webern: String Quartet - 15
Varese: Deserts - 9


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Telemann / Mozart / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 11
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 11
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 31
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 15
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 30
Webern: String Quartet - 15
Varese: Deserts - 9


----------



## jalex

Webern / Sibelius / Rachmaninoff

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 11
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 11
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 31
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 15
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 30
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After jalex:

Mahler / Mozart / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 11
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 31
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 31
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 15
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 30
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 9


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Telemann / Rachmaninoff / Mozart

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 11
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 31
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 15
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 11
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 32
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 9


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Part Scelsi

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 11
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 30
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 15
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 13
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 32
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 9


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Varese / Telemann / Mahler

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 11
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 12
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 30
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 15
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 13
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 33
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Air:

Schumann/Beethoven/Webern

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 12
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 30
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 13
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 33
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 11


----------



## Pieck

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 12
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 30
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 13
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 33
Webern: String Quartet - 16
Varese: Deserts - 10

Part Brahms Varese


----------



## jalex

des Prez: Missa Pange Lingua / Webern / Rachmaninoff

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
des Prez: Missa Pange Lingua - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 12
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 30
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 13
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 33
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 10


----------



## Trout

After jalex:

Telemann / Josquin / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
des Prez: Missa Pange Lingua - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 12
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 30
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 13
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 35
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 10


----------



## jalex

Hold on, who the hell calls him des Prez?

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 12
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 30
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 13
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 35
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 10

Much better.


----------



## Air

Anyone up for supporting Handel's Concerti Grossi, op. 6? I think their entry on to our list is long overdue.


----------



## mmsbls

Air said:


> Anyone up for supporting Handel's Concerti Grossi, op. 6? I think their entry on to our list is long overdue.


I would strongly support that!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

science said:


> Why?
> 
> (10 characters)


Because you all are Russian haters! (not you in particular, but a lot of other people). I'm glad the Gliere got up on the main list, but the Rachmaninoff has been up there way too long, feels like over a month.


----------



## mmsbls

After jalex:

Mahler / Mozart / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 14
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 31
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 30
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 13
Telemann: Tafelmusik - 35
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 10


----------



## jalex

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Because you all are Russian haters! (not you in particular, but a lot of other people). I'm glad the Gliere got up on the main list, but the Rachmaninoff has been up there way too long, feels like over a month.


Russian haters? It's just Rachmaninoff and Tchaikovsky I dislike. I am actually considering nominating 'Symphony of Psalms' next.


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> Anyone up for supporting Handel's Concerti Grossi, op. 6? I think their entry on to our list is long overdue.


Nice choice. I plan to check out the Josquin Desprez nomination soon here as well and will likely support it. I was also thinking about eventually nominating the following:

Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
Gabrieli - Sacrae Symphoniae
Buxtehude - Membra Jesu Nostri


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Telemann / Webern / Mozart

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 14
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 30
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 13
*Telemann: Tafelmusik - 37*
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 10


----------



## tdc

New List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony No. 8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik

The New Board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 14
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 30
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 13
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 10


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Part Scelsi

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 14
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 29
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 10


----------



## hespdelk

Scelsi / Bruckner / Mozart

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 14
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 29
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 31
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 10


----------



## Air

After hespdelk:

Varese / Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 / Mahler

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 1
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 29
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 31
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 12


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Scelsi / Mozart


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 1
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 28
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 32
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 12


----------



## science

tdc said:


> Monteverdi - L'Orfeo


I like this one.


----------



## Conor71

After Art Rock

Mozart / Handel / Brahms

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 2
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 30
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 32
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 12


----------



## hespdelk

Scelsi / Bruckner / Mozart

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 2
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 29
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 34
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 12


----------



## jalex

Webern / Josquin / Rachmaninoff

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 2
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 29
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 34
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 12


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Jalex:

Schumann/Beethoven/Webern


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Scelsi / Mahler / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 2
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 13
*Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 29*
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
*Scelsi: Uaxuctum - 36*
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 19
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 12


----------



## Trout

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony No. 8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum


New board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 2
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 29
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 19
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 7
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 12


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Sibelius / Handel


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 4
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 1
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 13
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 29
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 19
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Mahler / Handel / Varese

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 4
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 2
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 15
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 29
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 19
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 11


----------



## pjang23

Mozart Part Webern (Double Enshrinement in the air  )

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 4
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 2
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 15
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 31
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 19
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 11


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Josquin / Rachmaninoff / Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 4
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 2
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 15
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 31
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 19
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 11


----------



## Trout

It seems I forgot to add my point to Mahler.

Corrected board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 4
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 2
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 16
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 31
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 19
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 11


----------



## Pieck

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
*Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Op. 116-119 - 26*
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 4
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 2
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 16
*Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto - 33*
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
*Schumann: Kinderszenen - 19*
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 11

Mozart Part Brahms (Yey! Brahms is in!)


----------



## pjang23

Beautiful double enshrinement! Thanks for your support! :tiphat:

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony No. 8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119


New board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 4
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 2
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 16
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 19
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 11


----------



## Pieck

@Art Rock
Can I offer my support for Cage, in exchange of your support for Part?


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Pieck:

Schumann/Beethoven/Webern

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 4
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 2
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 16
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 21
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Mahler / Handel / Varese

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 4
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 3
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 18
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 21
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 10


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Monteverdi: L'Orfeo / Josquin / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 4
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 3
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 18
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 2
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 21
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 10


----------



## pjang23

Handel Part Mahler

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 4
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 5
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 17
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 2
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 21
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 10


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Monteverdi / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 4
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 5
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 17
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 3
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 21
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 10


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Josquin / Sibelius / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 4
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 5
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 17
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 3
Part: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 21
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 10


----------



## Art Rock

Pieck said:


> @Art Rock
> Can I offer my support for Cage, in exchange of your support for Part?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Bruckner


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 6
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 5
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 17
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 3
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 21
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 10


----------



## Air

After Art Rock:

Varese / Handel / Mahler

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 6
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 6
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 16
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 3
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 21
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 12


----------



## science

after Air:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 6
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 6
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 16
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 3
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 2 
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 22
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 12

Rebel / Schumann / Bruckner


----------



## pjang23

science said:


> Rebel: Les elemens - 2


Wow, really neat piece. :clap:


----------



## science

Stats as of 218 (I sure hope this adds up): 

17 – Bach, Beethoven 
16 – Mozart 
15 –
14 –
13 –
12 – Brahms
11 – Schubert 
10 –
9 –
8 –
7 – Mahler, Schumann 
6 – Mendelssohn, Debussy 
5 – Ravel, Chopin, Haydn, Prokofiev 
4 – Dvořák, Tchaikovsky, Shostakovich, Verdi, Bartók, Rachmaninoff 
3 – Wagner, Stravinsky, Bruckner, Handel, R. Strauss, Liszt, Schoenberg 
2 – Fauré, Vivaldi, Elgar, Sibelius, Grieg, Puccini, Barber, Janáček 
1 – D. Scarlatti, Britten, Berlioz, Mussorgsky, Rimsky- Korsakov, Gorecki, Borodin, Saint-Saëns, Berg, Tallis, Messiaen, Bruch, Allegri, Monteverdi, Vaughan Williams, Ligeti, Respighi, Bizet, Palestrina, Alwyn, Purcell, Ives, Holst, Suk, Weber, Szymanowski, Lalo, Nielsen, Takemitsu, Falla, Pärt, Smetana, Hindemith, Rodrigo, Gliere, Gershwin, Telemann, Scelsi

Edit: It now adds up. Had missed one of Bach's.


----------



## science

Reich's Music for 18 Musicians?


----------



## Pieck

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 7
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 6
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 16
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 3
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 1
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 22
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 12

Part Cage Rebel

@Art rock Im going to give Cage's my 2 points and after his in will you give Part's yours?


----------



## jalex

Webern / Josquin / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 7
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 6
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 16
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 3
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 1
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 22
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 12


----------



## Art Rock

@Pieck: let's focus on Part first (he has more points), then Cage.


----------



## Art Rock

science said:


> Reich's Music for 18 Musicians?


I'd support Different trains.


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Monteverdi / Varese

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 7
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 6
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 16
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 4
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 1
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 22
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

After hespdelk:

Schumann/Beethoven/Webern

Enshrinement in the air...

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 7
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 6
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 16
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 4
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 1
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 24
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 11


----------



## science

Art Rock said:


> I'd support Different trains.


I'd vote _against_ Different Trains... until Music for 18 got in. Then I'd be happy to vote for Different Trains. I'm willing to deal here.... But Music for 18 must get in first.

Also:

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 
Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost"
Beethoven: String Quartet #16 *
Brahms: Horn Trio
*Brahms: Piano Quartet #1*
Mahler: Symphony #5 
*Reich: Music for 18 Musicians*
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20


----------



## Art Rock

Part / Cage / Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 8
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 6
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 16
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 4
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 1
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 24
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

science said:


> I'd vote _against_ Different Trains... until Music for 18 got in. Then I'd be happy to vote for Different Trains. I'm willing to deal here.... But Music for 18 must get in first.
> 
> Also:
> 
> *Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
> Beethoven: String Quartet #16 *
> Brahms: Horn Trio
> *Brahms: Piano Quartet #1*
> Mahler: Symphony #5
> *Reich: Music for 18 Musicians*
> Schubert: Piano Sonata #20


I'd vote for the Beethoven.


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Mahler / Handel / Cage

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 7
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 18
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 4
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 1
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 24
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 11


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 7
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 18
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 4
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 2
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 24
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 9
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 11

Reich / Rebel / Bruckner


----------



## Trout

After science:

Mahler / Sibelius / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 7
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 20
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 4
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 2
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 24
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 11


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Monteverdi / Webern / Rebel 


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 7
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 20
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 6
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 2
Schumann: Kinderszenen - 24
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 11


----------



## pjang23

@Science: Any of the Beethovens or Schubert's 20th sound great.

I've also noticed that Mozart's Dissonance Quartet is not in yet.

Schumann Rebel Mahler (I'll vote Part later today)

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 7
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 19
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 6
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 2
*Schumann: Kinderszenen - 26*
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 11

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony No. 8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony 3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen

New board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 7
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 19
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 6
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 11


----------



## jalex

Webern / Josquin / Rachmaninoff

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 7
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 19
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 6
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 21
Varese: Deserts - 11


----------



## Pieck

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 8
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 19
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 6
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 21
Varese: Deserts - 11

Part Cage Rebel


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Pieck:

Beethoven/Rachmaninov/Webern

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 8
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 19
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 6
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 11


----------



## Pieck

Corrected Board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 8
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 19
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 6
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 11

@Art Rock
I wont be able to vote in the next 4 days, so feel free to depart Part in the meanwhile.


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Mahler / Sibelius / Part


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 8
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 7
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 21
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 6
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 11


----------



## Air

After Trout:

Varese / Handel / Mahler

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 8
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 8
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 20
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 6
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Mahler / Handel / Cage

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 7
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 22
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 6
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 13


----------



## pjang23

Rebel Part Webern

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 7
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 22
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 6
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 13

On top of Schubert's 20th piano sonata D959, some other ideas for his keyboard music I'd support:

Schubert's Fantasy in F minor D940 for piano four hands





and for anyone who loves the impromptus, the D946 set (sometimes also called impromptus) often gets overlooked.

Three Pieces D946





I love playing this gem a lot.


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Monteverdi / Varese / Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 7
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 22
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 8
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 14


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Handel


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 9
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 8
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 22
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 8
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 14


----------



## science

after art rock:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 9
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 8
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 22
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 8
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 14

Reich / Rebel / Webern


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Monteverdi / Reich

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 9
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 8
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 22
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 9
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 14


----------



## Conor71

After hespdelk

Josquin/Bruckner/Mahler

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 9
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 8
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 21
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 9
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 14


----------



## science

Welcome back Conor71!


----------



## jalex

Webern / Josquin / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 9
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 8
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 21
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 9
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 14


----------



## Klavierspieler

After jalex:

Beethoven/Rachmaninov/Webern

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 9
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 8
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 21
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 9
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 14


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 9
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 8
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 21
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 9
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 14

Reich / Rachmaninoff / Webern


----------



## jalex

Come on, does no-one else think Webern deserves at least one place on the board?


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Bruckner

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 11
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 8
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 21
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 9
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 14


----------



## science

jalex said:


> Come on, does no-one else think Webern deserves at least one place on the board?


He'll get there. I looked at the board wrong or I'd have voted against Bruckner.


----------



## science

My votes are beyond busy right now, but with Berio's Sequenza III voted down (a work I've never heard), at a later date I'd very happily support Sinfonia.


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Mahler / Handel / Cage

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 10
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 23
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 9
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 14


----------



## Art Rock

For Berio, I'd support the Sinfonia or the Folksongs.


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Monteverdi / Josquin / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 10
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 23
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 11
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 14


----------



## science

Art Rock said:


> For Berio, I'd support the Sinfonia or the Folksongs.


Good! Hopefully I'll have some votes to spare for the Sinfonia in a few days. We can save the Folksongs for later. AFAIK they're not nearly as historically important as the Sinfonia was, but once we break Berio in there's always room for more.

How about this? Sometime after Reich's Music for 18 gets in (I'm not expecting you to vote for it, and I want to push Beethoven, Rachmaninoff, and Rebel as well), we'll push Berio's Sinfonia together, and then whenever you choose, together we'll push the Folksongs and Different Trains, in whatever order you choose.


----------



## pjang23

jalex said:


> Come on, does no-one else think Webern deserves at least one place on the board?


Sorry about that. If there's no work I feel strongly against, I'll vote against the work in 2nd place.

After tdc:

Rebel Part Bruckner

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 10
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 23
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 11
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 6
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 14


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Varese / Monteverdi / Mahler

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 10
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 22
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 12
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 6
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 16


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Air:

Beethoven/Rachmaninov/Webern

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 10
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 22
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 12
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 6
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 15
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 16


----------



## science

after klavierspieler: 

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 10
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 14
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 22
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 12
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 7
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 14
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 16

Reich / Rebel / Strauss


----------



## jalex

Webern / Josquin / Rachmaninoff

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 10
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 22
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 12
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 7
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 14
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After jalex:

Mahler / Handel / Cage

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 9
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 24
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 12
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 7
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 11
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 14
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 16


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Mahler / Sibelius / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 9
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan" - 26
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 12
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 7
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 14
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 16


----------



## Air

I believe Mahler is now enshrined!

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"

New Board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 9
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 15
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 12
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 7
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 14
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 16


----------



## Trout

Thanks for spotting that!


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Handel


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 11
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 15
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 12
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 7
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 14
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 16


----------



## tdc

After Art Rock:

Monteverdi / Josquin / Reich

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 18
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 11
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 16
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 14
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 7
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 14
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 16


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Rebel Bruckner

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 11
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 16
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 14
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 16


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Varese / Monteverdi / Bruckner

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 11
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 16
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 15
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 18


----------



## science

after air:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 11
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 16
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 15
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 18

Reich / Rebel / Bruckner


----------



## Conor71

After Science

Josquin/Handel/Webern

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 11
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 17
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 15
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 18


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Bruckner


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 17
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 15
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 18


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Art Rock:

Beethoven/Rachmaninov/Webern


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 17
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 15
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 18


----------



## jalex

Webern / Josquin / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 18
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 15
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After jalex:

Beethoven / Sibelius / Cage

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 12
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 18
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 15
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 18


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 / Monteverdi / Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 12
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 18
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 16
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 18


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Beethoven Webern

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 12
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 18
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 16
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 13
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 18


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Josquin / Sibelius / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 12
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 20
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 16
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 18


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Monteverdi / Webern / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 12
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 20
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 18
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc: 

Beethoven / Sibelius / Varese

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 12
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 20
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 18
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 17


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Handel


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 20
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 18
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 17


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Art Rock:

Beethoven/Rachmaninov/Webern


----------



## pjang23

Updated Board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 20
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 18
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 17


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Varese / Monteverdi / Bruckner

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 20
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 19
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 19

@tdc I'll support Monteverdi with my 2 votes until it is in, and then you support Varese with your 2 until it is in. Do we have a deal?


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> @tdc I'll support Monteverdi with my 2 votes until it is in, and then you support Varese with your 2 until it is in. Do we have a deal?


No deal. Sorry, there are other works on the board I am equally invested in as the Varese right now...but I will promise to increase the amount of votes I give Varese as he gets closer to enshrinement.


----------



## jalex

Webern / Josquin / Rachmaninoff

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 21
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 19
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## science

after jalex: 

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 9
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 20
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 19
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 19

Reich / Rebel / Josquin


----------



## Conor71

After Science

Josquin/Handel/Webern

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 21
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 19
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Monteverdi


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 21
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 18
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## jalex

Webern / Josquin / Rachmaninoff

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 22
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 18
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 21
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## Klavierspieler

After jalex:

Beethoven/Rachmaninov/Webern

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 23
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 18
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 19

Added the point Conor missed.


----------



## jalex

Klavierspieler said:


> x


How about a deal? I'll stop voting against the Rachmaninoff if you leave the Webern alone? Both pieces seem to be at a bit of a standstill.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Nah, I don't care about old Rachy enough for that. I'm mainly voting for him at the request of Huillunsoittaja (or something like that).


----------



## jalex

Fair enough.


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Beethoven / Sibelius / Cage

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein" - 30*
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
*Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 23*
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 18
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## mmsbls

New List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein"

New Board:

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 23
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 18
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## pjang23

Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" / Schubert / Varese

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 23
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 18
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 2
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 18


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Josquin / Schubert / Rebel

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 25
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 18
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 2
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 18


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Josquin / Sibelius / Part

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
*Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua - 27*
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 18
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 2
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
*Webern: String Quartet - 20*
Varese: Deserts - 18


----------



## Trout

New List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua


New Board:

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 18
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 2
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 18


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Monteverdi / Varese / Part

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 20
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 2
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 16
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## pjang23

Mozart Strauss Webern

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 20
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 4
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 17
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang:

Schumann: Carnival/Rachmaninov/Webern

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 20
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 4
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 17
Webern: String Quartet - 18
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Sibelius / Handel / Webern

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 11
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 20
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 4
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 17
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Varese / Monteverdi / Sibelius

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 11
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 21
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 4
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 18
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 17
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 21


----------



## Trout

After Air:

Mozart / Sibelius / Part

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 11
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 21
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 6
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 17
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 21


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Handel


Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 21
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 6
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 17
Webern: String Quartet - 17
Varese: Deserts - 21


----------



## jalex

Webern / Mozart / Rachmaninoff

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 21
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 7
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 17
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 21


----------



## science

after jalex:

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 23
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 7
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 17
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 20

Monteverdi / Rebel / Varese


----------



## Trout

After science:

Mozart / Sibelius / Part

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 23
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 9
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 17
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 20


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Bruckner


Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 23
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 9
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 17
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 20


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Art Rock:

Schumann/Rachmaninov/Varese

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 23
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 9
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 17
Webern: String Quartet - 19
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## jalex

Webern / Mozart / Rachmaninoff

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 23
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 10
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 17
Webern: String Quartet - 21
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After jalex:

Sibelius / Mozart / Cage

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 23
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 11
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 17
Webern: String Quartet - 21
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 / Monteverdi / Schumann

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 24
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 11
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 17
Webern: String Quartet - 21
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Part Sibelius

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 24
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 11
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 21
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 26
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 11
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 21
Varese: Deserts - 19

Monteverdi / Reich / Sibelius


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Schumann/Bach/Webern

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 26
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 11
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## tdc

After klavierspieler:

Bach / Monteverdi / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
*Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - 27*
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 11
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## tdc

New List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo


Updated Board:


Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 11
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Mozart / Sibelius / Cage

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 13
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 19


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Varese / Handel / Sibelius

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 13
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 6
Schumann: Carnival - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 21


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Part Varese

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 10
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 13
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 8
Schumann: Carnival - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 18


----------



## Klavierspieler

Correct board:


Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 13
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 8
Schumann: Carnival - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 20


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Schumann


Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 13
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 8
Schumann: Carnival - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 20


----------



## Trout

After Art Rock:

Mozart / Sibelius / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 15
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 8
Schumann: Carnaval - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 20


----------



## jalex

Webern / Handel / Rachmaninoff

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 15
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 8
Schumann: Carnaval - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 22
Varese: Deserts - 20


----------



## science

after jalex: 

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 15
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 12
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 8
Schumann: Carnaval - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 22
Varese: Deserts - 20

Rebel / Reich / Cage


----------



## Conor71

After Science

Handel/Sibelius/Webern

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 15
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 12
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 8
Schumann: Carnaval - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 21
Varese: Deserts - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Conor71:

Mozart / Sibelius / Cage

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 17
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 12
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 8
Schumann: Carnaval - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 21
Varese: Deserts - 20


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Rachmaninoff

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 17
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 12
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 8
Schumann: Carnaval - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 21
Varese: Deserts - 20


----------



## Charon

After Art Rock:

Mozart/Varese/Bruckner

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 19
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 12
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 8
Schumann: Carnaval - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 21
Varese: Deserts - 21


----------



## Charon

Bruckner and Rachmaninoff have been on there a very very long time! I don't like Bruckner's 5th symphony a whole lot compared to many of his other works... same for the Symphonic Dances and Rachmaninoff.

I'll give'em another listen.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Charon:

Schumann/Bach/Webern

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 19
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 12
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 8
Schumann: Carnaval - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 20
Varese: Deserts - 21


----------



## Art Rock

Charon said:


> Bruckner and Rachmaninoff have been on there a very very long time! I don't like Bruckner's 5th symphony a whole lot compared to many of his other works... same for the Symphonic Dances and Rachmaninoff.


My feelings exactly.


----------



## jalex

Webern / Handel / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 15
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 19
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 12
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 8
Schumann: Carnaval - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 22
Varese: Deserts - 21


----------



## pjang23

Rebel Sibelius Webern

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 15
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 19
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 8
Schumann: Carnaval - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 24
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 21
Varese: Deserts - 21


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Varese / Webern / Sibelius

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 15
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 19
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 8
Schumann: Carnaval - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 22
Varese: Deserts - 23


----------



## Air

After tdc:

Varese / Handel / Sibelius

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 19
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 12
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 8
Schumann: Carnaval - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 22
Varese: Deserts - 25


----------



## science

after Air: 

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 19
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 8
Schumann: Carnaval - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 22
Varese: Deserts - 24

Reich / Rebel / Varese


----------



## Trout

After science:

Mozart / Sibelius / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 21
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 8
Schumann: Carnaval - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 19
Webern: String Quartet - 22
Varese: Deserts - 24


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Strauss Sibelius

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 21
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 10
Schumann: Carnaval - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 22
Varese: Deserts - 24


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Varese / Schubert / Sibelius

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 21
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 11
Schumann: Carnaval - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 22
Varese: Deserts - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Mozart / Sibelius / Cage

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 23
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 11
Schumann: Carnaval - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 22
Varese: Deserts - 26


----------



## tdc

corrected board (kind of my fault - I edited my neg vote right before mmsbls post):


Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 23
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 11
Schumann: Carnaval - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 22
Varese: Deserts - 26


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Handel


Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 15
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 23
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 11
Schumann: Carnaval - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 22
Varese: Deserts - 26


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Art Rock:

Schumann/Bach/Varese

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 15
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 23
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 11
Schumann: Carnaval - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 22
Varese: Deserts - 25


----------



## Pieck

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 15
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 22
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 11
Schumann: Carnaval - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 22
Varese: Deserts - 25

Cage Part Mozart


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Handel


Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 22
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 11
Schumann: Carnaval - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 22
Varese: Deserts - 25


----------



## Trout

After Art Rock:

Mozart / Sibelius / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 14
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 24
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 11
Schumann: Carnaval - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 22
Varese: Deserts - 25


----------



## jalex

Webern / Handel / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 15
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 24
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 11
Schumann: Carnaval - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 24
Varese: Deserts - 25


----------



## Klavierspieler

After jalex:

Schumann/Bach/Varese

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 15
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 24
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 11
Schumann: Carnaval - 10
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 24
Varese: Deserts - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Mozart / SIbelius / Cage

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 15
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 26
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 11
Schumann: Carnaval - 10
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 24
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 24
Varese: Deserts - 24


----------



## Charon

After mmsbls

Mozart/Handel/Rach

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 28
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 11
Schumann: Carnaval - 10
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 24
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 24
Varese: Deserts - 24


----------



## tdc

After Charon:

Varese / Bach / Rebel

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 28
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 11
Schumann: Carnaval - 10
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 24
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 24
Varese: Deserts - 26


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Mozart Schubert Varese

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 30
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 14
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 12
Schumann: Carnaval - 10
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 24
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 24
Varese: Deserts - 25


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
*Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance" - 31
*Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 12
Schumann: Carnaval - 10
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 24
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 24
Varese: Deserts - 24

Reich / Mozart / Varese


----------



## science

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
225. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance" 

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 12
Schumann: Carnaval - 10
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 24
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 24
Varese: Deserts - 24


----------



## Trout

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"


----------



## Trout

After science:

Sibelius / Schubert / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 13
Schumann: Carnaval - 10
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 26
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 24
Varese: Deserts - 24


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Schumann/Bach/Webern

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 13
Schumann: Carnaval - 12
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 26
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 23
Varese: Deserts - 24


----------



## Pieck

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 16
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 13
Schumann: Carnaval - 12
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 26
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 23
Varese: Deserts - 23

Cage Part Varese


----------



## Air

After Pieck:

Varese / Handel / Sibelius

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 17
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 13
Schumann: Carnaval - 12
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 25
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 23
Varese: Deserts - 25

Sigh...


----------



## mmsbls

After Air:

Sibelius / Handel / Cage

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 18
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 13
Schumann: Carnaval - 12
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 23
Varese: Deserts - 25


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Sibelius Varese

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 18
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 15
Schumann: Carnaval - 12
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 28
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 23
Varese: Deserts - 24


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Varese / Webern / Sibelius

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 18
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 15
Schumann: Carnaval - 12
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 24
Varese: Deserts - 26


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Bruckner

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 26
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 18
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 15
Schumann: Carnaval - 12
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 24
Varese: Deserts - 26


----------



## science

after Art Rock: 

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 18
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 15
Schumann: Carnaval - 12
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 24
Varese: Deserts - 26

Bach / Reich / Cage


----------



## jalex

Webern / Handel / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 19
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 15
Schumann: Carnaval - 12
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 26
Varese: Deserts - 26


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Handel


Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 27
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 18
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 15
Schumann: Carnaval - 12
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 26
Varese: Deserts - 26


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Art Rock:

Schumann/Bach/Cage


Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 26
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 18
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 15
Schumann: Carnaval - 14
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 27
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 26
Varese: Deserts - 26


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Sibelius / Schubert / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 26
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 18
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 16
Schumann: Carnaval - 14
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 29
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 26
Varese: Deserts - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Sibelius / Handel / Cage

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 19
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 16
Schumann: Carnaval - 14
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 31
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 26
Varese: Deserts - 26


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Varese / Webern / Schumann

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 19
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 16
Schumann: Carnaval - 13
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 31
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 27
Varese: Deserts - 28


----------



## pjang23

Sibelius Schubert Varese

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 19
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 17
Schumann: Carnaval - 13
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 33
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 27
Varese: Deserts - 27


----------



## Pieck

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 27
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 19
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 17
Schumann: Carnaval - 13
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 33
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 27
Varese: Deserts - 26

Cage PArt Varese


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Pieck:

Guess who/Bach/Webern

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 27
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 19
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 17
Schumann: Carnaval - 15
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 33
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 26
Varese: Deserts - 26


----------



## science

after K. Spieler:

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 26
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 19
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 17
Schumann: Carnaval - 15
*Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 - 33*
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 26
Varese: Deserts - 26

Reich / Bach / Cage


----------



## science

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7


Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 26
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 19
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 17
Schumann: Carnaval - 15
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 26
Varese: Deserts - 26


----------



## Air

After science:

Varese / Handel / Cage

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 19
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 16
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 17
Schumann: Carnaval - 15
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 26
Varese: Deserts - 28


----------



## science

I'd made a mistake on my vote (adding points to Rebel rather than Reich) and Air copied that before I fixed it, so here's the correct board as of Air's vote: 

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 19
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 17
Schumann: Carnaval - 15
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 26
Varese: Deserts - 28


----------



## pjang23

Part Rebel Webern

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 19
Part: Te Deum - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 17
Schumann: Carnaval - 15
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 25
Varese: Deserts - 28


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Strauss: A Hero's Life / Schubert / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 19
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 18
Schumann: Carnaval - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 25
Varese: Deserts - 28


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Varese / Bach / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 19
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 18
Schumann: Carnaval - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 25
Varese: Deserts - 30


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Handel


Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 27
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 18
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 18
Schumann: Carnaval - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 25
Varese: Deserts - 30

I'm off until early October. May or may not have access occasionally.


----------



## Conor71

After Art Rock

Handel/Bruckner/Webern

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 27
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 20
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 18
Schumann: Carnaval - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 24
Varese: Deserts - 30


----------



## jalex

Webern / Bach / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 27
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 20
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 18
Schumann: Carnaval - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 26
Varese: Deserts - 30


----------



## science

after jalex: 

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 27
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 20
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 18
Schumann: Carnaval - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 2
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 26
Varese: Deserts - 30

Reich / Bach / Bruckner


----------



## Trout

After science:

Hero / Schubert / Part


Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 27
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 20
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 19
Schumann: Carnaval - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 26
Varese: Deserts - 30


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Schumann/Bach/Varese

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 27
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 20
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 19
Schumann: Carnaval - 17
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 26
Varese: Deserts - 29


----------



## Air

Varese / Handel / Cage

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 26
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 21
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 19
Schumann: Carnaval - 17
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 26
Varese: Deserts - 31


----------



## Klavierspieler

Correct board, Bach lost several points a while back with one of science's votes:

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 26
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 21
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 19
Schumann: Carnaval - 17
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 26
Varese: Deserts - 31


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Varese / Schubert / Rebel

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 26
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 21
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 20
Schumann: Carnaval - 17
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 26
*Varese: Deserts - 33*


----------



## tdc

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts


Updated Board:


Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 26
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 21
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 20
Schumann: Carnaval - 17
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 20
Webern: String Quartet - 26


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Tod und Verklarung / Part / Cage

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 21
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 20
Schumann: Carnaval - 17
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Handel / Bach / Cage

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 23
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 20
Schumann: Carnaval - 17
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 26


----------



## Klavierspieler

Correct board (mmsbls added an extra point to Bach):

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 23
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 20
Schumann: Carnaval - 17
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 4
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 26


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Strauss: Hero / Schubert / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 23
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 21
Schumann: Carnaval - 17
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 26


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Schumann/Bach/Webern

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 23
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 21
Schumann: Carnaval - 19
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 25


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Webern / Bach / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 23
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 21
Schumann: Carnaval - 19
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 27


----------



## pjang23

Part Rebel Cage

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 23
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 21
Schumann: Carnaval - 19
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 27


----------



## Klavierspieler

Schumann/Bach/Webern

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 23
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 15
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 21
Schumann: Carnaval - 21
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 26


----------



## pjang23

Here comes another traffic jam.

Rebel Part Bach

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 23
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 17
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 21
Schumann: Carnaval - 21
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Handel / Bach / Cage

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 25
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 17
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 21
Schumann: Carnaval - 21
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 26


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Webern / Bach / Schumann

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 25
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 17
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 21
Schumann: Carnaval - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 28


----------



## jalex

Webern / Schubert / Reich

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 25
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 17
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 22
Schumann: Carnaval - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 6
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 30


----------



## Trout

After jalex:

Strauss: Hero / Schubert / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 25
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 17
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 23
Schumann: Carnaval - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 8
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 30


----------



## pjang23

Part StraussTod Handel

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 24
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 24
Part: Te Deum - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 17
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 23
Schumann: Carnaval - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 8
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 23
Webern: String Quartet - 30


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Schumann/Bach/Webern

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 24
Part: Te Deum - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 17
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 23
Schumann: Carnaval - 22
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 8
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 23
Webern: String Quartet - 29


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Handel / Bach / Cage

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 21
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 26
Part: Te Deum - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 17
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 23
Schumann: Carnaval - 22
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 8
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 23
Webern: String Quartet - 29


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Webern / Schubert / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 21
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 26
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 17
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 24
Schumann: Carnaval - 22
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 8
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 23
Webern: String Quartet - 31


----------



## science

after tdc:

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 21
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 26
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 18
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 24
Schumann: Carnaval - 22
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 8
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 31

Reich / Rebel / Tod und V.


----------



## Trout

After science:

Strauss: Hero / Schubert / Part


Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 21
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 26
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 18
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 25
Schumann: Carnaval - 22
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 10
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 31


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Schumann/Bach/Webern

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 27
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 21
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 26
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 18
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 25
Schumann: Carnaval - 24
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 10
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Handel / Bach / Cage

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 28
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 18
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 25
Schumann: Carnaval - 24
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 10
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 30


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 / Part / Handel

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 27
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 18
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 25
Schumann: Carnaval - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 2
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 10
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 30


----------



## jalex

Webern / Schubert / Reich

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 27
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 18
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 26
Schumann: Carnaval - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 2
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 10
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 32


----------



## Charon

After Jalex

Handel/Webern/Rach

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 29
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 18
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 26
Schumann: Carnaval - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 2
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 10
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Webern: String Quartet - 33


----------



## tdc

After Charon:

Webern / Scriabin / Handel

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 28
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 18
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 26
Schumann: Carnaval - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 3
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 10
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
*Webern: String Quartet - 35*


----------



## tdc

Updated List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet


Updated Board:

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 28
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 18
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 26
Schumann: Carnaval - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 3
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 10
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 28
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 19
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 23
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 26
Schumann: Carnaval - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 3
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 10
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 21

Reich / Rebel / Strauss TuV


----------



## Trout

After science:

Strauss: Hero / Schubert / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 28
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 19
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 23
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 27
Schumann: Carnaval - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 3
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 21


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Schumann/Bach/Reich

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 29
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 28
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 19
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 27
Schumann: Carnaval - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 3
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Handel / Bach / Cage

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 30
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 19
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 27
Schumann: Carnaval - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 3
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 21


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bach / Scriabin / Rebel

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 30
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 18
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 27
Schumann: Carnaval - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 4
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 21


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Part Handel

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 29
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 18
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 27
Schumann: Carnaval - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 6
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 21


----------



## jalex

Stravinsky / Handel / Reich

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 30
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 18
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 27
Schumann: Carnaval - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 6
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 21
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 2


----------



## science

after jalex:

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 30
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 19
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 23
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 27
Schumann: Carnaval - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 5
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 21
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 2

Reich / Rebel / Scriabin


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Strauss Tod Verklung / Reich

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 30
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 19
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 27
Schumann: Carnaval - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 5
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After hespdelk:

Schumann/Bach/Reich

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 33
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 30
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 19
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 27
Schumann: Carnaval - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 5
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Handel / Bach / Cage

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 34
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 32
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 19
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 27
Schumann: Carnaval - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 5
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 12
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 2


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Strauss: Hero / Stravinsky / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 34
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 32
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 19
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 27
Schumann: Carnaval - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 5
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 14
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 3


----------



## pjang23

Part Rebel Handel

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 34
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 31
Part: Te Deum - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 20
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 27
Schumann: Carnaval - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 5
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 14
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 3


----------



## Charon

After pjang:

Handel/Schumann/Stravinsky

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 34
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 33
Part: Te Deum - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 20
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 27
Schumann: Carnaval - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 5
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 14
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 2


----------



## jalex

Stravinsky / Schubert / Reich

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 34
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 33
Part: Te Deum - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 20
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 5
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 14
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 4


----------



## tdc

After Jalex:

Britten: Peter Grimes / Scriabin / Schumann

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 34
Britten: Peter Grimes - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 33
Part: Te Deum - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 20
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 6
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 14
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

Schumann/Bach/Reich


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Part Handel

Updated Board (including Klavierspieler's votes)

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 35
Britten: Peter Grimes - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 32
Part: Te Deum - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 20
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 8
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 14
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 4


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 35
Britten: Peter Grimes - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 32
Part: Te Deum - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 8
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 14
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 21
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 4

Reich / Rebel / Strauss TuV


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Handel / Bach / Cage

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 36
Britten: Peter Grimes - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 34
Part: Te Deum - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 8
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 14
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 21
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 4


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Britten / Scriabin / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 36
Britten: Peter Grimes - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 34
Part: Te Deum - 19
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 9
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 14
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 21
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 4


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Strauss: Hero / Stravinsky / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 36
Britten: Peter Grimes - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 34
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 9
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 16
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 21
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 5


----------



## jalex

Stravinsky / Britten / Reich

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 36
Britten: Peter Grimes - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 34
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 9
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 16
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 21
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 7


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Strauss Tod / Reich

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 36
Britten: Peter Grimes - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 34
Part: Te Deum - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 9
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 16
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 7


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Strauss: Hero / Stravinsky / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 36
Britten: Peter Grimes - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 34
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 9
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 18
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Handel / Bach / Cage

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 37
Britten: Peter Grimes - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 36
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 9
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 18
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Schumann/Bach/Reich

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 38
Britten: Peter Grimes - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 36
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 9
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 18
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 8


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Britten / Scriabin / Rebel 

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 38
Britten: Peter Grimes - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 36
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 20
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 10
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 18
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 8


----------



## jalex

Stravinsky / Britten / Reich

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 38
Britten: Peter Grimes - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 36
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 20
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 10
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 18
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 10


----------



## science

after Jalex:

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 38
Britten: Peter Grimes - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 35
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 10
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 18
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 10

Reich! / Rebel / Handel


----------



## pjang23

After Science:

Scriabin Bach Handel

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 39
Britten: Peter Grimes - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 34
Part: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 12
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 18
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Strauss: Hero / Stravinsky / Part

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 39
Britten: Peter Grimes - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 34
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 12
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Schumann/Bach/Reich

Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 40
Britten: Peter Grimes - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 34
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 34
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 12
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Bach / Handel / Cage

*Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079 - 42*
Britten: Peter Grimes - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
*Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 35*
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 34
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 12
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 11


----------



## mmsbls

Updated List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079

Updated Board:

Britten: Peter Grimes - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 35
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 34
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 12
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 11


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Britten / Scriabin / Schumann

Britten: Peter Grimes - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 35
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 33
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 13
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 11


----------



## pjang23

Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ / Handel / Schumann

Britten: Peter Grimes - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 36
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 2
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 13
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 11


----------



## jalex

Haydn / Stravinsky / Reich

Britten: Peter Grimes - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 36
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 4
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 13
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 12


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Strauss Tod / Reich

Britten: Peter Grimes - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 36
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 4
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 13
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 23
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 12


----------



## science

after hespdelk:

Britten: Peter Grimes - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 36
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 4
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 13
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 20
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 23
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 12

Reich / Rebel / Schumann


----------



## Trout

After science:

Strauss: Hero / Haydn / Part


Britten: Peter Grimes - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 16
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 36
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 5
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 13
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 23
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Handel / Bruckner / Cage

Britten: Peter Grimes - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
*Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 - 38*
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 5
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
*Schumann: Carnaval - 31*
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 13
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 23
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 12


----------



## mmsbls

Updated List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 

Updated Board:

Britten: Peter Grimes - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 5
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 13
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 23
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 12


----------



## Klavierspieler

Schumann/Rachmaninov/Reich

Britten: Peter Grimes - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 5
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 33
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 13
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 23
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 12


----------



## science

Ok, somebody needs to come to Reich's rescue!


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Britten / Scriabin / Part

Britten: Peter Grimes - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 5
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 33
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 23
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 12


----------



## jalex

Stravinsky / Haydn / Rachmaninoff

Britten: Peter Grimes - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 6
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 33
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 23
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 14


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Part StraussTod (Double enshrinement in the air)

Britten: Peter Grimes - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 8
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 33
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 14


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Strauss: Hero / Stravinsky / Part

Britten: Peter Grimes - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 8
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Schumann: Carnaval - 33
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 24
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 15


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Schumann/Rachmaninov/Reich

Britten: Peter Grimes - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 8
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28*
*Schumann: Carnaval - 35*
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 24
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 15


----------



## Klavierspieler

Updated List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval

Updated Board:

Britten: Peter Grimes - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 8
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 24
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Franck: Variations Symphoniques / Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 / Cage

Britten: Peter Grimes - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 2
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 8
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 1
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 24
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 15


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Britten: Peter Grimes - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 2
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 8
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 1
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 15

Reich / Rebel / Strauss Hero


----------



## tdc

After science:

Schubert / Britten / Part

Britten: Peter Grimes - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 2
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 8
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 - 30*
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 1
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 15


----------



## tdc

Updated List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959 


Updated Board:

Britten: Peter Grimes - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 2
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 8
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 1
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 15


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Shostakovich StraussHero

Britten: Peter Grimes - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 17
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 2
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 10
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 15


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Strauss Tod / Reich

Britten: Peter Grimes - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 2
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 10
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 23
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 15


----------



## Conor71

After hespdelk

Strauss TUV/Britten/Stravinsky

Britten: Peter Grimes - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 2
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 10
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 25
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 14


----------



## jalex

Stravinsky / Haydn / Rachmaninoff

Britten: Peter Grimes - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 2
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 11
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 25
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 16


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Strauss Tod / Reich

Britten: Peter Grimes - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 2
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 11
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 25
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 16


----------



## Trout

Corrected board (hespdelk added to Strauss' Hero instead of Tod)

Britten: Peter Grimes - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 2
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 11
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 16


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Strauss: Hero / Stravinsky / Part

Britten: Peter Grimes - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 2
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 11
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 13
Rebel: Les elemens - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 24
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 17


----------



## science

after trout:

Britten: Peter Grimes - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 2
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 11
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 24
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 17

Reich! / Rachmaninoff / Bruckner


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Franck / Shostakovich / cage

Britten: Peter Grimes - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 12
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 4
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 11
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 14
Rebel: Les elemens - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 24
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 17


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Schumann: Papillons Op. 2/Rachmaninov/Reich

Britten: Peter Grimes - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 12
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 4
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 11
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 15
Rebel: Les elemens - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schumann: Papillons Op. 2 - 2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 24
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 17


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Britten / Rachmaninoff / Rebel

Britten: Peter Grimes - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 12
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 4
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 11
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schumann: Papillons Op. 2 - 2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 24
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 17


----------



## pjang23

StraussTod Part StraussHero

Britten: Peter Grimes - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 12
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 4
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 11
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 16
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schumann: Papillons Op. 2 - 2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 28
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 17


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Britten: Peter Grimes - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 12
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 4
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 11
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schumann: Papillons Op. 2 - 2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 28
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 17

Reich / Rachmaninoff / Bruckner


----------



## tdc

After science:

Britten / Rachmaninoff / Schumann

Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 12
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 4
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 11
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Schumann: Papillons Op. 2 - 1
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 28
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 17


----------



## Trout

Corrected board (science didn't add 2 to Reich):


Britten: Peter Grimes - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 12
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 4
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 11
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Schumann: Papillons Op. 2 - 2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 28
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 17


----------



## Trout

After science:

Stravinsky / Haydn / Schumann

Britten: Peter Grimes - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 12
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 4
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 12
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 17
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Schumann: Papillons Op. 2 - 1
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 28
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19


----------



## tdc

Corrected board: (Trout missed my post)

Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 12
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 4
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 12
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 28
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Franck / Shostakovich / Cage

Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 11
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 6
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 12
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 28
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19Britten: Peter Grimes - 19


----------



## tdc

corrected board again (mmsbls also missed my post):

Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 11
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 6
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 12
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 18
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 28
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19


----------



## Klavierspieler

@$#&%&@#!!!

What will you guys not vote against?

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31/Rachmaninov/Reich

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 2
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 11
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 6
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 12
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 23
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 28
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19


----------



## tdc

Klavierspieler said:


> @$#&%&@#!!!
> 
> What will you guys not vote against?


I think you'll have a better chance with something NOT by Schumann for a while. He is a great composer but I mean hey, Bach and Ravel are my favorite composers, but I am not going to nominate ONLY works by Bach and Ravel, you know what I mean? It doesn't matter how good a composer is, I think most of us are going for a good amount of variety, over just listing all the best works by our favorite composers. I'm greatful you started playing this game, because we need more voters and we also ~needed~ more Schumann, but I think he has enough works on the list now for a little while anyway. Just my opinion.


----------



## Klavierspieler

tdc said:


> I think you'll have a better chance with something NOT by Schumann for a while. He is a great composer but I mean hey, Bach and Ravel are my favorite composers, but I am not going to nominate ONLY works by Bach and Ravel, you know what I mean? It doesn't matter how good a composer is, I think most of us are going for a good amount of variety, over just listing all the best works by our favorite composers. I'm greatful you started playing this game, because we need more voters and we also ~needed~ more Schumann, but I think he has enough works on the list now for a little while anyway. Just my opinion.


Oh, fine. I actually think we have enough Schumann for now, too; I just feel he's too far down the list and so I must somehow compensate by getting as many of his works as possible on the list.

I went through the list and found Beethoven's 31st Piano Sonata sadly missing, so I have edited my vote to have him in place of Schumann.


----------



## pjang23

Haydn StraussTod StraussHero

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 2
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 11
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 6
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 14
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
*Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - 29*
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19


----------



## pjang23

Updated List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung

Current Breakdown by Composer:

18 - Bach, Beethoven
17 - Mozart
12 - Brahms, Schubert
9 - Schumann
8 - Mahler
6 - Debussy, Mendelssohn
5 - Chopin, Haydn, Prokofiev, Ravel
4 - Bartok, Dvorak, Handel, Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich, Strauss, Tchaikovsky, Verdi
3 - Bruckner, Liszt, Schoenberg, Sibelius, Stravinsky, Wagner
2 - Barber, Elgar, Faure, Grieg, Janacek, Monteverdi, Puccini, Vivaldi
1 - Allegri, Alwyn, Berg, Berlioz, Bizet, Borodin, Britten, Bruch, D. Scarlatti, Falla, Gershwin, Gliere, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Josquin, Lalo, Ligeti, Messiaen, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Purcell, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, Saint-Saens, Scelsi, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Tallis, Telemann, Varese, Vaughan Williams, Weber, Webern


Updated Board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 2
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 19
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 11
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 6
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 14
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Part / Reich

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 2
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 11
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 6
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 14
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Beethoven


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 1
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 6
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 14
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Part / Reich

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 1
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 6
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 14
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 19
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19


----------



## Klavierspieler

After hespdelk:

Beethoven/Rachmaninov/Reich

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 3
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 6
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 14
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Strauss / Stravinsky / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 3
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 6
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 14
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 24
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Franck / Shostakovich / Stravinsky

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 3
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 8
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 14
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Rebel: Les elemens - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 18


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 3
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 8
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 14
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 20
Rebel: Les elemens - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 18

Reich / Rebel / Bruckner


----------



## tdc

After science:

Scriabin / Rachmaninoff / Strauss

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 3
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 8
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 14
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Rebel: Les elemens - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 21
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 18


----------



## pjang23

Welcome back Art Rock!

Rebel Haydn StraussHero

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 3
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 8
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 15
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Rebel: Les elemens - 25
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 20
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 18


----------



## Trout

Corrected board (mmsbls missed my vote):

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 3
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 8
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 15
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 21
Rebel: Les elemens - 25
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Beethoven/Rachmaninov/Reich

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 5
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 8
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 15
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Rebel: Les elemens - 25
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19


----------



## science

after K. Spieler: 

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 5
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 8
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 15
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Rebel: Les elemens - 27
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19

Rebel / Reich / Bruckner


----------



## tdc

After science:

Rachmaninoff / Franck / Rebel

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 5
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 9
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 15
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 24
Rebel: Les elemens - 26
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19


----------



## pjang23

Rebel Beethoven Rachmaninoff

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 6
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 9
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 15
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 23
Rebel: Les elemens - 28
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19


----------



## Charon

Bruckner/rachmaninoff/ stravinsky


----------



## mmsbls

Charon's vote:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 6
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 9
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 15
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 24
Rebel: Les elemens - 28
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Charon:

Franck / Shostakovich / Stravinsky

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 6
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 11
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 15
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 24
Rebel: Les elemens - 28
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 17


----------



## jalex

Strav / Haydn / Franck

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 6
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 10
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 16
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 24
Rebel: Les elemens - 28
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19


----------



## science

after jalex:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 6
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 10
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 16
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 23
Rebel: Les elemens - 30
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19

Rebel / Reich / Rachmaninoff


----------



## science

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens

Current Breakdown by Composer:

18 - Bach, Beethoven
17 - Mozart
12 - Brahms, Schubert
9 - Schumann
8 - Mahler
6 - Debussy, Mendelssohn
5 - Chopin, Haydn, Prokofiev, Ravel
4 - Bartok, Dvorak, Handel, Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich, Strauss, Tchaikovsky, Verdi
3 - Bruckner, Liszt, Schoenberg, Sibelius, Stravinsky, Wagner
2 - Barber, Elgar, Faure, Grieg, Janacek, Monteverdi, Puccini, Vivaldi
1 - Allegri, Alwyn, Berg, Berlioz, Bizet, Borodin, Britten, Bruch, D. Scarlatti, Falla, Gershwin, Gliere, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Josquin, Lalo, Ligeti, Messiaen, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Purcell, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, Saint-Saens, Scelsi, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Tallis, Telemann, Varese, Vaughan Williams, Weber, Webern, Rebel

New board: 

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 6
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 10
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 16
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Haydn / Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 5
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 10
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 17
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19


----------



## Trout

After Art Rock:

Strauss / Stravinsky / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 5
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 10
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 17
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 24
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 20


----------



## Trout

Tchaikovsky, anyone?


----------



## Klavierspieler

As soon as Beethoven is enshrined.

After Trout:

Beethoven/Rachmaninov/Reich

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 7
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 10
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 17
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 24
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 24
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Franck / Shostakovich / Stravinsky

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 7
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 12
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 17
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 24
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 24
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 19


----------



## jalex

Strav / Haydn / Rach

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 7
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 12
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 18
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 24
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 21


----------



## pjang23

What are your ideas for Tchaikovsky? Symphony No.5? Earlier symphonies? Ballet? Opera? Rococo Variations? Piano Trio? My personal favorites are Piano Trio, Rococo Variations and Serenade Melancolique.

After jalex:

Part Haydn Rachmaninoff

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 7
Britten: Peter Grimes - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 12
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 19
Part: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 22
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 24
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 21


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Rachmaninoff / Britten / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 7
Britten: Peter Grimes - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 12
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 19
Part: Te Deum - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 24
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 24
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 21


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Strauss / Stravinsky / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 7
Britten: Peter Grimes - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 12
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 19
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 24
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 22


A Tchaikovsky ballet would probably be my first choice followed by Francesca da Rimini, Symphony No. 5, and the Piano Trio.


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Haydn Rachmaninoff

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 7
Britten: Peter Grimes - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 12
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 20
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 23
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 22


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Beethoven/Rachmaninov/Reich

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 9
Britten: Peter Grimes - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 12
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 20
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 24
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 22


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Rachmaninoff / Britten / Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 8
Britten: Peter Grimes - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 12
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 20
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 26
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Franck / Shostakovich / Stravinsky

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 8
Britten: Peter Grimes - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 14
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 20
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 26
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 21

I'd support Tchaikovsky's 5th symphony or Rococo variations


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 8
Britten: Peter Grimes - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 14
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 20
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 27
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 25
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 21

Reich / Rachmaninoff / Strauss


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Haydn / Beethoven


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 7
Britten: Peter Grimes - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 14
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 21
Part: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 27
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 25
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 21


----------



## Trout

After Art Rock:

Strauss / Haydn / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 7
Britten: Peter Grimes - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 14
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 22
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 27
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 21


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Haydn / Beethoven


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 6
Britten: Peter Grimes - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 14
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 23
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 27
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Franck / Shostakovich / Stravinsky

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 6
Britten: Peter Grimes - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 16
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 23
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 27
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 20


----------



## Klavierspieler

Beethoven/Rachmaninov/Cage

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 8
Britten: Peter Grimes - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 16
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 23
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 28
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 20


----------



## jalex

Stravinsky / Haydn / Rachmaninoff

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 6
Britten: Peter Grimes - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 16
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 24
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 26
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 22


----------



## tdc

After jalex: (w/ correction - jalex took 2 points off Rach)

Rachmaninoff / Scriabin / Strauss

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 6
Britten: Peter Grimes - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 16
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 24
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 29
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 19
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 22


----------



## jalex

tdc said:


> After jalex: (w/ correction - jalex took 2 points off Rach)


Nah, Klavierspieler posted while I was typing. I'd never be so dishonest


----------



## tdc

jalex said:


> Nah, Klavierspieler posted while I was typing. I'd never be so dishonest


you are absolutely right - corrected board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 8
Britten: Peter Grimes - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 16
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 24
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 29
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 19
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 22


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven Scriabin Strauss

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 10
Britten: Peter Grimes - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 16
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 24
Part: Te Deum - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 29
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 25
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 22


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Strauss / Stravinsky / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 10
Britten: Peter Grimes - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 16
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 24
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 29
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Franck / Shostakovich / Stravinsky

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 10
Britten: Peter Grimes - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 18
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 24
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 29
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 22


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 10
Britten: Peter Grimes - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 18
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 23
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 30
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 22

Reich / Rachmaninoff / Haydn


----------



## science

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances 

Current Breakdown by Composer:

18 - Bach, Beethoven
17 - Mozart
12 - Brahms, Schubert
9 - Schumann
8 - Mahler
6 - Debussy, Mendelssohn
5 - Chopin, Haydn, Prokofiev, Ravel, Rachmaninoff
4 - Bartok, Dvorak, Handel, Shostakovich, Strauss, Tchaikovsky, Verdi
3 - Bruckner, Liszt, Schoenberg, Sibelius, Stravinsky, Wagner
2 - Barber, Elgar, Faure, Grieg, Janacek, Monteverdi, Puccini, Vivaldi
1 - Allegri, Alwyn, Berg, Berlioz, Bizet, Borodin, Britten, Bruch, D. Scarlatti, Falla, Gershwin, Gliere, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Josquin, Lalo, Ligeti, Messiaen, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Purcell, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, Saint-Saens, Scelsi, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Tallis, Telemann, Varese, Vaughan Williams, Weber, Webern, Rebel

New board: 

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 10
Britten: Peter Grimes - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 18
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 23
Part: Te Deum - 12
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 22


----------



## Klavierspieler

You missed Strauss!

Beethoven/Rachmaninov/Reich

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 12
Britten: Peter Grimes - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 18
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 23
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 31
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 22


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Beethoven Strauss

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 13
Britten: Peter Grimes - 20
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 18
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 25
Part: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 31
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 22


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Britten / Rachmaninoff / Strauss

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 13
Britten: Peter Grimes - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 18
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 25
Part: Te Deum - 12
*Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances - 32*
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 25
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 22


----------



## tdc

Updated List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances 


Updated Board:


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 13
Britten: Peter Grimes - 22
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 18
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 25
Part: Te Deum - 12
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 25
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 22


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Part / Britten

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 13
Britten: Peter Grimes - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 18
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 25
Part: Te Deum - 13
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 25
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 22


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 12
Britten: Peter Grimes - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 18
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 25
Part: Te Deum - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 25
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 22


----------



## jalex

Stravinsky / Haydn / Franck


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 12
Britten: Peter Grimes - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 17
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 26
Part: Te Deum - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 25
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 24


----------



## science

after jalex:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 12
Britten: Peter Grimes - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 17
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 27
Part: Te Deum - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 25
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 24

Reich / Haydn / Bruckner


----------



## Trout

After science:

Strauss / Stravinsky / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 12
Britten: Peter Grimes - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 17
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 27
Part: Te Deum - 13
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 25


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Haydn/ Beethoven


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 11
Britten: Peter Grimes - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 17
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 28
Part: Te Deum - 13
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Art Rock:

Franck / Shostakovich / Stravinsky

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 11
Britten: Peter Grimes - 21
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 19
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 28
Part: Te Deum - 13
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 24


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Britten / Scriabin / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 11
Britten: Peter Grimes - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 19
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 28
Part: Te Deum - 12
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 24


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Beethoven/Haydn/Cage

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 13
Britten: Peter Grimes - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 21
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 19
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 29
Part: Te Deum - 12
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 24


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Part Strauss

Britten: Peter Grimes - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 21
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 19
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 31
Part: Te Deum - 13
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 24


----------



## jalex

Haydn / Stravinsky / Franck

Britten: Peter Grimes - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 21
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 18
*Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ - 33*
Part: Te Deum - 13
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 25


----------



## pjang23

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ

Current Breakdown by Composer:

18 - Bach, Beethoven
17 - Mozart
12 - Brahms, Schubert
9 - Schumann
8 - Mahler
6 - Debussy, Haydn, Mendelssohn
5 - Chopin, Prokofiev, Rachmaninoff, Ravel
4 - Bartok, Dvorak, Handel, Shostakovich, Strauss, Tchaikovsky, Verdi
3 - Bruckner, Liszt, Schoenberg, Sibelius, Stravinsky, Wagner
2 - Barber, Elgar, Faure, Grieg, Janacek, Monteverdi, Puccini, Vivaldi
1 - Allegri, Alwyn, Berg, Berlioz, Bizet, Borodin, Britten, Bruch, D. Scarlatti, Falla, Gershwin, Gliere, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Josquin, Lalo, Ligeti, Messiaen, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Purcell, Rebel, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, Saint-Saens, Scelsi, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Tallis, Telemann, Varese, Vaughan Williams, Weber, Webern

New board: 

Britten: Peter Grimes - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 21
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 18
Part: Te Deum - 13
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 25


----------



## jalex

pjang23 said:


> 5 - Rachmaninoff
> 
> 4 - Bartok, Dvorak, Handel, Shostakovich
> 3 - Sibelius, Stravinsky, Wagner(!)
> 2 - Monteverdi
> 1 - Berg, Berlioz, Britten, Ives, Purcell, Webern


I'd say Rach is punching above his weight compared to these guys. I've never really understood all the fuss over his music.


----------



## Klavierspieler

You left off Beethoven!

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 13
Britten: Peter Grimes - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 21
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 18
Part: Te Deum - 13
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 25


----------



## Charon

After Klavierspieler:

Stravinsky/Beethoven/Bruckner

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 14
Britten: Peter Grimes - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 21
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 18
Part: Te Deum - 13
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 27 

I also think Rach is over-represented!!!



Anybody want to nominate a Handel opera? Ariodante?

I think it's about time we see Mozart's Horn Concerto's get a shot.

Sylvius Leopold Weiss wrote some lovely music for the lute, but none of it is on this list yet.

How about Vaughan Williams' Piano Quintet in C minor?

I wouldn't mind supporting Ernest MacMillan. His string quartet in C minor is lovely.


----------



## Trout

After Charon:

Wagner: Siegfried Idyll / Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 14
Britten: Peter Grimes - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 21
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 18
Part: Te Deum - 12
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 2


----------



## Trout

Charon said:


> Anybody want to nominate a Handel opera? Ariodante?
> 
> I think it's about time we see Mozart's Horn Concerto's get a shot.
> 
> Sylvius Leopold Weiss wrote some lovely music for the lute, but none of it is on this list yet.
> 
> How about Vaughan Williams' Piano Quintet in C minor?
> 
> I wouldn't mind supporting Ernest MacMillan. His string quartet in C minor is lovely.


I'd support Mozart's 3rd or 4th horn concerto and Vaughan Williams' Piano Quintet, however I think his Symphony No. 5 should go first. Also, Berlioz seems to be under-represented. His _Requiem_ should remedy that...


----------



## pjang23

Opera altogether is underrepresented (probably because not many of us are familiar with the literature, and because it's a lot of work to explore) and big names like Mozart's Magic Flute and Wagner's Meistersinger are missing. I'd help with Berlioz's Requiem. Will you be grouping the four Mozart Horn Concerti?


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Franck / Shostakovich / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 14
Britten: Peter Grimes - 23
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 21
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 20
Part: Te Deum - 11
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 2


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Strauss / Reich

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 14
Britten: Peter Grimes - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 21
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 20
Part: Te Deum - 11
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 2


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk: (corrected board)

Britten / Scriabin / Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 13
Britten: Peter Grimes - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 21
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 20
Part: Te Deum - 11
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 2


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Part / Bruckner


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 13
Britten: Peter Grimes - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 20
Part: Te Deum - 12
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 2


----------



## jalex

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 13
Britten: Peter Grimes - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 19
Part: Te Deum - 12
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 29
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 3

Stravinsky / Wagner / Franck


----------



## science

after jalex:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 13
Britten: Peter Grimes - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 19
Part: Te Deum - 12
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 26
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 3

Reich / Stravinsky / Strauss


----------



## Trout

After science:

Strauss / Wagner / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 13
Britten: Peter Grimes - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 19
Part: Te Deum - 11
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 28
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 4


----------



## An Die Freude

Tchaikovsky/Arvo Part - Spiegel Im Spiegel/Cage

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 13
Britten: Peter Grimes - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 19
Part: Spiegel Im Spiegel - 1
Part: Te Deum - 11
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 28
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Wagner - Siegfried Idyll - 4


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Shostakovich / Beethoven


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 12
Britten: Peter Grimes - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 19
Part: Spiegel Im Spiegel - 1
Part: Te Deum - 11
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 28
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Wagner - Siegfried Idyll - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

Beethoven/Tschaikowski/Cage

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 14
Britten: Peter Grimes - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 19
Part: Spiegel Im Spiegel - 1
Part: Te Deum - 11
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 28
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner - Siegfried Idyll - 4


----------



## jalex

Stravinsky / Wagner / Franck

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 14
Britten: Peter Grimes - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 18
Part: Te Deum - 11
Part: Spiegel Im Spiegel - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 28
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 5


----------



## An Die Freude

What Mahler pieces have been nominated?


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven PartTD Strauss

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 16
Britten: Peter Grimes - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 18
Part: Te Deum - 12
Part: Spiegel Im Spiegel - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 5

Works of Mahler:
Das Lied von der Erde
Kindertotenlieder
Rueckert Lieder
Symphony No.1
Symphony No.2
Symphony No.4
Symphony No.6
Symphony No.9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Franck / Shostakovich / Stravinsky

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 16
Britten: Peter Grimes - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 20
Part: Te Deum - 12
Part: Spiegel Im Spiegel - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 31
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 5


----------



## Charon

After mmsbls:

Mahler 5/Stravinsky/Bruckner

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 16
Britten: Peter Grimes - 25
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 20
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Part: Te Deum - 12
Part: Spiegel Im Spiegel - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 5


----------



## tdc

After Charon:

Stravinsky / Britten / Tchaikovsky

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 16
Britten: Peter Grimes - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 20
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Part: Te Deum - 12
Part: Spiegel Im Spiegel - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
*Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms - 34*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 5


----------



## tdc

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms



Updated Board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 16
Britten: Peter Grimes - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 20
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Part: Te Deum - 12
Part: Spiegel Im Spiegel - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 5


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Strauss / Wagner / Part: Te Deum

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 16
Britten: Peter Grimes - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 20
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Part: Te Deum - 11
Part: Spiegel Im Spiegel - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 29
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 6


What's with the Part nominations? Not that he is a bad composer, but I think there are many more composers deserving of a second work than Arvo.


----------



## science

after trout:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 16
Britten: Peter Grimes - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 20
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Part: Te Deum - 11
Part: Spiegel Im Spiegel - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 29
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 7

Reich / Wagner / Bruckner


----------



## Klavierspieler

Beethoven/Tschaikowski/Reich

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 18
Britten: Peter Grimes - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 20
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Part: Te Deum - 11
Part: Spiegel Im Spiegel - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 29
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Franck / Shostakovich / Cage

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 18
Britten: Peter Grimes - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 22
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Part: Te Deum - 11
Part: Spiegel Im Spiegel - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 29
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 7


----------



## pjang23

Wagner Mahler Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 18
Britten: Peter Grimes - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 22
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Part: Te Deum - 11
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 29
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 9


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Britten / Wagner / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 18
Britten: Peter Grimes - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 22
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Part: Te Deum - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 29
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 10


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Part / Reich

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 18
Britten: Peter Grimes - 26
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 22
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Part: Te Deum - 12
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 29
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 9


----------



## tdc

corrected board: 

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 18
Britten: Peter Grimes - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 22
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Part: Te Deum - 11
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 29
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 10


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Mahler / Beethoven


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 17
Britten: Peter Grimes - 28
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 22
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Part: Te Deum - 11
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 29
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 10


----------



## jalex

Britten / Wagner / Reich

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 17
Britten: Peter Grimes - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 22
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Part: Te Deum - 11
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 29
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 11


----------



## Trout

After jalex:

Strauss / Wagner / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 17
Britten: Peter Grimes - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 22
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Part: Te Deum - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 31
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 12


----------



## science

after Trout:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 17
Britten: Peter Grimes - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 22
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Part: Te Deum - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 12

Reich / Tchaikovsky / Strauss


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Mahler / Bruckner


Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 17
Britten: Peter Grimes - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 26
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 22
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Part: Te Deum - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 12


----------



## pjang23

Wagner Mahler Strauss

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 17
Britten: Peter Grimes - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 26
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 22
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Part: Te Deum - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 29
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 14


----------



## jalex

Mozart PC 25 / Mozart Symphony 39 / Franck

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 17
Britten: Peter Grimes - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 26
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto 25 - 2
Mozart: Symphony 39 - 1
Part: Te Deum - 10
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 29
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After jalex:

Franck / Mozart PC / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 17
Britten: Peter Grimes - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 26
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto 25 - 3
Mozart: Symphony 39 - 1
Part: Te Deum - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 29
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Beethoven/Tschaikowsky/Cage

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 19
Britten: Peter Grimes - 30
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto 25 - 3
Mozart: Symphony 39 - 1
Part: Te Deum - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 29
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Britten / Mahler / Strauss

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 19
Britten: Peter Grimes - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto 25 - 3
Mozart: Symphony 39 - 1
Part: Te Deum - 9
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Strauss / Wagner / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 19
Britten: Peter Grimes - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto 25 - 3
Mozart: Symphony 39 - 1
Part: Te Deum - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 16


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Beethoven/Tschaikowsky/Cage

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 21
Britten: Peter Grimes - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto 25 - 3
Mozart: Symphony 39 - 1
Part: Te Deum - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Franck / Mozart PC / Cage

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 21
Britten: Peter Grimes - 32
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 25
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto 25 - 4
Mozart: Symphony 39 - 1
Part: Te Deum - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 16


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Britten / Scriabin / Tchaikovsky

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 21
Britten: Peter Grimes - 34
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 25
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto 25 - 4
Mozart: Symphony 39 - 1
Part: Te Deum - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 16


----------



## pjang23

Mahler Shostakovich Strauss

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 21
Britten: Peter Grimes - 34
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 25
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto 25 - 4
Mozart: Symphony 39 - 1
Part: Te Deum - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 29
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 16


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Strauss / Cage

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 - 21
Britten: Peter Grimes - 34
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 25
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto 25 - 4
Mozart: Symphony 39 - 1
Part: Te Deum - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 16


----------



## science

Let me publish this correction, as of hespdelk's vote: 

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 21
Britten: Peter Grimes - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 25
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 4
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 2
Part: Te Deum - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15


----------



## science

and now me, after hespdelk: 

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 21
Britten: Peter Grimes - 33
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 25
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 5
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 2
Part: Te Deum - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15

Reich / Mozart PC / Britten


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Mahler / Beethoven


Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 20
Britten: Peter Grimes - 33
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 25
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 5
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 2
Part: Te Deum - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Let me publish this correction, as of hespdelk's vote:


I noticed you added a point to the Mozart symphony, but I don't think anyone has voted for that work yet since it was nominated...

corrected board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 20
Britten: Peter Grimes - 33
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 25
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 5
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 1
Part: Te Deum - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15


----------



## jalex

Mozart 39 / Mozart / Franck

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 20
Britten: Peter Grimes - 33
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 24
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 6
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 3
Part: Te Deum - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15


----------



## science

tdc said:


> I noticed you added a point to the Mozart symphony, but I don't think anyone has voted for that work yet since it was nominated...
> 
> corrected board:


Yes, that is correct. Good eyes!


----------



## science

after jalex:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 20
Britten: Peter Grimes - 33
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 24
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 6
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 3
Part: Te Deum - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 29
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15

Reich / Tchaikovsky / Strauss


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Strauss / Reich

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 20
Britten: Peter Grimes - 33
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 26
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 24
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 6
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 3
Part: Te Deum - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15


----------



## Klavierspieler

After hespdelk:

Beethoven/Tschaikowsky/Reich

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 22
Britten: Peter Grimes - 33
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 26
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 24
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 6
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 3
Part: Te Deum - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Mahler / Mozart 39


Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 22
Britten: Peter Grimes - 33
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 26
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 26
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 24
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 6
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 2
Part: Te Deum - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15


----------



## jalex

Mozart 39 / Mozart / Franck

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 22
Britten: Peter Grimes - 33
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 26
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 26
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 23
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 7
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 4
Part: Te Deum - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15


----------



## Art Rock

Cage / Mahler / Beethoven


Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 21
Britten: Peter Grimes - 33
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 26
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 28
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 23
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 7
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 4
Part: Te Deum - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15


----------



## science

after Art Rock:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 21
Britten: Peter Grimes - 33
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 28
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 23
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 8
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 4
Part: Te Deum - 8
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15

Reich / Mozart PC / Bruckner


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Franck / Mozart PC / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 21
Britten: Peter Grimes - 33
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 28
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 25
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 9
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 4
Part: Te Deum - 7
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Strauss / Cage

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 21
Britten: Peter Grimes - 33
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 27
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 27
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 25
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 9
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 4
Part: Te Deum - 7
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 31
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15


----------



## jalex

Mozart 39 / Mozart / Franck

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 21
Britten: Peter Grimes - 33
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 27
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 27
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 24
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 6
Part: Te Deum - 7
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 31
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 15


----------



## Trout

After jalex:

Strauss / Wagner / Part

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 21
Britten: Peter Grimes - 33
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 27
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 27
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 24
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 6
Part: Te Deum - 6
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 16


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Beethoven/Tschaikowsky/Cage

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 23
Britten: Peter Grimes - 33
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 27
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 26
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 24
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 10
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 6
Part: Te Deum - 6
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Franck / Mozart PC / Cage

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 23
Britten: Peter Grimes - 33
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 27
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 26
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 11
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 6
Part: Te Deum - 6
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 16


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 / Bach: Suites for Solo Lute /Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 2
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 1
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 23
Britten: Peter Grimes - 33
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 27
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 26
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 11
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 6
Part: Te Deum - 6
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 16


----------



## pjang23

Shostakovich Britten Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 2
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 1
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 23
Britten: Peter Grimes - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 27
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 26
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 11
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 6
Part: Te Deum - 6
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 31
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 16


----------



## Trout

tdc said:


> Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 / Bach: Suites for Solo Lute /Strauss


Never heard Bach's Lute Suites. Do you recommend any recordings?


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 2
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 1
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 23
Britten: Peter Grimes - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 26
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 26
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 13
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 6
Part: Te Deum - 6
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 31
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 16

Reich / Mozart PC / Bruckner


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> Never heard Bach's Lute Suites. Do you recommend any recordings?


I have heard good recordings of these works performed on lute, nylon stringed guitar and also keyboard. I have heard great guitar recordings by people like Segovia, John Williams and Sharon Isbin and many others. I have recordings performed on lute by Jakob Lindberg that are also very good. I think there are a lot of great period instrument renditions of these works as well.

John Williams guitar:






Andreas Martin lute:






Prelude from BWV 998 on Lute:






Per Olov-Kindgren playing Prelude from BWV 998 on Guitar:






Michelle Barchi Playing BWV 996 on Lute Harpsichord:


----------



## Trout

After science:

Strauss / Wagner / Part

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 2
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 1
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 23
Britten: Peter Grimes - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 26
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 26
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 13
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 6
Part: Te Deum - 5
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 17



@tdc Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## jalex

Mozart 39 / Mozart / Franck


Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 2
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 1
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 23
Britten: Peter Grimes - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 26
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 25
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 14
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 8
Part: Te Deum - 5
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 17


----------



## Klavierspieler

Beethoven/Tschaikowsky/Reich


----------



## mmsbls

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 2
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 1
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 25
Britten: Peter Grimes - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 26
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 25
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 25
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 14
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 8
Part: Te Deum - 5
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Franck / Mozart PC / Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 2
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 1
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 25
Britten: Peter Grimes - 34
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 26
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 27
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 8
Part: Te Deum - 5
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 17


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bach Lute / Britten / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 2
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 25
Britten: Peter Grimes - 35
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 26
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 27
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 8
Part: Te Deum - 5
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 17


----------



## pjang23

BachHarp Scriabin Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 4
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 25
Britten: Peter Grimes - 35
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 26
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 27
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 8
Part: Te Deum - 5
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 24
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 17


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 4
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 26
Britten: Peter Grimes - 35
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 27
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 8
Part: Te Deum - 5
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 24
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 17

Reich / Beethoven / Bruckner


----------



## Trout

After science:

Strauss / Wagner / Part

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 4
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 26
Britten: Peter Grimes - 35
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 27
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 8
Part: Te Deum - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 24
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 34
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 18


----------



## Klavierspieler

Beethoven/Tschaikowsky/Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 4
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 28
Britten: Peter Grimes - 35
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 27
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 8
Part: Te Deum - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 24
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 34
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 18


----------



## pjang23

Shostakovich Mahler Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 4
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 28
Britten: Peter Grimes - 35
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 27
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 8
Part: Te Deum - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 24
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 33
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 18


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Britten / Bach Harp / Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 28
Britten: Peter Grimes - 37
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 27
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 15
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 8
Part: Te Deum - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 24
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 18


----------



## jalex

Mozart 39 / Mozart / Franck

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 28
Britten: Peter Grimes - 37
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 24
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 26
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 16
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 10
Part: Te Deum - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 24
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After jalex:

Franck / Mozart PC / Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 28
Britten: Peter Grimes - 37
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 28
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 17
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 10
Part: Te Deum - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 24
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 18


----------



## Charon

after mmsbls:

Mozart 39/Mahler 5/Bruckner 5

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 28
Britten: Peter Grimes - 37
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 28
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 17
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 12
Part: Te Deum - 4
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 24
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 18


----------



## Trout

After Charon:

Strauss / Berlioz: Requiem / Part

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 28
Berlioz: Requiem - 1
Britten: Peter Grimes - 37
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 28
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 17
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 12
Part: Te Deum - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 24
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 34
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 18


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Beethoven/Tchaikowsky/Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 30
Berlioz: Requiem - 1
Britten: Peter Grimes - 37
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 28
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 17
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 12
Part: Te Deum - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 24
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 34
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 18


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 30
Berlioz: Requiem - 1
Britten: Peter Grimes - 37
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 28
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 17
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 12
Part: Te Deum - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 35
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 18

Reich / Strauss / Scriabin


----------



## tdc

After science:

Wagner / Berlioz / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 30
Berlioz: Requiem - 2
Britten: Peter Grimes - 37
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 23
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 28
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 17
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 12
Part: Te Deum - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 35
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Franck / Mozart PC / Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 30
Berlioz: Requiem - 2
Britten: Peter Grimes - 37
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 30
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 18
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 12
Part: Te Deum - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 35
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## pjang23

Berlioz Britten Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 30
Berlioz: Requiem - 4
Britten: Peter Grimes - 38
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 30
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 18
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 12
Part: Te Deum - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 34
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 31
Berlioz: Requiem - 4
Britten: Peter Grimes - 38
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 30
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 18
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 12
Part: Te Deum - 3
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 34
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20

Reich / Beethoven / Bruckner


----------



## Trout

After science:

Strauss / Berlioz / Part

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 31
Berlioz: Requiem - 5
Britten: Peter Grimes - 38
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 30
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 18
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 12
Part: Te Deum - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 36
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Beethoven/Tschaikowsky/Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 33
Berlioz: Requiem - 5
Britten: Peter Grimes - 38
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 30
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 18
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 12
Part: Te Deum - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 36
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## jalex

Mozart 39 / Mozart / Franck

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 33
Berlioz: Requiem - 5
Britten: Peter Grimes - 38
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 29
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 19
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 14
Part: Te Deum - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 36
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After jalex:

Franck / Mozart PC / Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 33
Berlioz: Requiem - 5
Britten: Peter Grimes - 38
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 21
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 31
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 20
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 14
Part: Te Deum - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 36
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## tdc

@jalex - very good nominations so far, but after you recently pointed out how many composers need more works on the list (which is true) I am surprised to see ALL of your votes now going to Mozart...
??

After jalex:

Britten / Scriabin / Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 33
Berlioz: Requiem - 5
Britten: Peter Grimes - 40
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 29
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 19
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 14
Part: Te Deum - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 24
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 35
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## jalex

tdc said:


> @jalex - very good nominations so far, but after you recently pointed out how many composers need more works on the list (which is true) I am surprised to see ALL of your votes now going to Mozart


Earlier on I posted noting a few missing 'big guns' which I thought I might try to get in first. The other thing was mainly a comment about the relative worth of Rachmaninoff compared to others - I _will _be voting for Bartok, Berlioz, Britten and co a bit later but in terms of absolute worth after these Mozarts there are still a couple of Beethoven works which I think deserve to get on first (SQ 13, [maybe 15 and 16] and Diabelli Vars). Next up after that are the inexplicably absent Bartok SQs and Handel's Samson


----------



## pjang23

Berlioz Britten Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 33
Berlioz: Requiem - 7
*Britten: Peter Grimes - 41*
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 29
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 19
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 14
Part: Te Deum - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 24
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 34
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## pjang23

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes

New Board:
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 33
Berlioz: Requiem - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 29
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 19
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 14
Part: Te Deum - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 24
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 34
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 33
Berlioz: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 29
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 19
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 14
Part: Te Deum - 2
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 34
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20

Brahms / Reich / Scriabin


----------



## Trout

jalex said:


> Earlier on I posted noting a few missing 'big guns' which I thought I might try to get in first. The other thing was mainly a comment about the relative worth of Rachmaninoff compared to others - I _will _be voting for Bartok, Berlioz, Britten and co a bit later but in terms of absolute worth after these Mozarts there are still a couple of Beethoven works which I think deserve to get on first (SQ 13, [maybe 15 and 16] and Diabelli Vars). Next up after that are the inexplicably absent Bartok SQs and Handel's Samson


What?? The Beethoven quartets completely slipped my mind! The 15th especially needs to get nominated _now_.


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 / Strauss / Part

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 33
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 2
Berlioz: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 29
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 19
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 14
Part: Te Deum - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 35
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Beethoven Sonata/Beethoven SQ/Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 35
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 3
Berlioz: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 22
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 29
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 19
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 14
Part: Te Deum - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 35
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

My post #5019 was not credited. My vote here is identical so I will just double my vote when updating the board.

Franck / Mozart PC / Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 35
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 3
Berlioz: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 33
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 21
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 14
Part: Te Deum - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 35
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Strauss / Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 35
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 3
Berlioz: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 33
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 21
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 14
Part: Te Deum - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 36
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## pjang23

Wow, this will be a lot of work to clear up.

BeethovenPS BeethovenSQ Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 5
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 37
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 4
Berlioz: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 33
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 21
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 14
Part: Te Deum - 1
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 35
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bach HC / Bach LS / Part

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 7
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 37
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 4
Berlioz: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 33
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 21
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 35
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 7
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 37
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 5
Berlioz: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 33
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 21
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 35
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20

Reich / Beeth SQ / Bruckner


----------



## Trout

After science:

Strauss / Beethoven: String Quartet / Bruckner

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 7
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 37
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Berlioz: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 33
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 21
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 37
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Beethoven PS/Beethoven SQ/Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 7
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 39
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 33
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 21
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 14
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 37
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## Charon

After Klavierspieler:

Mozart 39/Mozart 25/Tchaikovsky


Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 7
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 39
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 33
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 16
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 37
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Charon:

BeethovenPS BachHarp Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 8
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 41
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 33
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 16
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 36
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## An Die Freude

Tchaik/BeetSonata/Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 8
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 4
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 - 42*
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 33
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 16
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 35
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## science

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31

New board:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 8
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 33
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 16
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 35
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## tdc

After An Die Freude:

Berlioz / Franck / Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 8
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 20
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 34
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 16
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 34
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Franck / Mozart PC / Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 8
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 36
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 23
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 16
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 34
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 8
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 36
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 23
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 16
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 33
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 35
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 20

Reich / Strauss / Bruckner


----------



## Trout

After science:

Strauss / Wagner / Bruckner

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 8
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 36
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 23
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 16
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 33
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 37
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 21


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Beethoven/Tschaikowsky/Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 8
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Berlioz: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 36
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 23
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 16
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 37
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 21


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Strauss / Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 8
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Berlioz: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 19
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 36
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 23
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 16
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 38
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Franck / Mozart PC / Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 8
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Berlioz: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 38
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 16
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 38
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 21


----------



## jalex

Mozart 39 / Beethoven / Franck

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 8
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 10
Berlioz: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 18
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 37
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 18
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 38
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 21


----------



## tdc

After Jalex:

Bach HC / Bach LS / Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 10
Berlioz: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 37
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 18
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 38
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 21


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 10
Berlioz: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 37
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 23
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 18
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 33
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 39
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 21

Reich / Strauss / Mozart PC


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Beethoven/Tschaikowsky/Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 12
Berlioz: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 37
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 23
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 18
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 39
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 21


----------



## Charon

After Klavierspieler:

Mozart 39/Mozart 25/Bruckner

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 12
Berlioz: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 17
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 37
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 20
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 39
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Charon:

Franck / Mozart PC / Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 12
Berlioz: Requiem - 9
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 39
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 25
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 20
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 39
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 21


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Wagner / Berlioz / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 12
Berlioz: Requiem - 10
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 39
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 25
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 20
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 39
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 23


----------



## science

after tdc:
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 12
Berlioz: Requiem - 10
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 39
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 25
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 20
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 34
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 40
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 23

Reich / Strauss / Scriabin


----------



## jalex

Beethoven / Mozart 39 / Franck

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 14
Berlioz: Requiem - 10
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 38
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 25
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 34
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 40
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 23


----------



## pjang23

Berlioz Wagner Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 14
Berlioz: Requiem - 12
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 38
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 25
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 34
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 39
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 24


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Strauss / Berlioz / Bruckner 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 14
Berlioz: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 38
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 25
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 34
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 41
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 24


Strauss has 41 points yet has still not made the list


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Beethoven/Tschaikowsky/Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 16
Berlioz: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 38
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 25
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 33
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 41
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 24

Would anyone support Elgar's Piano Quintet?


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler: 

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 16
Berlioz: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 16
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 38
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 34
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 43
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 24

Strauss / Reich / Mozart PC


----------



## tdc

After science:

Bach HC / Brahms / Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 16
Berlioz: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 38
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 34
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 43
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 24


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Strauss / Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 16
Berlioz: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 38
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 33
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Strauss: A Hero's Life - 44
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Strauss / Franck / Reich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 16
Berlioz: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
*Franck: Variations Symphoniques - 39*
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
*Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 32*
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
*Strauss: A Hero's Life - 46*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 24


----------



## mmsbls

New List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239: Strauss: A Hero's Life
240; Franck: Variations Symphoniques

New board:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 16
Berlioz: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 24


----------



## tdc

I believe Reich is now in too !


----------



## mmsbls

Yes you're correct. I wasn't even paying attention, and it was a triple play.

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239: Strauss: A Hero's Life
240: Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241: Reich: Music for 18 Musicians

New board:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 16
Berlioz: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 24


----------



## mmsbls

I nominated Franck's Variations Symphoniques awhile ago and voted +2 for it since then. I noticed that twice someone else voted a +1 for it, but I believe those were the only votes. I'm not sure how often a work has been "listed" with essentially only one person voting for it. 

Question: How do people feel about the fact that one person can get a work listed? We have fewer people voting now than earlier so those who vote twice a day have enough power to get almost any work listed. The Franck had one person vote consistently against it, but no one else ever did (I believe). Obviously if at least two people voted against a work consistently, no one could "list" a work. We have had a few works that got many negative votes, but usually those negative votes are distributed so most nominations can get in through the work of only one person.


----------



## tdc

mmsbls said:


> I nominated Franck's Variations Symphoniques awhile ago and voted +2 for it since then. I noticed that twice someone else voted a +1 for it, but I believe those were the only votes. I'm not sure how often a work has been "listed" with essentially only one person voting for it.
> 
> Question: How do people feel about the fact that one person can get a work listed? We have fewer people voting now than earlier so those who vote twice a day have enough power to get almost any work listed. The Franck had one person vote consistently against it, but no one else ever did (I believe). Obviously if at least two people voted against a work consistently, no one could "list" a work. We have had a few works that got many negative votes, but usually those negative votes are distributed so most nominations can get in through the work of only one person.


I think its a decent system. The reason Franck got in is because it didn't receive a lot of negative votes, and you loved the work enough to give it your 2 points consistently every time you voted which I believe was usually twice a day. Hespdelk has devotedly pushed Bruckner 5 so far to no avail, at one time there were two people pushing Part's Te Deum, yet it did not make the list, and it looks like Art Rock has taken a hiatus (perhaps in frustration?), therefore it may be a while before Cage is enshrined. Air had to take a lot of cracks at Varese to get a work in there etc. The bottom line is even if you are essentially the only one voting for a work, if others are not voting against it, they are in essence supporting the work as well to some extent anyway. Its not like anyone can easily get anything enshrined. All in all I'm not too concerned with it, as I've never felt the purpose of this project was to compile an accurate list of the greatest works of all time or anything anyway.


----------



## pjang23

Wagner Scriabin MozartPC

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 16
Berlioz: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 23
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 26


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Wagner / Beethoven / Bruckner

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 17
Berlioz: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 15
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 23
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 28


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Beethoven/Tschaikowsky/Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 19
Berlioz: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 23
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 28

Would anyone support Elgar's Piano Quintet?


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Wagner / Bach LS / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 19
Berlioz: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 23
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 14
*Wagner: Siegfried Idyll - 30*


----------



## tdc

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll


Updated Board:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 19
Berlioz: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 23
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 14


----------



## science

after tdc (whose response to mmsbls' question was perfect):

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 20
Berlioz: Requiem - 13
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 25
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 14

Mozart PC / Beethoven / Scriabin


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven / Berlioz / Bruckner

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 22
Berlioz: Requiem - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 14
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 25
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 14


----------



## Klavierspieler

Would anyone support Elgar's Piano Quintet?


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Beethoven/Tschaikowsky/Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 24
Berlioz: Requiem - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 25
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 15


----------



## pjang23

I like the Elgar

Berlioz Mahler MozartPC

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 24
Berlioz: Requiem - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 15


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Mahler /Shostakovich
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 24
Berlioz: Requiem - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 13
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 15


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk:

Bach HC / Berlioz / Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 14
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 24
Berlioz: Requiem - 17
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 12
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 15


----------



## Charon

After tdc:

Mozart 39/Brahms PQ/Beethoven


Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 14
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 23
Berlioz: Requiem - 17
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 12
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 15


----------



## science

after Charon:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 14
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 25
Berlioz: Requiem - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 12
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 15

Beethoven / Brahms / Berlioz


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart PC / Mozart 39 / Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 14
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 25
Berlioz: Requiem - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 11
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 26
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 15


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Mahler / Shostakovich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 14
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 25
Berlioz: Requiem - 16
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 11
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 26
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 15


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Berlioz / Beethoven / Bruckner

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 14
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 26
Berlioz: Requiem - 18
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 11
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 26
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 15


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I think I'll finally jump in again.
After Trout:

Shostakovich/ Tchaikovsky / Mahler 5

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 14
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 26
Berlioz: Requiem - 18
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 11
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 26
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 16

Sorry to the Mahler fans, that's just his role when I do these votes. He gets nominated whether I do anything or not, so.

Yay for Tchaikovsky 5, I'm actually going to play it in a concert in November here at UMD.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Huilunsoittaja:

Beethoven/Tschaikowsky/Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 14
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 28
Berlioz: Requiem - 18
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 10
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 26
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 17


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bach LS / Mahler / Beethoven

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 14
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 27
Berlioz: Requiem - 18
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 10
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 26
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 17


----------



## pjang23

BachHC Beethoven MozartPC

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 16
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 28
Berlioz: Requiem - 18
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 10
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 25
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart PC / Mozart 39 / Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 16
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 28
Berlioz: Requiem - 18
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 9
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 27
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 17


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 16
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 28
Berlioz: Requiem - 18
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 9
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 27
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 18

Brahms / Tchaikovsky / Mozart 39


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Beethoven/Tschaikowsky/Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 16
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 30
Berlioz: Requiem - 18
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 8
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 27
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 19


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bach HC / Scriabin / Shostakovich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 30
Berlioz: Requiem - 18
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 8
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 27
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 19


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Mahler / Shostakovich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 30
Berlioz: Requiem - 18
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 26
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 8
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 27
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 19


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Beethoven / Berlioz / Bruckner

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 32
Berlioz: Requiem - 19
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 8
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 27
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 19


----------



## science

As of the enshrinement of Beethoven's 15th string quartet (below): 

20 - Beethoven
18 - Bach
17 - Mozart
12 - Brahms, Schubert
9 - Schumann
8 - Mahler
6 - Debussy, Haydn, Mendelssohn
5 - Chopin, Prokofiev, Rachmaninoff, Ravel, Strauss
4 - Bartok, Dvorak, Handel, Shostakovich, Stravinsky, Tchaikovsky, Verdi, Wagner
3 - Bruckner, Liszt, Schoenberg, Sibelius
2 - Barber, Britten, Elgar, Faure, Grieg, Janacek, Monteverdi, Puccini, Vivaldi
1 - Allegri, Alwyn, Berg, Berlioz, Bizet, Borodin, Bruch, D. Scarlatti, Falla, Franck, Gershwin, Gliere, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Josquin, Lalo, Ligeti, Messiaen, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Purcell, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, Saint-Saens, Scelsi, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Tallis, Telemann, Varese, Vaughan Williams, Weber, Webern


----------



## pjang23

Berlioz Beethoven MozartPC

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 - 33*
Berlioz: Requiem - 21
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 8
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 26
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 19


----------



## pjang23

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15

Updated Board:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Berlioz: Requiem - 21
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 8
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 26
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart PC / Mozart 39 / Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Berlioz: Requiem - 21
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 28
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 19


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Berlioz: Requiem - 21
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 30
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 20

Mozart PC / Tchaikovsky / Bruckner


----------



## jalex

Mozart 25 / Mozart / Bach LS

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 21
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 32
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 20


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Mahler / Shostakovich

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 21
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 26
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 32
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 20


----------



## Klavierspieler

After hespdelk:

Elgar: Piano Quintet/Tschaikowsky/Cage

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 21
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 26
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 6
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 2
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 32
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 21


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Berlioz / Tchaikovsky / Bruckner

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 23
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 6
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 2
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 32
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 22


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Albeniz: Iberia / Walton: Violin Concerto / Mozart 39

Albeniz: Iberia - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 23
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 6
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 2
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 19
*Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 - 32*
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Walton: Violin Concerto - 1


----------



## tdc

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25



Updated Board:

Albeniz: Iberia - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 23
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 6
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 2
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 19
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Walton: Violin Concerto - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Mozart / Shostakovich / Cage

Albeniz: Iberia - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 23
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 25
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 5
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 2
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 19
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Walton: Violin Concerto - 1


----------



## pjang23

BachHC Elgar Bruckner

Albeniz: Iberia - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 20
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 23
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 5
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 3
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 19
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Walton: Violin Concerto - 1


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Albeniz: Iberia - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 20
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 23
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 5
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 3
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 19
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 22
Walton: Violin Concerto - 1

Brahms / Albeniz / Bruckner


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Elgar/Tschaikowsky/Cage

Albeniz: Iberia - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 20
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 23
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 23
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 4
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 5
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 19
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Walton: Violin Concerto - 1


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Berlioz / Tchaikovsky / Bruckner

Albeniz: Iberia - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 20
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Berlioz: Requiem - 25
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 4
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 5
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 19
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Walton: Violin Concerto - 1


----------



## jalex

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations / Mozart / Albeniz

Albeniz: Iberia - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 20
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 2
Berlioz: Requiem - 25
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 4
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 5
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 19
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Walton: Violin Concerto - 1


----------



## tdc

After jalex:

Bach HC / Walton / Tchaikovsky

Albeniz: Iberia - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 2
Berlioz: Requiem - 25
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 4
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 5
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 19
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Walton: Violin Concerto - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Mozart / Shostakovich / Cage

Albeniz: Iberia - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 2
Berlioz: Requiem - 25
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 3
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 5
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 19
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Walton: Violin Concerto - 2


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Albeniz: Iberia - 4
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 2
Berlioz: Requiem - 24
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 3
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 5
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 19
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Walton: Violin Concerto - 2

Albeniz / Tchaikovsky / Berlioz


----------



## pjang23

Mahler Albeniz Tchaikovsky

Albeniz: Iberia - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 2
Berlioz: Requiem - 24
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 3
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 5
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 21
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Walton: Violin Concerto - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

Hmmm... There's all this good music on the list now.

Elgar/Tschaikowsky/Cage

Albeniz: Iberia - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 2
Berlioz: Requiem - 24
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 21
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Walton: Violin Concerto - 2


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Berlioz / Tchaikovsky / Bruckner

Albeniz: Iberia - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 2
Berlioz: Requiem - 26
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 21
Mozart: Symphony #39 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Walton: Violin Concerto - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Shostakovich / Berlioz

Albeniz: Iberia - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 2
*Berlioz: Requiem - 25*
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 21
*Mozart: Symphony #39 - 32*
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 25*
Walton: Violin Concerto - 2


----------



## mmsbls

New List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25
245. Mozart: Symphony No. 39

Updated Board:

Albeniz: Iberia - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 2
Berlioz: Requiem - 25
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Walton: Violin Concerto - 2


----------



## pjang23

Berlioz Brahms Tchaikovsky

Albeniz: Iberia - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 2
Berlioz: Requiem - 27
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 24
Walton: Violin Concerto - 2


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Walton / Berlioz / Tchaikovsky

Albeniz: Iberia - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 2
Berlioz: Requiem - 28
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Walton: Violin Concerto - 4


----------



## Charon

After tdc:

Mahler/Brahms/Beethoven

Albeniz: Iberia - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 1
Berlioz: Requiem - 28
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Walton: Violin Concerto - 4


----------



## jalex

Beethoven / Berlioz / Albeniz

Albeniz: Iberia - 4
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 3
Berlioz: Requiem - 29
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 21
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Walton: Violin Concerto - 4


----------



## Trout

After jalex:

Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 / Berlioz / Bruckner

Albeniz: Iberia - 4
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 3
*Berlioz: Requiem - 30*
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 7
*Mahler: Symphony #5 - 23*
*Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23*
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 23*
Walton: Violin Concerto - 4


----------



## Trout

New List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25
245. Mozart: Symphony No. 39
246. Berlioz: Requiem

Updated Board:

Albeniz: Iberia - 4
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 23
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 23
Walton: Violin Concerto - 4


----------



## science

after Trout:

Albeniz: Iberia - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 3
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 25
Walton: Violin Concerto - 4

Tchaikovksy / Albeniz / Scriabin


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven Tchaikovsky Mahler

Albeniz: Iberia - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 7
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 5
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 26
Walton: Violin Concerto - 4


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Albeniz / Bach LS / Beethoven

Albeniz: Iberia - 7
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 4
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 2
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 26
Walton: Violin Concerto - 4


----------



## jalex

Beethoven / Dvorak / Albeniz

Albeniz: Iberia - 6
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 6
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 3
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 26
Walton: Violin Concerto - 4


----------



## science

after Jalex:

Albeniz: Iberia - 7
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 6
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 3
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 28
Walton: Violin Concerto - 4

Tchaikovsky / Albeniz / Scriabin


----------



## Trout

After science:

Dvorak / Tchaikovsky / Shostakovich

Albeniz: Iberia - 7
*Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22*
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 6
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 7
*Mahler: Symphony #5 - 22*
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 - 29*
Walton: Violin Concerto - 4


----------



## Trout

New List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25
245. Mozart: Symphony No. 39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 


Updated Board:

Albeniz: Iberia - 7
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 6
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 2
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Walton: Violin Concerto - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mahler / Shostakovich / Cage

Albeniz: Iberia - 7
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 6
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano - 1
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 7
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Walton: Violin Concerto - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

Elgar/Beethoven/Cage

Albeniz: Iberia - 7
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 7
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 9
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Walton: Violin Concerto - 4


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Albeniz / Walton / Beethoven

Albeniz: Iberia - 9
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 6
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 5
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 9
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## jalex

Beethoven / Dvorak / Albeniz

Albeniz: Iberia - 8
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 22
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 9
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## pjang23

Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" / Mahler / BachHC

Albeniz: Iberia - 8
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 21
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 6
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 9
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 25
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Dvorak / Schubert / Shostakovich

Albeniz: Iberia - 8
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 21
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 9
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 25
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mahler / Shostakovich / Albeniz

Albeniz: Iberia - 7
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 21
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 9
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 27
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Albeniz: Iberia - 8
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 21
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 8
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 9
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 27
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5

Brahms / Albeniz / Scriabin


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Elgar/Beethoven/Albeniz

Albeniz: Iberia - 7
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 21
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 8
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 9
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 11
Mahler: Symphony #5 - 27
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bach Ls / Mahler / Elgar

Albeniz: Iberia - 7
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 21
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 9
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 10
*Mahler: Symphony #5 - 28*
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## tdc

New List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25
245. Mozart: Symphony No. 39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5
248. Mahler: Symphony No. 5


Updated Board:

Albeniz: Iberia - 7
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 21
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 9
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 10
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## pjang23

BachHC Elgar Bruckner

Albeniz: Iberia - 7
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 23
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 9
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 11
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## jalex

Beethoven / Schubert / Albeniz

Albeniz: Iberia - 6
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 23
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 11
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 11
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## science

after jalex: 

Albeniz: Iberia - 7
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 23
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 11
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 8
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 11
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 20
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5

Brahms / Albeniz / Schubert


----------



## Trout

After science:

Dvorak / Schubert / Shostakovich

Albeniz: Iberia - 7
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 23
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 11
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 11
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Elgar/Beethoven/Albeniz

Albeniz: Iberia - 6
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 23
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 12
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bach HC / Albeniz / Scriabin

Albeniz: Iberia - 7
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 25
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 12
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 19
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## jalex

Beethoven / Schubert / Albeniz

Albeniz: Iberia - 6
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 25
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 19
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bach Bruckner

Albeniz: Iberia - 6
*Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056 - 26*
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 19
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## pjang23

New List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25
245. Mozart: Symphony No. 39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5
248. Mahler: Symphony No. 5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056

Updated Board:

Albeniz: Iberia - 6
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 19
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Albeniz: Iberia - 7
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 17
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 19
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5

Brahms / Albeniz / Bruckner


----------



## mmsbls

After science: 

Brahms / Schubert / Scriabin

Albeniz: Iberia - 7
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 14
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 10
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 13
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 8
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 19
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

Elgar/Beeth/Alb


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Dvorak / Albeniz / Shostakovich

Albeniz: Iberia - 7
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 15
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 15
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 8
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 18
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Bocchereini Quintet / Shostakovich

Albeniz: Iberia - 7
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 15
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 8
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 17
Walton: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk:

Walton / Albeniz / Elgar

Albeniz: Iberia - 8
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 19
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 14
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 8
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 17
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Schubert Bruckner

Albeniz: Iberia - 8
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 21
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 14
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 17
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Albeniz: Iberia - 9
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 12
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 14
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 17
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7

Brahms / Albeniz / Scriabin


----------



## Trout

After science:

Dvorak / Albeniz / Shostakovich

Albeniz: Iberia - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 14
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Elgar/Beethoven/Albeniz

Albeniz: Iberia - 9
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 16
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 23
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 16
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Brahms Bruckner

Albeniz: Iberia - 9
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 16
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
*Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 - 24*
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 16
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## pjang23

New List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25
245. Mozart: Symphony No. 39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5
248. Mahler: Symphony No. 5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1

Updated Board:

Albeniz: Iberia - 9
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 10
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 16
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 16
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bach / Albeniz / Shostakovich

Albeniz: Iberia - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 12
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 16
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 16
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## jalex

Beethoven / Schubert / Albeniz

Albeniz: Iberia - 9
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 12
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 18
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 16
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Bach: Magnificat/Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6/Wagner: Siegfried Idyll



Albeniz: Iberia - 9
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 12
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 18
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 14
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 16
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7 
Bach: Magnificat- 2
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6- 1
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll- -1


----------



## Trout

TrazomGangflow said:


> Bach: Magnificat/Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6/Wagner: Siegfried Idyll


Thanks for participating, unfortunately the pieces from the list have already been nominated. If you have not seen it already, the rules are listed under science's first post.

Oh, and glad you like the Bach Magnificat


----------



## Trout

After jalex:

Dvorak / Albeniz / Shostakovich

Albeniz: Iberia - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 12
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 18
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 16
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7

Even though I'm not an avid opera listener, I couldn't help but notice that _The Magic Flute_ and _Aida_ have not been nominated yet.


----------



## science

One other thing for TrazomGangFlow: the first post says you should wait 16 hours between votes, but now it's 9 hours.

Great to have another perspective to our project!


----------



## science

after Trout:

Albeniz: Iberia - 11
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 12
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 16
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7

Beethoven / Albeniz / Scriabin


----------



## pjang23

Here's some opera (Puccini's Tosca is also a notable absence)

Mozart: The Magic Flute / Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg / Dvorak

Albeniz: Iberia - 11
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 12
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 16
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 2
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 1
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## Klavierspieler

Elgar/Beethoven/Albeniz

Albeniz: Iberia - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 12
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 2
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 1
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## science

I'd also like us to remember Mozart's Cosi Fan Tutte. Maybe also some more ballet? The Nutcracker, or Giselle?

Actually I might put Giselle in with my next vote.


----------



## jalex

Beethoven / Schubert / Albeniz

Albeniz: Iberia - 9
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 12
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 2
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 1
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7

I'd love to help with opera but unfortunately the few I've seen are already on the list.


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner/ Boccherini / Walton

Albeniz: Iberia - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 12
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 2
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 1
Walton: Violin Concerto - 6


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk: (corrected board)

Walton / Albeniz / Elgar

Albeniz: Iberia - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 12
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 15
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 17
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 2
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 1
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Dvorak / Albeniz / Bruckner

Albeniz: Iberia - 11
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 12
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 23
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 17
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 2
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 1
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Beethoven/Elgar/Albeniz

Albeniz: Iberia - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 12
*Beethoven: Diabelli Variations - 25*
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 2
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 1
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

New List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25
245. Mozart: Symphony No. 39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5
248. Mahler: Symphony No. 5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations

Updated Board:

Albeniz: Iberia - 10
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 12
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 2
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 1
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## science

after the enshrinement:

Albeniz: Iberia - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 12
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 1
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8

Albeniz / Mozart / Bruckner


----------



## mmsbls

Do we have a target number of works for the list? Will we continue until people lose interest? Thoughts?


----------



## tdc

mmsbls said:


> Do we have a target number of works for the list? Will we continue until people lose interest? Thoughts?


What are your ideas on the topic? (I'd say now that we are getting pretty close to 300, we should probably continue on until around 500 or so...)


----------



## tdc

After science:

Bach / Albeniz / Boccherini

Albeniz: Iberia - 13
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 14
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 1
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## jalex

Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie / Bartok: String Quartet #4 / Albeniz

Albeniz: Iberia - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 14
Bartok: String Quartet #4 -1
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 2
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 1
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

mmsbls said:


> Do we have a target number of works for the list? Will we continue until people lose interest? Thoughts?


I think the purpose of this list is not to produce a list of the 'best' pieces, but rather to help each other expand our horizons, and above all, to have fun!

So, yeah; continue until we get bored.


----------



## science

Personally, I'm not going to want to stop the project until we get at least the following works on the list: 

Adams: Giselle 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #26, 28
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Beethoven: Piano Trio #5
Mozart: The Magic Flute 
Albeniz: Suite epanola 
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Biber: Rosary Sonatas 
Beethoven: String Quartets #7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 16
Brahms: String Sextet #2 
Brahms: Horn Trio 
Bach: Concerto BWV 1060 
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet 
Berio: Sinfonia 
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini 
Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated! 
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Janacek: Sinfonietta 
Franck: Violin Sonata
Albeniz: Suite española 
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path 
Milhaud: La Creation du Monde 
Mozart: String Quintet #3 
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte 
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 
Bernstein: Symphony #2 
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 
Dvorak: Piano Trio #4 
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker 
Varese: Ionization 
Stockhausen: Gruppen 
Schumann: Piano Quartet 
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 
Adams: Shaker Loops 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind 
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 
Prokofiev: Symphony #6
Barber: Piano Concerto 
Verdi: Il Trovatore 
Brahms: Horn trio 
Poulenc: Organ Concerto 
Penderecki: Threnody 

(Haven't edited that in a while and there may be a few there already on the list.) 

And by the time we get that far, I'll probably have discovered a few more...


----------



## pjang23

Elgar Wagner Dvorak

Albeniz: Iberia - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 14
Bartok: String Quartet #4 -1
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 2
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 2
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Schubert / Walton

Albeniz: Iberia - 12
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 14
Bartok: String Quartet #4 -1
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 16
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 2
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 5
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 2
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Dvorak / Albeniz / Bruckner

Albeniz: Iberia - 13
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 14
Bartok: String Quartet #4 -1
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 16
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 18
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 2
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 5
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 2
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## Air

After Trout:

Mozart / Messiaen / Elgar

Albeniz: Iberia - 13
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 14
Bartok: String Quartet #4 -1
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 16
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 18
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 3
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 2
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Albeniz / Walton / Elgar

Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 14
Bartok: String Quartet #4 -1
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 16
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 18
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 3
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 2
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Boccherini / Shostakovich

Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 14
Bartok: String Quartet #4 -1
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 18
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 3
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 2
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## pjang23

Wagner Schubert Dvorak

Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 14
Bartok: String Quartet #4 -1
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 3
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 4
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## jalex

Bartok / Messiaen / Albeniz

Albeniz: Iberia - 14
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 14
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 3
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 4
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 4
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## science

after jalex:

Adams: Giselle - 2
Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 14
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 3
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 4
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 4
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8

Adams / Albeniz / Bruckner


----------



## Art Rock

I'm pretty sure that should be Adam, not Adams.....


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Boccherini / Elgar

Adams: Giselle - 2
Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 14
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 3
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 17
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 4
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 4
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## science

Art Rock said:


> I'm pretty sure that should be Adam, not Adams.....


You are right!


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Dvorak / Bartok / Bruckner

Adams: Giselle - 2
Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 14
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 4
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 4
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Schubert / Walton

Adam: Giselle - 2
Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 14
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 19
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 4
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 4
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## Klavierspieler

Elgar/Dvorak/Albeniz

Adam: Giselle - 2
Albeniz: Iberia - 14
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 14
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 4
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 4
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bach / Albeniz / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 2
Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 16
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 20
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 4
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 4
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## science

after tdc:

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 16
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 4
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 4
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7

Adam / Dvorak / Elgar


----------



## Air

After science:

Mozart / Wagner / Boccherini

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 16
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 4
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 11
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 5
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## jalex

Bartok / Messiaen / Albeniz

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 14
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 16
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 5
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 11
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 5
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## pjang23

Wagner Mozart Boccherini

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 14
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 16
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 5
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 12
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 7
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Walton / Albeniz / Elgar

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 16
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 5
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 12
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 7
Walton: Violin Concerto - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Mozart / Schubert / Walton

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 16
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 5
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 14
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 7
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Boccherini / Bach

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 15
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 21
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 5
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 14
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 7
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

After hespdelk:

Elgar/Dvorak/Albeniz

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 14
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 15
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 5
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 14
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 7
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## science

after klavierspieler: 

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 15
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 22
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 5
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 16
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 7
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8

Mozart / Albeniz / Bruckner


----------



## Trout

After science:

Dvorak / Bartok / Bruckner

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 15
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 24
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 5
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 16
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 7
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Boccherini / Bruckner

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 15
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 24
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 5
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 16
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 7
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## Trout

I think hespdelk meant Bruckner / Boccherini / Elgar

After hespdelk:

Dvorak / Bartok / Bruckner

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 15
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 8
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
*Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 - 26*
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 5
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 16
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 7
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## jalex

Messiaen / Bartok / Albeniz

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 14
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 15
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 16
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 7
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After jalex:

Mozart / Schubert / Walton

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 14
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 15
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 18
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 7
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Elgar/Bach/Albeniz

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 13
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 16
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 18
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 7
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bach / Albeniz / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 14
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 18
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 18
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 7
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## Trout

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25
245. Mozart: Symphony No. 39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5
248. Mahler: Symphony No. 5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony No. 7


----------



## pjang23

Wagner Bruckner Boccherini

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 14
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 18
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 18
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 9
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 18
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 20
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 9
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7

Mozart / Albeniz / Bruckner


----------



## Air

After science:

Mozart / Wagner / Elgar

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 18
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 22
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 10
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## Trout

After Air:

Albeniz / Bartok / Bruckner

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 17
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 18
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 10
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 22
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 10
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Schubert / Walton

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 17
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 18
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 10
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 24
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 10
Walton: Violin Concerto - 6


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Walton / Albeniz / Elgar

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 18
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 10
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 24
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 10
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## jalex

Bartok / Messiaen / Albeniz

Adam: Giselle - 4
Albeniz: Iberia - 17
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 18
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 12
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Mozart: The Magic Flute - 24
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 10
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## science

after jalex:

Adam: Giselle - 5
Albeniz: Iberia - 17
*Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 18
*Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 12
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
*Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
*Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
*Mozart: The Magic Flute - 25
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 18
*Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 10
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8

Adam / Mozart / Schubert


----------



## science

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute

New board: 

Adam: Giselle - 5
Albeniz: Iberia - 17
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 18
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 12
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 10
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## science

21 - Beethoven
20 - Mozart
19 - Bach
18 -
17 -
16 -
15 -
14 -
13 - Brahms
12 - Schubert
11 - 
10 -
9 - Mahler, Schumann
8 -
7 -
6 - Debussy, Haydn, Mendelssohn
5 - Chopin, Dvorak, Prokofiev, Rachmaninoff, Ravel, Strauss, Tchaikovsky
4 - Bartok, Handel, Shostakovich, Stravinsky, Verdi, Wagner
3 - Bruckner, Liszt, Schoenberg, Sibelius
2 - Barber, Berlioz, Britten, Elgar, Faure, Grieg, Janacek, Monteverdi, Puccini, Vivaldi
1 - Allegri, Alwyn, Berg, Bizet, Borodin, Bruch, D. Scarlatti, Falla, Franck, Gershwin, Gliere, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Josquin, Lalo, Ligeti, Messiaen, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Purcell, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, Saint-Saens, Scelsi, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Tallis, Telemann, Varese, Vaughan Williams, Weber, Webern


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Elgar/Bach/Albeniz

Adam: Giselle - 5
Albeniz: Iberia - 16
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 19
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 12
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 10
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## tdc

corrected board: (science only gave Adam 1 pt)

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 16
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 19
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 12
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 10
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## pjang23

Elgar Wagner Bach

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 16
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 18
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 12
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 22
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 11
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Trout said:


> Thanks for participating, unfortunately the pieces from the list have already been nominated. If you have not seen it already, the rules are listed under science's first post.
> 
> Oh, and glad you like the Bach Magnificat


Ok Thanks. I guess you just look a few pages to see which have been nominated?


----------



## science

TrazomGangflow said:


> Ok Thanks. I guess you just look a few pages to see which have been nominated?


That's right. We usually post the list of the more recent selections each time one is enshrined, so you just have to look back a few pages to find it. Also, the first two hundred or so are listed on the first page of the thread.


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Copland: Appalachian Spring / Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Bruckner

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 16
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 18
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 12
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 2
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 22
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 11
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## jalex

Bartok / Messiaen / Albeniz


Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 15
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 18
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 14
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 2
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 22
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 11
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8


----------



## science

after jalex:

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 17
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 18
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 2
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 22
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 11
Walton: Violin Concerto - 8

Albeniz / Chopin / Bartok


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Shostakovich / Schubert / Walton

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 17
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 18
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 2
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 22
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 11
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bach / Albeniz / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 20
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 2
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 22
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 11
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Copland / Chopin / Bruckner

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 20
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 4
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 22
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 11
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## pjang23

Elgar Wagner Bach

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 19
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 4
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 24
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 12
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Shostakovich / Schubert / Walton

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 18
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 19
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 4
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 24
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 12
Walton: Violin Concerto - 6


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 19
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 19
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 6
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 24
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 12
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7

Copland / Albeniz / Scriabin


----------



## Klavierspieler

Correct Board (science and mmsbls voted at the same time):

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 19
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 19
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 6
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 24
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 12
Walton: Violin Concerto - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Elgar/Bach/Copland

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 19
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 20
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 5
Elgar: Piano Quintet - 26
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 12
Walton: Violin Concerto - 6


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler: (oh what the heck)

Scriabin / Elgar / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 19
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 20
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 5
*Elgar: Piano Quintet - 27*
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 12
Walton: Violin Concerto - 6


----------



## tdc

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet


Updated Board:

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 19
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 20
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 5
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 12
Walton: Violin Concerto - 6


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Copland / Chopin / Bruckner

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 19
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 20
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 7
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 12
Walton: Violin Concerto - 6


----------



## science

after trout:

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 21
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 20
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 7
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 12
Walton: Violin Concerto - 6

Albeniz / Boccherini / Shostakovich


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Bach/Schubert/Albeniz

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 20
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 22
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 7
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 12
Walton: Violin Concerto - 6


----------



## jalex

Bartok / Messiaen / Albeniz

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 19
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 22
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 7
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 12
Walton: Violin Concerto - 6


----------



## tdc

After jalex:

Bach / Albeniz / Messiaen (don't mind this work, but its hard to pick a neg vote right now)


Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 20
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 24
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 7
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 12
Walton: Violin Concerto - 6


----------



## pjang23

Bach Bruckner Boccherini

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 20
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 26
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 7
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 12
Walton: Violin Concerto - 6


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Copland / Chopin / Bruckner

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 20
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 26
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 12
Walton: Violin Concerto - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Bach/Walton/Albeniz

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 19
*Bach: Suites for Solo Lute - 28*
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 12
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## Trout

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute


New board:

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 19
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 12
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler and Trout's work: 

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 20
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 12
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7

Schubert / Albeniz / Scriabin


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Wagner Albeniz

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 19
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 13
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Boccherini / Copland

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 19
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 8
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 13
Walton: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk:

Walton / Schubert / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 19
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 8
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
*Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde" - 26*
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 13
Walton: Violin Concerto - 9


----------



## tdc

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde"


Updated Board:

Adam: Giselle - 6
Albeniz: Iberia - 19
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 8
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 13
Walton: Violin Concerto - 9


----------



## science

after tdc:

Adam: Giselle - 7
Albeniz: Iberia - 21
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 8
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 13
Walton: Violin Concerto - 9

Albeniz / Adam / Bruckner


----------



## Trout

After science:

Copland / Chopin / Bruckner


Adam: Giselle - 7
Albeniz: Iberia - 21
Bartok: String Quartet #4 - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 10
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 13
Walton: Violin Concerto - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Bartók: Sonatina/Walton/Albeniz

Adam: Giselle - 7
Albeniz: Iberia - 20
Bartók: Sonatina - 2
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 10
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 13
Walton: Violin Concerto - 10


----------



## jalex

Bartok SQ / Messiaen / Albeniz

Adam: Giselle - 7
Albeniz: Iberia - 19
Bartók: Sonatina - 2
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 17
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 10
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 13
Walton: Violin Concerto - 10


----------



## tdc

After jalex:

Albeniz / Walton / Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 7
Albeniz: Iberia - 21
Bartók: Sonatina - 2
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 17
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 10
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 13
Walton: Violin Concerto - 11


----------



## pjang23

Wagner Albeniz BartokSQ

Adam: Giselle - 7
Albeniz: Iberia - 22
Bartók: Sonatina - 2
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 16
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 10
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 15
Walton: Violin Concerto - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Bartok Son/Walton/Albeniz

Adam: Giselle - 7
Albeniz: Iberia - 21
Bartók: Sonatina - 4
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 16
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 10
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 15
Walton: Violin Concerto - 12


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Copland / Chopin / Bruckner

Adam: Giselle - 7
Albeniz: Iberia - 21
Bartók: Sonatina - 4
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 16
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 15
Walton: Violin Concerto - 12


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Albeniz / Walton / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 7
*Albeniz: Iberia - 23*
Bartók: Sonatina - 4
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 16
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 15
Walton: Violin Concerto - 13


----------



## tdc

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia


Updated Board:

Adam: Giselle - 7
Bartók: Sonatina - 4
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 16
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 15
Walton: Violin Concerto - 13


----------



## mmsbls

after tdc:

Bruckner / Wagner / Walton

Adam: Giselle - 7
Bartók: Sonatina - 4
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 16
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 12


----------



## science

after msbls: 

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 3
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 16
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 12

Copland / Adam / Sonatina


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Boccherini / Copland

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 3
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 16
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 12


----------



## pjang23

Shostakovich Bruckner BartokSQ

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 3
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 12


----------



## jalex

Bartok / Messiaen / Chopin

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 3
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 17
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 19
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 12


----------



## Trout

After jalex:

Copland / Chopin / Bruckner

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 3
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 17
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 12


----------



## jalex

Bartok SQ / Messiaen / Chopin

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 3
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 19
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 12


----------



## pjang23

Shostakovich BartokSQ Bruckner

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 3
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Shostakovich / Bruckner / Walton

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 3
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Bartok Sonatina/Walton/Scriabin

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 5
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 20
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 12


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Walton / Bartok SQ / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 5
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 14


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Copland / Chopin / Bruckner

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 5
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 14


----------



## Klavierspieler

Would there be any support for Vaughan Williams' Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus?


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Bartok Sonatina/Walton/Copland

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 21
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 15


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler:

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
*Bartók: String Quartet #4 - 23
*Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
*Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 16*
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
*Copland: Appalachian Spring - 16*
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
*Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16*
Walton: Violin Concerto - 15

Bartok SQ / Adam / Bruckner


----------



## science

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4

New board: 

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 15


----------



## mmsbls

after science:

Bruckner / Shostakovich / Walton

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 18
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 14


----------



## pjang23

Bruckner Scriabin Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 14


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 / Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 2
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 -1
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 20
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 14


----------



## science

I love BWV 1060!


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Boccherini / Copland

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 2
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 -1
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 22
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 15
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 14 



A tiny nudge for Bruckner, and he'll be in..


----------



## Trout

Eh, why not?

After hespdelk:

Bruckner / Copland / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 2
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 -1
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
*Bruckner: Symphony #5 - 24*
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
*Copland: Appalachian Spring - 16*
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
*Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16*
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
*Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16*
Walton: Violin Concerto - 14


----------



## Trout

New list:


201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5


New board:

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 2
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 -1
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 16
Walton: Violin Concerto - 14


----------



## science

after Trout:

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 2
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 2
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 15
Walton: Violin Concerto - 14

Copland / Bach 1060 / Wagner


----------



## tdc

After science:

Walton / Bach 1060 / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 2
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 3
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 15
Walton: Violin Concerto - 16


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Bartok/Walton/Copland

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 2
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 3
Bartók: Sonatina - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 15
Walton: Violin Concerto - 17


----------



## pjang23

Copland Shostakovich Chopin

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 2
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 3
Bartók: Sonatina - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 15
Walton: Violin Concerto - 17


----------



## jalex

Messiaen / Bach Partitas / Copland

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 3
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 3
Bartók: Sonatina - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 15
Walton: Violin Concerto - 17


----------



## Trout

After jalex:

Copland / Chopin / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 3
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 3
Bartók: Sonatina - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 15
Walton: Violin Concerto - 17


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 3
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 4
Bartók: Sonatina - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 22
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 15
Walton: Violin Concerto - 16

Copland / Bach 1060 / Walton


----------



## Klavierspieler

Bartok/Walton/Copland


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bach Partitas / Walton / Copland

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 5
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 4
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 15
Walton: Violin Concerto - 18


----------



## Conor71

After tdc

Bach Partitas / Shostakovich / Wagner

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 7
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 4
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 5
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 14
Walton: Violin Concerto - 18


----------



## hespdelk

Boccherini / Scriabin / Copland

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 7
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 4
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 7
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 14
Walton: Violin Concerto - 18


----------



## pjang23

Schubert: Der Erlkönig / Wagner / Walton

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 7
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 4
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 7
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 12
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 15
Walton: Violin Concerto - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Wagner / Boccherini / Walton

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 7
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 4
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 12
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 17
Walton: Violin Concerto - 16


----------



## jalex

Messiaen / Bach Partitas / Copland

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 8
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 4
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 14
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 17
Walton: Violin Concerto - 16


----------



## science

after jalex:

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 8
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 5
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 8
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 14
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 17
Walton: Violin Concerto - 16

Copland / 1060 / Shost


----------



## hespdelk

Boccherini / Wagner / Copland

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 8
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 5
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 14
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 18
Walton: Violin Concerto - 16


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Copland Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 8
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 5
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 18
Walton: Violin Concerto - 16


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Copland / Chopin / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 8
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 5
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 22
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 17
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 18
Walton: Violin Concerto - 16


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Bartok/Walton/Scriabin

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 8
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 5
Bartók: Sonatina - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 22
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 18
Walton: Violin Concerto - 17


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Walton / Bach 1060 / Shostakovich 

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 8
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 6
Bartók: Sonatina - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 22
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 18
Walton: Violin Concerto - 19


----------



## science

after tdc:

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 8
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 7
Bartók: Sonatina - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 24
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 18
Walton: Violin Concerto - 18

Copland / Bach 1060 / Walton


----------



## jalex

Messiaen / Bach Partitas / Copland

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 9
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 7
Bartók: Sonatina - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Copland: Appalachian Spring - 23
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 18
Walton: Violin Concerto - 18


----------



## Trout

After jalex:

Copland / Chopin / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 9
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 7
Bartók: Sonatina - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
*Copland: Appalachian Spring - 25*
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
*Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 18
Walton: Violin Concerto - 18*


----------



## Trout

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring


New board:

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 9
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 7
Bartók: Sonatina - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 18
Walton: Violin Concerto - 18


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Bartok/Walton/Scriabin

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 9
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 7
Bartók: Sonatina - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 18
Walton: Violin Concerto - 19


----------



## pjang23

Wagner Schubert Walton

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 9
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 7
Bartók: Sonatina - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 10
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 20
Walton: Violin Concerto - 18


----------



## hespdelk

Boccherini / Wagner / Walton

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 9
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 7
Bartók: Sonatina - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 21
Walton: Violin Concerto - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Boccherini / Wagner / Walton

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 9
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 7
Bartók: Sonatina - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 22
Walton: Violin Concerto - 16


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bach Partitas / Wagner / Boccherini

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 11
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 7
Bartók: Sonatina - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 13
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
*Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - 23*
Walton: Violin Concerto - 16


----------



## tdc

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg


Updated Board:

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 11
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 7
Bartók: Sonatina - 15
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 13
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Walton: Violin Concerto - 16


----------



## jalex

Beethoven Symphony 8 / Messiaen / Chopin

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 11
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 7
Bartók: Sonatina - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 13
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Walton: Violin Concerto - 16


----------



## Klavierspieler

After jalex:

Walton/Bartok/Scriabin

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 11
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 7
Bartók: Sonatina - 16
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 13
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Walton: Violin Concerto - 18


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Walton / Bach 1060 / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 11
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 16
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 13
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Walton: Violin Concerto - 20


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Schubert / Chopin / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 11
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 13
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Walton: Violin Concerto - 20


----------



## science

after Trout:

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 11
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 10
Bartók: Sonatina - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 13
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Walton: Violin Concerto - 20

Bach 1060 / Adam / Messiaen


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Walton Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 11
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 10
Bartók: Sonatina - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 13
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Walton: Violin Concerto - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Boccherini / Chopin / Walton

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 11
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 10
Bartók: Sonatina - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Walton: Violin Concerto - 20


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Schubert / Chopin / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 11
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 10
Bartók: Sonatina - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Walton: Violin Concerto - 20


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Bartok/Walton/Scriabin

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 11
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 10
Bartók: Sonatina - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Walton: Violin Concerto - 21


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bach Partitas / Walton / Boccherini

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 13
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 10
Bartók: Sonatina - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
*Walton: Violin Concerto - 22*


----------



## tdc

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto


Updated Board:


Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 13
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 10
Bartók: Sonatina - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9


----------



## science

after tdc:

Adam: Giselle - 10
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 13
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9

Bach 1060 / Adam / Bartok


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Bartok/Beethoven/Scriabin

Adam: Giselle - 10
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 13
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 16
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 3
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 12
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Schubert / Chopin / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 10
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 13
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 3
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 12
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Boccherini / Beethoven / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 13
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 12
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Monteverdi: Madrigals / Bach 1060 / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 13
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 4
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 2
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 12
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9


----------



## tdc

Since many recordings offer a wide variety of different Monteverdi Madrigals from different books, I just nominated them together. If its decided I should be more specific, I'll nominate book 8.


----------



## jalex

Beethoven / Messiaen / Boccherini

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 13
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 2
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 12
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After jalex:

Bartok/Beethoven/Scriabin

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 13
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 16
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 2
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 11
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

Would anyone support Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus?


----------



## Trout

Klavierspieler said:


> Would anyone support Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus?


It's a very pleasant work though I would rather support his Lark or the 5th symphony.


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler: 

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 13
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 15
Bartók: Sonatina - 16
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 2
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 11
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9

Bach 1060 / Boccherini / Beethoven


----------



## tdc

After science:

Bach Partitas / Monteverdi / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 15
Bartók: Sonatina - 16
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 3
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 11
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Schubert Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 15
Bartók: Sonatina - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 3
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 17
Bartók: Sonatina - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 4
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8

Bach 1060 / Monteverdi / Messiaen


----------



## Trout

After science:

Schubert / Chopin / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 17
Bartók: Sonatina - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 4
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Boccherini / Beethoven / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 17
Bartók: Sonatina - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 18
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 4
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Bartok/Beethoven/Scriabin

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 17
Bartók: Sonatina - 16
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 8
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 18
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 4
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 12
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8


----------



## jalex

Messiaen / Beethoven / Boccherini

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 17
Bartók: Sonatina - 16
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 4
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 12
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Shostakovich Boccherini

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 17
Bartók: Sonatina - 16
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 4
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Monteverdi / Bach 1060 / Boccherini

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 18
Bartók: Sonatina - 16
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 6
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Beethoven: Triple Concerto / Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 18
Bartók: Sonatina - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 2
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 6
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 1
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Bartok/(Oh! Noez! Which one?) Beethoven:Triple Concerto/Scriabin

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 18
Bartók: Sonatina - 17
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 3
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 6
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 1
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler:

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 20
Bartók: Sonatina - 17
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 3
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 6
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 1
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9

Bach 1060 / Adam / Messiaen


----------



## pjang23

Mozart Scriabin Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 20
Bartók: Sonatina - 16
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 3
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 6
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 3
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bach 1060 / Monteverdi / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 22
Bartók: Sonatina - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 3
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 7
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 3
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9


----------



## hespdelk

Boccherini / Monteverdi / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 22
Bartók: Sonatina - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 3
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 8
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 3
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Mozart / Boccherini / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 22
Bartók: Sonatina - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 3
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 18
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 8
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 5
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
*Bach: Concerto in C minor BWV 1060 - 24
*Bartók: Sonatina - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 3
*Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 17
*Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 8
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 5
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9

Bach 1060 / Adam / Boccherini


----------



## science

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060

New Board:

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bartók: Sonatina - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 3
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 8
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 5
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9


----------



## science

mmsbls and hespdelk - sorry for voting against Boccherini lately - my heart wasn't in those votes but I do love Bach 1060 very much - I will now support Boccherini with you!


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven: Triple / Mozart / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bartók: Sonatina - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 5
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 8
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 6
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

I think I'll abandon Bartok to his fate in favour of Vaughan Williams:

After Trout:

Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending/Triple Concerto/Scriabin

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bartók: Sonatina - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 8
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 6
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 2


----------



## pjang23

I'm actually not against Bartok. I was just voting against the work in second place.

Mozart Scriabin Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bartók: Sonatina - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 8
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 8
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 2


----------



## jalex

Messiaen / Beethoven 8 / Chopin

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bartók: Sonatina - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 8
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 8
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 2


----------



## tdc

@ Klavierspieler - I actually really love that Bartok Sonatina, but I'm a little torn, as I'm not sure if it should make the list before Bluebeard's Castle, or any of his Piano Concertos....

After jalex:

Monteverdi / Bach Partitas / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 16
Bartók: Sonatina - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 8
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Mozart / Boccherini / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 16
Bartók: Sonatina - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 18
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 10
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

tdc said:


> @ Klavierspieler - I actually really love that Bartok Sonatina, but I'm a little torn, as I'm not sure if it should make the list before Bluebeard's Castle, or any of his Piano Concertos....


We could just leave it there for a while...


----------



## science

Stayed up almost all night! So I am voting again before I go to bed for the, um, morning - 

after mmsbls:

Adam: Giselle - 10
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 16
Bartók: Sonatina - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 6
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 19
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 10
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 2

Adam / Boccherini / Messiaen


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

RVW Lark/Triple/Scriabin

Adam: Giselle - 10
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 16
Bartók: Sonatina - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 7
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 19
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 10
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 4


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Beethoven: Triple / Vaughan Williams / Beethoven: Symphony

Adam: Giselle - 10
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 16
Bartók: Sonatina - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 19
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 10
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 5


----------



## hespdelk

Boccherini / Vaughn Williams / Bach

Adam: Giselle - 10
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bartók: Sonatina - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 9
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 21
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 10
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 6


----------



## pjang23

BeethovenTriple Shostakovich Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 10
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 15
Bartók: Sonatina - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 21
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 10
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 6


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Monteverdi / Bach / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 10
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 16
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 21
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 12
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 10
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 6


----------



## jalex

Messiaen / Beethoven 8 / Boccherini

Adam: Giselle - 10
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 16
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 11
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 20
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 12
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 10
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 6


----------



## Trout

After jalex:

Beethoven: Triple / Mozart / Beethoven: Symphony

Adam: Giselle - 10
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 16
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 20
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 12
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 11
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Boccherini / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 16
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 13
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 21
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 12
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 13
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 6


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 16
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 12
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 22
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 12
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 13
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 6

Adam / Boccherini / Beethoven triple


----------



## An Die Freude

Chopin/Boccherini/Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 16
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 12
*Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 23*
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 12
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 13
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 6


----------



## jalex

Messiaen / Beethoven 8 / Chopin

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 16
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 12
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 23
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 12
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 13
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

After An die Freude:

Lark/Beeth Symph/Scriabin

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 16
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 12
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 23
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 12
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 13
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 12
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 8


----------



## pjang23

Corrected board:

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 16
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 11
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 12
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, Op. 11, No. 5 - 23
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 12
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 14
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 8

My vote: Scriabin Mozart Messiaen


----------



## science

Boccherini was enshrined, so I think this is correct: 

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 16
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 11
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 11
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 14
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 8


----------



## science

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5


----------



## tdc

more corrections: (somehow Monteverdi lost a point since my last vote, but received no negative votes, and pjang's neg vote to Messiaen was missed)

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 16
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 11
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 12
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 14
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 8


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bach / Monteverdi / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 18
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 11
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 12
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 13
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 14
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 8


----------



## science

tdc said:


> more corrections: (somehow Monteverdi lost a point since my last vote, but received no negative votes, and pjang's neg vote to Messiaen was missed)


I must've done that when I was putting the votes together. Sorry, and good eyes!


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Beethoven: Triple / Chopin / Beethoven: Symphony

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 18
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 13
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 14
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Vaughan Williams / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 10
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 18
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 13
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 16
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 9


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 18
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 13
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 10

Adam / VW / Mozart


----------



## pjang23

Bach Schubert Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 20
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 13
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 10


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bach / Monteverdi / Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 22
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 14
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 10


----------



## hespdelk

Monteverdi / Vaughn-Williams / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 22
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 16
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 11


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Schubert / Vaughan Williams / Beethoven: Symphony

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 22
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 16
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 15
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Vaughan Williams / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 22
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 16
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 17
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 13


----------



## jalex

Messiaen / Beethoven / Vaughan Williams

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 22
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 16
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 17
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 12


----------



## tdc

After jalex:

Bach / Monteverdi / Schubert


Adam: Giselle - 11
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 24
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 17
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 17
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 12


----------



## pjang23

Bach Schubert Messiaen

*Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830 - 26*
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 17
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 17
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 12


----------



## pjang23

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830

Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 17
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 17
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 12


----------



## science

After pjang23: 

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 17
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 16
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 14

Vaughan Williams / Adam / Mozart


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Vaughan Williams/Triple/Scriabin

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 17
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 16
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 16


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Mozart / Beethoven: Triple / Beethoven: Symphony

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 17
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 18
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 13
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 16


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Monteverdi / Scriabin / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 19
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 18
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Mozart / Vaughan Williams / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 19
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 20
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 17


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Adam: Giselle - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 19
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 20
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 18

Adam / Vaughan Williams / Beethoven triple


----------



## hespdelk

Monteverdi / Vaughn Williams / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 21
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 20
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 14
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 19


----------



## pjang23

Monteverdi Scriabin Mozart

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 23
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 19
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 19


----------



## jalex

Messiaen / Mozart / Vaughan Williams

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 23
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 20
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 18


----------



## science

after jalex: 

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 23
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 19
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 19

Adam / VW / Mozart


----------



## Trout

After science:

Mozart / Chopin / Messiaen


Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 23
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 21
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Vaughan Williams / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 9
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 23
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 23
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 20


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

RVW/Beethoven: Symphony/Adam

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 23
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 23
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 15
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 22


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Monteverdi / Scriabin / Mozart

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 25
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 22
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 22


----------



## pjang23

Monteverdi Schubert Mozart

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Monteverdi: Madrigals - 27
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 21
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 22


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Monteverdi / Messiaen / Beethoven: Triple Concerto

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
*Monteverdi: Madrigals - 29*
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 21
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
*Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 22*


----------



## Trout

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals


New board:

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 21
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 22


----------



## jalex

Messiaen / Beethoven 8 / Vaughan Williams

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 11
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 21
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 21


----------



## science

after jalex: 

Adam: Giselle - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 11
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 20
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 23

VW / Adam / Mozart


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Vaughan Williams / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 11
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 22
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 24


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Schubert / Chopin / Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 11
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 22
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 16
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 24


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Scriabin / Chopin / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 11
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 22
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 24


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Mozart / Beethoven: Triple / Beethoven: Symphony

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 10
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 24
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 24


----------



## jalex

Messiaen / Beethoven 8 / VW

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 11
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 21
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 24
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 23


----------



## science

after jalex:

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 11
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 21
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 24
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 18
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 24

Adam / VW / Chopin


----------



## tdc

after science:

Scriabin / Chopin / Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 11
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 24
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Mozart / Vaughan Williams / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 11
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 26
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 25


----------



## pjang23

Mozart Schubert RVW

Adam: Giselle - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 11
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 28
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 24


----------



## Klavierspieler

RVW/Beethoven Symphony/Adam

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 12
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 28
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 26


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler: 

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 12
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 28
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 26

Adam / Mozart PC / Schubert


----------



## Trout

After science:

Mozart / Beethoven: Triple / Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 12
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 30
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 26


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Medtner: Skazki / Mozart / VW

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 12
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Medtner: Skazki - 2
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 31
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 25


----------



## science

Wow, that's a fascinating addition. I will try to find it. 

BTW - some weeks (months?) ago someone nominated Pierne's piano concerto. It was voted off because none of us knew it. There are still some works (maybe a dozen or so) I'd like to push before that, but now that I know that work I'd be willing to help support it at some point.


----------



## tdc

A loose translation of 'skazki', is _fairy tales_. Medtner wrote 38 of these types of pieces. You may have noticed a video or two like this one being posted here recently by member clavichorder...


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Schubert RVW

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 12
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Medtner: Skazki - 4
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
*Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 31*
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 24


----------



## pjang23

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"

New board:

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 12
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Medtner: Skazki - 4
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After pjand23:

Medtner / Beethoven / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 13
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Medtner: Skazki - 6
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 24


----------



## jalex

Messiaen / Beethoven 8 / VW

Adam: Giselle - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 14
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Medtner: Skazki - 6
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 23


----------



## jalex

science said:


> after Klavierspieler:
> 
> Adam: Giselle - 14
> Bartók: Sonatina - 12
> Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 12
> Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
> Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
> Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
> Mozart: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
> Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" - 28
> Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 22
> Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
> Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
> Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 26
> 
> Adam / Mozart PC / Schubert


Why nominate PC 1 when 24 and 27 still haven't made it?


----------



## Trout

After jalex:

Schubert / Chopin / Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 14
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Medtner: Skazki - 6
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #1 - 1
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 23


I do like the Messiaen, however it's just in the way right now.


----------



## science

jalex said:


> Why nominate PC 1 when 24 and 27 still haven't made it?


My bad - I meant #9.


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 14
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Medtner: Skazki - 6
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 2
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 23

Adam / Mozart / Beethoven


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

RVW/Medtner/Adam

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 14
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Medtner: Skazki - 7
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 2
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 25


----------



## pjang23

Piano Concerto No.9 is already in (#192).

Schubert RVW Chopin

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 14
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Medtner: Skazki - 7
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 2
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 26


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Medtner / Schubert / Vw 

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 14
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Medtner: Skazki - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #? - 2
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Medtner / Beethoven / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 15
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Medtner: Skazki - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #? - 2
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 25

The Mozart PC remains undefined. I would strongly support No. 24 or 25


----------



## jalex

mmsbls said:


> The Mozart PC remains undefined. I would strongly support No. 24 or 25


25 is in. 24 needs to be.

Messiaen / Beethoven 8 / VW

Adam: Giselle - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Medtner: Skazki - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 2
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 24


----------



## Klavierspieler

After jalex:

RVW/Medtner/Scriabin

Adam: Giselle - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Medtner: Skazki - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 - 2
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 19
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 26


----------



## science

Ah, if #9 in already then I just wasted my votes, we'll remove it from the list. I would support #24 immediately, but I would feel wrong about just changing my votes post-hoc like that. 

After Klavierspieler: 

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Medtner: Skazki - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 21
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 19
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 26

Adam / Schubert / Messiaen


----------



## science

I would support Mozart's 24th piano concerto immediately. Some other works I would support (and will probably introduce soon): 

- Mozart: String Quintet #3 (we've done #4), Violin Concerto #5, Piano Sonata #11 
- Brahms: String Sextet #2, Cello Sonata #1, Violin Sonata #1, Horn Trio 
- Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1, Violin Concerto #1, Piano Trio #2
- Franck: Violin Sonata 
- Janacek: Sinfonietta 
- Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
- Bernstein: Symphony #2, West Side Story
- Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
- Adams: Shaker Loops
- Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
- Schubert: Piano Sonata #19, Mass #5, Mass #6 

If any of you have favorites amount those, you can nominate them and I will support them. If several of them wind up on the board, I will spread my support around.


----------



## science

Here is the composer chart as of the enshrinement of Mozart's Serenade: 

22 - Bach
21 - Beethoven, Mozart
20 -
19 -
18 -
17 -
16 -
15 -
14 -
13 - Brahms, Schubert
12 -
11 - 
10 -
9 - Mahler, Schumann
8 -
7 -
6 - Debussy, Haydn, Mendelssohn
5 - Bartok, Chopin, Dvorak, Prokofiev, Rachmaninoff, Ravel, Strauss, Tchaikovsky, Wagner
4 - Bruckner, Handel, Shostakovich, Stravinsky, Verdi
3 - Elgar, Liszt, Monteverdi, Schoenberg, Sibelius
2 - Barber, Berlioz, Britten, Faure, Grieg, Janacek, Puccini, Vivaldi
1 - Albeniz, Allegri, Alwyn, Berg, Bizet, Boccherini, Borodin, Bruch, Copland, Falla, Franck, Gershwin, Gliere, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Josquin, Lalo, Ligeti, Messiaen, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Purcell, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, Saint-Saens, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Tallis, Telemann, Varese, Vaughan Williams, Walton, Weber, Webern


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Scriabin RVW

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Medtner: Skazki - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 21
Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 25


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Medtner / Scriabin / VW

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Medtner: Skazki - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 21
*Schubert: Der Erlkönig - 31*
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 24


----------



## tdc

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig


Updated Board:


Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Medtner: Skazki - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 24


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Beethoven: Triple / Chopin / Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Medtner: Skazki - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 24


Anyone willing to support BWV 51 or 140?


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Anyone willing to support BWV 51 or 140?


I would vote for 140; later also 51.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 / Medtner / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Medtner: Skazki - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 24


----------



## science

Alright, I am defeated. I'll stop wasting votes on Adam. Still, it's one of the loveliest ballets, and no credit to us to reject it.

I will try again later of course.


----------



## Air

Howdy folks! I was listening to the BWV 140 today, and suddenly had this divine calling to open this thread, so here I am. 

After mmsbls:

Bach / Messiaen / Beethoven Triple

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Medtner: Skazki - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 24


----------



## science

Good to have you back man! I've been missing people.


----------



## jalex

Messiaen / Beethoven 8 / VW

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Medtner: Skazki - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 23


----------



## Trout

After jalex:

Bach / Beethoven: Triple / Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Medtner: Skazki - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 23


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

RVW/Medtner/Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Medtner: Skazki - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 25


----------



## pjang23

Bach RWV Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Medtner: Skazki - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Medtner / Beethoven TC

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Medtner: Skazki - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 21
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 26


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Medtner / VW / Scriabin

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Medtner: Skazki - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
*Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending - 27*


----------



## tdc

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending


Updated Board:

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Medtner: Skazki - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## science

after tdc:

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Medtner: Skazki - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5

Mozart / Bach / Chopin


----------



## Air

After science:

Bach / Chopin / Beethoven Triple

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 9
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Medtner: Skazki - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## Trout

After Air:

Bach / Chopin / Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Medtner: Skazki - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Medtner / Beethoven TC

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Medtner: Skazki - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 8
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 20
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Bach Medtner

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Medtner: Skazki - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 8
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 22
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Scriabin / Bach / Adam 

Adam: Giselle - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Medtner: Skazki - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 8
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 24
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## hespdelk

*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater* / Medtner / Bach

Adam: Giselle - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Medtner: Skazki - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 8
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 2
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 24
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## science

after hespdelk:

Adam: Giselle - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 12
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Medtner: Skazki - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 8
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 25
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5

Pergolesi / Scriabin / Medtner


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bach / Scriabin / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
*Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Medtner: Skazki - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19*
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 8
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 4
*Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 26*
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## Trout

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5


New board:

Adam: Giselle - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 14
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Medtner: Skazki - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 8
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Medtner / Beethoven

Adam: Giselle - 13
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Medtner: Skazki - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 10
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Medtner/Beethoven Triple/Adam

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Medtner: Skazki - 22
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 10
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Medtner / Bach / Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Medtner: Skazki - 24
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 10
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Bach BeethovenTC BeethovenSym

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 17
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Medtner: Skazki - 24
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 10
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

Medtner/Beeth Sym/Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 17
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
*Medtner: Skazki - 26*
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 10
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## Trout

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki


New board:

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 17
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 10
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler: 

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 19
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 10
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5

Bach 140 / Pergolesi / Chopin


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven: Triple / Chopin / Beethoven: Symphony

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 11
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 19
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 19
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 10
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Mahler: Symphony No. 3 / Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 10
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 19
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 19
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 1
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 10
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## hespdelk

Pergolesi / Franz Schmidt: Symphony N.4 / Bach

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 10
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 18
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 19
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 1
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 10
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 6
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5 


I tentatively toss out Schmidt's 4th symphony as a candidate.. if you aren't familiar with the work, look it up. Its probably his finest composition, and is a powerful late romantic verging on expressionist work.


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Mozart / Mendelssohn / Beethoven TC

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 10
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 18
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 18
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 2
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 12
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 6
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Bach Mendelssohn Chopin

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 10
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 20
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 18
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 3
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 12
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 6
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 10
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 22
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 3
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 13
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 6
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5

Bach / Mozart / Beethoven triple


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bach / Beethoven: Triple / Beethoven: Symphony

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 10
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 24
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 15
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 18
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 3
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 13
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 6
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Mendelssohn / Beethoven TC

Adam: Giselle - 12
Bartók: Sonatina - 10
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 24
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 15
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 4
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 15
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 6
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

Beethoven Symph/Mendelssohn/Adam

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bartók: Sonatina - 10
Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 24
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 5
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 15
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 6
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Mahler / Bach / Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bartók: Sonatina - 10
*Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" - 25*
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 5
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 15
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 6
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## tdc

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"



Updated Board:

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bartók: Sonatina - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 5
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 15
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 6
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Mahler Chopin Beethoven8

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bartók: Sonatina - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 5
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 15
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 6
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Chopin / Beethoven: Triple / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bartók: Sonatina - 9
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 18
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 5
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 15
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 6
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## science

after Trout:

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bartók: Sonatina - 9
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 5
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 17
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 7
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5

Mozart / Pergolesi / Beethoven TC


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Mendelssohn / Beethoven TC

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bartók: Sonatina - 9
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 6
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 19
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 7
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Messiaen/Mendelssohn/Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 11
Bartók: Sonatina - 8
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 7
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 19
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 7
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## hespdelk

Pergolesi / Schmidt / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 10
Bartók: Sonatina - 8
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 7
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 19
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 9
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 2
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk:

Chopin / Mendelssohn / Beethoven symphony

Adam: Giselle - 10
Bartók: Sonatina - 8
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 15
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 8
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 19
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 9
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 2
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## pjang23

It's time for my favorite work of all time:






Brahms: Nänie / Chopin / Mozart

Adam: Giselle - 10
Bartók: Sonatina - 8
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 15
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Brahms: Nänie - 2
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 24
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 8
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 18
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 9
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 2
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Adam: Giselle - 10
Bartók: Sonatina - 8
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 15
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Brahms: Nänie - 2
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 24
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 8
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 19
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 11
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 1
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5

Pergolesi / Mozart / Schmidt


----------



## hespdelk

Schmidt / Pergolesi / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bartók: Sonatina - 8
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 15
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Brahms: Nänie - 2
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 24
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 8
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 19
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 12
Schmidt: Symphony N.4 - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Chopin / Beethoven: Triple / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 15
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Brahms: Nänie - 2
*Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 26*
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 8
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 19*
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## Trout

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2


New board:

Adam: Giselle - 9
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 15
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Brahms: Nänie - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 8
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 19
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## Trout

pjang23 said:


> It's time for my favorite work of all time:


That will get my support.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Mendelssohn/Beethoven Symph/Adam

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Brahms: Nänie - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 10
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 19
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Mozart / Mendelssohn / Beethoven: Triple Concerto

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Brahms: Nänie - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 21
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Mahler / Mendelssohn / Beethoven TC 

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Brahms: Nänie - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 21
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Mozart Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Brahms: Nänie - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 22
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Alright, I am defeated. I'll stop wasting votes on Adam. Still, it's one of the loveliest ballets, and no credit to us to reject it.
> 
> I will try again later of course.


I just listened to this recently again, I quite like it and will support it when its closer to getting enshrined.


----------



## science

tdc said:


> I just listened to this recently again, I quite like it and will support it when its closer to getting enshrined.


Three people are voting against it; when it got up to about 16 points a few posters started using every single negative vote against it. So we'll need some more support.

I am not sure why it drew so many negative votes. I wonder if it's an anti-ballet thing? Too romantic or sentimental? Sexual politics objecting to the plot?

I figure that in perhaps 50 more enshrinements the board will be weaker, there'll be more to vote against, and Adam will be able to hold his own. Then I'll try again.


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
*Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
*Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Brahms: Nänie - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 12
*Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 - 23
*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 14
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5

Pergolesi / Mozart / Messiaen


----------



## science

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24


Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 15
Brahms: Nänie - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 14
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven: Triple / Brahms / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Brahms: Nänie - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 14
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After trout:

Mendelssohn / Mahler / Beethoven: Triple Concerto

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Brahms: Nänie - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 14
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Mendelssohn / Mahler / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Brahms: Nänie - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 14
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

science said:


> Three people are voting against it; when it got up to about 16 points a few posters started using every single negative vote against it. So we'll need some more support.
> 
> I am not sure why it drew so many negative votes. I wonder if it's an anti-ballet thing? Too romantic or sentimental? Sexual politics objecting to the plot?
> 
> I figure that in perhaps 50 more enshrinements the board will be weaker, there'll be more to vote against, and Adam will be able to hold his own. Then I'll try again.


I gave it another listen and thought it was all right this time. I'll stop voting against it.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Mendelssohn/Beethoven Symph/Shosty

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Brahms: Nänie - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 14
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4


----------



## hespdelk

Schmidt / Pergolesi / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Brahms: Nänie - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3


----------



## science

Klavierspieler said:


> I gave it another listen and thought it was all right this time. I'll stop voting against it.


Oh, well, that changes everything! Maybe we'll get a shot at it soon.

Unfortunately I will probably be away from the computer most of the time for the next 36-48 hours, so I might not get a vote in... but when I return I'll pick the Adam up again.

Really, a beautiful work.

I fell in love with it the first time I saw this DVD.










(Sorry about the size of that image. Couldn't find a more appropriate one.)

I cannot promise that it is the "best" or anything, but it thoroughly pleased me.


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Mahler Beethoven8

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Brahms: Nänie - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23

Messiaen/Shostakovich/Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Brahms: Nänie - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4


----------



## hespdelk

Schmidt / Pergolesi / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Brahms: Nänie - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Beethoven: Triple / Brahms / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 18
Brahms: Nänie - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Mahler / Beethoven: Triple Concerto

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Brahms: Nänie - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Mendelssohn/Beethoven Symphony/Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Brahms: Nänie - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 22
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Mendelssohn / Mahler / Beethoven TC

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Brahms: Nänie - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 13
*Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - 24*
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3


----------



## tdc

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words


Updated Board:

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Brahms: Nänie - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3


----------



## pjang23

Brahms BeethovenTC Beethoven8

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Brahms: Nänie - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3


----------



## Trout

The board is looking kind of short...


After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake / Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Brahms: Nänie - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 2


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Messiaen / Sibelius / Beethoven TC

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Brahms: Nänie - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 2


----------



## hespdelk

Schmidt / Pergolesi / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 7
Bartók: Sonatina - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Brahms: Nänie - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After hespdelk:

Tschaikowsky/Beeth 8/Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 7
Bartók: Sonatina - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Brahms: Nänie - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 4


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Tchaikovsky Beethoven8

Adam: Giselle - 7
Bartók: Sonatina - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 16
Brahms: Nänie - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Beethoven: Triple / Brahms / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 7
Bartók: Sonatina - 1
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 19
Brahms: Nänie - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 5


----------



## hespdelk

Pergolesi / Schmidt / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 6
Bartók: Sonatina - 1
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 19
Brahms: Nänie - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 19
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 5


----------



## science

after hespdelk:

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 1
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 18
Brahms: Nänie - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 20
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 5

Adam / Pergolesi / Beethoven triple


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Brahms / Mahler / Beethoven: Triple Concerto

Adam: Giselle - 8
Bartók: Sonatina - 1
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Brahms: Nänie - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 20
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 5


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Pergolesi / Adam / Bartok

Adam: Giselle - 9
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Brahms: Nänie - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 22
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 5


----------



## pjang23

Tchaikovsky Brahms Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 9
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Brahms: Nänie - 16
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 22
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 7


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Beethoven: Triple / Brahms / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 9
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 19
Brahms: Nänie - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 22
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 7


----------



## science

after Trout:

Adam: Giselle - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 18
Brahms: Nänie - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 23
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 7

Adam / Pergolesi / Beethoven


----------



## Air

After science:

Messiaen / Brahms / Beethoven Triple

Adam: Giselle - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 17
Brahms: Nänie - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 23
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 7


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Air:

Triple/Tschaikowsky/Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 19
Brahms: Nänie - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 23
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 8


----------



## pjang23

Tchaikovsky Pergolesi Beethoven8

Adam: Giselle - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 15
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 19
Brahms: Nänie - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 24
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Brahms / Mahler / Beethoven: Triple Concerto

Adam: Giselle - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 15
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 18
Brahms: Nänie - 20
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 24
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 10


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls

Pergolesi / Sibelius / Brahms

Adam: Giselle - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 15
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 18
Brahms: Nänie - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - 26*
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 10


----------



## tdc

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater


Adam: Giselle - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 15
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 18
Brahms: Nänie - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 10


----------



## science

after tdc:

Adam: Giselle - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 15
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 18
Brahms: Nänie - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 12

Tchaikvosky / Adam / Schmidt


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven: Triple / Sibelius / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 15
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 20
Brahms: Nänie - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 1
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Mahler / Beethoven: Triple Concerto

Adam: Giselle - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 15
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 19
Brahms: Nänie - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 1
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 12


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Tchaikovsky BeethovenTC

Adam: Giselle - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 15
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 18
Brahms: Nänie - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 1
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 13


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Beethoven TC/Beethoven 8/Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 20
Brahms: Nänie - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 1
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 13


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Mahler / Sibelius / Beethoven TC

Adam: Giselle - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 19
Brahms: Nänie - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 1
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 13


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Beethoven: Triple / Brahms / Shostakovich (sorry)

Adam: Giselle - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 21
Brahms: Nänie - 24
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 13


----------



## science

after Trout:

Adam: Giselle - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 21
Brahms: Nänie - 24
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 15

Tchaik / Adam / Mahler


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Tchaikovsky BeethovenTC

Adam: Giselle - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 20
Brahms: Nänie - 26
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 16


----------



## tdc

after pjang23:

Mahler / Sibelius / Beethoven TC

Adam: Giselle - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 19
*Brahms: Nänie - 26*
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 16


----------



## tdc

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie


Adam: Giselle - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 16


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

TC/Sym 8/ Mahler

Adam: Giselle - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 16


----------



## hespdelk

Schmidt / Sibelius / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 16


----------



## Trout

Only 8 pieces on the board 

Will support any of the following:
Bach - Orchestral Suites
Barber - Adagio for Strings
Bartok - Piano Concerto No. 1
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 28
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 11 "Serioso"
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 16
Biber - Mystery Sonatas
Bizet - Symphony in C
Boccherini - Cello Concerto No. 9
Borodin - In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin - Symphony No. 2
Brahms - Double Concerto
Britten - Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings
Bruckner - Te Deum
Copland - El Salón México
Debussy - Images for Piano
Dvorak - Piano Quartet No. 2
Dvorak - Piano Quintet No. 2
Franck - Symphony in D minor
Franck - Violin Sonata
Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1
Josquin - Missa L'homme Armé
Liszt - Faust Symphony
Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame
Mendelssohn - Elijah
Mendelssohn - Variations Serieuses
Mozart - Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27
Mozart - Quintet for Piano and Winds
Nielsen - Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Nielsen - Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable"
Penderecki - Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
Ravel - Le Tombeau de Couperin
Schubert - Fantasia in F minor
Schubert - Octet
Schubert - Piano Trio No. 2
Schumann - Symphonic Etudes
Schutz - Musikalische Exequien
Shostakovich - Piano Quintet
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad"
Sibelius - Kullervo
Sibelius - Pohjola's Daughter
Sibelius - Tapiola
Strauss, Richard - Don Juan
Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tchaikovsky - Francesca da Rimini
Tchaikovsky - Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky - Romeo and Juliet
Tchaikovsky - Serenade for Strings
Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 5
Victoria - O Magnum Mysterium
Vivaldi - Gloria


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Mahler / Schmidt / Beethoven TC

Adam: Giselle - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 20
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 16


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Messiaen / Sibelius / Beethoven Triple

Adam: Giselle - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 16


----------



## mmsbls

@Trout

I'd support in roughly this order the following from your list:

Bach - Orchestral Suites
Dvorak - Piano Quintet No. 2
Shostakovich - Piano Quintet
Borodin - Symphony No. 2
Tchaikovsky - Serenade for Strings
Brahms - Double Concerto
Franck - Violin Sonata
Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1


----------



## science

after Air:

Adam: Giselle - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 17

Adam / Tchaikovsky / Messiaen


----------



## science

Nice work, Trout! Here's my list; the asterisks mark items that are also on Trout's list (a few were added when I saw his list). 

Adams: Shaker Loops 
Albeniz: Suite española 
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les 4 ages"
Barber: Adagio for Strings ***
Berio: Sinfonia 
Bernstein: Symphony #2 
Biber: Rosary Sonatas *** 
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 
Brahms: String Sextet #2 
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 
Franck: Violin Sonata *** 
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind 
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path 
Janacek: Sinfonietta 
Machaut: Messe de Notre Dame *** 
Milhaud: La Creation du Monde 
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 
Mozart: String Quintet #3 
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini 
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte 
Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated! 
Schutz: The Christmas Story 
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet 
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Varese: Ionization


----------



## Trout

science said:


> Nice work, Trout! Here's my list; the asterisks mark items that are also on Trout's list (a few were added when I saw his list).
> 
> *Adams: Shaker Loops
> Albeniz: Suite española *
> Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les 4 ages"
> Barber: Adagio for Strings ***
> Berio: Sinfonia
> Bernstein: Symphony #2
> Biber: Rosary Sonatas ***
> *Brahms: Cello Sonata #1*
> Brahms: String Sextet #2
> Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
> *Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
> Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 *
> Franck: Violin Sonata ***
> Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
> Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
> *Janacek: Sinfonietta*
> Machaut: Messe de Notre Dame ***
> Milhaud: La Creation du Monde
> *Mozart: Piano Sonata #11
> Mozart: String Quintet #3
> Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 *
> Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
> *Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini *
> Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte
> Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated!
> Schutz: The Christmas Story
> Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1
> Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
> *Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 *
> Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
> Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
> Varese: Ionization


In addition to my previous list, I would also support the pieces I bolded. So, I'll start nominating them then.


----------



## Trout

After science:

Franck: Violin Sonata / Shostakovich: Piano Quintet / Schmidt

Adam: Giselle - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 19
Franck: Violin Sonata - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 1
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 17


----------



## science

I believe that I have an obligation to support Adam, and it makes sense to me that Swan Lake would be on the list ahead of it, so my +1 and +2 votes are used for awhile. But ASAP I will support the Franck and then I will also turn to the Shostakovich.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Franck / Shostakovich / Beethoven TC

Adam: Giselle - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 18
Franck: Violin Sonata - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 20
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 17


----------



## Klavierspieler

Here's my list:

Bach - Orchestral Suites
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 28
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 11 "Serioso"
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 16
Dvorak - Piano Quintet No. 2
Franck - Violin Sonata
Mendelssohn - Variations Serieuses
Schumann - Symphonic Etudes
Tchaikovsky - Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky - Romeo and Juliet
Tchaikovsky - Serenade for Strings
Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

In addition:

Beethoven - String Quartets Nos. 12 and 13
Beethoven - Piano Sonatas Nos. 12, 13, 15, 17, 22, 24, 26, and 27
Elgar - Serenade for Strings
Schumann - Liederkreis Op. 39
Schumann - Manfred Overture
Schumann - Symphony No. 2
Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Vaughan Williams - The Wasps
Vaughan Williams - English Folk Song Suite
Vaughan Williams - Concerto Grosso


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Beethoven TC/ Beethoven Sym/ Mahler

Adam: Giselle - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 20
Franck: Violin Sonata - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 17


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 / Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte / Beethoven TC

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 19
Franck: Violin Sonata - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 1
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 17


----------



## pjang23

Haydn: Cello Concerto No.1 / BeethovenTC / Beethoven8

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 20
Franck: Violin Sonata - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 1
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 17


----------



## pjang23

Thanks to everyone for supporting Nänie! 

Not exhaustive, but I would support...

Bach - Orchestral Suites
Barber - Adagio for Strings
Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3, Piano Sonata No. 28, Piano Trio No.5 "Ghost", String Quartet No. 13/16
Berg - Wozzeck
Brahms - Alto Rhapsody, Cello Sonata No.1, Clarinet Sonatas, Haydn Variations, Horn Trio, Piano Quartet 2/3, Violin Sonata (any)
Debussy - Children's Corner, Estampes, Images for Piano
Dvorak - Romance for Violin and Orchestra, Violin Concerto
Franck - Symphony in D minor, Violin Sonata
Handel - Music for the Royal Fireworks
Haydn - Piano Concerto No.11, Piano Sonata No.62, String Quartets Op.33/Op.77, Symphony 44/47/96/101/...hard to pick
Mendelssohn - Elijah, Symphony No.3, Variations Serieuses
Mozart - Cosi fan tutte, Piano Concerto No. 27 eek:! Never noticed it wasn't in yet)
Puccini - Tosca
Ravel - Miroirs, Pavane
Schubert - Fantasia in F minor, Gretchen am Spinnrade, Octet, Piano Sonata No.19, Piano Trio No. 2, Schwanengesang
Schumann - Carnaval, Frauenliebe und Leben, Symphonic Etudes
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No.1, Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad"/No.11/No.13
Tchaikovsky - Piano Trio, Rococo Variations, Romeo and Juliet
Verdi - Aida
Vivaldi - L'estro Armonico

By the way, is everyone still in favor of grouping Haydn string quartets by opus, or shall we go back to individual quartets? If individual, I would support Op.76/5 above all.


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Beethoven: Triple / Shostakovich / Mahler

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 22
Franck: Violin Sonata - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 1
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 17


----------



## mmsbls

Lots of very good suggestions. On top of Trout's suggestions (two of which I'm supporting now) I would eagerly support (roughly in the order shown for each person):

@science:
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte (already nominated)
Janacek: Sinfonietta 

@Klavierspieler:
Elgar - Serenade for Strings
Beethoven - Piano Sonatas Nos. 13, 17
Vaughan Williams - English Folk Song Suite

@pjang23:
Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3
Haydn - Symphony No. 101, SQ OP 76 2,4,5 (especially 4)
Mendelssohn - Symphony No.3
Vivaldi - L'estro Armonico
Tchaikovsky - Rococo Variations
Dvorak - Violin Concerto
Brahms - Haydn Variations
Barber - Adagio for Strings

Obviously I can't support all of these, but I would love to see them nominated.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

TC/Sym 8/Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 24
Franck: Violin Sonata - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 1
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 17


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> By the way, is everyone still in favor of grouping Haydn string quartets by opus, or shall we go back to individual quartets? If individual, I would support Op.76/5 above all.


We agreed to group them by opus, but I made a mistake the last time we had the initial post updated. We'll be at 300 soon, and I will have that post updated again, and I'll fix it this time!


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler, some of whose Beethoven suggestions were very good and would be supported by me as soon as I had free votes: 

Adam: Giselle - 16
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 25
Franck: Violin Sonata - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 1
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 17

Adam / Beethoven triple / Beethoven 8


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> Verdi - Aida


Oh wow. Had not realized we were missing that one. I would support that immediately.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Yay!

Adam: Giselle - 16
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
*Beethoven: Triple Concerto - 25*
Franck: Violin Sonata - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 2
*Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18*
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 1
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 17


----------



## Klavierspieler

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Beethoven: Triple Concerto

Adam: Giselle - 16
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Franck: Violin Sonata - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 1
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Franck / Shostakovich / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Franck: Violin Sonata - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 1
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 17


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Messiaen / Franck / Mahler

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Franck: Violin Sonata - 7
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 1
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 17


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Ravel / Messiaen / Beethoven 8

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Franck: Violin Sonata - 7
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 17


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Sibelius / Tchaikovsky / Schmidt

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Franck: Violin Sonata - 7
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Franck / Shostakovich / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Franck: Violin Sonata - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 4
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 18


----------



## Trout

Corrected board (adding the point to Shostakovich):

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Franck: Violin Sonata - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 20
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 4
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 18


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Tschaikowsky/Beethoven/Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Franck: Violin Sonata - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 4
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 20


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler: (corrected board - extra pt. was given to Ravel)

Adam / Bartok / Schmidt

Adam: Giselle - 16
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Franck: Violin Sonata - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 20


----------



## pjang23

Tchaikovsky Haydn Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 16
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Franck: Violin Sonata - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 22


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky / Sibelius / Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 16
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
*Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17*
Franck: Violin Sonata - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 3
*Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17*
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 11
*Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - 24*


----------



## Trout

New list:


201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
278. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake


New board:

Adam: Giselle - 16
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Franck: Violin Sonata - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 11


----------



## pjang23

Corrected List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake


----------



## Trout

pjang23 said:


> Corrected List:
> 
> 201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
> 202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
> 203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
> 204. Schubert: An die Musik
> 205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
> 206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
> 207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
> 208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
> 209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
> 210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
> 211. Bach: Magnificat
> 212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
> 213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
> 214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
> 215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
> 216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
> 217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
> 218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
> 219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
> 220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
> 221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
> 222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
> 223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
> 224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
> 225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
> 226. Varese: Deserts
> 227. Webern: String Quartet
> 228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
> 229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
> 230. Schumann: Carnaval
> 231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
> 232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
> 233. Rebel: Les elemens
> 234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
> 235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
> 236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
> 237. Britten: Peter Grimes
> 238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
> 239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
> 240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
> 241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
> 242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
> 243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
> 244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
> 245. Mozart: Symphony #39
> 246. Berlioz: Requiem
> 247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
> 248. Mahler: Symphony #5
> 249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
> 250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
> 251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
> 252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
> 253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
> 254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
> 255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
> 256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
> 257. Albeniz: Iberia
> 258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
> 259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
> 260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
> 261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
> 262. Walton: Violin Concerto
> 263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
> 264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
> 265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
> 266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
> 267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
> 268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
> 269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
> 270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
> 271. Medtner: Skazki
> 272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
> 273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
> 274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
> 275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
> 276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
> 277. Brahms: Nänie
> 278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
> 279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake


Sorry, apparently the one I copied skipped over Nänie.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Franck / Shostakovich / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Franck: Violin Sonata - 11
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

Trout said:


> Sorry, apparently the one I copied skipped over Nänie.


I think that was me, sorry.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Beethoven/Franck/Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Franck: Violin Sonata - 12
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 11


----------



## Air

After Klavierspieler:

Messaien / Franck / Mahler

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Franck: Violin Sonata - 13
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 11


----------



## DavidMahler

After Air:

Mahler / Sibelius / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Franck: Violin Sonata - 13
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## science

after DavidMahler: 

Adam: Giselle - 16
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Franck: Violin Sonata - 14
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 12

Adam / Franck / Schmidt


----------



## hespdelk

Schmidt / Messiaen / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Franck: Violin Sonata - 14
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk:

Bartok / Ravel / Franck

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Franck: Violin Sonata - 13
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 4
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Ravel Beethoven8

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Franck: Violin Sonata - 13
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Sibelius / Haydn / Schmidt

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Franck: Violin Sonata - 13
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Franck / Haydn / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 14
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Franck: Violin Sonata - 15
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 14


----------



## science

after mmslbs: 

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Franck: Violin Sonata - 17
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 14

Franck / Adam / Schmidt


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Beethoven/Franck/Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Franck: Violin Sonata - 18
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 14


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Franck Beethoven8

Adam: Giselle - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Franck: Violin Sonata - 19
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 14


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Adam / Sibelius / Beethoven 8


Adam: Giselle - 17
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Franck: Violin Sonata - 19
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 15


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Sibelius / Bartok / Schmidt

Adam: Giselle - 17
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Franck: Violin Sonata - 19
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 17


----------



## science

after Trout:

Adam: Giselle - 19
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Franck: Violin Sonata - 20
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 17

Adam / Franck / Schmidt


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Franck / Haydn / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 18
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Franck: Violin Sonata - 22
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 17


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Beethoven/Franck/Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 18
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Franck: Violin Sonata - 23
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 17


----------



## pjang23

Franck Haydn Beethoven

Adam: Giselle - 18
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Franck: Violin Sonata - 25
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 17


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Ravel / Bartok / Shostakovich

Adam: Giselle - 18
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Franck: Violin Sonata - 25
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 17


----------



## hespdelk

Schmidt / Messiaen / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 17
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Franck: Violin Sonata - 25
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Haydn / Franck / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 16
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
*Beethoven*: Symphony #8 - 19
*Franck*: Violin Sonata - 26
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata 

New Board:

Adam: Giselle - 16
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 17


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Beethoven piano sonata/Beethoven sym/ Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 16
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 17


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler:

Adam: Giselle - 18
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 2
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 17

Adam / Shostakovich / Mahler


----------



## pjang23

Haydn BeethovenPS Beethoven8

Adam: Giselle - 18
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 17


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Adam / Ravel / Beethoven 8

Adam: Giselle - 20
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 17


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Sibelius / Shostakovich / Schmidt

Adam: Giselle - 20
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 15
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Haydn / Shostakovich / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 19
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 19


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Adam: Giselle - 21
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 18

Adam / Shostakovich / Sibelius


----------



## tdc

After science:

Adam / Ravel / Beethoven 8

Adam: Giselle - 23
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 18


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Messiaen/Ravel/Schmidt

Adam: Giselle - 23
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 3
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 18


----------



## pjang23

BeethovenPS Ravel Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 23
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 18


----------



## hespdelk

Schmidt / Messiaen / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 22
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 18


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Sibelius / Shostakovich / Messiaen

Adam: Giselle - 22
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 10
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 20


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Adam: Giselle - 24
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 19

Adam / Shostakovich / Sibelius

(I will return the votes to Sibelius soon)


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Haydn / Shostakovich / Adam

Adam: Giselle - 23
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 12
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 19


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Adam / Bartok / Haydn

Adam: Giselle - 25
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 12
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 19


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Beethoven P/Beethoven S/Sibelius

*Adam: Giselle - 25*
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 7
*Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18*
*Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 18*
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
*Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18*
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 12
*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 18*


----------



## Klavierspieler

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata
281. Adam: Giselle 

New Board:

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 12
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 18


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler's work: 

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 13
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 20

Sibelius / Shostakovich / Mahler


----------



## Trout

After science:

Sibelius / Shostakovich / Messiaen


Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 14
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 22


----------



## science

With the Adam and Franck, we've made some progress in the French romanticism.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Beethoven Sym/Beethoven P/Messiaen

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 14
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 22


----------



## pjang23

BeethovenPS Sibelius Beethoven8

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 14
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 23


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Sibelius / Messiaen / Beethoven 8

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 14
*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 - 25*


----------



## tdc

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata
281. Adam: Giselle 
282. Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 


Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 14


----------



## hespdelk

Schmidt / Messiaen / Bartok

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 14





This list is quite difficult to assign a negative vote against - would someone kindly nominate an unpleasant or mediocre work?  :lol:


----------



## science

hespdelk said:


> This list is quite difficult to assign a negative vote against - would someone kindly nominate an unpleasant or mediocre work?  :lol:


Negative votes are soooo hard! I love it! Here we are nearly 300 works in and we still have a board full of greatness.


----------



## Conor71

After hespdelk:

Shostakovich/Messiaen/Schmidt

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 10
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 16


----------



## science

after Conor: 

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 17
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 17

Beethoven PS / Shostakovich / Haydn


----------



## Trout

After science:

Haydn / Bartok / Schmidt

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 17


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Beethoven Sym/Beethoven Piano/Messiaen

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 19
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Haydn / Shostakovich / Bartok

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 18


----------



## Trout

Corrected board (subtracting a point from Bartok):

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 18


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bartok / Ravel / Schmidt

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 21
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 18


----------



## pjang23

Haydn BeethovenPS Beethoven8

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 18


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Albeniz: Suite española - 1 
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 23
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 18

Mozart / Albeniz /Beethoven 8


----------



## mmsbls

@science:

The Mozart string quintet #3 K.516 is already in.


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Haydn / Ravel / Bartok

Albeniz: Suite española - 1
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 14
*Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18*
*Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 25*
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 13
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
*Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 18*


----------



## mmsbls

New List:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata
281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1

New Board:

Albeniz: Suite española - 1
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 13
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 18


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bach: Orchestral Suites / Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 / Messiaen

Albeniz: Suite española - 1
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 1
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 13
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 18


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Beethoven Sym/ Beethoven Piano/Messiaen

Albeniz: Suite española - 1
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 13
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 18


----------



## Trout

mmsbls said:


> @science:
> 
> The Mozart string quintet #3 K.516 is already in.


K. 516 is in, but the String Quintet No. 3 is K. 515.


----------



## Trout

Corrected board:

Albeniz: Suite española - 1
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 1
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 13
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 18


----------



## pjang23

Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine / Verdi: Aïda / Beethoven8






Albeniz: Suite española - 1
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 1
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 13
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 18
Verdi: Aïda - 1


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Ravel / Albeniz / Beethoven 8

Albeniz: Suite española - 2
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 15
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 1
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 18
Verdi: Aïda - 1


----------



## science

after tdc:

Albeniz: Suite española - 2
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 17
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 1
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 18
Verdi: Aïda - 2

Beethoven PS / Aida / Mahler 

I will vote for Albeniz as well.


----------



## Trout

After science:

Shostakovich / Mozart: Piano Concerto / Schmidt

Albeniz: Suite española - 2
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 17
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 2
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 20
Verdi: Aïda - 2


----------



## mmsbls

Trout said:


> K. 516 is in, but the String Quintet No. 3 is K. 515.


The set I have by the Grumiaux Trio lists K 515 as #2 and K 516 as #3, but I see elsewhere these are listed as 3 and 4. My mistake. Thanks.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Shostakovich / Bach / Bartok

Albeniz: Suite española - 2
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 17
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 2
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 22
Verdi: Aïda - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Beethoven 8/Beethoven P/ Messiaen

Albeniz: Suite española - 2
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 18
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 2
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 22
Verdi: Aïda - 2

Does no one else like the symphony?  Jalex, where have you gone?


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bartok / Ravel / Schmidt

Albeniz: Suite española - 2
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 18
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 2
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 22
Verdi: Aïda - 2


----------



## pjang23

Faure Verdi Beethoven8

Albeniz: Suite española - 2
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 18
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 2
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 22
Verdi: Aïda - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bruckner: Te Deum / Debussy: Images for Piano / Schmidt

Albeniz: Suite española - 2
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 18
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Bruckner: Te Deum - 2
Debussy: Images for Piano - 1
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 2
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 22
Verdi: Aïda - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Shostakovich / Bach / Bartok

Albeniz: Suite española - 2
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 18
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Bruckner: Te Deum - 2
Debussy: Images for Piano - 1
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 2
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 24
Verdi: Aïda - 3


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Albeniz: Suite española - 4
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 18
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
*Bruckner: Te Deum - 2
Debussy: Images for Piano - 1
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 2
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
*Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - 25
*Verdi: Aïda - 3

Albeniz / Shostakovich / Beeth 8


----------



## science

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata
281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet

New board: 

Albeniz: Suite española - 4
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 18
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 2
Debussy: Images for Piano - 1
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 2
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

Beethoven 8/Beethoven P/Ravel

Albeniz: Suite española - 4
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 19
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Bruckner: Te Deum - 2
Debussy: Images for Piano - 1
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 2
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 3


----------



## Air

Time to save Messiaen.

After Klavierspieler:

Messiaen / Debussy / Mahler

Albeniz: Suite española - 4
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 19
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Bruckner: Te Deum - 2
Debussy: Images for Piano - 2
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 2
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 3


----------



## Trout

If we are going to combine all of the Haydn Opus 76 string quartets, are we also going to lump Beethoven's String Quartet No. 13 with the Grosse Fugue (at number 137)?


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Messiaen / Faure / Beethoven 8

Albeniz: Suite española - 4
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 19
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Bruckner: Te Deum - 2
Debussy: Images for Piano - 2
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 2
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 3


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> If we are going to combine all of the Haydn Opus 76 string quartets, are we also going to lump Beethoven's String Quartet No. 13 with the Grosse Fugue (at number 137)?


I guess that's a question for the people who voted for Grosse Fugue. If I recall, the voters liked it separate from SQ#13.

Faure MozartPC Beethoven8

Albeniz: Suite española - 4
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 19
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 2
Debussy: Images for Piano - 2
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 2
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 3


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> I guess that's a question for the people who voted for Grosse Fugue. If I recall, the voters liked it separate from SQ#13.


That's what memory told me too, but I wanted to check before speaking up - and I haven't checked yet!


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Albeniz: Suite española - 4
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 21
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Bruckner: Te Deum - 2
Debussy: Images for Piano - 2
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 3
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 3

Beethoven PS / Mozart / Beethoven 8


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bruckner / Barber: Adagio for Strings / Albeniz

Albeniz: Suite española - 3
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 4
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 1
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 21
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Debussy: Images for Piano - 2
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 3
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Ravel / Barber / Bartok

Albeniz: Suite española - 3
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 4
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 21
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Debussy: Images for Piano - 2
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 3
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Beethoven 8/Beethhoven P/Messiaen

Albeniz: Suite española - 3
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 4
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 22
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Debussy: Images for Piano - 2
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 3
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 3


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Debussy / Ravel / Schmidt

Albeniz: Suite española - 3
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 4
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 22
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Debussy: Images for Piano - 4
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 3
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 18
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Verdi: Aïda - 3


----------



## pjang23

Faure BeethovenPS Beethoven8

Albeniz: Suite española - 3
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 4
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 23
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Debussy: Images for Piano - 4
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 3
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 18
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Verdi: Aïda - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata / Bruckner / Albeniz

Albeniz: Suite Española - 2
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 4
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 - 25
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18*
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Debussy: Images for Piano - 4
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 3
*Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 18*
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Verdi: Aïda - 3

Where is everyone? I only spot 6 regular voters (including myself)


----------



## Trout

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata
281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
285. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28


New board:

Albeniz: Suite Española - 2
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 4
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Debussy: Images for Piano - 4
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 3
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 18
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Verdi: Aïda - 3


----------



## science

after Trout:

Albeniz: Suite Española - 4
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 4
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 2
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Debussy: Images for Piano - 4
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 4
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 18
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Verdi: Aïda - 3

Albeniz / Mozart / Messiaen


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Where is everyone? I only spot 6 regular voters (including myself)


People come and go. Some of the old folks will come back, some new folks will join in. But the 6 of us can carry it for awhile...


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Ravel / Barber / Bartok

Albeniz: Suite Española - 4
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 4
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Debussy: Images for Piano - 4
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 4
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 20
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Verdi: Aïda - 3


@Trout: The project has lost several regular voters. We are a small group now, and as I mentioned a week or two so ago, I believe the project has suffered because of the lack of contributors.


----------



## science

I should mention that in the other project, I voted after my own self a few times. Lots of times we were down to two or three people. Now we're back up to nine or so. 

We'd better not get too attached to anything! Beautiful cotton clouds, pastel sky outside right now.


----------



## DavidMahler

After mmsbls

Albeniz: Suite Española - 4
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 4
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Debussy: Images for Piano - 15
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 4
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 20
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Verdi: Aïda - 2

Mahler / Debussy / Verdi


It's so tough not voting for the Bartok again, and Mozart SQ#3 is surely an amazing work.... my favorite string quintet after schubert's


----------



## Klavierspieler

After DavidMahler:

Beethoven 8/Bach/Messiaen

Albeniz: Suite Española - 4
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 5
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Debussy: Images for Piano - 15
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 4
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 20
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Verdi: Aïda - 2


----------



## pjang23

Faure Verdi Beethoven8

Albeniz: Suite Española - 4
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 5
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Debussy: Images for Piano - 15
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 4
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 20
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Verdi: Aïda - 3


----------



## tdc

After pjang23: (corrected board)

Ravel / Bach / Beethoven 8

Albeniz: Suite Española - 4
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 6
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Debussy: Images for Piano - 5
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 4
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 22
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Verdi: Aïda - 3


----------



## science

DavidMahler said:


> It's so tough not voting for the Bartok again, and Mozart SQ#3 is surely an amazing work.... my favorite string quintet after schubert's


You're allowed to vote for it again...

But I'd like to propose a deal with you. Every time you vote +2 on the Mozart quintet, I will double your vote with my own +2.

I'd love to support Albeniz, Barber, Debussy, both Mozarts, and Verdi too, but if we cooperate we'll be able to get the Mozart done quickly. I don't see anyone voting against it, and when it gets toward the top someone else might even help us with it.


----------



## hespdelk

Schmidt / Verdi / Faure

Albeniz: Suite Española - 4
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 6
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Debussy: Images for Piano - 5
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 4
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 22
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 4


I see there a number of new additions to the list.. but negative vote is in no way easier than before..  :lol:


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Verdi / Bruckner / Albeniz

Albeniz: Suite Española - 3
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 6
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 5
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 4
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 22
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 6


----------



## science

after Trout:

Albeniz: Suite Española - 5
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 6
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 5
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 5
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 22
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 6

Albeniz / Mozart 5tet / Beeth 8


----------



## tdc

After science:

Bartok / Ravel / Beet 8

Albeniz: Suite Española - 5
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 6
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 5
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 5
*Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte - 23*
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 6


----------



## tdc

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata
281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony No. 5
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
285. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28
286. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte


Albeniz: Suite Española - 5
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 6
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 5
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Mozart SQ / Bach / Bartok

Albeniz: Suite Española - 5
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 7
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 16
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 5
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Beethoven/Bach/Messiaen

Albeniz: Suite Española - 5
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 8
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 5
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 6


----------



## pjang23

Bach Mahler Beethoven

Albeniz: Suite Española - 5
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 10
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 5
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 6


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Verdi / Puccini: Tosca / Schmidt

Albeniz: Suite Española - 5
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 10
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 17
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 5
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 7
Puccini: Tosca - 1
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 8


Opera


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Beethoven/Bach/Messiaen

Albeniz: Suite Española - 5
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 11
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 5
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 7
Puccini: Tosca - 1
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 8


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler: 

Albeniz: Suite Española - 6
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 11
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 5
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 9
Puccini: Tosca - 1
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 8

Mozart SQ / Albeniz / Mahler


----------



## pjang23

Puccini Verdi Beethoven8

Albeniz: Suite Española - 6
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 11
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 5
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 9
Puccini: Tosca - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart SQ / Bach / Bartok

Albeniz: Suite Española - 6
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 12
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 5
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 11
Puccini: Tosca - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 9


----------



## hespdelk

Schmidt / Aida / Debussy

Albeniz: Suite Española - 6
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 12
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 4
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 11
Puccini: Tosca - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Verdi: Aïda - 10


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk:

Mahler / Bach / Bruckner

Albeniz: Suite Española - 6
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 13
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Debussy: Images for Piano - 4
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 11
Puccini: Tosca - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Verdi: Aïda - 10


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Albeniz: Suite Española - 7
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 13
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Debussy: Images for Piano - 4
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 13
Puccini: Tosca - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Verdi: Aïda - 10

Mozart SQ / Albeniz / Messiaen


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bruckner / Barber / Schmidt

Albeniz: Suite Española - 7
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 13
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 7
Debussy: Images for Piano - 4
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 13
Puccini: Tosca - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart SQ / Bach / Bartok

Albeniz: Suite Española - 7
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 14
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 7
Debussy: Images for Piano - 4
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 15
Puccini: Tosca - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Beethoven/Bach/Messiaen

Albeniz: Suite Española - 7
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 15
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Bruckner: Te Deum - 7
Debussy: Images for Piano - 4
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 15
Puccini: Tosca - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 10


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Debussy / Albeniz / Bruckner

Albeniz: Suite Española - 8
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 15
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 15
Puccini: Tosca - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 10


----------



## pjang23

Puccini Mahler Beethoven

Albeniz: Suite Española - 8
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 15
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 15
Puccini: Tosca - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bruckner / Verdi / Schmidt

Albeniz: Suite Española - 8
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 15
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 15
Puccini: Tosca - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 11


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Albeniz: Suite Española - 9
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 15
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 17
Puccini: Tosca - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 11

Mozart SQ / Albeniz / Beeth 8


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart SQ / Bach / Bartok

Albeniz: Suite Española - 9
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 16
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 18
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 19
Puccini: Tosca - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Beethoven/Bach/Messiaen

Albeniz: Suite Española - 9
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 17
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 19
Puccini: Tosca - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 11


----------



## hespdelk

Schmidt / Verdi / Faure

Albeniz: Suite Española - 9
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 17
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 3
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 19
Puccini: Tosca - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Verdi: Aïda - 12


----------



## pjang23

Puccini MozartPC MozartSQ

Albeniz: Suite Española - 9
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 17
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 18
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Verdi: Aïda - 12


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Mahler / Bartok / Beet8

Albeniz: Suite Española - 9
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 17
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 21
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 18
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Verdi: Aïda - 12


----------



## science

after tdc:

Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 16
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 21
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 20
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Verdi: Aïda - 12

Mozart / Albeniz / Bach


----------



## Trout

After science:

Verdi / Bruckner / Schmidt

Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 16
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 19
Bruckner: Te Deum - 9
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 21
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 20
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 14


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Beethoven/Bach/Messiaen

Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 17
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 21
Bruckner: Te Deum - 9
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 21
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 20
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Mozart SQ / Bach / Bartok

Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 18
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 21
Bruckner: Te Deum - 9
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 21
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 22
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 14


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls: (nobody will back me up with _any_ votes on the Bartok PC? *cough *Trout* cough* I could've sworn somebody listed it amongst works they would support...)

Mahler / Bartok / Mozart SQ

Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 18
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 21
Bruckner: Te Deum - 9
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 23
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 21
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 14


----------



## pjang23

Mahler Faure Beethoven

Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 18
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Bruckner: Te Deum - 9
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 25
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 21
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 14


----------



## Trout

tdc said:


> After mmsbls: (nobody will back me up with _any_ votes on the Bartok PC? *cough *Trout* cough* I could've sworn somebody listed it amongst works they would support...)


Sorry, there's just so many works on the board I would like to support in addition to Bartok's PC, such as, the Verdi, Bruckner, Debussy, Barber, Puccini, Bach and Mozart's PC.


----------



## Klavierspieler

@tdc:

If I help you get the Bartok in, will you then help me with the Beethoven?


----------



## tdc

Klavierspieler said:


> @tdc:
> 
> If I help you get the Bartok in, will you then help me with the Beethoven?


All right, its a deal. But since Mahler is already almost in, can we start on this after that (Beethoven after Mahler etc)?


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> Sorry, there's just so many works on the board I would like to support in addition to Bartok's PC, such as, the Verdi, Bruckner, Debussy, Barber, Puccini, Bach and Mozart's PC.


I hear you, its just that not all of those works are getting regular negative votes. Bartok's been on the board for a while now just kind of spinning its wheels. But at the same time I understand what you mean, and I think you (and everyone) have added a lot of great works to the board lately, its hard to know not just what to vote against, but what to vote for!


----------



## Klavierspieler

tdc said:


> All right, its a deal. But since Mahler is already almost in, can we start on this after that (Beethoven after Mahler etc)?


Okay, that will be fine.


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 18
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 25
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 21
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 16

Verdi / Albeniz / Bruckner


----------



## Trout

I'll give Mahler the final push mainly because of that great first movement.

After science:

Mahler / Verdi / Mozart: String Quintet

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 18
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
*Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20*
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
*Mahler: Symphony No. 3 - 27*
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
*Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 20*
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 17


----------



## Trout

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata
281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony No. 5
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
285. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28
286. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte
287. Mahler: Symphony No. 3


New board:

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 18
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 20
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 17


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Bartok/Beethoven/Messiaen

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 18
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 21
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 20
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Verdi: Aïda - 17


----------



## Conor71

After Klavierspieler:

Messiaen/Mozart SQ3/Schmidt

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 18
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 21
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 10
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 21
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 17


----------



## pjang23

Faure Verdi MozartSQ

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 18
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 21
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 20
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart SQ / Bach / Bartok

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 19
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 21
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 22
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 18


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bartok / Beethoven / Schmidt

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 19
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 22
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 22
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Verdi: Aïda - 18


----------



## hespdelk

Verdi / Schmidt / Albeniz

Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 19
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 21
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 22
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 20


----------



## science

after hespdelk:

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 19
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 24
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 20

Mozart / Albeniz / Beethoven

[aka "Queen Mab hath been with me"]


----------



## Trout

After science (or Mercutio?):

Verdi / Bruckner / Albeniz

Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 19
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Bruckner: Te Deum - 9
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 24
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart SQ / Bach / Bartok

Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 20
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 20
Bruckner: Te Deum - 9
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 26
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 22


----------



## tdc

corrected board: (hespdelk missed my points to Bartok + Beethoven in post #5754)

Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 20
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 21
Bruckner: Te Deum - 9
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 26
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 22


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bartok / Beethoven / Bruckner

Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 20
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 22
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 26
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 22


----------



## science

Let's say we want to get a few more modern works on the list? 

- Penderecki's Passion of St. Luke 
- Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
- Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
- Janacek: On an Overgrown Path 
- Rzewski: "The People United Will Never Be Defeated!" Variations 
- Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
- Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
- Ligeti: Lux aeterna
- Bernstein: Symphony #2
- Berio: Sinfonia
- Adams: Shaker Loops
- Milhaud: The Creation
- Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
- Piazzolla: pick your favorite thing; perhaps Five Tango Sensations

Anything there move anyone?


----------



## Trout

science said:


> Let's say we want to get a few more modern works on the list?
> 
> *- Penderecki's Passion of St. Luke
> - Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
> - Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2*
> - Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
> - Rzewski: "The People United Will Never Be Defeated!" Variations
> - Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
> *- Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind*
> - Ligeti: Lux aeterna
> - Bernstein: Symphony #2
> - Berio: Sinfonia
> *- Adams: Shaker Loops*
> - Milhaud: The Creation
> - Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
> 
> Anything there move anyone?


Bolded those I would support in the future.


----------



## science

Adding in a few more modern works to consider:

- Penderecki's Passion of St. Luke 
- Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
- Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
- Janacek: On an Overgrown Path 
- Rzewski: "The People United Will Never Be Defeated!" Variations 
- Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
- Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
- Ligeti: Lux aeterna
- Bernstein: Symphony #2
- Berio: Sinfonia
- Adams: Shaker Loops
- Milhaud: The Creation
- Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
- Piazzolla: pick your favorite thing; perhaps Five Tango Sensations, or Maria de Buenos Aires
- Rachmaninov: Symphony #2
- Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 
- Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
- Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 
- Crumb: Black Angels
- Glass: ... 

Let me start off a Renaissance/Baroque list too:

- Biber: Rosary Sonatas
- Charpentier: Te Deum
- Tartini: "Devil's Trill" Sonata


----------



## Klavierspieler

science said:


> Adding in a few more modern works to consider:
> 
> - Penderecki's Passion of St. Luke
> - Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
> - Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
> - Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
> - Rzewski: "The People United Will Never Be Defeated!" Variations
> - Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
> - Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
> - Ligeti: Lux aeterna
> - Bernstein: Symphony #2
> - Berio: Sinfonia
> - Adams: Shaker Loops
> - Milhaud: The Creation
> - Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double
> - Piazzolla: pick your favorite thing; perhaps Five Tango Sensations, or Maria de Buenos Aires
> - Rachmaninov: Symphony #2
> - Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1
> - Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
> - Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
> - Crumb: Black Angels
> - Glass: ...
> 
> Let me start off a Renaissance/Baroque list too:
> 
> - Biber: Rosary Sonatas
> - Charpentier: Te Deum
> - Tartini: "Devil's Trill" Sonata


The only one that I've heard is the Janacek, but I would support that.

As to the Renaissance, I would support either or both of Tallis' Lamentations of Jeremiah.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Bartok/Beethoven/Messiaen

Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 20
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 23
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 26
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 22


----------



## Trout

Klavierspieler said:


> The only one that I've heard is the Janacek, but I would support that.
> 
> As to the Renaissance, I would support either or both of Tallis' Lamentations of Jeremiah.


I mentioned Tallis's work earlier. I think Machaut's _Messe de Nostre Dame_ is one of the greatest works ever written and I plan on nominating it soon. Also, Josquin's _Missa L'homme Arme_ has one of the most sublime Agnus Dei's from all the requiems and masses I have heard (probably 2nd only to Faure's). Also to consider: Victoria's _O Magnum Mysterium_, Dowland's _Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares_, Palestrina's _Stabat Mater_ or _Missa Brevis_, Dufay's _Missa Se La Face ay Pale_, Byrd's _Masses_ or _My Ladye Nevells Booke_, Gesualdo's _Madrigals_, Ockeghem's _Requiem_ and _Missa Prolationum_, and possibly works of Gabrieli or Lassus.


----------



## pjang23

Faure MozartSQ Beethoven

Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 20
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 22
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 27
Puccini: Tosca - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 22


----------



## tdc

edit - voted too early...


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Mozart / Puccini / Albeniz

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 20
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
*Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 22*
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
*Mozart: String Quintet #3 - 29*
Puccini: Tosca - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
*Verdi: Aïda - 22*


----------



## Trout

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata
281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony No. 5
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
285. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28
286. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte
287. Mahler: Symphony No. 3
288. Mozart: String Quintet #3


New board:

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 20
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 4
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 22
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Puccini: Tosca - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 22


----------



## science

after Trout:

Albeniz: Suite Española - 13
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 20
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 22
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Puccini: Tosca - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Verdi: Aïda - 22

Albeniz / Barber / Schmidt


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Bartok/Beethoven/Messiaen

Albeniz: Suite Española - 13
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 20
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 5
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 23
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Puccini: Tosca - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Verdi: Aïda - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Bach / Barber / Bartok

Albeniz: Suite Española - 13
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 22
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 23
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Puccini: Tosca - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Verdi: Aïda - 22


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bartok / Beethoven / Bruckner

Albeniz: Suite Española - 13
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 22
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 24
Bruckner: Te Deum - 7
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Puccini: Tosca - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Verdi: Aïda - 22


----------



## hespdelk

Verdi / Schmidt / Bartok

Albeniz: Suite Española - 13
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 22
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 6
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 24
Bruckner: Te Deum - 7
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Puccini: Tosca - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 24


----------



## pjang23

Verdi Barber Beethoven

Albeniz: Suite Española - 13
Bach: Orchestral Suites - 22
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 7
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 13
Beethoven: Symphony #8 - 23
Bruckner: Te Deum - 7
Debussy: Images for Piano - 6
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 4
Puccini: Tosca - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Verdi: Aïda - 26


----------



## tdc

I've attempted to reconstruct where our List and Board were last from memory,(some of the points on the board are just approximate guesses) if anyone feels I've been inaccurate anywhere or left something out please feel free to help me out here... 



201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata
281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony No. 5
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
285. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28
286. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte
287. Mahler: Symphony No. 3
288. Mozart: String Quintet #3
289. Verdi: Aida
290. Beethoven: Symphony No. 8
291. Bach: Orchestral Suites
292. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1
293. Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine


board:

Albeniz: Suite Española - 12
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 14
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 15
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 10
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 2
Puccini: Tosca - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Vivaldi: Gloria - 4


----------



## hespdelk

Puccini / Schmidt / Janacek Path

Albeniz: Suite Española - 12
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 14
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 15
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 5
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 10
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 2
Puccini: Tosca - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Vivaldi: Gloria - 4


----------



## Trout

tdc said:


> I've attempted to reconstruct where our List and Board were last from memory,(some of the points on the board are just approximate guesses) if anyone feels I've been inaccurate anywhere or left something out please feel free to help me out here...


Very impressive getting very close to the original. :clap:
I remember there being a few votes added while the site was down. Debussy had 18 points and the next highest work was Barber with 13. And I don't remember if Puccini's Tosca made the list, though I am fairly certain it did.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Hespdelk:

Sinfonietta/Path/Albeniz

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 12
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 18
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 2
Puccini: Tosca - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Vivaldi: Gloria - 4


----------



## science

I have some records: 

291. Bartok: Piano Concerto #1
292. Bach: Orchestral Suites 

But my records are incomplete, because I hadn't recorded Aida! I can't imagine why that slipped by me. I hadn't gotten around to Faure yet either.


----------



## tdc

^ We'll be sure to switch around the order of Bartok and Bach before the final list is posted. Thanks science. 

Corrected Board: (and I've added another 2 points to Puccini as Trout thinks that work may have already been enshrined)

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 13
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Debussy: Images for Piano - 18
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 2
Puccini: Tosca - 14
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Vivaldi: Gloria - 4


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Debussy / Penderecki / Puccini

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 13
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
*Debussy: Images for Piano - 20*
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 3
Puccini: Tosca - 13
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Vivaldi: Gloria - 4


----------



## tdc

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata
281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony No. 5
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
285. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28
286. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte
287. Mahler: Symphony No. 3
288. Mozart: String Quintet #3
289. Verdi: Aida
290. Beethoven: Symphony No. 8
291. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1
292. Bach: Orchestral Suites
293. Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine
294. Debussy: Images for Piano


Updated Board:

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 13
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 3
Puccini: Tosca - 13
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Vivaldi: Gloria - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Barber / Sinfonietta / Albeniz

Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 15
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 3
Puccini: Tosca - 13
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Vivaldi: Gloria - 4


----------



## pjang23

Puccini has actually already made it. tdc should select a different minus vote.

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata
281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony No. 5
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
285. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28
286. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte
287. Mahler: Symphony No. 3
288. Mozart: String Quintet #3
289. Verdi: Aïda
290. Beethoven: Symphony No. 8
291. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1
292. Bach: Orchestral Suites
293. Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine
294. Puccini: Tosca
295. Debussy: Images for Piano

Barber Albeniz JanacekSin

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Barber: Adagio for Strings - 17
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 5
Vivaldi: Gloria - 4


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Barber / Tchaikovsky / Albeniz

Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
*Barber: Adagio for Strings - 19*
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 6
*Janacek: Sinfonietta - 12*
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Vivaldi: Gloria - 4


----------



## Trout

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata
281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony No. 5
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
285. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28
286. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte
287. Mahler: Symphony No. 3
288. Mozart: String Quintet #3
289. Verdi: Aïda
290. Beethoven: Symphony No. 8
291. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1
292. Bach: Orchestral Suites
293. Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine
294. Puccini: Tosca
295. Debussy: Images for Piano
296. Barber: Adagio for Strings


New board:

Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Vivaldi: Gloria - 4


----------



## tdc

Thanks pjang23...I'm not crazy about the idea about taking another negative vote, but I guess its the rules so I'll take a point off Bruckner.


Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Vivaldi: Gloria - 4


----------



## tdc

I've changed my mind. I'm adding the point back to Bruckner. To avoid confusion I think we should just disregard all Puccini votes before the re-enshrinement, (otherwise hespdelk should also get an extra 2 pt. vote etc.)


Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 6
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Vivaldi: Gloria - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After somebody:

Sinfonietta/Path/Albeniz

Albeniz: Suite Española - 9
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 7
Janacek: Sinfonietta - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Vivaldi: Gloria - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Haydn: Symphony No. 101 / Sinfonietta / Albeniz

*Albeniz: Suite Española - 8*
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 2
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 7
*Janacek: Sinfonietta - 15*
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Vivaldi: Gloria - 4


----------



## mmsbls

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata
281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony No. 5
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
285. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28
286. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte
287. Mahler: Symphony No. 3
288. Mozart: String Quintet #3
289. Verdi: Aïda
290. Beethoven: Symphony No. 8
291. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1
292. Bach: Orchestral Suites
293. Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine
294. Puccini: Tosca
295. Debussy: Images for Piano
296. Barber: Adagio for Strings
297. Janacek: Sinfonietta 

New board:

Albeniz: Suite Española - 8
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 2
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 7
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 6
Vivaldi: Gloria - 4


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Messiaen/Tchaikovsky/Schmidt

Albeniz: Suite Española - 8
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 2
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 7
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Vivaldi: Gloria - 4


----------



## pjang23

Wow, very sparse board in points.

Albeniz Haydn Messiaen

Albeniz: Suite Española - 10
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 3
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 7
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Vivaldi: Gloria - 4


----------



## hespdelk

Schmidt / Vivaldi / Albeniz

Albeniz: Suite Española - 9
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 3
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 7
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 3
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Vivaldi: Gloria - 5


----------



## tdc

When science returns I'll start to push the Albeniz more...

After hespdelk:

Penderecki / Berg / Bruckner

Albeniz: Suite Española - 9
Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 3
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 7
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 7
Vivaldi: Gloria - 5


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ok people, we're almost at the 300 mark... couldn't some people do a little thing for me (and the rest of the world) and vote in a Glazunov work? Just one! Don't worry, he won't get overexposure. :tiphat:

after tdc

Glazunov Symphony 5 / Tchaikovsky / Berg

Albeniz: Suite Española - 9
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 3
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 7
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 8
Vivaldi: Gloria - 5

Much appreciated!


----------



## Trout

After Huliunsoittaja:

Tchaikovsky / Vivaldi / Albeniz

Albeniz: Suite Española - 8
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 3
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 7
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 10
Vivaldi: Gloria - 6

I haven't heard Glazunov's 5th symphony, but I do like his ballet _The Seasons_.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

OGP/Tschaikowsky/Albeniz

Albeniz: Suite Española - 7
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 3
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 11
Vivaldi: Gloria - 6


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Penderecki / Berg / Schmidt

Albeniz: Suite Española - 7
Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 2
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 3
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 11
Vivaldi: Gloria - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Haydn / Glazunov / Bruckner

Albeniz: Suite Española - 7
Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 3
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 5
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 11
Vivaldi: Gloria - 6

@Huilunsoittaja: I will continue voting for Glazunov as long as you continue to do so. I do very much enjoy his 5th symphony.


----------



## pjang23

Albeniz Glazunov Messiaen

Albeniz: Suite Española - 9
Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 4
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 5
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 11
Vivaldi: Gloria - 6


----------



## An Die Freude

Vivaldi/Glazunov/Albeniz

Albeniz: Suite Española - 8
Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 5
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 11
Vivaldi: Gloria - 8


----------



## Trout

After An Die Freude (nice to see you back):

Tchaikovsky / Vivaldi / Albeniz

Albeniz: Suite Española - 7
Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 5
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 5
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 13
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Haydn / Glazunov / Bruckner

Albeniz: Suite Española - 7
Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 7
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 13
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9


----------



## science

alright, here we go. It's the fight for Albeniz. Pjang23 has come over to the dark side, and tdc might join us. We should have enough votes to overcome the barrage of negative votes: 

Albeniz: Suite Española - 9
Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 7
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 13
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9

Albeniz / Penderecki / Schmidt


----------



## pjang23

Good to have you back 

Albeniz Tchaikovsky Janacek

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 7
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 8
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Schmidt / Berg

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Berg: Wozzeck - 2
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 7
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 8
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk:

Albeniz / Berg / Mozart

Albeniz: Suite Española - 13
Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 7
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 8
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 14
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9


----------



## science

Sorry guys, I'm too early!


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Janacek/Tschaikowsky/Alberich

Albeniz: Suite Española - 12
Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 7
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 10
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 15
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Tchaikovsky / Vivaldi / Albeniz

Albeniz: Suite Española - 11
Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 7
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 10
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 17
Vivaldi: Gloria - 10


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Tchaikovsky / Albeniz / Janacek

Albeniz: Suite Española - 12
Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 7
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
*Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet - 19*
Vivaldi: Gloria - 10


----------



## tdc

New list:

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata
281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony No. 5
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
285. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28
286. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte
287. Mahler: Symphony No. 3
288. Mozart: String Quintet #3
289. Verdi: Aïda
290. Beethoven: Symphony No. 8
291. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1
292. Bach: Orchestral Suites
293. Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine
294. Puccini: Tosca
295. Debussy: Images for Piano
296. Barber: Adagio for Strings
297. Janacek: Sinfonietta 
298. Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet


Albeniz: Suite Española - 12
Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Bruckner: Te Deum - 5
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 6
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 7
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vivaldi: Gloria - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Haydn / Glazunov / Bruckner

Albeniz: Suite Española - 12
Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 9
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 5
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vivaldi: Gloria - 10


----------



## DavidMahler

After mmsbls

Haydn / Glazunov / Bruckner

Albeniz: Suite Española - 12
Berg: Wozzeck - 3
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 9
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9[/QUOTE]

Messiaen / Mozart / Vivaldi

This was tough... I don't _love_ any piece listed


----------



## tdc

DavidMahler said:


> This was tough... I don't _love_ any piece listed


You're welcome to nominate a new work. Just check the above list on this page, and the entries on page 1 of this thread to make sure your work hasn't already been enshrined.


----------



## DavidMahler

OK!

I nominate

*Schumann - Fantasiestucke for Piano (Op. 12)*

This is sorely missing!!


----------



## tdc

DavidMahler said:


> OK!
> 
> I nominate
> 
> *Schumann - Fantasiestucke for Piano (Op. 12)*
> 
> This is sorely missing!!


Awesome nomination! All you have to do now is wait until 9 hours has passed from your last vote, and then nominate the Schumann onto the list with either your 2 or 1 point vote - then make sure you keep supporting it!


----------



## pjang23

Are you changing your Messiaen vote to Schumann?

Albeniz Berg Janacek

Albeniz: Suite Española - 14
Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 9
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 8
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9


----------



## science

after pjang23:

*Albeniz: Suite Española - 16*
Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 7
*Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 9
*Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 8
*Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
*Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 9
*Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
*Vivaldi: Gloria - 9
*

Albeniz / Penderecki / Bruckner


----------



## science

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata
281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony No. 5
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
285. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28
286. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte
287. Mahler: Symphony No. 3
288. Mozart: String Quintet #3
289. Verdi: Aïda
290. Beethoven: Symphony No. 8
291. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1
292. Bach: Orchestral Suites
293. Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine
294. Puccini: Tosca
295. Debussy: Images for Piano
296. Barber: Adagio for Strings
297. Janacek: Sinfonietta 
298. Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet
299. Albeniz: Suite española

New board:

Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 9
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 8
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9


----------



## Trout

It's a race for the top 300! 

I got to admit, when science wanted to go to 300 works or past towards the beginning of the project, I was unsure if it would be achieved. I'm glad that we've kept this going for the past 8 months and I have definitely learned a lot from participating. Thank you all, and especially science who began this and persisted despite the few disagreements that occurred.


----------



## Trout

After science:

Vivaldi / Bruckner / Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 9
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 7
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vivaldi: Gloria - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Janacek/Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12/Vivaldi

Berg: Wozzeck - 4
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 9
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 1
Vivaldi: Gloria - 10


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Penderecki / Berg / Vivaldi

Berg: Wozzeck - 5
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 9
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 1
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9


----------



## science

after tdc:

Berg: Wozzeck - 5
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 9
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 10
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 13
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 1
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9

Penderecki / Janacek / Schmidt


----------



## science

I think we're down to about 5 participants, and I have a proposal: instead of working against each other so much, let's eliminate the negative vote as of the 300th enshrinement. That will make it considerably easier to enshrine works that are unfamiliar to several participants, and the list will get a touch more diverse as a result. Perhaps we'll be able to lure ArtRock back as well (I'm not sure, but I believe he left in discouragement over Cage). And now that we're through 300 works, it won't hurt to get a bit more idiosyncratic... 

To compensate for not having a negative vote, if that proposal is accepted, I think we could require a work to achieve an 8 point lead for enshrinement. 

What do y'all think?


----------



## pjang23

Interesting idea. It means that every single nominated work will eventually be enshrined, though works with more support will still be rewarded with higher placements. I do dislike picking neg-votes especially these days as people are digging further into more obscure, personal favorites.

Mathematically, I think it might be a good idea to change the +2 to +3 (and maybe make the lead more than 8), because it will be much harder to get and maintain a lead without the neg-vote against 2nd place works.

Berg Haydn Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 7
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 10
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 13
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 1
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Haydn / Glazunov / Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 12
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 9
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 13
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 1
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9

Dropping the negative vote is reasonable. I think we may have to be a bit more conscious of working together, but I guess we can see how things go.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Janacek/Schumann/Penderecki

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 12
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 2
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9

I'll go with whatever you guys decide.


----------



## tdc

^Like Klavierspieler I'm open to whatever you guys think works best. Initially I was going to discontinue participating after the list reached 300. But seeing as many of my all time favorite works are not enshrined yet - such as Ravel's Piano Trio, Bartok's Bluebeard's Castle, and Bach's Concerto BWV 1053 (to name but a few) if interest in the project continues I'll continue on too.

After Klavierspieler:

Penderecki / Berg / Haydn

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 11
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 6
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 14
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 2
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9


----------



## Oskaar

Where is the "sticky list"?


----------



## tdc

oskaar said:


> Where is the "sticky list"?


Page 1 of this thread. (The rest is on this page - post #5822)


----------



## Oskaar

Ok! I am trying to get into it!


----------



## Oskaar

Is it ranked in a way? The 1-300 list. And if...how was it ranked


----------



## tdc

oskaar said:


> Is it ranked in a way? The 1-300 list. And if...how was it ranked


The 1-300 are ranked in the sense that perhaps if one was going to sit down and write out a list of classical pieces that are 'must hear' they might come into a person's head in a similar order etc... Its a list of most recommended - not greatest. But the works are already in their final order and won't be subjected to further ranking.


----------



## Oskaar

But how is it ranked?

I meen... The woting goes for who is added to the list. But no ranking, am I right?


----------



## science

after tdc:

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 8
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 11
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 7
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 2
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9

Penderecki / Mozart / Messiaen


----------



## science

oskaar said:


> But how is it ranked?


It is the result of our voting. You see the board from my vote just now, with Penderecki at 16 points, leading all other works by at least 5 points?

If it gets to a 7 point lead, it will be our next recommendation (#300 I think).


----------



## tdc

oskaar said:


> But how is it ranked?


We all vote on works by giving them points, once a work has seven or more points more than any other work it is enshrined on the list. The first work to become enshrined was number 1, the second number 2...now we are at almost 300. There is no actual 'ranking'.


----------



## Oskaar

tdc said:


> There is no actual 'ranking'.


 OK. That was my question


----------



## Oskaar

science said:


> I think we're down to about 5 participants


I will participate from now!


----------



## Oskaar

I must first figure everything out.


----------



## Oskaar

So you are not adding to many pieces or works, because then you never get a 7 point lead. Am I right?


----------



## tdc

oskaar said:


> I must first figure everything out.


Keep in mind you are free to join in whenever you want, and don't be afraid to make mistakes, or ask more question! We'll help you along as we go.


----------



## Oskaar

tdc said:


> Keep in mind you are free to join in whenever you want, and don't be afraid to make mistakes, or ask more question! We'll help you along as we go.


Thank you! I need some time. I struggle with consentration.


----------



## Oskaar

I must listen to the works on the list first (or parts of them)


----------



## Oskaar

Tomorrow, I will join!


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Haydn / Glazunov / Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 2
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 13
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 7
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 2
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9


----------



## Air

After mmsbls:

Messiaen / Walton: Belshazzar's Feast / Schmidt

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 2
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 13
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 7
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 2
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 1


----------



## Oskaar

After mmbls

Messiaen/Schmidt/Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 2
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 13
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 7
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 2
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9


----------



## Oskaar

Is this correct?


----------



## Air

oskaar said:


> Is this correct?


Good job! Schmidt should only be a +1 though, so he would be at 4.

And I made a mistake. Messiaen should be at 12.


----------



## Oskaar

Can you change it air?


----------



## Air

Sure, we just post the corrected list again. So here it is corrected:

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 2
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 13
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 7
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 2
Vivaldi: Gloria - 9
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 1


----------



## Oskaar

Sorry, air, I did not see your message....Could you please try to make a new list incorporated my votes?


----------



## Oskaar

:tiphat:Nice!


----------



## Oskaar

It must take a week to have a work added!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## An Die Freude

Who's with me to push the Vivaldi? Can't believe it's not on yet.

Vivaldi/Bruckner/Penderecki

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 13
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 7
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 15
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 2
Vivaldi: Gloria - 11
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 1


----------



## Oskaar

It must take ages to see a work on the list.

Especially if people vote tactically. I cant believe that almost 300 works have made it through this kafkaesque prosedure.


----------



## Trout

After An Die Freude:

Vivaldi / Bruckner / Penderecki

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 13
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 7
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 14
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 2
Vivaldi: Gloria - 13
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 1


----------



## pjang23

300 works & 8.5 months = Average 1.2 works per day. There's often some teamwork involved in pushing works.

Schumann Berg Messiaen

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 13
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 11
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 7
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 14
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 4
Vivaldi: Gloria - 13
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 1


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 13
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 7
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 4
Vivaldi: Gloria - 13
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 1

Penderecki / Janacek / Bruckner


----------



## tdc

After science:

Penderecki / Walton / Vivaldi

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 13
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 7
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 18
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 4
Vivaldi: Gloria - 12
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## science

To the Vivaldi supporters: If you'll let us get in Penderecki, I'll immediately afterward support Gloria.


----------



## tdc

science said:


> To the Vivaldi supporters: If you'll let us get in Penderecki, I'll immediately afterward support Gloria.


I will also agree to this!


----------



## science

So, it seems like changing the rules could have some unintended consequences, and we had a few suggestions about how to deal with them, but each of those suggestions would have unintended consequences of their own. Perhaps it's better to leave things as they are. 

As you might now, while talkclassical was short-circuiting, so was I, in frustration over the negative votes applied to a work I was pushing. I needed to step back, to remember that it's just another list on the internet. I think we should also collectively remember that in principle it's a list of recommendations.


----------



## Trout

science said:


> To the Vivaldi supporters: If you'll let us get in Penderecki, I'll immediately afterward support Gloria.


Agreed....


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Janacek/Schumann/Penderecki 

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 9
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 13
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 7
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 5
Vivaldi: Gloria - 12
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Haydn / Glazunov / Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 2
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 15
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 7
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 5
Vivaldi: Gloria - 12
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## science

Klavierspieler said:


> Janacek/Schumann/Penderecki


I have foresworn myself to the Vivaldi, but when that is finished I will give all my +2s to the Overgrown Path.


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Penderecki / Bruckner / Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 15
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 7
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 19
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 5
Vivaldi: Gloria - 12
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## Oskaar

After trout

Messiaen/Schmidt/Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 15
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 7
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 19
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 5
Vivaldi: Gloria - 12
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After oskaar:

Janacek/Schumann/Penderecki

Berg: Wozzeck - 7
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 15
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 7
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 17
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 6
Vivaldi: Gloria - 12
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## tdc

I also plan on supporting Janacek (and Haydn) once Penderecki is in...

Penderecki / Berg / Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 15
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 7
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 19
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 6
Vivaldi: Gloria - 12
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## Oskaar

I have problems to wote tactical myself... If I should vote tactical, I would give all my 2 to janacek, and my minus to penderecky. But I probably have to do it, to see the project going anywhere...


----------



## tdc

oskaar said:


> I have problems to wote tactical myself... If I should vote tactical, I would give all my 2 to janacek, and my minus to penderecky. But I probably have to do it, to see the project going anywhere...


I forgot to mention I'll also support Messiaen once Penderecki is in too...I think letting Penderecki in will save us time, since at this point there are three of us giving our two points to Penderecki... the guy doesn't even have one work on the list yet, he is a great composer, innovative and influential, imo he deserves it.


----------



## Oskaar

tdc said:


> I think letting Penderecki in will save us time


Yes, I understand the game bether now. I am very new, and I will adapt!. But somehow my interrest in the project falls when this is the way it is functoning. But it might rise again! At the end I think good works will pass, and that is the main thing. I am adapting....!


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Haydn / Glazunov / Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 2
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 17
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 7
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 19
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 6
Vivaldi: Gloria - 12
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## tdc

oskaar said:


> But somehow my interrest in the project falls when this is the way it is functoning. !


Hey, if that is the case don't worry about anything strategic - just vote. I'd rather have more people participating, even if it makes it harder to enshrine my personal favorites.


----------



## pjang23

Mozart Berg Haydn

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 2
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 16
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 9
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 19
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 6
Vivaldi: Gloria - 12
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## Oskaar

Hmm, this may go on forever.


----------



## science

oskaar said:


> I have problems to wote tactical myself... If I should vote tactical, I would give all my 2 to janacek, and my minus to penderecky. But I probably have to do it, to see the project going anywhere...





tdc said:


> Hey, if that is the case don't worry about anything strategic - just vote. I'd rather have more people participating, even if it makes it harder to enshrine my personal favorites.


Absolutely right. Vote your heart Oskaar.



oskaar said:


> Hmm, this may go on forever.


Let us all hope so...


----------



## Oskaar

tdc said:


> Hey, if that is the case don't worry about anything strategic - just vote. I'd rather have more people participating, even if it makes it harder to enshrine my personal favorites.


Ok, I will wote primarely by heart!


----------



## Oskaar

science said:


> Let us all hope so...


Well... The no 300. Maybe I should nominate a new "smasher" that fly right to the top..


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Vivaldi / Penderecki / Schmidt

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 2
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 16
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 9
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 20
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 6
Vivaldi: Gloria - 14
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Haydn / Glazunov / Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 1
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 18
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 9
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 20
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 6
Vivaldi: Gloria - 14
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Schmidt / Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 18
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 9
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 20
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 6
Vivaldi: Gloria - 14
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 2


----------



## tdc

After hespdelk:

Penderecki / Walton / Haydn

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 17
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 9
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 22
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 6
Vivaldi: Gloria - 14
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Janacek/Schumann/Penderecki

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 17
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 9
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 21
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 7
Vivaldi: Gloria - 14
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 3


----------



## science

after klavierspieler:

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
*Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 16
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 16
*Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 9
*Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - 23
*Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 7
Vivaldi: Gloria - 15
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 3

Penderecki / Vivaldi / Haydn


----------



## science

oskaar said:


> Well... The no 300. Maybe I should nominate a new "smasher" that fly right to the top..


I would appreciate that!


----------



## science

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana
204. Schubert: An die Musik
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
207. Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30
210. Dvorak: Symphony #8
211. Bach: Magnificat
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 Ilya Muromets
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik
216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan"
221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein"
222. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 "Dissonance"
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7
226. Varese: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval
231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
233. Rebel: Les elemens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
239. Strauss: A Hero's Life
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques
241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25
245. Mozart: Symphony #39
246. Berlioz: Requiem
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5
248. Mahler: Symphony #5
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
252. Dvorak: Symphony #7
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute
256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde"
257. Albeniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring
261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata
281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony No. 5
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
285. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28
286. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte
287. Mahler: Symphony No. 3
288. Mozart: String Quintet #3
289. Verdi: Aïda
290. Beethoven: Symphony No. 8
291. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 1
292. Bach: Orchestral Suites
293. Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine
294. Puccini: Tosca
295. Debussy: Images for Piano
296. Barber: Adagio for Strings
297. Janacek: Sinfonietta 
298. Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet
299. Albeniz: Suite española
300. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion

New board:

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 16
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 16
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 7
Vivaldi: Gloria - 15
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 3


----------



## pjang23

Hurray for 300!

Vivaldi Berg Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 16
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 7
Vivaldi: Gloria - 17
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 3


----------



## Air

After pjang23:

Messiaen / Walton / Haydn

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 15
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 7
Vivaldi: Gloria - 17
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4


----------



## science

I'm about to submit the list to moderators to ask them to update our initial post. I've jazzed it up with opus numbers, accents, and so on. 

I've changed our 60th recommendation from op. 76/3 to the entire op. 76, as discussed earlier. 

Let me know if you see any problems with it. 

1. Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492

6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
8. Mahler: Symphony #2 “Resurrection” 
9. Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
10. Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor “From the New World”, op. 95

11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, “Choral”, op. 125
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, “Pathétique”, op. 74
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
15. Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98

16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B flat minor, op. 83
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, “Jupiter”, K. 551 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
20. Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 

21. Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (“A German Requiem”), op. 45 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, “Eroica”, op. 55
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (“The Song of the Earth”) 
25. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (“The Ring of the Nibelung”) 

26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
27. Debussy: La Mer (“The Sea”) 
28. Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
30. Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (“The Art of the Fugue”), BWV 1080

31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata # 29 in B flat, “Hammerklavier”, op. 106
32. Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
33. Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, “London”
34. Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
35. Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder (“Four Last Songs”) 

36. Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17 
40. D. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)

41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35 
44. Faure: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527

46. Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 
49. Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 

51. Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) 
52. Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, “Great”, D. 944 
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14 
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 

56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, “Death & the Maiden”, D. 810 
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe 
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 
60. Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, “Erdödy”

61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 
62. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (“Prelude to the afternoon of a faun”) 
63. Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 
65. Gorecki: Symphony #3, “Symphony of Sorrowful Songs”, op. 36

66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F “Pastoral”, op. 68 
67. Ravel: Scheherazade 
68. Mahler: Symphony #9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 
70. Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516

71. Borodin: String Quartet #2 
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare 
74. Chopin: Nocturnes 
75. Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, “Unfinished”, D. 759 

76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, “Moonlight”, op. 27/2
77. Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 in C minor, “Organ”, op. 78
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 “Emperor” in E flat, op. 73 
80. Bach: Cantata 82 “Ich habe genug” 

81. Chopin: Ballades 
82. Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised) 
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, “Italian”, op. 90 
85. Berg: Violin Concerto

86. Tallis: Spem in Alium 
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 
88. Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 
89. Ravel: String Quartet in F
90. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (“Quartet for the End of Time”)

91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 
92. Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 and 142 
93. Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
94. Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
95. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder 

96. Chopin: Etudes
97. Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
98. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
99. Debussy: Preludes 
100. Allegri: Miserere

101. Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie

106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245

111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op 44
115. Puccini: La Bohème

116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
117. Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot

121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D. 667 
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427 
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)

126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

131. Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96 
132. Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron

136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133 
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92

141. Schubert: “Wanderer” Fantasy in C, op. 15, D. 760 
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Übung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"

146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47 

151. Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 29 
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57 
155. Liszt: Les Preludes

156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27 
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364 
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin

161. Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat 
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125 

166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 
168. Faure: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D. 795 
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 

171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56 
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 

176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 
177. Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27 
178. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony #6 “Tragic” in A minor 
180. Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21 

181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50 
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka

186. Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues

191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192. Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 “Jeunehomme” in E-flat, K 271 
193. Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 
194. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 
195. Mahler: Rueckert Lieder

196. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, “Lord Nelson Mass” 
197. Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97 
198. Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
199. Verdi: Rigoletto
200. Mozart: Symphony #38 “Prague" in D, K. 504

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
204. Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4

206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
207. Janáček: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
210. Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88

211. Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik

216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K 299
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D

221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in C, op. 53
222. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K 465
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105

226. Varèse: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9

231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
233. Rebel: Les élémens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ

236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
239. Strauss: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques

241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K 503
245. Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K 543

246. Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
248. Mahler: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1

251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 
252. Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute, K 620
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a

256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D 804
257. Albéniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring

261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830

266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K 361
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53

271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K 491
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words

276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata in A

281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, H.7b/1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
285. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101

286. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
287. Mahler: Symphony #3
288. Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
289. Verdi: Aïda
290. Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93

291. Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
292. Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
293. Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
294. Puccini: Tosca
295. Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111

296. Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
297. Janáček: Sinfonietta 
298. Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
299. Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
300. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion


----------



## tdc

^Only thing I noticed is you missed the 'd' in Penderecki...


----------



## science

Thanks man. That's funny.


----------



## Trout

science, can you also request that they change the number hours between voting from 16 to 9 in your first post?

After Air:

Vivaldi / Bruckner / Schmidt

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 15
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 7
Vivaldi: Gloria - 19
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4


----------



## science

Trout said:


> science, can you also request that they change the number hours between voting from 16 to 9 in your first post?


Very good idea!

Edit: The next post is the rules with that fixed. Anyone know anything else that needs to be changed? Also, if you know of a way it could be explained more simply, that would be good.


----------



## science

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works that we recommend. Please help us!

Here's the least you need to know in order to vote:

1. Make sure you're at the end of the thread, so that you can see the board (the list of works we're voting on) as of the most recent vote. See who cast that vote, and write "After [that person] in your post."

2. Identify the work on the list that you most want to recommend, and your second choice. Then identify the work on the list that you least want to recommend. Type the names of three works in order, like this: "Beethoven Symphony #5 / Bach Goldberg Variations / Brahms Piano Trio #1."

3. If you can copy and paste the board, then please do so, adding 2 points to your first choice, 1 point to your second choice, and subtracting one point from the one you least want to recommend. But if you cannot do that, then just post the names of the works in order (as in step #2) and someone else will copy and paste the list for you.

4. Wait at least 9 hours and vote again!

5. None of us have perfect knowledge of classical music: we're all voting with more or less knowledge and more or less ignorance. Please participate by voting for the works you love and want to recommend to others. People might disagree with your choices, but please be patient and persistent - your participation will make our list better.

Here are some more details:

1. If you want to add a work to the board for us to vote on, please check the second post (just below these rules) and the most recent list of recommendations (should within the last few pages of the thread) to make sure we haven't already recommended it. (I know that's not really clear. Sorry. If you need to, just ask for help. We're friendly.) If we haven't recommended it already, then make sure there are less than 25 works on the board, because the board cannot have more than 25 works on it at a time. As long as there are fewer than 25 works on the board, you can add any work we haven't recommended yet. When you vote, use your +2 or your +1 to add the work to the list with 2 or 1 points.

2. When a work on the board has 7 more points than any other work on the board, it is recommended. We remove it from the board and post an updated list of recent recommendations. Its place on that list is not subject to further voting, and it doesn't need to be added to the board again.

3. If a work is voted down to zero points, it is removed from the board, but it can be added again at any time if someone votes for it.

4. Please remain calm, and try to cooperate with the other voters. In order for a work to reach the 7 point lead needed for recommendation, frequently we will need to cooperate and negotiate about our votes; for instance, "I'll vote for the Goldberg Variations now if you'll vote for the Diabellis next." A third participant might offer her support if you switched the order. And so on. This discussion is an important part of the process. The nature of collaboration like this is that none of us will agree with all of the group's choices. Please remember that it's a project, not a competition. Please be willing to compromise and negotiate, and please remain polite to each other!

5. The negative vote is necessary to curb excessive idiosyncrasy, but if people vote against a work you support, and you can't change their mind, don't despair: it will probably be a more popular choice later in the project. Try to remember that this is supposed to be fun.

Even more details for the curious (you don't need to know this stuff at first):

1. If someone removes works from the list (either by casting the vote that gives a work a 7 point lead and recommends it, or by voting it back down to zero) and simultaneously adds a work to this list, that is fine - as long as there are no more than 25 works on the list when the vote is finished.

2. We'll consider works such as Chopin's Nocturnes as a single work if they are almost always recorded as a group, if they are not collectively too large - not more than 2 or 3 hours - and if the individual components wouldn't merit much consideration alone. These are vague guidelines because no very firm rule will fit all cases, so the community of participants can discuss any particular ambiguous choices.

3. If someone appears to have made a minor error in their vote, we can fix it just by posting the correct list. We should consider the indication of how the participant intended to vote (that is, the thing like "Beethoven 5 / Rite of Spring / Brahms Piano Trio") as authoritative, and if the board they post doesn't jive with that, then we should fix the board. If a vote is so erroneous that we can't figure out how to fix it in accordance with the voter's evident wishes, then we'll just skip it. If you find out your vote has been skipped, you are eligible to vote again immediately.

4. This is our list, not supposed to be the official objective canon of Western art music. A different group of people would create a different list - even the same group of people at a different time would create a different list - but this is our list at this point in our lives, and we value everyone's participation.


----------



## Oskaar

After Trout

Schumann/Messiaen/Berg
Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 15
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 15
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 9
Vivaldi: Gloria - 19
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After oskaar:

Janacek/Schumann/Messiaen

Berg: Wozzeck - 8
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 15
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 17
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 10
Vivaldi: Gloria - 19
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4


----------



## science

I edited the rules once more, removing another reference to the 16-hour rule - and once more, removing references to the sticky thread, which doesn't exist. 

I'm in favor of deleting the 25-work maximum as well. We've never even been close to needing that rule - and it would greatly simplify a few of the rule explanations.


----------



## pjang23

Vivaldi Berg Messiaen

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 15
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 10
Vivaldi: Gloria - 21
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 15
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 10
Vivaldi: Gloria - 23
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4

Vivaldi / Janacek / Messiaen


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Haydn / Glazunov / Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 17
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 10
Vivaldi: Gloria - 21
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4


----------



## tdc

corrected board:

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 3
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 17
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 10
Vivaldi: Gloria - 23
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 4


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Vivaldi / Walton / Mozart

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 15
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 10
*Vivaldi: Gloria - 25*
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## tdc

New List:
301. Vivaldi: Gloria


Updated Board:

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 4
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 15
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 18
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 8
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 10
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Bruckner / Mozart / Janacek

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 15
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 17
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 15
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 9
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 10
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## science

after Trout:

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 15
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 19
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 10
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5

Janacek / Mozart / Messiaen


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Janacek/Schumann/Haydn

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 14
*Janacek: On an Overgrown Path - 21*
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 11
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

New List:
301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path

Updated Board:

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 14
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 11
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## Air

After Klavierspieler:

Messiaen / Walton / Haydn

Berg: Wozzeck - 9
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 13
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 11
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 6


----------



## tdc

After Air:

Messiaen / Berg / Haydn

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Bruckner: Te Deum - 6
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 11
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 6


----------



## science

Here's the distribution as of #302:

24 - Bach, Beethoven
23 - Mozart
22 -
21 -
20 -
19 -
18 -
17 -
16 -
15 -
14 - Brahms, Schubert
13 -
12 -
11 - 
10 - Mahler
9 - Schumann
8 -
7 - Debussy, Haydn, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky
6 - Bartok, Chopin, Ravel
5 - Dvorak, Prokofiev, Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich, Strauss, Verdi, Wagner
4 - Bruckner, Handel, Janacek, Sibelius, Stravinsky
3 - Barber, Elgar, Faure, Liszt, Monteverdi, Puccini, Schoenberg, Vivaldi
2 - Albeniz, Berlioz, Britten, Franck, Grieg, Vaughan Williams
1 - Adam, Allegri, Alwyn, Berg, Bizet, Boccherini, Borodin, Bruch, Copland, Falla, Gershwin, Gliere, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Josquin, Lalo, Ligeti, Medtner, Messiaen, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Pergolesi, Purcell, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, Saint-Saens, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Scriabin, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Tallis, Telemann, Varese, Walton, Weber, Webern


----------



## science

No one objected or commented on the 25-work limit, so I'm going to go ahead and remove that from the rules - thus:



> The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works that we recommend. Please help us!
> 
> Here's the least you need to know in order to vote:
> 
> 1. Make sure you're at the end of the thread, so that you can see the board (the list of works we're voting on) as of the most recent vote. See who cast that vote, and write "After [that person] in your post."
> 
> 2. Identify the work on the list that you most want to recommend, and your second choice. Then identify the work on the list that you least want to recommend. Type the names of three works in order, like this: "Beethoven Symphony #5 / Bach Goldberg Variations / Brahms Piano Trio #1."
> 
> 3. If you can copy and paste the board, then please do so, adding 2 points to your first choice, 1 point to your second choice, and subtracting one point from the one you least want to recommend. But if you cannot do that, then just post the names of the works in order (as in step #2) and someone else will copy and paste the list for you.
> 
> 4. Wait at least 9 hours and vote again!
> 
> 5. None of us have perfect knowledge of classical music: we're all voting with more or less knowledge and more or less ignorance. Please participate by voting for the works you love and want to recommend to others. People might disagree with your choices, but please be patient and persistent - your participation will make our list better.
> 
> Here are some more details:
> 
> 1. If you want to add a work to the board for us to vote on, please check the second post (just below these rules) and the most recent list of recommendations (should within the last few pages of the thread) to make sure we haven't already recommended it. (I know that's not really clear. Sorry. If you need to, just ask for help. We're friendly.) If we haven't recommended it already, then when you vote, use your +2 or your +1 to add the work to the list with 2 or 1 points.
> 
> 2. When a work on the board has 7 more points than any other work on the board, it is recommended. We remove it from the board and post an updated list of recent recommendations. Its place on that list is not subject to further voting, and it doesn't need to be added to the board again.
> 
> 3. If a work is voted down to zero points, it is removed from the board, but it can be added again at any time if someone votes for it.
> 
> 4. Please remain calm, and try to cooperate with the other voters. In order for a work to reach the 7 point lead needed for recommendation, frequently we will need to cooperate and negotiate about our votes; for instance, "I'll vote for the Goldberg Variations now if you'll vote for the Diabellis next." A third participant might offer her support if you switched the order. And so on. This discussion is an important part of the process. The nature of collaboration like this is that none of us will agree with all of the group's choices. Please remember that it's a project, not a competition. Please be willing to compromise and negotiate, and please remain polite to each other!
> 
> 5. The negative vote is necessary to curb excessive idiosyncrasy, but if people vote against a work you support, and you can't change their mind, don't despair: it will probably be a more popular choice later in the project. Try to remember that this is supposed to be fun.
> 
> Even more details for the curious (you don't need to know this stuff at first):
> 
> 1. We'll consider works such as Chopin's Nocturnes as a single work if they are almost always recorded as a group, if they are not collectively too large - not more than 2 or 3 hours - and if the individual components wouldn't merit much consideration alone. These are vague guidelines because no very firm rule will fit all cases, so the community of participants can discuss any particular ambiguous choices.
> 
> 2. If someone appears to have made a minor error in their vote, we can fix it just by posting the correct list. We should consider the indication of how the participant intended to vote (that is, the thing like "Beethoven 5 / Rite of Spring / Brahms Piano Trio") as authoritative, and if the board they post doesn't jive with that, then we should fix the board. If a vote is so erroneous that we can't figure out how to fix it in accordance with the voter's evident wishes, then we'll just skip it. If you find out your vote has been skipped, you are eligible to vote again immediately.
> 
> 3. This is our list, not supposed to be the official objective canon of Western art music. A different group of people would create a different list - even the same group of people at a different time would create a different list - but this is our list at this point in our lives, and we value everyone's participation.


----------



## tdc

Some composers we need more of on the list imo:

Berlioz
Wagner
Handel
Monteverdi
Purcell (Baroque in general)
Josquin (Renaissance in general)


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Schmidt / Walton

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 12
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 11
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## science

Also, I want to move points 5, 5, and 3 into their own section and put them in bold. This is necessary in part for my own edification:



> The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works that we recommend. Please help us!
> 
> Here's the least you need to know in order to vote:
> 
> 1. Make sure you're at the end of the thread, so that you can see the board (the list of works we're voting on) as of the most recent vote. See who cast that vote, and write "After [that person] in your post."
> 
> 2. Identify the work on the list that you most want to recommend, and your second choice. Then identify the work on the list that you least want to recommend. Type the names of three works in order, like this: "Beethoven Symphony #5 / Bach Goldberg Variations / Brahms Piano Trio #1."
> 
> 3. If you can copy and paste the board, then please do so, adding 2 points to your first choice, 1 point to your second choice, and subtracting one point from the one you least want to recommend. But if you cannot do that, then just post the names of the works in order (as in step #2) and someone else will copy and paste the list for you.
> 
> 4. Wait at least 9 hours and vote again!
> 
> *Very important points:
> 
> 1. None of us have perfect knowledge of classical music: we're all voting with more or less knowledge and more or less ignorance. Please participate by voting for the works you love and want to recommend to others. People might disagree with your choices, but please be patient and persistent - your participation will make our list better.
> 
> 2. The negative vote is necessary to curb excessive idiosyncrasy, but if people vote against a work you support, and you can't change their mind, don't despair: it will probably be a more popular choice later in the project. Try to remember that this is supposed to be fun.
> 
> 3. This is our list, not supposed to be the official objective canon of Western art music. A different group of people would create a different list - even the same group of people at a different time would create a different list - but this is our list at this point in our lives, and we value everyone's participation.*
> 
> Here are some more details:
> 
> 1. If you want to add a work to the board for us to vote on, please check the second post (just below these rules) and the most recent list of recommendations (should within the last few pages of the thread) to make sure we haven't already recommended it. (I know that's not really clear. Sorry. If you need to, just ask for help. We're friendly.) If we haven't recommended it already, then when you vote, use your +2 or your +1 to add the work to the list with 2 or 1 points.
> 
> 2. When a work on the board has 7 more points than any other work on the board, it is recommended. We remove it from the board and post an updated list of recent recommendations. Its place on that list is not subject to further voting, and it doesn't need to be added to the board again.
> 
> 3. If a work is voted down to zero points, it is removed from the board, but it can be added again at any time if someone votes for it.
> 
> 4. Please remain calm, and try to cooperate with the other voters. In order for a work to reach the 7 point lead needed for recommendation, frequently we will need to cooperate and negotiate about our votes; for instance, "I'll vote for the Goldberg Variations now if you'll vote for the Diabellis next." A third participant might offer her support if you switched the order. And so on. This discussion is an important part of the process. The nature of collaboration like this is that none of us will agree with all of the group's choices. Please remember that it's a project, not a competition. Please be willing to compromise and negotiate, and please remain polite to each other!
> 
> Even more details for the curious (you don't need to know this stuff at first):
> 
> 1. We'll consider works such as Chopin's Nocturnes as a single work if they are almost always recorded as a group, if they are not collectively too large - not more than 2 or 3 hours - and if the individual components wouldn't merit much consideration alone. These are vague guidelines because no very firm rule will fit all cases, so the community of participants can discuss any particular ambiguous choices.
> 
> 2. If someone appears to have made a minor error in their vote, we can fix it just by posting the correct list. We should consider the indication of how the participant intended to vote (that is, the thing like "Beethoven 5 / Rite of Spring / Brahms Piano Trio") as authoritative, and if the board they post doesn't jive with that, then we should fix the board. If a vote is so erroneous that we can't figure out how to fix it in accordance with the voter's evident wishes, then we'll just skip it. If you find out your vote has been skipped, you are eligible to vote again immediately.


----------



## science

tdc said:


> Some composers we need more of on the list imo:
> 
> Berlioz
> Wagner
> Handel
> Monteverdi
> Purcell (Baroque in general)
> Josquin (Renaissance in general)


I'd support about anything I know by Purcell, especially King Arthur or one of the odes; anything I know by Josquin; also, Abel, C. P. E. Bach, Biber, Charpentier, Dufay, Machaut, Gabrieli, Perotin, Praetorius, Rameau (one of the operas), Schutz, Victoria, and Dowland's Lachrimae.

I don't know Ockeghem yet, but his requiem seems very highly regarded; ditto Zelenka.

I tried Biber's Rosary Sonatas earlier, but they were voted down. Maybe they'd have a chance now?

On a different track - how bout some Piazzolla? Golijov?

I know we'd discussed Glass's violin concerto #1. I looked for it at one shop, but it wasn't there. I'm going to another one today, and I'm pretty sure they'll have it.


----------



## science

Some things that seemed likely to get support base on our earlier discussions: 

Adams: Shaker Loops
Dowland: Lachrimae 
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah 

and maybe

Varese: Ionisation


----------



## science

So with my next vote, if it's not already there, I'll add Josquin's Missa l'homme armé.


----------



## Trout

science said:


> Some things that seemed likely to get support base on our earlier discussions:
> 
> Adams: Shaker Loops
> Dowland: Lachrimae
> Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
> Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
> Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
> Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
> Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah


Whenever you're ready to nominate them, sir. :tiphat:


----------



## pjang23

Berg Messiaen Glazunov

Berg: Wozzeck - 12
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 12
*Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie - 19*
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 11
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## pjang23

New List:
301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie

Updated Board:

Berg: Wozzeck - 12
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 11
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## science

after pjang23 (my computer always tries to change your name to "pang" so if I ever write that, blame Steve Jobs): 

Berg: Wozzeck - 12
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 13
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 2
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 11
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5

Josquin / Haydn / Glazunov


----------



## science

as of #303: 

24 - Bach, Beethoven
23 - Mozart
22 -
21 -
20 -
19 -
18 -
17 -
16 -
15 -
14 - Brahms, Schubert
13 -
12 -
11 - 
10 - Mahler
9 - Schumann
8 -
7 - Debussy, Haydn, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky
6 - Bartok, Chopin, Ravel
5 - Dvorak, Prokofiev, Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich, Strauss, Verdi, Wagner
4 - Bruckner, Handel, Janacek, Sibelius, Stravinsky
3 - Barber, Elgar, Faure, Liszt, Monteverdi, Puccini, Schoenberg, Vivaldi
2 - Albeniz, Berlioz, Britten, Franck, Grieg, Messiaen, Vaughan Williams
1 - Adam, Allegri, Alwyn, Berg, Bizet, Boccherini, Borodin, Bruch, Copland, Falla, Gershwin, Gliere, Gorecki, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Josquin, Lalo, Ligeti, Medtner, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Pergolesi, Purcell, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rodrigo, Saint-Saens, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Scriabin, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Tallis, Telemann, Varese, Walton, Weber, Webern


----------



## science

Would anyone be opposed, rather than asking the mods to edit the first two posts, to simply starting a new thread? 

Personally, I'd prefer that because we can just do that periodically, perhaps even every 50 enshrinements or so, and we'd never have to bother the mods again. 

Also, the new thread title might lure in some new participants.


----------



## Oskaar

After science

Schumann/scmidt/Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 11
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 13
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 2
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 13
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Bruckner / Josquin / Schmidt

Berg: Wozzeck - 11
Bruckner: Te Deum - 10
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 10
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 13
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 13
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Glazunov Schumann

Berg: Wozzeck - 11
Bruckner: Te Deum - 10
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 15
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 12
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Schumann/Haydn/Berg

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Bruckner: Te Deum - 10
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 16
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 14
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri / Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae / Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Bruckner: Te Deum - 9
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 1
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 16
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 14
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5

A nice little clip from the Buxtehude piece:


----------



## tdc

The Gabrieli piece is also quite stunning and if enshrined will give us another much needed Renaissance period work on our list:











(That was the best example of the second clip I could find on youtube, if somebody knows a better one please post it.)


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Haydn / Glazunov / Bruckner

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Bruckner: Te Deum - 8
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 1
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 18
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 14
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5

@science: I would very happily support Piazzolla's Four Seasons


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bruckner / Josquin / Schmidt

Berg: Wozzeck - 10
Bruckner: Te Deum - 10
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 1
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 18
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 14
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> @science: I would very happily support Piazzolla's Four Seasons


Ok, we'll get to it asap. For now I have to support a couple other works, but asap.


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Berg Schumann

Berg: Wozzeck - 11
Bruckner: Te Deum - 10
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 1
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
*Haydn: Symphony No. 101 - 20*
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 13
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## science

cancel this...


----------



## pjang23

New List:
301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony No. 101 "Clock"

Updated Board:
Berg: Wozzeck - 11
Bruckner: Te Deum - 10
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri - 2
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae - 1
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 - 10
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12 - 13
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - 5


----------



## science

I will create the new thread now.


----------



## pjang23

science said:


> I will create the new thread now.


We collided. Want to revote before doing that?


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> We collided. Want to revote before doing that?


I'll get it on the new thread...


----------



## science

Please stop voting here!

There is a new, updated thread - please vote there instead!


----------

